# *CLOSED* Authenticate This GOYARD



## Swanky

_NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. _

*READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*

1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. Searches  can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add *   to  the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:

 Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item  Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)

Format to use for non-auction item:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)

3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).  This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the  macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the  details yourself, neither can we.

At minimum, pics MUST include:

Front
Back
Side
Bottom
Zipper
Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
Date Code
Zipper Pulls
Snaps (front and back)

If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper  format.*

4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.

5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If  the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments.    Remember,  we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so    please be  patient.

6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding    directly to another post.

7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted. So please do not ask us for an opinion.

8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to  request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this  thread.

9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in  this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just  use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there.   In    the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can  intervene.  Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be  treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.

*DISCLAIMER*

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or    professional authentications  and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## AmourCouture

Steph...setting up a photobucket account is reccomended for large clear photos.

photobucket.com is free.  Just set up the account and upload the photos into their own album.  You can then post the album link here!  Try that.

  I took a look at your Goyard and I also need to see photos of the interior where it says Goyard and Made in.  If you could please post photos of the receipt you have that could be helpful also.  Try to make the photos clear and head on.  Thanks.

Could you clarify- 
Your husband purchased the bag and had stripes added so you had to wait for it?
Or
Your husband purchased the bag and gave it to you and your shipped it to GOYARD for stripes?


----------



## steph.sanchez61

I will try to do that.  My husband has the receipt (and though I have seen it) I would feel it inappropriate to ask for it.  After giving it to me, we shipped it back to GOYARD for the stripes.  (That way I could choose the colors).  I'm sure it is perfectly authentic, especially since it was sent off for personalization but I was not there when he purchased it, and after reading horror stories I want to make sure.  





AmourCouture said:


> Steph...setting up a photobucket account is reccomended for large clear photos.
> 
> photobucket.com is free.  Just set up the account and upload the photos into their own album.  You can then post the album link here!  Try that.
> 
> I took a look at your Goyard and I also need to see photos of the interior where it says Goyard and Made in.  If you could please post photos of the receipt you have that could be helpful also.  Try to make the photos clear and head on.  Thanks.
> 
> Could you clarify-
> Your husband purchased the bag and had stripes added so you had to wait for it?
> Or
> Your husband purchased the bag and gave it to you and your shipped it to GOYARD for stripes?


----------



## AmourCouture

steph.sanchez61 said:


> I will try to do that. My husband has the receipt (and though I have seen it) I would feel it inappropriate to ask for it. After giving it to me, we shipped it back to GOYARD for the stripes. (That way I could choose the colors). I'm sure it is perfectly authentic, especially since it was sent off for personalization but I was not there when he purchased it, and after reading horror stories I want to make sure.


 
I still need the photos of the heatstamp for confirmation IMO.


----------



## AmourCouture

steph.sanchez61 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I uploaded the photos to photobucket. The link is http://www.photobucket.com/stephsanchez


 
Based on the photo of the snap, handles, and stamp it looks ok (Although the letters in GOYARD are spaced farther apart than usual but apparently this isn't uncommon).

The photos of the canvas of the bag are too small for me to tell difinitively IMO.  I can't get an idea of the texture.

Goyard would not have hand painted it if it was not authentic.

A photo of the receipt could be the kicker if you can get it.


----------



## LoveThatThing

steph.sanchez61 said:


> I will try to do that.  My husband has the receipt (and though I have seen it) I would feel it inappropriate to ask for it.  After giving it to me, *we shipped it back to GOYARD for the stripes.*  (That way I could choose the colors).  I'm sure it is perfectly authentic, especially since it was sent off for personalization but I was not there when he purchased it, and after reading horror stories I want to make sure.



if this bag has already been sent to Goyard (which store?) to do the stripes, then there won't be a authenticity problem because  I'm sure Goyard won't accept a counterfeit to be personalized.
ITA w/amour..


----------



## AmourCouture

steph.sanchez61 said:


> Thanks to all thus far. Hopefully those pictures are enough. TO AMOR: the canvas is very much so textured. It is somewhat difficult to capture that in a photograph. There are actually several points of authenticity I have researched and it has all of those so I am fairly certain. *Only a second look never hurts right?*


 
Yup, always a good Idea.  NP!


----------



## red vine

Need your help on this, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


----------



## red vine

steph.sanchez61 said:


> Red Vine, I would be careful with that one.  That is just my opinion and please seek others, but there should be a colon between the E and the G (E:GOYARD) as well as a silver engraved snap.  Another thing to consider is that there are only three pictures posted, no return guarantee, and very little description of the bag.  The later things could be very circumstantial though.  IMO, you should email the seller and ask the date of when the bag was issued.  That might clear up some discrepancies


Thank a lot! I would pass


----------



## ddwnyc

Don't trust a Goyard bag on eBay.  Purchase it directly from Goyard, Barney's or Bergdorf Goodman store.  Do not lose your money this way.  So many of us have and we are just sick sick sick about it.  You can't tell through photos that these are fake, but they are.  You can't tell until your money is gone and you have a fake vinyl bag.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Has this listing ever been authenticated here???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Handpainted-Goyard-Saint-Louis-with-stripes-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ280316385834QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280316385834&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Ellie Mae

HandbagAngel said:


> Has this listing ever been authenticated here???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Handpainted-Goyard-Saint-Louis-with-stripes-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ280316385834QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280316385834&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



PM'd U


----------



## Ellie Mae

I assume *Steph* that your bag is on Ebay now, as the photos are the same as yours posted previously, as is the story about where purchased, yada-yada.

If this is indeed your bag on ebay...I am wondering why you list your location on PF as Kansas, but your location on Ebay as Tx?

ETA: OOPS... listing removed... hmmm.. there was something about this listing that ebay did not like...


----------



## jellyv

---


----------



## Swanky

:back2topic: Please start a new thread if you aren't authenticating or asking an authenticity question.


----------



## AmourCouture

red vine said:


> Thank a lot! I would pass


 
I have asked the seller for more photos of the bag, including the heat stamp inside the wallet as well as the snap.  The deep red rust color is supposed to have a matching painted snap.

Just because there is no colon visible between the E and Goyard on one stamp does not make it a counterfeit.  Because each canvas is handpainted there are often discrepencies, like a color or the half moon mark not being visible.  

If the seller refuses to provide more photos then perhaps if you wish to buy then I would suggest paying with a credit card via PP and making sure your PP balance is 0, that way if you need to file an authenticity claim you will have Paypal to back you up and if they can't your credit card will.  If you need more help the eBay subforum is very helpful with authenticity problems.  Good luck!


----------



## LoveThatThing

Just saw this White Goyard on Bonanzle..
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/secretclosetfinds/items/Authentic_Goyard_St__Louis_GM

Does this bag in post#1265 look similar to the one on Bonanzle ? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-goyard-fans-14635-85.html#post8397328


----------



## Ellie Mae

LoveThatThing said:


> Just saw this White Goyard on Bonanzle..
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/secretclosetfinds/items/Authentic_Goyard_St__Louis_GM
> 
> Does this bag in post#1265 look similar to the one on Bonanzle ?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-goyard-fans-14635-85.html#post8397328



No... see how much more space there is between the lettering and the chevrons in the BONZ photo?  
The Bonz listing IMO... font is off, too much space between the lettering & the Chevrons, and the dustbag is def off IMO. 
Awaiting AC to check the LV.


----------



## AmourCouture

LoveThatThing said:


> Just saw this White Goyard on Bonanzle..
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/secretclosetfinds/items/Authentic_Goyard_St__Louis_GM
> 
> 
> 
> Does this bag in post#1265 look similar to the one on Bonanzle ?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-goyard-fans-14635-85.html#post8397328




Lol...I made a post the the Goyard Scammer thread on eBay.
The goyard listing was either stolen from the thread above or from a Google search.
Both LV's are stolen photos as well...The croc one goes fro around 5k on ebay...she listed it for $700.

I took screenshots before the listings got pulled and posted them here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/my-ebay-goyard-scammer-is-back-330917-55.html.  The listings are down now.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Oh, I knew you would know, Queen of LV...And thanks for your prompt response!

And thank you Lovethatthing - good find!


----------



## AmourCouture

Ellie Mae said:


> Oh, I knew you would know, Queen of LV...And thanks for your prompt response!
> 
> *And thank you Lovethatthing - good find*!


 
I keep letting my guard down...can we take shifts???


----------



## AmourCouture

This is not authentic IMO http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-GOYARD-ST...D2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## LoveThatThing

This one doesn't look good: http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-WHITE-GOYARD-BAG-HANDBAG-PURSE-TOTE-CHEVRON_W0QQitemZ180332149145QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item180332149145&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Ellie Mae

Agreed.. reported.


----------



## AmourCouture

white "vintage" bag is STILL up!

EM/LTT- maybe we can add this to our file?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Black-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobbya0601

please authenticate these....thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250385235732

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140305507729


----------



## gro3602

Thumbs down on the white one. 

The red one:   Not enough photos to authenticate.




bobbya0601 said:


> please authenticate these....thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250385235732
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140305507729


----------



## AmourCouture

The seller of the red said she bought the tote at Barney's in Chicago.  Last I checked they didn't sell Goyard but I will be sure to ask next time I go.


----------



## AmourCouture

This is fake, please report
http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-BLACK-ST...hash=item280322934758&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## bondat

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake, please report
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-BLACK-ST-LOUIS-SAC-LARGE-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ280322934758QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item280322934758&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


 
Hi. i'm just curious but how do you know it's fake? i can't even tell! educate me!


----------



## AmourCouture

bondat said:


> Hi. i'm just curious but how do you know it's fake? i can't even tell! educate me!


 
We don't post the info in the forum because this forum could easily be used to help counterfeiters make better fakes.

If you are ever interested in Goyard I strongly encourage you to post it here though!


----------



## bellebellebelle

Hello ladies..

Would you please authenticate this white Goyard bag? Thank you! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-White-Sa...hash=item250390979889&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Hope to hear from you very soon.


----------



## gro3602

I'd be very careful.............

The few selling feedback she has is private.

Check the seller's completed listings.   Perhaps post one of the Mulberry bags..........

Hmmmmmmmmm




bellebellebelle said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Would you please authenticate this white Goyard bag? Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-White-Saint-St-Louis-GM-Auth-Tote-Sac-Bag-Borsa_W0QQitemZ250390979889QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item250390979889&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> 
> Hope to hear from you very soon.


----------



## AmourCouture

bellebellebelle said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Would you please authenticate this white Goyard bag? Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-White-Saint-St-Louis-GM-Auth-Tote-Sac-Bag-Borsa_W0QQitemZ250390979889QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item250390979889&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> 
> Hope to hear from you very soon.


 
Based on snap placement It is my opinion that it is fake. I also asked the seller for more pics and they said that "it was at a friends house".  

Please report


----------



## Juilletdix

I picked this up in a thrift store for $60, so I half-expect it to be fake....although I'd be thrilled to hear otherwise!!

What do you think?  Thank you.


----------



## AmourCouture

Juilletdix said:


> I picked this up in a thrift store for $60, so I half-expect it to be fake....although I'd be thrilled to hear otherwise!!
> 
> What do you think? Thank you.


 
Your suspicions are correct! It is definitely fake


----------



## Juilletdix

Thanks!  It will make a fine gym bag, in that case


----------



## sarag505

I am pretty sure this one is authentic, but I just wanted a second opinion. Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130295065308


----------



## kineticity

Hi please kindly help authenticate this goyard wallet!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Wallet-P...QQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190295360581

Thanks


----------



## gro3602

Hi there, 
The Goyard wallet in the photos is authentic.

However, please check the seller's feedback.  This wallet has sold a couple times already.

???

Same photos.

Might want to ask what's up and ask for  photos of the actual wallet she is selling.

Hope this helps.



kineticity said:


> Hi please kindly help authenticate this goyard wallet!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Wallet-Petit-Portefeuille-Zippe-Toile-Blanche_W0QQitemZ190295360581QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190295360581
> 
> Thanks


----------



## goyardfanatic

Hello! Pls help authenticate this Goyard Bag...
http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww112/goyardfanatic/
thanks!


----------



## gro3602

Photos are not that good,
First impression is 

Where did this bag come from?
Is there an auction link?




goyardfanatic said:


> Hello! Pls help authenticate this Goyard Bag...
> http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww112/goyardfanatic/
> thanks!


----------



## goyardfanatic

gro3602 said:


> Photos are not that good,
> First impression is
> 
> Where did this bag come from?
> Is there an auction link?


I'll ask for more pictures from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## goyardfanatic

Goyard authentication...please check this link instead. Thanks in advance!
http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww112/goyardfanatic/


----------



## gro3602

^^ These are the same photos as in your first link.


----------



## AmourCouture

goyardfanatic said:


> Goyard authentication...please check this link instead. Thanks in advance!
> http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww112/goyardfanatic/


 
Please post the auction link or a link to the listing where you found this ASAP please.  The photos are wrong and by providing a link we can ensure other potential buyers don't buy it.


----------



## goyardfanatic

steph.sanchez61 said:


> Thanks to all thus far.  Hopefully those pictures are enough.  TO AMOR: the canvas is very much so textured.  It is somewhat difficult to capture that in a photograph.  There are actually several points of authenticity I have researched and it has all of those so I am fairly certain.  Only a second look never hurts right?




is there a site that tells you how to authenticate a goyard st. louis?


----------



## goyardfanatic

gro3602 said:


> ^^ These are the same photos as in your first link.



Oops sorry! I'll get more pics... thanks!


----------



## goyardfanatic

AmourCouture said:


> Please post the auction link or a link to the listing where you found this ASAP please.  The photos are wrong and by providing a link we can ensure other potential buyers don't buy it.



the bag is being sold be a friend of a friend. it's not on ebay or other auction sites. can you list down the specifics of why you say it's not authentic? tia!


----------



## gro3602

Hi goyardfanatic,

My opinion was it didn't look good, however I also stated that more photos were needed.
(To be sure).

Ok, now that we know this isn't an auction, is the seller willing to provide you w/ more photos?  Where did she purchase this bag?

Goyards are very difficult to authenticate by photos because they are hand painted.
The photos must be clear and close-up.   Hardware, stamp, logo, etc.


----------



## beauxgoris

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? Thank you. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-BLACK-ST...hash=item280327249021&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## AmourCouture

beauxgoris said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-BLACK-ST-LOUIS-SAC-LARGE-TOTE-BAG_W0QQitemZ280327249021QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item280327249021&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


 
This is fake!

Watch out for the sellers that sell on eBay UK but have a US listed as their location.  I've never seen a real one listed that way.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thank you *AmourCouture*.


----------



## AmourCouture

You are welcome!!!


----------



## letsgo

Can somebody please kindly authenticate this for me? TIA!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130296568306


----------



## AmourCouture

letsgo said:


> Can somebody please kindly authenticate this for me? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130296568306


 
This looks good to me


----------



## blueangel504

Please check this GOYARD bag.
Is this authentic?
The seller just sold other one last week - black color and buyer left positive feedback.
But this blue one, can't figure it out.
This is my first time buying GOYARD and so scared if I bought the fake one. I need to pay today and before I do, I want to make sure.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140310232271


----------



## AmourCouture

Hi!  Could you please post it in out Authenticate this Goyard Section?  The link is below.  Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948-5.html


----------



## blueangel504

*Authenticate this GOYARD!! Please!!!* 
Please check this GOYARD bag.
Is this authentic?
The seller just sold other one last week - black color and buyer left positive feedback.
But this blue one, can't figure it out.
This is my first time buying GOYARD and so scared if I bought the fake one. I need to pay today and before I do, I want to make sure.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140310232271


----------



## blueangel504

I'm new here...
I follow the link and re posted it...
did I did it correctly?
Thank you


----------



## gro3602

blueangel, this bag does not look good to me.

The seller seems to have quite a few of them also!

Please wait for another opinion.


----------



## gro3602

blueangel, this bag does not look good to me.

The seller seems to have quite a few of them also!

Please wait for another opinion.






blueangel504 said:


> *Authenticate this GOYARD!! Please!!!*
> Please check this GOYARD bag.
> Is this authentic?
> The seller just sold other one last week - black color and buyer left positive feedback.
> But this blue one, can't figure it out.
> This is my first time buying GOYARD and so scared if I bought the fake one. I need to pay today and before I do, I want to make sure.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140310232271


----------



## AmourCouture

I agree, It didn't look good to me but the listing was pulled.  The seller had recently sold one other one.    Her story for having multiples was a "friend gets a discount that I frequently abuse".  I would steer clear.


----------



## AmourCouture

blueangel504 said:


> I'm new here...
> I follow the link and re posted it...
> did I did it correctly?
> Thank you


 
You did just fine!  Welcome to tPF!


----------



## blueangel504

AmourCouture said:


> I agree, It didn't look good to me but the listing was pulled. The seller had recently sold one other one. Her story for having multiples was a "friend gets a discount that I frequently abuse". I would steer clear.


 
Thank you for replying back!
this is what seller sent today to me:
(seller told me he's relative is the big buyer in New York retail store and he gets discounted price..)
And today he wrote me:

IS EVERYTHING OKAY?...IF YOU SEEM WORRIED ABOUT RECIEVING A FAKE GOYARD AND NO LONGER WANT TO PURCHASE THE ITEM I UNDERSTAND...IM STILL GETTING OFFERS OF THEM PAYING RIGHT AWAY...ITS 100% AUTHENTIC, ARE YOU LOOKING TO KEEP THE ITEM OR WERE YOU PLANING AND MAKING A RETURN AT THE RETAIL STORE?...IF SO, I CAN LET YOU KNOW NOW THAT THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN DO SO (WITHOUT A RECEIPT) IS WITH THE INFORMATION OF MY RELATIVE THAT WORKS IN NEW YORK WHICH I CAN NOT GIVE YOU BECAUSE HER CAREER WOULD BE TERMINATED...AND I WOULD RATHER NOT SELL TO YOU IF THIS IS THE CASE...IF YOU WANT TO OWN IT, IT IS 100% AUTHENIC MONEY BACK GUARENTEE...I LIVE NEAR BY TI WHERE YOU LIVE SO I CAN DROP IT OFF SO YOU CAN SEE FOR YOURSELF IT IS AUTHENTIC...


----------



## blueangel504

gro3602 said:


> blueangel, this bag does not look good to me.
> 
> The seller seems to have quite a few of them also!
> 
> Please wait for another opinion.


 
Should I meet the seller?
What do u think?
I still can't decide...


----------



## sarag505

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Goyard St. Louis GM for me? 








THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## blueangel504

sarag505 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this Goyard St. Louis GM for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH


 

Hi there,I just posted the blue bag above u..
I saw u posted this bag on 20th (i searched all 5 pages here & when i click the link ... it's the same seller i just won.
were u the buyer??? because you left the seller with positive feedback and I really wanted to know if ur bag is authentic.
(why did u left her positive feedback without finding it out first??)
Anyways, hope someone can figure this bag so I can find out if above bag is also authentic or not....


----------



## sarag505

No, I didn't win that auction, but the seller said he had another and is offering to sell it to me. These are the photos he sent me.


----------



## sarag505

*Blueangel*, you purchased the blue bag from this seller? If you live close enough to the seller, I suppose it would not hurt to meet so you can see the bag yourself in person to see if it is authentic. I have two Goyards already, both purchased from Goyard boutiques, and they look like the photos the seller listed...so I don't know about authenticity. He says everything he sells is guaranteed authentic, money back. Update us on what ends up happening.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Hi *sarag505*,
I would just be careful with this bag.  Reason I say is because the seller seems to have an awful lot of Goyards to list and I read the explanation that *Blueangel* posted as to why he said he has a lot and that just does not sit well with me.
*Blueangel-*
If you do decide to meet with the seller please do it in a public place and do not allow him/her to come to your home.  Also are you confident that you are able to authenticate a Goyard even in real life?  Just educate yourself very well.  If you live in NY I suggest that you go to Barney's or Bergdorf and touch/feel/study what an authentic Goyard looks like.  There are many good fakes out there that if you are not well educated on the authentic one, it could trick you.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## gro3602

Pinklipgloss:

Great advice............

Goyards are difficult to authenticate w/ lousy photos.
The leather is hand painted and difficult to capture w/ a photo.

Please be careful.

Personally I would look elsewhere, but just my opinion.


----------



## AmourCouture

Steer clear of this seller guys.  The seller has been telling people that they were gifts, that their friend gets a huge discount, ect.  

The bag looks off to me, especially from the snap placement which is off center.

I wonder how the NYC Goyard hotspots would react if they knew one of their employees was buying bags at discount for a friend to resell for a profit?  My guess is that it is not the case.  My guess is that it is an elaborate lie to sell multiples of a superfake bag.


----------



## gro3602

^^ Agree, why take a chance.


----------



## sarag505

Thanks for all the wonderful advice ladies...I think I will avoid being tempted by anything Goyard on fleaebay and just stick to the reputable stores.


----------



## blueangel504

thanks for all of your advice!
I will updated to u guys later.


----------



## GOOD_LQQKIN

ddwnyc said:


> don't trust a goyard bag on ebay. Purchase it directly from goyard, barney's or bergdorf goodman store. Do not lose your money this way. So many of us have and we are just sick sick sick about it. You can't tell through photos that these are fake, but they are. You can't tell until your money is gone and you have a fake vinyl bag.


 

i do not agree...i have a relative who works for one of the companies mentioned above...my listings were taken down because of this comment...not cool, check the one feedback i was able to get before they were taken down



amourcouture said:


> i agree, it didn't look good to me but the listing was pulled. The seller had recently sold one other one. Her story for having multiples was a "friend gets a discount that i frequently abuse". I would steer clear.


 

its not a friend its my sister shes a buyer in new york, and its all true...45% employee discount twice a year for 30 days just ended a couple days ago at barneys new york...dont believe call (212) 826 8900



blueangel504 said:


> thank you for replying back!
> This is what seller sent today to me:
> (seller told me he's relative is the big buyer in new york retail store and he gets discounted price..)
> and today he wrote me:
> 
> is everything okay?...if you seem worried about recieving a fake goyard and no longer want to purchase the item i understand...im still getting offers of them paying right away...its 100% authentic, are you looking to keep the item or were you planing and making a return at the retail store?...if so, i can let you know now that the only way you can do so (without a receipt) is with the information of my relative that works in new york which i can not give you because her career would be terminated...and i would rather not sell to you if this is the case...if you want to own it, it is 100% authenic money back guarentee...i live near by ti where you live so i can drop it off so you can see for yourself it is authentic...


 

you missed out....i was going to show you it was authentic...and once you saw that it was then you could have paid through paypal and still be protected



AmourCouture said:


> Steer clear of this seller guys. The seller has been telling people that they were gifts, that their friend gets a huge discount, ect.
> 
> The bag looks off to me, especially from the snap placement which is off center.
> 
> I wonder how the NYC Goyard hotspots would react if they knew one of their employees was buying bags at discount for a friend to resell for a profit? My guess is that it is not the case. My guess is that it is an elaborate lie to sell multiples of a superfake bag.


 
LOL...IM GOING BACK TO BALENCIAGAS...THIS IS ....ITS ALL TRUE!!!! I JUST WANNA VISIT ALL OF YOU AND SHOW IT TO YOUR FACE!


----------



## menopausalmama

Are the Balenciagas fake also????

Can the same relative get deals on Bals also?????


----------



## menopausalmama

Are you for real???????






GOOD_LQQKIN said:


> LOL...IM GOING BACK TO BALENCIAGAS...THIS IS ....ITS ALL TRUE!!!! I JUST WANNA VISIT ALL OF YOU AND SHOW IT TO YOUR FACE!


----------



## GOOD_LQQKIN

menopausalmama said:


> are you for real???????


 

yes...only citys and part times though...check my feedback under "feedback as a seller"


----------



## gro3602

Advertising your auctions is not allowed here.


----------



## GOOD_LQQKIN

gro3602 said:


> Advertising your auctions is not allowed here.


 
there is no auction to advertise...you guys mistakenly took it down...would it help if I add pictures of the receipt???


----------



## gro3602

No


----------



## menopausalmama

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AGB%3A1123&item=180341477165


----------



## AmourCouture

menopausalmama said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123&item=180341477165


 
This is SUCH a bad fake!
Not like there is a such thing as a "good" fake literally...but seriously...tisk tisk barringtonsmax


----------



## the_ringbearer

Dear all, 
can someone please authenticate this goyard st. louis for me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis-GM-authentic-receipt-available_W0QQitemZ170322790985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170322790985&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

I've never bought a st. louis bag before, so I don't know what to look for. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Luciernaja

the_ringbearer said:


> Dear all,
> can someone please authenticate this goyard st. louis for me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> I've never bought a st. louis bag before, so I don't know what to look for. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you!



I think this bag looks okay, but I'm no expert.  I have been told that stripes are never painted on replicas though.

Listing says receipt available, so I would ask for a photo of that.  I have had problems with people refusing to send me the receipt before purchase.  I take that as a bad sign.  

Never owned a goyard bag but it was a toss up between goyard and a coach satchel! Not much of a camparison...I know...but thinking of my pocket book makes me lean for the coach! lol!!


----------



## the_ringbearer

well seller sent me a scan of receipt from Barneys. I can't tell if the receipt is real though... there's no marking on the back... just plain white (as you can see.) Does anyone recognize if this is real receipt?

many thanks!


----------



## Luciernaja

What do you mean by marking on the back? 
While I have never purchased a goyard from Barneys, I have tons of receipts from shopping there.   I would say the receipt looks the same...

Adding comment:
Upon looking at the bigger picture, it looks like the scan background is white.


----------



## the_ringbearer

sorry, am from canada. Never shopped at barney's before.
figured there might be a logo or something on their receipts.

so you think it's good?


----------



## Luciernaja

No logo.  Saks has a logo, as well as Harvey Nichols I believe.  Not sure about BG.  
It is my opinion that it is okay...all of the things I would look for are in place.  

Plus the personalization seems like a pretty good indicator.  I actually looked at this bag earlier today.  I have been discussing it with my man...


----------



## GOOD_LQQKIN

I actually have a barneys receipt in my hand...the bar code is missing at the bottom everything else looks the same...but they really do not paint the stripes on FAKE bags....unless they painted it themselves...THAT RECEIPT DOES NOT LOOK RIGHT, I HAVE FRIENDS AT BARNEYS I CAN FIND OUT TOMORROW FOR YOU...WAIT FOR MY REPLY


----------



## GOOD_LQQKIN

luciernaja said:


> what do you mean by marking on the back?
> While i have never purchased a goyard from barneys, i have tons of receipts from shopping there.   I would say the receipt looks the same...
> 
> Adding comment:
> Upon looking at the bigger picture, it looks like the scan background is white.


i would ask for a picture rather than a scan (xxxxxx)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_*if you post that again we'll ban you*_


----------



## the_ringbearer

Read our rules


----------



## menopausalmama

well, from the receipt info.....phone the Barneys store and ask to speak to Erica........just to see if there really is an employee with that name....JMHO







the_ringbearer said:


> well seller sent me a scan of receipt from Barneys. I can't tell if the receipt is real though... there's no marking on the back... just plain white (as you can see.) Does anyone recognize if this is real receipt?
> 
> many thanks!


----------



## Luciernaja

DON'T BUY FROM THIS PERSON! There are a string of comments regarding him previously in this post.  I'm not from CA, but is "BEVERLY HILLS" a store? It has no store name on the receipt.  Receipt also says "REPRINT REPRINT REPRINT REPRINT"    He also tried to sell me a completely different color with the same receipt.

Yes, the receipt is missing the bar code on the other one...maybe it just got cut off in a scan.  Yes, I would ask for a photo.



GOOD_LQQKIN said:


> i would ask for a picture rather than a scan (xxxxx)...


----------



## AmourCouture

I need to see a closeup pic of the Chevron where the logo is painted.  



the_ringbearer said:


> Dear all,
> can someone please authenticate this goyard st. louis for me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> I've never bought a st. louis bag before, so I don't know what to look for. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## AmourCouture

Luciernaja said:


> *DON'T BUY FROM THIS PERSON*! There are a string of comments regarding him previously in this post. I'm not from CA, but is "BEVERLY HILLS" a store? It has no store name on the receipt. Receipt also says "REPRINT REPRINT REPRINT REPRINT"  He also tried to sell me a completely different color with the same receipt.
> 
> Yes, the receipt is missing the bar code on the other one...maybe it just got cut off in a scan. Yes, I would ask for a photo.


 
I agree with this 100%.
First it was a sister who works at Barneys, now it is a friend.  She claims that the bag was purchased with an employee discount, yet that receipt is not discounted.

Receipts can be easily copied, reprinted, and altered.  There are even computer programs that can fake them.  Generally bag markings will tell whether it is real or fake.  

*Ringbearer*- I would not recommend that person as a seller. 

*Good_LQQIN*- You may *not* use the forum to buy/sell/trade bags and you have been informed of that previously.  It is against the rules.  Your posts have been reported.  The rules can be found here http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/announcement-the-purse-forum-rules-and-guidelines.html


----------



## the_ringbearer

okay, thanks everyone.
now back to the more pressing, original question:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170322790985&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

ebay item#: 170322790985

real or fake, are there more stuff I should ask for to determine authenticity?

*Good_LQQIN- sorry i got you in trouble... wasn't my intention.*


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> okay, thanks everyone.
> now back to the more pressing, original question:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170322790985&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> ebay item#: 170322790985
> 
> real or fake, are there more stuff I should ask for to determine authenticity?
> 
> *Good_LQQIN- sorry i got you in trouble... wasn't my intention.*


 
*Ring*- You didn't get anyone in trouble.  You just worry about being responsible for you !  It is good to know the rules because the forum can be a very helpful place when you enjoy handbags.

A few posts back I addressed your bag.  I would like to see a clear upclose photo of the painted logo on the chevron, and maybe *HandBagAngel *can chime in.


----------



## the_ringbearer

oh, okay. have asked seller.
hopefully will get new picture of receipt and logo on chevon.

thanks for pitching in!


----------



## Luciernaja

The canvas should be slightly textured.  It is hand-painted, so it should appear that way...not uniform.  Maybe you should ask seller about the feel of the canvas, but ask in a subtle way so you make sure and get a truthful answer not just what he/she thinks you want to hear.  

But really, correct me if I'm wrong, but Goyard does not paint stripes on fakes.  I have seen some cheap replicas for sale with sewn on fabric stripes (lol!) but the pattern was always the same.  I personally noticed this one because the stripe pattern was unique.


----------



## the_ringbearer

well here are the pictures. Any final verdict?
_____________________________________
This is what seller told me without prompting: 
Sorry for the delay.  I also apologize for the poor quality of photos.  My iPhone is all that I have available.  

The canvas is sort of textured.  All of the dots are hand painted, so if it looks nonuniform that why.  
_____________________________________

which is exactly what luciernaja was saying earlier. It's almost like the seller is reading the forum too.

also, seller tells me she won't accept paypal from canada, and suggests a check or money order works good.  Or if I feel comfortable sending a wire transfer, we can do that too.  As long as payment is here by TuesdayAM I can ship out ASAP.  

Any idea on what the safest way to buy something is (without using PayPal?)


----------



## Luciernaja

Most people who collect Goyard know that the canvas is textured.  I think it is pretty common knowledge. 

A lot of sellers are members here though, so good chance he/she could be reading but as far as I know sellers are not allowed to comment.

Do whatever you feel safest with.  Some people are paypal only, some say mailing is good option as well because you can track a person down...I am not an avid eBay so I can only say go with your gut.


----------



## Luciernaja

I say ask lots and lots of questions and get a feel for the seller's communication.  Also, I wont buy online without a phone number.

^^It is hard to tell if that canvas is raised or not.  Can anyone else tell? 

Disclaimer to RING: I am not a goyard expert.  I have just researched it a lot while shopping for one.


----------



## Luciernaja

Sorry for multiple posts...just thought I would add for your sake:
some tPF's have been (alledgedly) scamed by a Lee Shandra or something, so if that is the name given to you...I would say skip it and save for the next!  Others might be able to second that...


----------



## the_ringbearer

Does anyone know names I shouldn't deal with?


----------



## Luciernaja

I'm sure this could be proven wrong, but from my experience with much cheaper items online, I like to feel out the seller's communication.  If I ask a question and I don't get a response, I don't even waste my time.  If someone is too busy to reply to my questions, then they have plenty of business as it is.  If someone uses poor English, I take that as a bad sign too.  I don't buy internationally.  Canada would be the one exception, and only then if I really like the item.  I ask tons of stupid questions just to see how willing the buyer is to communicate.  I do, however, try to keep my transactions short.  I go with my impulses, and my gut has yet to do me wrong.


----------



## good_lookin

the_ringbearer said:


> okay, thanks everyone.
> now back to the more pressing, original question:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170322790985&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> ebay item#: 170322790985
> 
> real or fake, are there more stuff I should ask for to determine authenticity?
> 
> *Good_LQQIN- sorry i got you in trouble... wasn't my intention.*


dont worry about it....I called barneys in madison for you that transaction number on the receipt does not exist...the receipt is a fake and they did have a ERIKO (not ERICKA) working there but he no longer works there...oh and to all these comments about me being fake...all started when I switched to GOYARD from BALENCIAGA when I was selling balenciaga, they loved me...which is why I sold my last goyard and went back to balenciagas


----------



## Luciernaja

double post.xxx
Why is good lookin back trying to sell his fake bags here?


----------



## Luciernaja

good_lookin said:


> dont worry about it....I called barneys in madison for you that transaction number on the receipt does not exist...the receipt is a fake and they did have a ERIKO (not ERICKA) working there but he no longer works there...oh and to all these comments about me being fake...all started when I switched to GOYARD from BALENCIAGA when I was selling balenciaga, they loved me...which is why I sold my last goyard and went back to balenciagas



You have already been suspended once for trying to sell your fake merchandise.  

Just curious how Barneys authenticates receipts when they will not even authenticate bags? And they did all of this over the phone?  IMO that is not possible.  You already tried to take me, you are in the wrong place to try and get another! Stop peddling your fake sh** here!


----------



## Beach Bum

ok...enough drama...move on


----------



## the_ringbearer

phew... okay.
well, if the transaction number is a fake, then that settles it : )

thanks everyone!


----------



## Luciernaja

the_ringbearer said:


> phew... okay.
> well, if the transaction number is a fake, then that settles it : )
> 
> thanks everyone!



I think you should verify his information with Barney's directly.


----------



## Swanky

scary thing is I'm almost certain this person actually works FOR Barneys


----------



## Luciernaja

Jill (other mods), please feel free to delete my previous post where I became involved in the drama.  He almost got me with a fake, so I felt a bit dramatic in the moment.  Isn't there a thread somewhere on here about that person?


----------



## Luciernaja

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this person actually works FOR Barneys




What does he do for them??? Is it within the rules and guides of his job to purchase a bag with his discount and sell at a profit? (That is what he claims to do.)

Let us all hope that RING does not fall for his trick.  She bit his bait a few posts back.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't been following this. . . I have no idea what's going on.  I was just posting from my POV.


----------



## AmourCouture

*Ringbearer*- 

There is an eBay subforum here.  It is a good idea to read through some of the threads or do a search.  There is a wealth of information there. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

On a quick note-When buying online never do a money order, check, bank transfer or Western Union.  The only way you can be remotely protected is with Paypal, Google Checkout, ect and to pay with a credit card (not debit).  That way, if you fail to meet guidlines for protection you can file a chargeback.  

Authentic Goyard online is harder to find that fake because of limited availability of locations that sell them.  The sellers that scam change their id's often. This thread has a summary of a scam on the first page but we know that these id's are no longer in use http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/keeping-ebay-goyard-scammer-on-topic-430621.html 

Remember that anyone can find photos of anything and post them for sale as "Authentic".  Just because a seller makes a promise doesn't mean that they will follow through.  You need to protect yourself.  Best advice is to come to TPF anytime you want an honest opinion.

My honest opinion is steer clear of that Goyard.


----------



## menopausalmama

Sometimes what is seen as drama, is someone calling out a potential scammer.......too many of them have been using the PF as a way to get their victims....we have seen it over and over.....so, sometimes its good to "expose" those that have that intention....when its done privately, members aren't warned, so in some cases its good to leave them posted......JMHO


----------



## Samchoo

Can someone offer opinions on this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Large-Yello...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## pinklipgloss33

In my opinion, the pics are not close enough or clear enough.  The seller is not focusing in on the important details (snap, logo, texture...etc)  
But what really concerns me is that this is an expensive item to buy from a brand new seller.  I personally would not do that unless there was the option of local pickup and you have educated yourself enough to authenticate in person.  Especially since it is sold as is and no returns.  Lastly, the shipping is way too high.
Just my opinion!


----------



## the_ringbearer

thank you everyone : )
the money is being saved in the bank now... for that special goyard, some day.


----------



## AmourCouture

Samchoo said:


> Can someone offer opinions on this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Large-Yello...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 

Need pics of the back of the snap on the pochette, a close and clear pic of the painted Logo on the canvas, a closeup photo of where the handle is attached to the bag on the inside.


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> thank you everyone : )
> the money is being saved in the bank now... for that special goyard, some day.


 
Glad you avoided the Orange bag.  The listing was pulled for what I suspect is possible fraud.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

the_ringbearer said:


> thank you everyone : )
> the money is being saved in the bank now... for that special goyard, some day.


Wise....I say keep saving and buy it from Goyard, Barney's or Bergdorf.


----------



## menopausalmama

9 out of 10 Goyards on ebay etc. are fake.....
Best to buy from the actual store Goyard
Barneys or any other department store ......


----------



## menopausalmama

Hi there....love your forum name.....

Are you in Canada or the USA?   Many more stores to buy from in the states.  I am here in canada, and Holt renfrew is the best dept store.
But we have boutiques in the large cities.....But I just pick up the phone and call .... 








the_ringbearer said:


> thank you everyone : )
> the money is being saved in the bank now... for that special goyard, some day.


----------



## menopausalmama

Samchoo.....are you in Canada or the USA?  I wonder how many places in the US, actually sell the Goyards......
any idea?  they are a nice looking bag when you see them IRL





Samchoo said:


> Can someone offer opinions on this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Large-Yello...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Miss Kris

Hi everyone!  I'm new to Goyard and need your help!  I want to purchase this bag, but need your opinions on authenticity.  I probably need more pictures, but not sure of what to ask for!  Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## lubird217

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Wallet-P...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Is this real? Is it normal for a Goyard wallet not to be able to fit a dollar bill?
The price almost seems too good to be true - I should just wait for my trip to Paris next month but I thought I'd check in...


----------



## AmourCouture

Miss Kris said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Goyard and need your help! I want to purchase this bag, but need your opinions on authenticity. I probably need more pictures, but not sure of what to ask for! Thanks in advance for your help!!


 
Hi .  I need better pics of the front and back of the snap, a shot of the bag laying flat, and a pic of where the handles attach to the bag.


----------



## AmourCouture

lubird217 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Wallet-P...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> Is this real? Is it normal for a Goyard wallet not to be able to fit a dollar bill?
> The price almost seems too good to be true - I should just wait for my trip to Paris next month but I thought I'd check in...


 
This looks good.  It is actually more like a Passport Cover and organizer, which explains why there are slots for DL and CC's and then larger slots to hold the cover of your passport.


----------



## Miss Kris

AmourCouture said:


> Hi . I need better pics of the front and back of the snap, a shot of the bag laying flat, and a pic of where the handles attach to the bag.


 
Thanks so much!  I asked for the pics!


----------



## Miss Kris

AmourCouture said:


> Hi . I need better pics of the front and back of the snap, a shot of the bag laying flat, and a pic of where the handles attach to the bag.


 

Here are the pics you requested!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## AmourCouture

Miss Kris said:


> Here are the pics you requested! Thanks so much!!


 
It looks good to me, but the stitching up the center of the handle where it is attached is a bit bothersom because it is off center.  With this color it is hard to see the stitching (because it matches the trim) to see the dimensions of the stitches in proportion to the trim.  

Is this an auction or a listing?  Because of scams I am very cautious about Goyard online and always check out the seller too because most of the problems we've seen are authentic bags listed but fakes are sent.  

If you would like to PM it to me you can.  

If you are interested in buying Goyard online and haven't already you should check out the Goyard Scammer thread in the ebay subforum.

Good luck!


----------



## Miss Kris

AmourCouture said:


> It looks good to me, but the stitching up the center of the handle where it is attached is a bit bothersom because it is off center. With this color it is hard to see the stitching (because it matches the trim) to see the dimensions of the stitches in proportion to the trim.
> 
> Is this an auction or a listing? Because of scams I am very cautious about Goyard online and always check out the seller too because most of the problems we've seen are authentic bags listed but fakes are sent.
> 
> If you would like to PM it to me you can.
> 
> If you are interested in buying Goyard online and haven't already you should check out the Goyard Scammer thread in the ebay subforum.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thanks so much!!  Well, I bought from this seller a few months ago and have remained in contact with her... she's new to purses but cosigns for her friends... I help her with pricing and stuff.. and in return, I get first pick of bags that come in... The stuff I have bought so far has all been real, but from doing many LV authentications myself, I know that doesn't mean anything--fakes can always slip through.  She offers returns so I will take better pics when I get it and re-post!  Thanks again!!


----------



## fabcloset

Hi, any thoughts on this bag? Her feedback profile doesn't show past goyard bags sold, so I am not so sure about this bag. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110380292525


----------



## AmourCouture

fabcloset said:


> Hi, any thoughts on this bag? Her feedback profile doesn't show past goyard bags sold, so I am not so sure about this bag. What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110380292525


 
I asked the seller for more pics and she sent 10.  The bag looks good to me and the wrinkling to the handles doesn't look bad at all.  If you email her for more pics she will definately send them.

The bag looks ok to me so far, but I asked her for better pics of the snap and where the handles attach to the bag.


----------



## AmourCouture

Miss Kris said:


> Thanks so much!! Well, I bought from this seller a few months ago and have remained in contact with her... she's new to purses but cosigns for her friends... I help her with pricing and stuff.. and in return, I get first pick of bags that come in... The stuff I have bought so far has all been real, but from doing many LV authentications myself, I know that doesn't mean anything--fakes can always slip through. She offers returns so I will take better pics when I get it and re-post! Thanks again!!


 
Sure, no problem!


----------



## fabcloset

AmourCouture said:


> I asked the seller for more pics and she sent 10. The bag looks good to me and the wrinkling to the handles doesn't look bad at all. If you email her for more pics she will definately send them.
> 
> The bag looks ok to me so far, but I asked her for better pics of the snap and where the handles attach to the bag.


 

Thanks AmourCouture. She sent me 10 pictures too. If she does send you the pictures of the handles and snap, can you let me know what you think about it? Thanks so much!


----------



## AmourCouture

fabcloset said:


> Thanks AmourCouture. She sent me 10 pictures too. If she does send you the pictures of the handles and snap, can you let me know what you think about it? Thanks so much!


 
I haven't gotten more photos yet but I made it pretty clear that it was a big maybe (now a big no for me because I have another bag in mind) so perhaps try asking her for more if you are interested.  No red flags on the bag though.


----------



## the_ringbearer

Dear all, another week, another bag that I would like to ask for help with.

Item Name: GOYARD SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: 220403054719
Seller name or ID: *breathe160* 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220403054719

I know the seller's pictures are not the best currently, but ladies, what specific pictures should I ask for when authenticating an urbain messenger bag?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Dear all, another week, another bag that I would like to ask for help with.
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 220403054719
> Seller name or ID: *breathe160*
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220403054719
> 
> I know the seller's pictures are not the best currently, but ladies, what specific pictures should I ask for when authenticating an urbain messenger bag?
> 
> many thanks in advance.


 
I need a closer clearer pic of the heatstamp  and hardware. clearer pics of the front of the bag, and a close and clear pic of a painted logo on the canvas.

The seller made a good attempt, but ask them if they can take clearer and closer pics using the macro function on their camera.


----------



## the_ringbearer

will post in 2 parts.


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi everyone:
   any idea on the bag's authenticity, and does anyone know the retail price of a black urbain?

many thanks!~


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Hi everyone:
> any idea on the bag's authenticity, and does anyone know the retail price of a black urbain?
> 
> many thanks!~


 
I think this looks good .
I believe they are around $1500 USD.


----------



## the_ringbearer

Dear all, another bag that I would like to ask for help with. You ladies have been fabulous so far, much thanks!.

Item Name: Authentic GOYARD St. Louis Black Chevron tote 
Listing number: 330325194296
Seller name or ID: mo3shoes
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330325194296&_trkparms=tab=Watching

So the seller finally sent me some extra pictures, they're still not very good though. (I even told her to use the macro function).
Can anyone authenticate this for me?


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Dear all, another bag that I would like to ask for help with. You ladies have been fabulous so far, much thanks!.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic GOYARD St. Louis Black Chevron tote
> Listing number: 330325194296
> Seller name or ID: mo3shoes
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330325194296&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> So the seller finally sent me some extra pictures, they're still not very good though. (I even told her to use the macro function).
> Can anyone authenticate this for me?


 
This one looks good to me.


----------



## the_ringbearer

thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## AmourCouture

You are welcome


----------



## the_ringbearer

I lost out on that urbain bag a couple weeks ago. But girls, I'd like to ask for all your help once more... Photos will be uploaded in 2 parts.

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis Chevron Handbag Tote
Listing number: 110388920565
Seller name or ID: pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gifjalen2003
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## the_ringbearer

part 2/2.

any input will be very much appreciated!

thanks again


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> I lost out on that urbain bag a couple weeks ago. But girls, I'd like to ask for all your help once more... Photos will be uploaded in 2 parts.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis Chevron Handbag Tote
> Listing number: 110388920565
> Seller name or ID: pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gifjalen2003
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYARD-SAINT-ST-LOUIS-CHEVRON-HANDBAG-TOTE_W0QQitemZ110388920565QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b3b140f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 
This looks good to me.


----------



## blueangel504

*
Hey guys!
Remember me? I posted about BLUE Goyard last month...
The seller was GOOD_LQQKIN (who also sells Balenciaga)
I got advice from you guys to meet the seller.

I finally got the bag from him and I confirmed that it was real AUTHENTIC!
So he wasn't selling any fake bags.
I'm posting the pictures of the bags I got from him.
You guys can tell from this picture too.

So guys~ you can trust him.
I'm soooooooooooo happy with my Authentic GOYARD.

Thanks to all~ *


http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/pkbsnoop/2.jpg
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/pkbsnoop/3.jpg
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/pkbsnoop/1.jpg
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm73/pkbsnoop/4.jpg


----------



## yunaish

Hello hello,

This is my first time buying anything online and I certainly don't want to purchase a fake bag.  So I'm here to seek your help.

The link below will take you to the listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-St-Louis-PM-Tote-Pouchette-BLACK-lots-of-pics_W0QQitemZ250428651667QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a4eb5f893&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

The link includes many large pictures that are really macro/close-up shots.  Let me know if I should request any more pictures from the seller.  Of course, any comments/tips will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^I would NEVER buy a Goyard from a 0 feedback seller.
Pics of the bag look good but the pic of the receipt looks stolen from the web.

With sellers like this you must be careful because they will list pic of an authentic bag but send a fake.  Be sure to use paypal!  Let us know if you were the winner and how the transaction goes.

I'm sorry for the late response...I'm on vacation!


----------



## AmourCouture

blueangel504 said:


> *guys~ you can trust him.*


 
I am glad you got an authentic bag.

However...
I still don't trust that person.  

Plus he broke the rules repeatedly here.  I am not impressed by his disposition or the reasons he gives for being able to obtain the merchandise.  I could not recommend this seller to others.

Glad it worked out for you and you at least ended up with a bag you can love.


----------



## yunaish

AmourCouture said:


> ^^^I would NEVER buy a Goyard from a 0 feedback seller.
> Pics of the bag look good but the pic of the receipt looks stolen from the web.
> 
> With sellers like this you must be careful because they will list pic of an authentic bag but send a fake. Be sure to use paypal! Let us know if you were the winner and how the transaction goes.
> 
> I'm sorry for the late response...I'm on vacation!


 

Thank you for the response!  I didn't see the reply in time so I ended up not bidding on the item.  (The 0 feedback seller thing threw me off too!)

Here is another bag that I would like to ask your opinions for.  The link is as follows: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

I know the pictures aren't that great - but I would be more than happy to ask for more from the seller.  Let me know what you think!  Thanks again.


----------



## mmmsc

Is this authentic? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## PJinToronto

Thanks for your help


----------



## vhsethan

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300317808230&_trksid=p2759.l1259

or this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-PM-St-Lo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

yunaish said:


> Thank you for the response! I didn't see the reply in time so I ended up not bidding on the item. (The 0 feedback seller thing threw me off too!)
> 
> Here is another bag that I would like to ask your opinions for. The link is as follows: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> I know the pictures aren't that great - but I would be more than happy to ask for more from the seller. Let me know what you think! Thanks again.


 
I need a close-up Painted Logo on the bag and a pic of where the handles are sewn on.


----------



## AmourCouture

mmmsc said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


 
The pictures are pretty blurry but this was authenticated a few pages back using the same photos and I believe additional ones were provided.  I thought it looked good


----------



## AmourCouture

PJinToronto said:


> Thanks for your help


 
PJ- do you have more photos that are clear and straight on?  Based on these photos I am not liking the bag but It could be the photo quality.


----------



## AmourCouture

vhsethan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300317808230&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
This one looks fake.  Need better closer pics of the bag, but 1 pic of the logo on the dustbag could confirm my suspicion if you could get that.



vhsethan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-PM-St-Lo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 Thanks in advance!!!


 
This one looks good to me .


----------



## PJinToronto

AmourCouture said:


> PJ- do you have more photos that are clear and straight on? Based on these photos I am not liking the bag but It could be the photo quality.


 
These are the original photos - St. Louis GM
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/DSC00282.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/DSC00269.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo587.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo588.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo589.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo590.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo591.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo592.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo593.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo594.jpg


----------



## AmourCouture

PJinToronto said:


> These are the original photos - St. Louis GM
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/DSC00282.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/DSC00269.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo587.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo588.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo589.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo590.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo591.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo592.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo593.jpg
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Mini_Me2008/Photo594.jpg


 
Some of these photos look very familiar, as though I have seen them before.  Is this a bag you are looking at buying online?  You can PM me if needed.  The bag looks a little off to me.

I ask because a fraudulent green Goyard St. Louis was posted for sale today and the listing was pulled because the person has multiple fraudulent ID's.  If it is for an auction please post the link to the auction.  Also, you may want to check out the thread on the Goyard Scammer.

I still need to see the front, back, and sides of the bag to tell for sure.


----------



## PJinToronto

AmourCouture said:


> Some of these photos look very familiar, as though I have seen them before. Is this a bag you are looking at buying online? You can PM me if needed. The bag looks a little off to me.
> 
> I ask because a fraudulent green Goyard St. Louis was posted for sale today and the listing was pulled because the person has multiple fraudulent ID's. If it is for an auction please post the link to the auction. Also, you may want to check out the thread on the Goyard Scammer.


 
Some of the photos were sent to me by the seller some I took myself as I have the bag with me already. I feel a little skeptical and want a confirmation.


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^If you'd like you can PM me your seller's ID and I can compare to fraudulent sellers list if that helps, or the link to the auction will help.


----------



## atty ck

Hello All!  Can someone please check if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Goyard-bag-for-Sale_W0QQitemZ360158400345QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item53db1d0f59&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## AmourCouture

atty ck said:


> Hello All! Can someone please check if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Goyard...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 
This looks fake IMO.  Need closer pics of side seam straight on and a close pic of a painted logo to confirm.


----------



## atty ck

AmourCouture said:


> This looks fake IMO.  Need closer pics of side seam straight on and a close pic of a painted logo to confirm.



Hi AmourCouture. Thanks so much for your reply.

Here's a link for more photos of the bag. Hope you can help me with this one. Thanks much! 

http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww127/atty_ck/orange goyard/


----------



## vodkaONice

Hi all.. could somebody please help me to check whether these bags is authentic?
If yes, advise please... which one is a better buy?

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

thanks before...


----------



## AmourCouture

atty ck said:


> Hi AmourCouture. Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> Here's a link for more photos of the bag. Hope you can help me with this one. Thanks much!
> 
> http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww127/atty_ck/orange goyard/


 
Just so you know for the future I need larger and clear pictures from your seller.  It just makes it quicker for you and easier for me 

By the looks of it, this is *Fake*


----------



## AmourCouture

vodkaONice said:


> Hi all.. could somebody please help me to check whether these bags is authentic?
> If yes, advise please... which one is a better buy?
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> thanks before...


 
#1. This is authentic IMO.

#2. I need close and clear pictures of the painted Logo, the seem on the side, and the seem on the fron where it meets the bottom.  

Personally, I am a fan of the white, and the black bag is in rougher condition.  You could always keep your eye out for another black tote.  Black will show less soil after use.

Good luck.


----------



## vodkaONice

AmourCouture said:


> #1. This is authentic IMO.
> 
> #2. I need close and clear pictures of the painted Logo, the seem on the side, and the seem on the fron where it meets the bottom.
> 
> Personally, I am a fan of the white, and the black bag is in rougher condition.  You could always keep your eye out for another black tote.  Black will show less soil after use.
> 
> Good luck.




Thank you =)


----------



## AmourCouture

vodkaONice said:


> Thank you =)


 
You are welcome!


----------



## baby.b

Hi everyone,
Im new to Goyard, i love the bag
could anyone here please check this bag for me?
Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170340466041


----------



## AmourCouture

baby.b said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new to Goyard, i love the bag
> could anyone here please check this bag for me?
> Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170340466041


 
Not enough pictures.  I need close cleasr pics of the logo and the seams where the front meets the base and on the sides.  Also, the heatstamp "Goyard" inside the pochette and the date code would be helpful.  

Off hand, the way the logo is placed makes it look fake.


----------



## dancer1

Recently purchased this Goyard.  I do not own any Goyards, therefore I am not familiar in the difference between a fake or original.

Any assistance would be appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## dancer1

I'm not versed in Goyard, therefore I need assistance authenticating.

Thanks


----------



## AmourCouture

dancer1 said:


> Recently purchased this Goyard. I do not own any Goyards, therefore I am not familiar in the difference between a fake or original.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 
This is looking fake IMO.  Did you buy this online?
I need a picture of the seam on the bottom where it is sewn together and a closer pic of the painted logo to be sure, but it doesn't look good at all IMO.

ETA: I just took a closer look at the front seam and label and it is fake IMO.  If you need help with how to get your $ back let us know!


----------



## dancer1

AmourCouture said:


> This is looking fake IMO.  Did you buy this online?
> I need a picture of the seam on the bottom where it is sewn together and a closer pic of the painted logo to be sure, but it doesn't look good at all IMO.
> 
> ETA: I just took a closer look at the front seam and label and it is fake IMO.  If you need help with how to get your $ back let us know!



Thank you for assisting me. I bought this from a Goodwill and I knew I was taking a chance.  I did score an authentic LV so all is not lost.
I might still use it, I paid $80.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! We have a Goyard authentication thread, here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948.html


----------



## AmourCouture

dancer1 said:


> Thank you for assisting me. I bought this from a Goodwill and I knew I was taking a chance.  I did score an authentic LV so all is not lost.
> I might still use it, I paid $80.



So glad u got a real LV!
$80 is worth the gamble, but Goyard is rare.  If it had been real it would have been a steal!!!


----------



## pinky0704

Hi all~~
Please help me to check if this Goyard is real, Authentic.

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN.jpg
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN6.jpg
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN5.jpg
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN4.jpg
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN3.jpg
http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN2.jpg

Thank you~~


----------



## pochari

pinky0704 said:


> Hi all~~
> Please help me to check if this Goyard is real, Authentic.
> 
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN6.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN5.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN4.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN3.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN2.jpg
> 
> Thank you~~




This looks authentic. Was this sold online? Where did the seller say they purchased the bag? And Lastly- is the price TOO good to be true? If it is reasonable than it is most likely authentic- if it's too cheap- be weary... hope this helps!


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi, does anyone recognize this ID: *thefabulousmija ?*

*does he/she sell authentic GOYARD products? Any input will be much appreciated.*


----------



## missme411

the_ringbearer said:


> Hi, does anyone recognize this ID: *thefabulousmija ?*
> 
> *does he/she sell authentic GOYARD products? Any input will be much appreciated.*



*DON'T BUY FROM THAT SELLER! I got something totally not as described when I tried to buy from her! 
*


----------



## suzini

Hi, I am new to this..please bare with me.
This is my first goyard and I am not sure this is authentic wallet.
I need your expertise..TIA!


----------



## spoil3db3auty

Hello my fellow tpfers i just came across this ad on craigslist but im not really sure on how to authenticate goyard and was wondering if anyone can help me because im absolutely clueless

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1217232626.html


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post in the Goyard authenticity thread. Here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948.html


----------



## AmourCouture

pinky0704 said:


> Hi all~~
> Please help me to check if this Goyard is real, Authentic.
> 
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN6.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN5.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN4.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN3.jpg
> http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/pinky0704-0616/BROWN2.jpg
> 
> Thank you~~


 
I need a picture of the bottom seam where the front meets the base and a picture of the side seam.


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Hi, does anyone recognize this ID: *thefabulousmija ?*
> 
> *does he/she sell authentic GOYARD products? Any input will be much appreciated.*


 
No.  Fabulousmija is a scammer.  Please let us know where you saw this id.  thanks.


----------



## AmourCouture

missme411 said:


> *DON'T BUY FROM THAT SELLER! I got something totally not as described when I tried to buy from her! *


 
Agreed, this scammer has many names and faces.
do a forum search of Goyard Scammer, you will find 20+ id's that this person has used.


----------



## AmourCouture

suzini said:


> Hi, I am new to this..please bare with me.
> This is my first goyard and I am not sure this is authentic wallet.
> I need your expertise..TIA!


 
This looks authentic to me pending a photo of the datecode (This style should have one inside a pocket.


----------



## menopausalmama

she is now NARU'd on Ebay.  She changed her name from  candi.kisses
to   Isoldit2004.

Kudos to all that caught her in time!








AmourCouture said:


> No. Fabulousmija is a scammer. Please let us know where you saw this id. thanks.


----------



## suzini

AmourCouture said:


> This looks authentic to me pending a photo of the datecode (This style should have one inside a pocket.


 

AmourCouture, is this what you mean by datecode? CHN 020086 (picture attached)
what does it mean?
I appreciate it..


----------



## AmourCouture

spoil3db3auty said:


> Hello my fellow tpfers i just came across this ad on craigslist but im not really sure on how to authenticate goyard and was wondering if anyone can help me because im absolutely clueless
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1217232626.html


 
I need close and clear pics of the painted logo, the front of the pochette, the seam where the front hits the base, and the side seam.  

the price is really low though, so be cautious! If it sounds too good to be true it often is!


----------



## AmourCouture

suzini said:


> AmourCouture, is this what you mean by datecode? CHN 020086 (picture attached)
> what does it mean?
> I appreciate it..


 
Authentic IMO.  
Date code is just a serial number, placed on the bag by the manufacturer.


----------



## suzini

AmourCouture said:


> Authentic IMO.
> Date code is just a serial number, placed on the bag by the manufacturer.


 

Thank you, AmourCouture.
You are great!
I am very happy the wallet is authentic.


----------



## AmourCouture

suzini said:


> Thank you, AmourCouture.
> You are great!
> I am very happy the wallet is authentic.


 
You are welcome suz!


----------



## lilcram

I'm thinking fake but they are so simple who knows!!


----------



## AmourCouture

lilcram said:


> I'm thinking fake but they are so simple who knows!!


 
Hi there!  You are right!  This does look fake .  I would need clearer straight on pics of the front and the logo to be sure, but the chevron looks VERY off even in the blurry photo.

They actually aren't simple at all though, IMO!  The canvas on an authentic bag is hand painted...every last dot is strategically placed.  That means a lot of work and alot of $$$!

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## mmmsc

Hi - is this authentic? THanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220448777935&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello. I've been searching for a goyard for a _long_ time. Can someone authenticate this bag for me? 

Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120445970966


and this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Goyard-Par...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## AmourCouture

mmmsc said:


> Hi - is this authentic? THanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220448777935&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


 
Terrible photos, but fake IMO!
reported twice, to no avail!


----------



## AmourCouture

beauxgoris said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120445970966


 
This one is authentic IMO 



beauxgoris said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Goyard-Par...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


 
This one I need better photos of.  Based on the symetry of the chevrons at the seam it is likely fake IMO.  
I'd need a close, clear pic of a painted logo, the seam where the base hits the front, the seam where the sides come together, and a clear pic of the front of the bag.


----------



## beauxgoris

Thank you *AmourCouture*, I'm not familiar with the in's and outs of this brand so I appreciate the help. I don't want to purchase a fake!


----------



## AmourCouture

beauxgoris said:


> Thank you *AmourCouture*, I'm not familiar with the in's and outs of this brand so I appreciate the help. I don't want to purchase a fake!


 
I am happy to help !


----------



## ana12

I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
Thanks.


----------



## AmourCouture

ana12 said:


> I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
> Thanks.


 
Hi!  You were right to be suspicious!  This bag is fake 
If you purchased it on eBay or other online sites feel free to request help with your refund in the eBay subforum.
Good Luck!


----------



## BelleFleur

ana12 said:


> I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
> Thanks.


 
I am the seller of this bag, and it is not fake.  I have the original hang tags, the Barneys online web receipt and a Barneys gift receipt--all from when I purchased the bag in July of 2005.  Just wanted to set the record straight--


----------



## AmourCouture

ccayers said:


> I am the seller of this bag, and it is not fake. I have the original hang tags, the Barneys online web receipt and a Barneys gift receipt--all from when I purchased the bag in July of 2005. Just wanted to set the record straight--


 
In my opinion the bag in those photos is fake based on what I know about the St. Louis style, symetry, and quality of the painted logo.  If you'd like to provide verification of otherwise then you can take that up with your buyer and set the record straight.  This forum is for opinions on authenticity, and I simply provided mine.

A good suggestion would be to provide an original sales receipt with the purchase or a Barney's invoice.  That way you aren't relying on opinion's of a forum when you have other hard evidence to prove your point or offer a return policy.  I can see for your auction that you listed it as final sale and it looks like with only 1 photo.  That would be helpful.  JMHO.


----------



## Ellie Mae

ana12 said:


> I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
> Thanks.



Ana12 - would you please post the auction link if this was an auction


----------



## BelleFleur

That is a good suggestion.  And in fact, I already sent the buyer a photo of the original Barney's invoice, the original gift receipt and the hang tags.


----------



## Ellie Mae

ccayers said:


> That is a good suggestion.  And in fact, I already sent the buyer a photo of the original Barney's invoice, the original gift receipt and the hang tags.



If you can provide.. I'd like to see the link to the auction, as well as several clear close-ups of the hand-painting on different portions of the bag. And a close-up of the snap please...


----------



## Ellie Mae

ana12 said:


> I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
> Thanks.



Ana.. compare the chevron painting to this... I have never seen an auth Goyard w/ painting as sloppy as the photos you posted. Nor is the logo correct.   What do YOU think..?


----------



## malletier

Just looking around the web for Goyard and trying to see what's available.  There is one on eBay that looks pretty good to me...Click on the images to go to Vendio site to see really clear close-ups of stitching and printing.  Whaddya think?  Fake?  Real?  Plastic on the handles?  I don't think that copying and pasting images from the auction would be all right, so please follow this link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Large-Bl...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

Let me know...The stitching looks pretty good (with the exception of what looks like the underside of the stitching on the handle to the left in the 3rd photo) and the printing looks clear, but I've seen some pretty nice stitching on some top-shelf Chinese fakes.

--Jay


----------



## AmourCouture

malletier said:


> Just looking around the web for Goyard and trying to see what's available.


 
IMO this one is authentic.  Good Luck!


----------



## malletier

AmourCouture said:


> IMO this one is authentic.  Good Luck!



Thanks...I requested more information (proof of purchase and add'l photos) just to be diligent.

You have been a great help.

--Jay


----------



## doublej

What should the chevron on the seams looks like for a St. Louis PM?... I see a lot of mentioning that the chevron doesn't look right... does anyone have a pic of authentic seams?


----------



## AmourCouture

malletier said:


> Thanks...I requested more information (proof of purchase and add'l photos) just to be diligent.
> 
> You have been a great help.
> 
> --Jay


 
Please don't use the forum to defend authenticity.
You can settle this with your buyer outside of the forum.  FYI It is against ebay rules to relist an item that is not in your possession.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-St-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

ana12 said:


> I´ve bought this bag and I´m thinking now it´s a fake. Since the seller offers refund if I prove it fake here, I´m asking for your help!
> Thanks.


 
Agree with AC, this Goyard is fake.  It doesn't matter whether the seller provided invoice and/or receipt.  Bait and switch can happend to both seller and buyer.  Just based on those photos, this Goyard is fake.


----------



## AmourCouture

AmourCouture said:


> Please don't use the forum to defend authenticity.
> You can settle this with your buyer outside of the forum. FYI It is against ebay rules to relist an item that is not in your possession.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-St-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


 
This post was meant for CCayers...not Malletier "Jay"...I quoted the wrong post!  OOPS!


----------



## BelleFleur

Hi, AC.  Thank you for all of your helpful comments.  I really commend the work that you all are doing and hope to be able to use you as a resource some day when I may be in the market to buy.  It's great to know you're here!  Just one thing--the bag is in my possession.  Have agreat day!


----------



## lovemyangels

ccayers said:


> Hi, AC. Thank you for all of your helpful comments. I really commend the work that you all are doing and hope to be able to use you as a resource some day when I may be in the market to buy. It's great to know you're here! Just one thing--the bag is in my possession. Have agreat day!


 

This bag is in your possession?  I thought you are the seller and already sold this bag to ana12.  If you have it in your possession now, you could post more detail pictures here so our experienced Goyard tPFers could help to authenticate.


----------



## menopausalmama

yes, please post more pictures....does ana12 have the bag (when she posted) or do you have more than one bag?

AC is excellent when it comes to Goyard bags.Please post more pictures for us.


----------



## doublej

AmourCouture said:


> This one is authentic IMO
> 
> 
> 
> This one I need better photos of.  Based on the symetry of the chevrons at the seam it is likely fake IMO.
> I'd need a close, clear pic of a painted logo, the seam where the base hits the front, the seam where the sides come together, and a clear pic of the front of the bag.



I am the winner of the 2nd auction in question and I received it today... I took these additional pics.. it looks real to me.. can you tell me what you think?
Thanks so much~


----------



## doublej

doublej said:


> I am the winner of the 2nd auction in question and I received it today... I took these additional pics.. it looks real to me.. can you tell me what you think?
> Thanks so much~



here are some more photos...


----------



## BelleFleur

lovemyangels said:


> This bag is in your possession? I thought you are the seller and already sold this bag to ana12. If you have it in your possession now, you could post more detail pictures here so our experienced Goyard tPFers could help to authenticate.


 

Hi, and thanks for your willingness to help!  I'd love to send you more pics--how do I do that?  RE: how it's still in my possession--it's a very long story I'd be happy to share via private means, if you can let me know how to do that as well.  As you can tell, I have no experience with this sort of thing--


----------



## mmmsc

CCayers: Can you post the pictures here as well as the story?


----------



## Ellie Mae

ccayers said:


> Hi, and thanks for your willingness to help!  I'd love to send you more pics--how do I do that?  RE: how it's still in my possession--it's a very long story I'd be happy to share via private means, if you can let me know how to do that as well.  As you can tell, I have no experience with this sort of thing--



Upload photos to an album in photobucket and copy/paste photobucket link here on PF.


----------



## BelleFleur

mmmsc said:


> CCayers: Can you post the pictures here as well as the story?


 

It really is an unfortunate story, but I don't want to violate any policies here or say anything that could be taken out of context or considered defamatory.  Let's just say it was a transaction gone bad.

I will try to figure out the photo bucket thing.  Thanks for all your help--


----------



## menopausalmama

hi there....could you PM me and let me know what happened with the transacion. See whats going on.
thanks again
Jan







ccayers said:


> It really is an unfortunate story, but I don't want to violate any policies here or say anything that could be taken out of context or considered defamatory. Let's just say it was a transaction gone bad.
> 
> I will try to figure out the photo bucket thing. Thanks for all your help--


----------



## BelleFleur

Hi!  How do I PM you?  Is that through email?


----------



## Ellie Mae

ccayers said:


> Hi!  How do I PM you?  Is that through email?



Private message.  You have not been a member long enough to PM.


----------



## BelleFleur

Ellie Mae said:


> Private message. You have not been a member long enough to PM.


 
Got it, and I understand.  In any case, I really do think the less said the better.  It's probably pretty obvious that I don't participate in online discussions--I cetainly don't pretend to know all the ins-and-outs of the etiquette. 

The last thing I want to do is offend anyone here.  I really do admire your dedication--


----------



## Ellie Mae

ccayers said:


> Got it, and I understand.  In any case, I really do think the less said the better.  It's probably pretty obvious that I don't participate in online discussions--I cetainly don't pretend to know all the ins-and-outs of the etiquette.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is offend anyone here.  I really do admire your dedication--



Up to you.  The general rules are that you CAN post a buyer/seller ID.  You CANNOT post any personal info... IRL name, address, email, etc, nor another PF members ID.


----------



## AmourCouture

doublej said:


> here are some more photos...



Which auction are you referring to?  Can you repost the link?  Thank you!


----------



## doublej

AmourCouture said:


> Which auction are you referring to?  Can you repost the link?  Thank you!



sure...here's the link.... I really appreciate the help 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## AmourCouture

doublej said:


> sure...here's the link.... I really appreciate the help
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported


 
I've been away from my computer this week and it looks like I missed the deadline.  

If you were the winner I need you to post a clear photo of the seam at the base and on the side to tell for sure.


----------



## doublej

AmourCouture said:


> I've been away from my computer this week and it looks like I missed the deadline.
> 
> If you were the winner I need you to post a clear photo of the seam at the base and on the side to tell for sure.



Here are the photos of the base seam..the side seam..the button area on the pouch and detail of the chevron... please let me know if you need anything else.


Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## menopausalmama

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320399830152&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

what about this one?  Beluga MM


----------



## doublej

I took the bag to the Goyard section at Barney's and they said that they don't do authentications, but I was allowed to do my own comparisons and my bag looks good and I believe it's authentic.

Another thing I noticed while I was there was that not all the Goyard totes had the clean chevron ...some of them actually had some pretty messy chevron dots. I checked the side and bottom seams and they were all kind of different too... and they were definitely authentic since they were being sold at Barney's.



doublej said:


> Here are the photos of the base seam..the side seam..the button area on the pouch and detail of the chevron... please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mmmsc

doublej said:


> I took the bag to the Goyard section at Barney's and they said that they don't do authentications, but I was allowed to do my own comparisons and my bag looks good and I believe it's authentic.
> 
> Another thing I noticed while I was there was that not all the Goyard totes had the clean chevron ...some of them actually had some pretty messy chevron dots. I checked the side and bottom seams and they were all kind of different too... and they were definitely authentic since they were being sold at Barney's.


What Barney's would that be????


----------



## doublej

mmmsc:

it was Barneys on 60th and Madison in NYC..


----------



## mmmsc

doublej said:


> mmmsc:
> 
> it was Barneys on 60th and Madison in NYC..


Thanks, I will check them out next time I am in NYC.


----------



## doublej

mmmsc said:


> Thanks, I will check them out next time I am in NYC.



If you're going there to purchase, they had an entire corner just for Goyard..there was an asian woman working behind the counter in her 50's and she said that they don't do authentications..she was friendly about it but I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## malletier

AmourCouture said:


> This post was meant for CCayers...not Malletier "Jay"...I quoted the wrong post!  OOPS!


No problem...I was just reading on the web that real Goyard bags never have plastic on their handles when new.  Is this true?


----------



## AmourCouture

menopausalmama said:


> Goyard Beluga MM bag in silver new with tag! - eBay (item 320399830152 end time Jul-21-09 16:21:01 PDT)
> 
> what about this one? Beluga MM


 
Sorry for the late response.  Seller has relisted.  It looks good but I need close clear pics of the side seam and painted logo.


----------



## AmourCouture

doublej said:


> I took the bag to the Goyard section at Barney's and they said that they don't do authentications, but I was allowed to do my own comparisons and my bag looks good and I believe it's authentic.
> 
> Another thing I noticed while I was there was that not all the Goyard totes had the clean chevron ...some of them actually had some pretty messy chevron dots. I checked the side and bottom seams and they were all kind of different too... and they were definitely authentic since they were being sold at Barney's.


 
Since they are hand painted there will be some variation, but there is a limit to "how messed up" it is allowed to be to be sold.  

Most retail stores won't do authentications unless you are lucky and find an SA that will give an opinion.  That is the huge risk of buying online.


----------



## AmourCouture

malletier said:


> No problem...I was just reading on the web that real Goyard bags never have plastic on their handles when new. Is this true?


 
This isn't true from what I know.  Special orders, ect can have them or if they pull something from the back.  Some people actually request that it be left on.  

However, I rarely see an authentic Goyard bag with the plastic still on the handles!!!


----------



## malletier

Hi--

How flexible is the real goyard fabric compared to most of the fakes?  And the lining material.  My Boeing has a tightly woven yellow twill lining that feels pretty substantial.  Also, there is a leather patch sewn deep down in the interior pocket--is this supposed to be there?


----------



## doublej

AmourCouture said:


> Since they are hand painted there will be some variation, but there is a limit to "how messed up" it is allowed to be to be sold.
> 
> Most retail stores won't do authentications unless you are lucky and find an SA that will give an opinion.  That is the huge risk of buying online.



Even though I took it to Barneys I would still like your opinion if you have some time on those pics I posted of that auction.... I also sent you a pm about it .. 

Thanks again


----------



## AmourCouture

malletier said:


> Hi--
> 
> How flexible is the real goyard fabric compared to most of the fakes? And the lining material. My Boeing has a tightly woven yellow twill lining that feels pretty substantial. Also, there is a leather patch sewn deep down in the interior pocket--is this supposed to be there?


 
Hi, can you post pics? 

The chevron canvas will be differ in flexibility.  IE: a Beluga will be much more stiff than the St. Louis.  This is because an extra layer is added.  The totes don't have that to prevent creasing and wrinkling.


----------



## AmourCouture

doublej said:


> Even though I took it to Barneys I would still like your opinion if you have some time on those pics I posted of that auction.... I also sent you a pm about it ..
> 
> Thanks again


 
I'm sorry, I missed that post.

Based on the pics it looks authentic IMO.


----------



## doublej

AmourCouture said:


> I'm sorry, I missed that post.
> 
> Based on the pics it looks authentic IMO.



Thank you so much ~ I just wanted your opinion ..you seem like you are very informed about Goyards. 

Thanks again~


----------



## Bunnyville

Hi There--here's a bag that i just got. i suspect that it is not authentic, but i'd be so happy if it was authentic!!!! i'm posting photos of the snap, handles, and interior. any info would be greatly appreciated. many thanks!!!! Heidi


----------



## NickyTheCat

hi everyone  im a newbie here, my friend's got this goyard from ebay 
so he wants to be very sure about it can anyone please help him out to authenticate? any input at all would be great
thanks in adnavnce!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

NickyTheCat said:


> hi everyone  im a newbie here, my friend's got this goyard from ebay
> so he wants to be very sure about it can anyone please help him out to authenticate? any input at all would be great
> thanks in adnavnce!!!


 
Hi Nicky!!!  I need a close, clear, straight on pic of the painted logo but it looks good thus far.  It is always helpful when you post the auction link as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Bunnyville

Hi there-- i posted some photos yesterday of a yellow Goyard tote that i was hoping somebody could authenticate, can you please look at those? it's the post before Nicky's. i have photos of the painted logo, snap, and other details. thanks!
Heidi


----------



## AmourCouture

Bunnyville said:


> Hi There--here's a bag that i just got. i suspect that it is not authentic, but i'd be so happy if it was authentic!!!! i'm posting photos of the snap, handles, and interior. any info would be greatly appreciated. many thanks!!!! Heidi


 
I'm so sorry for the delay.  This is fake IMO .  Did you buy this online?  It would help if you posted the auction link.


----------



## Bunnyville

i got it at a local second-hand shop. i thought that it was probably fake, but it wasn't expensive, so i thought i'd take a chance. after getting it home, and inspecting it more closely, i suspected that it was most likely a replica, and just wanted to confirm that before disposing of the bag. i'm familiar with many other brands, but Goyard is totally foreign to me. when i was in nyc last month, i was surprised to see so many women carrying Goyard bags. i should have put 2 and 2 together and figured that this was a fake, but i guess i needed to learn a lesson!!! fortunately, my 'investment' was small, so it's no big deal. i've actually learned from this experience, i looked at the bags on ebay and other places online, so that if i ever come across another Goyard tote, i might be able to make a better judgement call. is there an online guide with photos? i was surprised that there was nothing of the sort on ebay--no information about snaps, interior or other markings, etc, all that was there was a whole lot of not-too-specific information. 

anyway, thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## menopausalmama

could you post the auction link on here for us to have a further look please?









Bunnyville said:


> i got it at a local second-hand shop. i thought that it was probably fake, but it wasn't expensive, so i thought i'd take a chance. after getting it home, and inspecting it more closely, i suspected that it was most likely a replica, and just wanted to confirm that before disposing of the bag. i'm familiar with many other brands, but Goyard is totally foreign to me. when i was in nyc last month, i was surprised to see so many women carrying Goyard bags. i should have put 2 and 2 together and figured that this was a fake, but i guess i needed to learn a lesson!!! fortunately, my 'investment' was small, so it's no big deal. i've actually learned from this experience, i looked at the bags on ebay and other places online, so that if i ever come across another Goyard tote, i might be able to make a better judgement call. is there an online guide with photos? i was surprised that there was nothing of the sort on ebay--no information about snaps, interior or other markings, etc, all that was there was a whole lot of not-too-specific information.
> 
> anyway, thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## mmmsc

Bunnyville,
Since you said you get to NYC, Barneys NYC and Bergdorf Goodman carry Goyard. Anything on ebay, bonanzle, craigslist or otherwise is usually a huge roll of the dice as to authenticity... The fakers seem to love this brand now!!!! Beware.


----------



## NickyTheCat

AmourCouture said:


> Hi Nicky!!!  I need a close, clear, straight on pic of the painted logo but it looks good thus far.  It is always helpful when you post the auction link as well.  Thanks!



Hi AmourCouture, thats sweet of you
since my friend got it for a while,the auction link's deleted...
thanks for your helpful comment i appreciate that ,here they are


----------



## Bunnyville

i will post additional photos if, for some reason, it might be authentic. i paid $5 for it at a local thrift store. i'm not in nyc anymore, i get there once or twice a year, so at this point, barney's is out. please let me know what i should take pictures of, and i will post them. thanks! Heidi

i would never buy a goyard bag on ebay, i don't know enough about goyard. other brands maybe, but not goyard!!!!!


----------



## doublej

Bunnyville said:


> Hi There--here's a bag that i just got. i suspect that it is not authentic, but i'd be so happy if it was authentic!!!! i'm posting photos of the snap, handles, and interior. any info would be greatly appreciated. many thanks!!!! Heidi



I'm not a pro at this, but comparing it with mine..it doesn't look good.. let's see what the more experienced member say.


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi, I recently purchased a used Goyard Ambassade from an online source.

The seller guarantees that the piece is authentic, and even had stripes painted on. The price is reasonable, around 60% of retail, and everything seems to check out. Except for the fact that I can't seem to find a datecode/ serial number tag inside the bag, anywhere...

can anyone please shed some light on my situation? Is it normal for the Goyard Ambassade to not have a leather tag showing the serial number? I know my wallet, my st. louis both have datecodes.

please help.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^What is the website you are using?


----------



## the_ringbearer

it was from ebay. 
Item number: 160347516307 

can you shed some light?

thanks,
DN


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi, if anyone has any idea in regards to the authenticity of this bag, please share and I would be very much obliged.


----------



## the_ringbearer

I can post more pictures if required, but most importantly I need to know whether it's normal for Goyard Ambassades to not have datecodes/ serial nubmers inside them.

many thanks!


----------



## AmourCouture

Bunnyville said:


> i got it at a local second-hand shop. i thought that it was probably fake, but it wasn't expensive, so i thought i'd take a chance. after getting it home, and inspecting it more closely, i suspected that it was most likely a replica, and just wanted to confirm that before disposing of the bag. i'm familiar with many other brands, but Goyard is totally foreign to me. when i was in nyc last month, i was surprised to see so many women carrying Goyard bags. i should have put 2 and 2 together and figured that this was a fake, but i guess i needed to learn a lesson!!! fortunately, my 'investment' was small, so it's no big deal. i've actually learned from this experience, i looked at the bags on ebay and other places online, so that if i ever come across another Goyard tote, i might be able to make a better judgement call. is there an online guide with photos? i was surprised that there was nothing of the sort on ebay--no information about snaps, interior or other markings, etc, all that was there was a whole lot of not-too-specific information.
> 
> anyway, thanks for the help!!!!


 
I'm so glad it wasn't a huge loss for you!  They are really difficult sometimes, especially the good ones.  

I am hoping we get a good enough Goyard following here at tPF that we can have our own Goyard subforum.  When that day comes I would be happy to put together a guide for them.  

Def Check out Barney's and slurge on the real deal- it's worth it!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

menopausalmama said:


> could you post the auction link on here for us to have a further look please?


 
She bought it from a second hand resale shop


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a used Goyard Ambassade from an online source.
> 
> The seller guarantees that the piece is authentic, and even had stripes painted on. The price is reasonable, around 60% of retail, and everything seems to check out. Except for the fact that I can't seem to find a datecode/ serial number tag inside the bag, anywhere...
> 
> can anyone please shed some light on my situation? Is it normal for the Goyard Ambassade to not have a leather tag showing the serial number? I know my wallet, my st. louis both have datecodes.
> 
> please help.


 
Please post photos, that is the easiest way to be sure- It is really hard to give an opinion on a hypothetical.  Post pics of the painted logo, seam, handles where they are sewn in, ect.  The date code should be inside the interior on near the seam of a pocket and may be hard to find.

ETA: oops. I see the photos now



the_ringbearer said:


> Hi, if anyone has any idea in regards to the authenticity of this bag, please share and I would be very much obliged.



I need you to post better clearer pics.  I need ones without glare.  Try puting your camera on Macro and doing it in natural light with the flash off.  That should help.  I really can't see much but glare in most of the pics.

Did you buy this off ebay?  The listing says it ended with no bidders (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_rdc=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=2) Your seller on eBay is nuts for only posting 2 pics.  They have decent feedback on designer items, but I'd still like to see your pics of the bag


----------



## skn11

hello. 

could you please authenticate this goyard st louis. i know there's only 3 pictures... i've asked the seller if they can take a few more. but in you opinion, do you think its real?

thanks in advance


----------



## mtc1016

hi everyone! could you please help me authenticate this Goyard Fidji i'm interested in -
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-White-Fi...e57e668ea&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_1419wt_1167

thank you very much!


----------



## shopdrop

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate these 2 auctions please? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270441124875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120456230157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AmourCouture

skn11 said:


> hello.
> 
> could you please authenticate this goyard st louis. i know there's only 3 pictures... i've asked the seller if they can take a few more. but in you opinion, do you think its real?
> 
> thanks in advance


 
I need a close picture of the painted logo and of the seam of the bag and where the handle is sewn in to be able to tell.  Thanks!


----------



## AmourCouture

mtc1016 said:


> hi everyone! could you please help me authenticate this Goyard Fidji i'm interested in -
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-White-Fi...e57e668ea&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_1419wt_1167
> 
> thank you very much!


 
I need close clear pics of the snap, the painted logo, and the seam where the front meets the base.
It bothers methat the seller claims to be against fakes, ect but the first 4 pictures are stolen, dustcover looks wrong, ect (I would ask about that).


----------



## AmourCouture

shopdrop said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate these 2 auctions please? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270441124875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120456230157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Pink- Looks good, just need a picture of the seam where the front meets the base to confirm.

Black- Need close clear pictures with flash off- maybe taken in daylight.  Too much glare to be able to tell.  Need the painted logo (close and clear), seam, and front of pochette.


----------



## shopdrop

AmourCouture said:


> Pink- Looks good, just need a picture of the seam where the front meets the base to confirm.
> 
> Black- Need close clear pictures with flash off- maybe taken in daylight. Too much glare to be able to tell. Need the painted logo (close and clear), seam, and front of pochette.


 Thank you.


----------



## segsta

Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag from me...I saw it at a local consignment  store for a good price ($350). I don't know too much about Goyards and I definitely don't know how to spot a fake from a real bag so i snuck some pictures at the store....they are not too clear sorry, but i did talk to the sales associates who said they could give me a refund if its found not to be authentic. 
Anyway, please let me know what you think...Thank you!!


----------



## segsta

And more pictures...


----------



## mtc1016

AmourCouture said:


> I need close clear pics of the snap, the painted logo, and the seam where the front meets the base.
> It bothers methat the seller claims to be against fakes, ect but the first 4 pictures are stolen, dustcover looks wrong, ect (I would ask about that).



i asked the seller about the dustbag and she says that her friend's dog ate most of it... anyway, i'm just waiting for the pictures. 

thanks a lot for your help =)


----------



## AmourCouture

segsta said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag from me...I saw it at a local consignment store for a good price ($350). I don't know too much about Goyards and I definitely don't know how to spot a fake from a real bag so i snuck some pictures at the store....they are not too clear sorry, but i did talk to the sales associates who said they could give me a refund if its found not to be authentic.
> Anyway, please let me know what you think...Thank you!!


 
Hi!  I need close clear pictures of the painted logo, the front seam where the bottom meets the side, and where the strap is sewn.  I can't tell anything from the pictures because they are too blurry.  Glad they offer a return policy just in case!


----------



## AmourCouture

mtc1016 said:


> i asked the seller about the dustbag and she says that her friend's dog ate most of it... anyway, i'm just waiting for the pictures.
> 
> thanks a lot for your help =)


 
Good, glad there is an explaination!  MY DOG ATE IT!

You are welcome


----------



## mmmsc

AmourCouture said:


> Good, glad there is an explaination!  MY DOG ATE IT!
> 
> You are welcome


:lolots::greengrin: Good one.


----------



## mischka

I just got this Fidji Hobo tonight in Marine Blue. It's supposedly brand new. I'm leaving tom for the US and would need to get this authenticated before I leave. I hope it's authentic though since I got this from a designer handbags shop 

Please let it be authentic..


----------



## AmourCouture

mischka said:


> I just got this Fidji Hobo tonight in Marine Blue. It's supposedly brand new. I'm leaving tom for the US and would need to get this authenticated before I leave. I hope it's authentic though since I got this from a designer handbags shop
> 
> Please let it be authentic..


 
It looks good so far, I just need a pic of the seam where the base hits the bottom and one of the whole purse laying flat to be sure


----------



## takoyoshi

Please help, thanks!!


http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=5160407


----------



## Jenness87

Hi everyone. I found this small purse in a thrift store. I realize that it is just a piece from a larger bag but do you think it is real? The pictures can be viewed here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41676128@N07/sets/72157621980221093/


----------



## AmourCouture

This is fake  !!!  YW!



takoyoshi said:


> Please help, thanks!!
> 
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=5160407


----------



## AmourCouture

Jenness87 said:


> Hi everyone. I found this small purse in a thrift store. I realize that it is just a piece from a larger bag but do you think it is real? The pictures can be viewed here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41676128@N07/sets/72157621980221093/


 
Hi!  This is fake .  I hope you didn't pay too much!


----------



## takoyoshi

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake  !!!  YW!



Thanks =)


----------



## AmourCouture

takoyoshi said:


> Thanks =)


 
You are welcome!


----------



## Jenness87

AmourCouture said:


> Hi!  This is fake .  I hope you didn't pay too much!



Really? Okay thanks. No way I only paid $1! What are the obvious signs that it is fake? I'm just curious I don't know much about Goyard...


----------



## AmourCouture

Jenness87 said:


> Really? Okay thanks. No way I only paid $1! *What are the obvious signs that it is fake?* I'm just curious I don't know much about Goyard...


 
We don't post that information in the forum because scammers and counterfeiters read the blog in an attempt to get better at what they do.  Glad you weren't fully invested in the pochette!


----------



## Jenness87

AmourCouture said:


> We don't post that information in the forum because scammers and counterfeiters read the blog in an attempt to get better at what they do.  Glad you weren't fully invested in the pochette!



Okay thanks. Me too!


----------



## bluelight

I took pics of the white goyard fidgi i got from ebay and would really want to find out if this is real? As per the seller , she got it in bergdorf in NY w/c still has tag attached. Hope you can help me but more than that, hope it's reAL


----------



## mmmsc

You need to post the pictures!


----------



## AmourCouture

bluelight said:


> I took pics of the white goyard fidgi i got from ebay and would really want to find out if this is real? As per the seller , she got it in bergdorf in NY w/c still has tag attached. Hope you can help me but more than that, hope it's reAL


 
I need close clear pics of the entire bag, the painted logo, the seam where the base meets the bottom, and a picture of the whole zipper (closed).


----------



## bluelight

sorry here are the pics. already thinking of dropping by bergdorf's to ask.


----------



## mmmsc

bluelight said:


> sorry here are the pics. already thinking of dropping by bergdorf's to ask.


I don't think either BG or Barney's will officially authenticate anything. But at least you could ask them if that was their actual tag (from Bergdorf)?????


----------



## AmourCouture

bluelight said:


> sorry here are the pics. already thinking of dropping by bergdorf's to ask.


 
I need you to unstuff the bag, lay it flat, and retake this photo straight on for me.







And then this one I need you to move the handle and take a pic looking straight down at the zipper closely so I can see the orange stitching






And this is very concerning because look how off the stitching is on the interior piping!  Look for anywhere else on the bag and if there is offcentered stitching on it please take a pic and post it.  





I see major red flags with the bag.  



#1 bad stitching 

#2 stolen pics in the listing 

#3 Brand new bag but dog ate dustbag, so why isn't bag damaged?

#4 Sold new, very desirable and harder to obtain bag for 30-35% below retail price

Look on the package.  Where was your bag shipped from? Check the stamp as well, not just the return address.


----------



## AmourCouture

mmmsc said:


> I don't think either BG or Barney's will officially authenticate anything. But at least you could ask them if that was their actual tag (from Bergdorf)?????


 
Yes, if the tag is complete they should at least be able to authenticate the tag.  However, from the pics it appears that the tag may have been cut?


----------



## bluelight

I attached three more views of the bag. 

Thanks.


----------



## AmourCouture

bluelight said:


> I attached three more views of the bag.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I can't see the stitching from the third photo.  I need to see the stitches.  Did you see the other part of my post above about red flags?  If you could answer those questions that may be helpful.  

The BG tag looks off to me, from where she cut it to how it is attached as well.  I'd definitely ask them about it.  They can at least tell you that!


----------



## mmmsc

AmourCouture said:


> I can't see the stitching from the third photo.  I need to see the stitches.  Did you see the other part of my post above about red flags?  If you could answer those questions that may be helpful.
> 
> The BG tag looks off to me, from where she cut it to how it is attached as well.  I'd definitely ask them about it.  They can at least tell you that!


I guess  BG tags are for sale as well as the ubiquitous "receipt comes with bag"? I know Barney's tags certainly have a market. 
I would take it to BG and ask them what is up with the tag. Hope you didn't get taken on this purchase. Did you post the link earlier or was that another person asking about the same (or similar) white Goyard??


----------



## mmmsc

Can you guys take a look at this one please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320416081825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bondat

Hi everyone. Don't know if this has been posted before but please check this one out.. Is it an authentic Goyard Fidji?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABSOLUTELY-AUTH...bags?hash=item4a9a4967a1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Please advise!


----------



## AmourCouture

Bondat and mmmsc- I need pics of the painted logo close and clear, zipper straight down, and bottom seam


----------



## pursenyc342

Hello, 

I'm new to this forum and actually purchased the Fidji referred to in the previous couple posts (http://cgi.ebay.com/ABSOLUTELY-AUTHE...d=p3286.c0.m14). Here are some more photos of the bag - can you please authenticate?

Thank you so much!


----------



## AmourCouture

pursenyc342 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and actually purchased the Fidji referred to in the previous couple posts (http://cgi.ebay.com/ABSOLUTELY-AUTHE...d=p3286.c0.m14). Here are some more photos of the bag - can you please authenticate?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Hi there!  I need closer, cleared pictures of the bag (especially the last 3 pics) to be sure.  The crooked seam is a little upsetting but this isn't uncommon (unfortunately).  

You are on the right track with your pictures, but the closer, clearer, and more direct the photos are the better.  Also, try zipping the zipper, flipping the handle to the bottom, and shooting the bag straight down with the zipper facing vertically.  That will help me see the symetry.


----------



## pursenyc342

Hello! 

Thanks for your patience - here are some new photos that I hope do the trick a bit more. 

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## AmourCouture

pursenyc342 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for your patience - here are some new photos that I hope do the trick a bit more.
> 
> Appreciate your help!!


 
From what I can see this one looks good.  That crooked seam bothers me a bit, but the rest of the stitching seems correct.  It is authentic IMO


----------



## pursenyc342

Thanks so much for your help! Yeah, I agree about the seam - but my other Goyard (that I bought at Barneys) has a seam that looks more or less like that, so I think (hope!) it's fine. Thanks again.


----------



## AmourCouture

pursenyc342 said:


> Thanks so much for your help! Yeah, I agree about the seam - but my other Goyard (that I bought at Barneys) has a seam that looks more or less like that, so I think (hope!) it's fine. Thanks again.


 
I've seem that same seam and some pretty wacky paint jobs on the bags lately with the dots all clustered too...makes me hope they revisit their quality control and get that straightened out!!!  You are very welcome!


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello - could someone let me know what they think of these totes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GOYARD-GRE...1e5846a57c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_501wt_1167


http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-LARGE-TO...2a00feebb4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182

Also this pouchette:
http://cgi.ebay.com/300-Authentic-G...2a011007d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## ericjav

Can somebody help me to know if this black goyard ambassade is authentic or replica?facebook.com/photo.php?pid=83304&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700#/photo.php?pid=83306&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...ew=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700
34645776&id=100000034167700


----------



## AmourCouture

ericjav said:


> Can somebody help me to know if this black goyard ambassade is authentic or replica?facebook.com/photo.php?pid=83304&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700#/photo.php?pid=83306&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...ew=global&subj=32734645776&id=100000034167700
> 34645776&id=100000034167700


 
I need close and clear pictures of the painted logo, the zipper seam, the interior logo, and the stitching.  The pictures you posted are just too blury for me to be able to see clearly.  

Try taking the photos in natural light using your cameras Macro function (button looks like a flower)


----------



## beauxgoris

anyone?



beauxgoris said:


> Hello - could someone let me know what they think of these totes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GOYARD-GRE...1e5846a57c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_501wt_1167
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-LARGE-TO...2a00feebb4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Also this pouchette:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/300-Authentic-G...2a011007d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## AmourCouture

I'm so sorry I missed your post 

Green- Bag looks authentic but seller has been banned from the forum repeatedly for being combative and obtains the bags in a very questionable manner (has friend or relative "buy" with store discount, then resells for profit).  In other words, Item looks authentic but I can't (in good conscience) recommend the seller even with their 100% positive standing in eBay.

Blue- I need a closer, straight on, clear picture of the seam and the painted logo.  Thus far it looks good though.

Pochette- I need a close, clear picture of the snap front and the sitching below it, the back of the snap, and the heatstamp.



beauxgoris said:


> Hello - could someone let me know what they think of these totes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GOYARD-GRE...1e5846a57c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_501wt_1167
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-LARGE-TO...2a00feebb4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Also this pouchette:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/300-Authentic-G...2a011007d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## ericjav

Sorry for the pix AmourCouture 
i uploaded pls see this http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6312&id=100000034167700


----------



## beauxgoris

Thanks for the information.

What about this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St...ad34fdb67&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2910wt_1167


----------



## AmourCouture

ericjav said:


> Sorry for the pix AmourCouture
> i uploaded pls see this http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6312&id=100000034167700


 
No Problem!  This one is authentic IMO!


----------



## AmourCouture

beauxgoris said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St...ad34fdb67&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2910wt_1167


 
You are welcome!  

That one is authentic IMO


----------



## ericjav

AmourCouture said:


> No Problem! This one is authentic IMO!


 oh gosh thank you so much i am so relieve


----------



## AmourCouture

ericjav said:


> oh gosh thank you so much i am so relieve


 
You are welcome!


----------



## beauxgoris

Hi everyone, I'm still searching! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GOYAR...c0c8fdc3f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2733wt_1167


----------



## AmourCouture

beauxgoris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still searching!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GOYAR...c0c8fdc3f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2733wt_1167


 
I need straight on/no flash/natural light pictures of the painted logo, seam where base meets front, handles where they are stitched on, and of the bag itself for this one.


----------



## cherishz

Hi Anyone  
Can you please help me figure out the authenticity of this Goyard bag? 
My bf recently purchased it from pre-owned local store
Thanks a million


----------



## AmourCouture

Hi there.  This is fake IMO .  I hope they have a return policy!
Good luck


cherishz said:


> Hi Anyone
> Can you please help me figure out the authenticity of this Goyard bag?
> My bf recently purchased it from pre-owned local store
> Thanks a million


----------



## ecmf

hi can someone please authenticate this for me

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140346680384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

tia


----------



## AmourCouture

ecmf said:


> hi can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140346680384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> tia


 
Hi Again EC!  This is authentic.  
IT is such a shame it has a "boo-boo" on the back!  It is a lovely suitcase


----------



## ecmf

AmourCouture said:


> Hi Again EC! This is authentic.
> IT is such a shame it has a "boo-boo" on the back! It is a lovely suitcase


 

Hi AmourCouture, thanks for your help, it is a shame about the boo-boo but i finally found someone who will ship to Australia and i still love it. so fingers crossed. note i blame you for my sudden interest in trunks  and i think this suitcase may be a good place for me to start


----------



## AmourCouture

ecmf said:


> Hi AmourCouture, thanks for your help, it is a shame about the boo-boo but i finally found someone who will ship to Australia and i still love it. so fingers crossed. note i blame you for my sudden interest in trunks  and i think this suitcase may be a good place for me to start


 
It would be a great peice for display!  Good luck!


----------



## ecmf

AmourCouture said:


> It would be a great peice for display! Good luck!


 
thanks, thats what i would have it for. i have a corner in my room that would love an old suitcase lol i just hope the price stays reasonable


----------



## jcarter0124

I purchased this wallet on ebay and just got it in the mail today. I live in Oklahoma and we have absolutely no places for me to take this wallet to verify its authenticity. I would really appreciate someones help as soon as possible. I found your site on a google search tonight and just signed up, but I cannot figure out how to post the images on here from my camera.


----------



## queen.asli

please post some good pic in http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948.html

try to read here hope this can help you
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## jcarter0124

Okay thank you your help on how to upload pictures! Here they are! Please take a look and tell me your thoughts on authenticity as soon as possible. Also if the pictures need to be larger I can upload a different size...


----------



## Ellie Mae

Please post the pix on the AUTH THIS GOYARD thread http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948.html as indicated by Queen.Asli.


----------



## jcarter0124

Please can someone help me authenticate a Goyard wallet I just purchased on ebay? I am in Oklahoma and I do not have anywhere to take it... Thank you in advance!


----------



## jcarter0124

I posted my pictures, but I still have no response...


----------



## Swanky

it's a weekend and people volunteer this help . . . please be patient


----------



## jcarter0124

Okay thank you


----------



## AmourCouture

jcarter0124 said:


> Please can someone help me authenticate a Goyard wallet I just purchased on ebay? I am in Oklahoma and I do not have anywhere to take it... Thank you in advance!


 
Hi, I'm sorry I've been gone for the weekend.

I need close, clear pictures of the snap and stitching below it.  The stitching looks crooked from the sellers photos in the auction.  

When you take photos try and set your camera to "macro" which is the flower button and take photos in natural light during the day with no flash.  That way you will have close and clear pictures with no glare.

Also, take your pictures looking straight on, not at an angle.

I need- Heatstamp, front and back of snap, serial #, the stitching on the edges, and a picture of the back.  

NOTE: This isn't looking good from the photos I have but I want to check the other markings before I give an opinion.


----------



## jcarter0124

Okay, I have tried my best to take some good pics Please let me know if you can use these? I have done them in natural light as well with a soft flash indoor and outdoor...Here are 5 and I will upload the other 5 below.


----------



## jcarter0124

Here are the other 5...


----------



## AmourCouture

jcarter0124 said:


> Okay, I have tried my best to take some good pics Please let me know if you can use these? I have done them in natural light as well with a soft flash indoor and outdoor...Here are 5 and I will upload the other 5 below.


 
Ok, I think this looks good the only thing I can't get a feel for from the pictures is the stitching. In some photos it looks like it might be crooked but in others it looks fine.  

The rest looks good.  It is a much older model so that is why the snap is placed slightly over the painted logo.  

If there is crooked stitching just snap a pic and post it.  If not then it is authentic based on everything else IMO.


----------



## jcarter0124

From what I see the stitching looks good ans straight. Thank you so much for all you help!


----------



## ecmf

AmourCouture said:


> Hi Again EC! This is authentic.
> IT is such a shame it has a "boo-boo" on the back! It is a lovely suitcase


 

what the???  it still had over a day left and i just went onto ebay and it says the listing has been removed??? man after all this time searching and searching i finaalllly found someone who will ship to Australia and then this man im so mad i wanted to get it so bad


----------



## AmourCouture

ecmf said:


> what the???  it still had over a day left and i just went onto ebay and it says the listing has been removed??? man after all this time searching and searching i finaalllly found someone who will ship to Australia and then this man im so mad i wanted to get it so bad


 
He may have sold it outside of eBay 

This case below is authentic.  I don't know what you are looking to spend but it is at $415 USD and advertises worldwide shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-goyard-...gage?hash=item3355d3f093&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Good luck!


----------



## AmourCouture

jcarter0124 said:


> From what I see the stitching looks good ans straight. Thank you so much for all you help!


 
You are welcome!


----------



## ecmf

AmourCouture said:


> He may have sold it outside of eBay
> 
> This case below is authentic. I don't know what you are looking to spend but it is at $415 USD and advertises worldwide shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-goyard-...gage?hash=item3355d3f093&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Good luck!


 


thank you for your reply AC i did have my eye on this one 2, i dont know what a reasonable price is for this item? any idea? i dont really know how much im wanting to spend lol i see heaps of LV and Goyard trunks for buy now over $2k but i dont know if they sell or just sit lol


----------



## AmourCouture

ecmf said:


> thank you for your reply AC i did have my eye on this one 2, i dont know what a reasonable price is for this item? any idea? i dont really know how much im wanting to spend lol i see heaps of LV and Goyard trunks for buy now over $2k but i dont know if they sell or just sit lol


 
I will PM you!


----------



## slip

Hi, I think it's a fake and seems like they use different pics of different bags. A second opinion won't hurt??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290354926667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## AmourCouture

slip said:


> Hi, I think it's a fake and seems like they use different pics of different bags. A second opinion won't hurt??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290354926667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!


 
All the photos are stolen and some of the pics are from a counterfeits website. 

Seller also has BN set at 3X retail price.  

I would avoid! 

Also, please report it.  I've been reporting for days and they haven't removed it!


----------



## tofuchan

hi everyone..can you tell if this one is authentic?
thanks!!


----------



## AmourCouture

tofuchan said:


> hi everyone..can you tell if this one is authentic?
> thanks!!


 
Hi there,
I need close, clear pictures of the heatstamp, the painted logo, and looking at it straight on.  Take pics in natural light with no flash to avoid glare and I recommend using the macro function on your camera.

Also, if you could use this format it would be helpful.  Thanks!

Item:
Item Number:
Link:
Seller:
Comments: Any additional details you have.


----------



## yooners

Hello ~  
I am somewhat a newbie on purse forum...
I just have a quick question...

I bought a used Goyard St Louis tote in the GM...  Is it suppose to get softer and softer the more you use it or, is it suppose to pretty much stay the same as when you first bought bag?  Like when I stand the bag by itself, it won't stand but it will slouch over.

Any input will be greatly appreciated..

THANKS so much...


----------



## AmourCouture

yooners said:


> Hello ~
> I am somewhat a newbie on purse forum...
> I just have a quick question...
> 
> I bought a used Goyard St Louis tote in the GM... Is it suppose to get softer and softer the more you use it or, is it suppose to pretty much stay the same as when you first bought bag? Like when I stand the bag by itself, it won't stand but it will slouch over.
> 
> Any input will be greatly appreciated..
> 
> THANKS so much...


 
It depends on when it was made.  If you take pictures I can probably tell you.  Just post the following info and photos:

Please use the following format (If this is not an auction please put "N/A" in unrelated fields)
*Item:
Item Number:
Link:
Seller:
Comments:*
Please take close, clear pictures using the macro function of your camera in natural light to avoid glare. All pictures should be taken straight on and not on an angle. Blurry photos will not be helpful.
*Front 
Back 
Side 
Bottom
Zipper
Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
Date Code
Zipper Pulls
Snaps (front and back)*


----------



## tofuchan

AmourCouture said:


> Hi there,
> I need close, clear pictures of the heatstamp, the painted logo, and looking at it straight on.  Take pics in natural light with no flash to avoid glare and I recommend using the macro function on your camera.
> 
> Also, if you could use this format it would be helpful.  Thanks!
> 
> Item:
> Item Number:
> Link:
> Seller:
> Comments: Any additional details you have.




sorry! finally got the better pics..do i need any other pics?  since i paid for it and have it in my hand here they are:


----------



## AmourCouture

tofuchan said:


> sorry! finally got the better pics..do i need any other pics? since i paid for it and have it in my hand here they are:


 
These are still too blurry.  I need to be able to make out the shape of the dots.  

Also,
Please use the following format (If this is not an auction please put "N/A" in unrelated fields)
*Item:
Item Number:
Link:
Seller:
Comments:*


----------



## tofuchan

ok i'm trying to get better pics but i am not sure why it's coming out so light..i'm using macro too..


Item Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments:


----------



## tofuchan

are these still too blurry?


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^That is much better.  It is Authentic IMO.

For the future, the second one is too blurry.  I have the same problem when I turn the flash off with my Canon.  I recommend sitting your camera on a flat surface to steady it (a Book, etc), it will really help!


----------



## tofuchan

thanks!! YAY!


----------



## dgie

Hi- can you please authenticate this for me?  Thanks so much!

Item: AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST. Louis PM handbag NR
Item Number:260494409940
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6ad40d4
Seller: care143


----------



## AmourCouture

dgie said:


> Hi- can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST. Louis PM handbag NR
> Item Number:260494409940
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6ad40d4
> Seller: care143


 
Hi there!  I need additional photos.  Please see post #1 for instructions.  Thank you!


----------



## shoeshoppinggir

Here are photos of the tote I bought last year.  I have pm'd a few of you and I am afraid i was scammed. For what its worth, the straps have a good, but faint, leathery smell.  I compared it to a known fake and the feel of the inside and outside of my bag is nicer than the fake.

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk181/shoeshoppinggirl/Tote/

let me know what you think.

thanks!


----------



## AmourCouture

> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk181/shoeshoppinggirl/Tote/



^^^That is definitely fake 

I sent you a PM.  I encourage you to look up your sellers ID and post a new thread here detailing your experience to warn others and to possibly encourage others who have been scammed to step forward.


----------



## baglady214

Item: AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST. Louis PM handbag NR
Item Number:260494409940
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYARD...item3ca6ad40d4
Seller: care143 

Thank you!!


----------



## AmourCouture

baglady214 said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST. Louis PM handbag NR
> Item Number:260494409940
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYARD...item3ca6ad40d4
> Seller: care143
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hi There!  Someone else posted this a few posts up.  I can't authenticate it with the photos the seller has posted.  I need additional photos.  There is a list of the photos needed on page one of the thread and instructions on how they need to be take in order to be helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## endoderm

Item:Authentic GOYARD Fidji Hobo Handbag...Gorgeous!!!
Item Number:320437084434
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320437084434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Seller:williwilla777

I'm looking for my first Goyard bag.
Thank you


----------



## AmourCouture

endoderm said:


> Item:Authentic GOYARD Fidji Hobo Handbag...Gorgeous!!!
> Item Number:320437084434
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320437084434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Seller:williwilla777
> 
> I'm looking for my first Goyard bag.
> Thank you



Those photos were way too dark and blurry to tell anything.  If you were the winner then I would post your own photos when you get it.


----------



## 925

Item: Goyard St. Louis tote handbag
Item Number: 140355931449
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...931449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
Seller: reinadecorazons

Please help


----------



## mmmsc

925 said:


> Item: Goyard St. Louis tote handbag
> Item Number: 140355931449
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...931449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Seller: reinadecorazons
> 
> Please help


This  excerpt below from the seller's description alone (plus the 0 FB) would make me run the other direction, but wait for AC to look at the pix:

* "Only option on eBay to see before you pay...with the option of COD you will be able to ensure that you are getting exactly what you are paying for. *

 (what in the world is this????)

"This item is guaranteed authentic. There are no flaws or signs of use. It is perfect for every day. It is big enough to hold everything you could possibly need to take to the office, but small enough for daily use.  This bag is not brand new, but has been gently loved and taken very good care of.  It will come with dustbag and I can provide a copy of the receipt if you wish. Additional pictures are no problem, just ask!  (Please inform me of what you would like to see and include an email address.) I will try to respond as soon as possible. Measures approximately 20 by 14. Purchased 02/08"


----------



## 925

mmmsc said:


> This  excerpt below from the seller's description alone (plus the 0 FB) would make me run the other direction, but wait for AC to look at the pix:
> 
> * "Only option on eBay to see before you pay...with the option of COD you will be able to ensure that you are getting exactly what you are paying for. *
> 
> (what in the world is this????)
> 
> "This item is guaranteed authentic. There are no flaws or signs of use. It is perfect for every day. It is big enough to hold everything you could possibly need to take to the office, but small enough for daily use.  This bag is not brand new, but has been gently loved and taken very good care of.  It will come with dustbag and I can provide a copy of the receipt if you wish. Additional pictures are no problem, just ask!  (Please inform me of what you would like to see and include an email address.) I will try to respond as soon as possible. Measures approximately 20 by 14. Purchased 02/08"



i think is better to save $$$ to get one from their store


----------



## AmourCouture

925 said:


> Item: Goyard St. Louis tote handbag
> Item Number: 140355931449
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...931449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> Seller: reinadecorazons
> 
> Please help


 
I need clearer pics of the heatstamp, datecode, and the snap of the pochette (both the "male" and "female" parts of the snap).


----------



## AmourCouture

mmmsc said:


> This excerpt below from the seller's description alone (plus the 0 FB) would make me run the other direction, but wait for AC to look at the pix:
> 
> *"Only option on eBay to see before you pay...with the option of COD you will be able to ensure that you are getting exactly what you are paying for. *
> 
> (what in the world is this????)
> 
> "This item is guaranteed authentic. There are no flaws or signs of use. It is perfect for every day. It is big enough to hold everything you could possibly need to take to the office, but small enough for daily use. This bag is not brand new, but has been gently loved and taken very good care of. It will come with dustbag and I can provide a copy of the receipt if you wish. Additional pictures are no problem, just ask!  (Please inform me of what you would like to see and include an email address.) I will try to respond as soon as possible. Measures approximately 20 by 14. Purchased 02/08"


 
I agree, this is bogus...and not allowed by eBay.

When you do Cash On Delivery you don't open and inspect the package, you simply pay for it when it gets there as far as I know.


----------



## mmmsc

925 said:


> i think is better to save $$$ to get one from their store


If you read all the threads in the ebay section here about the Goyard Scammer, you will most likely buy from a dealer like Barneys/NYC or Bergdorf! (legit Goyard sellers) Any "bargains" you find are probably going to be fakes, but most people don't know enough about Goyard to tell.


----------



## baggervance

Hi, I'm a newbie here. Hope you could help me guys. Been watching these goyard bags: Goyard Ambassade blue and st. louis mm tote for quite some time now. Can you guys check if this is authentic? thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-Saint-Loui...item414a2b7d95


----------



## AmourCouture

baggervance said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here. Hope you could help me guys. Been watching these goyard bags: Goyard Ambassade blue and st. louis mm tote for quite some time now. Can you guys check if this is authentic? thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MakeTrack=true
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-Saint-Loui...item414a2b7d95


 
Hi there!  These are both counterfeit bags .  Please report them!


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi girls:

Can you please help authenticate this Goayrd Diplomat briefcase?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GOYARD-White-Che...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b7918903

The seller seems very reputable. 

Many thanks,
DN


----------



## bontemps

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....845323&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

hi there, im new to this forum and id be so grateful if someone would kindly authenticate this goyard for me please.


----------



## AmourCouture

the_ringbearer said:


> Hi girls:
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Goayrd Diplomat briefcase?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/GOYARD-White-Che...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b7918903
> 
> The seller seems very reputable.
> 
> Many thanks,
> DN


 
I need the additional photos listed on the first page but no red flags.


----------



## AmourCouture

bontemps said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....845323&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> hi there, im new to this forum and id be so grateful if someone would kindly authenticate this goyard for me please.


 
This is fake.  Please report it as counterfeit.  Thank you!


----------



## bontemps

many thanks


----------



## AmourCouture

bontemps said:


> many thanks


 
You are welcome!


----------



## mmmsc

What do you think of this one? Wouldn't it be funny if poor old Ruthie was carrying a FAKE????? Or more likely this seller could be saying he bought it from the Madoff auction and maybe not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RUTH-MADOFF-cea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59283700


----------



## AmourCouture

mmmsc said:


> What do you think of this one? Wouldn't it be funny if poor old Ruthie was carrying a FAKE????? Or more likely this seller could be saying he bought it from the Madoff auction and maybe not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RUTH-MADOFF-cea...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59283700


 
This one looks good to me pending photos of the male and female parts of the snap and the painted logo. 

I saw that too!  I don't think it will go that high, but we will see!  I thought that from the auction price they over paid!!!


----------



## lavanya

Hi ladies, what do you think of this bag? Authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmourCouture

lavanya said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this bag? Authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 943066
> 
> 
> View attachment 943067
> 
> 
> View attachment 943068
> 
> 
> View attachment 943069
> 
> 
> View attachment 943070


 
Hi!  I need a close clear photo of the painted logo on the front center and the heatstamped Logo above it (the leather G part).
I would also like to see closer photos of the square leather area where the handles attach to the bag.  I think that from the photos the stitching looks really off.


----------



## lavanya

AmourCouture said:


> Hi! I need a close clear photo of the painted logo on the front center and the heatstamped Logo above it (the leather G part).
> I would also like to see closer photos of the square leather area where the handles attach to the bag. I think that from the photos the stitching looks really off.


 
heres the close up pics.....thanks again!


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^As far as I can see it looks good


----------



## epithermal

Hi all  

Help please! I would like to bid on this small purse, but I wanted to be sure if it is authentic or not. Please advise. Thanks in advance 

Item: GOYARD PURSE
Item Number: 120496019014
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-PURSE_W0Q...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1c0e1f5646
Seller: wha_mie_pao_888


----------



## AmourCouture

epithermal said:


> Hi all
> 
> Help please! I would like to bid on this small purse, but I wanted to be sure if it is authentic or not. Please advise. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: GOYARD PURSE
> Item Number: 120496019014
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-PURSE_W0Q...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1c0e1f5646
> Seller: wha_mie_pao_888


 
I need close, clear photos of one of the painted logos, the back of the snap, and the part of the snap that snaps in (the male and female parts of the snap).  
Also, the pochette looks very dirty and worn, so keep that in mind too.


----------



## lavanya

AmourCouture said:


> ^^^As far as I can see it looks good


 
 thanks a lot!


----------



## buttaflyy8

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis..._WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae4022b7#ht_500wt_952


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-goyard-426948.html


----------



## Ellie Mae

buttaflyy8 said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis..._WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae4022b7#ht_500wt_952




Hi there!  Sorry, AmourCouture is the gal you want for Goyard Auth.. and she is out of town for the holidays.  However, it looks like eBAY has removed the listing you posted, so I will guess there was an issue.
AC will be back, so please do try again.


----------



## buttaflyy8

Does anyone know if Goyard bags have stars on the inner clasp?  I saw one from Barneys that said Goyard on the inner clasp...but many of the ones i see on Ebay have stars on them.  Is this a sign that these bags are fake? 

Thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello Ladies, can someone authenticate this bag for me. I'm nervous because it's her first ebay transaction!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## buttaflyy8

I've been watching goyard totes on ebay and i feel like the same person is posting fake ones from different user accounts.


----------



## mmmsc

buttaflyy8 said:


> I've been watching goyard totes on ebay and i feel like the same person is posting fake ones from different user accounts.


Oh noooooooooo But seriously, yes, that is most likely correct.


----------



## l7dude

Aloha everyone! Could someone help me on this one? I LOVE the colors! Also, how is the price? Thank you for your help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9cac7cf6


----------



## nymifashion

I bought this Goyard agenda cover on Ebay and it came today.  I own two Goyard bags, one in white and one in black and the agenda feels a little different then they do.  The print looks a little darker too.  I don't know if maybe this is because according to the auction it was purchased in 2006 and my bags are from 2008 and 2009.  Any opinions? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...88063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6640wt_1167


----------



## Ellie Mae

AmourCouture typically fields the Goyard AT requests and she is out of town.  SO HANG IN.. hopefully she will be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## naling

I know that amourcouture usually does the authentication, but I just had to post this here as the auction ends tomorrow - this is the exact bag I've been wanting!!! Please let it be real...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GOYARD-1000..._WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5206ad2d#ht_500wt_980


----------



## AmourCouture

buttaflyy8 said:


> Does anyone know if Goyard bags have stars on the inner clasp? I saw one from Barneys that said Goyard on the inner clasp...but many of the ones i see on Ebay have stars on them. Is this a sign that these bags are fake?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Feel free to PM with questions like this.  We don't release this kind of information into the forum because it can help aid counterfeiters.


----------



## AmourCouture

buttaflyy8 said:


> I've been watching goyard totes on ebay and i feel like the same person is posting fake ones from different user accounts.


----------



## AmourCouture

l7dude said:


> Aloha everyone! Could someone help me on this one? I LOVE the colors! Also, how is the price? Thank you for your help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9cac7cf6


 
This is authentic, but the price is high.  This is not discontinued or rare.  They have it priced right around the current price.


----------



## AmourCouture

nymifashion said:


> I bought this Goyard agenda cover on Ebay and it came today. I own two Goyard bags, one in white and one in black and the agenda feels a little different then they do. The print looks a little darker too. I don't know if maybe this is because according to the auction it was purchased in 2006 and my bags are from 2008 and 2009. Any opinions?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...88063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6640wt_1167


 
I need a straight on close clear photo of the painted logo, the date code and the heatstamp to be able to help. Thank you!


----------



## AmourCouture

naling said:


> I know that amourcouture usually does the authentication, but I just had to post this here as the auction ends tomorrow - this is the exact bag I've been wanting!!! Please let it be real...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GOYARD-1000..._WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5206ad2d#ht_500wt_980


 
There aren't enough photos in the auction to AT.  If you won it please poct the photos that are requested on page 1 with the addition of the male part of the snap of the pochette.  Thanks!


----------



## nymifashion

AmourCouture said:


> I need a straight on close clear photo of the painted logo, the date code and the heatstamp to be able to help. Thank you!



Ok.  I tried taking some more pictures but honestly the auction photos are much better, I'm not very good with a digital camera.  I got a couple ok images of the print but can't get the files to be small enough to upload, I have to look into that.


----------



## AmourCouture

nymifashion said:


> Ok. I tried taking some more pictures but honestly the auction photos are much better, I'm not very good with a digital camera. I got a couple ok images of the print but can't get the files to be small enough to upload, I have to look into that.


 
To take photos set your camera to "macro" and turn off the flash.  Steady the camera on a flat surface if you can.

You can use photobucket.com to upload your pics.  They will shrink them for you.


----------



## ellekuo

hi there pls help me authenticate this goyard





































thank you so much


----------



## ellekuo

ill add the dust bag picture also i dont know why but its different from the authentic dustbag i've seen in the net


----------



## AmourCouture

ellekuo said:


> hi there pls help me authenticate this goyard
> 
> 
> thank you so much


 
Ought Oh!  This is def fake, without a doubt.
Did you buy this bag online?


----------



## AmourCouture

ellekuo said:


> ill add the dust bag picture also i dont know why but its different from the authentic dustbag i've seen in the net


 
Yes, this is fake also.  If you need help with a claim to get your money back the eBay subforum can be very helpful!


----------



## annalcg

^ Thanks *AmourCouture*, you are amazing!

Perhaps you could start a thread on how to recognize Goyard fakes, if one has not been started already? That could be quite helpful


----------



## Megs

annalcg said:


> ^ Thanks *AmourCouture*, you are amazing!
> 
> Perhaps you could start a thread on how to recognize Goyard fakes, if one has not been started already? That could be quite helpful



I think some people do not like to post too much about fake bags because it helps counterfeiters figure out how to better their product. 

So the goal is to share some but not too much - it is sad, but I am sure counterfeiters browse our site to get better ideas


----------



## annalcg

Megs said:


> I think some people do not like to post too much about fake bags because it helps counterfeiters figure out how to better their product.
> 
> So the goal is to share some but not too much - it is sad, but I am sure counterfeiters browse our site to get better ideas



Of course  I realize that now. I'll be selective with my information from now on. Thanks, Megs!


----------



## mmmsc

Megs said:


> I think some people do not like to post too much about fake bags because it helps counterfeiters figure out how to better their product.
> 
> So the goal is to share some but not too much - it is sad, but I am sure counterfeiters browse our site to get better ideas


Very sad but true, Megs and Annlcg.


----------



## Megs

annalcg said:


> Of course  I realize that now. I'll be selective with my information from now on. Thanks, Megs!



I know, so sad that it comes to that - but better we protect ourselves from helping others who have malicious intent!


----------



## siriwan

please authenticate this goyard st. louis.

http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/siriwandermis/goyard_blue2009/


----------



## AmourCouture

siriwan said:


> please authenticate this goyard st. louis.
> 
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/siriwandermis/goyard_blue2009/


 
This is fake IMO


----------



## annalcg

^ I strongly agree- fake


----------



## mmmsc

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake IMO


http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/siriwandermis/goyard_blue2009/

Are these the same pictures that are in post #431?


----------



## annalcg

mmmsc said:


> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/siriwandermis/goyard_blue2009/
> 
> Are these the same pictures that are in post #431?



No, different pictures and different fake, methinks.


----------



## mmmsc

annalcg said:


> No, different pictures and different fake, methinks.


The fakers do love that blue..and orange..and green.


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^They lurve ALL colors LOL!!!


----------



## siriwan

i wanna buy this bag. could you catch fake for me ? please.

http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/e3/showproduct1.php?pid=14802514&shopid=170574


----------



## lavanya

Hi ladies, hows this?


----------



## lavanya

Hi ladies, more pics....what do you think? TIA!


----------



## AmourCouture

lavanya said:


> Hi ladies, more pics....what do you think? TIA!



This looks good


----------



## AmourCouture

siriwan said:


> i wanna buy this bag. could you catch fake for me ? please.
> 
> http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/e3/showproduct1.php?pid=14802514&shopid=170574



These are fake


----------



## lavanya

AmourCouture said:


> This looks good


 
Many thanks!


----------



## Swanky

aaaaah, nice to have a "home"!!


----------



## annalcg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> aaaaah, nice to have a "home"!!



YES! And I'm actually at home now (from college) so it is doubly significant for me, tee hee!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

WOW!  What a pleasant surprise


----------



## mmmsc

How great is this??Thanks


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yay!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I was browsing portero.com and noticed this pouch does not have the colon between the E and G. I know portero does not sell fakes, so can someone explain why or when does goyard omit the colon? Here is a link to the portero pic:
http://portero.com/media/catalog/pr...4/0/4051-580--goyard-black-zip-top-pouch2.jpg


----------



## maps

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Brown-Or...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa088ecc

Can anybody authenticate this for me, please? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## AmourCouture

PsychoBagLady said:


> I was browsing portero.com and noticed this pouch does not have the colon between the E and G. I know portero does not sell fakes, so can someone explain why or when does goyard omit the colon? Here is a link to the portero pic:
> http://portero.com/media/catalog/pr...4/0/4051-580--goyard-black-zip-top-pouch2.jpg


 
I believe it is just faint and not showing up in the photo.  Pending more pics this is authentic IMO


----------



## AmourCouture

maps said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Brown-Or...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa088ecc
> 
> Can anybody authenticate this for me, please? Thank you so much in advance!


 
Need pics of the painted logo close and straight on.
Need pic of the other part of the snap ("male" part)

Take note- it is not "orange" as stated in the auction, the color is "black/natural"

I also believe that a pochette can be purchased new from the store at 100 dollars less than that sellers BIN price.


----------



## maps

AmourCouture said:


> Need pics of the painted logo close and straight on.
> Need pic of the other part of the snap ("male" part)
> 
> Take note- it is not "orange" as stated in the auction, the color is "black/natural"
> 
> I also believe that a pochette can be purchased new from the store at 100 dollars less than that sellers BIN price.



Okay, thanks for your help. I'll keep looking around and asking questions.


----------



## mgloves

Item:GOYARD CROISIERE 35- RED
Item Number:280443586983
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-GUARANTEE-A...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bbd89a7
Seller:zoie1130 ( 198)
Comments: Is it authentic? Always wanted a red goyard croisiere.


----------



## AmourCouture

mgloves said:


> Item:GOYARD CROISIERE 35- RED
> Item Number:280443586983
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-GUARANTEE-A...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bbd89a7
> Seller:zoie1130 ( 198)
> Comments: Is it authentic? Always wanted a red goyard croisiere.


 
I need close clear photos of the heatstamp (Goyard Made in France) and the painted E:Goyard logo from the bag.


----------



## Ayala

Item: Black St. Louis GM
Item Number:190362647869
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CLASSIC-GO...QQptZUS_CSA_MWA_Backpacks?hash=item2c527f7d3d
Seller:202icon
Comments: Thank you


----------



## AmourCouture

Ayala said:


> Item: Black St. Louis GM
> Item Number:190362647869
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CLASSIC-GO...QQptZUS_CSA_MWA_Backpacks?hash=item2c527f7d3d
> Seller:202icon
> Comments: Thank you


 
Looks good so far but I would like to see a photo of the male part of the snap on the pochette and a close clear pic of the painted logo.


----------



## Ayala

AmourCouture said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a photo of the male part of the snap on the pochette and a close clear pic of the painted logo.



Thank you! I'll e-mail the seller to see if they can get me those pics.


----------



## ahertz

This is really cute, but I'm worried about the "no paypal" policy... What do you think AC?

Item: Not sure of name, red 
Item #: 330392791665
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecf1ea71
Seller: 2009pianofaf


----------



## AmourCouture

ahertz said:


> This is really cute, but I'm worried about the "no paypal" policy... What do you think AC?
> 
> Item: Not sure of name, red
> Item #: 330392791665
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cecf1ea71
> Seller: 2009pianofaf


 
There aren't enough photos to authenticate but I would stay far, far away from the seller.  The listing has been reported as illegal seller terms.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Thanks. Listing has been removed.


----------



## AmourCouture

ahertz said:


> ^^ Thanks. Listing has been removed.


 You are welcome!  Always remember that checks, wire and MO are not allowed because it puts the buyer at a significant disadvantage with no recourse for SNAD or Counterfeit, so that is why eBay requires that sellers accept credit card.

If a buyer suggest you pay via any method other than CC be advised that it could be a scam!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mcqueen78

Hi! I'm not familiar with Goyard! Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? Its missing the wallet and there's nothing in the inside of the bag  I've taken a few photos, let me know if you need any additional! 
*Item: n/a
Item Number: n/a
Link: n/a
Seller: n/a
*


----------



## AmourCouture

Mcqueen78 said:


> Hi! I'm not familiar with Goyard! Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? Its missing the wallet and there's nothing in the inside of the bag  I've taken a few photos, let me know if you need any additional!
> *Item: n/a*
> *Item Number: n/a*
> *Link: n/a*
> *Seller: n/a*


 
I would like to see a photo of the painted logo right side up and straight on (not at an angle) and I would like to see the side seam.  I would also like to see the painted dots as closely and clearly as you can get them.


----------



## Mcqueen78

AmourCouture said:


> I would like to see a photo of the painted logo right side up and straight on (not at an angle) and I would like to see the side seam.  I would also like to see the painted dots as closely and clearly as you can get them.



Ok! GOt it I think! TIA!!!!


----------



## spae

any thoughts on this bag?
270513692749
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-E-GOYARD-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbdf604d


----------



## not-a-thing

Hi there,

Can anyone verify this Goyard Fidji for me please?!...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270510948923&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:CA:1123

Thanks a lot.


----------



## AmourCouture

Mcqueen78 said:


> Ok! GOt it I think! TIA!!!!


 
I think this is ok but there is something bothering me about painting.  Has this been pretty well used?  The paint appears to have some loss.


----------



## AmourCouture

spae said:


> any thoughts on this bag?
> 270513692749
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-E-GOYARD-F...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbdf604d


 
This is Authentic IMO


----------



## AmourCouture

not-a-thing said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone verify this Goyard Fidji for me please?!...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270510948923&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:CA:1123
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 
This is authentic IMO, but did you win?  The bag is way too worn for that price.  The white canvas has yellowed and the wear and holes really can't be repaired.


----------



## Mcqueen78

AmourCouture said:


> I think this is ok but there is something bothering me about painting.  Has this been pretty well used?  The paint appears to have some loss.



I can't really tell to be honest! Is it supposed to have some leather lining on the interior because there's nothing


----------



## AmourCouture

Mcqueen78 said:


> I can't really tell to be honest! Is it supposed to have some leather lining on the interior because there's nothing


 
The interior is correct.  It is supposed to be reversible and can be worn as a plain canvas tote.


----------



## Mcqueen78

AmourCouture said:


> The interior is correct.  It is supposed to be reversible and can be worn as a plain canvas tote.


Oh , that's what bothered me the most. Its used but just wanted to authenticate it, my client has one in white too - Just like to check because you never know. Thanks for everything AmourCouture


----------



## Mcqueen78

Mcqueen78 said:


> Oh , that's what bothered me the most. Its used but just wanted to authenticate it, my client has one in white too - Just like to check because you never know. Thanks for everything AmourCouture



Oh ACouture, one other thing, whats the name of this bag? Is it considered the St. Louis GM? TIA AGAIN!


----------



## AmourCouture

Mcqueen78 said:


> Oh ACouture, one other thing, whats the name of this bag? Is it considered the *St. Louis GM*? TIA AGAIN!


  yup!  In Black/Black.


----------



## lilricegirl

Sorry AmourCouture I think this item is listed by you. But I just want to double-check : )

Item Name:Goyard Chevron Canvas Pink Passport Wallet Organizer 
Seller:amour_couture 
Item Number:190351041767
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Chevron-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c51ce64e7


----------



## Ellie Mae

lilricegirl said:


> Sorry AmourCouture I think this item is listed by you. But I just want to double-check : )
> 
> Item Name:Goyard Chevron Canvas Pink Passport Wallet Organizer
> Seller:amour_couture
> Item Number:190351041767
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Chevron-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c51ce64e7




Yes  it is.  Please send the seller an ebay message if you have any questions.


----------



## eric666

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS BLACK GOYARD AMBASSADE . THANK YOU .
http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/eric123_015/AUTHENTICATE THIS BLACK GOYARD AMBASSADE/


----------



## AmourCouture

eric666 said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS BLACK GOYARD AMBASSADE . THANK YOU .
> http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/eric123_015/AUTHENTICATE THIS BLACK GOYARD AMBASSADE/


 
This is fake IMO


----------



## AmourCouture

lilricegirl said:


> Item Name:Goyard Chevron Canvas Pink Passport Wallet Organizer
> Seller:amour_couture
> Item Number:190351041767
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Chevron-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c51ce64e7


 
I cannot comment but if you have questions you are welcome to ask the seller as EM said.


----------



## rvi101

hi there..please assist in authenticating this bag

Item Name:  GOYARD ST LOUIS PM BAG 
Seller:  preggymommy27  
Item Number:220543076999
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220543076999&_trksid=p2759.l1259

thanks a lot!


----------



## AmourCouture

rvi101 said:


> hi there..please assist in authenticating this bag
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM BAG
> Seller: preggymommy27
> Item Number:220543076999
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220543076999&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
This is fake


----------



## rvi101

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake


 
Thanks a lot for your quicky reply.  Helped me a lot


----------



## AmourCouture

rvi101 said:


> Thanks a lot for your quicky reply. Helped me a lot


 
You are welcome!!!


----------



## eric666

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake IMO


 IF you remember AC page 23 of this forum ericjav is me as well i just really want to make sure if the bag is fake or genuine , on your first comment its genuine and on the latest you said its fake but its the same bag , how can that happened maybe its the picture i posted or you see something different now? because i havent see and touch the real goyard bag i really doesnt know much especially the interior part . And that makes me feel sad. thank you anyways.


----------



## Swanky

Hi, you can't have 2 IDs here.

Also, that post you reference was a long time ago and the pics are gone now.  No proof that they're even the same bag.
*Please only post authenticity inquiries here.
*
Thanks.

:back2topic:


----------



## AmourCouture

Thanks Swanks


----------



## jawidj

thanks for allowing me to be part of this site. had it not been for fake items, i would not have discovered this site. a lot of ebayers/sellers claim that their products are authentic, that they bought the items in such and such place but have lost the receipt... since you trust the person because he/she communicates well, you give him/her a chance... until you get the product and discover that it is fake. is there a site to verify goyard? goyard.com does not tell the newbies how to detect fake st louis.


----------



## jawidj

OMG! i bought this item! this is also what i will ask to authenticate and now here is the answer! what shall i do? the seller still claims that the bag is authentic but has not responded to my messages yet. she even asked me to transfer payment of fund to her mom in kidapawan but when the bag was delivered, it was addressed in makati! what shall i do next? please help


----------



## jawidj

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake


 i bought this item because the seller was emphasizing that this item was personally bought in HK. now i know that this is fake. however, she is still not returning my messages and calls. please help me how to report to ebay so she can be expelled from selling fake items and be stopped from fooling people.


----------



## Ellie Mae

jawidj said:


> i bought this item because the seller was emphasizing that this item was personally bought in HK. now i know that this is fake. however, she is still not returning my messages and calls. please help me how to report to ebay so she can be expelled from selling fake items and be stopped from fooling people.



You can start a new thread in the Ebay Forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ and ask for assistance.  Please be sure and post the link to the bag you actually purchased.


----------



## yoshimax

*Hi,*

Is this bag authentic? Is this the same style as Fidji? What is Chevron?

Thanks,
*E: GOYARD FRANCE CHEVRON SHOULDER BAG W/LEATHER A+ NR *


Item # 120521945701

Seller: *miabayshore* ( 3951pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconRedStar_25x25.gif) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/E-GOYARD-FRANCE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0faaf265


----------



## mitimiti

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-yel...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fa9001c

goyard tote
seller authentic_lvlady
item number 120521818140

is this seller good?
thank you so much .hope this bag is  real.


----------



## jawidj

Ellie Mae said:


> You can start a new thread in the Ebay Forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ and ask for assistance. Please be sure and post the link to the bag you actually purchased.


 
thanks so much. will do that ASAP especially if she will not return my payment.


----------



## jawidj

ellie mae, i already posted a new thread in ebay forum. thanks for the help.


----------



## MrBrander

Is this Goyard real or fake?
Thank you guys

Item Name: Black Goyard GM Sholder Handbag St. Louis Tote
Seller: vanillashaker
Item Number:250568158009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Goyard-GM-...ItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item3a5706ab39


----------



## LoveThatThing

yoshimax said:


> *Hi,*
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Is this the same style as Fidji? What is Chevron?
> 
> Thanks,
> *E: GOYARD FRANCE CHEVRON SHOULDER BAG W/LEATHER A+ NR *
> 
> 
> Item # 120521945701
> 
> Seller: *miabayshore* ( 3951pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconRedStar_25x25.gif)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/E-GOYARD-FRANCE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0faaf265



This is a Fidji, classic brown/tan color, looks authentic to me. This bag looks very used, I personally won't pay too much for it.


----------



## LoveThatThing

mitimiti said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-yel...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fa9001c
> 
> goyard tote
> seller authentic_lvlady
> item number 120521818140
> 
> is this seller good?
> thank you so much .hope this bag is  real.



This one is authentic IMO, the seller is legit and reputable. The price is very close to retail and plus the possible duties if being shipped oversea (from Hong Kong). I'd rather buy one from the boutique.


----------



## LoveThatThing

MrBrander said:


> Is this Goyard real or fake?
> Thank you guys
> 
> Item Name: Black Goyard GM Sholder Handbag St. Louis Tote
> Seller: vanillashaker
> Item Number:250568158009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Goyard-GM-...ItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item3a5706ab39



There aren't enough pictures to tell or show the details of the bag. The seller has low feedback as well.


----------



## AmourCouture

yoshimax said:


> *Hi,*
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Is this the same style as Fidji? What is Chevron?
> 
> Thanks,
> *E: GOYARD FRANCE CHEVRON SHOULDER BAG W/LEATHER A+ NR *
> 
> 
> Item # 120521945701
> 
> Seller: *miabayshore* ( 3951pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconRedStar_25x25.gif)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/E-GOYARD-FRANCE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0faaf265


 
Authentic IMO


----------



## AmourCouture

Looks good pending a close, clear photo of the snap back of the snap.



mitimiti said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-yel...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fa9001c
> 
> goyard tote
> seller authentic_lvlady
> item number 120521818140
> 
> is this seller good?
> thank you so much .hope this bag is real.


----------



## AmourCouture

MrBrander said:


> Is this Goyard real or fake?
> Thank you guys
> 
> Item Name: Black Goyard GM Sholder Handbag St. Louis Tote
> Seller: vanillashaker
> Item Number:250568158009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Black-Goyard-GM-...ItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item3a5706ab39


 
Likely counterfeit.  This seller attempted to sell this bag on eBay US and the listing was quickly removed.


----------



## dominthefog650

hello i recently purchased this bag and was wondering if anybody could tell me if they thought that it was authentic, the bag feels hand painted but doesnt have any tagging on the inside and im not very familiar with goyard. 

thanks!


----------



## mitimiti

LoveThatThing said:


> This one is authentic IMO, the seller is legit and reputable. The price is very close to retail and plus the possible duties if being shipped oversea (from Hong Kong). I'd rather buy one from the boutique.




i see.thank you so much for advise


----------



## yoshimax

LoveThatThing said:


> This is a Fidji, classic brown/tan color, looks authentic to me. This bag looks very used, I personally won't pay too much for it.


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## yoshimax

AmourCouture said:


> Authentic IMO


 
Thanks


----------



## Ayala

Item Name: Authentic White Goyard St. Louis bag with stripes
Seller: newyorkhoney01
Item Number: 230429140565
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429140565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: I'm pretty sure it is fake because of the snap and the stripes do not look right to me, but I wanted to check to see if I'm learning.  Thank you!


----------



## KateMW

Ayala said:


> Item Name: Authentic White Goyard St. Louis bag with stripes
> Seller: newyorkhoney01
> Item Number: 230429140565
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429140565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm pretty sure it is fake because of the snap and the stripes do not look right to me, but I wanted to check to see if I'm learning.  Thank you!



The stripes look waaay off.


----------



## AmourCouture

dominthefog650 said:


> hello i recently purchased this bag and was wondering if anybody could tell me if they thought that it was authentic, the bag feels hand painted but doesnt have any tagging on the inside and im not very familiar with goyard.
> 
> thanks!


 
This is fake.  Where did you purchase this?


----------



## AmourCouture

Ayala said:


> Item Name: Authentic White Goyard St. Louis bag with stripes
> Seller: newyorkhoney01
> Item Number: 230429140565
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429140565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm pretty sure it is fake because of the snap and the stripes do not look right to me, but I wanted to check to see if I'm learning. Thank you!


 
This is fake


----------



## Ayala

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake



Ty *AC*!


----------



## AmourCouture

Ayala said:


> Ty *AC*!


 
You are very welcome


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Ayala said:


> Item Name: Authentic White Goyard St. Louis bag with stripes
> Seller: newyorkhoney01
> Item Number: 230429140565
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429140565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm pretty sure it is fake because of the snap and the stripes do not look right to me, but I wanted to check to see if I'm learning.  Thank you!



This is interesting because I also looked at this bag today and even traded a few emails with the seller. Even though I don't own one of these yet I had my suspicions especially since she wanted to ship cod instead of using paypal. Too risky for me especially since I thought the stripes were strange too. Glad I stopped by here today. I guess I will head to SF to check them out in person. I really want to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## bella325

Can you tell from these pictures if this st louis looks authentic...thanks!


----------



## Ayala

Do you have pics of the male and female parts of the snap, as well as a close up of the print?


----------



## Lvgoyard

HELP _ PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS GOYARD _ THANK YOU _
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200431836482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Lvgoyard

And how much is this bag if you bought it in goyard store ? Ty _


----------



## Ayala

Lvgoyard said:


> HELP _ PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS GOYARD _ THANK YOU _
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200431836482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Don't forget to use the proper formatting in your post as shown on the 1st page.


----------



## bella325

hopefully these are better pictures....does this look authentic?


----------



## Ayala

bella325 said:


> hopefully these are better pictures....does this look authentic?



I would wait for *AC*'s expert opinion, but in my novice opinion I think it looks good.


----------



## AmourCouture

bella325 said:


> Can you tell from these pictures if this st louis looks authentic...thanks!


 
I need the additional photos requested on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## AmourCouture

Lvgoyard said:


> HELP _ PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS GOYARD _ THANK YOU _
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200431836482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
There are not enough photos in the listing to authenticate.  Please see pg 1 of the thread for what is needed and request additional photos from the seller.


----------



## AmourCouture

bella325 said:


> hopefully these are better pictures....does this look authentic?


 
If those photos accompany this listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Goyard-yel...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0fa9001c 
then yes, it is authentic IMO.


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Hi there would you be so kind as to see if there is enough photos here to authenticate? 
Thanks!
Ebay Listing 260544055169
Desc: Authentic GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM Tote Bag Purse BURGUNDY
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GOYAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9a2c781


----------



## AmourCouture

SunnyCalifornia said:


> Hi there would you be so kind as to see if there is enough photos here to authenticate?
> Thanks!
> Ebay Listing 260544055169
> Desc: Authentic GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM Tote Bag Purse BURGUNDY
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-GOYAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9a2c781


 
I need
Clear pics of the back of the snap and the male part of the snap
Clear pic of painted logo in better lighting
Clear pic of where the edge meets the base

I am not liking the stitching around the pochette- it appears very crooked.


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

AmourCouture said:


> I need
> Clear pics of the back of the snap and the male part of the snap
> Clear pic of painted logo in better lighting
> Clear pic of where the edge meets the base
> 
> I am not liking the stitching around the pochette- it appears very crooked.



Here are the photos I was provided. Let me know what you think. Thank you very much!


----------



## AmourCouture

SunnyCalifornia said:


> Here are the photos I was provided. Let me know what you think. Thank you very much!
> View attachment 1005328
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005331
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005332


 
Everything accept the bottom seam alignment and the stitching on the pochette look good.  I would like to see the stitching on the bottom edge of the pochette to be sure, but otherwise it looks ok.


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

AmourCouture said:


> Everything accept the bottom seam alignment and the stitching on the pochette look good.  I would like to see the stitching on the bottom edge of the pochette to be sure, but otherwise it looks ok.



Thanks AC! I will see if I can get those too.


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Although looking into this further I could get a brand new one from the boutique in SF Union Square for not to much more than the starting bid and a short trip to the city. HMMM....Maybe not worth pursuing....


----------



## AmourCouture

SunnyCalifornia said:


> Although looking into this further I could get a brand new one from the boutique in SF Union Square for not to much more than the starting bid and a short trip to the city. HMMM....Maybe not worth pursuing....


 
AGREED!  Never worth the risk.  My opinion on authenticity is only that, an opinion.  Plus you get to touch it and feel it before buying it.  With the hand painting there are inconsistencies in the painting-it is nice to be able to pick your own!


----------



## yoshimax

AmourCouture said:


> AGREED! Never worth the risk. My opinion on authenticity is only that, an opinion. Plus you get to touch it and feel it before buying it. With the hand painting there are inconsistencies in the painting-it is nice to be able to pick your own!


 
Hi AmourCouture,

I am going to SF this weekend to hopefully get a St Louis GM Tote. I saw your comment here about inconsistencies in the painting. When I go to the store, what should I be looking for as far as painting goes.  Should I be looking for a smoother feel or more rough feel? I was there before and noticed that the bag was too stiff that's why I didn't get it. How long does it take before the leather softens up?
Thanks,


----------



## AmourCouture

yoshimax said:


> Hi AmourCouture,
> 
> I am going to SF this weekend to hopefully get a St Louis GM Tote. I saw your comment here about inconsistencies in the painting. When I go to the store, what should I be looking for as far as painting goes. Should I be looking for a smoother feel or more rough feel? I was there before and noticed that the bag was too stiff that's why I didn't get it. How long does it take before the leather softens up?
> Thanks,


 
The bag will be still until it is used a bit, texture varies for each bag but the painting is the consistency of the pattern of dots. The blue below it painted much more sloppy than the pink.  Both are authentic, just different artists painted them.


----------



## yoshimax

AmourCouture said:


> The bag will be still until it is used a bit, texture varies for each bag but the painting is the consistency of the pattern of dots. The blue below it painted much more sloppy than the pink. Both are authentic, just different artists painted them.


 
Thanks so much. This really helps. Should it feel smoother to the touch too if the dots are more consistent?


----------



## AmourCouture

yoshimax said:


> Thanks so much. This really helps. Should it feel smoother to the touch too if the dots are more consistent?


 
No, not IMO. It should feel the same but you can ask some one in the "questions only" section of the reference library to see if they have thoughts about it.


----------



## bebel

Does it look authentic?
tks!


----------



## r15324

bebel said:


> Does it look authentic?
> tks!



Ummm... That is a stock photo. Please post photos of the actual item.


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Ayala said:


> Item Name: Authentic White Goyard St. Louis bag with stripes
> Seller: newyorkhoney01
> Item Number: 230429140565
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429140565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: I'm pretty sure it is fake because of the snap and the stripes do not look right to me, but I wanted to check to see if I'm learning.  Thank you!



I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that I came across this seller on Bonanzle and her LV items look questionable too. PM me if you want the seller ID for Bonanzle.


----------



## Ayala

Item: Green St. Louis GM
Item Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A

Comments:  I really, really, really hope that this one is real because I have been feeling down cause of school and need a pick me up!  TIA!


----------



## Ayala

I hit the max upload of attachments in my previous post, these are the other pictures I have.  Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## AmourCouture

Ayala said:


> I hit the max upload of attachments in my previous post, these are the other pictures I have. Thank you so much ladies!



Bag is fake

This is the Goyard Scammer who has listed this bag at the beginning of this thread under "stephSanchez".  Please see this thread and read the accompanying info!  If you buy Goyard or LV online this person should be avoided, as she steals money and sends a fake bag or none at all.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/scammed-by-goyard-scammer-520438.html

Whenever you see a listing that says 
"email me with offers"  
"call for additional photos"
"text for photos"
That is 99.9999% sure to be a scam.  The reason they do this is to that I can't flag their listings for removal because of lack of evidence.  They then turn around and offer the bag at a steal of a price to EVERY person that texts or calls...then they take the money (usually check or Western Union) and run.


----------



## Ayala

Thank you as always *AC*!  I don't know what I would do without you. I don't normally read the eBay forum, so thank you so much for the link. That story at the start of the thread was quite the elaborate confidence booster or whatever that kind of trap is called. Well at least my money is safe for another day thanks to you.


----------



## Lvgoyard

Item:AUTHENTIC ST. LOUIS GM GOYARD Reversible TOTE BAG XL
+++ 100% Authentic!! TPF MEMBER + 3 Day Auction!
Item Number:370331120237
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370331120237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:closetcompass
Comments: please take a look if genuine


----------



## AmourCouture

Looks good pending a closer pic of the painted logo.


----------



## rita-swede

*not sure if i missed seeing this bag in another thread. i might have gone cross-eyed.  my apologies....

anyway, does anybody know what this bag's name is? 


*


----------



## AmourCouture

rita-swede said:


> *not sure if i missed seeing this bag in another thread. i might have gone cross-eyed.  my apologies....*
> 
> *anyway, does anybody know what this bag's name is? *
> 
> **


 
Most of the Goyard styles are in the Reference Library here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/the-goyard-reference-library-pictures-only-496778.html

That style is the St. Martin


----------



## rica

Item: Black St. Louis PM
Item Number: GOYAY3 
Link: http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAY3
Seller: let-trade.com


----------



## mmmsc

rica said:


> Item: Black St. Louis PM
> Item Number: GOYAY3
> Link: http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAY3
> Seller: let-trade.com


Will let Amour come on and say for sure, but Let-trade is known to be a seller of authentic bags.


----------



## AmourCouture

rica said:


> Item: Black St. Louis PM
> Item Number: GOYAY3
> Link: http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAY3
> Seller: let-trade.com


 
I am looking into this.  This is the second change I have seen them make, and now it looks like near the end of 2009 they have made another change.  I would really like to see a close clear pic of the painted logo and the male part of the snap just to be sure..


----------



## LV LoVee

Item: Goyard Pouch 
Item Number: 270529074051
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...ultDomain_0?hash=item3efcca1383#ht_500wt_1182
Seller: rt346graphics09

Would like to know if this is fake or not,
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## rvi101

hi there...please assist in authenticating this bag.

Item: Goyard St Louis
Item Number: 180467128793
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-St-Louis_...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2a04add9d9
Seller: xoxomaritoni


----------



## AmourCouture

LV LoVee said:


> Item: Goyard Pouch
> Item Number: 270529074051
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...ultDomain_0?hash=item3efcca1383#ht_500wt_1182
> Seller: rt346graphics09
> 
> Would like to know if this is fake or not,
> Thanks in Advance!


 
Terrible pics.

Need closer, clearer pics of male part of snap, painted logo, heatstamp, and date code.  Ask them to use natural light as opposed to the absence of light.


----------



## AmourCouture

rvi101 said:


> hi there...please assist in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Goyard St Louis
> Item Number: 180467128793
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-St-Louis_...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item2a04add9d9
> Seller: xoxomaritoni


 
This is fake, please report.


----------



## LV LoVee

Item: AUTHENTIC BNEW GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM BLACK & TAN
Item Number: 140382359680
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-BNEW-G...Domain_211?hash=item20af70d080#ht_1367wt_1167
Seller: fashionaddict101

Please help authenticate thanks!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

LV LoVee said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC BNEW GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM BLACK & TAN
> Item Number: 140382359680
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-BNEW-G...Domain_211?hash=item20af70d080#ht_1367wt_1167
> Seller: fashionaddict101
> 
> Please help authenticate thanks!!!


 
Please see page 1 for the photos needed for authentication.


----------



## rvi101

AmourCouture said:


> This is fake, please report.


 
thanks a lot for the prompt reply.  yes, i'll report this as well


----------



## Lvgoyard

Item:SAC GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS ORANGE
Item Number:300396410928
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300396410928&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123
Seller:mb-my-boudoir
Comments: please check if authentic , is this GM or PM ? thank you


----------



## racerone

Hi all. New here. I found my way to this forum because I am interested in purchasing an antique Goyard Steamer Trunk from eBay.  Can you please verify if the following product is genuine?  Thanks for your help!

Item: SUPERB ANTIQUE GOYARD STEAMER TRUNK
Subheading: Great Provenance! Prop. of Famed Dancer Vernon Castle!!
Item no.: 280463946027
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=16085&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
Seller: eclectic_mix4u
Shipping:	$275.00  UPS Ground

It sounds a little too good to be true.  Thanks again!


----------



## nisita_cha

Hi there, I am a new member here. I would like to get this purse and could you help me to take a look. Is it authentic? Thanks so much. Retail price .. How much is it? Thanks for all answers.    I had one yellow GM St. Louis but on the dust bag have orange brown color font.  This bag had white color which i have no idea about it..  


*Dimensions:*
*10.5"L x 10"H x 4.5"W*
*Handle Clearance: 2"*


----------



## nisita_cha

Hi,  Could you please help me to check this bag?  It's it authentic?  If yes, why the dust bag have font color in white instead of yellow?    Could you please help me?   
Dimensions:

10.5"L x 10"H x 4.5"W

Handle Clearance: 2"


----------



## nisita_cha

More Picture..


----------



## Ayala

Item:CROISIERE (not sure of the size)
Item Number:150414524419
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150414524419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: sissicompany
Comments: I really, really, really want this bag (especially cause my DBF did not get me anything for Valentine's Day) and I want to treat myself.  Obviously luck and probability are never on my side, but I decided to take a chance.

I know that the listing is missing some of the pictures that we need (clear pic of the "Made in," the little tab with the date code, etc.) but the listing is in French and I have zero proficiency.  I probably am willing to just take the gamble and get it if these pics are ok pending me figuring out how to get others.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## l7dude

*Item: *AUTHENTIC Goyard handbag bag purse St. Louis GM
* Item Number: *120532159548
 *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Goyar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c1046cc3c*
Seller: *hollwill
* Comments: *Please see the auction. There are photos there, and I have requested more pictures: of the male side of the snap, and the women's side, also a picture of the heat stamp and the date code.
*Front 
Back 
Side 
Bottom
Zipper: *N/A
* Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
Date Code
Zipper Pulls: *N/A
* Snaps (front and back)

*Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## LoveThatThing

Ayala said:


> Item:CROISIERE (not sure of the size)
> Item Number:150414524419
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150414524419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: sissicompany
> Comments: I really, really, really want this bag (especially cause my DBF did not get me anything for Valentine's Day) and I want to treat myself.  Obviously luck and probability are never on my side, but I decided to take a chance.
> 
> I know that the listing is missing some of the pictures that we need (clear pic of the "Made in," the little tab with the date code, etc.) but the listing is in French and I have zero proficiency.  I probably am willing to just take the gamble and get it if these pics are ok pending me figuring out how to get others.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Ayala, this bag looks authentic to me. Are you aware of the wear on this bag ? It looks like the 35, but not sure why the seller has this dimension 39cm x 20cm x20cm..


----------



## LoveThatThing

l7dude said:


> *Item: *AUTHENTIC Goyard handbag bag purse St. Louis GM
> * Item Number: *120532159548
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Goyar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c1046cc3c*
> Seller: *hollwill
> * Comments: *Please see the auction. There are photos there, and I have requested more pictures: of the male side of the snap, and the women's side, also a picture of the heat stamp and the date code.
> *Front
> Back
> Side
> Bottom
> Zipper: *N/A
> * Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> Date Code
> Zipper Pulls: *N/A
> * Snaps (front and back)
> 
> *Thank you in advance for any help!



This bag looks authentic to me, but I somehow recall seeing this bag on ebay before...


----------



## l7dude

LoveThatThing said:


> This bag looks authentic to me, but I somehow recall seeing this bag on ebay before...


Thank you, *Love That Thing*! Hmnh, do you think I should pass on this one?


----------



## Ayala

Thank you *Love*.  

Yeah I am aware of the wear, but I have negative income due to law school and I'm really in need of a pick-me-up, so I was thinking this could be a guilty pleasure/steal.

I was hoping I could clean the interior stain and not fret too much about the piping wear.

What do you think?


----------



## LoveThatThing

l7dude said:


> Thank you, *Love That Thing*! Hmnh, do you think I should pass on this one?



You can ask her for more pics just to make sure this bag is in her possession, the seller mentioned she's also a member here, why not ask her for her tpf id, just a thought


----------



## LoveThatThing

Ayala said:


> Thank you *Love*.
> 
> Yeah I am aware of the wear, but I have negative income due to law school and I'm really in need of a pick-me-up, so I was thinking this could be a guilty pleasure/steal.
> 
> I was hoping I could clean the interior stain and not fret too much about the piping wear.
> 
> What do you think?



I see, if you don't mind the condition it sure is a nice pick-me-up bag that can fit loads of things. I adore the Croisieres  Good luck at the auction


----------



## Ayala

Thank you *Love*, but I doubt I will win it because it expires at 5am my time.


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Item: Goyard White PM tote
Item Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments: Can anyone verified if this is authentic or fake? Thank you!


----------



## Ayala

I would say it looks good, but you should probably wait for someone with a little more experience than me.


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Ok, I have a little concern because on the date code it there is a little space between the words and #'s but the other Goyard that I've seen doesn't have spaces, or is it because  it is a T1 so it seem like there is a space? The date code is SUT120081.

Also I want to know does the strap that holds the wallet; if you un-button the strap is there a date code too? I happen to seen this picture but I checked my bag and there is not date code there. 

Ex:


----------



## Ayala

I'm not sure what you mean by a T1. 

This thread should answer your question about the date code location:
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/st-louis-totes-and-serial-number-location-556337.html


----------



## l7dude

LoveThatThing said:


> You can ask her for more pics just to make sure this bag is in her possession, the seller mentioned she's also a member here, why not ask her for her tpf id, just a thought


Good idea! Thank you again, *LoveThatThing*!


----------



## LoveThatThing

*Fairlady_300zx*, the pics you posted look authentic to me. Not sure why there's a space between the T and 1. If you already have this bag in your hand, it shouldn't be hard to tell....you should be able to feel the painted canvas.

As Ayala mentioned, also in this thread *St louis totes & serial number location*. It appears the newer models have the numbers on the strap. Both of mine from 3-4 years ago do not. HTH


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Don't know what to say but I really appreciated you guys.


----------



## yoshimax

Please help Authenticate this Goyard. Seller mentioned it was bought in France in 2005. No receipt or dust bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a583b5aac

Thanks. I have more pictures but I think they are too big and it will not let me attach them.


----------



## yoshimax

Here are more pictures, I hope they show up.


----------



## yoshimax

One more....




Thank you so much.....


----------



## tatyahna

Is this real ???

1. Item Name **** HOT!! Goyard Black Crosiere Purse, Tote, Hand Bag  
Item # 230432889573
Seller ID joelle55
Link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230432889573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## MyMyMy

Hello I would like a 2nd opinion.. Thanks!!

1. Item Name GOYARD ST LOUIS PM GREEN SHOPPER TOTE 100% AUTH NWT!!!
Item 150419345892
Seller ID cofeelover20 ( 297) 
Link http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-ST-LOUIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305b111e4


----------



## tatyahna

Can one of the expets tell me if this one is real?

Item Name: GOYARD AUTH! Blue LG Tote w/Pouch France 20% off R$1065
Item Id: socialiteauctions
Seller Id: 110501934620
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-AUTH-Blu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba6db61c

Thanks So Much


----------



## sarag505

tatyahna said:


> Can one of the expets tell me if this one is real?
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD AUTH! Blue LG Tote w/Pouch France 20% off R$1065
> Item Id: socialiteauctions
> Seller Id: 110501934620
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-AUTH-Blu...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba6db61c
> 
> Thanks So Much



Hi, I'm not an expert, but I don't think this is authentic. Some of the dots overlap and there is no logo on the snap on the pouch. Get another opinion!


----------



## tatyahna

Thanks.  I wil wait until I get another opinion. 



sarag505 said:


> Hi, I'm not an expert, but I don't think this is authentic. Some of the dots overlap and there is no logo on the snap on the pouch. Get another opinion!


----------



## LV LoVee

Item Name:*GOYARD Blue Monogram Leather Large Travel Style Wallet*
Item Id: wardrobe-ltd
Seller Id: 320494276921
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6921&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1965wt_1167

Please Help Authenticate 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## tatyahna

I am hoping to get a Goyard handbag soon, for my birthday I hope.  I am trying to narrow down my selection on the style.  Most I have seen on various sites look like fakes.    

I saw this one at http://portero.com/goyard-bright-bl...te|Goyard&utm_campaign=cse&utm_content=Goyard

Does it look fake to you?

Thanks


----------



## l7dude

*Item: *Goyard Urbain bag*
Item Number: *190378273040
* Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Urbain-b...QcmdZViewItemQQptZLuggage?hash=item2c536de910
Seller: **mil_bot*
* Comments: *please see pictures for description

*Front 
Back 
Side 
Bottom
Zipper
Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
Date Code
Zipper Pulls
Snaps (front and back)
*
Thank you for your help!


----------



## bruhilda

Item:GOYARD JEANNE HANDBAG
Item Number:280473457374
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-JEANNE-HA...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item414d8552de
Seller:zelesli*7  
Comments:hi pls. help me with the authentication of this goyard bag... your help is of a big help for me... very much appreciated... thank you.


----------



## HOTMAIL

Item: GOYARD ST. LOIU
Item Number: seller sent picture thru mms
Link: pictures attached
Seller: friend
Comments: is this real? she has so many bags for sale.


----------



## ahertz

Yikes, we really need someone in addition to AC who can authenticate!


----------



## M@th!a$

Hi guys, i need your help! 

Is this real or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443053527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## not-a-thing

Whats up?

Need help with this eBay auction...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Goyard-Purse-100...ssories_UK?hash=item335ad66f5e#ht_1567wt_1167

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  it ends soon!  Thanks!


----------



## stacyc

Can anyone tell me if this Goyard is authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item:Auth. GOYARD tote & PRADA bag - Owned by Ruth Madoff
Item Number:130374971984
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GOYARD-tot...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5af43250
Seller:714mason


----------



## buttaflyy8

Hi,

Can you guys help on these 2?  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GOYARD-tot...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5af43250

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-GM-ST-LO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eabd5df81


----------



## mmmsc

buttaflyy8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you guys help on these 2?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GOYARD-tot...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5af43250
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-GM-ST-LO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eabd5df81


1) They have already sold this "Ruth Madoff" white bag several times on ebay. There is also another listing of white G bag supposedly owned by Ruth M. Whaaa?


----------



## LV LoVee

^^ Thats what I was thinking? I was like wasnt this on like a couple months ago? Thats weird that it would be back up I has to be a bait and switch or something?


----------



## stacyc

i'm VERY interested, can you help me authenticate plese? MANY THANKS!

Item:Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag - Green
Item Number:160412813294
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160412813294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:recyclemycle


----------



## 925

Item: Goyard St Louis GM Shopper Bag Black bought in Harvey Nichols HK
Item Number: 1120892977
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1120892977?u=shidouchucky
Seller: shidouchucky

Please help 
Please help


----------



## la*style!

I don't even know how to start a thread on this in the correct place... and I am desperate to find someone who can help authenticate a Givenchy bag. Can anyone help me? Thanks!
Brooke at la*style! on ebay


----------



## golconda

la*style 
try http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-53.html


----------



## mmm7

*Please help authenticate this Goyard

* *Item: Majordome 50
Item Number: N/A
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180484898223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Seller: ebay seller
Comments:  I own a few Goyard pieces including this bag in another colour and size.
Please provide authentication on this specific bag (see some pics below).  I believe it is not authentic for the following reasons. 
Please share you opinions.*
 

On the zippered interior pocket where the bag is  stamped      "Goyard" and then below "Made in France", the bag in      question has a poorly stamped "X" after "Made in France". This X is not      part of the regular Goyard stamp.  Correct? (Sorry I do not have a picture of this yet)
Has the Majordome 50 ever been sold with a front pocket? Current 50 models sold do not have this outside pocket.

What about the lining - beige versus yellow?
What about the red trim and red leather pull on the interior zip pocket? Isn't this always black and don't they use the signature G metal zipper pull?

The metal holes for the lock on the zipper do not cross to allow me to use the lock - not normal?
The signature Goyard Chevron pattern is absent on a 2  inch part of      the top right hand corner of the bag, as if unfinished.(Sorry no pic yet) Would Goyard ever do this?
The suitcase is poorly constructed as it can not  open flat      due to the fact that it can not fold at the base. Seems bizarre as my other smaller size Majordome is built to open and lay flat. 
There are bright visible metal rivets used to secure the  handles (see inside pictures) - also not present on my other Majordome.
  *Please comment.

Photos:*


----------



## ChloeSS

Item: NEW GOYARD ST LOUIS PM TOTE BAG AUTHENTIC!
Item Number:220587512678
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GOYARD-ST-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335c0a5366
Seller: ebay seller:lanitsy

thank you.


----------



## ZoeyT

Hello ladies:

Need your aid in buying my first Goyard.  Please authenticate:

Model:  Goyard Crosiere
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-Goyard-Blac...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a6dedae5
Item number:  230432889573
Seller: joelle55

Also is do you think this is the same bag carried here http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/celebrities-love-their-goyards-501566.html the first pic of Jessica Simpson?

Manymany,
ZoeyT


----------



## cpornelas

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: NA
Item Number: NA
Link: NA
Seller: NA
Comments:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1a4jss_cbio/S0sa4rJvFkI/AAAAAAAAA64/aX0p5a9on80/s1600-h/DSC05838.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1a4jss_cbio/S0sa4GxC5KI/AAAAAAAAA6w/JHfv0AhOh7M/s1600-h/DSC05837.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1a4jss_cbio/S0sa3ibT6OI/AAAAAAAAA6o/0MLeMfbO2sI/s1600-h/DSC05839.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1a4jss_cbio/S0sa3V6L83I/AAAAAAAAA6g/b8j4yWr7xeA/s1600-h/DSC05840.JPG

[Sorry... These are the only pictures I have...]
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYchic123

sale ends in 3 hours, never owned a goyard before.  so glad i found this forum!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis...WH_Handbags&hash=item335c80974d#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## NYchic123

i dont know why i can't edit my post, but here is the format

Item:Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag 100% Authentic
Item Number:220595263309
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis...WH_Handbags&hash=item335c80974d#ht_500wt_1182
Seller: cbnmmichele


----------



## Carly1958

Hi

I'm sorry if I am asking something already asked and answered but I just joined and haven't found my exact question.  I bought 2 Saint Louis bags at Bergdorf and neither came with the gray hangtag that I see on so many bags for sale on auction sites and in sarag505's photos; are those tags indication of a counterfeit?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Longchamp

NYchic123 said:


> i dont know why i can't edit my post, but here is the format
> 
> Item:Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag 100% Authentic
> Item Number:220595263309
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis...WH_Handbags&hash=item335c80974d#ht_500wt_1182
> Seller: cbnmmichele


 
If you won this, don't pay, it's fake. File a dispute right now w/ PP if you already paid.


----------



## Winterbaby

How do you know this is a fake? 
I'm just curious, I cant figure it out...



Longchamp said:


> If you won this, don't pay, it's fake. File a dispute right now w/ PP if you already paid.


----------



## xichic

hi gals! i'm new to Goyard forum and looking for my first Goyard! please let me know if about the below item:THANKS!

Item:Slightly used AUTHENTIC Rasberry Goyard ST LOUIS Tote 
Item Number:110527024787
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Slightly-used-A...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bbec8e93
Seller: sunnie1014


----------



## golconda

about the raspberry goyard..
The pictures are not so good and it concerns me that the seller's last feedback is 5 years old, sometimes a sign of a hijacked ebay account.


----------



## xichic

thanks for the input!  i will go ahead and pass on it and possibly wait to buy a new one during my Paris visit (hopefully soon!)


golconda said:


> about the raspberry goyard..
> The pictures are not so good and it concerns me that the seller's last feedback is 5 years old, sometimes a sign of a hijacked ebay account.


----------



## mjnyc

Can someone help me authenticating this goyard duffel bag? 
I'm the buyer but the color seems a little OFF. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280495300038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## lepasion

Please help me authenticate this goyard bag:

Item: Goyard 'St Louis' Tote 
No: 110527683815
Seller: rosh_real 
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110527683815&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

COmment: Im new to goyard, dont know how to check authenticity.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## culejule

Longchamp said:


> If you won this, don't pay, it's fake. File a dispute right now w/ PP if you already paid.



Please, please tell me why you think it is fake???  I am the buyer and was quite confident that the bag was the real deal.  Now I just feel sick to my stomach and I don't know what to do....


----------



## mjnyc

Please help me authenticating this Goyard bag. 

Item: Green Chevron Croisiere Bag
No: 280495300038 
Seller: meggakat  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280495300038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LV LoVee

culejule said:


> Please, please tell me why you think it is fake???  I am the buyer and was quite confident that the bag was the real deal.  Now I just feel sick to my stomach and I don't know what to do....



Just bc they seller says something is real doesnt make it real... file a complaint like she said. Good Luck!


----------



## golconda

culeejule
email the seller and tell seller is is illegal to sell counterfeit bags on ebay and  demand a refund.  Keep emailing seller through the ebay email system, so that Paypal can look at your email correspondence.
Paypal can be quite helpful, they just take some time reaching a decision


----------



## Winterbaby

I don't mean to be rude or a pain but it would really help us if someone could point out the reason that culejule's item is not authentic. Just so the rest of us can avoid it in the future?! I would like to be educated too. thanks.


----------



## golconda

^ Longchamp must know something she does not want to post about the auction. 
The pictures were not good enough to tell much.


----------



## airpurse

I don't know how to post a new thread, but here is my question, what do you all think of this? Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220597519319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## airpurse

Hi, I am new here, and I think I finally figured out how to submit this authentication process. Bought this on ebay, paid a lot for it, and I really wanted the opinion of all of the PF's who know a lot about Goyards. I would really appreciate if you can take just a moment to look at it. I posted the images on Photobucket.

Thank you!!!!


*Item:Goyard Red Croisiere
Item Number:220597519319
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Red-Cros...WH_Handbags&hash=item335ca303d7#ht_500wt_1182
Seller: tidra12
Comments:*
Please see the images, I posted the Goyard images on Photobucket. Please follow this link.

http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/ll134/samandbellie/Goyard/


----------



## ZoeyT

airpurse said:


> Hi, I am new here, and I think I finally figured out how to submit this authentication process. Bought this on ebay, paid a lot for it, and I really wanted the opinion of all of the PF's who know a lot about Goyards. I would really appreciate if you can take just a moment to look at it. I posted the images on Photobucket.
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *Item:Goyard Red Croisiere*
> *Item Number:220597519319*
> *Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Red-Cros...WH_Handbags&hash=item335ca303d7#ht_500wt_1182*
> *Seller: tidra12*
> *Comments:*
> Please see the images, I posted the Goyard images on Photobucket. Please follow this link.
> 
> http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/ll134/samandbellie/Goyard/


 

Hi there:

I also purchased a croisiere on ebay recently.  As I wasn't able to get any authentication reassurances here, I went to mypoupette.com.  They offer authentication services (mine was $35 for photos online).  Mine was good (whew!!) but my seller would issue a refund otherwise.
So far though, your photos match the details of my bag.  Did you post a pic of the serial number located in the interior pocket of the bag?  Hope this helps!

Zoey


----------



## cparroyo777

Hello ladies!

can you hel me authenticate this please?

Item: st louis 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-St-Louis-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19bbf69ce7
Seller: rosh_real

TIA!


----------



## shoppiejem

Hi there!
Kindly authenticate...

Item:  Goyard St. Louis Bag
Item Number:  110527683815
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-St-Louis-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19bbf69ce7
Seller:  rosh_real

any help is much appreciated.


----------



## DamierLover

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140406137864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Thoughts on this??? Thank you!


----------



## lepasion

Hi, I WON THIS ITEM in ebay, pls. help me check if authentic:

ITEM: Goyard St. Louis PM
NO: 110529685885
Seller: couture0205
LINK: 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110529685885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks.....


----------



## l7dude

*Item: *St. Louis GM, orange
* Item Number: *220606088935
* Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d25c6e7
* Seller: **yoonijo*
* Comments: *SEE PHOTOS
*Front 
Back 
Side 
Bottom
Zipper
Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
Date Code *SUT020077
* Zipper Pulls *n/a
* Snaps (front and back)
*Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## golconda

l7dude said:


> *Item: *St. Louis GM, orange
> * Item Number: *220606088935
> * Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335d25c6e7
> * Seller: **yoonijo*
> * Comments: *SEE PHOTOS
> *Front
> Back
> Side
> Bottom
> Zipper
> Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> Date Code *SUT020077
> * Zipper Pulls *n/a
> * Snaps (front and back)
> *Thank you in advance for the help!


that bag is a fake.  I reported it to ebay several days ago.  they will probably take it down before auction ends.


----------



## l7dude

golconda, thank you very much for your assistance!


----------



## culejule

Longchamp said:


> If you won this, don't pay, it's fake. File a dispute right now w/ PP if you already paid.



Item:Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag 100% Authentic
Item Number:220595263309
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis-...#ht_500wt_1182
Seller: cbnmmichele

I am the buyer of the this bag.  I was so worried when I read in this columb that I had spent all that money on a fake so, once it arrived, I had it authenticated at Barneys NY (fortunately my daughter has a pal who works in the Goyard dept) and I am happy to report that it is indeed the real deal.  Whew!!!!    

Thank all of you for all the help you give --- it is much appreciated.


----------



## l7dude

*Item: *St. Louis GM, black w/tan trim
* Item Number: *280511434586
* Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511434586&fromMakeTrack=true
* Seller: **larry6306*
* Comments: *SEE PHOTOS
*Front 
Back 
Side 
Bottom
Zipper
Heatstamp 
Date Code *
* Zipper Pulls *n/a
* Snaps (front and back)
*Thank you in advance for the help! I just emailed the seller for more pictures (heat stamp, snaps, date code).


----------



## golconda

17dude  did you get more pictures?  Hard to tell much form the pictures shown.

A few red flags in the feedback.  The Birkin sold by seller in Dec was probably a fake, judging from price.


----------



## l7dude

golconda said:


> 17dude  did you get more pictures?  Hard to tell much form the pictures shown.
> 
> A few red flags in the feedback.  The Birkin sold by seller in Dec was probably a fake, judging from price.


*golconda*...still no pictures. Thank you for the 411. If the seller gets me more pictures, I'll post them. Thank you again for the assistance.


----------



## lepasion

BUMPING MY QUESTN ABOVE..... pls help, TIA


----------



## golconda

^ it looks good as best as I can see from the pictures.


----------



## lilgrain

Item:st louis
Item Number:
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130393893752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

is this one authentic? thanks


----------



## golconda

^ hard to say without close up photos


----------



## Addict_girl

Hi,
Please help me check if this one is authentic:
Item: Goyard St. Louis PM
Link: http://wifeymom.multiply.com/photos/album/94/FS_Goyard_St._Louis_pm_Green#photo=2
Seller: Ana

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bondat

hi guys... is this goyard authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-G...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23078f31f8

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## lulu3955

Item Name: Vintage Goyard Bag
Item Number: 190401368495
Seller ID: p20150 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190401368495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Also what would be the style name of this bag?


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

Can someone please help me with authenticating this vintage piece? Thanks!

Item: Vintage Goyard Bag
Item Number: 190401368495
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Goyard-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54ce51af
Seller: p20150
Comments: N/A


----------



## glamourous1098

Item: St. Louis PM Tote
Item Number: 170495001412
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b24b4344#ht_500wt_1154
Seller: dgesjc7


----------



## gie121

Item: Large Goyard Black Tote
Item Number: 130397967494
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Goyard-Bl...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5c531486
Seller: pahnnn


----------



## Anita88

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Goyard-Bl...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5c531486


----------



## Anita88

pls help me on this goyard tote bag!!!

ITEM:LARGE GOYARD BLACK TOTE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Goyard-Bl...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5c531486


----------



## bunnyslopes

Item: St Louis GM
Item Number: 130393893752
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130393893752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Seller: mollyurbane
Comments: I think this item was posted for authentication earlier in the thread, but the seller didn't provide enough pictures in the listing. I emailed her and got comfortable with the transaction, but want to verify here with the experts now that i have the bag in hand. I did some research and it looks good to me, but I am not that familiar with Goyard. It's my first!!

I loaded a bunch of pictures to photobucket. (I'm still new at this, so please let me know if the pictures are good enough for authentication):

http://s970.photobucket.com/albums/ae181/slopesbunny/Goyard/

THANKS A BUNCH!!!


----------



## golconda

^ I would like to see a close up of the strap the wallet is on and the attachment of the wallet.
BTW, I do not consider myself an expert, but have one fake I got stuck with to compare to my authentic St Louis.

I wish we did have an expert here as on some of the other designer brands.


----------



## bunnyslopes

golconda said:


> ^ I would like to see a close up of the strap the wallet is on and the attachment of the wallet.
> BTW, I do not consider myself an expert, but have one fake I got stuck with to compare to my authentic St Louis.
> 
> I wish we did have an expert here as on some of the other designer brands.


 
Thanks!! I've added the pictures you requested of the wallet straps. Here is the link again:

http://s970.photobucket.com/albums/ae181/slopesbunny/Goyard/


----------



## golconda

bunnyslopes, it looks right to me.....


----------



## DamierLover

Goyard is almost impossible to authenticate online...you need an expert and the only one I know of doesn't do it for free anymore.  However, paying a little for the knowledge your bag is authentic is a great investment in my book if your buying secondhand.  I wouldn't trust any of the "new" St Louis bags I've seen on ebay lately personally.


----------



## Anita88

what about mine can someone help me plss thank you


----------



## DamierLover

Anita88...if it's the last bag you just posted then I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.  The owner doesn't even know if it's authentic or not.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## bunnyslopes

golconda said:


> bunnyslopes, it looks right to me.....


 
golconda, thanks so much for your time!!


----------



## Anita88

DamierLover said:


> Anita88...if it's the last bag you just posted then I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole. The owner doesn't even know if it's authentic or not. Not worth the risk.


 
DamierLover thank you so much!!!


----------



## Addict_girl

Hi,
Can you please help me aunthenticate.

Item: GOYARD SAINTE JEANNE MM GREEN
Item number: 170490712856
Seller: girlspunk
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170490712856&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thanks.


----------



## la*style!

Hi Addict _girl,
This is a great bag... I'm not loving the sellers photos -- hard to see detail, but several factors lead me to believe it is real. YOu can email me if you want to discuss thru ebay!
Brooke

PS. The other bag the seller has listed, the Chanel, is definitely real!


----------



## Addict_girl

la*style! said:


> Hi Addict _girl,
> This is a great bag... I'm not loving the sellers photos -- hard to see detail, but several factors lead me to believe it is real. YOu can email me if you want to discuss thru ebay!
> Brooke
> 
> PS. The other bag the seller has listed, the Chanel, is definitely real!




Hi,
Thanks for advicing.
What do you mean by discuss thru ebay?
What photos do you need to identitfy and confirm if this Goyard bag is authentic?


----------



## DamierLover

la*style! said:


> Hi Addict _girl,
> This is a great bag... I'm not loving the sellers photos -- hard to see detail, but several factors lead me to believe it is real. YOu can email me if you want to discuss thru ebay!
> Brooke
> 
> PS. The other bag the seller has listed, the Chanel, is definitely real!


 

la style and Addict girl...

the seller has sold this bag and the chanel before.  I do believe the bags pictures  are authentic, but would NOT buy either of them.  EVER!!

By the way...the Goyard Jeanne MM in green is available in Barneys in Boston for 2k retail so the seller on Ebay has it overpriced.  I would buy the Jeanne through Goyard retailer only and not go for the Ebay auctions!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

Hi, can you please help me?

Item: Goyard Croisiere 35 Silver/ Argent Bag Brand New
Item number: 180518801180
Seller: designer9822
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-CROISIERE-35-SILVER-ARGENT-BAG-BRAND-NEW-/180518801180
Comments: Do you have any info about this limited edition color? Style of bag? Or what the original price might have been?

THANK YOUhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...em=170490712856&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## DamierLover

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> Hi, can you please help me?
> 
> Item: Goyard Croisiere 35 Silver/ Argent Bag Brand New
> Item number: 180518801180
> Seller: designer9822
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-CROISIERE-35-SILVER-ARGENT-BAG-BRAND-NEW-/180518801180
> Comments: Do you have any info about this limited edition color? Style of bag? Or what the original price might have been?
> 
> THANK YOU


 
*I'll go out on a limb on this bag...this seller is in NYC and you are in NYC...seller has a good rep on selling authentic bags, however...I just saw firsthand a seller of authentics (hundreds of them) get fooled with a Goyard fake Croisiere not too long ago.  I am always suspicious of bags that carry the plastic.  Never have I brought an authentic bag out of the store wearing it's plastic.  NEVER.  If I had an interest...I would ask to meet the sellers at Barneys to authenticate on the spot.  Then another warning, the SA's at Barneys don't always know all the bags.  Umm on the price...probably dead on...wasn't much more than what it's priced at now.  For that money...I'd go to the source.  Not the auction.*


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

Thank you so much for your feedback!  One question though... I have also read that Goyard bags are never ever sold with the plastic on the handles.  I just bought a PM tote in white directly from Barney's a few weeks ago.  Had the Barney's tags, etc, right from their Goyard boutique.  However, she got a new one from stock for me (not display model), and it had plastic over the handles.  Should I be worried?



DamierLover said:


> *I'll go out on a limb on this bag...this seller is in NYC and you are in NYC...seller has a good rep on selling authentic bags, however...I just saw firsthand a seller of authentics (hundreds of them) get fooled with a Goyard fake Croisiere not too long ago. I am always suspicious of bags that carry the plastic. Never have I brought an authentic bag out of the store wearing it's plastic. NEVER. If I had an interest...I would ask to meet the sellers at Barneys to authenticate on the spot. Then another warning, the SA's at Barneys don't always know all the bags. Umm on the price...probably dead on...wasn't much more than what it's priced at now. For that money...I'd go to the source. Not the auction.*


----------



## DamierLover

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback! One question though... I have also read that Goyard bags are never ever sold with the plastic on the handles. I just bought a PM tote in white directly from Barney's a few weeks ago. Had the Barney's tags, etc, right from their Goyard boutique. However, she got a new one from stock for me (not display model), and it had plastic over the handles. Should I be worried?


 

No, she should've removed the plastic from the handles before she packaged it up for you.  I hope she did that.  No worries though if you see it coming from the stockroom at Barneys...


----------



## ahertz

DamierLover said:


> *I'll go out on a limb on this bag...this seller is in NYC and you are in NYC...seller has a good rep on selling authentic bags, however...I just saw firsthand a seller of authentics (hundreds of them) get fooled with a Goyard fake Croisiere not too long ago.  I am always suspicious of bags that carry the plastic.  Never have I brought an authentic bag out of the store wearing it's plastic.  NEVER.  If I had an interest...I would ask to meet the sellers at Barneys to authenticate on the spot.  Then another warning, the SA's at Barneys don't always know all the bags.  Umm on the price...probably dead on...wasn't much more than what it's priced at now.  For that money...I'd go to the source.  Not the auction.*



I just want to say that both of the St. Louis bags that I purchased from Barney's in Beverly Hills in the past nine months have had plastic on the handles. I'm not saying this bag is authentic, I'm just saying the plastic does happen with this brand.


----------



## DamierLover

They are shipped with plastic on the handles...it should be removed by SA's.  Plastic does happen, but shouldn't.  I'm surprised that Goyard is so heavily faked...you really are taking a huge risk with an Ebay sale.


----------



## cathi

when i first purchased my st louis at the SF boutique and was trying on different colors/sizes.....there was plastic on the handles...however, it was removed by the SA once i purchased my bag..

with all the non authentic bags out there...i for one am glad i saved and saved...and saved!!! so that i was able to go into the boutique and purchase an authentic bag with no worries....pls be careful when purchasing from any other sources beside those that are authorized to carry goyard


----------



## ih8fakes

Hi! Please authenticate this for me. Thank you very much!
Item: White St Louis PM
Seller: gloria1119
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-White...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa23697d6

Comments: Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## golconda

^ Not enough pictures and close ups to tell.
When seller does not provide better pictures, I am always suspicious.
You have to see a few things close up to tell.
Many fakes on ebay lately.


----------



## ih8fakes

golconda said:


> ^ Not enough pictures and close ups to tell.
> When seller does not provide better pictures, I am always suspicious.
> You have to see a few things close up to tell.
> Many fakes on ebay lately.


 
Thanks!


----------



## DamierLover

golconda said:


> ^ Not enough pictures and close ups to tell.
> When seller does not provide better pictures, I am always suspicious.
> You have to see a few things close up to tell.
> Many fakes on ebay lately.


 

Ebay removed it...golconda is right...Ebay is full of fakes today...not worth the hassle!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Ebay did not remove it, someone BIN'ed it!!


----------



## DamierLover

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^Ebay did not remove it, someone BIN'ed it!!


 
*This listing (320549066710) has been removed, or this item is not available.*

*Sorry...no BIN...listing was removed.*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^It's the same seller, same bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320550009243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I was watching it prior to and saw the re-list...I only posted b/c I was curious about authenticity as I was considering purchasing it myself and I had checked this thread.


----------



## golconda

^ those pictures were much better, more detail,


----------



## the_ringbearer

Dear all:

I recently bought a black Goyard St. Louis GM with brown trim from a consignment store. Althought it was from 2nd hand, it looks pretty new (I would say it's still 95% new). The bag itself looks good, with the inside stitching of the handles aligned in the middle, and the material of the bag feels the same as my old St. Louis. (Some people say they can feel the bumps of the paint dots on their Goyard products but I've never really been able to do this).

Anyway, after I brought it home, I compared the inside wallet/pouch of my new bag with that of a St. Louis I had bought a few years ago from retail store and I noticed some differences.

The font of the stamp that reads: "GOYARD PARIS MADE IN FRANCE" on the inside of the pouch now looks different. Also, the inside snap of the silver button on my new pouch reads "GOYARD PARIS" instead of having 6 stars on it. 

Has anyone else also noticed this on their authentic St. Louis bags that was more recently purchased? Or did I just buy myself a fake one recently?

Any response is much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## prettymafia

Hello Goyard Experts, Could you please authenticate this? Thanks

*Item*:Goyard ST. Louis Burgundy
*Seller*:vmarx
*Link*:http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-BURGUNDY-1...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae29b7fc


----------



## the_ringbearer

Hi ladies, 
Could you please authenticate this? Thanks

Item:100% AUTH GOYARD SHOPPING TOTE ST LOUIS PM SKY BLUE NWT
Seller:cofeelover20 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-GOYARD...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308404094


----------



## afi4182

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUthentic-Goyar...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335eb78c12

Hello! Could anyone authenticate this Goyard? Thanks!


----------



## bagscraze

mine too plzzz... thanx!! )

Item: GOYARD WHITE POCHETTE CLUTCH POUCH
seller:kdfashion
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290449668948#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## gs0612

is it authentic? thanks

Item:  SAC A MAIN GOYARD CABAS TOILE ROUGE HANDBAG PURSE 590 &#8364;
Item Number:  200490378552
Seller: encherexpert_paris14
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-A-MAIN-GOYAR...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item2eae286538


----------



## think3rbelle

can anyone please authenticate this. my sister's friend is selling her used goyard.


----------



## marceylove

Hi Ringbearer,

I just got a White St.Louis PM today that has the same as what you described.  The silver button inside has the word "GOYARD PARIS" and the stamp "GOYARD PARIS MADE IN FRANCE" looks different which what I have seems sharper than those photos I saw in other thread in purse forum.

I've been trying to post my pictures but no luck ... the net at my place is coming and going at the moment.

Best,
marcey


----------



## marceylove

Hi all, please help authenticate this bag.  I got this bag today and now worried sick since I couldn't find the serial stamp anywhere.  Thank you.

Item:  Goyard St.Louis White PM
Seller:  private seller who brought the bag from Paris to resell
Link:  http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1131859&p=1064648489#post1064648489

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/28xatzno.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/q50v4h1f.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/4xatdnqs.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/iyua5gzc.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/xglq3ra0.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/0ikx3blx.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/lhr0fqnf.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/jqsh41is.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/gj71eyy1.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/tb2if3x9.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/uqw1mdrs.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/0emhqso5.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/y4kz7s14.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/vmpx675z.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/52mx0b8b.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/mfhscc3c.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/wupze4rh.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/68csthrt.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/mo2r8u3m.jpg 

upimg.net/upload/global/10-28/29datv7x.jpg


----------



## marceylove

Clearer silver button inside:


----------



## marceylove

Hi all, I found the answer somewhere in Goyard thread that newer version of St.Louis bags have some slight changes on them, ie. inner clasp has the word "GOYARD PARIS" on it instead of 6 stars, stamp on small pouch is different, serial number is on the string,etc.  I don't want to be more explicit as I believe our lovely ladies here try not to help those that are making fakes out there.

Thank you very much again for this forum 

I really love my white Goyard St.Louis now 



marceylove said:


> Clearer silver button inside:


----------



## lilgrain

anyone kindly authentic this goyard for me ^^

Item:  St Louis
Item Number: 150469236777
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150469236777&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:cofeelover20
Comments:

thanks so much


----------



## beth001

Wondering if this is indeed the real thing...
Item: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM Black Tote HandBag 
Item Number: 270610650259
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyard-Saint-Louis-PM-Black-Tote-HandBag-/270610650259?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f01a6d493
Sellerrincessoftheshoppers
Comments: I am very new to Goyard, so I don't know what to look for.  All of your kind help is much appreciated!


----------



## HOTMAIL

Item: GOYARD WHITE TOTE GM
Item Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Seller: SELLER IS IN FACEBOOK 
Comments: IS THIS REAL?


----------



## HOTMAIL

Additional pics


----------



## beth001

Another one I'm wondering about...
Item: Goyard GM Large Tote
Item Number: 280539298529
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-GM-Large...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415171fae1
Seller:  joi804
Comments: _I am very new to Goyard, so I don't know what to look for.  All of your kind help is much appreciated! 		_


----------



## anika122

item: goyard st louis gm
item no.: 220644274894
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-tote-GM-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f6c72ce
seller: sakiandmaui

can you please help me authenticate this goyard. thank you


----------



## gfas123

Item: Goyard St louis
Item Number:
Link:http://bagful.multiply.com/photos/album/9/Goyard_St_Louis_Tote_bag_in_White_SOLD
Seller:I bought this from a friend
Comments:would love to know your opinion

Please authenticate.  Thanks


----------



## loveeverything

Please authenticate this Goyard bag!*

Item:* Goyard Saint Martin bag
*Item number :* 320568200412
*Seller:* scotion2008
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320568200412&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

*Additional photo:* http://s620.photobucket.com/albums/tt290/love808love/goyard/

Thank you!!


----------



## simpleman

I got it today. I think that different from my old one.

Please Authenticate

Item: Goyard Wallet
Item number : 380257012390
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=380257012390


Thank


----------



## lvstratus

Ladies, please help with these two:



Item: Goyard Yellow Tote Bag - Medium/Large
Item number : 280549812229
Seller: meandmymamiya666 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Goyard-Yellow-Tote-Bag-Medium-Large-/280549812229?pt=Women_s_Bags


item: Genuine Goyard St. Louis Bag
nr: 250684349631
seller: 1998ripley
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Goyard-St-Louis-Bag-/250684349631?pt=Women_s_Bags


Thanks!


----------



## can

Item: Orange Goyard Tote
Item Number: 260653297857
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Orange-Goyard-Tote-/260653297857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
Seller:a-lineskirt 

Is this authentic?

Thank you!


----------



## onyxcatcher

please help,
thanks
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...3377&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
picture 2, pattern doesn't line up, it's an older bag, not sure if that maters. I'm assuming its a fake because of this.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Item: "GOYARD MESSENGER BAG IN BLACK FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN NYC"
Item Number: 330464736423
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-MESSENGER-BAG-BLACK-BERGDORF-GOODMAN-NYC-/330464736423?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4cf13bb4a7#ht_500wt_917
Seller: high_class_13 (208)
Comments: The stamp looks a little weird to me. "GOYARD" and "PARIS" are in capitals while "Made in France" is not. I've never seen that - I've seen older pieces that have "GOYARD" in capitals while "Paris" and "Made in France" aren't. I know that newer pieces have everything in capitals.


----------



## holabaglovers

hello fellow bag lovers! there's a goyard bag listed and the seller doesn't know either of its authenticity. if it's fake, it's a real grade A fake. please help! thank you in advance! http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-RED-FIDJ...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33605caade


----------



## holabaglovers

i saw this bag and wondered the exact same thing! because it's old, a lot of times, i assume the chances of being real are higher because it's harder to see clearly the signs of authenticity and i assume, who would carry a fake for such a period of time that it would get broken in?!


----------



## holabaglovers

oops, i'm new to this...! my prior message was to aluminum_siren.


----------



## Hermesss

The Urbain messenger is real.  The stamp on mine is the same way.


----------



## flyer

pls authenticate this for me. thanks
item: goyard st louis pm
item#270626756316
link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-GOYARD...-95-NEW-/270626756316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211
seller:buen2000


----------



## louien

Help!

St louis GM: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Brand-New-Authen...tDomain_211&hash=item2a09f2e8a0#ht_3195wt_952

Appreciate it!


----------



## Jale2286

Hi, is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!

Item: Saint Louis GM
Seller: irregularchoice2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=45055&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## lilgrain

please anyone could help me authenticare this st.louis pm?

Item: GOYARD St. Louis
Item Number: 150492237692
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-GOYARD...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230a094f7c
Seller: cofeelover20
Comments:


----------



## Colettee

pls authenticate this goyard:

Item: st.louis pm
Item number: BAL 020106 (in the strap of the small pouch)
the small pouch is half leather half canvas


----------



## tinapie_ko

Hi I'm a newbie here, could you please help me authenticate this pink Goyard Fidji bag.


http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GOYARD-Pin...281?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5889e3f211

Appreciate your help thanks.


----------



## gs0612

please help for this goyard, thanks.

Item: SAC GOYARD VINTAGE
Item Number: 110593981150
Link: biloubilou09  
Seller: http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GOYARD-VINTA...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19bfea3ade


----------



## maxter

gs0612 said:


> please help for this goyard, thanks.
> 
> Item: SAC GOYARD VINTAGE
> Item Number: 110593981150
> Link: biloubilou09
> Seller: http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GOYARD-VINTA...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19bfea3ade



I can't really say yes or no.  I wish the seller would take close-ups of the bag so we can see the detail.  Maybe somebody else can help?

The interior is pretty rough.


----------



## gs0612

gs0612 said:


> please help for this goyard, thanks.
> 
> Item: SAC GOYARD VINTAGE
> Item Number: 110593981150
> Link: biloubilou09
> Seller: http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GOYARD-VINTA...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19bfea3ade




+ 2 photos


----------



## gs0612

maxter said:


> I can't really say yes or no.  I wish the seller would take close-ups of the bag so we can see the detail.  Maybe somebody else can help?
> 
> The interior is pretty rough.




I added 2 photos. thanks.


----------



## appleringo

Can someone kindly authenticate this?

Item: Goyard Yellow Saint Louis PM Tote Purse
Item Number: 160491101508
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...101508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Seller:  kari891
Comments:  The seller has two bags listed, a yellow and black with two different starting prices (only a $6 difference though, not sure why...).

Thank you!


----------



## happypillpril

Ladies please help me authenticate.  TIA! 

Item: St. Louis PM

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11283.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11285.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11317.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11314.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11313.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11315.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11318.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11285.jpg


----------



## wgs999

The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## tinapie_ko

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Goyard green Fidji bag receipt included by the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Fibgi-ho...565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad0f925d

Thank you.


----------



## heiressalex

Hi I don't own a Goyard yet, please help me authenticate this.

Item Name: 
Item Number: 200530918704
Seller ID: *beachsand_blue*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-SHOPPERS-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2eb092fd30

Thanks much!


----------



## idiotic

*Could you help me to authenticate this one ??
What do you think about this. Please help. *
*Thank you so much *


----------



## fashionista101

Looks good to me=) the hand painted canvas, pouch, stitches. But ask her to post the heat stamp and serial number.





appleringo said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Goyard Yellow Saint Louis PM Tote Purse
> Item Number: 160491101508
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...101508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller:  kari891
> Comments:  The seller has two bags listed, a yellow and black with two different starting prices (only a $6 difference though, not sure why...).
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## fashionista101

Sorry to say but this bag is FAKE!





heiressalex said:


> Hi I don't own a Goyard yet, please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number: 200530918704
> Seller ID: *beachsand_blue*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-SHOPPERS-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2eb092fd30
> 
> Thanks much!


----------



## fashionista101

Sorry this bag is FAKE! From the handles (too wide for a st louis pm), size of the pouch, heat stamp, and the shade of yellow that has been used is really ODD. The inside canvas is too thick. The serial number of st. louis pm totes are located on the strap attached near the pouch wallet, and not to be found on the pouch wallet itself.





happypillpril said:


> Ladies please help me authenticate.  TIA!
> 
> Item: St. Louis PM
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11283.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11285.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11317.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11314.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11313.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11315.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11318.jpg
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/potchisiops/bags/SDC11285.jpg


----------



## fashionista101

AUTHENTIC





flyer said:


> pls authenticate this for me. thanks
> item: goyard st louis pm
> item#270626756316
> link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-GOYARD...-95-NEW-/270626756316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211
> seller:buen2000


----------



## fashionista101

THIS IS FAKE. It is even written on the listing, "Best Quality" and also the unbelievably low price.  Serial number shouldn't be there, it is stamped on the strap connecting the pouch wallet.




Jale2286 said:


> Hi, is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Saint Louis GM
> Seller: irregularchoice2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=45055&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## heiressalex

fashionista101 said:


> Sorry to say but this bag is FAKE!


 
Yay! love this forum! 

thanks much fashionista101


----------



## simonhomme

item: st. louis gm 
seller: onlineconsign4you  
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370432012971

hi i already bought this bag because the seller has 5598 feedback and a 99.2 positivity but just double checking!


----------



## qaz393

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:1123#ht_4232wt_916

goyard card holder


----------



## Amy Moko

Hi there, I'm very new here .. few hrs ago I've posted the pictures by this link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...ticate-this-goyard-saint-louis-pm-639095.html

Please someone help me to authenticate >.<.. Many thanks in advance


----------



## cathybscloset

Item: Goyard Paris white St Louis PM tote handbag
Item Number: 300493949011
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Paris-wh...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6d5c853
Seller: dearmrbilly (257) 
Comments: Please authenticate this! I have been burned before and some of these photos seem off!! Thank you so much!


----------



## neha81

Hi, can you tell me if this Goyard bag on eBay is real? Thank you!!!

Item: Goyard St. Louis PM Tote Black with Tan

Item Number: 250727227232

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Goyard...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6081df60

Seller:classicisme


----------



## gameover

Can anyone authenticate this?

Item: Goyard Wallet in Orange
Seller: shopsliketiger
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...bL0o7J4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Kindly click full description as the item has already ended. No box or dust bag included.


----------



## foxymom

hi ladies! im helping a friend who wants to purchase this. please help us authenticate 

Item: Black Goyard Handbag
Item Number: 230553680760
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Paris-wh...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6d5c853http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230553680760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: bhposh 
Comments: attached are the additional pics she got


----------



## faith23

please please help me authenticate this bag. tnx

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1954006&l=348ca3cc63&id=1218208691

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1953999&l=df8eb4489a&id=1218208691

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1954000&l=3ed80d4e08&id=1218208691

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1954002&l=42144c9b23&id=1218208691

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1954003&l=77051d0a26&id=1218208691

facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1954004&l=489961ac18&id=1218208691

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs992.snc4/76532_1743176298723_1218208691_1954005_4181769_n.jpg


----------



## faith23

here's another link to my pictures
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC06997.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07062.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07062.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07061.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07060.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07058.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/iamfaith23/DSC07055.jpg

i hope you could help me authenticate this. tnx so much


----------



## Juanitakend

Item number: 320624362521 
Seller:styleingredients 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Pre-o...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6b38419

Comments: Thank you in advance


----------



## nammx

Hi guys, would you please help me out in authenticating this goyard bag? TIA

Item Name: Goyard Ambassade
Seller ID: yhwh2lynn
Item Number: 330502484285
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330502484285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## flarosa

*inappropriate request and off topic*


----------



## marni_mm

Pl help me to authenticate this st.Louis gm red color no dust bag
TIA

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1317578


----------



## Longchamp

flarosa said:


> x


 
This is your second and only posts..asking someone to copy their goyard invoice for you.   Have you tried to contact your seller in US for a copy?


----------



## Juanitakend

Can some please help me with this bag. Second post. Thanks

Item number: 320624362521 
Seller:styleingredients 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Pre-ow...item4aa6b38419

Comments: Thank you in advance


----------



## couturegirl

Juanitakend:

The link in your second request seems to be broken. The first request link goes to the active item, but the second one says the item was removed.  Weird eBay quirk.

Just an FYI.


----------



## couturegirl

Juanitakend said:


> Can some please help me with this bag. Second post. Thanks
> 
> Item number: 320624362521
> Seller:styleingredients
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Pre-ow...item4aa6b38419
> 
> Comments: Thank you in advance


Juanitakend:

The link in your second request seems to be broken. The first request link goes to the active item, but the second one says the item was removed.  Weird eBay quirk.

Just an FYI.


----------



## faith23

Hi. I hope you could help me authenticate my bag. The link of my st louise pm i posted few days ago.  I bought this from a friend of my friend. I was just wondering the new ones that are coming out right now are kind of glossy unlike the one that i bought. Is this fake or the old goyard st louis are just matte? Please enlighten me. Thanks so much


----------



## cathybscloset

Please authenticate! Thank you!
Item number: 250738704797
Seller: 1998ripley
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...R3G%2FA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## chuleemas

Item:NA
Item Number:NA
Link:NA
Seller:NA
Comments:
I got this as a gift  few years ago and would like to know what it's worth and if it's even real! I did not see any date code inside, but it's very nice quality! Thank you!


----------



## chuleemas

Some more pictures of the bag I need help authenticating! Thank you!


----------



## stephy_d

hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this st louis pm. thanks!

Item: Goyard St Louis Pm White
Item Number: 220707896499
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Brand-New-Goyard...aultDomain_211&hash=item3363373cb3#ht_1730wt_
Seller: 1870clothingco
Comments: it is priced way too low, seller claims she bought it in california. i thought it's only being sold in barney's new york.


----------



## PPPrada

Can anybody authenticate this bag? What style is that??? Is it real??? Great price for a bag that was $3000 at BG according to the seller...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230c826d0e


----------



## monterguil

i want to purchase this tote for my niece please authenticate

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=GOYARD Saint St. Louis Jounior Green

thank you!


----------



## Lipgloss

Does anyone happen to know where the serial number is located on the continental wallet? TIA!


----------



## Purselover1014

Hi all,
Do Authentic St. Louis Goyard GM's have a solid color or a silver snap on the inside purse?
I bought a GM on ebay from shopsliketiger (a member on this site) and the snap on the inside purse is silver.
I bought another Goyard, a PM, and it has a solid colored snap on the inside purse.

Please help determine the authenticity of this bag.
If you need pictures, I can upload them

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## mverolini

hi all, could someone by chance help me out by authenticating this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-G...ps=63&clkid=5775759796287159320#ht_2709wt_978

many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## ariehs

Item: GOYARD black St. Louis PM tote handbag
Item Number: 190480783037
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-black-St-Louis-PM-tote-handbag-/190480783037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2c598a16bd#ht_3601wt_1139
Seller: hobis409
Comments: is this authentic?


----------



## r.b_boi

chuleemas said:


> Item:NA
> Item Number:NA
> Link:NA
> Seller:NA
> Comments:
> I got this as a gift  few years ago and would like to know what it's worth and if it's even real! I did not see any date code inside, but it's very nice quality! Thank you!



are you still waiting for someone to authenticate this bag?


----------



## Panofino

Item:Goyard Saint Louis 
Item Number:167201364
Link:http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-167201364-bolsa-goyard-saint-louis-original-usada-_JM
Seller:SOMENEN 
Comments:Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
Clear pics of the bag here http://s811.photobucket.com/albums/zz35/edila100/goyard/


----------



## cathybscloset

Panofino said:


> Item:Goyard Saint Louis
> Item Number:167201364
> Link:http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-167201364-bolsa-goyard-saint-louis-original-usada-_JM
> Seller:SOMENEN
> Comments:Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance
> Clear pics of the bag here http://s811.photobucket.com/albums/zz35/edila100/goyard/



Hi! This bag is FAKE!


----------



## Tre_101

Hi! Please help authenticate. Winning bidder didn't want to pay for insurance. This will be my first Goyard, if ever.... TIA!

Item name:Brand New Goyard St. Louis GM in YELLOW!!!
Item number:	220713776329
Seller: 1870clothingco
Link:http://http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220713776329&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123#ht_1897wt_922
Pic1: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.4&disp=attd&zw
Pic2: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.3&disp=attd&zw
Pic3: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.2&disp=attd&zw
Pic4: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.1&disp=attd&zw


----------



## shopsliketiger

Dear Purse Forum.  I have been member of your for years and years.  This person tried to scam by out of money on Ebay, Stole my photos to sell fakes on other sites and has been harassing me via email.  and Ebay and Paypal kicked her off there sites. Please remove her posts from your site  I am seriously contemplating suing her for defamation of character.  Your help in this matter is much appreciated.


----------



## tifiebean

Can someone please help with authenticating this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Handbag-...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155a4fd22

Seller: espiess1 	
Item #: 280609750306
Description: Goyard Handbag - Green

Thank you so much!


----------



## cathybscloset

Tre_101 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate. Winning bidder didn't want to pay for insurance. This will be my first Goyard, if ever.... TIA!
> 
> Item name:Brand New Goyard St. Louis GM in YELLOW!!!
> Item number:    220713776329
> Seller: 1870clothingco
> Link:http://http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220713776329&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123#ht_1897wt_922
> Pic1: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.4&disp=attd&zw
> Pic2: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.3&disp=attd&zw
> Pic3: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.2&disp=attd&zw
> Pic4: https://mail.google.com/mail/s/?view=att&th=12d31bf39817160d&attid=0.1&disp=attd&zw



Hi! The other pictures will not load!


----------



## cathybscloset

tifiebean said:


> Can someone please help with authenticating this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Handbag-...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155a4fd22
> 
> Seller: espiess1
> Item #: 280609750306
> Description: Goyard Handbag - Green
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, there are not enough pictures to definitively state that it is not authentic, however, this bag troubles me. In my opinion, from the photos provided, it does not look authentic! BW!


----------



## Tre_101

cathybscloset said:


> Hi! The other pictures will not load!



Hi! Sorry, please try again.


----------



## cathybscloset

Tre_101 said:


> Hi! Sorry, please try again.



Hello! The photos will not load... they are routed to gmail. From the photos in the listing, the bag appears, in my opinion, genuine; especially looking at the snap closure and Goyard stamp on the pouchette. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## legaldiva

I'd love input as to authenticity ... I adore this color.

Item name: Paris Goyard Canvas Tote St. Louis MD PM
Item #: 	320637925122
Seller:        shoptrestippy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paris-Goyard-Ca...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa7827702


----------



## overload

Dear Authenticators, TIA 

1. Item name: GOYARD White Smaill TOTE BAG....GOYARD PARIS
Item #: 180610404870
Seller: rubykelsey
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-White-Sm...=300493949011&ps=63&clkid=6242438712747745809


2. Item name: BRAND NEW GOYARD ST LOUIS PM CANVAS TOTE IN BLUE
Item #: 130472705188
Seller: closetaffair
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130472705188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fashionista101

overload said:


> Dear Authenticators, TIA
> 
> 1. Item name: GOYARD White Smaill TOTE BAG....GOYARD PARIS
> Item #: 180610404870
> Seller: rubykelsey
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-White-Sm...=300493949011&ps=63&clkid=6242438712747745809
> 
> 
> 2. Item name: BRAND NEW GOYARD ST LOUIS PM CANVAS TOTE IN BLUE
> Item #: 130472705188
> Seller: closetaffair
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130472705188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Item 1 is already ended.

Item 2 looks good to me. Kindly ask the seller to post the Goyard stamp and serial number just to make sure.


----------



## fashionista101

stephy_d said:


> hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this st louis pm. thanks!
> 
> Item: Goyard St Louis Pm White
> Item Number: 220707896499
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Brand-New-Goyard...aultDomain_211&hash=item3363373cb3#ht_1730wt_
> Seller: 1870clothingco
> Comments: it is priced way too low, seller claims she bought it in california. i thought it's only being sold in barney's new york.




There is a Goyard boutique in San Francisco California but much more expensive than those that are bought in Paris. Remember, if it's too good to be true, it might be. The pictures looks authentic but please ask for more pictures like the stamp and serial, closeup picture of the stitches on the handles and request to put something together with the bag. Just to make sure that these aren't stolen pictures.


----------



## fashionista101

heiressalex said:


> hi i don't own a goyard yet, please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item name:
> Item number: 200530918704
> seller id: *beachsand_blue*
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/goyard-shoppers-...4?pt=lh_defaultdomain_211&hash=item2eb092fd30
> 
> thanks much!:d




fake.


----------



## internet

Uploading some digital microscope pictures.
Guess it is fake?


----------



## internet

internet said:


> Uploading some digital microscope pictures.
> Guess it is fake?



BUMP

Anyone?


----------



## overload

Thanks Fashionista 



fashionista101 said:


> Item 1 is already ended.
> 
> Item 2 looks good to me. Kindly ask the seller to post the Goyard stamp and serial number just to make sure.


----------



## internet

overload said:


> Thanks Fashionista



But do you have any opinion on the pics I posted?


----------



## chippyfish

Hello everyone!

This is the first time I'm on this blog.  But I need some expert advice from everyone.  I'm interested in purchasing or bidding on this goyard bag thru ebay but I want to ensure the authentic first even though the bidder claims its real.  

From what I know,  I know the bag comes in a light, brighter blue and a darker navy but the photo posted on ebay ..the colour seems to be neither but it might also be the lighting the photo was taken.  so please if anyone can advise. I will attached the link of the bag below. 
THanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GOYAR...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e60c77ca4


----------



## chippyfish

fashionista101 said:


> Item 1 is already ended.
> 
> Item 2 looks good to me. Kindly ask the seller to post the Goyard stamp and serial number just to make sure.




HellO! Could you tell me if this bag listed on ebay is the brighter light blue or the darker blue (close to navy)? I know Goyard only have these 2 shade of blue but I wasn't sure which color it is!
THanks!!!!


----------



## kareng

Can you tell me where the serial # is on a St. Louis tote and also are there only 3 sizes? Junior, Pm and Gm? Mine is 18x10. Is that the pm or is there an mm?
Thanks so much. I know I asked for alot.
Karen


----------



## Hautehippiemoon

Hello, I'm a newbie to Gpyard... I'm thinking to purchase this bag... Is it authentic or fake? Please help! Thanks so much 

Item name: GOYARD Saint St. Louis Jounior Jr Tote Bag Navy Blue
Item number: 170590536360
Link: <http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St-Louis-Jounior-Jr-Tote-Bag-Navy-Blue-/170590536360?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7fd02a8#ht_2617wt_1141>

Seller: fashionphile
Comments: Brand new with dust bag. Perfect Condition.


----------



## Hautehippiemoon

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St-Louis-Jounior-Jr-Tote-Bag-Navy-Blue-/170590536360?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7fd02a8#ht_2617wt_1141


----------



## julieruins

Can anyone please authenticate this for me gladly appreciate it ttp://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Goyard-St-Louis-Shopping-Tote-Handbag-Purse-/180612428414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d56f27e#ht_8641wt_1141


----------



## yoshimune8

Some assistance authenticating this please? 


seller: Luxury Exchange
item: Red Goyard Urbaine Messenger

https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...-urbain-messenger-shoulder-bag/prod_2916.html


----------



## vlore

item: St Louis GM
listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb4633fa7
number: 260724440999
seller: care143

TIA!!!


----------



## eslee

Hi Ladies,
Do all St. Louis totes come w/ a pouch? I recently purchased a st. louis pm from a designer consignment store and now i'm questioning if it's fake. It wasn't until recently that i noticed that the totes have a pouch hanging from the strap. (I haven't seen a brand new one in a store.) Its really bothering me that mine didn't come w/ it. What else can I look at to verify that the bag is real? It doesn't look like there's a serial number anywhere. Can u tell me what pictures you need in order to authenticate the bag? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## r0c3l

Hi,

I would like to ask some help in authenticating this one:

Item name: Goyard Tote Black St. Louis Saint Shopper Paris
Item number: 330525668361
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Tote-Bla...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf4dd7409
Seller: whileinlondon
Comments: New without tags, do not have proof that it is genuine /authentic


----------



## bagblebee

Hi,

Appreciate your feedback if this Goyard is authentic:

Item name: ggoyardgray bag
Item number: 270707256116
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/g-goyard-gray-ba...tDomain_211&hash=item3f0768eb34#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: inco14

Thanks


----------



## bagblebee

How about this?

Item name: GOYARD SHOPPERS BAG
Item number: 180627949760
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-SHOPPERS-...tDomain_211&hash=item2a0e43c8c0#ht_788wt_1282
Seller: prettygirl9398

Thanks


----------



## bagblebee

And this?

Item name: Goyard shopper's bag!!!
Item number: 150566232935
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Goyard-shoppers-...tDomain_211&hash=item230e726367#ht_754wt_1139
Seller: blossomfield

Thanks in advance


----------



## bonnie2010

Item:GOYARD TOTE BAG W/ PURSE
Item Number:220746109700
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOYARD-TOTE-BAG-W-PURSE-/220746109700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33657e5304#ht_500wt_1011
Seller:beezerdave
Comments:

thanks!!


----------



## flylady31

item: AUTHENTIC Goyard St. Louis GM Tote yellow with purse
listing:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190505633265&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
number: 190505633265
seller: prettyphile2006

Pls authenticate !!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## glamourous1098

Item: White St. Louis PM
Item Number: N/A 
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments: Purchased from a reputable consignment shop and just checking to be safe !


----------



## goyard0108

Hi, everyone! I just got my goyard st. louis. Are the handles really flimsy and don't stay up? i've seen fake ones the handles of which really stayed upright. hope to hear from you esp those who own or know goyards! thanks a lot!


----------



## lilgrain

hi everyone, plz help me w/ this ST. LOUIS GM
Item: GOYARD WHITE ST. LOUIS GM
Item #: 33053510514
Seller: kody_007
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330535105141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## gie121

Item: AUTHENTIC Marine Blue GOYARD Fidji AWESOME HANDBAG
Item Number: 250786293741
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250786293741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: your-personal-shopper
Comments: thanks


----------



## sugarpop

item: Pink St. Louis
Seller: Bags signatured
Link: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=384261&id=547328848&l=7be8642245


----------



## inesfernandes

Is this bag authentic?


http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-GOYAR...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6404341f


----------



## inesfernandes

&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;And this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-White...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5efcc04


----------



## minx1029

hi everyone..i really need your help on this item..i just recently bought this item and when i got it on hand, i noticed that the logo E GOYARD isn't painted with a colon ( unlike the usual ones i've got..E:GOYARD can you guys help me out on this..thanks..

http://portodimoda.multiply.com/photos/album/28/Goyard_Top_Handle_Large_Tote_Orange


----------



## minx1029

minx1029 said:


> hi everyone..i really need your help on this item..i just recently bought this item and when i got it on hand, i noticed that the logo E GOYARD isn't painted with a colon ( unlike the usual ones i've got..E:GOYARD can you guys help me out on this..thanks..
> 
> http://portodimoda.multiply.com/photos/album/28/Goyard_Top_Handle_Large_Tote_Orange



and by the way i got this from a powerseller in ebay..i'm just wondering if this really happens to some goyard bags since they are intricately hand painted..thanks


----------



## ericjav

Hello , please help authenticate this bag , TIA .

Item :NEW Genuine Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag (size GM)
Item #:180640311784
Seller: dean-7777
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180640311784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jemmas

please authenticate GOYARD SILVER ARGENT CROISIERE 35 BAG BRAND NEW



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1129


----------



## jemmas

DamierLover said:


> *I'll go out on a limb on this bag...this seller is in NYC and you are in NYC...seller has a good rep on selling authentic bags, however...I just saw firsthand a seller of authentics (hundreds of them) get fooled with a Goyard fake Croisiere not too long ago.  I am always suspicious of bags that carry the plastic.  Never have I brought an authentic bag out of the store wearing it's plastic.  NEVER.  If I had an interest...I would ask to meet the sellers at Barneys to authenticate on the spot.  Then another warning, the SA's at Barneys don't always know all the bags.  Umm on the price...probably dead on...wasn't much more than what it's priced at now.  For that money...I'd go to the source.  Not the auction.*


HI! this seller is selling this item SILVER ARGENT CROISIERE 35! Did you happen to find out if it is authentic?


----------



## jemmas

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> Hi, can you please help me?
> 
> Item: Goyard Croisiere 35 Silver/ Argent Bag Brand New
> Item number: 180518801180
> Seller: designer9822
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-CROISIERE-35-SILVER-ARGENT-BAG-BRAND-NEW-/180518801180
> Comments: Do you have any info about this limited edition color? Style of bag? Or what the original price might have been?
> 
> THANK YOUhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...em=170490712856&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


HI! this seller is selling this item SILVER ARGENT CROISIERE 35! Did you happen to find out if it is authentic?


----------



## jemmas

jemmas said:


> HI! this seller is selling this item SILVER ARGENT CROISIERE 35! Did you happen to find out if it is authentic?



Seller info
designer9822


----------



## DamierLover

Most likely authentic, but Goyard is hard to authenticate by just pictures.  Some picture spot on, but fail when you see them in person.


----------



## jemmas

DamierLover said:


> Most likely authentic, but Goyard is hard to authenticate by just pictures.  Some picture spot on, but fail when you see them in person.


do you think i should purchase the item and take photos to be authenticated or just NOt buy it?


----------



## DamierLover

jemmas said:


> do you think i should purchase the item and take photos to be authenticated or just NOt buy it?


 
For Goyard...if you are unsure, I would not take the chance.  Spend a little more and buy from Goyard! 
There used to be somebody who offered a service to authenticate Goyard and I have used them in the past, but I cannot for the life of me locate their website now.  Maybe another member can help with that information.Good luck.


----------



## jemmas

DamierLover said:


> For Goyard...if you are unsure, I would not take the chance.  Spend a little more and buy from Goyard!
> There used to be somebody who offered a service to authenticate Goyard and I have used them in the past, but I cannot for the life of me locate their website now.  Maybe another member can help with that information.Good luck.



ok thank you! as much as Id loved to go to the store i am in Sydney


----------



## DamierLover

jemmas said:


> ok thank you! as much as Id loved to go to the store i am in Sydney


 

Oh no, I feel your pain, I had to wait for a long time before my first trip to the "store" in San Francisco last year.  I live about 3,000 miles away myself!  I do believe they do phone orders though. You can try that if you like!


----------



## beemekawaii

Please authenticate this Goyard purse:

Item name: Brown Handpainted Goyard St. Louis Large GM Tote Bag
Item number: 250788636704
Seller: solditnorwalk
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Handpainted-Goyard-St-Louis-Large-GM-Tote-Bag-/250788636704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a642ae820#ht_3585wt_1141


Thank you~~


----------



## colk

Item:authentic GOYARD Red St. SAINT LOUIS GM tote BAG purse 
Item Number:250786100255
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/authentic-GOYARD...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6404341f
Seller:vintage.lu
TIA


----------



## yoshimax

Hello,
Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks so much.

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Dark Blue Shopper TOte 100% Authentic NWT
Seller ID: cofeelover20
Item Number: 150577148346

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...148346&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078

Really appreciate your time and help on this.


----------



## discomom

I'm wondering if there is still someone authenticating in this thread?  i notice a lot of people are asking to authenticate but very few answers.. just curious.


----------



## colk

Item:GOYARD Marine Blue Saint Louis Medium Tote
Item Number:270721646834
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270721646834&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:kay1126 
More Pics from seller









TIA!!


----------



## jemmas

DamierLover said:


> Oh no, I feel your pain, I had to wait for a long time before my first trip to the "store" in San Francisco last year.  I live about 3,000 miles away myself!  I do believe they do phone orders though. You can try that if you like!



thank you for all the help! I was able to order a goyard from NY and hopefully receive that soon!!


----------



## lulu3955

I was reading about a goyard iphone 4 case in a blog post. I was wondering if they are authentic. I read somewhere that they weren't doing an iphone or ipad case. 

Blog Post:http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/2011/03/21/goyard-iphone-4-case/
Store Front: http://www.thecontemporaryfix-store.com/goods_ja_jpy_1816.html?htpl_id=9


----------



## My Lisette

Item:Authentic Goyard Sac Hardy Tote Bag
Item Number:300541501038
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ab5e6e
Comments: Thoughts on authenticity would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BabyK

Item name: Brand New Goyard Red Tote Bag (Saint-Louis model)
Item number: 	230604540126
Seller: laura_garde 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Goyar...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b11a08de

Please authenticate , TIA!!!


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:beautiful black handbag
item number:150588618545
seller:eriteronline
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Beautifu...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230fc7f731
please authenticate this bag, TIA!


----------



## Happythought

bagblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate your feedback if this Goyard is authentic:
> 
> Item name: ggoyardgray bag
> Item number: 270707256116
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/g-goyard-gray-ba...tDomain_211&hash=item3f0768eb34#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller: inco14
> 
> Thanks



Oh this doesn't look too good. I think (and am quite sure) it's a fake. Sorry


----------



## Happythought

bagblebee said:


> How about this?
> 
> Item name: GOYARD SHOPPERS BAG
> Item number: 180627949760
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-SHOPPERS-...tDomain_211&hash=item2a0e43c8c0#ht_788wt_1282
> Seller: prettygirl9398
> 
> Thanks



Fake


----------



## monogram_boy

another fake on eBay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Goyard-St...ultDomain_2&hash=item20b8882093#ht_499wt_1159


notice how the chevron repeats over and over.


----------



## lilcram

Item:AUTH- USED- *GOYARD-PARIS* credit card holder
Item Number: 300545892429
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: hrmbll1 
Comments: I ended up winning this. The paint looks a little smudged (not sure if this is common/how it should be) but the seller seems legit.  

TIA


----------



## alairasyz

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS GOYARD BAG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2FIdz80%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## discomom

My Lisette said:


> Item:Authentic Goyard Sac Hardy Tote Bag
> Item Number:300541501038
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Goyar...038?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ab5e6e
> Comments: Thoughts on authenticity would be greatly appreciated




looks authentic to me!


----------



## baglover529

monogram_boy said:


> another fake on eBay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Goyard-St...ultDomain_2&hash=item20b8882093#ht_499wt_1159
> 
> 
> notice how the chevron repeats over and over.



Sorry to bother, but what do you mean the chevron repeats over and over? Isn't it supposed to be a pattern? Goyard noob here.


----------



## glamourous1098

glamourous1098 said:


> Item: White St. Louis PM
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Comments: Purchased from a reputable consignment shop and just checking to be safe !



Bumping!


----------



## Luxuryforless

Hello Pls Authenticate
title: Goyard black beige
seller lindastuff
item no.200597775687
http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Black-Be...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb48f2547
thank you for your time and assistance


----------



## lilcram

lilcram said:


> item:auth- used- *goyard-paris* credit card holder
> item number: 300545892429
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dl...witem=&sspagename=strk:mewax:it#ht_500wt_1156
> seller: Hrmbll1
> comments: I ended up winning this. The paint looks a little smudged (not sure if this is common/how it should be) but the seller seems legit.
> 
> Tia



bump


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate this Goyard tote for me:
item name:100% Authentic Goyard Handbag Tote ~ Black NEW!
item number:280663648997
seller:kristeng0181wbc
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280663648997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## monogram_boy

baglover529 said:


> Sorry to bother, but what do you mean the chevron repeats over and over? Isn't it supposed to be a pattern? Goyard noob here.



look carefully at each of the white chevrons.  They should be slightly different, since each one is hand stenciled.  On the fakes, every chevron is identical since its all just a sheet of plastic that is ran thru a printing machine.


----------



## skippydoo2010

monogram_boy said:


> look carefully at each of the white chevrons.  They should be slightly different, since each one is hand stenciled.  On the fakes, every chevron is identical since its all just a sheet of plastic that is ran thru a printing machine.


 
could you help me please? is this authentic?
please authenticate this Goyard tote for me:
item name:100% Authentic Goyard Handbag Tote ~ Black NEW!
item number:280663648997
seller:kristeng0181wbc
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## monogram_boy

skippydoo2010 said:


> could you help me please? is this authentic?
> please authenticate this Goyard tote for me:
> item name:100% Authentic Goyard Handbag Tote ~ Black NEW!
> item number:280663648997
> seller:kristeng0181wbc
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT





yep, that one is the real deal.  I'd be all over that one is my initials were KG!  

Just be warned, you cannot remove the custom paint job.  So unless you don't mind going around with a bag with someone's else's initials...


----------



## skippydoo2010

monogram_boy said:


> yep, that one is the real deal.  I'd be all over that one is my initials were KG!
> 
> Just be warned, you cannot remove the custom paint job.  So unless you don't mind going around with a bag with someone's else's initials...


 
just a piece of advice, are the goyard painted bags sturdy enought coz i live in seattle and it rains all the time, would this be a good investment? 

Thanks a bunchie!


----------



## monogram_boy

skippydoo2010 said:


> just a piece of advice, are the goyard painted bags sturdy enought coz i live in seattle and it rains all the time, would this be a good investment?
> 
> Thanks a bunchie!




I don't think any bag would be an "investment" but the Goyard coated hemp canvas is very sturdy and is very water resistant so it will give you years of enjoyment!  I would however still spray the bag (inside and out) with a leather protector like Shining Money to protect the leather handles/trim and the interior lining.   

I have both Vuitton and Goyard bags/wallets.  The Goyard pieces are much sturdier.


----------



## divine128

Hi Goyard lovers,  I need your help.  Can you help me authenticate this purse?  I bought it from a friend of a friend.  I'm hoping it's real because the price was good (in my opinion).  
Item: N/A
Item Number: N/A
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments: The pochette was not included in the sale.  I cannot find a heat stamp that says MADE IN FRANCE.  The piping on the bag is made of leather, the fabric is very thin, it weighs close to nothing.  The chevron is faded in a certain spot, is that normal for authentic Goyard?  Seller told me it was bought in SF store back in 2008.

I'm attaching a link to an album I made on photobucket.  Please view all 14 photos and help me.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE Goyard lovers!!!http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h477/divine128/


----------



## princesse

Hi Goyard experts! I would love your help!!

 Can you help me authenticate this purse - I really don't know anything about Goyards, but have recently become interetsed in purchasing a tote.Would love to know what you ladies think?

Item: Goyard Large Black St. Louis Tote Authentic Sac Bag 
Item Number: 130512769660
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130512769660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: *thanna69*
Comments: The listing is finished,but apparently the bag is still available from the seller.

Thankyou so much for your help!


----------



## jemmas

kindly authenticate this. thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8ddf676#ht_500wt_1090


----------



## monogram_boy

jemmas said:


> kindly authenticate this. thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8ddf676#ht_500wt_1090





FAKE.  SO FAKE.


----------



## monogram_boy

divine128 said:


> Hi Goyard lovers,  I need your help.  Can you help me authenticate this purse?  I bought it from a friend of a friend.  I'm hoping it's real because the price was good (in my opinion).
> Item: N/A
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Comments: The pochette was not included in the sale.  I cannot find a heat stamp that says MADE IN FRANCE.  The piping on the bag is made of leather, the fabric is very thin, it weighs close to nothing.  The chevron is faded in a certain spot, is that normal for authentic Goyard?  Seller told me it was bought in SF store back in 2008.
> 
> I'm attaching a link to an album I made on photobucket.  Please view all 14 photos and help me.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE Goyard lovers!!!http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h477/divine128/




Looks like the real deal.


----------



## monogram_boy

princesse said:


> Hi Goyard experts! I would love your help!!
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this purse - I really don't know anything about Goyards, but have recently become interetsed in purchasing a tote.Would love to know what you ladies think?
> 
> Item: Goyard Large Black St. Louis Tote Authentic Sac Bag
> Item Number: 130512769660
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130512769660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: *thanna69*
> Comments: The listing is finished,but apparently the bag is still available from the seller.
> 
> Thankyou so much for your help!





Cannot tell. I would ask for more pics.  Ask about the serial numbers.


----------



## qaz393

monogram_boy said:


> Looks like the real deal.



but it lacks symmetry and the threads on the back side of the handles are not straight.....


----------



## monogram_boy

qaz393 said:


> but it lacks symmetry and the threads on the back side of the handles are not straight.....




If you're referring to the symmetry of the pattern,  Goyards are not always symmetrical  (yeah, I don't like that either).  The bag's clearly used, so the handles are a bit stretched and worn.  Its an older bag, but IMO definitely authentic.


----------



## jemmas

monogram_boy said:


> FAKE.  SO FAKE.


thank you so much for the warning on the blue st luois. how about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-authenti...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a104c34fc#ht_500wt_1090

thank you again


----------



## gs0612

hi, please help me for this one, thanks.

Item: Authentique Sac Goyard Saint Louis noir
Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/198879784.htm?ca=16_s

I will + pics


----------



## gs0612

gs0612 said:


> hi, please help me for this one, thanks.
> 
> Item: Authentique Sac Goyard Saint Louis noir
> Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/198879784.htm?ca=16_s
> 
> I will + pics




please contact with me if you need to see other pics. thanks.


----------



## jemmas

HI everyone
kindly help me by authenticating this. thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GOYARD-BROW...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f099c47d2#ht_500wt_1090


----------



## laughingpot

Item: Black Goyard Saigon PM Handbag
Item Number: 220779008758
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOYARD-SAIGON...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33677452f6
Seller: Fairyletters
Comments: Hi there! I have very little knowledge on goyard so I hope anyone out there who is able to help? I hope this bag is genuine cos its a lovely bag (imo)! Thank you very much in advance (:


----------



## Erica_n

http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=12626

Item: GOYARD St. Louis Junior PM Jr Tote Orange

Can someone please help with this bag? Do all Goyard bags have the colon between E and Goyard and the swirl on the? I've seen several posted on the pics page that look authentic and they don't have either.

Thanks!


----------



## Scarf_Ace

Item: Tote von Goyard: St. Louis PM Tote
Item Number: 300554653098
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Tote-von-Goy...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa740daa
Seller:twinklestar_de 

What do you guys think? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cc1028

Hi experts, please authenticate. Thanks!

Item: Goyard St. Louis
Item number: 1127465911
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1127465911
Seller: bb_chu07
Comments: Not exactly sure about the size 56x18x31cm. Is it GM?


----------



## jjane16

Please authenticate this for me

Please use the following format (If this is not an auction please put "N/A" in unrelated fields)
Item:Handpainted Black Goyard St Louis PM Tote + wallet
Item Number: 320698062584
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1389wt_1370
Seller:urebuyurebuy
Comments:


----------



## PretZyL888

Pls help me authenticate this purse
Item: goyard st. Louis pm
Serial #: BAL 020106
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351540973/image.jpg 
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351445111/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351540973/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351549867/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351551655/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351552942/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351554736/image.jpg
a2.twimg.com/profile_images/1351555783/image.jpg


----------



## bagshopr

Item:GOYARD CROISIERE 35 HANDBAG W/ MONOGRAM
Item Number: 250817287300
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817287300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:luxelaur
Comments: Is this authentic? thank you


----------



## monogram_boy

bagshopr said:


> Item:GOYARD CROISIERE 35 HANDBAG W/ MONOGRAM
> Item Number: 250817287300
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817287300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller:luxelaur
> Comments: Is this authentic? thank you



yep. its the real thing.


----------



## gs0612

hi, please help me for this one, thanks very much.

item: Sac Goyard Saint Louis
link: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-Goyard-Saint-Louis/5031403432


+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


----------



## gs0612

and this one please, thanks again.

Item: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM TOTE BLACK WITH TAN
Item Number: 250823346923
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-ST-LOUIS...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a663c8aeb
Seller: luxelaur


----------



## syib

i bought this bag from a not close friend, and i don know whether it is really or not, please help me out

http://s496.photobucket.com/albums/rr322/k4ndle/goyard bAG/


----------



## bagmaster

syib said:


> i bought this bag from a not close friend, and i don know whether it is really or not, please help me out
> 
> http://s496.photobucket.com/albums/rr322/k4ndle/goyard bAG/


Hi, Legit. The chipping of the monogram is normal. especially if the bag was painted after being worn for sometime.


----------



## bagmaster

gs0612 said:


> and this one please, thanks again.
> 
> Item: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM TOTE BLACK WITH TAN
> Item Number: 250823346923
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-ST-LOUIS...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a663c8aeb
> Seller: luxelaur


It's legit. However, judging from the condition of the bag, I'd pass. The shelf life is short.


----------



## syib

bagmaster said:


> Hi, Legit. The chipping of the monogram is normal. especially if the bag was painted after being worn for sometime.


 
thank you, so much!!!!


----------



## gs0612

bagmaster said:


> It's legit. However, judging from the condition of the bag, I'd pass. The shelf life is short.




thanks for your reply.

could you help for this one, please?

item: Sac Goyard Saint Louis
link: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-G...uis/5031403432


+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/...gs0612/goyard/


----------



## bagmaster

gs0612 said:


> hi, please help me for this one, thanks very much.
> 
> item: Sac Goyard Saint Louis
> link: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-Goyard-Saint-Louis/5031403432
> 
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


Looks good. It came from the smaller factory that's why the print is bigger.


----------



## gs0612

bagmaster said:


> Looks good. It came from the smaller factory that's why the print is bigger.




thanks again   : )


----------



## baby6271

I have a goyard that needs to be authenticated


----------



## Miss KK

Hi, I'm brand new here! Could someone authenticate this Goyard PM for me? I emailed the girl for more pictures (she didn't send what I asked for), and the wallet shows no "Goyard" marking . I asked for more detailed pictures, and she has not responded to me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270753559897&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thanks!


----------



## monogram_boy

Miss KK said:


> Hi, I'm brand new here! Could someone authenticate this Goyard PM for me? I emailed the girl for more pictures (she didn't send what I asked for), and the wallet shows no "Goyard" marking . I asked for more detailed pictures, and she has not responded to me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270753559897&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thanks!





FAKE!  All the chevrons are identical.  Also the thick, unttractive heat stamping is a dead-givaway.  Goyard's heat-stamping, the font is thin and finely stamped, not chunky and ugly.  That bag looks like its made of plastic.


----------



## Miss KK

monogram_boy said:


> FAKE!  All the chevrons are identical.  Also the thick, unttractive heat stamping is a dead-givaway.  Goyard's heat-stamping, the font is thin and finely stamped, not chunky and ugly.  That bag looks like its made of plastic.



Thank! My gut was telling me that. Horrible someone's going to pay $400 for a FAKE!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Authentic? TIA!

Item: GOYARD Green Painted St. Louis Large GM Tote Bag $1095
Item Number: 370513589558
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Green-Painted-St-Louis-Large-GM-Tote-Bag-1095-/370513589558?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564454b536
Seller: themodo


----------



## monogram_boy

scoobiesmomma said:


> Authentic? TIA!
> 
> Item: GOYARD Green Painted St. Louis Large GM Tote Bag $1095
> Item Number: 370513589558
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Green-Painted-St-Louis-Large-GM-Tote-Bag-1095-/370513589558?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564454b536
> Seller: themodo



On the fence on this one.  The canvas looks right.  Leaning towards authentic, but that dustbag looks really jacked up and fake.  Also, its not a GM - its a PM.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

monogram_boy said:


> On the fence on this one.  The canvas looks right.  Leaning towards authentic, but that dustbag looks really jacked up and fake.  Also, its not a GM - its a PM.



Okay, thank you. I thought it looked small. I will hold off!


----------



## jemmas

please authenticate! thank you
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a665efec5#ht_500wt_1148


----------



## sydkul

Expert can you help me .. do you think this bag is authentic ?

Item number: 180672379119

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Goyar...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a10e9b8ef


----------



## monogram_boy

jemmas said:


> please authenticate! thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a665efec5#ht_500wt_1148



pretty beat-up.  but its real.


----------



## monogram_boy

sydkul said:


> Expert can you help me .. do you think this bag is authentic ?
> 
> Item number: 180672379119
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Goyar...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a10e9b8ef




REAL!   -  That orange isn't everyone's cup-of-tea, but if you can pull it off....


----------



## sydkul

monogram_boy said:


> REAL! - That orange isn't everyone's cup-of-tea, but if you can pull it off....


 
 so so much


----------



## pinkydoodle

Please help me authenticate this, attached pics:

imageurlhost.com/images/exr6sq6734q409gkeloa_gy_thumb.jpg
imageurlhost.com/images/m30q107zxm38shh9d47r_gy_thumb.jpg
imageurlhost.com/images/nmhg8sfq4jk4eu4ik8m_thumb.jpg
imageurlhost.com/images/l13123u6j05hlm0j08l_thumb.jpg
imageurlhost.com/images/63f0oqj7w9wt9u5gw82_thumb.jpg

Thank you


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Authentic? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-St-LOUIS-BLUE-TOTE-NWT-Authentic-/270754401577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0a384d29


----------



## qaz393

is this authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Cosmetic..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a665d7e3c#ht_500wt_933


----------



## monogram_boy

qaz393 said:


> is this authentic??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Cosmetic..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a665d7e3c#ht_500wt_933



yep, its authentic. But its pretty trashed. Looks like an ink pen exploded in that poor thing.


----------



## pinkydoodle

please help me authenticate ^^
item: Pink St. Louis Pm
its a private sale - ending soon 

thanks


----------



## monogram_boy

pinkydoodle said:


> please help me authenticate ^^
> item: Pink St. Louis Pm
> its a private sale - ending soon
> 
> thanks




pics are too small to anyalyze.  if they are hesitant about sending you additional picc, then they're probably selling a fake.


----------



## pinkydoodle

Thanks monogram_boy, I haven't seen the Pink IRL and she is selling this for quite a price so I need to be 101% sure. the seller send me additional pics,
Hope this helps,,,,


----------



## monogram_boy

pinkydoodle said:


> Thanks monogram_boy, I haven't seen the Pink IRL and she is selling this for quite a price so I need to be 101% sure. the seller send me additional pics,
> Hope this helps,,,,



looks real.  ask her for pics of the serial number/date code though.


----------



## Mamoomench

Hi,
Please can someone help me with their expertise if this Goyard St. Louis PM on Ebay.co.uk is authentic or not please?

Item number: 180672379119*
Seller ID: Dean-7777
*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Goyar...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a10e9b8ef

Appreciate a reply!!
Many many thanks!! xx


----------



## scoobiesmomma

scoobiesmomma said:


> Authentic? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-St-LOUIS...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0a384d29



Could you please authenticate this one? Thanks!


----------



## oouisteven

Hello,

Can anyone authenticate this bag?? Link to the photobucket gallery is below. 
Bought it a few years ago from a friend, the patch in the bottom was repaired by Goyard in SF due to a hole. 

www.photobucket.com/goyard22 

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i382/oouisteven/Goyard Bag/


----------



## staticsoliloquy

Can you please help me?

Item: GOYARD Green Painted St. Louis Large GM Tote Bag 
Item Number: 370513589558
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Green-Pa...WH_Handbags&hash=item564454b536#ht_4016wt_910
Seller: themodo (23005)
Comments: It doesn't come w/ the wallet, but I already have one in brown.

THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## gs0612

hi, please help me for this goyard, thanks a lot.

Item: Borsa shopping autentica Goyard Paris pari al nuovo bordeaux 
Link: http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/acce...autentica-goyard-paris-pari-al-nuovo/16134235

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard vin/



p.s   I think it's ok   : )


----------



## baby6271

http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03739.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03738.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03729.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03728.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03727.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03726.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03725.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03724.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03722.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03715.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03708.jpg


----------



## baby6271

http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03739.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03738.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03729.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03728.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03727.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03726.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03725.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03724.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03722.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03715.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03708.jpg


----------



## baby6271

http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03739.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03738.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03729.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03728.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03727.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03726.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03725.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03724.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03722.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03715.jpg
http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/a...s/DSC03708.jpg


----------



## staticsoliloquy

monogram_boy said:


> On the fence on this one.  The canvas looks right.  Leaning towards authentic, but that dustbag looks really jacked up and fake.  Also, its not a GM - its a PM.



Hi Monogram_boy, I bought this bag. Can you provide more reasons on why you think it may be a fake? The dusbag is just RLY RLY old.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## greenbean22

ITem:100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST LOUIS TOTE PM TOTE ORANGE BG
Seller:vmarx
#:190542944490
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d3e98ea#ht_500wt_1156

TIA


----------



## MyMyMy

greenbean22 said:


> ITem:100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST LOUIS TOTE PM TOTE ORANGE BG
> Seller:vmarx
> #:190542944490
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d3e98ea#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> TIA



honeslty i think it is real....just need better pictures..Duster? read feeback as well.


----------



## jjane16

can someone please authenticate? thanks


Item:GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE IN ORANGE! STUNNING!
Item Number:290575398208
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290575398208#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: girliestuff11
Comments:


----------



## baby6271




----------



## baby6271




----------



## lv_lover10

kindly authenticate this bag for me please and what other pics should i ask to get from the seller? TIA!!! 

Item:
GOYARD TOTE>>YELLOW st. louis bag. NWT AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 270762431752
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270762431752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller: recn007


----------



## r15324

lv_lover10 said:


> kindly authenticate this bag for me please and what other pics should i ask to get from the seller? TIA!!!
> 
> Item:
> GOYARD TOTE>>YELLOW st. louis bag. NWT AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 270762431752
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270762431752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller: recn007



Need close-ups of both sides of pouch snap, interior, made-in stamp and serial number. Never seen Goyards packaged like that though... :/


----------



## r15324

baby6271 said:


>



This appears to be fake.


----------



## r15324

jjane16 said:


> can someone please authenticate? thanks
> 
> 
> Item:GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE IN ORANGE! STUNNING!
> Item Number:290575398208
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290575398208#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller: girliestuff11
> Comments:



This does not appear to be genuine.


----------



## r15324

staticsoliloquy said:


> Can you please help me?
> 
> Item: GOYARD Green Painted St. Louis Large GM Tote Bag
> Item Number: 370513589558
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Green-Pa...WH_Handbags&hash=item564454b536#ht_4016wt_910
> Seller: themodo (23005)
> Comments: It doesn't come w/ the wallet, but I already have one in brown.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH.



This appears to be fake.


----------



## r15324

jemmas said:


> please authenticate! thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a665efec5#ht_500wt_1148





monogram_boy said:


> pretty beat-up.  but its real.



Sorry, this is fake. Did you win?


----------



## shoefetish1978

Can you please help me
Authenticate 

Item goyard orange crosiere35
Item number 160601295116
Link http://cgi.ebay.com/160601295116?ru...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1802wt_129
Seller bottochea
Comments no dust bag and missing a soled link at side could I get this fixed


----------



## kathyeguia

Help please?

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM _ RED


----------



## kathyeguia

some more photos:

thanks!

kathy


----------



## r15324

kathyeguia said:


> Help please?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM _ RED





kathyeguia said:


> some more photos:
> 
> thanks!
> 
> kathy



Why are all the photos inconsistent? Without commenting on the authenticity of the bag in any of the photos, if a seller has provided you these photos, I would stay away.


----------



## kathyeguia

Hi again! I was actually the one who took the photos. I can't find the best lighting so i tried taking photos around the house and chose the best ones. So sorry for that. 

and as for the heat stamp, i asked our helper to hold the bag for me.  Can't do it myself.


----------



## r15324

shoefetish1978 said:


> Can you please help me
> Authenticate
> 
> Item goyard orange crosiere35
> Item number 160601295116
> Link http://cgi.ebay.com/160601295116?ru...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1802wt_129
> Seller bottochea
> Comments no dust bag and missing a soled link at side could I get this fixed



Going to need close-ups of the zipper-pulls, the serial number, 'made-in' stamp, yellow lining and the macros of the chevron canvas all with clear photos and in natural sunlight.


----------



## r15324

*Please follow the correct posting format for easier reference and cataloguing.*

---

Item Name:
Item/Auction Number:
Link:
Seller:
Comments:

---

Photos required:

St. Louis - Detailed photos needed:

Full-view shot of front and back of bag
Stitching on handles and base of handles
Side view of base of handle
Date stamp/serial number
Stitching on loop holding attached pochette
Front and back of pochette
Interior flap of pochette
Both sides of pochette button snap
'GOYARD Made in France' heat-stamp
General view of lining
Macro view of chevron canvas

Other GOYARD bags and accessories - Detailed photos needed:

Full-view shot of front and back of bag
Stitching on handles and base of handles
Side view of base of handle
Date stamp/serial number
'GOYARD Made in France' heat-stamp
Any zipper-pulls, and underneath the pull
Front and back of any locks and keys
Any 'G'-Logo heat-stamps
General view of lining
Any D-Rings
Macro view of chevron canvas
Both sides of any button snaps

*Please make sure that all photos are clear, taken with the macro function of your camera in natural sunlight. All pictures should be taken straight-on and not at an angle. Blurry, dark and obscure photos are not helpful.*


----------



## r15324

kathyeguia said:


> Hi again! I was actually the one who took the photos. I can't find the best lighting so i tried taking photos around the house and chose the best ones. So sorry for that.
> 
> and as for the heat stamp, i asked our helper to hold the bag for me.  Can't do it myself.



Okay, refer to this post and post again


----------



## shoefetish1978

r15324 said:


> Going to need close-ups of the zipper-pulls, the serial number, 'made-in' stamp, yellow lining and the macros of the chevron canvas all with clear photos and in natural sunlight.



Thank you !!!


----------



## gs0612

hi, please help me for this goyard, thanks a lot.

Item: Borsa shopping autentica Goyard Paris pari al nuovo bordeaux
Link:http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/acce...ari-al-nuovo/16134235?clk_rvr_id=239862375568

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard vin/



p.s I think it's ok : )


----------



## r15324

gs0612 said:


> hi, please help me for this goyard, thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Borsa shopping autentica Goyard Paris pari al nuovo bordeaux
> Link:http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/acce...ari-al-nuovo/16134235?clk_rvr_id=239862375568
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard vin/
> 
> 
> 
> p.s I think it's ok : )



Looks okay so far, refer to this post for more necessary photos


----------



## shoefetish1978

hi there here are the pics:

http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/shoefetish1978/?start=all


----------



## r15324

shoefetish1978 said:


> hi there here are the pics:
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/shoefetish1978/?start=all



Bag pictured shows the markings of authentic Goyard, but the missing d-ring is perplexing.


----------



## shoefetish1978

r15324 said:


> Bag pictured shows the markings of authentic Goyard, but the missing d-ring is perplexing.



this is also what i am curios about....as you are an expert do you think this is worth it?  as i would like to get it fixed....woudl you know the charges or have an idea?

Thank you !!!


----------



## r15324

shoefetish1978 said:


> this is also what i am curios about....as you are an expert do you think this is worth it?  as i would like to get it fixed....woudl you know the charges or have an idea?
> 
> Thank you !!!



I would stay away. It looks pretty beat up and really used... but that's just me.


----------



## Erica_n

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Goyard Saint St. Louis Junior PM Orange Chevron Tote
Item#: 390319533256
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae0db6cc8
Seller: Fashionphile

Thank You!


----------



## sydkul

Dear goyard expert..

Do you think this green goyard is authentic ?
Thank you


----------



## shoefetish1978

r15324 said:


> I would stay away. It looks pretty beat up and really used... but that's just me.



thanks and you were so right.....it would have caused more to repair it and the total cost would have been the same if i bought the bag new


----------



## r15324

Erica_n said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Goyard Saint St. Louis Junior PM Orange Chevron Tote
> Item#: 390319533256
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Saint-St...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae0db6cc8
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Thank You!



Bag pictured shows the markings of authentic Goyard.


----------



## r15324

sydkul said:


> Dear goyard expert..
> 
> Do you think this green goyard is authentic ?
> Thank you



Bag pictured appears to be fake. More pictures will be needed however, refer here.


----------



## gs0612

please help me for these goyar. thanks so much.

Item Name: sac cabat GOYARD grand modèle NEUF
Item/Auction Number: 220803032336
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220803032336&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123
Seller: libbelule34


item name:  Sac GOYARD d'occasion Saint Louis PM
item number: 5034253011
link: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-GOYARD-doccasion-Saint-Louis-PM-/5034253011
seller: eleanora


I asked for more photos, please wait...


----------



## LovesYSL

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis
Item number: 200626301778
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Tote-Bag...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6426b52#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: ronofchicago

Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
Item number: In-person sale
Seller: My Sister's Closet
Notes: The seller informed me that this bag is in poor condition, and it does have aftermarket repairs, including a replaced snap on the pochette.


----------



## MrsSmiley

I'm hoping to get your thoughts on this. TIA!


Item Name: Goyard Zippy Long Wallet - Black - EUC 
Item/Auction Number: 270780079735
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Zippy-Lo...735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0bc01e77
Seller:  oogiewoogiepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif


----------



## gs0612

hi, please help me for this goyard, thanks so much.

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


----------



## gs0612

and this one please. thanks again.

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-GOYARD-doccasion-Saint-Louis-PM/5035436193

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard 2/


----------



## lesbellestresor

Did Goyards circa 2008 come in cowhide leather or was the tote always a cotton blend?


----------



## aileen_24

Hi everyone,

Please help me authenticate these Goyard Fidji bags.

Item: Goyard Fidji hobo (magenta/hot pink and purple)
Item Number: SUT020077

Here's the link: http://s915.photobucket.com/albums/ac356/lovebag_24/Goyard/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TTmarie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110717696387&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 Thoughts on this bag?


----------



## gs0612

item name: Grand sac cabas GOYARD - Modèle Saint Louis - Noir TBE
item number: 230649410409
seller id: froggyshop11
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230649410409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

+ pics: 
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard 3/


----------



## lesbellestresor

On another page I read from one user that Goyard does not use serial numbers.  Is this true?


----------



## jsg

someone is selling purple fidji... does purple have fidji?? i thought it was discontinued already. here's a pic


----------



## jsg

ooops, sorry forgot to attach the 
pic of fidji puple... can the experts here give inputs?


----------



## ayengel

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GOYARD-Boei...H_Handbags&hash=item27bcd95222#ht_6034wt_1185

Fake!


----------



## Damier Dork

gs0612 said:


> item name: Grand sac cabas goyard - modèle saint louis - noir tbe
> item number: 230649410409
> seller id: Froggyshop11
> link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=230649410409&sspagename=strk:mewax:it
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard 3/



fake.


----------



## Damier Dork

jsg said:


> ooops, sorry forgot to attach the
> pic of fidji puple... can the experts here give inputs?



Never seen this color before.


----------



## gs0612

Damier Dork said:


> fake.



thanks again  : )


----------



## Goyard Love

aileen_24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these Goyard Fidji bags.
> 
> Item: Goyard Fidji hobo (magenta/hot pink and purple)
> Item Number: SUT020077
> 
> Here's the link: http://s915.photobucket.com/albums/ac356/lovebag_24/Goyard/
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This bag is a fake.  This color does not exist in the collection.


----------



## Goyard Love

jsg said:


> ooops, sorry forgot to attach the
> pic of fidji puple... can the experts here give inputs?


Purple Goyard= bogus doesn't exist made in China


----------



## Goyard Love

LovesYSL said:


> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis
> Item number: 200626301778
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GOYARD-Tote-Bag...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6426b52#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller: ronofchicago
> 
> Thank you!


It looks ok to me from the pics.  Just have the seller send you close ups of the silver snaps and make sure they have the Goyard logo on them.


----------



## Goyard Love

Vintage Leather said:


> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
> Item number: In-person sale
> Seller: My Sister's Closet
> Notes: The seller informed me that this bag is in poor condition, and it does have aftermarket repairs, including a replaced snap on the pochette.


Goyard bags DO NOT have serial numbers.  This bag is a FAKE.


----------



## Goyard Love

MrsSmiley said:


> I'm hoping to get your thoughts on this. TIA!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Zippy Long Wallet - Black - EUC
> Item/Auction Number: 270780079735
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Zippy-Lo...735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0bc01e77
> Seller:  oogiewoogiepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif


I thought this wallet was real...until I saw the serial number.  Goyard does not do serial numbers on their merchandise.  This is a FAKE!!  A really good fake at that...they really nailed it on the Goyard style of stitching.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Goyard Love said:


> Goyard bags DO NOT have serial numbers.  This bag is a FAKE.



Thank you!


----------



## Goyard Love

TTmarie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110717696387&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 Thoughts on this bag?


Real!


----------



## Goyard Love

lesbellestresor said:


> Did Goyards circa 2008 come in cowhide leather or was the tote always a cotton blend?


Tote has been coated cotton canvas for MANY years- no leather St Louis totes in 2008


----------



## glam0rosa

hi! i would like to get your kind opinion on below goyard st. louis pm. this item is pre owned sold by one of my contacts on facebook. unfortunately her account is private so the pictures won't be viewed by her non-contacts. i copied the pictures from her account though, posted below. i hope these pictures will suffice. she said the item is with her so please let me know should you need more pictures, maybe i can ask her to provide more.































and when buying a brand new goyard from the store/boutique, do they have plastic on the handles like this shown below?






sorry for the ignorance. to be honest i've never even held one in actual so i don't have any idea about goyard at al; TIA!!! C=


----------



## c18027

Goyard Love said:


> Goyard bags DO NOT have serial numbers. This bag is a FAKE.


 
Just curious -- Are you an "official" Purse Forum Authenticator/Moderator or simply a member providing your opinion?

This is not my listing, but according to a Purse Forum moderator, when the St. Louis totes had pochettes lined fully in leather, they were embossed with a serial number.  The newer leather and canvas lined pochettes do not have a serial number.

Please see this post from June 3rd, 2011
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/st-louis-pm-accessory-pouch-686637.html


----------



## Miss KK

Goyard Love said:


> Goyard bags DO NOT have serial numbers.  This bag is a FAKE.





Incorrect, my Goyard PM is authentic and has a number, very well hidden.


----------



## Miss KK

Vintage Leather said:


> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
> Item number: In-person sale
> Seller: My Sister's Closet
> Notes: The seller informed me that this bag is in poor condition, and it does have aftermarket repairs, including a replaced snap on the pochette.



In re: to a serial number on a Goyard bag, I recently purchased a Goyard Black PM from Bergdorf Goodman, and was looking for the serial number, but didn't find it in the inside of the pouch flap. Someone on TPF informed me it is on the underside of the loop of the black strap that attaches to the pouch. Very obscure and thin, but it's there.


----------



## Miss KK

glam0rosa said:


> hi! i would like to get your kind opinion on below goyard st. louis pm. this item is pre owned sold by one of my contacts on facebook. unfortunately her account is private so the pictures won't be viewed by her non-contacts. i copied the pictures from her account though, posted below. i hope these pictures will suffice. she said the item is with her so please let me know should you need more pictures, maybe i can ask her to provide more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when buying a brand new goyard from the store/boutique, do they have plastic on the handles like this shown below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the ignorance. to be honest i've never even held one in actual so i don't have any idea about goyard at al; TIA!!! C=





I'm going to say fake. The GOYARD stamping inside the pouch is sloppy, incorrect font and letters set too far apart.


----------



## aileen_24

Goyard Love said:


> This bag is a fake.  This color does not exist in the collection.



I'm not sure about the purple one, but I read on this forum that Goyard did come out with the magenta/hot pink one, although its already been discontinued.


----------



## Damier Dork

Goyard Love said:


> I thought this wallet was real...until I saw the serial number.  Goyard does not do serial numbers on their merchandise.  This is a FAKE!!  A really good fake at that...they really nailed it on the Goyard style of stitching.



Hi Goyard Love

The Zippy GM that I purchased from BG has a alpha numerical code 3 letters and 5 numbers stamped in the same position as pictured in the photo. It's very faint but it's there so if I purchased a fake, which I doubt, I will be extremely upset because I've made many a purchase between Phyllis and Melanie.


----------



## glam0rosa

Miss KK said:


> I'm going to say fake. The GOYARD stamping inside the pouch is sloppy, incorrect font and letters set too far apart.




Thanks a lot! C=


----------



## Goyard Love

Damier Dork said:


> Hi Goyard Love
> 
> The Zippy GM that I purchased from BG has a alpha numerical code 3 letters and 5 numbers stamped in the same position as pictured in the photo. It's very faint but it's there so if I purchased a fake, which I doubt, I will be extremely upset because I've made many a purchase between Phyllis and Melanie.



I am wrong!  There are numeric codes!! I was told by my Goyard SA that there were no serial numbers on Goyard pieces- that this was a way for counterfeiters to make online buyers believe they are real, but in fact my SA was wrong!! After being directed to where I could find these numbers I check my merch and found YES there are numbers!


----------



## Goyard Love

Miss KK said:


> Incorrect, my Goyard PM is authentic and has a number, very well hidden.



Yes...I have been schooled on the right place to look for them.  I was given bad info from a handbag associate.  I was told there were no serial numbers.


----------



## LaGiaconda

Please help me with this one, thanks!

Item name: GOYARD ST. LOUIS MINI JUNIOR BLUE (SALE)
Item number: 150637706230
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/GOYARD-ST-LOUIS-...tDomain_211&hash=item23124a04b8#ht_593wt_1141
Seller: mjasuncion


----------



## Damier Dork

Goyard Love said:


> I am wrong!  There are numeric codes!! I was told by my Goyard SA that there were no serial numbers on Goyard pieces- that this was a way for counterfeiters to make online buyers believe they are real, but in fact my SA was wrong!! After being directed to where I could find these numbers I check my merch and found YES there are numbers!



Those darn SA's.....Goyard Love welcome to our small but mighty club!


----------



## smlen

I am curious about the authenticity of this bag.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270793196757&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123

Does goyard make yellow dust bags for the st. louis or just brown?


----------



## aluminum_siren

Item: Goyard Computer Sleeve
Item Number: 230654178789
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Computer-Sleeve-/230654178789
Seller: stevesp228 (36) 
Comments: Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## allywchu

Hi ladies,

Can you take a look at these few? Thank you!

Item name : White Goyard Bag With Change Purse
Item number : 110725178845
Seller id : yheelee
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Goyard-Ba...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c7bc25dd#ht_505wt_1141

Item name : $1065 NEW Auth Goyard Bag St. Louis White Large Tote
Item number : 280717956007
Seller id : laur936 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...56007&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1808wt_1164

Item name : Goyard St Louis Blue AUTHENTIC whith RECEIPT
Item number : 110724019067
Seller id :  angelicadias
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...019067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_819wt_1164


----------



## gs0612

please help me for this goyard, thanks so much.

Item: Sac cabas Goyard noir - Grand modèle Saint Louis
Item Number: 190563099024
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-cabas-Goyard...t=FR_YO_Vetements_Bagages&hash=item2c5e722190
Seller: a-c0eur-fendre


+ photos:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


----------



## Claud23

Hi,

I need help authenticating this goyard bag ASAP since I am seriously considering on buying it. I have no goyard yet so I don't have any idea as to how to spot a fake. I have 3 photos of the bag, auction is ending in less than 24 hours. Hope someone can help...


----------



## yingyingw

http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-St-Louis-Blue-GM-/190564778912?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e8bc3a0
item name:goyard st louis blue gm
item number:190564778912
seller info:worldbagsbargain


Need your help on this, thanks!


----------



## grinzy2

please please help.  a seller gave me these pictures and it is all i have.  what do you think?


----------



## christymarie340

Claud23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help authenticating this goyard bag ASAP since I am seriously considering on buying it. I have no goyard yet so I don't have any idea as to how to spot a fake. I have 3 photos of the bag, auction is ending in less than 24 hours. Hope someone can help...



Looks fake IMO


----------



## Claud23

christymarie340 said:


> Looks fake IMO


thanks christymarie340! =)


----------



## AestHetiC

Hi all! I'm in the process of getting this bag in a trade but i wanted to verify its authenticity first. I'd really appreciate your opinion! Thanks in advance!

































http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/3-2.jpg
http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/10.jpg
http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/8-1.jpg

Thanks!!!


----------



## r15324

AestHetiC said:


> Hi all! I'm in the process of getting this bag in a trade but i wanted to verify its authenticity first. I'd really appreciate your opinion! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/3-2.jpg
> http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/10.jpg
> http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/hannahko/8-1.jpg
> 
> Thanks!!!



Close-ups look good, but you will need to get general photos of the interior and exterior and the stitching of the pochette strap


----------



## kathyeguia

Help again please?


Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM _ GREEN

http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard13.jpg
http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard10.jpg
http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard9.jpg









































thanks!


----------



## Sabinalynn

this one is fake



kathyeguia said:


> Help again please?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM _ GREEN
> 
> http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard13.jpg
> http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard10.jpg
> http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo27/splashnpleasure/goyard9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


----------



## azulskies

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170677451630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

any help appreciated!


----------



## Claud23

christymarie340 said:


> Looks fake IMO


thanks! i didn't buy it.


----------



## brownsugarbaby

Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. This is my first time posting something so I apologize if I didn't do it correctly.

Item: Goyard White St. Louis Tote PM
Item Number: N/A
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Goyard-White-St-Louis-Tote-PM/39765561
Seller: hamtaro

Comments: Seller is asking for $600. The seller sent me 20+ photos so I have more if needed.
http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/BeautyBoardBlog/Goyard/


----------



## heiressalex

Hi please help me authenticate this, Thanks much! 

Item Name: Wallet
Item No: 
Seller ID:
Link: http://www.use.com/7d3cfef6411c8892bf4c?p=1#photo=1


----------



## im_urgoddess

hi. pls help can u authenticate this one for me. thanks much!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150270441618947.326871.687043946

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.228287240555791.64262.100001235516889&type=1


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

brownsugarbaby said:


> Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. This is my first time posting something so I apologize if I didn't do it correctly.
> 
> Item: Goyard White St. Louis Tote PM
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Goyard-White-St-Louis-Tote-PM/39765561
> Seller: hamtaro
> 
> Comments: Seller is asking for $600. The seller sent me 20+ photos so I have more if needed.
> http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/BeautyBoardBlog/Goyard/


 
Please wait for the experts but I don't like how the heat stamp and snap button looks.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

brownsugarbaby said:


> Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. This is my first time posting something so I apologize if I didn't do it correctly.
> 
> Item: Goyard White St. Louis Tote PM
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Goyard-White-St-Louis-Tote-PM/39765561
> Seller: hamtaro
> 
> Comments: Seller is asking for $600. The seller sent me 20+ photos so I have more if needed.
> http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/BeautyBoardBlog/Goyard/


 
Actually looking at older pieces, that stamp might be correct but I would still wait for someone who is an expert.


----------



## Sesameicecream

Can you please check if the following is authentic:

Item Name:  Goyard "Saint Louis" Red Coated Canvas Tote Bag Purse
Item/Auction Number:  380366709886
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/38036670988...09886&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Seller: tamparobin
Comments:  Thanks in advance for your expertise advice.


----------



## gs0612

please help me for this goyard, thanks so much.

New with Tags Large Black Brown GOYARD Tote Bag Purse
290606623191
nusimfamily
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290606623191


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hi Ladies! Please help me with this Fidji! TIA!

Item name: Authentic GOYARD Fidji Bag in Red - Discontinued Model
Item #: 300596615449
Seller: cmf1125
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item45fcf45919#ht_636wt_1398


----------



## mlacsamana

Hello ladies,

I am planning on buying my 1st Goyard. =)
But since I'm new to this brand, I'm not certain on how to tell authentic from fakes.
I've read tips online but it's hard to tell on pictures alone. So thought I should get help from all of you who already have Goyards.

Thanks!

Item: Goyard St Louis PM
Item Number:
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150270441618947.326871.687043946&type=1
Seller:Fshop
Comments:


----------



## ka3na20

Hi,

I am also planning on buying my 1st Goyard. I Hope you guys could help me authenticate this bag.

Thanks!

Item: Goyard St Louis PM
Photos:


----------



## ka3na20

Additional pics















Thanks in advance!


----------



## edeag3

mlacsamana said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on buying my 1st Goyard. =)
> But since I'm new to this brand, I'm not certain on how to tell authentic from fakes.
> I've read tips online but it's hard to tell on pictures alone. So thought I should get help from all of you who already have Goyards.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Goyard St Louis PM
> Item Number:
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150270441618947.326871.687043946&type=1
> Seller:Fshop
> Comments:



Can't view photos


----------



## debradoll

hi ladies! could anyone help me find out if this bag is real or fake? ive been obsessing over a goyard st. louis since forever and this one is on sale online! let me know, thank you in advance!


----------



## debradoll

here is one more photo!


----------



## cocoandjen

Item: Goyard St Louis PM
Item Number:270813357364
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0dbbe534#ht_500wt_1038
Seller:  princessoftheshoppers


Please authenticate.  TIA!!!!


----------



## BocaGurl

I think that I may have purchased at fake. The strap is starting to break on the part of the strap that sits on my shoulder. Like it is not leather .


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hi Ladies, can you help me authenticate this Goyard? TIA!

Item Name:Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM White Tote Handbag NWT
Seller: princessoftheshoppers
Number: 270815250519
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0dd8c857#ht_500wt_1375


----------



## ny_mom

Hi glendaPLEASE,

I'm not an expert myself as I don't own one.  So experts, please feel free to chime in as I'm still learning about Goyard.

I've been watching a lot of the ebay listings as I also wanted to get one myself.  Unfortunately I noticed a lot of these listings are fake.  1. A few listings said they have a Barney's receipt or tag, and say it retails for $1065 or $1045.  If they know any better, the bag is currently sold for $1145 for the small size and $1170 for the larger size.  I always go to the site attached below to check out used bags once in a while and their stuff are authentic.  Notice this goyard bag that they have, the snap has "Goyard Paris" on there, instead of 3 stars.  After month's of observing listings on ebay, I'm leaning towards getting a new one from the store if not getting a used one from one of the more trusted second hand online stores.

http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=14836


----------



## kalunchi

Looks fake.



brownsugarbaby said:


> Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. This is my first time posting something so I apologize if I didn't do it correctly.
> 
> Item: Goyard White St. Louis Tote PM
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Goyard-White-St-Louis-Tote-PM/39765561
> Seller: hamtaro
> 
> Comments: Seller is asking for $600. The seller sent me 20+ photos so I have more if needed.
> http://s1022.photobucket.com/albums/af346/BeautyBoardBlog/Goyard/


----------



## kalunchi

Real 



glendaPLEASE said:


> Hi Ladies, can you help me authenticate this Goyard? TIA!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM White Tote Handbag NWT
> Seller: princessoftheshoppers
> Number: 270815250519
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0dd8c857#ht_500wt_1375


----------



## gs0612

thanks so much.

GOYARD BLACK CHEVRON ST. LOUIS PM TOTE BAG MEDIUM SIZE NEW 
madaboutrhys
140610435361
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-BL...61?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20bd08f921


----------



## christymarie340

kalunchi said:


> Looks fake.


 


kalunchi said:


> Real


 
I'm not an expert, but I do have a white st louis and I feel you might be worng kalunchi, on both bags.


----------



## usctrojan99

Hello all - 
Do all GOYARD products have "GOYARD" hand painted on the outside? This card wallet didn't.  Was  hoping to get an authenticity check, thanks!


----------



## chloe_

This authentication is in reference to the thread i started "help i bought a fake Goyard on ebay" I bought this bag, please let me know that it's fake. The link to the thread is below.
I will post more pics tomorrow, cause as i was taking these i knew it was fake already, so the photos are not so detailed. Thank you for your help.

Regards,

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/help-bought-fake-goyard-on-ebay-708078.html






By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30





By rexproject at 2011-09-30


----------



## christymarie340

Chloe-I'm not an expert, but this doesn't have any red flags for me. Maybe try caroldiva...but if you've never had a goyard before, the handles dont feel like traditional leather. It seems like from your ebay thread, that this may be more of a SNAD case? 




chloe_ said:


> This authentication is in reference to the thread i started "help i bought a fake Goyard on ebay" I bought this bag, please let me know that it's fake. The link to the thread is below.
> I will post more pics tomorrow, cause as i was taking these i knew it was fake already, so the photos are not so detailed. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/help-bought-fake-goyard-on-ebay-708078.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rexproject at 2011-09-30


----------



## chloe_

christymarie340 said:


> Chloe-I'm not an expert, but this doesn't have any red flags for me. Maybe try caroldiva...but if you've never had a goyard before, the handles dont feel like traditional leather. It seems like from your ebay thread, that this may be more of a SNAD case?



But are they that shiny ? And the chevrons r not bumpy . Thank you


----------



## christymarie340

chloe_ said:


> But are they that shiny ? And the chevrons r not bumpy . Thank you



Chloe-I would suggest contacting carol diva.


----------



## chloe_

christymarie340 said:


> Chloe-I would suggest contacting carol diva.



Carol diva? Ok. I will have to do that. Does she have a website? Thank you!


----------



## christymarie340

gs0612 said:


> thanks so much.
> 
> GOYARD BLACK CHEVRON ST. LOUIS PM TOTE BAG MEDIUM SIZE NEW
> madaboutrhys
> 140610435361
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-BL...61?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20bd08f921



I know this is late, but this is fake


----------



## eileen1771

Can any experts help me to see if this is authentic goyard? 
thanks!!
Item:100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD WHITE ST.LOUIS TOTE MEDIUM
Item Number:170706957220
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item27beed73a4#ht_720wt_1185
Seller: vancleefcartier
Comments:thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Goyard Love

eileen1771 said:


> Can any experts help me to see if this is authentic goyard?
> thanks!!
> Item:100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD WHITE ST.LOUIS TOTE MEDIUM
> Item Number:170706957220
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item27beed73a4#ht_720wt_1185
> Seller: vancleefcartier
> Comments:thank you so much for your help!



This bag looks awfully gray to me.  This "darkening" they speak of- if the bag is authentic then what you're seeing is dirt!  I wouldn't go for it if I were you.  It's either a fake because it's so gray, or a really dirty authentic bag.


----------



## eileen1771

Goyard Love said:


> This bag looks awfully gray to me.  This "darkening" they speak of- if the bag is authentic then what you're seeing is dirt!  I wouldn't go for it if I were you.  It's either a fake because it's so gray, or a really dirty authentic bag.



I got you, thanks ! : )


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Can any experts help me to see if this is authentic goyard?
> thanks!!
> Item:100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD WHITE ST.LOUIS TOTE MEDIUM
> Item Number:170706957220
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item27beed73a4#ht_720wt_1185
> Seller: vancleefcartier
> Comments:thank you so much for your help!



Eileen-the pics can not determine authenticity at all. The bag does have gray in it, so I'm not sure why the previous poster would mention it to be fake because of that. If interested, I would ask the seller for the proper pics to authenticate and repost.


----------



## christymarie340

Goyard Love said:


> This bag looks awfully gray to me.  This "darkening" they speak of- if the bag is authentic then what you're seeing is dirt!  I wouldn't go for it if I were you.  It's either a fake because it's so gray, or a really dirty authentic bag.



FYI-white goyard bags have gray paint. Also, these pics cannot determine anything, fake or real.


----------



## Addy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST**
> *
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH * *and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches    can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add *   to  the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> * Format to use for an auction item:*
> *
> Item Name:*
> *Item      Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:* (please    make sure link works after you post)
> 
> *Format to use for non-auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):*(please    make sure link works after you post)
> *Photos: *(attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR=teal][SIZE=2][B]
> [COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR] [SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]3.[/COLOR] All requests must have clear photos [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][COLOR=Black](either    in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).    This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the    macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the    details yourself, neither can we.
> [COLOR=Red]
> [COLOR=Black][B]At minimum, pics MUST include:[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][FONT=Georgia][SIZE=3]
> [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Front
> Back
> Side
> Bottom
> Zipper
> Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> Date Code
> Zipper Pulls
> Snaps (front and back)[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][COLOR=teal][SIZE=2][COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=4][COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][B]If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. [/B]That    means if you have not received a response, please check your original    posting to ensure all information and pics are present.[SIZE=2][COLOR=black]
> 
> Authenticators are   not required       to answer every request, and it    is their right to ignore a   request   that is not in the proper   format.  [/COLOR]
> [/SIZE]  [COLOR=Black]
> 
> [/COLOR]  [SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][B][COLOR=Black]4.[/COLOR] [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][COLOR=Black][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][B]Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post[/B].[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> [COLOR=Red][B][SIZE=3][COLOR=Black]
> 5.[/COLOR] Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR] Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). [/COLOR]If    the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments.    Remember,  we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so    please be  patient.
> [COLOR=Black]
> 
> [SIZE=3][B][COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]6. [/COLOR]To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, [/COLOR][COLOR=Red]quote or provide a link to your original request and response.[/COLOR] [/B][/SIZE]Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. [/COLOR][COLOR=black]Please utilize the quote feature when responding      directly to another post.[/COLOR]
> [SIZE=2]
> [/SIZE] [SIZE=4][COLOR=black][SIZE=2][B]
> [SIZE=3]7. [COLOR=Red]Comments on price and/or condition are [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]NOT [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]permitted. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=2]So please do not ask us for an opinion.[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> [SIZE=3]
> [B]8. [/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=black][B][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]Do NOT PM [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]an authenticator or moderator to      request authentication.[/COLOR][/SIZE] [/B]Any and all such requests must be posted in this      thread. [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=3][B]9. [COLOR=Red]Should one of your items be    questioned in this        thread, you are welcome to provide additional    pictures or materials        supporting its authenticity. [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
> 
> [COLOR=black]
> [SIZE=3][B]10. [COLOR=Red]Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in        this thread.[/COLOR] [/B][SIZE=2]Take your differences to Private Message or just   use      the REPORT function[/SIZE][/SIZE] ([B] [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/images/v5/buttons/report.gif[/B]      button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from      there.   In    the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can        intervene.    Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be   respectful  when you post and treat others as you expect to be  treated.   This is an  open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide           assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and           authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's   members         are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as    shoppers    and     collectors. They are not legally binding or    professional      authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the      forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




Updated rules!


----------



## eileen1771

christymarie340 said:


> Eileen-the pics can not determine authenticity at all. The bag does have gray in it, so I'm not sure why the previous poster would mention it to be fake because of that. If interested, I would ask the seller for the proper pics to authenticate and repost.



Alright, I am trying to contact the seller. : ) thanks


----------



## eileen1771

I got one more bag wants to be authenticated, thanks!
Item:GOYARD St. Louis White Tote Bag
Item Number:110753624105
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075362410...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2662wt_1185
Seller: the_literate_owl
Comments:thank you so much for your help again


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Black
Item Number: None
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=16579
Seller: Fashionphile
Comments: I'm in the market for my first Goyard. Thanks for your help!


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> I got one more bag wants to be authenticated, thanks!
> Item:GOYARD St. Louis White Tote Bag
> Item Number:110753624105
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075362410...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2662wt_1185
> Seller: the_literate_owl
> Comments:thank you so much for your help again



Eileen-there are a couple of things that are off, IMO.


----------



## christymarie340

HermesNewbie said:


> Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Black
> Item Number: None
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=16579
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Comments: I'm in the market for my first Goyard. Thanks for your help!



Looks good IMO. You may want to ask if they would negotiate the price given the condition-I think it's worth asking


----------



## GirlieShoppe

christymarie340 said:


> Looks good IMO. You may want to ask if they would negotiate the price given the condition-I think it's worth asking



Thank you!!


----------



## eileen1771

christymarie340 said:


> Eileen-there are a couple of things that are off, IMO.



 thanks, u want to say more details?   xp


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> thanks, u want to say more details?   xp



No,  not needed. I would pass on this one if it were me, sorry.


----------



## lachick23

Does this look authentic? Please let me know. Thanks

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag Tote
Item Number: 160662193924
Seller ID: chloe_lover
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568368704#cvip_desc


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> Does this look authentic? Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag Tote
> Item Number: 160662193924
> Seller ID: chloe_lover
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568368704#cvip_desc


 
maybe its me, but ebay seems to have changed their format; I cannot view the pics on an ended item, sorry.


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> maybe its me, but ebay seems to have changed their format; I cannot view the pics on an ended item, sorry.



I believe they did.

Could you view pictures once I receive it?

And actually, how do I post pictures?


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> I believe they did.
> 
> Could you view pictures once I receive it?
> 
> And actually, how do I post pictures?


 
yes, when you receive it, please post pics. If you do a search, theres instructions on how to post pics


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> yes, when you receive it, please post pics. If you do a search, theres instructions on how to post pics



Awesome ... thank you for your help


----------



## lachick23

lachick23 said:


> Does this look authentic? Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag Tote
> Item Number: 160662193924
> Seller ID: chloe_lover
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568368704#cvip_desc



Here are pictures. They're not best but I hope they can help.
Please let me know what you think.


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> Here are pictures. They're not best but I hope they can help.
> Please let me know what you think.



The only pics I see are the auction pics, and they're not helpful at all. Take a look at the first page here to see what pics are needed. Do you have the bag now? If so, can you feel the bumps from the paint? How does the weight feel?


----------



## lachick23

lachick23 said:


> Does this look authentic? Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag Tote
> Item Number: 160662193924
> Seller ID: chloe_lover
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568368704#cvip_desc



Here's another...


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> The only pics I see are the auction pics, and they're not helpful at all. Take a look at the first page here to see what pics are needed. Do you have the bag now? If so, can you feel the bumps from the paint? How does the weight feel?



I do have the bag. I don't know Goyard at all so I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
I feel the bumps on the canvas but it's not overly raised. To me, the bag is fairly lightweight.


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> I do have the bag. I don't know Goyard at all so I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
> I feel the bumps on the canvas but it's not overly raised. To me, the bag is fairly lightweight.



Ok-that's a good sign. They wont be overly raised, but just feel bumpy. I need pics straight/close up of the chevron detail. I need the heatstamp from the pouch, the date code....

If you can't figure out how to post pics-put them in a photo bucket and post the link.


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-that's a good sign. They wont be overly raised, but just feel bumpy. I need pics straight/close up of the chevron detail. I need the heatstamp from the pouch, the date code....
> 
> If you can't figure out how to post pics-put them in a photo bucket and post the link.



The pouch wasn't included. There's no other heatstamp on the bag. Is this correct?
I added pictures from photobucket to my previous post. Do I need any other photos?


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> The pouch wasn't included. There's no other heatstamp on the bag. Is this correct?
> I added pictures from photobucket to my previous post. Do I need any other photos?



The details I see look ok, in my opinion. The pouch would be helpful, but if you have a concern, you could always send it to Goyard.


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> The details I see look ok, in my opinion. The pouch would be helpful, but if you have a concern, you could always send it to Goyard.



Thanks again for your help.

Since I don't know Goyard, I don't know if I should be concerned :wondering

The only place on the bag,  with the Goyard name, is on the exterior canvas?


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Since I don't know Goyard, I don't know if I should be concerned :wondering
> 
> The only place on the bag, with the Goyard name, is on the exterior canvas?


 
from what you told me, and from what I see, I think it looks ok, IMO. yes, the heatstamp would only be on the pouch. For reassurance, you could send it in to have the pouch replaced.


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> from what you told me, and from what I see, I think it looks ok, IMO. yes, the heatstamp would only be on the pouch. For reassurance, you could send it in to have the pouch replaced.



Oh ok, I didn't realize this. Even though I didn't purchase directly from Goyard?


----------



## christymarie340

lachick23 said:


> Oh ok, I didn't realize this. Even though I didn't purchase directly from Goyard?


 
yes, you could just tell them it was a gift etc. Goyard is also sold in Barneys & BG too. but FYI-you will get charged for the service/pouch.


----------



## lachick23

christymarie340 said:


> yes, you could just tell them it was a gift etc. Goyard is also sold in Barneys & BG too. but FYI-you will get charged for the service/pouch.



you've been extremely helpful. thanks sooo much


----------



## allywchu

Hi can you please help to  authenticate this? Thank you!

Item: GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE BAG (LG)- AUTHENTIC/NO RESERVE
Item Number: 330627586099
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-ST-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfaf09833#ht_500wt_1170
Seller: jenniferyum


----------



## allywchu

Hi and this one please! Thank you!

Hi can you please help to authenticate this? Thank you!

Item: NEW with Tags Black Brown GOYARD Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 290621084496
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tags-Bl...WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa5dd350#ht_651wt_1155
Seller: nusimfamily


----------



## flyingkid

Item: Goyard Black Purse/wallet Card Holder

Item Number: 140622087830

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-Bl...essories_UK&hash=item20bdbac696#ht_500wt_1202

Seller: designer_chicks21


----------



## christymarie340

allywchu said:


> Hi can you please help to  authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> Item: GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE BAG (LG)- AUTHENTIC/NO RESERVE
> Item Number: 330627586099
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-ST-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfaf09833#ht_500wt_1170
> Seller: jenniferyum



Better pics are needed.


----------



## christymarie340

allywchu said:


> Hi and this one please! Thank you!
> 
> Hi can you please help to authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> Item: NEW with Tags Black Brown GOYARD Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 290621084496
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tags-Bl...WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa5dd350#ht_651wt_1155
> Seller: nusimfamily



I'd like to see a picture of the heatstamp in the pouch. Also, in their feedback, it looks like there was an issue regarding this bag. I would ask the seller the details since the feedback was removed.


----------



## christymarie340

flyingkid said:


> Item: Goyard Black Purse/wallet Card Holder
> 
> Item Number: 140622087830
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-Bl...essories_UK&hash=item20bdbac696#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> Seller: designer_chicks21



When asked if it's authentic, the seller replied ( and posted) that it is not.


----------



## allywchu

christymarie340 said:


> Better pics are needed.


 
Thanks Christy! I am very new to Goyard and this will be my first Goyard. Can you give me more details of what pictures of the bag are needed for authentication so that I can ask the seller? Thank you!


----------



## allywchu

christymarie340 said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the heatstamp in the pouch. Also, in their feedback, it looks like there was an issue regarding this bag. I would ask the seller the details since the feedback was removed.


 
I saw that removed negative comment. I guess I am not going to pursue further for this one..... a bit fishy to me...


----------



## christymarie340

allywchu said:


> Thanks Christy! I am very new to Goyard and this will be my first Goyard. Can you give me more details of what pictures of the bag are needed for authentication so that I can ask the seller? Thank you!



Sure, and welcome if you read the 1st post in this thread, it'll tell you what is needed to help!


----------



## christymarie340

allywchu said:


> I saw that removed negative comment. I guess I am not going to pursue further for this one..... a bit fishy to me...



I don't think it hurts to ask. Things happen, and I know if it were me selling a bag, I would rather someone ask than just assume it was "fishy". The fact that eBay removed the feedback, makes me wonder if it was a buyer issue...Ive seen fishy buyers too. Just my 2 cents


----------



## vcluxe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-BLAC...860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f26e104

is this bag real?


----------



## christymarie340

vcluxe said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-BLAC...860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f26e104
> 
> is this bag real?



Please read the 1st post; more pics are needed and please use the correct format when requesting.


----------



## Damier Dork

vcluxe said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-BLAC...860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f26e104
> 
> is this bag real?



It's fake.


----------



## gs0612

please help me for this goyard, thanks so much.


GOYARD Tote Bag Purse Green
rubysh
170713803530
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-To...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27bf55eb0a


----------



## christymarie340

gs0612 said:


> please help me for this goyard, thanks so much.
> 
> 
> GOYARD Tote Bag Purse Green
> rubysh
> 170713803530
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-To...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27bf55eb0a



If you haven't already, please ask the seller to provide the pics needed (see first post) TY


----------



## jeremy8mn

i really need an authenticity check on this goyard croisiere bag

Item Name: croisiere
Item Number: 220874331829
Seller ID:caj1993
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22087433182...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_523wt_1343

i received the item from the seller already, if you guys need more pictures for authentications, i will be more than happy to post more, i'm really scared about purchasing a fake goyard bag


----------



## jeremy8mn

here are the pics from the croisiere since the bidding has ended 

Item Name: croisiere
Item Number: 220874331829
Seller ID:caj1993
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220874331829...#ht_523wt_1343


----------



## Damier Dork

jeremy8mn said:


> i really need an authenticity check on this goyard croisiere bag
> 
> Item Name: croisiere
> Item Number: 220874331829
> Seller ID:caj1993
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22087433182...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_523wt_1343
> 
> i received the item from the seller already, if you guys need more pictures for authentications, i will be more than happy to post more, i'm really scared about purchasing a fake goyard bag



Sorry Jeremy8mn this Croisiere is fake.


----------



## jeremy8mn

Damier Dork said:


> Sorry Jeremy8mn this Croisiere is fake.



how would you know that? can you give me details that you think its fake?


----------



## Damier Dork

jeremy8mn said:


> how would you know that? can you give me details that you think its fake?



The hardware on the handles is not rounded as pictured it's more square, in the interior it's missing a Goyard lining on both sides of the zipper, the feet are larger and more pronounced, the hardware on the shoulder strap is more square than rounded and most importantly the print is too perfect. There are more clues but that's enough to know that the bag pictured is not authentic.


----------



## gs0612

Authentic St. Louis Goyard Black tote
challenge0904
160670686682
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568b81dda


thanks again  : )


----------



## christymarie340

gs0612 said:


> Authentic St. Louis Goyard Black tote
> challenge0904
> 160670686682
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568b81dda
> 
> 
> thanks again  : )



IMO, this looks fake, sorry.


----------



## Damier Dork

christymarie340 said:


> IMO, this looks fake, sorry.



Agree with christymarie340!


----------



## emmanuelle r

hi ladies! i would appreciate if someone will authenticate this for me. thanks so much in advance!

BRANDNEW AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST LOUIS PM MANDARIN
Item number: 270838198648
Seller: buen2000 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270838198648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## christymarie340

emmanuelle r said:


> hi ladies! i would appreciate if someone will authenticate this for me. thanks so much in advance!
> 
> BRANDNEW AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST LOUIS PM MANDARIN
> Item number: 270838198648
> Seller: buen2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270838198648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
this bag looks authentic in my opinion


----------



## emmanuelle r

christymarie340 said:


> this bag looks authentic in my opinion



Thank you =)


----------



## limchristabelle

Re: St Louis PM tote in green

Hi, could you please let me know if this is ok?
This was from a listing on ebay which ended and I managed to contact the seller and bought the bag today. I have a GM size from 2009 so this one is a little different.

I took the photos myself, so please let me know if there are insufficient.

thank you!


----------



## limchristabelle

Hi, could you please let me know if this is ok?
This was from a listing on ebay which ended and I managed to contact the seller and bought the bag today. I have a GM size from 2009 so this one is a little different.

I took the photos myself, so please let me know if there are insufficient.

thank you.


----------



## limchristabelle

More photos here:


----------



## christymarie340

limchristabelle said:


> Hi, could you please let me know if this is ok?
> This was from a listing on ebay which ended and I managed to contact the seller and bought the bag today. I have a GM size from 2009 so this one is a little different.
> 
> I took the photos myself, so please let me know if there are insufficient.
> 
> thank you.



Sorry-just saw this limchristsbelle! The pics look good-just want to confirm since you have it: can you feel the paint bumps when you run your hands over it?


----------



## limchristabelle

Hi Christymarie340,

thank you for getting back to me!
yes, i do feel the paint bumps!
thank you!  i can now sleep in peace...hehehhehe.....






christymarie340 said:


> Sorry-just saw this limchristsbelle! The pics look good-just want to confirm since you have it: can you feel the paint bumps when you run your hands over it?


----------



## chloe_

Hello, is this bag real? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Fidg...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d9f7f4b


----------



## Damier Dork

chloe_ said:


> Hello, is this bag real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Fidg...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336d9f7f4b



IMO....there's something off with this bag.....


----------



## chloe_

Damier Dork said:


> IMO....there's something off with this bag.....


 

Hi Damier Dork, 

What does IMO mean? Hmmmm, maybe it is not real cause the seller is not sure of its authenticity... thank you.  The stitching on the handles are a little , how do i say, fishy?


----------



## christymarie340

Damier Dork said:


> IMO....there's something off with this bag.....



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Damier Dork

IMO...In My Opinion. Its the chevrons that look strange like they are "floating" not connected.


----------



## Layn

the serial number... is the font kind of different? I compared it to mine... feel that something is amiss


----------



## maxmara

Can someone help me with this one? 

Goyard Yellow St Louis GM tote
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/200668604822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
*Seller: fsnt103*


----------



## christymarie340

maxmara said:


> Can someone help me with this one?
> 
> Goyard Yellow St Louis GM tote
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/200668604822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
> *Seller: fsnt103*



Maxmara-I'm going to wait to see if someone else can chime in, I'm just not sure; although some of the details looks ok, the color looks off to me. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## maxmara

Thank you Christie. If anyone can help, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## nicole.h

Hello, I would appreciate your help on this!! Thank you so much!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Larg...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab09db262


----------



## mezmy

Item Name: GOYARD Red St Louis PM Chevron Print 
Link (if available): *GOYARD ST LOUIS*
Photos: img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/1F/961325802A75449FA2E438B3B07604ED.jpg
img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/B6/86F783FE27ED41AB8F95C4F477F5397A.jpg
img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/23/6CEF86AB886C46C19CA00E81D9400B9E.jpg
img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/3D/330B45E948494DB4B29182DFDB3A8F31.jpg
img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/D7/C9F3C8E979334E5BBFE6E6981D10DA6E.jpg

Appreciate it!


----------



## christymarie340

nicole.h said:


> Hello, I would appreciate your help on this!! Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Larg...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab09db262




I don't believe this is authentic; next time please use the correct format


----------



## christymarie340

Fake




mezmy said:


> Item Name: GOYARD Red St Louis PM Chevron Print
> Link (if available): *GOYARD ST LOUIS*
> Photos: img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/1F/961325802A75449FA2E438B3B07604ED.jpg
> img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/B6/86F783FE27ED41AB8F95C4F477F5397A.jpg
> img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/23/6CEF86AB886C46C19CA00E81D9400B9E.jpg
> img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/3D/330B45E948494DB4B29182DFDB3A8F31.jpg
> img.iwascoding.com/3/2011/11/08/D7/C9F3C8E979334E5BBFE6E6981D10DA6E.jpg
> 
> Appreciate it!


----------



## Longchamp

nicole.h said:


> Hello, I would appreciate your help on this!! Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Larg...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab09db262


 
Fake


----------



## vcluxe

is this a real goyard?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270851891888?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vintageanime

Please help. My wife has been talking about this purse, but the closest store is in SF. I'm thinking of goint through eBay, but I'm not sure if this is authentic. Please help! 

Item Name: NEW with Tags - Large Black Brown GOYARD Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 290632705905
Seller ID: nusimfamily
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290632705905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much in advance...


----------



## christymarie340

vintageanime said:


> Please help. My wife has been talking about this purse, but the closest store is in SF. I'm thinking of goint through eBay, but I'm not sure if this is authentic. Please help!
> 
> Item Name: NEW with Tags - Large Black Brown GOYARD Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 290632705905
> Seller ID: nusimfamily
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290632705905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much in advance...



Well, first-the all details needed are not pictured. But my problem with this auction is that this exact bag has been listed several times (with winning bidders) but the seller has not disclosed why it keeps getting relisted....


----------



## Natnatnat

Hey Ladies.. Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this item for me. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Goyard st. Louis pm in light blue
Link: http://bagadeal.multiply.com/photos...PM_LIGHT_BLUE_?x_source=mplist&x_term=Goyard#
Seller: bagadeal from multiply


----------



## christymarie340

Natnatnat said:


> Hey Ladies.. Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this item for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Goyard st. Louis pm in light blue
> Link: http://bagadeal.multiply.com/photos...PM_LIGHT_BLUE_?x_source=mplist&x_term=Goyard#
> Seller: bagadeal from multiply



Looks good so far; I'd like to see a close up of the button on the outside (to be able to see the detail) and the datestamp if possible.


----------



## Natnatnat

christymarie340 said:


> Looks good so far; I'd like to see a close up of the button on the outside (to be able to see the detail) and the datestamp if possible.



Thanks christymarie340! I am also looking at another st. Louis but am leaning more towards the GM now after having read several posts in the forum, as I am 5'9", I think the size would be better suited for me. Would it be alright if I post another bag for auction and have it authenticated? Thanks again!


----------



## christymarie340

Natnatnat said:


> Thanks christymarie340! I am also looking at another st. Louis but am leaning more towards the GM now after having read several posts in the forum, as I am 5'9", I think the size would be better suited for me. Would it be alright if I post another bag for auction and have it authenticated? Thanks again!



Of course! Post as many as you need too and I'll do my best to help


----------



## Natnatnat

Hello ladies!

This is it! The bag I am seriously considering. My first Goyard! I would really appreciate any input you might have.You guys are the best! Thanks! 

Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Yellow
Item no.: 360408919865
Seller: finesandandbeach
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360408919865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1582wt_922


----------



## christymarie340

Natnatnat said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is it! The bag I am seriously considering. My first Goyard! I would really appreciate any input you might have.You guys are the best! Thanks!
> 
> Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Yellow
> Item no.: 360408919865
> Seller: finesandandbeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360408919865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1582wt_922


 
Please ask the seller to post pictures of the outside button detail and the serial number; so far it looks good. Note: this seller does not accept paypal.


----------



## eileen1771

Item Name: 2011 AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE HANDBAG W/ BARNEYS NEW YORK RECEIPT
Item Number: 110777646191
Seller ID:authentics100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11077764619...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1204wt_1185

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Item Name: 2011 AUTHENTIC GOYARD ST SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE HANDBAG W/ BARNEYS NEW YORK RECEIPT
> Item Number: 110777646191
> Seller ID:authentics100
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11077764619...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1204wt_1185
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!



Looks good! GL


----------



## eileen1771

christymarie340 said:


> Looks good! GL



THANKS very much!


----------



## eileen1771

Item:WHITE GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE
Item Number:250935648447
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6cee20bf#ht_500wt_1202
Seller: fineleather
Comments:Again, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Item:WHITE GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM TOTE
> Item Number:250935648447
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-GOYAR...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6cee20bf#ht_500wt_1202
> Seller: fineleather
> Comments:Again, thanks so much for your help!



I would pass on this one, sorry.


----------



## jmoney332

Hey Everyone, can you please authenticate this iPad case?  (I won the auction, just want to make sure it's legit before payment.)

Item:  $1200+ authentic GOYARD Paris iPad2 CASE bag pouch cover new french made iPad 2
Item #:  180756075591
Link 1:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/18075607559...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_3623wt_1156
Link 2:  http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...23141767&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
Seller:  dressinginstyle2010 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sanam1

what is the most popular color for Goyard Saigon? Any suggestions


----------



## Damier Dork

Typically the stitching for the colored items would be white and I haven't seen this item before. Maybe someone else would like to chime in?




jmoney332 said:


> Hey Everyone, can you please authenticate this iPad case?  (I won the auction, just want to make sure it's legit before payment.)
> 
> Item:  $1200+ authentic GOYARD Paris iPad2 CASE bag pouch cover new french made iPad 2
> Item #:  180756075591
> Link 1:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/18075607559...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_3623wt_1156
> Link 2:  http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...23141767&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> Seller:  dressinginstyle2010
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## Damier Dork

This is an authentication thread your question would be better if posted in another thread.




Sanam1 said:


> what is the most popular color for Goyard Saigon? Any suggestions


----------



## christymarie340

Damier Dork said:


> *Typically the stitching for the colored items would be white *and I haven't seen this item before. Maybe someone else would like to chime in?



I was thinking the same thing; I, too, am not familiar with this item, sorry.


----------



## Layn

I emailed Florent from Goyard Paris.. They do produce in very limited editions, ipad covers for ipad 1 and 2. But my concern mirrors that of christymarie and damier dork... The stitches should be white for coloured items.


----------



## kitkatsunshine

Please help me on this item. Description says its pre loved.. Thanks! 

Item Name: &#8482;GOYARD&#8482; Black shoulder bag w/ pouch
Item Number: 280780045028
Seller ID: moonlight*05 ( Feedback Score Of 39Yellow star icon)
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GOYARD-Black...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415fcb7ae4


----------



## Damier Dork

Fake



kitkatsunshine said:


> Please help me on this item. Description says its pre loved.. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD Black shoulder bag w/ pouch
> Item Number: 280780045028
> Seller ID: moonlight*05 ( Feedback Score Of 39Yellow star icon)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GOYARD-Black...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415fcb7ae4


----------



## eileen1771

Name: 2011 Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM Tote 
Item number: 170737646646
Seller: andeelayne83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Authen...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0c1bc36#ht_953wt_1185

thanks again! ;D


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Name: 2011 Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM Tote
> Item number: 170737646646
> Seller: andeelayne83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Authen...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0c1bc36#ht_953wt_1185
> 
> thanks again! ;D


 
the problem I have with this listing, is the pictures look like they may have been stolen: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-AUTHEN...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cadcbc6f


----------



## eileen1771

christymarie340 said:


> the problem I have with this listing, is the pictures look like they may have been stolen: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-AUTHEN...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cadcbc6f



Umm.. That's doubtful.. Thank you very much!!


----------



## vcluxe

Can someone kindly let me know if this bag is authentic or not....does goyard use any glue underneath the handles, even when they are stitched on?????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Blac...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68cfe026


----------



## christymarie340

vcluxe said:


> Can someone kindly let me know if this bag is authentic or not....does goyard use any glue underneath the handles, even when they are stitched on?????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Blac...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68cfe026



This listing has ended...


----------



## rivky86

does anyone know how to tell if this bag is authentic? thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf28b4d5#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## christymarie340

rivky86 said:


> does anyone know how to tell if this bag is authentic? thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf28b4d5#ht_500wt_1156



Better pictures are needed. Please see the first post for pics needed and the correct format for requests.


----------



## rivky86

Item Name:Goyard Bag , Shoulder Bag : Orange / Zipper Close Top
Item Number:260905153749
Seller ID:sibelweber65
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf28b4d5
 heres an album of pictures I took of the bag http://s656.photobucket.com/albums/uu285/rivky86/goyard/
hope thats okay to post the pictures like that, Thank you


----------



## christymarie340

rivky86 said:


> Item Name:Goyard Bag , Shoulder Bag : Orange / Zipper Close Top
> Item Number:260905153749
> Seller ID:sibelweber65
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf28b4d5
> heres an album of pictures I took of the bag http://s656.photobucket.com/albums/uu285/rivky86/goyard/
> hope thats okay to post the pictures like that, Thank you



Thank you, it is ok to post pics like that! So, there are some things that I see that are different from what I know of the fidji-that being said, I would wait for someone else to chime in who is more familiar with this style. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Damier Dork

Looks to be authentic



rivky86 said:


> Item Name:Goyard Bag , Shoulder Bag : Orange / Zipper Close Top
> Item Number:260905153749
> Seller ID:sibelweber65
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf28b4d5
> heres an album of pictures I took of the bag http://s656.photobucket.com/albums/uu285/rivky86/goyard/
> hope thats okay to post the pictures like that, Thank you


----------



## rivky86

is that a yes or a no? I dont know if i should return it or not


----------



## seidokat

Item Name: Goyard Fidji Black
Photos: http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/sydleigh1/goyard fidji/

My boyfriend bought this for me as an early Christmas gift from a person who works at the headquarters of Goyard in the city of Carcassonne, France. It looks ok to me so far, but I have been worrying (knowing how many fake Goyard bags are out there) and wanted to set my mind at rest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## christymarie340

seidokat said:


> Item Name: Goyard Fidji Black
> Photos: http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/sydleigh1/goyard fidji/
> 
> My boyfriend bought this for me as an early Christmas gift from a person who works at the headquarters of Goyard in the city of Carcassonne, France. It looks ok to me so far, but I have been worrying (knowing how many fake Goyard bags are out there) and wanted to set my mind at rest. Thanks in advance!



I'm not an expert on the fidji, so I would wait for Damier Dork to chime in. That being said, I don't see any red flags from what I know of the fidji.


----------



## christymarie340

rivky86 said:


> is that a yes or a no? I dont know if i should return it or not



Damier dork said, yes, it looks authentic.


----------



## Damier Dork

Authentic



seidokat said:


> Item Name: Goyard Fidji Black
> Photos: http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/sydleigh1/goyard fidji/
> 
> My boyfriend bought this for me as an early Christmas gift from a person who works at the headquarters of Goyard in the city of Carcassonne, France. It looks ok to me so far, but I have been worrying (knowing how many fake Goyard bags are out there) and wanted to set my mind at rest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## qaz393

Damier Dork said:


> Authentic



you sure? the leather doesnt look consistent


----------



## Damier Dork

Yes in comparison to the two Fidji's that I have.


----------



## Bellyofellie

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate this bag?

Goyard Kios
http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=17320

For some reason the website calls it Amakios and the price seems too good to be true. Also the fact it doesn't have tags seems a little odd to me, but I'm new to this so I really don't know.

Thanks!


----------



## eileen1771

Item Name: 2011 Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM Tote
Item Number:170737646646
Seller ID:andeelayne83
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/17073764664...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_953wt_1185
I already received the bag from the seller, but I still want experts to take a look and make sure it is authentic : ) I also have additional pictures.
thanks!!


----------



## seidokat

Damier Dork said:


> Authentic


Thank you! and christymarie too!


----------



## engineblock

*Item Name:* Authentic Goyard 'Saint Louis' RED Coated Canvas GM Tote/Shopper
*Item Number:* 220913648697
*Seller ID:* assignmentconsignment
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Saint-Louis-RED-Coated-Canvas-GM-Tote-Shopper-/220913648697

*Item Name:* Authentic Goyard 'Saint Louis' Coated Canvas GM Tote/Shopper
*Item Number:* 220913656910
*Seller ID:* assignmentconsignment
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Saint-Louis-Coated-Canvas-GM-Tote-Shopper-/220913656910

*Item Name:* GOYARD Black Brown White Printed Treated Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag
*Item Number:* 2006881825640
*Seller ID:* linda*s***stuff
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GOYARD-Black-Brown-White-Printed-Treated-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Handbag-/200688182564

On the hunt for my first Goyard - TIA ladies!


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Item Name: 2011 Authentic Goyard Saint Louis PM Tote
> Item Number:170737646646
> Seller ID:andeelayne83
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/17073764664...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_953wt_1185
> I already received the bag from the seller, but I still want experts to take a look and make sure it is authentic : ) I also have additional pictures.
> thanks!!



Looks ok to me Eileen


----------



## christymarie340

First 2 are fake....last one is authentic





engineblock said:


> *Item Name:* Authentic Goyard 'Saint Louis' RED Coated Canvas GM Tote/Shopper
> *Item Number:* 220913648697
> *Seller ID:* assignmentconsignment
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Saint-Louis-RED-Coated-Canvas-GM-Tote-Shopper-/220913648697
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic Goyard 'Saint Louis' Coated Canvas GM Tote/Shopper
> *Item Number:* 220913656910
> *Seller ID:* assignmentconsignment
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Saint-Louis-Coated-Canvas-GM-Tote-Shopper-/220913656910
> 
> *Item Name:* GOYARD Black Brown White Printed Treated Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag
> *Item Number:* 2006881825640
> *Seller ID:* linda*s***stuff
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GOYARD-Black-Brown-White-Printed-Treated-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Handbag-/200688182564
> 
> On the hunt for my first Goyard - TIA ladies!


----------



## Bellyofellie

so sorry, just realized i didn't use the proper request format.

*Item Name:*  Kios
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Black-Tan-17320
*Photos*:  the "images" tab on that page shows 11 photos

*Item Name*:  Kios
*Link: * http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Green-17316
*Photos:*  the "images" tab on that page shows 10 photos

thanks again!


----------



## maxmara

Item number:180775021142
Seller ID: *cocoluxe36* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-GO...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1707ea56

Please help, is it real?


----------



## christymarie340

Bellyofellie said:


> so sorry, just realized i didn't use the proper request format.
> 
> *Item Name:*  Kios
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Black-Tan-17320
> *Photos*:  the "images" tab on that page shows 11 photos
> 
> *Item Name*:  Kios
> *Link: * http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Green-17316
> *Photos:*  the "images" tab on that page shows 10 photos
> 
> thanks again!



Sorry, I meant to comment earlier: I'm not at all familiar with this style, so I can't really help. I know fashionphile sells authentic items, but maybe damier dork can chime in on this one?? Sorry!


----------



## christymarie340

maxmara said:


> Item number:180775021142
> Seller ID: *cocoluxe36*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-GO...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1707ea56
> 
> Please help, is it real?



There are some things I see that look off....


----------



## Aluxe

Hi ladies: Your help with this piece would be appreciated. Thanks so much!

Item Name: NWOT GOYARD ST LOUIS GM TOTE TAN AND BLACK WITH HANDPAINTING "MOM" AND STRIPES
Item Number: 180773565315
Seller ID: magaret25 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180773565315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## christymarie340

Aluxe said:


> Hi ladies: Your help with this piece would be appreciated. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: NWOT GOYARD ST LOUIS GM TOTE TAN AND BLACK WITH HANDPAINTING "MOM" AND STRIPES
> Item Number: 180773565315
> Seller ID: magaret25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180773565315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I'm sorry, but the pictures are not helpful at all. Ask the seller to post some better, close up and clear pics and then repost. Sorry!


----------



## Aluxe

christymarie340 said:


> I'm sorry, but the pictures are not helpful at all. Ask the seller to post some better, close up and clear pics and then repost. Sorry!



Thanks, I think I'll pass on that one. Thanks again!


----------



## Damier Dork

Not familiar with the Kios either but I agree with Christymarie that fashionphile sells authentic items. Wish I could be of more help as well. 



Bellyofellie said:


> so sorry, just realized i didn't use the proper request format.
> 
> *Item Name:*  Kios
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Black-Tan-17320
> *Photos*:  the "images" tab on that page shows 11 photos
> 
> *Item Name*:  Kios
> *Link: * http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Amakios-PM-Bowler-Tote-Green-17316
> *Photos:*  the "images" tab on that page shows 10 photos
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## Bellyofellie

Hi again.  I plan to check out the 2 Kios in person this weekend so I was wondering if there are any telltale signs I should look for? And does anyone else think that charging only $535 seems too low when the Goyard store in SF charges $1500?  Sorry it's just that I'd really like to get it but of course don't want to end up with a fake.

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## christymarie340

Bellyofellie said:


> Hi again.  I plan to check out the 2 Kios in person this weekend so I was wondering if there are any telltale signs I should look for? And does anyone else think that charging only $535 seems too low when the Goyard store in SF charges $1500?  Sorry it's just that I'd really like to get it but of course don't want to end up with a fake.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help!



Belly-well, looking at the stamping etc, it looks ok (but again, I've never seen this style before, so I just looking at the individual pictures). When you go to check it out, when you hold it and run your hands over it, you should feel the paint bumps. Beyond that, you could always take it into Goyard to inquire about getting your initials painted on, as they'll only service an authentic bag. About the price, I think its just not a very popular style, so fashionphiles price reflects that. GL


----------



## jeremy8mn

Item Name: boeing 45
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)


here's pictures of the bag


----------



## gs0612

please help me for this goyard, thanks.

SAC - BAG GOYARD Paris St Honoré - ETAT IMPECCABLE ET AUTHENTIQUE !!! 
j-j21
180778496906
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## christymarie340

jeremy8mn said:


> Item Name: boeing 45
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> 
> here's pictures of the bag



Jermey, we're going to see some close up and clear pictures to help. Please see the first post of what is needed and repost. Thanks


----------



## christymarie340

gs0612 said:


> please help me for this goyard, thanks.
> 
> SAC - BAG GOYARD Paris St Honoré - ETAT IMPECCABLE ET AUTHENTIQUE !!!
> j-j21
> 180778496906
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I'd like to see a close up and clear pictures of the front of the button with the Goyard emblem and the date stamp...so far it looks okay, but please repost to be sure. Also, this seller has no feedback for selling, so please make sure to establish good communication and that you feel comfortable. I know it sounds obvious, sorry.


----------



## jeremy8mn

jeremy8mn said:


> Item Name: boeing 45
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> 
> here's pictures of the bag


is this good enough? seller says he bought it at barneys in new york but i wanna make sure its legit

Item Name: boeing 45
Link (if available): no link
Photos:


----------



## jeremy8mn

can someone try to authenticate this by tonight? the seller wants me to purchase it soon or else he's selling it to someone else and i'm getting a good deal out of it


----------



## christymarie340

jeremy8mn said:


> can someone try to authenticate this by tonight? the seller wants me to purchase it soon or else he's selling it to someone else and i'm getting a good deal out of it



Sorry, just got this...the pics are way too blurry. I need clear pictures, I'm sorry.


----------



## jeremy8mn

christymarie340 said:


> Sorry, just got this...the pics are way too blurry. I need clear pictures, I'm sorry.



ok well i just bought the bag from the seller, when i get it in, i'll take clearer pictures and resend them to you


----------



## Damier Dork

Hi jeremy

Bag looks authentic, I would be concerned with the amount of scratches on the leather strip adjacent to the zipper.

-DD.



jeremy8mn said:


> ok well i just bought the bag from the seller, when i get it in, i'll take clearer pictures and resend them to you


----------



## gs0612

Sac St Louis Goyard - Noir
yungstreetrecordz
320817091041
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard noir/


thanks so much .

 by the way, I think it's ok   : )


----------



## christymarie340

gs0612 said:


> Sac St Louis Goyard - Noir
> yungstreetrecordz
> 320817091041
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard noir/
> 
> 
> thanks so much .
> 
> by the way, I think it's ok   : )



Looks ok to me too


----------



## jeremy8mn

hey christy, here's more pics of the boeing bag up close, what do you think?


----------



## christymarie340

jeremy8mn said:


> hey christy, here's more pics of the boeing bag up close, what do you think?


 
Jermey, can you post a pic of the Goyard heatstamp. You have the bag, correct? if so, can you feel the little bumps? I know DD gave it a thumbs up, but I'm happy to look at the pics!


----------



## jeremy8mn

christymarie340 said:


> Jermey, can you post a pic of the Goyard heatstamp. You have the bag, correct? if so, can you feel the little bumps? I know DD gave it a thumbs up, but I'm happy to look at the pics!



yes i do have the bag in my possession now, yeah i can feel the little bumps in between, here's the pics you were asking for


----------



## christymarie340

jeremy8mn said:


> yes i do have the bag in my possession now, yeah i can feel the little bumps in between, here's the pics you were asking for



Authentic, Congrats!


----------



## jeremy8mn

christymarie340 said:


> Authentic, Congrats!



thankyou! i got a steal on this bag too


----------



## EnidO27

AmourCouture said:


> Based on the photo of the snap, handles, and stamp it looks ok (Although the letters in GOYARD are spaced farther apart than usual but apparently this isn't uncommon).
> 
> The photos of the canvas of the bag are too small for me to tell difinitively IMO.  I can't get an idea of the texture.
> 
> Goyard would not have hand painted it if it was not authentic.
> 
> A photo of the receipt could be the kicker if you can get it.


i believe it to be authentic


----------



## Lottie21

Item Name: Goyard "St. Louis" canvas Shopping Bag and Purse
Item Number: 260927760211
Seller ID: digitalpudding
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-St..._s_Handbags&hash=item3cc081a753#ht_500wt_1287 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lv_lover10

Thank you very much!!! 

*Item Name:NEW Authentic GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM (Large) Tote WHITE*
*Item Number:*180795762292
*Seller ID:cocoluxe36*
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a18446674


----------



## christymarie340

lv_lover10 said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> *Item Name:NEW Authentic GOYARD ST. LOUIS GM (Large) Tote WHITE*
> *Item Number:*180795762292
> *Seller ID:cocoluxe36*
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a18446674



Fake


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

maxmara said:


> Item number:180775021142
> Seller ID: *cocoluxe36*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-GO...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1707ea56
> 
> Please help, is it real?



100% FAKE

Pls don't hesitate to pm me and I can tell you exactly what you need to look for regarding authenticity. I laugh at where the fakes place the date code
the FONT is a big no no and you can compare my bags which are real
bought them all direct from Goyard in PARIS. I do not want to tip you on how to spot a fake, as I don't want scammers to receive info on how to perfect their illegal business. I have plenty of pics so you can compare my AUTHENTIC TO ANY FAKE OUT THERE- Also beware of Fashionphile, go to her thread under ebay and see how much damage they have done since Sarah left. I had Fashionphile ADMIT to 3 fakes and they eventually pulled them. I am sorry to those out there that have their head in the sand and fight me on this. I would not state negativity towards any person and or business that was of question. I am 100% with FACTS that unfortunately FP has listed fakes past and present. I am happy to authenticate as I have a HUGE  collection of Goyard. I will happily send pictures to show you what  you all need to look for.​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Aluxe said:


> Hi ladies: Your help with this piece would be appreciated. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: NWOT GOYARD ST LOUIS GM TOTE TAN AND BLACK WITH HANDPAINTING "MOM" AND STRIPES
> Item Number: 180773565315
> Seller ID: magaret25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180773565315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



They have tissue wrapped on the cord, NO NO
they don't come that way. I laugh at the attempt to fool those with the Goyard card. Sheesh! Goyard will use a light clear plastic that does surround the two handles. (I won't state where they place the plastic, so fakers can't perfect their scams) They also use a brownish thick tissue (pm me for placement)


----------



## esguerra

Hello,

I purchased this wallet for my son for his 43'rd birthday and I would like to find out if this is genuine as I have my doubts. I haven't purchased many Goyard items in the past. It's normally my beautiful wife that does all of the shopping but I would like to just verify this is the genuine article.

Any help from you wonderful folks would be very much appreciated.

I have attached some images below.

I do apologise if I have submitted this article un-accordingly.

Thank you all in advance.

Kindest,

Cameron.


----------



## Damier Dork

Authentic.



esguerra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this wallet for my son for his 43'rd birthday and I would like to find out if this is genuine as I have my doubts. I haven't purchased many Goyard items in the past. It's normally my beautiful wife that does all of the shopping but I would like to just verify this is the genuine article.
> 
> Any help from you wonderful folks would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I have attached some images below.
> 
> I do apologise if I have submitted this article un-accordingly.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.
> 
> Kindest,
> 
> Cameron.


----------



## christymarie340

Damier Dork said:


> Authentic.



OT, but hi DD-I was just thinking about u


----------



## AndyLVoe

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM Blue
Item Number: 20069
Seller ID: Fashionphile
http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-St.-Louis-GM-Blue-20069


Could someone authenticate please... TIA. =)


----------



## christymarie340

AndyLVoe said:


> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM Blue
> Item Number: 20069
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-St.-Louis-GM-Blue-20069
> 
> 
> Could someone authenticate please... TIA. =)



Looks good


----------



## brianna_sophia

Hi 
Kindly authenticate this.
Thank you

item: Authentic GOYARD Paris ST.LOUIS Tote Bag womens handbag shopper 2011-2012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-Authen...gs_Handbags&hash=item2ebac73b22#ht_6369wt_996
Item number:	200702114594
Seller info: kungfuauction


----------



## rbh2110

Hi, I want to buy a Goyard Saint Louis Tote, but am not near any trusted carriers, does anyone have any suggestions on sites that are the real deal? I have been on a goyard.com site, but the photos are so grainy, I am suspicious. 

Cheers!


----------



## the_lvlady

Please authenticate, thanks!

Item name: Goyard silver croisiere
Item number: 390363466477
Seller: celebrityowned
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...s=63&clkid=5758734930116924902#ht_8825wt_1217


----------



## rbh2110

Dear All,
   I found this Goyard Saint Louis Tote Dark Blue(GM/PM) online, but am not sure it is real, thoughts?

http://goyard.com.co/goyard-saint-louis-tote-dark-bluegmpm-p-286.html


----------



## maxmara

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> 100% FAKE​
> Pls don't hesitate to pm me and I can tell you exactly what you need to look for regarding authenticity. I laugh at where the fakes place the date code
> the FONT is a big no no and you can compare my bags which are real
> 
> bought them all direct from Goyard in PARIS. I do not want to tip you on how to spot a fake, as I don't want scammers to receive info on how to perfect their illegal business. I have plenty of pics so you can compare my AUTHENTIC TO ANY FAKE OUT THERE- Also beware of Fashionphile, go to her thread under ebay and see how much damage they have done since Sarah left. I had Fashionphile ADMIT to 3 fakes and they eventually pulled them. I am sorry to those out there that have their head in the sand and fight me on this. I would not state negativity towards any person and or business that was of question. I am 100% with FACTS that unfortunately FP has listed fakes past and present. I am happy to authenticate as I have a HUGE collection of Goyard. I will happily send pictures to show you what you all need to look for. ​


 
Hi there,
Thank you for your email. I don't come to PF that frequently anymore but I appreciate your heads up. 
I did a little digging myself and found out she purchased the bag from assignmentconsignment who sells fakes. I know because I was a victim on goyard bag. I left her a negative feedback and I think she called my house because  I got a strange message few hours later. I just had a feeling it was her. Luckily, I did get my money back. After this incident.. I will never buy goyard bags from ebay. I am not an expert on the bag and the risk is too much.
Anyways, thanks again for your email. That was really nice of you.

Best,
Jennifer


----------



## christymarie340

the_lvlady said:


> Please authenticate, thanks!
> 
> Item name: Goyard silver croisiere
> Item number: 390363466477
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...s=63&clkid=5758734930116924902#ht_8825wt_1217



I'm not familiar with this style, so please wait for someone else to chime in, sorry.


----------



## christymarie340

rbh2110 said:


> Dear All,
> I found this Goyard Saint Louis Tote Dark Blue(GM/PM) online, but am not sure it is real, thoughts?
> 
> http://goyard.com.co/goyard-saint-louis-tote-dark-bluegmpm-p-286.html



Fake. Goyard does not sell online


----------



## sanz

Hi,
I need help in authenticating this bag.
Thank you in advance.

Goyard St. Louis PM


----------



## christymarie340

Looks good!




sanz said:


> Hi,
> I need help in authenticating this bag.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Goyard St. Louis PM


----------



## sanz

christymarie340 said:


> Looks good!



thank you


----------



## AndyLVoe

Item Name: Goyard Boeing 30 in Black/Black 
Item number: -
Seller: shopabag
Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/397/Goyard_Boeing_30_in_Black_Black


I was looking for images of a Goyard Boeing 30, and came across this bag, but I have no idea if its authentic. could someone take a look for me.  TIA.


----------



## skippydoo2010

Item name: Goyard silver croisiere
Item number: 390363466477
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-S...ht_8825wt_1217 

is anybody familiar with this style? could you help me authenticate this bag? the seller claims it to be real but based on her ratings she has sold some fakes already but has high fb on ebay! Thanks in advance!


----------



## christymarie340

AndyLVoe said:


> Item Name: Goyard Boeing 30 in Black/Black
> Item number: -
> Seller: shopabag
> Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/397/Goyard_Boeing_30_in_Black_Black
> 
> 
> I was looking for images of a Goyard Boeing 30, and came across this bag, but I have no idea if its authentic. could someone take a look for me.  TIA.



Although I'm not too familiar with this particular bag, the details look good to me.


----------



## christymarie340

skippydoo2010 said:


> Item name: Goyard silver croisiere
> Item number: 390363466477
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-S...ht_8825wt_1217
> 
> is anybody familiar with this style? could you help me authenticate this bag? the seller claims it to be real but based on her ratings she has sold some fakes already but has high fb on ebay! Thanks in advance!



It's been removed from eBay.


----------



## skippydoo2010

christymarie340 said:


> It's been removed from eBay.


 
omg! thas so weird, but when i checked on it, its still there on ebay and available??? hmmm, is it okay if you just go to ebay and type goyard and you'll see it, i think the link is acting up. Thanks again!


----------



## skippydoo2010

lets try this again! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae379caed


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi there. this link is working http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae379caed


----------



## skippydoo2010

christymarie340 said:


> It's been removed from eBay.


i tried this one, its working now http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae379caed


----------



## AndyLVoe

christymarie340 said:


> Although I'm not too familiar with this particular bag, the details look good to me.



Thank you!


----------



## christymarie340

skippydoo2010 said:


> i tried this one, its working now http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae379caed



I'd like to see more detail, but maybe damier dork can chime in on this one?


----------



## wandergirlc

Hello ladies. Would you mind authenticating this pre-loved Goyard St. Louis PM please?

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM Black
Item Number: 180802136869
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Au...Domain_211&hash=item2a18a5ab25#ht_2875wt_1139

More pictures are available in the listing body itself.  There's an embedded slideshow.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Damier Dork

Hi Skippydoo

I'm not very familiar with the characteristics of the silver Goyard but all the details of the Croisiere look to be authentic.

HTH
-DD





skippydoo2010 said:


> i tried this one, its working now http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Goyard-...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae379caed


----------



## amngu89

Hi could you please authenticate this for me? I've won the auction but have not paid yet. Thankyou =D

Item Name: Goyard cardholder
Item Number: 200702941313
Seller ID:	kungfuauction 
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=200702941313&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=07656701048


----------



## amngu89

Hi sorry I posted the wrong link before. Could you please authenticate this item for me. thanks

Hi could you please authenticate this for me? I've won the auction but have not paid yet. Thankyou =D

Item Name: Goyard cardholder
Item Number: 200702941313
Seller ID:	kungfuauction 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200702941313#ht_2879wt_996


----------



## rbh2110

What does everyone think about this?

http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/422/Goyard_St._Louis_PM_in_Navy_Blue

Thank you!


----------



## christymarie340

amngu89 said:


> Hi sorry I posted the wrong link before. Could you please authenticate this item for me. thanks
> 
> Hi could you please authenticate this for me? I've won the auction but have not paid yet. Thankyou =D
> 
> Item Name: Goyard cardholder
> Item Number: 200702941313
> Seller ID:	kungfuauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200702941313#ht_2879wt_996



I had bought one of these as a gift and I don't remember it looking like this. Im leaning towards fake for a few reasons...maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## christymarie340

rbh2110 said:


> What does everyone think about this?
> 
> http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/422/Goyard_St._Louis_PM_in_Navy_Blue
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not familiar with this site, but the bag pictured is authentic.


----------



## Emmanuel

Dear authenticators, 

Please help authenticate this item:

Item name: Goyard St. Louis
Item number: 270898368124
Seller: Orchids.pinky
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GOYARD-ST-LOUIS-PM-Medium-TOTE-YELLOW-/270898368124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12cd0e7c#ht_9381wt_1186

Thanks in advance!


----------



## christymarie340

Emmanuel said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help authenticate this item:
> 
> Item name: Goyard St. Louis
> Item number: 270898368124
> Seller: Orchids.pinky
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GOYARD-ST-LOUIS-PM-Medium-TOTE-YELLOW-/270898368124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12cd0e7c#ht_9381wt_1186
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## rbh2110

Does anyone know anything about the site:

http://shopabag.multiply.com/

I am worried it might be a scam....thank you!


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi, I purchased these 3 bags via a reputable online seller, but want to check all is ok, please help with authentication and if you need any more pics, just ask. i will do 2 bags on this post and the other bag in another post. Many thanks. p.S. I cannot find a date code on the green bag anywhere. Also i am curious about all 3 bags not having the colon between E and goyard.


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi, this is the third of my bags to authenticate. Many thanks.


----------



## christymarie340

They all look good to me neilmc1974


----------



## neilmc1974

Excellent, thank you. I assume some are made without the colon? And the green has no datecode/serial number for whatever reason.


----------



## timberton21

And a monster has been created!  I just got a navy blue St. Louis PM and now I'm thinking that white would be great for when we go on vacation!

Please authenticate and thank you in advance!  

Item Name: NEW W/Tag $940 Auth Goyard "Saint Louis" PM White Coated Canvas Tote Bag Purse
Item number: 390385845550
Seller: tamparobin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-Tag-9...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae4cf452e


----------



## christymarie340

timberton21 said:


> And a monster has been created!  I just got a navy blue St. Louis PM and now I'm thinking that white would be great for when we go on vacation!
> 
> Please authenticate and thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: NEW W/Tag $940 Auth Goyard "Saint Louis" PM White Coated Canvas Tote Bag Purse
> Item number: 390385845550
> Seller: tamparobin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-Tag-9...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae4cf452e



Looks good


----------



## christymarie340

neilmc1974 said:


> Excellent, thank you. I assume some are made without the colon? And the green has no datecode/serial number for whatever reason.



What do you mean "without the colon"? I'm not familiar with the style of the green one, I'm just going off the details pictured, sorry.


----------



## timberton21

Thanks again christymarie!  Off to purchase another organizer! 



christymarie340 said:


> Looks good


----------



## neilmc1974

christymarie340 said:


> What do you mean "without the colon"? I'm not familiar with the style of the green one, I'm just going off the details pictured, sorry.



Hi, what I meant was there is no colon between  E and Goyard. Most ive seen say E:Goyard on the print, but all mine seem to have no colon between the E and Goyard. The green bag is named Beluga I believe.


----------



## msjtea

Hi all!

New here 

Goyard Grenadines
Item number: 180810235214
margaret25
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18081023...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5078wt_883

Too good to be true?

Please help! TIA!!!~


----------



## christymarie340

msjtea said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New here
> 
> Goyard Grenadines
> Item number: 180810235214
> margaret25
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18081023...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5078wt_883
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Please help! TIA!!!~



Listing ended...but the pics are not sufficient for authenticating, sorry.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!

http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAXI


----------



## christymarie340

blackmamba10000 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAXI



Authentic. Let-trade is a very reputable seller.


----------



## sienna47

Hi! I'm new here and quite excited since this is my first post! 
I've been wanting to buy a Goyard for a long time now. A friend of a friend's acquaintance is selling hers and claims she bought it in Paris. She willingly sent me the required pics (as per the first post on this thread) and is very confident it's genuine... I just wanted to double check. Please help me authenticate this following NON-AUCTION item. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM
Item Number: I don't know
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A

Pictures:


----------



## christymarie340

sienna47 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and quite excited since this is my first post!
> I've been wanting to buy a Goyard for a long time now. A friend of a friend's acquaintance is selling hers and claims she bought it in Paris. She willingly sent me the required pics (as per the first post on this thread) and is very confident it's genuine... I just wanted to double check. Please help me authenticate this following NON-AUCTION item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM
> Item Number: I don't know
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Pictures:



I would pass, sorry


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi, this is the third of my bags to authenticate. Many thanks.



Neil the red is FAKE! I own over 50 pieces of Goyard. I can email you pictures of how the font is suppose to look. IT's all WRONG! I didn't look at the other bags so if you want I'm happy to help you and anyone else. I use the pics and and pull my bags out and compare. A lot of the dc that you guys are showing are in the wrong place. if you need help email me at pinksuadesoho@hotmail
I don't want to get into specifics on all the reasons - but I can guarantee that the red isn't authentic.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

msjtea said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New here
> 
> Goyard Grenadines
> Item number: 180810235214
> margaret25
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18081023...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5078wt_883
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Please help! TIA!!!~


The last picture is quite blurry. That in itself is not acceptable. Notice how all the other pictures seem to be very clear & in great focus, yet the last has been intentionally hard to decipher. That's a no no! The grenadine is new to the brand, and I haven't seen this colour combo in this style. Call the boutique and they'd be able to better help


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

sienna47 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and quite excited since this is my first post!
> I've been wanting to buy a Goyard for a long time now. A friend of a friend's acquaintance is selling hers and claims she bought it in Paris. She willingly sent me the required pics (as per the first post on this thread) and is very confident it's genuine... I just wanted to double check. Please help me authenticate this following NON-AUCTION item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM
> Item Number: I don't know
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Pictures:


That isn't where the dc is located, lol. These fakes are all the same as to where they decide to place the letters and or numbers. The font is all wrong.


----------



## Layne

Just purchased this on ebay but before I pay, I just want to make sure it is authentic.  Hopefully the link below will work, thank you

layne


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140696689290


----------



## Layne

Layne said:


> Just purchased this on ebay but before I pay, I just want to make sure it is authentic.  Hopefully the link below will work, thank you
> 
> layne
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140696689290


Sorry, I didn't use the proper format:

The item number is not available anymore as the bidding has ended
Item Name: Authentic GOYARD Chevron Monogram Agenda Cover 
Seller Id:  yayoipourlouis
Link w/pictures:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140696689290


----------



## christymarie340

Layne said:


> Sorry, I didn't use the proper format:
> 
> The item number is not available anymore as the bidding has ended
> Item Name: Authentic GOYARD Chevron Monogram Agenda Cover
> Seller Id:  yayoipourlouis
> Link w/pictures:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140696689290



Pics arent good enough, for me, to determine anything.


----------



## Layne

Layne said:


> Sorry, I didn't use the proper format:
> 
> The item number is not available anymore as the bidding has ended
> Item Name: Authentic GOYARD Chevron Monogram Agenda Cover
> Seller Id:  yayoipourlouis
> Link w/pictures:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140696689290


Here is a close up picture of the front cover:

http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj482/asylat/


----------



## americano

Hi, Can someone please authenticate this Goyard wallet?
I was told this is old or vintage? with tons of use. Thank you!


----------



## UBooboo

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi, I purchased these 3 bags via a reputable online seller, but want to check all is ok, please help with authentication and if you need any more pics, just ask. i will do 2 bags on this post and the other bag in another post. Many thanks. p.S. I cannot find a date code on the green bag anywhere. Also i am curious about all 3 bags not having the colon between E and goyard.




Sorry to hijack your post but what color is the 'red' purse? It's not the typical red, it looks rose or dark pink. Is it a special limited edition color? Thanks


----------



## momsidoo

Hi! I hope you can help me. Kindly authenticate this please 
Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM -black
Item Number: 270918329025
Seller ID: blush. hour
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Go...tDomain_211&hash=item3f13fda2c1#ht_724wt_1138

many thanks


----------



## littlewonders

Hi ladies,

this is my first time with Goyard so your help is appreciated
Item Name:Goyard White Canvas/Leather Shoulder Bag/Purse/Tote w/ Additional Bag Inside
Itme Number: 250999860896
Seller ID: wlio826
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Goyard-W...se-Tote-w-Additional-Bag-Inside-/250999860896


----------



## cpascual

Item Name:     BRAND NEW - 100% Authentic - Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag - Size PM
Item Number:320853271790
Seller ID:*mr*b*2010* 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Bag-Size-PM-/320853271790?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee

Could you please let me know your opinion about this bag?
thanks


----------



## christymarie340

momsidoo said:


> Hi! I hope you can help me. Kindly authenticate this please
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM -black
> Item Number: 270918329025
> Seller ID: blush. hour
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Go...tDomain_211&hash=item3f13fda2c1#ht_724wt_1138
> 
> many thanks



Need more pics, please see 1st post for what's needed.


----------



## christymarie340

This links to a Balenciaga bag??




cpascual said:


> Item Name:     BRAND NEW - 100% Authentic - Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag - Size PM
> Item Number:320853271790
> Seller ID:*mr*b*2010*
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Bag-Size-PM-/320853271790?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee
> 
> Could you please let me know your opinion about this bag?
> thanks


----------



## christymarie340

littlewonders said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> this is my first time with Goyard so your help is appreciated
> Item Name:Goyard White Canvas/Leather Shoulder Bag/Purse/Tote w/ Additional Bag Inside
> Itme Number: 250999860896
> Seller ID: wlio826
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Goyard-W...se-Tote-w-Additional-Bag-Inside-/250999860896



Authentic...but I would NOT consider this "excellent condition 9.5" as the seller states. This bag is heavily used, so bid accordingly.


----------



## momsidoo

christymarie340 said:


> Need more pics, please see 1st post for what's needed.



thanks. will try to ask for more pics


----------



## cpascual

christymarie340 said:


> This links to a Balenciaga bag??


sorry the right link its http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...90?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee

Item Name: BRAND NEW - 100% Authentic - Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag - Size PM
Item Number:320853271790
Seller ID:mr*b*2010
Linkhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Bag-Size-PM-/320853271790?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee[/url]


Could you please let me know your opinion about this bag?
thanks


----------



## christymarie340

I need better pics...



cpascual said:


> sorry the right link its http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...90?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW - 100% Authentic - Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag - Size PM
> Item Number:320853271790
> Seller ID:mr*b*2010
> Linkhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-100-Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Bag-Size-PM-/320853271790?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab45864ee[/url]
> 
> 
> Could you please let me know your opinion about this bag?
> thanks


----------



## specialshelly

I have two to authenticate, please - thank you!

Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM Green
Item Number: 320854263589
Seller ID: tlh808 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32085426358...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Seller originally had 2 photos and I asked for some more. She said she bought it on ebay and doesn't know more about Goyard bags.


Item Name: NEW Goyard St. Louis GM (Large) Tote Bag - GENUINE!
Item Number: 280830707306
Seller ID: julia-hv  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28083070730...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1026wt_1141

This one I already won (and paid...) - something was a little weird with the seller's feedback (feedback from the same username who also happened to have two Goyard bags listed at the same time) but it looked good to me so I made the jump... hopefully that wasn't a dumb move.

Thank you!


----------



## christymarie340

From what I see, they look ok to me



specialshelly said:


> I have two to authenticate, please - thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM Green
> Item Number: 320854263589
> Seller ID: tlh808
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32085426358...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Seller originally had 2 photos and I asked for some more. She said she bought it on ebay and doesn't know more about Goyard bags.
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW Goyard St. Louis GM (Large) Tote Bag - GENUINE!
> Item Number: 280830707306
> Seller ID: julia-hv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28083070730...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1026wt_1141
> 
> This one I already won (and paid...) - something was a little weird with the seller's feedback (feedback from the same username who also happened to have two Goyard bags listed at the same time) but it looked good to me so I made the jump... hopefully that wasn't a dumb move.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## specialshelly

christymarie340 said:


> From what I see, they look ok to me



Thank you!!


----------



## myfriendups

Item Name: 
*NWT GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag*

Item Number:150760382243
Seller ID:*glamourousdesigns* 
Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Is it authentic? 
Please help me....


----------



## neilmc1974

UBooboo said:


> Sorry to hijack your post but what color is the 'red' purse? It's not the typical red, it looks rose or dark pink. Is it a special limited edition color? Thanks



Hi, no, it is normal red, just probably the lighting or camera in my home.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Goyard Ambassador

These are the only pictures that I can provide. The seller states that the skull painting is only done at Barneys which is limited edition and that there is no immitation.


----------



## myfriendups

I found that It is differnt to authentic Goyard.

There is no "G" on the button. and printing looks totally different . 

Is it fake?

I already paid and shipped in postoffice.

Please authenticate it in advance...

 

Item Name: 
*NWT GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag*

Item Number:150760382243
Seller ID:*glamourousdesigns* 
Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649

Is it authentic? 
Please help me....


----------



## specialshelly

myfriendups said:


> I found that It is differnt to authentic Goyard.
> 
> There is no "G" on the button. and printing looks totally different .
> 
> Is it fake?
> 
> I already paid and shipped in postoffice.
> 
> Please authenticate it in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> *NWT GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag*
> 
> Item Number:150760382243
> Seller ID:*glamourousdesigns*
> Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Is it authentic?
> Please help me....



I think it looks good... but I'm not an expert having come to this pretty recently. It looks like the bag was ordered in 2004 (date on the order sheet) so maybe the pochette buttons were different back then? I know they have used solid-colored buttons before. Everything else seems ok, but the only thing that seems off (other than the button which may or may not be a bad thing given the date) is the stitching at the bottom of the front of the pochette - but just a couple of them.

I think you'll be okay, but post pics when you get the item!


----------



## yangski

Kindly authenticate this...thanks

Item Name: ST. Louis PM black (pre-loved)
Item Number: 170792057629
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva 
Link: http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Goyard St Louis PM Black/


----------



## myfriendups

I received bag but It is differnt to other authentic Goyards.

There is no "G" on the button. and There is no "code" under the strap.

Is it fake?




Item Name: 
 GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag

Item Number:150760382243
Seller ID:glamourousdesigns 
Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649

Is it authentic? 
Please help me....


----------



## myfriendups

I received bag but It is differnt to other authentic Goyards.

There is no "G" on the button. (picture 6,7)

And There is no "code" under the strap. (picture 8)










I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























































Is it fake?




Item Name: 
GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag

Item Number:150760382243
Seller ID:glamourousdesigns 
Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649

Is it authentic? 

*Please help me..*


----------



## specialshelly

@myfriendups - The stitching on various places of the bag and pochette looks wrong to me... the stitching should be tight and even - and evenly spaced accurately from the edges...


----------



## myfriendups

specialshelly said:


> @myfriendups - The stitching on various places of the bag and pochette looks wrong to me... the stitching should be tight and even - and evenly spaced accurately from the edges...


 I agree with you.


----------



## christymarie340

Fake




myfriendups said:


> I received bag but It is differnt to other authentic Goyards.
> 
> There is no "G" on the button. (picture 6,7)
> 
> And There is no "code" under the strap. (picture 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag
> 
> Item Number:150760382243
> Seller ID:glamourousdesigns
> Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> *Please help me..*


----------



## momsidoo

hello  would like to ask your help again in authenticating this bag.

item :Authentic Goyard Pink St. Louis GM Tote Bag

item number : 330695193263

seller : kelly . sansom

link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfef832af#ht_500wt_901

TIA


----------



## Damier Dork

Authentic



Love-Vintage said:


> Goyard Ambassador
> 
> These are the only pictures that I can provide. The seller states that the skull painting is only done at Barneys which is limited edition and that there is no immitation.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Damier Dork said:


> Authentic


Thanks! I thought it was authentic too but I decided not to get it in the end


----------



## christymarie340

momsidoo said:


> hello  would like to ask your help again in authenticating this bag.
> 
> item :Authentic Goyard Pink St. Louis GM Tote Bag
> 
> item number : 330695193263
> 
> seller : kelly . sansom
> 
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfef832af#ht_500wt_901
> 
> TIA



Fake


----------



## momsidoo

christymarie340 said:


> Fake



thank you christymarie340. she's also selling a gucci bag which an authenticator said was doubtful. figures


----------



## momsidoo

hello again  may i request for help in authenticating this :

item : $800 AUTHENTIC GOYARD PARIS NEW ST. LOUIS TOTE BLACK COATED FABRIC HANDBAG BAG

seller : ceologistics

link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/800-AUTH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a1a859367

appreciate your reply


----------



## Layn

momsidoo said:


> hello again  may i request for help in authenticating this :
> 
> item : $800 AUTHENTIC GOYARD PARIS NEW ST. LOUIS TOTE BLACK COATED FABRIC HANDBAG BAG
> 
> seller : ceologistics
> 
> link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/800-AUTH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a1a859367
> 
> appreciate your reply



Fake


----------



## momsidoo

Layn said:


> Fake



thanks for the help


----------



## Gisele088

Hi, may i request for help in authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance 
item : $800+ GOYARD Paris Womens S.T.Louis Canvas BAG Authentic New Shoulder Handbag
seller : eshops_2008 
Item #: 140717974382
link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14071797...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4359wt_1185


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi, need your kind help to authenticate this Goyard make-up bag on ebay.

Item: Goyard Blue Make-up Bag
Seller: danaree1234
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-blue...WH_Handbags&hash=item3372823f22#ht_500wt_1287

Thank you in advance


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi, need your kind help to authenticate this Goyard make-up bag on ebay.

Item: Goyard Blue Make-up Bag
Seller: danaree1234
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-blue...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372823f22#shId
Item number:	220964470562

Thank you in advance


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Here are more pics of the Goyard Blue Make-up Bag I saw on e-bay. Can anyone help see whether it's real or fake?
Tks!

Item: Goyard Blue Make-up Bag

Seller: danaree1234

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-blue...WH_Handbags&hash=item3372823f22#ht_500wt_1287

Item number: 220964470562


----------



## christymarie340

Gisele088 said:


> Hi, may i request for help in authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance
> item : $800+ GOYARD Paris Womens S.T.Louis Canvas BAG Authentic New Shoulder Handbag
> seller : eshops_2008
> Item #: 140717974382
> link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14071797...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4359wt_1185



Fake


----------



## christymarie340

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi, need your kind help to authenticate this Goyard make-up bag on ebay.
> 
> Item: Goyard Blue Make-up Bag
> Seller: danaree1234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-blue...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372823f22#shId
> Item number:	220964470562
> 
> Thank you in advance



No enough pictures. Please only post once in the future. Thanks


----------



## Gisele088

christymarie340 said:


> Fake


Thank you very much  much appreciated


----------



## myfriendups

christymarie340 said:


> Fake


 

I already received this bag.
How should i do?

Do i have to contact to ebay?

Help me!!!


----------



## myfriendups

christymarie340 said:


> Fake


 
I already got this bag.
How should i do?

Do i have to contact to ebay?

Help me!!!


----------



## myfriendups

Please....

Item Name: 
GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag

Item Number:150760382243
Seller ID:glamourousdesigns 
Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649




myfriendups said:


> I received bag but It is differnt to other authentic Goyards.
> 
> There is no "G" on the button. (picture 6,7)
> 
> And There is no "code" under the strap. (picture 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag
> 
> Item Number:150760382243
> Seller ID:glamourousdesigns
> Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> *Please help me..*


----------



## christymarie340

myfriendups said:


> I already received this bag.
> How should i do?
> 
> Do i have to contact to ebay?
> 
> Help me!!!



You need to file a claim with paypal. Please see the eBay forum for help, sorry.


----------



## myfriendups

christymarie340 said:


> You need to file a claim with paypal. Please see the eBay forum for help, sorry.


 
Ebay report says i need to contact to seller first.

How can i assert it is not authentic?
There is no auth number and no "G" on the button, is it the proof ?

Could you let me know what different is with authentic? 

Please reply one more~~


----------



## Envy1922

Hope I'm doing this right. I would like to authenticate this bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...H_Handbags&hash=item4601a64d9a#ht_2488wt_1054

Seller ID: milan_station_hk
Description: Authentic Goyard White Cowhide Leather Saint Louis GM
Condition: Pre-Owned
Item number: 300675386778


----------



## Envy1922

Please authenticate this one as well: scroll down to the bottom

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_947

Description: 100% AUTHENTIC ST. LOUIS MAISON GOYARD PM WHITE TOTE - ORIGINAL RECEIPT
Item number:	220969743668
Seller ID:ismail729

Thank you!


----------



## Envy1922

momsidoo said:


> hello  would like to ask your help again in authenticating this bag.
> 
> item :Authentic Goyard Pink St. Louis GM Tote Bag
> 
> item number : 330695193263
> 
> seller : kelly . sansom
> 
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfef832af#ht_500wt_901
> 
> TIA



I saw this one too and asked her questions...bag and answers did not measure up! Besides all of the dots looked exactly the same to me.


----------



## christymarie340

Envy1922 said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. I would like to authenticate this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...H_Handbags&hash=item4601a64d9a#ht_2488wt_1054
> 
> Seller ID: milan_station_hk
> Description: Authentic Goyard White Cowhide Leather Saint Louis GM
> Condition: Pre-Owned
> Item number: 300675386778



I can't see any of the details I need; surprising because Milan station is usually good. Btw- this is over retail, so you may as well get t from the boutique.


----------



## christymarie340

Envy1922 said:


> I saw this one too and asked her questions...bag and answers did not measure up! Besides all of the dots looked exactly the same to me.




Fake


----------



## christymarie340

Envy1922 said:


> Please authenticate this one as well: scroll down to the bottom
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_947
> 
> Description: 100% AUTHENTIC ST. LOUIS MAISON GOYARD PM WHITE TOTE - ORIGINAL RECEIPT
> Item number:	220969743668
> Seller ID:ismail729
> 
> Thank you!



Ended-need better pics anyway


----------



## christymarie340

Bumping this-please read



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST**
> *
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH * *and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request.* Searches    can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add *   to  the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:*
> 
> * Format to use for an auction item:*
> *
> Item Name:*
> *Item      Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:* (please    make sure link works after you post)
> 
> *Format to use for non-auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):*(please    make sure link works after you post)
> *Photos: *(attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR=teal][SIZE=2][B]
> [COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR] [SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]3.[/COLOR] All requests must have clear photos [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][COLOR=Black](either    in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).    This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the    macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the    details yourself, neither can we.
> [COLOR=Red]
> [COLOR=Black][B]At minimum, pics MUST include:[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][FONT=Georgia][SIZE=3]
> [FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Front
> Back
> Side
> Bottom
> Zipper
> Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> Date Code
> Zipper Pulls
> Snaps (front and back)[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][COLOR=teal][SIZE=2][COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=4][COLOR=Black]
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][B]If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. [/B]That    means if you have not received a response, please check your original    posting to ensure all information and pics are present.[SIZE=2][COLOR=black]
> 
> Authenticators are   not required       to answer every request, and it    is their right to ignore a   request   that is not in the proper   format.  [/COLOR]
> [/SIZE]  [COLOR=Black]
> 
> [/COLOR]  [SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][B][COLOR=Black]4.[/COLOR] [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][COLOR=Black][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red][B]Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post[/B].[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> [COLOR=Red][B][SIZE=3][COLOR=Black]
> 5.[/COLOR] Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR] Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). [/COLOR]If    the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments.    Remember,  we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so    please be  patient.
> [COLOR=Black]
> 
> [SIZE=3][B][COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]6. [/COLOR]To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, [/COLOR][COLOR=Red]quote or provide a link to your original request and response.[/COLOR] [/B][/SIZE]Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. [/COLOR][COLOR=black]Please utilize the quote feature when responding      directly to another post.[/COLOR]
> [SIZE=2]
> [/SIZE] [SIZE=4][COLOR=black][SIZE=2][B]
> [SIZE=3]7. [COLOR=Red]Comments on price and/or condition are [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]NOT [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]permitted. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=2]So please do not ask us for an opinion.[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> [SIZE=3]
> [B]8. [/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=black][B][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]Do NOT PM [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]an authenticator or moderator to      request authentication.[/COLOR][/SIZE] [/B]Any and all such requests must be posted in this      thread. [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=3][B]9. [COLOR=Red]Should one of your items be    questioned in this        thread, you are welcome to provide additional    pictures or materials        supporting its authenticity. [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
> 
> [COLOR=black]
> [SIZE=3][B]10. [COLOR=Red]Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in        this thread.[/COLOR] [/B][SIZE=2]Take your differences to Private Message or just   use      the REPORT function[/SIZE][/SIZE] ([B] [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/images/v5/buttons/report.gif[/B]      button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from      there.   In    the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can        intervene.    Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be   respectful  when you post and treat others as you expect to be  treated.   This is an  open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *
> Disclaimer*
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide           assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and           authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's   members         are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as    shoppers    and     collectors. They are not legally binding or    professional      authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the      forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## Envy1922

christymarie340 said:


> I can't see any of the details I need; surprising because Milan station is usually good. Btw- this is over retail, so you may as well get t from the boutique.


What close up do you need? Maybe I can get the seller to provide it. I was concerned about the seam on the side leading to the base of the bag. Also, the current price for the white GM St.Louis is priced at 1670, so I would be saving a few bucks but how do they profit unless it was bought at wholesale?? IDK, what do you think?


----------



## Envy1922

christymarie340 said:


> Ended-need better pics anyway



I wanted to bid on this one because she had the receipt info and gave me the name of the sa that she dealt with. But, when I wanted to bid on it, somehow, it ended hours sooner than I calculated!!! I was so shocked and confused. IF it was a fake then no love lost, however, if it was real then I missed out big time! I also wanted to know if typically the receipts will list the sizes as large and small vs. GM or PM.


----------



## Nicki81

Hi I'm new- I recently sold my navy GM on eBay and purchasd my red GM.I was watching the pink GM. It had me believing at first but im still skeptical. I keep checking the sellers feedback waiting for the buyer to complain. I also noticed on my bags that on the snap for the pochette the interior has the word Goyard not just a star design. Love this forum. It really has helped me distinguish the imposters from the good ones. I will sell my babies on eBay but prefer bergdorfs for purchases. Thanks!


----------



## Embratt

Please authenticate:

Goyard St. Louis
Seller: madaboutrhys
Item: 140721659558
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140721659558#ht_500wt_1057


----------



## Nicki81

Authentic. Not sure if I'm allowed to help with this but IMO authentic.


----------



## blackmamba10000

I know Let.Trade has a really good reputation, but are their Goyard's definitely authentic?

Here's a link to one available for sale right now: http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAXN

Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

Embratt said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Goyard St. Louis
> Seller: madaboutrhys
> Item: 140721659558
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140721659558#ht_500wt_1057



Looks ok


----------



## christymarie340

blackmamba10000 said:


> I know Let.Trade has a really good reputation, but are their Goyard's definitely authentic?
> 
> Here's a link to one available for sale right now: http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=GOYAXN
> 
> Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Yes


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hello! Can someone tell me what the underside of the snap on the coin pouch (above the heat stamp) should look like on a St. Louis? Mine says Goyard Paris, but I saw a photo of an identical bag on a reputable reseller's site that had a different kind of snap. I bought mine from another reputable reseller and now I'm having doubts.

Thank you!


----------



## christymarie340

HermesNewbie said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me what the underside of the snap on the coin pouch (above the heat stamp) should look like on a St. Louis? Mine says Goyard Paris, but I saw a photo of an identical bag on a reputable reseller's site that had a different kind of snap. I bought mine from another reputable reseller and now I'm having doubts.
> 
> Thank you!




Depends on when it was made; they did change. If you post pics, I'm happy to take a look


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

myfriendups said:
			
		

> Please....
> 
> Item Name:
> GOYARD Red W Hand Paint Desgin Shoulder bag/Tote Handbag
> 
> Item Number:150760382243
> Seller ID:glamourousdesigns
> Linkhttp:http://www.ebay.com/itm/150760382243...84.m1439.l2649








There should be a G.. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## k0k0m0

hi! pls help authenticate. thanks in advance! 

Description: Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Black
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
Item number: 170801286787
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Au...tDomain_211&hash=item27c48cce83#ht_2934wt_932


----------



## christymarie340

k0k0m0 said:


> hi! pls help authenticate. thanks in advance!
> 
> Description: Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Black
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> Item number: 170801286787
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Au...tDomain_211&hash=item27c48cce83#ht_2934wt_932



NeeD more pics


----------



## christymarie340

*Please to everyone who posts for requests: SEE THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD for the pictures needed. I have people PM me on a regular basis, which according to the rules is not allowed, asking to authenticate and I CANNOT help w/o all the pictures needed. Please, if you post the correct pictures, there is no need to PM me-I will respond here.*


----------



## gie121

Item Name: goyard st luis yellow gm
Photos:


----------



## christymarie340

gie121 said:


> Item Name: goyard st luis yellow gm
> Photos:



Fake


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My0708, no fighting or arguing here...  Hehehe!! Cristymarie said it's a replica, maybe they haven't posted enough pictures and from what she sees? It's a fake... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SassieMe

shakes said:


> seeing the secret thread at the strap, its authentic, with the pic itself considering no stamp code at all yes it is auth, because fake ones will look shinny on pictures and the original one photos will appear as actual, no doubt on this goyard yellow st louis.....


----------



## christymarie340

my0708 said:


> #1289
> christymarie340....how come you said its fake, st louis goyard yellow, on my end its authentic most especially the threads and what they call the secret thread at the strap, were you able to see that point and the snap button closure, for me its authentic not seeing the snap serial merely by the photos given



We don't discuss why for obvious reasons, but there are details in these pictures that are red flags. In my opinion, it is not an authentic goyard, sorry.


----------



## *Freetoes*

*Item Name*: St. Louis PM

Can I get a second opinion on this white St. Louis please?


----------



## *Freetoes*

and a few more pictures from St. Louis PM above..


----------



## christymarie340

*Freetoes* said:


> *Item Name*: St. Louis PM
> 
> Can I get a second opinion on this white St. Louis please?



Free toes, can you please post a close up of the front of the snap on the pouch?


----------



## *Freetoes*

Yes, here's a close-up of the snap on pouch:


----------



## christymarie340

*Freetoes* said:


> Yes, here's a close-up of the snap on pouch:



Looks good to me! Just wondering: is it a GM or PM? From the placement of things it looks like a GM, but I know you posted as a PM


----------



## *Freetoes*

christymarie340 said:


> Looks good to me! Just wondering: is it a GM or PM? From the placement of things it looks like a GM, but I know you posted as a PM



Thank you! I had no doubts until I started looking at the differences between my older tote and some of the newer ones and their markings... Scary!

It measures out to a PM. Still ok?


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> Yes, here's a close-up of the snap on pouch:



I have a white pm so I must say it is authentic based on the cracks.. Hehehe!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *Freetoes*

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I have a white pm so I must say it is authentic based on the cracks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



LOL. I still love it!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> LOL. I still love it!



Freetoes, I love mine, too! I'm considering getting a yellow one but the cracks are annoying!! Anyway, good luck!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## christymarie340

*Freetoes* said:


> Thank you! I had no doubts until I started looking at the differences between my older tote and some of the newer ones and their markings... Scary!
> 
> It measures out to a PM. Still ok?



Yup, they're not always lined up perfect...just wondering for my own curiosity! Enjoy


----------



## *Freetoes*

christymarie340 said:


> Yup, they're not always lined up perfect...just wondering for my own curiosity! Enjoy



Good to know ~ thanks so much for your help.


----------



## izzah d' iguana

Ladies need your help... It is my very first to buy the brand... TIA!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM Black
Item Number: 180850371847
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Au...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a1b85ad07



_i just want to make sure before purchasing, most of my used lv's were authenticated here..._


----------



## christymarie340

izzah d' iguana said:


> Ladies need your help... It is my very first to buy the brand... TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM Black
> Item Number: 180850371847
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Au...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a1b85ad07
> 
> 
> 
> _i just want to make sure before purchasing, most of my used lv's were authenticated here..._





Looks ok


----------



## izzah d' iguana

christymarie340 said:


> Looks ok



yey! thank you for your time christy :urock:marie!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I have a white pm so I must say it is authentic based on the cracks.. Hehehe!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That's interesting...I would have thought that you'd say it's authentic because you bought it from the boutique. Not from the cracks, so to speak.​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

*Freetoes* said:


> and a few more pictures from St. Louis PM above..



Free, it's not authentic! I am sorry I am late to the game here.
 I'm happy to further discuss this with you.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Can someone please authenticate this Goyard?
Thank you.

Item Name: Green Goyard St. Louis Tote- Medium
Item Number: 300684995585
Seller ID: alexandranp99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Goyar...WH_Handbags&hash=item460238ec01#ht_600wt_1189


----------



## christymarie340

Glitter_pixie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Goyard?
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Green Goyard St. Louis Tote- Medium
> Item Number: 300684995585
> Seller ID: alexandranp99
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Goyar...WH_Handbags&hash=item460238ec01#ht_600wt_1189



Please read the first post


----------



## *Freetoes*

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Free, it's not authentic! I am sorry I am late to the game here.
> I'm happy to further discuss this with you.



your PM box is full sweetie


----------



## purse.pixie03

hi ladies, im lemming for the white st louis pm, hope you can help me determine if it's authentic or not:


Item Name (if you know it): Goyard St Louis Pm White
Link (if available): http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...t+Louis+Pm+White?referralKeywords=st+louis+pm
Photos: pls see link


----------



## kamikaze

can someone help my friend with this one? im leaning towards fake because of the print on the back is off to the side and barely visible. 

Item Name: Goyard Saint Florentin wallet
Item Number: 251038570140
Seller ID: chrislamberthjr09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251038570140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Envy1922

Please authenticate Goyard GM.


----------



## Envy1922

http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u383/username_2012/th_photo4-2.jpg


----------



## kamikaze

kamikaze said:


> can someone help my friend with this one? im leaning towards fake because of the print on the back is off to the side and barely visible.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Florentin wallet
> Item Number: 251038570140
> Seller ID: chrislamberthjr09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251038570140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



 anyone? it should be coming in tomorrow. so we can return it if anything is wrong with it


----------



## kamikaze

kamikaze said:


> can someone help my friend with this one? im leaning towards fake because of the print on the back is off to the side and barely visible.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Florentin wallet
> Item Number: 251038570140
> Seller ID: chrislamberthjr09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251038570140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



  no one at all? ??  it was in the mail today and i took it out to check it out. had a few extra pictures. trying it out with cards in it to see how it is. hoping some help out there  http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5193/7075127821_aa3c2d66fc_b.jpg http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/6929054662_435edea170_b.jpg http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7073/7075130751_49913def0c_b.jpg


----------



## Jeff87

Hi all,

A good friend of mine gave me his Goyard cardholder since he didn't use it often. He told me he got it from the Paris store but I just want to be sure it is authentic.

Pics:

Box














Front









Close-up





Back





The white stitching has turned a bit yellow as you can see. The yellow of the cloth and brown of the box are a tad more vibrant in real life than in the pics. The inside of the card holder is yellow leather of course. And inside the lowest card slot on the back there is this 'number' : AR00200709. The leather definitely is painted since I can feel all of the little 'bumps'.

If any more pics are needed to be sure it is authentic I will get them up asap, just let me know. 

So basically I'd like to know 2 things:
- Is it authentic?
- What is the retail price on this? As I might let this go.

Thanks in advance, all!


----------



## arkim

Hi I'm thinking to buy this tote but dont know if it's authentic. Pls help!

Item Name: GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM SHOULDER BAG COATING CANVAS YELLOW
Item Number: 261004860851
Seller ID: *azcortez*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-ST-L...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc51a1db3

Thank you so much!


----------



## christymarie340

From what I can see this looks authentic, in my opinion. I bought one about 2 years ago...but I don't remember the price. You can call the boutique and ask.




Jeff87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A good friend of mine gave me his Goyard cardholder since he didn't use it often. He told me he got it from the Paris store but I just want to be sure it is authentic.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white stitching has turned a bit yellow as you can see. The yellow of the cloth and brown of the box are a tad more vibrant in real life than in the pics. The inside of the card holder is yellow leather of course. And inside the lowest card slot on the back there is this 'number' : AR00200709. The leather definitely is painted since I can feel all of the little 'bumps'.
> 
> If any more pics are needed to be sure it is authentic I will get them up asap, just let me know.
> 
> So basically I'd like to know 2 things:
> - Is it authentic?
> - What is the retail price on this? As I might let this go.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all!


----------



## christymarie340

arkim said:


> Hi I'm thinking to buy this tote but dont know if it's authentic. Pls help!
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM SHOULDER BAG COATING CANVAS YELLOW
> Item Number: 261004860851
> Seller ID: *azcortez*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-ST-L...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc51a1db3
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## christymarie340

$245 new



Jeff87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A good friend of mine gave me his Goyard cardholder since he didn't use it often. He told me he got it from the Paris store but I just want to be sure it is authentic.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white stitching has turned a bit yellow as you can see. The yellow of the cloth and brown of the box are a tad more vibrant in real life than in the pics. The inside of the card holder is yellow leather of course. And inside the lowest card slot on the back there is this 'number' : AR00200709. The leather definitely is painted since I can feel all of the little 'bumps'.
> 
> If any more pics are needed to be sure it is authentic I will get them up asap, just let me know.
> 
> So basically I'd like to know 2 things:
> - Is it authentic?
> - What is the retail price on this? As I might let this go.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all!


----------



## kamikaze

if anyone can help me id like a second opinion on this
front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heat stamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



close up of print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 barcode


----------



## kamikaze

kamikaze said:


> if anyone can help me id like a second opinion on this
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heat stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barcode



 if im missing something, someone please let me know. seems like no one is replying :/


----------



## kamikaze

kamikaze said:


> if anyone can help me id like a second opinion on this
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heat stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barcode



 still waiting. been a while.


----------



## aimee0474

Sorry about the condition of the images, I couldnt find my SD card so had to use my cell phone. 

I have been looking around here to see if it is even worth putting up. It is hand painted, you can feel the painting when you run your finger over it. There are no dots between the E and Goyard, but I read that they arent always there. Stitching all looks good, it is very light weight. 

Date code reads: STU020051

Thanks in advance for looking! 

Item name: Fidji (??)
No link, in my possession
Images: clickable thumbnails


----------



## Envy1922

aimee0474 said:


> Sorry about the condition of the images, I couldnt find my SD card so had to use my cell phone.
> 
> I have been looking around here to see if it is even worth putting up. It is hand painted, you can feel the painting when you run your finger over it. There are no dots between the E and Goyard, but I read that they arent always there. Stitching all looks good, it is very light weight.
> 
> Date code reads: STU020051
> 
> Thanks in advance for looking!
> 
> Item name: Fidji (??)
> No link, in my possession
> Images: clickable thumbnails



Sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands. I went to Goyard and authenticated my bag! Perhaps you can bring yours in and compare it. From the pictures, the interior and stitching looks off, IMO. Try to look at some other authentic bags on this site and compare it to yours. Hope that helps!


----------



## aimee0474

I dont have a store here who sells it. I have been researching for nearly 3 hours and it really all does look good. But since this is the first one I have ever had I am no expert. LOL


----------



## specialshelly

kamikaze - When did he get the wallet? It looks ok to me but not definite. There is a section of stitching that looks off the line but hard to tell from the photos you posted.

aimee - Sorry, your Goyard is not authentic.  Stitching is incorrect for that style and it just doesn't look right overall.


----------



## kamikaze

specialshelly said:


> kamikaze - When did he get the wallet? It looks ok to me but not definite. There is a section of stitching that looks off the line but hard to tell from the photos you posted.
> 
> aimee - Sorry, your Goyard is not authentic.  Stitching is incorrect for that style and it just doesn't look right overall.



 thank you so much. this wallet is actually my own and it was purchased second hand. not too sure on when the wallet was actually purchased. seems old though.  i will try to take better pictures of the stitching now although i am not sure what picture to take specifically.


----------



## specialshelly

Kamikaze - congrats, it's authentic!


----------



## kamikaze

specialshelly said:


> Kamikaze - congrats, it's authentic!



 thank you so much for the help. very much appreciated!


----------



## barbie444

I'd love an opinion on this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebdccaef0#ht_6360wt_956


----------



## christymarie340

barbie444 said:


> I'd love an opinion on this.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebdccaef0#ht_6360wt_956



Pictures are inadequate for authenticating, sorry.


----------



## pradacutie

I am posting after reading that one of the purseforum members called out Fashionphile for selling fake Goyard bags. I purchased a Goyard St. Louis GM bag Fashionphile last September. I never opened the box until right now. I know crazy, right. I started law school in the fall and had to move and did not realize I had the left the box at my parents's home. Can someone please help me authenticate. I am going to add the link from my account on fashionphile. Tomorrow, I will be back home so I will post pictures of the actual bag.
http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-St.-Louis-GM-Bordeaux-14986


----------



## christymarie340

pradacutie said:


> I am posting after reading that one of the purseforum members called out Fashionphile for selling fake Goyard bags. I purchased a Goyard St. Louis GM bag Fashionphile last September. I never opened the box until right now. I know crazy, right. I started law school in the fall and had to move and did not realize I had the left the box at my parents's home. Can someone please help me authenticate. I am going to add the link from my account on fashionphile. Tomorrow, I will be back home so I will post pictures of the actual bag.
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-St.-Louis-GM-Bordeaux-14986



Looks ok IMO


----------



## ash&diamond

Hi i will appreciated if any of you can help me authentic this white st louis pm pls?






























































(Pardon my pictures quality as im using iphone to snap)


----------



## specialshelly

pradacutie - looks good

ash&diamond - I can't blow up your photos but it looks good to me


----------



## MelodyMG

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a used Goyard PM tote. The seller said it is authentic but after receiving it I'm iffy about authenticity. When I put my hand over the print it doesn't really feel bumpy. There is no wallet attached (seller took it off) and I don't see any serial numbers on the purse. Please help, thanks in advance. 

Here is the photobucket album:
http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc469/_mmg_/


----------



## squsihy

Hello ladies
I'm newish to Goyard but LOVE the beautiful pattern
was wondering if someone could authenticate this auction?
TIA!!!!!

Item Name:GOYARD ST LOUIS PM SHOPPER TOTE NAVY BLUE 100% AUTHENTIC BNWT
Item Number: 150816558700
Seller ID: cofeelover20 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15081655870...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_485wt_1415


----------



## MelodyMG

Hello ladies, I found another Goyard on eBay and was wondering if you could authenticate this one as well.

Item name: Goyard St. Louis PM tote- black 
Item number: 251058193492
Seller ID: Jahekuu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...A_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a743c0454#ht_884wt_79

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## specialshelly

Melody, I am having a hard time with your photos because they are very dark, sorry.  The auction you posted needs more photos

Squishy - looks good to me


----------



## MelodyMG

@specialshelly.. Sorry my iPhone camera isn't the greatest. I posted some more, hopefully they will work better. I appreciate your help. Thanks so much!

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc469/_mmg_/


----------



## elham17

Hi ladies,

I found this Goyard Saint Louis GM bag on ebay and wondered if you could authenticate this one?  The seller hasn't provided many photos....


Item Name:  Large Yellow Goyard Saint Louis St Tote Shopper Sac Bag
Item Number:  261025659825
Seller ID:  chancesare502
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Yello...Accessories&hash=item3cc6577bb1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## gs0612

please help me for this st louis.


sac goyard grand modele marron noir
mandarinegourmande75 
160803905845
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

+ pics:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


----------



## Miss KK

gs0612 said:
			
		

> please help me for this st louis.
> 
> sac goyard grand modele marron noir
> mandarinegourmande75
> 160803905845
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160803905845&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/



I'm going to say I think this is a FAKE. One, the chevrons all along the sides where the stitching comes together are all messed up. Even along the stitching, Goyard makes sure to have the chevrons line up and look as though it is all one consecutive piece of leather. All high end designer bags do this as well. Secondly, the date code looks very big and cheaply printed.


----------



## gs0612

Miss KK said:


> I'm going to say I think this is a FAKE. One, the chevrons all along the sides where the stitching comes together are all messed up. Even along the stitching, Goyard makes sure to have the chevrons line up and look as though it is all one consecutive piece of leather. All high end designer bags do this as well. Secondly, the date code looks very big and cheaply printed.




thanks for your reply.

Other people can help me?  more views...


----------



## gs0612

dear specialshelly, christymarie340,...

could you help me for #1344, please? thanks a lot.


----------



## fashionistarz

Miss KK said:


> I'm going to say I think this is a FAKE. One, the chevrons all along the sides where the stitching comes together are all messed up. Even along the stitching, Goyard makes sure to have the chevrons line up and look as though it is all one consecutive piece of leather. All high end designer bags do this as well. Secondly, the date code looks very big and cheaply printed.


it seems to be an original!don't worry about the picture quality and the chevron...I have several bags and it looks like a real one!the fakes are kaki inside...ask for the invoice!if you have one its good!


----------



## gs0612

fashionistarz said:


> it seems to be an original!don't worry about the picture quality and the chevron...I have several bags and it looks like a real one!the fakes are kaki inside...ask for the invoice!if you have one its good!




thanks for your reply.

I'm waiting for more opinions...


----------



## gs0612

dear specialshelly, christymarie340,...

could you help me for #1344, please? thanks a lot.


----------



## louien

Hi everyone!

Hope you can help me with this:
Item Name: Goyard Top Handle Large Tote Blue Mint Condition (COMORES)
Item Number: 370613386698
Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.ph/avr805/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Goyard-Top-H...omain_211&hash=item564a477dca#ht_12980wt_1026

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## POODLGRL

Can someone authenticate this?
Item Name:NICE GOYARD CROISIERE 35 BLACK CHEVRON CANVAS LEATHER PURSE BAG~HANDBAG~BARNEYS
Item Number:150816762547
Seller ID:emily-and-co
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15081676254...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_9355wt_1156

I've never used this to authenticate before--I hope I did it right! Thanks for your help
Poodlgrl


----------



## flyingkid

Hi everyone!

Hope you can help me with this:
Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM Black Chevron Tote Bag Used but Mint Pre-owned condition
Item Number: 251068254846
Seller ID: madaboutsteve
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-St...ultDomain_3&hash=item3a74d58a7e#ht_500wt_1202

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## christymarie340

flyingkid said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope you can help me with this:
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM Black Chevron Tote Bag Used but Mint Pre-owned condition
> Item Number: 251068254846
> Seller ID: madaboutsteve
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-St...ultDomain_3&hash=item3a74d58a7e#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!




FAKE!!! and this seller keeps listing them!


----------



## gs0612

christymarie340 said:


> FAKE!!! and this seller keeps listing them!





could you help me for #1344, please? thanks so much.


----------



## christymarie340

I'd like to see a close up of the snap, but from what I can see, it looks ok to me, so far.



gs0612 said:


> please help me for this st louis.
> 
> 
> sac goyard grand modele marron noir
> mandarinegourmande75
> 160803905845
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> + pics:
> http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af337/gs0612/goyard/


----------



## gs0612

christymarie340 said:


> I'd like to see a close up of the snap, but from what I can see, it looks ok to me, so far.




thanks for your reply. would you want to see other picutres?


----------



## JMark

steph.sanchez61 said:


> Red Vine, I would be careful with that one.  That is just my opinion and please seek others, but there should be a colon between the E and the G (E:GOYARD) as well as a silver engraved snap.  Another thing to consider is that there are only three pictures posted, no return guarantee, and very little description of the bag.  The later things could be very circumstantial though.  IMO, you should email the seller and ask the date of when the bag was issued.  That might clear up some discrepancies


I Just bought a Goyard bag in Barneys at this INFO is *100% INCORRECT!!!* There is no colon between the E and G such as E:GOYARD and when I asked about such a claim, every single bag DID NOT have this. Barneys is an authorized dealer, READERS BEWARE...There is NO colon of any sort. DO Not use this for authentication purposes!!!


----------



## perlygirly

Can someone please tell me if this listing is for an authentic Goyard St. Louis PM?

Item Name: ESTATE AUTHENTIC GOYARD PM TOTE BAG Authenticity Confirmed
Item Number: 170851283401
Seller: breyn80881
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17085128340...T&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_2179wt_898

I know the item says authenticity confirmed but I`m still having doubts...this is my dream bag and I would hate for my biggest shopping nightmare to come true and end up getting a fake!


----------



## christymarie340

perlygirly said:


> Can someone please tell me if this listing is for an authentic Goyard St. Louis PM?
> 
> Item Name: ESTATE AUTHENTIC GOYARD PM TOTE BAG Authenticity Confirmed
> Item Number: 170851283401
> Seller: breyn80881
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17085128340...T&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_2179wt_898
> 
> I know the item says authenticity confirmed but I`m still having doubts...this is my dream bag and I would hate for my biggest shopping nightmare to come true and end up getting a fake!



In my opinion, this is not an authentic Goyard, sorry.


----------



## perlygirly

christymarie340 said:


> In my opinion, this is not an authentic Goyard, sorry.


Thanks! After reading the reply on post #1351 above, it made me think twice before bidding. The picture on this pm tote does show a colon between the E and G...


----------



## flyingkid

Hello, 

Could someone please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I saw it in a consignment store in Tokyo. Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

flyingkid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please kindly authenticate this bag for me? I saw it in a consignment store in Tokyo. Thanks!



Not enough pics, sorry


----------



## ahbocat

Please help with this one. Thank you. 
Item number 320915090507
Item name Saint Louis GM green
Seller iness-3745


----------



## JMark

One of the best ways to tell if this bag is authentic is its texture. The outside leather should have almost a pebble like feel, not completely smooth. The snap on inside small bag should have official Goyard stamp engraved and there should be a stamp on that inside flap that starts with letters and ends with numbers.

Please beware of posts that just make sweeping statements abt authenticity such as, "in my opinion, it's fake". If those people had any clue they would justify such a statement.

There are obvious markers that have nothing to do with colons in between letters. That has to with the particular color of leather because each has the chevron feature painted onto the leather. They are dots running vertically down the bag, not specifically colons to represent authenticity. Some dots show more obviously in different colors.


----------



## JMark

perlygirly said:


> Thanks! After reading the reply on post #1351 above, it made me think twice before bidding. The picture on this pm tote does show a colon between the E and G...


The colon is not meant to be a colon in between words, it is merely a dot paint detail that runs vertically down the bag but is not a true marker of authenticity. This white tote does have the proper markers including snap detail on inside smaller bag, engraved numbers on the inside flap of that smaller bag and the Goyard embossed stamp also on inside flap. It was most likely authentic. Sorry you missed out on it. 

The only thing to be cautious of are postings that make sweeping, unsubstantiated statements like " in my opinion, it's fake". The individual selling this bag does not deserve to be implicated but such general statements.


----------



## christymarie340

JMark said:


> One of the best ways to tell if this bag is authentic is its texture. The outside leather should have almost a pebble like feel, not completely smooth. The snap on inside small bag should have official Goyard stamp engraved and there should be a stamp on that inside flap that starts with letters and ends with numbers.
> 
> *Please beware of posts that just make sweeping statements abt authenticity such as, "in my opinion, it's fake". If those people had any clue they would justify such a statement.*
> 
> There are obvious markers that have nothing to do with colons in between letters. That has to with the particular color of leather because each has the chevron feature painted onto the leather. They are dots running vertically down the bag, not specifically colons to represent authenticity. Some dots show more obviously in different colors.



We don't comment on why something is fake...for obvious reasons.


----------



## christymarie340

JMark said:


> The colon is not meant to be a colon in between words, it is merely a dot paint detail that runs vertically down the bag but is not a true marker of authenticity. This white tote does have the proper markers including snap detail on inside smaller bag, engraved numbers on the inside flap of that smaller bag and the Goyard embossed stamp also on inside flap. It was most likely authentic. Sorry you missed out on it.
> 
> The only thing to be cautious of are postings that make sweeping, unsubstantiated statements like " in my opinion, it's fake". The individual selling this bag does not deserve to be implicated but such general statements.



The white bag in question is fake. Just because it's stamped "goyard" w/a serial number, does not make it authentic.


----------



## Layn

JMark said:


> The colon is not meant to be a colon in between words, it is merely a dot paint detail that runs vertically down the bag but is not a true marker of authenticity. This white tote does have the proper markers including snap detail on inside smaller bag, engraved numbers on the inside flap of that smaller bag and the Goyard embossed stamp also on inside flap. It was most likely authentic. Sorry you missed out on it.
> 
> The only thing to be cautious of are postings that make sweeping, unsubstantiated statements like " in my opinion, it's fake". The individual selling this bag does not deserve to be implicated but such general statements.



I have not been authenticating much. But one thing I believe TPF-ers want to avoid is to see replicas of our favourite brands appearing everywhere else. Sometimes details on why an item is NOT real, just gives ideas to counterfeit sellers on how to make their products 'better'.
Your concern is valid, but there sure is a flip side to the coin


----------



## Layn

JMark said:


> The colon is not meant to be a colon in between words, it is merely a dot paint detail that runs vertically down the bag but is not a true marker of authenticity. This white tote does have the proper markers including snap detail on inside smaller bag, engraved numbers on the inside flap of that smaller bag and the Goyard embossed stamp also on inside flap. It was most likely authentic. Sorry you missed out on it.
> 
> The only thing to be cautious of are postings that make sweeping, unsubstantiated statements like " in my opinion, it's fake". The individual selling this bag does not deserve to be implicated but such general
> 
> I have not been authenticating much. But one thing I believe TPF-ers want to avoid is to see replicas of our favourite brands appearing everywhere else. Sometimes details on why an item is NOT real, just gives ideas to counterfeit sellers on how to make their products 'better'.
> Your concern is valid, but there sure is a flip side to the coin


----------



## mombug

Hello authenticators, would you mind authenticating this St. Louis GM from Fashionphile.  

Item Name:  Goyard St. Louis GM
Seller:  Fashionphile
Link:  
http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-St.-Louis-GM-Black-and-Tan-25191

Thanks in advance for you assistance.


----------



## ydraha

I would gladly appreciate if someone could help authenticate this bag


----------



## dolali

I am in love with Goyard and I am seriously considering getting one very soon. Can you help me with your opinions about authenticity?
 
*Item Name:  *Auth. Goyard Black Coated Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
 *Item      Number: *270992766623
 *Seller ID: *cashinyourcloset
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/270992766623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

*Item Name:*  Auth GOYARD SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE BAG PVC/LEATHER GREEN (BF033690)
*Item Number:* 320919143879
*Seller ID*: elady01
*Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320919143879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many, many thanks!


----------



## trungg86

Item Name: GOYARD CARD CASE BLACK/TAN WALLET HOLDER 
Item Number: 251084239490
Seller ID: d-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-CARD...E-/251084239490?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a75c97282


----------



## lumy_

Would love some feedback on these 2:

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Goyard Saint Louis GM Black Tote Orange MRC stripe
Item Number: 300722769635
Seller ID: chuleemas
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Item name: Goyard Saint Louis GM Tote Bag Black w/ Black Stitching
Item number: 270996005044
Seller ID: abercrombie33 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Last one lacks photos, which parts should I ask for close-ups of?

tia!


----------



## christymarie340

In my opinion, this is not an authentic Goyard




ydraha said:


> I would gladly appreciate if someone could help authenticate this bag


----------



## christymarie340

trungg86 said:


> Item Name: GOYARD CARD CASE BLACK/TAN WALLET HOLDER
> Item Number: 251084239490
> Seller ID: d-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-CARD...E-/251084239490?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a75c97282



The retail on this is less than the listed price; just buy from an authorized retailer...


----------



## christymarie340

Neither auction had enough pictures...



lumy_ said:


> Would love some feedback on these 2:
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Goyard Saint Louis GM Black Tote Orange MRC stripe
> Item Number: 300722769635
> Seller ID: chuleemas
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Item name: Goyard Saint Louis GM Tote Bag Black w/ Black Stitching
> Item number: 270996005044
> Seller ID: abercrombie33
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Last one lacks photos, which parts should I ask for close-ups of?
> 
> tia!


----------



## christymarie340

mombug said:


> Hello authenticators, would you mind authenticating this St. Louis GM from Fashionphile.
> 
> Item Name:  Goyard St. Louis GM
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Link:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-St.-Louis-GM-Black-and-Tan-25191
> 
> Thanks in advance for you assistance.



From what I can see, it looks good


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

dolali said:


> I am in love with Goyard and I am seriously considering getting one very soon. Can you help me with your opinions about authenticity?
> 
> *Item Name:  *Auth. Goyard Black Coated Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
> *Item      Number: *270992766623
> *Seller ID: *cashinyourcloset
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/270992766623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *Item Name:*  Auth GOYARD SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE BAG PVC/LEATHER GREEN (BF033690)
> *Item Number:* 320919143879
> *Seller ID*: elady01
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320919143879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many, many thanks!



Black is FAKE! The dots should not be touching and should be an exact when seeing them lined up. Fakes will often times be splotchy and uneven, overlapping with the colours. This is horrendous. I didn't inspect the other auction.


----------



## Longchamp

dolali said:


> I am in love with Goyard and I am seriously considering getting one very soon. Can you help me with your opinions about authenticity?
> 
> *Item Name: *Auth. Goyard Black Coated Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
> *Item Number: *270992766623
> *Seller ID: *cashinyourcloset
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/270992766623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *Item Name:* Auth GOYARD SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE BAG PVC/LEATHER GREEN (BF033690)
> *Item Number:* 320919143879
> *Seller ID*: elady01
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320919143879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many, many thanks!


 
The black one is fake.  I'm surprised.  That seller must have been dooped by her consignor as she doesn't usually sell fake bags.

The second one looks good from what I can see, but not enough pix.


----------



## menchie20

Hi,

I am interested in these 2 bags. The auction ends in 10 hours. I hope someone can authenticate.

Item Name: TRES BEAU GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
Item Number: 350573387893
Seller ID: cristalbrut
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1032wt_164http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1032wt_164

Item Name: MAGNIFIQUE GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
Item Number: 350573387236
Seller ID: cristalbrut
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Longchamp

menchie20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in these 2 bags. The auction ends in 10 hours. I hope someone can authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: TRES BEAU GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
> Item Number: 350573387893
> Seller ID: cristalbrut
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1032wt_164
> 
> Item Name: MAGNIFIQUE GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
> Item Number: 350573387236
> Seller ID: cristalbrut
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Much appreciated! Thanks!


 
Not enough pix but at first glance, both look fake.

Funny that this is your first post on tFP.  Welcome and join in the discussions.


----------



## menchie20

Thank you so much.

Does it help if the seller has a receipt for when the 2 bags were bought at the same time? Although he says he can't mail it with the bag because he needs it to sell the other bag. He can only provide a scanned copy via email.


----------



## benr

I always find it a bad sign when the seller has numerous bags for sale in the same style...I think he's got about 5 of them or so in different colors.  My gut says fake.  



menchie20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in these 2 bags. The auction ends in 10 hours. I hope someone can authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: TRES BEAU GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
> Item Number: 350573387893
> Seller ID: cristalbrut
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1032wt_164http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1032wt_164
> 
> Item Name: MAGNIFIQUE GOYARD SAINT-LOUIS GM
> Item Number: 350573387236
> Seller ID: cristalbrut
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cheapmommy

Thanks in advance for any help authenticating!
Item Name: Auth GOYARD TOTE BAG PVC/LEATHER ORANGE
Item Number: 170864660877
Seller ID: maharr012012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-TOTE-BAG-PVC-LEATHER-ORANGE-SUT020077-excellent-c-/170864660877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c853d18d#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Power

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks in advance for any help authenticating!
> Item Name: Auth GOYARD TOTE BAG PVC/LEATHER ORANGE
> Item Number: 170864660877
> Seller ID: maharr012012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c853d18d#ht_500wt_922



I'm new here, but I'll try and help.  
I think it is a FAKE. I'm not sure how to explain it but the texture etc. looks very off.
I searched the serial # in this forum.... it shows back in 2010 someone was trying to sell this (same?) bag and another PFer said it is a fake also. I hope that's enough proof for  you.


----------



## cheapmommy

Power said:


> I'm new here, but I'll try and help.
> I think it is a FAKE. I'm not sure how to explain it but the texture etc. looks very off.
> I searched the serial # in this forum.... it shows back in 2010 someone was trying to sell this (same?) bag and another PFer said it is a fake also. I hope that's enough proof for  you.



Thanks!  I'm going to stay away from it!!


----------



## Longchamp

Power said:


> I'm new here, but I'll try and help.
> I think it is a FAKE. I'm not sure how to explain it but the texture etc. looks very off.
> I searched the serial # in this forum.... it shows back in 2010 someone was trying to sell this (same?) bag and another PFer said it is a fake also. I hope that's enough proof for  you.




Huh?   A post via a goyard serial number?


----------



## Power

Longchamp said:


> Huh?   A post via a goyard serial number?



Yup!
In the listing the seller wrote "# inside the bag : SUT020077 "
And..... 
Page 43 of this very thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/authenticate-this-goyard-read-post-1-first-426948-43.html

First post of that page golconda confirmed the same colour st. louis (also serial # SUT020077) being fake.


----------



## dolali

Longchamp said:


> The black one is fake.  I'm surprised.  That seller must have been dooped by her consignor as she doesn't usually sell fake bags.
> 
> The second one looks good from what I can see, but not enough pix.




Thank you for your response! 

Yikes! someone got a fake for almost 1k!


----------



## dolali

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Black is FAKE! The dots should not be touching and should be an exact when seeing them lined up. Fakes will often times be splotchy and uneven, overlapping with the colours. This is horrendous. I didn't inspect the other auction.




Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## smashion

please authenticate this goyard wallet

also, if anyone can tell me the exact name and original price for this wallet

i would appreciate it

thanks for any help!


----------



## Power

smashion said:


> please authenticate this goyard wallet
> 
> also, if anyone can tell me the exact name and original price for this wallet
> 
> i would appreciate it
> 
> thanks for any help!



I would say it's a fake. I have never seen a goyard wallet in that interior colour(3rd pic). The chevrons look like it is done with a cheap printer...


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! I picked this bag up today and want to make sure it isnt authentic before I destroy it. 

It is black with black stitching. The Y's are white, gray and brown. 

I can not find a date code of any kind in the bag. 

the back of the hardware on the straps is stamped Goyard Paris

the lining is yellow fabric, looks like a twill of some kind. No zipper in there. Just has a large pocket that closes with a button type closure. 

I forgot to take a photo of the back of the screw but it has a + type screw, if that makes sense. 

Sorry the photos are not taken in the best location. I dont want to waste any time and effort on a bag that is likely fake. LOL

Thanks! 

(clickable thumbnails)


----------



## Power

This one is actually quite convincing, but there are a few things wrong with it. I think they're trying to mimic the Croisiere? Might want to wait for a second opinion on this. 




aimee0474 said:


> Hi! I picked this bag up today and want to make sure it isnt authentic before I destroy it.
> 
> It is black with black stitching. The Y's are white, gray and brown.
> 
> I can not find a date code of any kind in the bag.
> 
> the back of the hardware on the straps is stamped Goyard Paris
> 
> the lining is yellow fabric, looks like a twill of some kind. No zipper in there. Just has a large pocket that closes with a button type closure.
> 
> I forgot to take a photo of the back of the screw but it has a + type screw, if that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry the photos are not taken in the best location. I dont want to waste any time and effort on a bag that is likely fake. LOL
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (clickable thumbnails)


----------



## aimee0474

Power said:


> This one is actually quite convincing, but there are a few things wrong with it. I think they're trying to mimic the Croisiere? Might want to wait for a second opinion on this.


thanks for the help!


----------



## benr

I agree with Power.  Looks like it's trying to be a Croisiere and when I compare it to mine it is off a bit, plus it's smooshed up a bit it seems.  Mine holds it structure and does not look like that.


----------



## marls_cbu

Item Name:AUTHENTIC GOYARD SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE BAG LEATHER/CANVAS GREEN 
Item Number:
Seller ID: agh0413
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7b211c6 

Please authenticate.


----------



## Power

marls_cbu said:


> Item Name:AUTHENTIC GOYARD SAINT LOUIS PM TOTE BAG LEATHER/CANVAS GREEN
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: agh0413
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7b211c6
> 
> Please authenticate.



Not the Real McCoy.


----------



## texasbrooke

Can you please authenticate this bag?  I bought from bag,borrow or steal's private sale   I know they are reputable and they have authenticated , but still...  Also concerned dust bag is yellow with brown, my other dust bag is reverse colors.  Not sure where to find date code , seriel # or if one


----------



## texasbrooke

texasbrooke said:
			
		

> Can you please authenticate this bag?  I bought from bag,borrow or steal's private sale   I know they are reputable and they have authenticated , but still...  Also concerned dust bag is yellow with brown, my other dust bag is reverse colors.  Not sure where to find date code , seriel # or if one



Oops!  Pictures


----------



## Power

May I ask you to include pics of the full front and back of the bag. Also a full view of the pochette. Thanks.


----------



## texasbrooke

Power said:
			
		

> May I ask you to include pics of the full front and back of the bag. Also a full view of the pochette. Thanks.



Here you go!! Tia!!


----------



## Power

Well, this one has my...


----------



## texasbrooke

Power said:
			
		

> Well, this one has my...



Yay!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## sushiette

Hi, 

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag ;;

Name: Black Goyard St Louis GM 

Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/338240679.htm?ca=21_s

Thank you so much, 

Sylvia


----------



## christymarie340

sushiette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag ;;
> 
> Name: Black Goyard St Louis GM
> 
> Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/338240679.htm?ca=21_s
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Sylvia



Fake


----------



## Wilsom04

Power said:


> Well, this one has my...


Your response was too cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smashion

smashion said:


> please authenticate this goyard wallet
> 
> also, if anyone can tell me the exact name and original price for this wallet
> 
> i would appreciate it
> 
> thanks for any help!




thanks for the help but can i get a second or third opinion from someone who can actually confirm if its real or fake


----------



## lediskogirl

Hi! My dad gave me this navy blue St. Louis as a post-baby/back to work gift, and I'd like to ask if you can authenticate it, as my dad can't really tell and this is my first Goyard. If you need more pictures, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## nolanm2000

Can any authenticate this

It's the only pic available
Please reply ASAP


----------



## nolanm2000

Please authenticate this saint Louis pm
This is the only photo I can get


----------



## scoobiesmomma

How does this look, authentic? Thank you! =)

Item Name: GOYARD Green Canvas ST Saint LOUIS GM Large TOTE Shoulder BAG Purse AUTHENTIC
Item Number:320939466411
Seller ID:*elle*bee*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Green-Canvas-ST-Saint-LOUIS-GM-Large-TOTE-Shoulder-BAG-Purse-AUTHENTIC-/320939466411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab97b9eab#ht_3179wt_1188


----------



## christymarie340

lediskogirl said:


> Hi! My dad gave me this navy blue St. Louis as a post-baby/back to work gift, and I'd like to ask if you can authenticate it, as my dad can't really tell and this is my first Goyard. If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!



Looks off, in my opinion


----------



## christymarie340

nolanm2000 said:


> Can any authenticate this
> 
> It's the only pic available
> Please reply ASAP



Theres no way to authenticate with one picture.


----------



## Power

christymarie340 said:


> Looks off, in my opinion



For whatever my opinion is worth, I agree that it looks off.


----------



## lediskogirl

christymarie340 said:


> Looks off, in my opinion




Oh no!  Could you please explain how it looks off? I could get my dad to return it and we could tell the seller what makes it look fake.


----------



## dolali

Longchamp said:


> The black one is fake.  I'm surprised.  That seller must have been dooped by her consignor as she doesn't usually sell fake bags.
> 
> The second one looks good from what I can see, but not enough pix.





the balck one is listed again! If the seller has a good reputation, wouldn't he/she want to know that bag she is trying to sell for the second time is fake?


----------



## dolali

Here is the link to the relisted goyard that in some opinions here is not authentic:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251099090141?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


already going for 810.00! I hate to see someone paying so much if this one is indeed fake


----------



## Addy

*Please keep drama off this thread, take it to PM if you need to. Thanks!*


----------



## Detski54

Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. I know nothing about Goyard. Thanks in Advance!

Item Name : New Authentic GOYARD Paris ST.LOUIS HANDBAG Coated Fabric Bag 2012 White
Item #  : 280912898551
Seller : superwaveb
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280912898551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## christymarie340

Detski54 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. I know nothing about Goyard. Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Item Name : New Authentic GOYARD Paris ST.LOUIS HANDBAG Coated Fabric Bag 2012 White
> Item #  : 280912898551
> Seller : superwaveb
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280912898551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Fake


----------



## smashion

please authenticate this goyard wallet

would like a second or third opinion

also, if anyone can tell me the exact name and original price for this wallet

i would appreciate it

thanks for any help!


----------



## Detski54

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Fake



Thank you sooo much! Appreciate it! =)


----------



## JMark

We cannot be sure who this person is that replies that all of these are fakes...not substantiated or credible as someone who knows the difference. Clearly they don't. Replicas could not be created from replies on this thread. If you are seeking info for authenticating, I would be more wary if the individual that is posting "fake" to every inquiry. There are several instances that they are clearly incorrect.


----------



## christymarie340

JMark said:


> We cannot be sure who this person is that replies that all of these are fakes...not substantiated or credible as someone who knows the difference. Clearly they don't. Replicas could not be created from replies on this thread. If you are seeking info for authenticating, I would be more wary if the individual that is posting "fake" to every inquiry. There are several instances that they are clearly incorrect.



I will only say this one more time: we DO NOT comment on the details as to why something is fake, period. This only helps the replica market, and obviously we, us active members of tPF especially, do not want that to happen. Also, ALL authentication threads are members giving their time, for free, to HELP other members by giving our opinion-take it or leave it. You are entitled to your own, but your only 4 posts here make me wonder why you have nothing else to contribute to tPF except these statements??


----------



## Envy1922

Hello,

Can I have your opinion on this GM that was purchased in June? Thanks!
www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard

Hope I did that correctly.


----------



## christymarie340

Envy1922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this GM that was purchased in June? Thanks!
> www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard
> 
> Hope I did that correctly.



Can you please post a clearer pic of the front of the snap?


----------



## Envy1922

christymarie340 said:


> Can you please post a clearer pic of the front of the snap?



Okay, I added additional pics of the snap and strap. The strap looks dodgy...workmanship is questionable. smh

www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard


----------



## tigra8o

Please disregard the original post. Thanks


----------



## menchie20

benr said:


> I always find it a bad sign when the seller has numerous bags for sale in the same style...I think he's got about 5 of them or so in different colors.  My gut says fake.



I have received the bag and took photos of my own. Please click on magnifying glass to enlarge. 

Can you or anyone please review again? Thank you!

https://picasaweb.google.com/106372973121412244153/GoyardStLouis?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJOp__7wnZz4EQ&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0wHfMkozhU5CrHfGB_FPDn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U67N_RTTPrCi8nZxro7hV36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jIznOcAi_R4Dx1B5xEovGH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l-3f9KFC4fxbDuGiITVXIn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eljmk-9U-koclPMqd6tu6n6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UOMt9odXMgk3EmKknUK0_H6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h4HFDeI7qgOfXVKG8NH87n6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SGilrwStemzYId_2x9uyRH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-KTtcR9THRb-_lNwTqejs36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/stEgEy0i8SFmCa5Lqx2X6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CazV3i7BdSX3Y7RJJD8MQH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G9sPM0OL1G9nRd0CO-TOgn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Mkr0IueVSY35bOrc7ip0un6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1sqGrB9WEaD93Ngj0qRo-X6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6vxreTBf2ue2954JoUHAkH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m6uecQC_qvlUNgTSPeV5oX6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jp31Vas-ysYGBrxTdtrREH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pFSxLCFjRaEUHZpfJ5jOW36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5mPigqMlH05OifJdMVnBAX6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uqxSAJOs5WOhuirIH-uXh36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Envy1922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this GM that was purchased in June? Thanks!
> www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard
> 
> Hope I did that correctly.



The bag is authentic!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Envy1922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this GM that was purchased in June? Thanks!
> www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard
> 
> Hope I did that correctly.



If you need a bag authenticated, don't take pics that are far away. It's a waste of your time. Details are what's needed. The pouch is indeed ok.


----------



## moirea

Envy1922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this GM that was purchased in June? Thanks!
> http://www.photobucket.com/yellowgoyard
> 
> Hope I did that correctly.




IMO, this item was not hand painted. There are too many similarities in the pattern
that I just couldn't help but register a username and make my first post!

Take special attention to the light blue and violet boxes...


----------



## emxowm

New to Goyard.  Any opinions on these two bags?  Can ask for additional pictures if necessary.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...288?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c200f0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...891?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c94f8eeb


----------



## Power

emxowm said:


> New to Goyard.  Any opinions on these two bags?  Can ask for additional pictures if necessary.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...288?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c200f0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...891?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c94f8eeb



1st one, I like what I am seeing so far, more pictures will definitely help! 

2nd one, yucky fake.


----------



## nolanm2000

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Theres no way to authenticate with one picture.



Okay thanks

I'll try to get morr


----------



## emxowm

Power said:


> 1st one, I like what I am seeing so far, more pictures will definitely help!
> 
> 2nd one, yucky fake.


 
Thank you!  Any particular pictures I should ask for on the black one?


----------



## Power

emxowm said:


> Thank you!  Any particular pictures I should ask for on the black one?



Full view pictures of front, back, and bottom of the bag. Full view of the pochette, and underneath flap where the Goyard stamp is. Some of the sellers pics are kinda blurry and too small.


----------



## specialshelly

moirea said:


> IMO, this item was not hand painted. There are too many similarities in the pattern
> that I just couldn't help but register a username and make my first post!
> 
> Take special attention to the light blue and violet boxes...



They do use stencils for the painting now. That's why they look more uniform. But if you look no pattern is exactly the same as if you see a fake that uses stamps. Hope that helps!


----------



## menchie20

menchie20 said:


> I have received the bag and took photos of my own. Please click on magnifying glass to enlarge.
> 
> Can you or anyone please review again? Thank you!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/106372973121412244153/GoyardStLouis?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJOp__7wnZz4EQ&feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0wHfMkozhU5CrHfGB_FPDn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U67N_RTTPrCi8nZxro7hV36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jIznOcAi_R4Dx1B5xEovGH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l-3f9KFC4fxbDuGiITVXIn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eljmk-9U-koclPMqd6tu6n6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UOMt9odXMgk3EmKknUK0_H6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h4HFDeI7qgOfXVKG8NH87n6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SGilrwStemzYId_2x9uyRH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-KTtcR9THRb-_lNwTqejs36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/stEgEy0i8SFmCa5Lqx2X6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CazV3i7BdSX3Y7RJJD8MQH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G9sPM0OL1G9nRd0CO-TOgn6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Mkr0IueVSY35bOrc7ip0un6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1sqGrB9WEaD93Ngj0qRo-X6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6vxreTBf2ue2954JoUHAkH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m6uecQC_qvlUNgTSPeV5oX6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jp31Vas-ysYGBrxTdtrREH6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pFSxLCFjRaEUHZpfJ5jOW36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5mPigqMlH05OifJdMVnBAX6TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uqxSAJOs5WOhuirIH-uXh36TzoiurhyfqnCokFC2EV0?feat=directlink



bump ...


----------



## emxowm

Power said:


> Full view pictures of front, back, and bottom of the bag. Full view of the pochette, and underneath flap where the Goyard stamp is. Some of the sellers pics are kinda blurry and too small.


 
This one ends in less than an hour
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...288?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c200f0
Said it looked good before, but she sent me a few more pictures.  Just want make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Power

emxowm said:


> This one ends in less than an hour
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...288?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c200f0
> Said it looked good before, but she sent me a few more pictures.  Just want make sure.  Thanks!



Im on my phone, plz excuse typos. 
Yup! Still looks good! If u win it, really inspect the bag when u get it to make sure its the same one. good luck!


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

anyone? what can you say about this one?


----------



## ahbocat

Can someone help with this one?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150864613430?redirect=mobile


----------



## Envy1922

moirea said:


> IMO, this item was not hand painted. There are too many similarities in the pattern
> that I just couldn't help but register a username and make my first post!
> 
> Take special attention to the light blue and violet boxes...


You would be correct if they were still hand painting the bags. Stencils are now used.


----------



## Envy1922

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> If you need a bag authenticated, don't take pics that are far away. It's a waste of your time. Details are what's needed. The pouch is indeed ok.



Almost all of the pictures were close up...can't get any closer.


----------



## christymarie340

CrazySexyCooLR said:


> anyone? what can you say about this one?



Looks good in my opinion.


----------



## Darby3

Hi! Could you authenticate this? Thanks!

Item Name: Goyard Malletier Tote Bag with Matching Tethered Wallet Orange
Item Number: 292224
Seller ID: nps
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Mall...H_Handbags&hash=item4d0354c042#ht_3407wt_1000


----------



## christymarie340

Darby3 said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Malletier Tote Bag with Matching Tethered Wallet Orange
> Item Number: 292224
> Seller ID: nps
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Mall...H_Handbags&hash=item4d0354c042#ht_3407wt_1000



Fake


----------



## Darby3

christymarie340 said:


> Fake



Thanks!


----------



## ahbocat

Please help to take a look of post #1439. Many thanks!


----------



## hashtag

Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM 
Item Number: 271033419703
Seller ID: macjen032008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Go...omain_211&hash=item3f1ad9c7b7#ht_10867wt_1025


----------



## Elliot_girl

Item Name:Goyard St. Louis in Orange
Item Number: STUO20051
Seller ID:Josielyn
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389252/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389028/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752388546/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389454/in/photostream

Hi guys, is this authentic? The handles are thick. I just don't know about the bag itself. My first time to hold a Goyard. Thank you for your time!


----------



## menchie20

Elliot_girl said:


> Item Name:Goyard St. Louis in Orange
> Item Number: STUO20051
> Seller ID:Josielyn
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389252/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389028/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752388546/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389454/in/photostream
> 
> Hi guys, is this authentic? The handles are thick. I just don't know about the bag itself. My first time to hold a Goyard. Thank you for your time!



I am no expert but I have never seen a St. Louis tote's pochette with that shape. It should be rectangular with curved corners at the bottom and on the flap. Try to check out pics of authenticated bags in this thread.


----------



## Elliot_girl

menchie20 said:


> I am no expert but I have never seen a St. Louis tote's pochette with that shape. It should be rectangular with curved corners at the bottom and on the flap. Try to check out pics of authenticated bags in this thread.


Thanks I will!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Elliot_girl said:
			
		

> Item Name:Goyard St. Louis in Orange
> Item Number: STUO20051
> Seller ID:Josielyn
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389252/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389028/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752388546/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84648919@N04/7752389454/in/photostream
> 
> Hi guys, is this authentic? The handles are thick. I just don't know about the bag itself. My first time to hold a Goyard. Thank you for your time!



This is a fake


----------



## Sabinalynn

hashtag said:
			
		

> Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
> Item Number: 271033419703
> Seller ID: macjen032008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-PM-/271033419703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1ad9c7b7#ht_10867wt_1025



Authentic


----------



## Mariana_168

hashtag said:


> Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
> Item Number: 271033419703
> Seller ID: macjen032008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Go...omain_211&hash=item3f1ad9c7b7#ht_10867wt_1025


 
Hi Hashtag. with what I saw, you can get a better deal in Manila with just few thousands more (Php 42 to 45K), even a brand new one.


----------



## sixteen

Can anyone pls help me authenticate this Goyard Voltaire bag?Thank you in advance

AUTH GOYARD LIMITED EDITION VOLTAIRE SAC CABAS TOTE BAG TOILE GRAY PARIS ONLY				

Click to scroll up
Click to scroll down http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GOYARD...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4d03ec5c21


----------



## sixteen

Can anyone help me authenticate this Goyard Voltaire Bag Thank you in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GOYARD...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4d03ec5c21


----------



## smashion

please authenticate this goyard wallet

also, if anyone can tell me the exact name and original price for this wallet

i would appreciate it

thanks for any help!


----------



## hashtag

Sabinalynn said:


> Authentic



I see. Thanks! I was wondering why the button had stars instead of the word Goyard Paris. I guess it's a old St. Louis tote.


----------



## hashtag

Mariana_168 said:


> Hi Hashtag. with what I saw, you can get a better deal in Manila with just few thousands more (Php 42 to 45K), even a brand new one.



Hi there! Yup but am looking for an orange one.


----------



## rueterral

Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic, please? Thank you!
http://s1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/rueterral/


----------



## Elliot_girl

Sabinalynn said:


> This is a fake


Awww thanks! I'm gonna return this then.


----------



## mrsanderson

hello please help authenticate this yellow pm goyard st louise
thank you

http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh634/mrsanderson4/goyard pm/


----------



## Sabinalynn

mrsanderson said:


> hello please help authenticate this yellow pm goyard st louise
> thank you
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh634/mrsanderson4/goyard pm/



From what I can see this one looks good
If you can get clearer shots of the date code and goyard heat stamp that would be great


----------



## Sabinalynn

rueterral said:


> Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic, please? Thank you!
> http://s1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/rueterral/



Fake


----------



## rueterral

Sabinalynn said:


> Fake


thank you for your response. I would like to know from what you could tell it was a fake, I'm curious and want to learn a little on how you can make the difference between a real one and a fake one?


----------



## tatiana6909

Any chance this is authentic? This is the first time i have decided to be serious with Goyard.. 

Item Name: RUSH SALE! Goyard Fidji Hobo in Bordeaux
Item Number: 290764324814
Seller ID: mochi_219
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/RUSH-SALE-Go...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item43b2e77fce

tia!


----------



## nielnielniel

Item Name:  Senat pouch


----------



## nielnielniel

Oh...the seller emailed me to tell me it's not authentic once I said I will send the pictures to be authenticated. Oh well. Can you tell?


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

Hi,  I know the listing ended but I would like to know if this is authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1tfUmuFVjEPYX0HId69CE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller:  juncinv
Item number:  140827629259
Item description:  Goyard Black Brown Chevron Coated Canvas Croisiere 35cm Satchel Bag Authentic

TIA!


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

Please see me authentication request above.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sabinalynn

This is authentic


JohnfromBrampto said:


> Hi,  I know the listing ended but I would like to know if this is authentic or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1tfUmuFVjEPYX0HId69CE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Seller:  juncinv
> Item number:  140827629259
> Item description:  Goyard Black Brown Chevron Coated Canvas Croisiere 35cm Satchel Bag Authentic
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Sabinalynn

nielnielniel said:


> Oh...the seller emailed me to tell me it's not authentic once I said I will send the pictures to be authenticated. Oh well. Can you tell?



Yes, it's not authentic


----------



## nielnielniel

Sabinalynn said:


> Yes, it's not authentic



I know we are not supposed to chit chat here but now he is offering me more colors and the scary thing is people are actually bidding on it. Thank God I escaped this one


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

Sabinalynn said:


> This is authentic




Thank you very much!


----------



## nielnielniel

Item Name: Gorgeous Goyard Ambassade briefcase bag one of a kind superare!
Item Number: 290764579821
Seller ID: brklynguy21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Go...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item43b2eb63ed

Item Name: Authentic GOYARD Ambassade Black Briefcase Laptop Bag RARE
Item Number: 221114226711
Seller ID: distinctivefootwear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item337b6f5817


----------



## christymarie340

nielnielniel said:


> item name: Gorgeous goyard ambassade briefcase bag one of a kind superare!
> Item number: 290764579821
> seller id: Brklynguy21
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/gorgeous-go...1?pt=us_csa_mwa_backpacks&hash=item43b2eb63ed
> 
> *these pictures are blurry and random. Also, the listing says, in caps, that the bag is in impeccable condition; it clearly is not.*
> 
> Item name: Authentic goyard ambassade black briefcase laptop bag rare
> item number: 221114226711
> seller id: Distinctivefootwear
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-g...1?pt=us_csa_mwa_backpacks&hash=item337b6f5817



*Looks Ok to me*


----------



## poppopadoolde

hi ladies, could you please help me authenticate this listing? 

Item Name: Goyard Bag 
Item Number: 120975872700
Seller ID: luxforme-ams17
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12097587...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1389wt_1271

thank you so much for your time


----------



## linsanityy

Can you authenticate this Goyard Victoire please?



























Real or Fake? 
It says it is 5 stripes in metallic. 

if so, how much do these run for used?


----------



## clsiah

Please verify this goyard bag. Fake or real? Thank you very much

Item Name: Goyard Handbag
Item Number: 221120922946
Seller ID: teknodrome
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Tote-with-purse-Red-BRAND-NEW-w-tags-dust-bag-100-Authentic-/221120922946?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bd58542


----------



## linsanityy

Bump! 
any help will be nice!


----------



## manuka_chan

Hi all 

Lovely hubby bought a Red St Louis online as a surprise gift. Pls help to authenticate the bag.


----------



## manuka_chan

manuka_chan said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Lovely hubby bought a Red St Louis online as a surprise gift. Pls help to authenticate the bag.



Really appreciate my hubby's thought n gesture. However, I do not wish his $ to be sent on a fake bag.


----------



## manuka_chan

manuka_chan said:
			
		

> Really appreciate my hubby's thought n gesture. However, I do not wish his $ to be sent on a fake bag.



Some close up shots.


----------



## Elliot_girl

Sabinalynn said:


> This is a fake


Yeah I returned the bag. I loved the color though


----------



## linsanityy

help ? anyone? the blue goyard victorie?


----------



## nielnielniel

Item Name: Goyard Urbain Messenger Bag - Maison Goyard
Item Number: 110950856582
Seller ID:  yoshimune8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Urba...2?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item19d52fb786

Thanks


----------



## nielnielniel

Item Name: Goyard Blue Folio Case
Item Number: 320982471750
Seller ID: bp259
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320982471750


----------



## schadenfreude

Item name: Goyard St Louis GM Shoulder Bag
Item number: 310429442336
Seller ID: elady01
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4847096120

Aren't the dimensions off for a GM?


----------



## schadenfreude

schadenfreude said:


> Item name: Goyard St Louis GM Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 310429442336
> Seller ID: elady01
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4847096120
> 
> Aren't the dimensions off for a GM?



Bump!!! Anyone???


----------



## linsanityy

anyone can authenticate the blue victorie?


----------



## linsanityy

No on has been answering any authentication thread for the past 3 weeks. Just wanted to know if this was real or not ! Please any advice will help. This will be my first goyard purchase. 































If you think it's real or fake, can you provide me with any evidence? 

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## cheapmommy

Hi! Could you authenticate this? Thanks!

Item Name: Goyard PM Orange Leather and Canvas tote
Item Number: 290777245636
Seller ID: scott2005_man
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-PM-Orange-Leather-and-Canvas-tote-/290777245636?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3aca7c4


----------



## anneannetan

hi, would like to request help:
>style: goyard st. louis pm in orange. 
>pictures attached (not an auction item)
>i would like to consult regarding the pochette, the 'Made in France' text was not in all capital letters. is this ok?
thank you.


----------



## mowong84

I'm 100% sure this a real Goyard. First, there is no fake Goyard with painting. The fake factory will not do the painting. Unless someone bough a fake one and do the painting by them self, this is even immpossible. How much had you paid for it? around $250 - $300 is good deal 






linsanityy said:


> No on has been answering any authentication thread for the past 3 weeks. Just wanted to know if this was real or not ! Please any advice will help. This will be my first goyard purchase.


----------



## mowong84

linsanityy said:


> Can you authenticate this Goyard Victoire please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real or Fake?
> It says it is 5 stripes in metallic.
> 
> if so, how much do these run for used?


Just reply you about the wallet, but not sure can u saw the my post, anyway, the wallet is real, u mind to tell me where u purchase it?


----------



## mowong84

linsanityy said:


> No on has been answering any authentication thread for the past 3 weeks. Just wanted to know if this was real or not ! Please any advice will help. This will be my first goyard purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's real or fake, can you provide me with any evidence?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


You got a real deal linsanityy, maybe I know where u got it?


----------



## mowong84

schadenfreude said:


> Item name: Goyard St Louis GM Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 310429442336
> Seller ID: elady01
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4847096120
> 
> Aren't the dimensions off for a GM?


I think is correct, people always give the width on the bottom, that's why is 40cm only


----------



## mowong84

anneannetan said:


> hi, would like to request help:
> >style: goyard st. louis pm in orange.
> >pictures attached (not an auction item)
> >i would like to consult regarding the pochette, the 'Made in France' text was not in all capital letters. is this ok?
> thank you.


It's depends on how long have u bought it. The old version used that kind of front, and the design of your pouch is old version as well.


----------



## BigBagTheory

Item Name: GOYARD Marquises Sac Tote&#8226; Black on Black Signature Chevron print
Item Number: 160894529507
Seller ID: davisanddash
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Marq...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25760fafe3

Thanks in adavnce. auction will be over in 15 hours.


----------



## lilcram

So I bought this card case on eBay two years ago and was convinced it was real, just older (materials and craftsmanship seems to be there).  It was recently brought to my attention that it might be fake.

I can't imagine a fake that was still done with hand painting, it seems defeating the purpose of what fakers do. The newer versions I agree are very crisp but a faker can easily replicate a crisp print.  If this is fake, why would it still look hand done and a bit sloppy/natural.

TIA!!


----------



## BagLover79

Item name: Goyard Blue Canvas/Leather Saint Louis PM Purse Shoulder Tote Bag w/Pouch NEW
number:370663200535
Seller ID: the-redbag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Blue...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564d3f9717

Thanks!


----------



## SassyMollassy

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM Tote Bag
Item Number: 280988983028
Seller ID: bettybluenyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280988983028&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160

I've already bought / paid for this item and feel confident that it is authentic. But, because I only own one Goyard Monte Carlo, and not this style of bag, I was hoping to get a second opinion just to put my mind at ease.

Thanks for your help ladies!

Best, SM


----------



## appluv

Item Name (if you know it): St Louis
Link http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/show/qanda?aID=b23490353
Photos: http://s1353.photobucket.com/albums/q671/appluv/

Seller told me the bag was purchased at Harvey Nichols. But Harvey and Goyard had some legal actions so Goyard opened in Peninsula Hotel in 2010.  Since seller said she bought the bag at HN, I have to assume the bag was purchase before 2010, likely 2008.  I understand Goyard might have changed some details after 2009.  So I hope this information can help during deciding the authentication.  thx!


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> Item Name (if you know it): St Louis
> Link http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/show/qanda?aID=b23490353
> Photos: http://s1353.photobucket.com/albums/q671/appluv/
> 
> Seller told me the bag was purchased at Harvey Nicols in Hong Kong but Goyard stopped their shop at Harvey Nicols in 2010, so this bag should be bought before 2010.  She lost the receipt.  These information is the only things we have now.  Could you be so kind to do an authentication check on this bag?  Thank you sooooooo much!



Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong in 2010?! I don't think Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong they sell Goyard in that time anymore, not 100% sure... But back in that time, the Goyard is already open in Hong Kong. So HN shouldn't be selling it anymore, rite?? I knew the Goyard in hk been closure for a while, but HN still not able to sell it in  2010


----------



## mowong84

mowong84 said:
			
		

> Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong in 2010?! I don't think Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong they sell Goyard in that time anymore, not 100% sure... But back in that time, the Goyard is already open in Hong Kong. So HN shouldn't be selling it anymore, rite?? I knew the Goyard in hk been closure for a while, but HN still not able to sell it in  2010



Just FYI, HN have a lawsuit with Goyard in 2008. That's why HN won't able to sell Goyard since then


----------



## appluv

mowong84 said:


> Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong in 2010?! I don't think Harvey Nichols from Hong Kong they sell Goyard in that time anymore, not 100% sure... But back in that time, the Goyard is already open in Hong Kong. So HN shouldn't be selling it anymore, rite?? I knew the Goyard in hk been closure for a while, but HN still not able to sell it in  2010



To have the history of Goyard in Hong Kong, here is a summary based on what i know, in 2006 Harvey Nichols opened and started carrying the brand Goyard as one of the boutique.  However a disput happened in 2008, then Goyard moved to Kowloon side in 2010 and started its own shop.

The girl who is going to sell me the bag only stated that the bag was purchased @ HN but didn't say exactly when and she lost the receipt, so i assume the bag should be bought back in 2008.  Based on the photos, could you help me authenticate the bag?  Thank you!


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> To have the history of Goyard in Hong Kong, here is a summary based on what i know, in 2006 Harvey Nichols opened and started carrying the brand Goyard as one of the boutique.  However a disput happened in 2008, then Goyard moved to Kowloon side in 2010 and started its own shop.
> 
> The girl who is going to sell me the bag only stated that the bag was purchased @ HN but didn't say exactly when and she lost the receipt, so i assume the bag should be bought back in 2008.  Based on the photos, could you help me authenticate the bag?  Thank you!



Would be better if u can asked the seller for the stamp pic as well as the series number.


----------



## appluv

mowong84 said:
			
		

> Would be better if u can asked the seller for the stamp pic as well as the series number.



She gave me the photos, I have created an album for the pictures I have.  The serial number seems to be inside the pouch (very last picture)

http://m1353.photobucket.com/albums/appluv/?src=www

Will this help?


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> She gave me the photos, I have created an album for the pictures I have.  The serial number seems to be inside the pouch (very last picture)
> 
> http://m1353.photobucket.com/albums/appluv/?src=www
> 
> Will this help?



Yea, it look fine to me. But how u gonna get from her? She is from Hong Kong. And u?
But for a old version should be cheaper than that. 
PM me maybe I can help


----------



## appluv

mowong84 said:
			
		

> Yea, it look fine to me. But how u gonna get from her? She is from Hong Kong. And u?
> But for a old version should be cheaper than that.
> PM me maybe I can help



Thanks!! I'm actually from Hong Kong too.  I guess I'm still too new to get the PM function activated?  One post short


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> Thanks!! I'm actually from Hong Kong too.  I guess I'm still too new to get the PM function activated?  One post short



Well, u can meet the seller face to face at least. How much she offer u?


----------



## appluv

mowong84 said:


> Well, u can meet the seller face to face at least. How much she offer u?



is it allowed for me to leave my e-mail address here so we can chat offline? realized that i have to be a continuous 5 day user to get the PM...3 more days to go


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> is it allowed for me to leave my e-mail address here so we can chat offline? realized that i have to be a continuous 5 day user to get the PM...3 more days to go



Better not, wait for few more days! Chat soon


----------



## Swanky

Why would anyone need to PM someone about this?


----------



## appluv

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Why would anyone need to PM someone about this?



Correct me if I'm wrong, butI thought it is not allowed to discuss price on this thread?


----------



## mowong84

appluv said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, butI thought it is not allowed to discuss price on this thread?



Yes, that's why we take it to PM.


----------



## Swanky

Ok, please be clear when you ask someone to PM you that it's due to OT content.  This was flagged because it was odd for someone to ask to PM in an AT thread.


----------



## SassyMollassy

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM Tote Bag
Item Number: 280988983028
Seller ID: bettybluenyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280988983028&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160

I've already bought / paid for this item and feel confident that it is authentic. But, because I only own one Goyard Monte Carlo, and not this style of bag, I was hoping to get a second opinion just to put my mind at ease.

Thanks for your help ladies!

Best, SM [/QUOTE]


----------



## cnm5292

Please authenticate black/tan business card holder.

Hi, 

I recently had some business cards made and wanted to head to Goyard SF and get the business card holder, however they only had colors I didn't love and for $580 + tax (the black was $440 but it would take 3 months to receive) I wasn't going to settle! I stumbled upon this on eBay and payed $350 total. I feel that it is authentic however I have mainly purchased only new so I would love some feedback! Anything is much appreciated !!!! TIA!


----------



## dolali

I hope some of the experts can stop by and help me with opinions on this:

http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Saint-St-Louis-PM-Black-28977

I know fashionphile is a very trusted seller, this is me firts Goyard and I guess I want to be 150% sure

Thank you!


----------



## davestewart

Thank you for looking at this, your help is greatly appreciated.

*Item Name:* GOYARD Richelieu Long Wallet
*Item Number: **251141678269*
*Seller ID: *emily6804
*Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251141678...m=R40&_nkw=251141678269&_rdc=1#ht_6935wt_1172

Hope everything is there that you need.

A clueless boyfriend!


----------



## memije24

Please authenticate this Goyard 

Item Name: Mint Authentic GOYARD Saint Louis PM Black Tote Bag
Item Number: 140866513332
Seller ID: ghoztz-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140866513332?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Also, is it worth the amount listed?

Thank you!


----------



## hautepurse

Kindly authenticate this Goyard  jeanne mm listing no190738732268 in Ebay.GOYARD Jeanne MM BRAND NEW Retails US$1595. THanks in advance.


----------



## hautepurse

Here is the  link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Jean...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68ea14ec


----------



## lilcram

Bump 


lilcram said:


> So I bought this card case on eBay two years ago and was convinced it was real, just older (materials and craftsmanship seems to be there).  It was recently brought to my attention that it might be fake.
> 
> I can't imagine a fake that was still done with hand painting, it seems defeating the purpose of what fakers do. The newer versions I agree are very crisp but a faker can easily replicate a crisp print.  If this is fake, why would it still look hand done and a bit sloppy/natural.
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## memije24

Please authenticate this Goyard 

Item Name: Mint Authentic GOYARD Saint Louis PM Black Tote Bag
Item Number: 140866513332
Seller ID: ghoztz-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Authen...332?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc4c69b4

Also, is it worth the amount listed?

Thank you!


----------



## linsanityy

Can anyone authenticate this wallet?

Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet
seller ID: Dillionsmith2011
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...t-/261113643812?pt=Wallet&hash=item3ccb960324



Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kimdiver

davestewart said:


> Thank you for looking at this, your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Item Name:* GOYARD Richelieu Long Wallet
> *Item Number: **251141678269*
> *Seller ID: *emily6804
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251141678...m=R40&_nkw=251141678269&_rdc=1#ht_6935wt_1172
> 
> Hope everything is there that you need.
> 
> A clueless boyfriend!


That wallet seems sold. It is authentic and a bargain as well.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Hi, out of an impulse I recently bought a pre-owned St. Louis GM. I really didn't have the time to think it through nor research more about it. I need to have this authenticated to have a peace of mind. Please let me know what you think  Thanks!

Item name: Goyard St. Louis GM


----------



## bia06

Hello,
Could someone give a look to the following bag? a couple of things looks odd to me so I would like your advice.
Thank tou

Goyard St Louis PM blue
http://s1085.beta.photobucket.com/user/bia061/library/


----------



## minchen

Please authenticate this Goyard...
Name: Goyard Blue Canvas/Leather Saint Louis PM Purse Shoulder Tote Bag with Pouch NEW

Item Number: 251173858846
Seller ID: the-redbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251173858846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks so much !!!


----------



## lilcram

It just seems like a lot of people looking for help over here...

I would think the number one forum would have a few people to chime in


----------



## Masuko

Hi, 

Would you please authenticate this Goyard St.Louis?

Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Goyard-St-Lo...pour_femmes&hash=item27cc5256d9#ht_500wt_1246


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Chewing_Pearls said:
			
		

> Hi, out of an impulse I recently bought a pre-owned St. Louis GM. I really didn't have the time to think it through nor research more about it. I need to have this authenticated to have a peace of mind. Please let me know what you think  Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Goyard St. Louis GM



Bump pls


----------



## mrsblonde

Folks, 

Found this for $4 at the goodwill. Of course I think it's not real, but I'd love your opinion.


----------



## cherriefruit

Kindly authenticate this.

Item Name: goyard Red shoppers tote bag
Item Number: brightstar_186
Seller ID: 261124321636
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/goyard-Red-s...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccc38f164

thanks in advance!


----------



## stephaniemiffy

cherriefruit said:


> Kindly authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name: goyard Red shoppers tote bag
> Item Number: brightstar_186
> Seller ID: 261124321636
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/goyard-Red-s...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccc38f164
> 
> thanks in advance!



fake.


----------



## lilcram

Anyone have any suggestions on where to get actual help on Goyard?...


----------



## absolutisa

can someone authenticate this goyard. 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Goyard-Saint...ps=63&clkid=3304388697908086085#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## Mariana_168

cherriefruit said:


> Kindly authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name: goyard Red shoppers tote bag
> Item Number: brightstar_186
> Seller ID: 261124321636
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/goyard-Red-s...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccc38f164
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
sorry, but it's a fake.


----------



## cherriefruit

stephaniemiffy said:


> fake.



thank you.


----------



## cherriefruit

Mariana_168 said:


> sorry, but it's a fake.



thank you.


----------



## luckysugar888

hi ladies can you authenticate this?

seller: private
item: goyard st louis pm

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010020011X135290274524218
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010040011Q1352902785244718
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0300010040021Q1352902785244718
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0400010040011M1352902873248458
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0400010040021M1352902873248458

thanks so much!


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi Goyard experts!

I think this is fake but I thought I'll seek some expert opinion here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec31fb2b7

Thanks guys!


----------



## hautepurse

Carol Diva authenticated this. Need more photos of the pochette, leather trim and interior of the bag. Thanks.


----------



## myfirstchanel

I wanted to search if I could buy a st. Louis from their website and I came across a website call goyard.com selling only goyard but a discounted price it said it get the bag directly from the factory and it's the same thing are the bags real?! TIA


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Hi, out of an impulse I recently bought a pre-owned St. Louis GM. I really didn't have the time to think it through nor research more about it. If any professional can help me,I need to have this authenticated to have a peace of mind.   Thanks!

Item name: Goyard St. Louis GM


----------



## candypink

Can someone tell me how to authenticate a sac hardy tote? I have a Fidji and. Boeing and both of these bags I was able to locate the tag inside the purse. But I haven't been able to find the authenticity tag for the hardy. Please help!


----------



## hautepurse

Chewing_Pearls said:


> Hi, out of an impulse I recently bought a pre-owned St. Louis GM. I really didn't have the time to think it through nor research more about it. If any professional can help me,I need to have this authenticated to have a peace of mind.   Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Goyard St. Louis GM


Does it have the date code on the pochette or on the tag holding it? I need close up photos of the made in france loge embossed on the trim of the bag not the pochette. THanks.


----------



## hautepurse

myfirstchanel said:


> I wanted to search if I could buy a st. Louis from their website and I came across a website call goyard.com selling only goyard but a discounted price it said it get the bag directly from the factory and it's the same thing are the bags real?! TIA


WOUld need more photos to give a credible opinion.


----------



## christymarie340

myfirstchanel said:


> I wanted to search if I could buy a st. Louis from their website and I came across a website call goyard.com selling only goyard but a discounted price it said it get the bag directly from the factory and it's the same thing are the bags real?! TIA



It would be fake, there is no goyard.com


----------



## siennasmommy

Can someone give me an opinion on this one?  My gut says it is a fake.  http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181041076281&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=23054817483

Item #:	181041076281
item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181041076281&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=23054817483#
item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181041076281&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=23054817483#


----------



## hautepurse

Yes it is fake. Notice the snap, it has chinese brand!!!


----------



## GoodyBag

GoodyBag said:


> Hi Goyard experts!
> 
> I think this is fake but I thought I'll seek some expert opinion here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-L...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec31fb2b7
> 
> Thanks guys!



I really doubt the authenticity although this one the seller claims to be authenticated by Carol Diva.  There is a second piece which seller is selling now (http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Sain...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3f5afbb) which seller claims to be authenticated by My Poupette.  Reason being, Goyard has confirmed with me that the snap of the pochette is never 'painted' over.  It should have a nickel coloured snap with the Goyard logo on it.  So now I have two doubts, is seller making a false claim that the item has been authenticated or the authenticators are not as knowledgeable as we think they are??  Hmmm ....


----------



## hautepurse

I bought recently a Black St Louis Pm Goyard authenticated from this seller but it was a fake Goyard. Seller is very good to accept return and refund immediately, my luck. Always take authenticators with a grain of salt unless they examined the bag personally not just with photos, IMO.


----------



## SassieMe

hautepurse said:


> I bought recently a Black St Louis Pm Goyard authenticated from this seller but it was a fake Goyard. Seller is very good to accept return and refund immediately, my luck. Always take authenticators with a grain of salt unless they examined the bag personally not just with photos, IMO.



That really surprises me because Linda's Stuff tends to carry authentic items.  I find it to be one of the most reliable eBay sellers online.  Guess anything is possible, though.


----------



## Longchamp

SassieMe said:


> That really surprises me because Linda's Stuff tends to carry authentic items.  I find it to be one of the most reliable eBay sellers online.  Guess anything is possible, though.




Agree, can usually rely on authenticity; not always condition


----------



## SassieMe

Longchamp said:


> Agree, can usually rely on authenticity; *not always condition*



ITA!


----------



## vagabag

Can someone authenticate these two? Thank you!

item name: marquise
seller: purple_butterfly
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


item name: marquise
seller:    luxurydesignerdepot2012
link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce256c6d


----------



## Longchamp

vagabag said:


> Can someone authenticate these two? Thank you!
> 
> item name: marquise
> seller: purple_butterfly
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> item name: marquise
> seller:    luxurydesignerdepot2012
> link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce256c6d



I wouldn't buy the first one.

2nd one is fine.


----------



## vagabag

Thank you!  Too bad I prefer the colors on the first one !



Longchamp said:


> I wouldn't buy the first one.
> 
> 2nd one is fine.


----------



## izzyf

Someone help me authenticate this Goyard piece 
. Thank you!

Item Name: Goyard Card Holder

Item Number:150969231594 

Seller: rsr853

Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=150969231594&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## sadye

Is this real? http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416f6c52eb

Thank you!!! Ad merry Christmas.


----------



## sadye

Can you please authenticate this?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416f6c52eb

Thank you so much and merry Christmas!

Sorry for the double post!!! I could figure out how to delete.


----------



## MangoMan

Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you!

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k68/Blu3Cha0s/20121226_213644_zps37c9ed84.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k68/Blu3Cha0s/20121226_221147_zpsfac5501e.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k68/Blu3Cha0s/20121226_221203_zps50bbf006.jpg


----------



## izzyf

Item Name: White Goyard Card Holder

Item Number:221170237814

Seller: motherpatches1

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-CRED...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337ec60176


----------



## sjc4q05

Hi all,

This is my first post 

I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate the following:

Item Name: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM SHOPPER TOTE DARK BLUE NAVY 100% AUTHENTIC BNWT

Item Number: 150976515481 

Seller ID: coffeelover20

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150976515481#ht_500wt_1415 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## GoodyBag

sjc4q05 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM SHOPPER TOTE DARK BLUE NAVY 100% AUTHENTIC BNWT
> 
> Item Number: 150976515481
> 
> Seller ID: coffeelover20
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150976515481#ht_500wt_1415
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Looks genuine.


----------



## luckysugar888

hi
please help me authenticate this , hoping this could be my first goyard.
a friend of a friend is selling this and says she only has the dustbag, no cards
here are the pics of Fidji




































THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## luckysugar888

Here's the last picture, 






thanks again! hope to u hear from u soon!


----------



## mm7888

I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate the following- the bidding was ended but the owner sent me an offer- so hopefully someone can help me with this..:

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint Louis Gm

Item Number: 	251207093610
Seller ID: stellagirl89
link :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

Wondering if this is authentic?  Thanks!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM
Item Number: 121051734353
Seller ID: 23sbs23
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-GM-/121051734353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2f3ee151


----------



## yizena530

Authentic Goyard St. Martin bag
Seller : invuny1 (348 )   100% Positive feedback
300850716148
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300850716148&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
seller has 2 goyards could you guys please let me know if they are real


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Hi Ladies,
Please authenticate

Item: Goyard St, Louis PM


LINK:http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/user/sunshinemorco/library/GOYARD%20FOR%20AUTHENTICATION 

regards!


----------



## Shielalovedbags

Shielalovedbags said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Goyard St, Louis PM
> 
> 
> LINK:http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/user/sunshinemorco/library/GOYARD%20FOR%20AUTHENTICATION
> 
> regards!


Oh by the way the seller Is a friend and she said she bought it from a pawnshop here in Manila,Philippines .


----------



## GoodyBag

Shielalovedbags said:


> Oh by the way the seller Is a friend and she said she bought it from a pawnshop here in Manila,Philippines .



It looks pretty authentic.  Just to confirm its the real thing, please ask your friend to check for a tiny heat stamped "MADE IN FRANCE" along the inside leather trim along the top of the bag.  Its so tiny a lot of people fail to notice it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! I need a big favour. Can someone assist me in authenticating this Goyard? Thank you 

Item: Goyard train case
Seller ID: mindycara
Item number: 370743637463
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GOYARD-...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56520af5d7


----------



## Shielalovedbags

GoodyBag said:


> It looks pretty authentic.  Just to confirm its the real thing, please ask your friend to check for a tiny heat stamped "MADE IN FRANCE" along the inside leather trim along the top of the bag.  Its so tiny a lot of people fail to notice it.  Hope this helps!


Thank you GoodyBag!


----------



## jav821

Hi, Can you please authenticate this?

Item: AUTH Goyard RED Canvas Leather Saint Louis PM Shoulder Shopping -FI062A
Seller ID: authentic_lvlady
Item number: 150986670452
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150986670452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks


----------



## jav821

*bump please help 

Hi, Can you please authenticate this?

Item: AUTH Goyard RED Canvas Leather Saint Louis PM Shoulder Shopping -FI062A
Seller ID: authentic_lvlady
Item number: 150986670452
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150986670452...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## ilovemrjones

Hi all,

It's been awhile since I posted on here. I hope you are all well! I used to be really active on the Chanel board and I'm a Chanel/LV authentication pro. However, I've just purchased a preowned Goyard Fidji on eBay (after finding out I couldn't get one new -- big pout) for a ton of $ and I'm not able to authenticate myself. I was hoping someone here could put my mind at ease.

It seemed like everything added up:
- The seller had tons of positive feedback as an authentic luxury bag/jewelry reseller (a consignment place in San Francisco) and NO bad feedback at all. 
- It looks and feels like real Goyards I have seen in person -- but I've never purchased one new so I don't know how the tiny details of what a real one should be like inside (stitching, tags, etc.).
- Before I purchased this one, I checked out the (sadly many) fakes online and it DOESN'T look like the fakes. (I decided to start with a good eye for what makes a fake since Goyard doesn't post the real online.)

My main point of concern is the interior leather "tag." The logo seems to be a different font than other authentic items shown on this forum. 

Anyone who could help, that would be GREAT! I can't seem to bring myself to carry her until I know she's real. And my stomach keeps hurting thinking I may have just blown a pretty penny on something not genuine.

Thanks!
ilovemrjones


----------



## ilovemrjones

More pics.


----------



## Power

Looks good to me so far, is the measurement across the bag approx. 16"?


----------



## ilovemrjones

Power said:


> Looks good to me so far, is the measurement across the bag approx. 16"?


Yes, it's a little more than 16 inches. Do you know why the tag inside has a different Goyard logo on it? The others I've seen are just plain block letters -- not the actual logo, per se.


----------



## Power

I'm not sure why, but it's not uncommon to find some bags with the logo-like stamp and some with the block letters. It might be the discretion of the craftsman at the time the bag is made. Maybe one of the other ladies here can answer that better for you. 

It's good that the measurement checked out, because a lot of the fake fidjis aren't the right size. 

I hope yours came with a brown dustbag, as that would be consistent with the time Fidji was still in production and sold in store. Nowadays, the dustbag is yellow.


----------



## ilovemrjones

Power said:


> I'm not sure why, but it's not uncommon to find some bags with the logo-like stamp and some with the block letters. It might be the discretion of the craftsman at the time the bag is made. Maybe one of the other ladies here can answer that better for you.
> 
> It's good that the measurement checked out, because a lot of the fake fidjis aren't the right size.
> 
> I hope yours came with a brown dustbag, as that would be consistent with the time Fidji was still in production and sold in store. Nowadays, the dustbag is yellow.


You know, it didn't come with a dust bag at all. Because it was a used consignment item, the dust bag wasn't included. (Another reason I was kind of worried.) It does seem to have a serial # under that Goyard tag inside, "LUY020103," if that means anything. I'm figuring it might have something to do with the production date. 

In a way, I'm confident it's real because of the seller's excellent rep and the absolute perfection of the bag -- I mean, the strap is real leather, it has no weird odor, it's very much a textured canvas, and the paint of the chevron is raised like it should be. It feels like every Goyard I've ever held in the store. And not a stitch is out of place. I mean, it's obviously constructed extremely well.

But then I hear elsewhere on the forums that the counterfeiters are getting SO good at faking Goyards and I start to worry all over again! This is why I typically buy all my bags NEW. Damn Goyard for discontinuing Fidji.


----------



## Longchamp

Could you post close of stitching inside bag and Goyard print/logo on bag.

Please excuse me if I sound rude, I couldn't find any posts of you authenticating in the other forums.


----------



## ilovemrjones

Longchamp said:


> Could you post close of stitching inside bag and Goyard print/logo on bag.
> 
> Please excuse me if I sound rude, I couldn't find any posts of you authenticating in the other forums.


Haha, no, I didn't mean it THAT way -- I didn't realize what that sounded like until you called me out. I meant I became an authentication pro personally from all I learned from Chanel/LV here. I'm not a professional authenticator. I just meant I know what I'm looking for and don't require outside help on those brands anymore.

I'll try to edit it to make myself more clear.

Anyway, Goyard is new to me and I don't have any experience authenticating it myself. I have attached the pics you asked for. Please let me know if you have any ideas on this one ...


----------



## Longchamp

No worries--bag is authentic.  Enjoy her.


----------



## ilovemrjones

ilovemrjones said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted on here. I hope you are all well! I used to be really active on the Chanel board and I'm a Chanel/LV authentication pro. However, I've just purchased a preowned Goyard Fidji on eBay (after finding out I couldn't get one new -- big pout) for a ton of $ and I'm not able to authenticate myself. I was hoping someone here could put my mind at ease.
> 
> It seemed like everything added up:
> - The seller had tons of positive feedback as an authentic luxury bag/jewelry reseller (a consignment place in San Francisco) and NO bad feedback at all.
> - It looks and feels like real Goyards I have seen in person -- but I've never purchased one new so I don't know how the tiny details of what a real one should be like inside (stitching, tags, etc.).
> - Before I purchased this one, I checked out the (sadly many) fakes online and it DOESN'T look like the fakes. (I decided to start with a good eye for what makes a fake since Goyard doesn't post the real online.)
> 
> My main point of concern is the interior leather "tag." The logo seems to be a different font than other authentic items shown on this forum.
> 
> Anyone who could help, that would be GREAT! I can't seem to bring myself to carry her until I know she's real. And my stomach keeps hurting thinking I may have just blown a pretty penny on something not genuine.
> 
> Thanks!
> ilovemrjones


I just want to clarify that I was casually using the phrase "authentication pro" in my first post. As Longchamp pointed out to me, I am not an authentication expert on this site. I simply meant that I have grown to know how to authenticate Chanels and LVs through my use of this site. So I was hoping maybe somebody could help me with Goyard.

I apologize for offending anyone ... I feel so bad now!


----------



## ilovemrjones

Longchamp said:


> No worries--bag is authentic.  Enjoy her.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## sosaksy

Hello,

Can you please authenticate?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271162632024


----------



## sosaksy

Bump please authenticate, thanks!!!!


----------



## SweetLadyJane

Hello Chewing_pearls, you're bag is not authentic. I can tell right away.


----------



## sosaksy

Can you authenticate this one too please? I just bought it so keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you!!!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271162632024


----------



## mochiloves

Please authenticate this Jeanne MM.  I received it as a gift in 2011 and it came with Barney's tag attached - so assume it's authentic, but want to be 100% sure and have peace of mind.  Everything looks top quality to me - but, I'm no expert. Thanks!

Item Name - Jeanne MM
Photos attached


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi, please can you authenticate this St. Louis Navy GM.  Many thanks  


Item Name:- Goyard St Louis Tote bag GM navy

Item No : 111023385278

Seller ID: stevenice0804

Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-st...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d9826abe


----------



## eileen1771

Item Name: BEAUTIFUL GOYARD PURPLE SAINT LOUIS TOTE
Item Number: 261180542382
Seller ID: your-personal-shopper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-GOYARD-PURPLE-SAINT-LOUIS-TOTE-/261180542382

Thanks in advance


----------



## christymarie340

eileen1771 said:


> Item Name: BEAUTIFUL GOYARD PURPLE SAINT LOUIS TOTE
> Item Number: 261180542382
> Seller ID: your-personal-shopper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-GOYARD-PURPLE-SAINT-LOUIS-TOTE-/261180542382
> 
> Thanks in advance



Ive never seen a purple St Louis...


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Experts, 

kindly authenticate this please. Thanks in advance!
Item: BN GOYARD PARIS GORGEOUS "ST.LOUIS" TOTE BAG & PURSE IN BLACK
Item number: 350732547791
Seller: heavensent03
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-GOYARD...91?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item51a949f6cf


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi, please could you also authentic this PM tote?  many thanks 

Name : GOYARD PARIS GORGEOUS St. LOUIS PM TOTE BAG & PURSE IN BLACK

Item no: 350733972249

Seller ID : heavenscent03

Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350733972249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## neoh2006

I've always wanted a goyard and here I am with my latest purchase.
I have no knowledge of goyard, give me a fake and tell me its real, I would believe you!!
So pls help me here:

Item name:Authentic Goyard Blue Saint Louis GM Large Shoulder Tote Bag with Pouch
Item number:Item number:190807629904
Seller: merenkov-yarik123
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/v...29904&index=0&nav=WON&nid=46530117905&trxId=0

Tia


----------



## rosycheeked

hi, kindly authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance.

Item Name:Goyard Jeanne MM - Sky Blue - Brand New - Guaranteed Authentic
Item Number: 251240340211
Seller ID:jahekuu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Jean...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7f175af3


----------



## Shasta

i was going to ask about this one too - can anyone authenticate????



rosycheeked said:


> hi, kindly authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:Goyard Jeanne MM - Sky Blue - Brand New - Guaranteed Authentic
> Item Number: 251240340211
> Seller ID:jahekuu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Jean...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7f175af3


----------



## omama mia

neoh2006 said:


> I've always wanted a goyard and here I am with my latest purchase.
> I have no knowledge of goyard, give me a fake and tell me its real, I would believe you!!
> So pls help me here:
> 
> Item name:Authentic Goyard Blue Saint Louis GM Large Shoulder Tote Bag with Pouch
> Item number:Item number:190807629904
> Seller: merenkov-yarik123
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/v...29904&index=0&nav=WON&nid=46530117905&trxId=0
> 
> Tia


Looks good


----------



## Power

rosycheeked said:


> hi, kindly authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:Goyard Jeanne MM - Sky Blue - Brand New - Guaranteed Authentic
> Item Number: 251240340211
> Seller ID:jahekuu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Jean...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7f175af3



The characteristics of this bag indicate, in my opinion, that it is real.

If one of you lucky ladies got it for that price then double check the canvas texture in person. The texture of a real one is unmistakeable and at times not easy to photograph.


----------



## Power

Nutsboutbags said:


> Hi, please could you also authentic this PM tote?  many thanks
> 
> Name : GOYARD PARIS GORGEOUS St. LOUIS PM TOTE BAG & PURSE IN BLACK
> 
> Item no: 350733972249
> 
> Seller ID : heavenscent03
> 
> Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350733972249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Based on the pictures presented in the listing, I personally would not purchase this.


----------



## Power

neoh2006 said:


> I've always wanted a goyard and here I am with my latest purchase.
> I have no knowledge of goyard, give me a fake and tell me its real, I would believe you!!
> So pls help me here:
> 
> Item name:Authentic Goyard Blue Saint Louis GM Large Shoulder Tote Bag with Pouch
> Item number:Item number:190807629904
> Seller: merenkov-yarik123
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/v...29904&index=0&nav=WON&nid=46530117905&trxId=0
> 
> Tia



Have you received this bag already Tia?


----------



## fushionless

Hi! Could someone be kind enough to please authenticate this Goyard Ambassade that I bought from ebay for almost 2000$

Item name: Goyard Ambassade Black


----------



## fushionless




----------



## fushionless

Is it normal that the "Made in France" is not all capitalized? and also, here is a photo of the lock (attached)

SEE ATTACHED BELOW (the last photo)





I feel a bit worried because I saw a photo of someone else's lock with different keys:

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m603/superluxe99/008.jpg
http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/goyard/1462597d1312944356-goyard-croisiere-img00330-20110809-2235.jpg







Feel free to request more pics... Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Power said:


> Based on the pictures presented in the listing, I personally would not purchase this.


Thanks for your reply, I did not bid on this bag. It sold for nearly £400 sterling but it did  not feel right and I feel sorry for the buyer if it proves to be fake


----------



## thepurplequilt

Hi I recently bought a Goyard St. Louis PM from an online shop. Please help me authenticate this.

Here are the links to the photos:










































Thanks in advance.


----------



## omama mia

thepurplequilt said:


> hi i recently bought a goyard st. Louis pm from an online shop. Please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Here are the links to the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.


fake


----------



## Chase Stacks

Hey whats up everyone, I am new around here and just had a quick question... 
Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but is it true that not all Goyard logos
are centered? Like on a card case....

Thank you in advance and sorry if this has been covered,


----------



## Longchamp

fushionless said:


> Is it normal that the "Made in France" is not all capitalized? and also, here is a photo of the lock (attached)
> 
> SEE ATTACHED BELOW (the last photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit worried because I saw a photo of someone else's lock with different keys:
> 
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m603/superluxe99/008.jpg
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/goyard/1462597d1312944356-goyard-croisiere-img00330-20110809-2235.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to request more pics... Thanks so much everyone!


Your bag looks okay.  I have several bags with the lock.  The locks now have the logo on one side and Goyard Paris on other side of lock.


----------



## Longchamp

Chase Stacks said:


> Hey whats up everyone, I am new around here and just had a quick question...
> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but is it true that not all Goyard logos
> are centered? Like on a card case....
> 
> Thank you in advance and sorry if this has been covered,


Hard to tell from your pix, but does look off.


----------



## Longchamp

thepurplequilt said:


> Hi I recently bought a Goyard St. Louis PM from an online shop. Please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Here are the links to the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes fake bag.


----------



## Chase Stacks

Longchamp said:


> Hard to tell from your pix, but does look off.




Oh ok.. Thanks
 Im going to try and upload some other pics, its not working at the moment tho


----------



## fushionless

Longchamp said:


> Your bag looks okay.  I have several bags with the lock.  The locks now have the logo on one side and Goyard Paris on other side of lock.



Thanks!


----------



## jav821

Hi, can someone please authenticate this?

Item: AUTH Goyard RED Canvas Leather Saint Louis PM Shoulder Shopping -KJ2A
Seller ID: authentic_lvlady
Item number: 151013007248
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Goyard...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329139f90

Thanks in advance


----------



## SweetLadyJane

Hello PurpleQuilt. I am sorry to inform you and seeing from a mile of your photos, the white St. Louis you bought is definitely FAKE! all the details I am looking at is totally the contrary of what the real deal is! Tip, only buy Goyard bags from Barneys NY stores and San Francisco Goyard Store. Maybe you can fine some real ones on ebay.


----------



## SweetLadyJane

fushionless said:


>


Your bag is definitely 1000% authentic!


----------



## SweetLadyJane

jav821 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: AUTH Goyard RED Canvas Leather Saint Louis PM Shoulder Shopping -KJ2A
> Seller ID: authentic_lvlady
> Item number: 151013007248
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Goyard...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329139f90
> 
> Thanks in advance


not sure about this. pretty skeptical. it could be a worn out AAAA replica.


----------



## fushionless

SweetLadyJane said:


> Your bag is definitely 1000% authentic!



thanks so much for the positive reinforcement


----------



## herrorisa

Please authenticate this Fidji!  My dear Goyard Fidji was stolen so I would really like to replace it.
Thank you for your help in advance!

Item Name: Goyard Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 200909183626
Seller ID: ldlynch3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200909183626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

The following photos are from the seller after asking for some more details...


----------



## neem518

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this - or at least let me know what kind of photos to ask from seller to ensure authenticity. Thank you 

Item - Authentic Goyard St. Louie PM Bag
Item # - 271179138857
Seller - tornado542 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f23894729


----------



## flyingkid

Hi, can someone please authenticate this?

Item: Goyard green long wallet
Seller ID: mind3r-2008
Item number: 181109146208
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181109146208?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648

Thanks in advance


----------



## neoh2006

No I did not. Just got a bad feeling so didn't complete the transaction.


----------



## Jwijnhov

Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

I already have a Goyard and I still find it difficult to recognize a real one!

This one is for sale and I have no idea if it's a real one, so help me please 

Thx!


----------



## discomom

Please help me authenticate this bag: 

Item Name:  Goyard Royal Blue White St.Louis GM $2500  
Seller:  couturedossier 
Ebay link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Roya...GM-Shopper-Tote-Bag-Wallet-2500-/151027538418

It is said to be authentic.. and in the "new cobalt blue " color??  Is this a new blue shade??  its lighter and seems brighter than the navy .. and its not the baby blue that Gwyneth Paltrow carries...    I'm just not sure..  Please help.


----------



## sooyeonie

Hello there,

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction... I sold a Goyard Varenne wallet on ebay a few weeks ago (purchased at the 233 Rue St. Honore Store in Paris) and this buyer (bought it with NO questions, did not respond to my emails before I shipped) is claiming it is fake! I have provided the receipt, email correspondance with the store, etc and there were TEN photos posted on ebay with front, back, inside, tags, box... sorry, I'm getting off topic, and a bit worked up. Anyway, wondering if anyone knows of an "official" authenticator service? Honestly, I would just take it back if I could guarantee this lady isn't trying to scam me and send me back a fake wallet! Thanks!!


----------



## Power

sooyeonie said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction... I sold a Goyard Varenne wallet on ebay a few weeks ago (purchased at the 233 Rue St. Honore Store in Paris) and this buyer (bought it with NO questions, did not respond to my emails before I shipped) is claiming it is fake! I have provided the receipt, email correspondance with the store, etc and there were TEN photos posted on ebay with front, back, inside, tags, box... sorry, I'm getting off topic, and a bit worked up. Anyway, wondering if anyone knows of an "official" authenticator service? Honestly, I would just take it back if I could guarantee this lady isn't trying to scam me and send me back a fake wallet! Thanks!!



Hi,
I think this is more suited for the eBay section in general, more so than the Goyard section. 
I'd recommend Authenticate4U, as they have individual experts for every brand, instead of just one person who claim to authenticate 'everything, which is nearly impossible.  http://www.authenticate4u.com/default.html

Make sure you pay for the complete authentication paperwork (NOT the cheaper plain e-mail authentication), as eBay requires an in depth assessment with a company letterhead. That is, if the buyer opens a eBay or Paypal case against you, for authenticity reasons. 

Please make a follow up post in the eBay section when there are new developments, I'd love to know how this works out for you.


----------



## Power

neoh2006 said:


> No I did not. Just got a bad feeling so didn't complete the transaction.



I just caught on to your message and I'm pleased that you decided to not go through with the transaction. That particular st louis bag looked *very* off.


----------



## jjowens

Please authenticate this Goyard, it has a monogram but you cant be too sure! Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300888896084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## lanvin

Item Name:Goyard Blue Saint Louis PM- Authentic 100%
Item Number:190828668221
Seller ID:gorodall
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-Bl...1?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item2c6e46653d

tia


----------



## alicat78

Please help me authenticate?  Thanks in advance!
Item Name: 
GOYARD SaintLouis PM Tote Black Great Condition
Item Number: 
190828196040
Seller ID:
luxefinds
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190828196040


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Power said:


> Based on the pictures presented in the listing, I personally would not purchase this.



Thank you. 

Please could you kindly tell me what your view is on this Goyard bag? The seller seems genuine enough (she tells me she has a few Goyard items because her ex-boyfriend bought them for her and she needs some cash). My concern is that some of the stitching in the pictures looks a little off but it may just be the angle?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Goyard-ST-LOUIS-Large-Bag-Brand-NEW-/161011760192?

Many thanks x


----------



## Power

Nutsboutbags said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Please could you kindly tell me what your view is on this Goyard bag? The seller seems genuine enough (she tells me she has a few Goyard items because her ex-boyfriend bought them for her and she needs some cash). My concern is that some of the stitching in the pictures looks a little off but it may just be the angle?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Goyard-ST-LOUIS-Large-Bag-Brand-NEW-/161011760192?
> 
> Many thanks x



Hi,
I've looked at the pictures in the particular listing you've linked to, and I've looked at the seller's other Goyard pieces and they all look OK to me. Good luck.


----------



## Power

alicat78 said:


> Please help me authenticate?  Thanks in advance!
> Item Name:
> GOYARD SaintLouis PM Tote Black Great Condition
> Item Number:
> 190828196040
> Seller ID:
> luxefinds
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190828196040



Rough condition overall, but looks good.


----------



## Power

lanvin said:


> Item Name:Goyard Blue Saint Louis PM- Authentic 100%
> Item Number:190828668221
> Seller ID:gorodall
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-Bl...1?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item2c6e46653d
> 
> tia



It looks a bit suspicious to me.


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Power said:


> Hi,
> I've looked at the pictures in the particular listing you've linked to, and I've looked at the seller's other Goyard pieces and they all look OK to me. Good luck.


Thank you so much  xxx


----------



## omama mia

lanvin said:


> Item Name:Goyard Blue Saint Louis PM- Authentic 100%
> Item Number:190828668221
> Seller ID:gorodall
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goyard-Bl...1?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item2c6e46653d
> 
> tia


I see a check from Paris. I have the same


----------



## alicat78

Power said:


> Rough condition overall, but looks good.


Thank you!


----------



## alicat78

Can you please help authenticate?

Item Name: Goyard Black St. Louis GM Tote 
Item Number:181127874879 
Seller ID:styled2the9s
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Blac...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2c10093fhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...1?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item2c6e46653d


----------



## Power

alicat78 said:


> Can you please help authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Black St. Louis GM Tote
> Item Number:181127874879
> Seller ID:styled2the9s
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Blac...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2c10093fhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...1?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item2c6e46653d



Need better quality pictures from seller, with no flash. As is, with the pictures provided, the bag looks "off".


----------



## Power

alicat78 said:


> Thank you!



Sorry, I also meant to follow up with this one, the seller should have included stamping on the inside pouch if there is a serial code + "Goyard/Made In...". 

But I could tell right away that it was ok. I could always take a second look if there are new pictures.

Again, for the current condition of the bag, I feel the asking price is a bit high ATM.


----------



## alicat78

Power said:


> Need better quality pictures from seller, with no flash. As is, with the pictures provided, the bag looks "off".



The seller relisted the item. What's your opinion now?  Thanks so much !

Item name: Goyard Black St. Louis GM Tote
Item number: 181129753368
Seller ID: styled2the9s
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181129753368&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=12269173788


----------



## alicat78

Any input on the below re-listed item?



alicat78 said:


> The seller relisted the item. What's your opinion now?  Thanks so much !
> 
> Item name: Goyard Black St. Louis GM Tote
> Item number: 181129753368
> Seller ID: styled2the9s
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181129753368&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=12269173788


----------



## sooyeonie

Power said:


> Hi,
> I think this is more suited for the eBay section in general, more so than the Goyard section.
> I'd recommend Authenticate4U, as they have individual experts for every brand, instead of just one person who claim to authenticate 'everything, which is nearly impossible.  http://www.authenticate4u.com/default.html
> 
> Make sure you pay for the complete authentication paperwork (NOT the cheaper plain e-mail authentication), as eBay requires an in depth assessment with a company letterhead. That is, if the buyer opens a eBay or Paypal case against you, for authenticity reasons.
> 
> Please make a follow up post in the eBay section when there are new developments, I'd love to know how this works out for you.



Hi there

I did just post an update, but no good news. Thanks for your input anyway.  Taking this to court! There are some really bad people on ebay... Very upset!!!!


----------



## AFiX

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum and i wondered if you could authenticate this bag for me.
You would do me a big favor.

Many thanks in advance and have a nice day

J.

*Item Name: *Goyard Saint Louis PM Black
*Photos:** http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/A...05-01um135441_zps8939dfd1.png.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135203_zps3ffb82b6.png.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135156_zps57716aa7.png.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135154_zps51793034.png.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135151_zpsb1776a97.png.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135149_zps8cdecf66.png.html?sort=3&o=5


*


----------



## manoalcaar

Hello!!
  Can you PLEASE PLEASE authenticate this bag for me???
I REALLY appreciate it 
Thank you so MUCH!
Have a great evening everyone



Goyard Saint Louis GM Black
*Pictures:**http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/library/?sort=3&page=1
*


----------



## sooyeonie

This is a bit of an odd request, but I wanted to have you tpfers look at it first before I send these pictures off to "official" authenticators. I know this is usually for auction items, but I am in a very strange situation. I purchased this wallet and a few other items from the store in Paris and had it shipped to me. I sold one of the wallets (I purchased two, couldn't decide which one to keep) on ebay and ebay is claiming that the items (both wallets I had listed) are fake! They are insisting that they had a 3rd party authenticate it and that it is counterfeit. I told them this is impossible since I purchased it myself from goyard, but they said even the receipt from the store is "questionable." I am now truly confused. I was convinced I was being scammed by the buyer and I never even entertained the possibility that I could have received a non-authentic item. Well, obviously, I thought purchasing from the store itself made it a logical assumption that it was real. I don't know if this is even a possible scenario, but I am going to call the store tomorrow and was hoping someone could take a look and give me their thoughts. I compared it with another goyard wallet I have that I myself purchased in Paris and I am none the wiser. Help please!!!!! 

Bright blue St. Richelieu wallet 

View attachment 2164614

View attachment 2164615

View attachment 2164616

View attachment 2164617

View attachment 2164618
View attachment 2164619
View attachment 2164620


----------



## omama mia

AFiX said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and i wondered if you could authenticate this bag for me.
> You would do me a big favor.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and have a nice day
> 
> J.
> 
> *Item Name: *Goyard Saint Louis PM Black
> *Photos:** http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/A...05-01um135441_zps8939dfd1.png.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135203_zps3ffb82b6.png.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135156_zps57716aa7.png.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135154_zps51793034.png.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135151_zpsb1776a97.png.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/AFiXX/media/goyard%20ST/Bildschirmfoto2013-05-01um135149_zps8cdecf66.png.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## yumigirl

Hi,  I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this bag for me please.
Item Name:  St. Jeanne MM Bowler Black
Item Number:  38176
Seller ID:  Fashionphile
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Saint-St.-Jeanne-MM-Bowler-Black-38176

Thank you so much!


----------



## omama mia

yumigirl said:


> Hi,  I would really appreciate it if someone can authenticate this bag for me please.
> Item Name:  St. Jeanne MM Bowler Black
> Item Number:  38176
> Seller ID:  Fashionphile
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Saint-St.-Jeanne-MM-Bowler-Black-38176
> 
> Thank you so much!


authentic


----------



## yumigirl

omama mia said:


> authentic


Thanks for the prompt reply, omama mia!


----------



## manoalcaar

Hi there,
Please let me know if something is wrong with my posting/question....I dont think anyone is looking at it..thank you so MucH!!


----------



## lilcram

Trying again



lilcram said:


> So I bought this card case on eBay two years ago and was convinced it was real, just older (materials and craftsmanship seems to be there).  It was recently brought to my attention that it might be fake.
> 
> I can't imagine a fake that was still done with hand painting, it seems defeating the purpose of what fakers do. The newer versions I agree are very crisp but a faker can easily replicate a crisp print.  If this is fake, why would it still look hand done and a bit sloppy/natural.
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## Chrish86

Hello i'm new here.

is this authentic? Thank you

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...chouder-tas-unisex-30-bij-30-cm-ongeveer.html


----------



## Chrish86

if the MADE IN FRANCE is not capitalized (made in France) is it not authentic?


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello!  Please authenticate this St. Louis for me.  It seems too good to be true, but I wanted to have expert eyes on it.

Item Name:  *Goyard St Louis PM Blue Bag Handbag*
Item Number:  *190837290876*
Seller ID:  worldbagsbargain
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c6ec9f77c


----------



## stephaniemiffy

nekostar0412 said:


> Hello!  Please authenticate this St. Louis for me.  It seems too good to be true, but I wanted to have expert eyes on it.
> 
> Item Name:  *Goyard St Louis PM Blue Bag Handbag*
> Item Number:  *190837290876*
> Seller ID:  worldbagsbargain
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c6ec9f77c



doesn't look good.


----------



## nekostar0412

stephaniemiffy said:


> doesn't look good.


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Chrish86 said:


> if the MADE IN FRANCE is not capitalized (made in France) is it not authentic?



Information regarding whether it's deemed fraud should not be discussed.
That gives the scammers more ways to perfect their scam.

A bag can be discussed if it's real or not, but to go in great detail about the reasons should not be addressed.


----------



## molmol4317

Item: 111069767213
Item name: Authentic Go yard Clutch
Seller: sorellabell
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111069767213&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=45982358493

Can you pls help authenticate this clutch? Many thanks!


----------



## molmol4317

molmol4317 said:


> Item: 111069767213
> Item name: Authentic Go yard Clutch
> Seller: sorellabell
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111069767213&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=45982358493
> 
> Can you pls help authenticate this clutch? Many thanks!



Sorry to rush but any expert pls help authenticate soon. I really don't want this clutch to get away if it is authentic.  Thank you!!!


----------



## manoalcaar

Hello!!
  Can you PLEASE PLEASE authenticate this bag for me???
I REALLY appreciate it 
Thank you so MUCH!
Have a great evening everyone



Goyard Saint Louis GM Black
*Pictures:**
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard020_zps1097aeb3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard019_zpsddfe593b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard018_zpse1b33516.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard017_zpsc1d4ea86.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard016_zps69dbb5d3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard015_zps376fd7e1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard014_zps61d0f391.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard012_zpsf4f50eb9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard011_zpse21c1010.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard010_zps9eb668f1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard009_zpsffa55712.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard008_zps963b8357.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard007_zps357241bf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard006_zps23760cf7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard003_zpsa522035a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/media/goyard002_zps47c54007.jpg.html?sort=3&o=18
*


----------



## carrolch

Hi ladies.  Would you please take a look at this bag?  Thanks!

*Item Name: *Very well maintained Goyard tote bag -AUTHENTIC- *NR* burgundy
 *Item      Number: *161022134714
 *Seller ID: *jimji626
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-well-m...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257daac9ba


----------



## neem518

Hello, can someone please assist me in authenticating this Goyard - Thank you for your time!

Item - Goyard St. Louis Tote Shopper Purse Black Tan
Seller - miss-fla 
Item number - 151048652715
Link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151048652715&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_196wt_1188


----------



## jms0479

Can you please help me authenticate this listing?

Item: 281114053728
Item name: Authentic Yellow Goyard
Seller: fashii0ondiiva92
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173b40c60

Thank you!


----------



## Cwilkerson

Item Name: Authentic Yellow Goyard Tote Bag
Item Number: 281114053728
Seller ID: FashiI0ondiiva92
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28111405372...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281114053728&_rdc=1

Please check this one for me. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Item Name :- Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Black
Item Number :-321135528638
Seller ID :- antonio-kos
Link :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Hello! Could you please tell me if this is authentic ? Many thanks  x


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

omama mia said:


> authentic



Omama Mia would you mind taking a look at this posting 

Goyard St. Louis Black 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171057651463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: melmonnin


----------



## mamabear02

Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM Tote Black NWT 
 Item Number: 181150948068
 Seller ID: chiq23
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2d701ae4

Trying to decide between this and just buying new from Goyard.  Please authenticate this for me!  Thanks so much!


----------



## cheapmommy

*
Item Name:  Goyard Orange St. Louis
**Item      Number: *151063142494
 *Seller ID: thecoutureclub*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151063142494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
*Comments:  Is this a PM?  Thanks!!!*


----------



## Longchamp

Nutsboutbags said:


> Item Name :- Authentic Goyard Saint Louis GM Black
> Item Number :-321135528638
> Seller ID :- antonio-kos
> Link :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Hello! Could you please tell me if this is authentic ? Many thanks  x



Fake


----------



## Longchamp

cheapmommy said:


> *
> Item Name:  Goyard Orange St. Louis
> **Item      Number: *151063142494
> *Seller ID: thecoutureclub*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151063142494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
> *Comments:  Is this a PM?  Thanks!!!*



Gm, not enough pix to authenticate.  Lots of stains


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this:

Item Name: New Goyard Saint Louis PM Black
Item No:200929203406
Seller ID: LVAUTHENTIC
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-GO...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec85054ce 

TIA!


----------



## cheapmommy

*Item Name: *USED 100% AUTHENTIC GOYARD PINK LEATHER TOTE BAG SHOULDER BAG
*Item      Number: *221243440788
 *Seller ID:* brandoff_hk
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-100-AU...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338322fe94*
*Comments:  Is this a pm or gm?  Thanks!!!!*


----------



## manoalcaar

*Can you Please authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you so much!
Item Name :*Goyard Saint Louis GM Black
link: n/a
photos:
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/manoalcaar/slideshow/


----------



## Bay

Could someone please authenticate this for me? Not sure what the name of the bag is.

Thanks.


----------



## ricki7789

Can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks so much

*Item Name: Goyard Bifold*
 *Item      Number: **2850171*
 *Seller ID: Mark1332*
 *Link:* 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151067382312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## gagadoll

Hello,

Please authenticate:

Item - Goyard Bifold Card Holder
Seller - yabe7238 
Item number - 151065228777
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bifold-Card-Holder-/151065228777?pt=Wallet&hash=item232c3075e9

TIA!


----------



## lovelypark

Hi, I'm new to Goyard bags and I have absolutely no clue as to the authenticity of the bag. These are the photos that the seller posted and also sent me via email. I apologize for not posting up all the required pictures. Is this bag authentic? Thank you very much for your help in advance.


http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg608/lovelyday681/goyard gm/heatstamp.jpg

http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg608/lovelyday681/goyard gm/handlestart.jpg

http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg608/lovelyday681/goyard gm/handle.jpg

http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg608/lovelyday681/goyard gm/bag.jpg


----------



## glagustin

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Goyard

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/998247_468752566550722_726213163_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q77/s720x720/1000049_468752786550700_360295942_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q71/s720x720/941152_468754076550571_951712076_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/s720x720/1044431_468754186550560_1181778045_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q72/s720x720/1045079_468755683217077_461516773_n.jpg


----------



## katusha

Can some one please authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Beautiful Stylish Goyard GM St Louis Tote Bag Large Wine Maroon Burgundy
Item No:300925284789
Seller ID: belletulip14
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-GOY...item2ec85054ce 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300925284789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thank you so much!


----------



## gagadoll

Please authenticate the following:

Item Name: Goyard PM St Louis Tote Red
Item No: 390619371486
Seller ID: ellenpasta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390619371486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

TIA!


----------



## DinaDStylz

The design of the bag is made to be that of a 'Goyard' however, it does not seem authentic. The font the wallet is a little off (GOYARD Made in France - not typical font) also, the snap should not have stars on the inside, it should be engraved with to say 'GOYARD PARIS'



Bay said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? Not sure what the name of the bag is.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Bay

DinaDStylz said:


> The design of the bag is made to be that of a 'Goyard' however, it does not seem authentic. The font the wallet is a little off (GOYARD Made in France - not typical font) also, the snap should not have stars on the inside, it should be engraved with to say 'GOYARD PARIS'



Thank you very much!


----------



## lmlefebvre

Hello!
Is it possible to authenticate this please??
I have been looking for a Goyard for a while and thought I had found my true one!

Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis GM Ladies Bag
Item No: 121136443571
Seller ID: russell050371
Link:     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sain...FkZM7ZXVsHYJ8A0MyrsAA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## if0708

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate? 

Item Name: Goyard Change Purse..   Ships to US only!
Item      Number:111111050713
 Seller ID:carasue2
Link*:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/111111050713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## lmlefebvre

lmlefebvre said:


> Hello!
> Is it possible to authenticate this please??
> I have been looking for a Goyard for a while and thought I had found my true one!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis GM Ladies Bag
> Item No: 121136443571
> Seller ID: russell050371
> Link:     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sain...FkZM7ZXVsHYJ8A0MyrsAA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Here are some more pictures of the bag I posted


----------



## lmlefebvre

Hello again!
I was able to take a screen shot of the photos! Here they are, I won the auction, please help me authenticate this bag before I have to pay. Many many thanks!


----------



## lmlefebvre

lmlefebvre said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Sorry for posting yet another post but the seller sent me more pictures. Hopefully someone can help me authenticate it!!


----------



## jhona21411

hi..I need help to identify this goyard st.louis if it is authentic? 
Thank you... 

Pictures as follows:


----------



## authenticate

hi authenticators! i'd like to ask for a help to authenticate this beautiful pieces. I've looked over this thread and found out that the "goyard" on the bag looks off. it used to has "233RST" and the font also looks off. other detail & stitches look fine for me. but this is my very first goyard bag. anyone who could help, that would be great! I can't seem to bring myself to carry her until I know she's real 

Name : Goyard St Louis PM



























thankyou!


----------



## Nemoore23

Can anyone help me with this one? Very interested in it for my wife. 
Item Name:Goyard Marquises
Item Number: 231013082398
Seller ID:shaunsouers
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231013082398


----------



## eye.bag

Please help me to authenticate these 2 St.Louis. Thanks alot!!

(1)
Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM handbag, navy blue, tags, dust bag, AUTHENTIC,mint condition
Item Number: 161066215397
Seller ID: Troy6550
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161066215397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

(2)
Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM Handbag,Navy,Authentic,Perfect Condition
Item Number: 330958386203
Seller ID: aavapiret
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330958386203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## lmlefebvre

eye.bag said:


> Please help me to authenticate these 2 St.Louis. Thanks alot!!
> 
> (1)
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM handbag, navy blue, tags, dust bag, AUTHENTIC,mint condition
> Item Number: 161066215397
> Seller ID: Troy6550
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161066215397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> (2)
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM Handbag,Navy,Authentic,Perfect Condition
> Item Number: 330958386203
> Seller ID: aavapiret
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330958386203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


The listings have ended....


----------



## jfk1123

Item name:goyard saint louis canvas tote
seller: kyounokura-japan
Item number: 181181286005

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181181286005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please, please help me with this bag.  I purchase this bag but after reviewing this site I am not sure????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfk1123

Item name:goyard saint louis canvas tote
seller: kyounokura-japan
Item number: 181181286005

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181181286005...84.m1423.l2649

Please, please help me with this bag. I purchase this bag but after reviewing this site I am not sure????

Thanks in advance.

Hi ladies, 
Please help me with this bag.  I would to request a refund if there is a problem ASAP.


----------



## flyingkid

Dear fellow TPRers, could you please authenticate this Grand Bleu MM bag for me? Thanks alot.

http://www.tinyuploads.com/share/files/LzX8gw


----------



## avp99

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Omama Mia would you mind taking a look at this posting
> 
> Goyard St. Louis Black
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171057651463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller: melmonnin


 

Hi luvsagreatdeal,

Did you ever hear back about this bag's authenticity? The exact bag has relisted on ebay. Current seller says mlmonnin was his business partner and that he actually owns the bag. Not sure if the winning bid from mlmonnin's sale fell through. Here is the new ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27125213463...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_314wt_1141

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

avp99 said:


> Hi luvsagreatdeal,
> 
> Did you ever hear back about this bag's authenticity? The exact bag has relisted on ebay. Current seller says mlmonnin was his business partner and that he actually owns the bag. Not sure if the winning bid from mlmonnin's sale fell through. Here is the new ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27125213463...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_314wt_1141
> 
> Thanks!



I own this bag (and several other Goyard styles) and don't believe either one pictured is authentic.  

Personally I'd be hard pressed to hand over this kind of money to any e-bay seller with a zero feedback.  Someone's risk tolerance is much higher than mine will ever be.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

avp99 said:


> Hi luvsagreatdeal,
> 
> Did you ever hear back about this bag's authenticity? The exact bag has relisted on ebay. Current seller says mlmonnin was his business partner and that he actually owns the bag. Not sure if the winning bid from mlmonnin's sale fell through. Here is the new ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27125213463...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_314wt_1141
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks..no I don't think anyone responded to my authenticty request. I'm not that familar wit goyard...so I just gave up.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

audreylita said:


> I own this bag (and several other Goyard styles) and don't believe either one pictured is authentic.
> 
> Personally I'd be hard pressed to hand over this kind of money to any e-bay seller with a zero feedback.  Someone's risk tolerance is much higher than mine will ever be.



Thank you!!! I agree about the 0 feedback


----------



## avp99

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Thank you!!! I agree about the 0 feedback


Yes, risky. I too was wary about zero feedback. Turns out the original sale fell through and the buyer left negative feedback. Bag has exchanged hands and is up for auction again. Story is fishy and I decided not to bid.


----------



## audreylita

avp99 said:


> Yes, risky. I too was wary about zero feedback. Turns out the original sale fell through and the buyer left negative feedback. Bag has exchanged hands and is up for auction again. Story is fishy and I decided not to bid.



Totally doesn't make sense, new seller has no shown connection to first seller.  They may have stolen the pictures from the first seller, why are the pictures the same?   Regardless new seller has a feedback of 2 with no history of selling high end goods.  I personally never deal with sellers like this.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## flyingkid

Dear fellow TPRers, could you please authenticate this Grand Bleu MM bag for me? I have always wanted this bag. Sorry for the incorrect format because this isn't on eBay. Thanks!

http://www.tinyuploads.com/share/files/LzX8gw


----------



## jting

Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-PM-/271252137091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f27e32483


----------



## jts509

Does anyone know if the sites goyardstore.com or goyardsale.org are selling real bags?  I assume they are not given the prices.....


----------



## audreylita

jts509 said:


> Does anyone know if the sites goyardstore.com or goyardsale.org are selling real bags?  I assume they are not given the prices.....



You will never get authentic Goyard bags at those prices.  

You know the old saying, "if it's too good to be true . . ."


----------



## LVobsessed415

Please help me to authenticate Goyard St.Louis. Thank you in advance


Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM black on black
Item Number: 281150771128
Seller ID:  basisai 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4175e44fb8


----------



## izzah d' iguana

Ladies Please help me with this Goyard... 
TIA! 

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Pm White
Photos: From the seller


----------



## morganhill

Hello,
I'm tempted to bid because price is good, but it looks a bit off to me.
Can any ladies authenticate this? Thank you.

Item Name: Goyard Pink St. Louis PM Limited Tote/Pochette-RARE!
Item Number:  290961163179
Seller ID: handmedownswag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Pink...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bea303ab


----------



## utopia.dreamss

Hi

Would appreciate if someone is able to authenticate the Goyard Bags from goyardstore.com. Their website has this claim:
*Authenticity and Dealer status*We guarantees all Goyard product sold through our website to be 100% brand new, in the original box. We source our item directly through authorized dealers & distributors. We do not source our items through unreliable sources.We do not sell replica, pre-owned, used or refurbished items.


----------



## utopia.dreamss

jts509 said:


> Does anyone know if the sites goyardstore.com or goyardsale.org are selling real bags?  I assume they are not given the prices.....


 
I have my reservations on goyardstore.com but the website has this claim:
*Authenticity and Dealer status*We guarantees all Goyard product sold through our website to be 100% brand new, in the original box. We source our item directly through authorized dealers & distributors. We do not source our items through unreliable sources.We do not sell replica, pre-owned, used or refurbished items.

Very tempted to make the purchase.


----------



## lmlefebvre

I'm not a pro but something looks off to me as well...


----------



## minniemom

utopia.dreamss said:


> I have my reservations on goyardstore.com but the website has this claim:
> *Authenticity and Dealer status*We guarantees all Goyard product sold through our website to be 100% brand new, in the original box. We source our item directly through authorized dealers & distributors. We do not source our items through unreliable sources.We do not sell replica, pre-owned, used or refurbished items.
> 
> Very tempted to make the purchase.


I would recommend that you reconsider purchasing from anyone other than an authorized dealer or directly from one of their boutiques.


----------



## neem518

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this please? Thanks!

Item - AUTH Goyard YELLOW Canvas Leather Saint Louis PM Shoulder Shopping -K3A 			 		 
Item # - 121165512091
Seller -  authentic_lvlady
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Goyard...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3606fd9b


----------



## lmlefebvre

Hello,
Can someone help me authenticate this please? 

Pre owned Goyard GM St-Louis Tote
Sky Blue 

I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## lmlefebvre

Here is another one! I am going nuts over this sky blue color. Can you please authenticate this one as well?

Item: Goyard Tasche GM Tote Bag St. Louis NEU! Mit Rechnung!
Seller: Grace Bonn

Goyard GM St Louis

Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

lmlefebvre said:


> Here is another one! I am going nuts over this sky blue color. Can you please authenticate this one as well?
> 
> Item: Goyard Tasche GM Tote Bag St. Louis NEU! Mit Rechnung!
> Seller: Grace Bonn
> 
> Goyard GM St Louis
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## lmlefebvre

christymarie340 said:


> Fake



Thanks! How about the other one? Thanks so much!!


----------



## christymarie340

lmlefebvre said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Pre owned Goyard GM St-Louis Tote
> Sky Blue
> 
> I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!



Pics are a bit blurry but looks good from what I can see


----------



## lmlefebvre

christymarie340 said:


> Pics are a bit blurry but looks good from what I can see



Thanks!!!! You are amazing!!!!


----------



## neem518

I've been considering getting a pre-owned Goyard but have not really been able to get authentication on this forum in time before the eBay listings end lol. In any case, I was considering this and luckily or unluckily did  not bid because I didn't get a reply on this forum to authenticate. I just noticed now that the snap of the pouch is painted in the same color as the bag. All other Goyard totes I saw before had a silver snap with the G on it. Could the tote pouches' snaps come painted like this one?

Note - this listing has ended and your answer will purely be educational. Thank you 

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121165512091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Please help me authenticate 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181210060517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller:kyounokura-japan


----------



## karo

Item: St Louis Black
http://www.2ememain.be/vêtements-ac...nt-louis-158265895.html?qq=goyard&pc_id=&afd=

What do you think?


----------



## robrenee

Any help with authentication would be greatly appreciated; I know a few pics are blurry~

http://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-chanel-vuitton-gucci-tote-bag-black-353354


----------



## audreylita

robrenee said:


> Any help with authentication would be greatly appreciated; I know a few pics are blurry~
> 
> http://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-chanel-vuitton-gucci-tote-bag-black-353354



No one sells authentic Goyard at a bargain basement price.


----------



## robrenee

Knew it was a risk but seeing as Tradesy stands behind their authentication of product I thought I'd take a gamble..any opinion of pics?


----------



## audreylita

robrenee said:


> Knew it was a risk but seeing as Tradesy stands behind their authentication of product I thought I'd take a gamble..any opinion of pics?



Honestly even the most reputable sites say they stand behind authentication but when push comes to shove, there's often not much they will or can do.  

I personally only buy from e-bay and a handful of select internet sellers.


----------



## karo

audreylita said:


> Honestly even the most reputable sites say they stand behind authentication but when push comes to shove, there's often not much they will or can do.
> 
> I personally only buy from e-bay and a handful of select internet sellers.



Could you please help me authenticate the one in the previous post? I would be very gratef, as I can clearly see you know what you're talking about


----------



## lulublue717

can someone verify this bag ASAP I purchased it but before I pay I want to be sure TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16111031997...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161110319971&_rdc=1


----------



## audreylita

karo said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the one in the previous post? I would be very gratef, as I can clearly see you know what you're talking about



I really choose not to get involved with authentication on this thread because there are ladies here who are really experts.  But I personally have never seen an authentic Goyard or any designer bag sold at a low price.  You really get what you pay for when you look for bargains in high end brands.


----------



## karo

audreylita said:


> I really choose not to get involved with authentication on this thread because there are ladies here who are really experts.  But I personally have never seen an authentic Goyard or any designer bag sold at a low price.  You really get what you pay for when you look for bargains in high end brands.



Thanks dear. You're probably right...


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. Can you please tell me if this goyard is real.  Thanks so much!
seller: shimseun 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16111100719...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_429wt_1234


----------



## Black Elite

*Item name*: The pochette that comes with the Saint Louis, I think
*Link*: This wasn't purchased online but at a local thrift store
*Photos*: SEE PHOTO BUCKET  and I attached a couple pics to this post, but many more are in that album

My gut is telling me the answer is no, but seeing as how I don't even come close to being an expert, I'd like your help. TIA!


----------



## dzam

Hi Just joined - looking to authenticate a couple of Goyards for sale on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151135652671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181231081060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

What do the experts think?       
Thanks!


----------



## katwoman2002

Hello, I am new to PF and I am looking for a used Goyard. Could someone please authenticate these bags for me? The first one has black-on-black stitches which seems accurate and the seller has all positive feedback, but I was really hoping for someone to help me authenticate it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-AUTH...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a32da38d8

The other one is this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299863993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please help, thank you so much!


----------



## kiting18

hi! can anyone here can help to authenticate this purse. Thanks and i really appreciate any help from you guys.http:/http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/6/7/8/1/7/webimg/710212065_o.jpg?nc=452[URL="http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/6/7/8/1/7/webimg/710212141_o.jpg"]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/6/7/8/1/7/webimg/710212075_o.jpg[/URL][URL="http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/6/7/8/1/7/webimg/710213294_o.jpg"]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/6/7/8/1/7/webimg/710212202_o.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Nutsboutbags

*Item Name: *NEW WITH DEFECTS AUTH GOYARD TOTE BAG BLACK 
 *Item      Number: **271305091893**
Seller ID : *tnc67                      (159                     pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconTealStar_25x25.gif)
 *
Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-DEFECTS-AUTH-GOYARD-TOTE-BAG-BLACK-/271305091893?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

Hi, could you please confirm that this is an authentic, Goyard St Louis Cabas Tote? Many thanks in advance for your help! x


----------



## rogersgirl

Hello everyone I'm new here, I'm also new to Goyards.  I recently came across a listing on Tradesy.com for a St. Louis GM bag - Navy.  The seller claims to have a scanned copy of the original receipt, which I'm attaching here.  Anyway, I became suspicious after I did some research of my own and came across this forum.  I looked through this thread and saw someone's post that dated back to April of 2009.  Her post also included a copy of a receipt someone sent to her as evidence the bag they were selling is authentic.  I'm also including a print screen of her post with the receipt.  As you can see, the receipts are almost identical, with the exception of the description of the 2nd bag on the receipt, one is Green one is Navy, but every other detail is THE SAME.  I have been going back and forth with this person and was about to purchase this bag OFF TRADESY because he offered me a discount to do it that way.  I'm also attaching a picture of the original listing.  I'm writing to Tradesy to let them know this person is most likely selling a fake, or at least let them know this person is fishy as hell.  If anyone else comes across this listing, I would suggest you not to buy it.  Anyway, just felt the need to warn someone....ANYONE for that matter.  I've wanted t Goyard for the longest time and thought I found a good deal.  Now I'm just thankful for this forum because you guys potentially saved me from losing hundreds of dollars on a FAKE!  This is what I sent to Tradesy.com:

Hello.  I recently came across a listing for a Goyard Bag sold by Z. H (print screen of item available if you need) and contacted him for a copy of the receipt he said he has (scanned copy) and a picture of the interior of the bag to make sure it's clean.  He responded and sent me the pictures, and then told me he can give me a discount if we can take it off Tradesy and just complete the transaction directly.  He seemed to be trustworthy in that he had a scanned copy of the receipt.  But I was doing some research online on Goyards and found a forum that was authentication the bags.  One of the posts was about a bag dating back to April of 2009.  Her post had a picture of a receipt from the supposed seller.  To my surprise, the receipt is almost the exact same receipt my seller had scanned to me, with the exception of the description of the bag, one is Green and the other is Navy.  This raised my suspicions quite a bit as it seems that both receipts originated from the same person, otherwise how would the receipts be almost identical? I think you should look into this seller right away.  I've purchased items from your website before and always trusted I would be getting authentic items...but now I'm  not so sure your company actually do your due diligence and make sure the items sold by your sellers are authentic at all.  If you would like I can send over the print screens of the receipts I saw.  I think this is pretty serious as it affects your company's credibility.


----------



## audreylita

I personally would never ask for a copy of a receipt.   Receipts can be dummied, manipulated, stolen or just plain created on a computer.   If someone is capable of making a fake handbag they could certainly xerox a fake receipt.

My personal motto with items of value is if a price seems to good to be true . . .   No one is going to sell a luxury handbag at a bargain basement price if it's worth more.  

Would you?

BTW I have not looked at this item specifically and am only commenting in general.


----------



## audreylita

And does anyone know what GM St. Louis totes were priced at in 2008?  That price on the receipt looks awfully low.


----------



## Black Elite

rogersgirl said:


> The seller claims to have a scanned copy of the original receipt, which I'm attaching here.  Anyway, I became suspicious after I did some research of my own and came across this forum.  I looked through this thread and saw someone's post that dated back to April of 2009.  Her post also included a copy of a receipt someone sent to her as evidence the bag they were selling is authentic.  I'm also including a print screen of her post with the receipt.  As you can see, the receipts are almost identical, with the exception of the description of the 2nd bag on the receipt, one is Green one is Navy, but every other detail is THE SAME.



I would steer clear. How could two receipts have the same transaction number, but different items in the transaction? That right there is enough of a red flag.


----------



## rogersgirl

I didn't buy it, and tradesy.com removed the listing


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this Goyard beauty case? Thank you!

Item Name: Goyard vanity case
Item Number: 171160234161
Seller ID: manhattanite_93
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-C...161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d9f1e8b1


----------



## meheay

Item Name: St.louis GM

Could anyone authenticate for this bag? I got it as my birthday present from my aunt.































TIA


----------



## sofresh2def

*Hello, could you authenticate this Goyard? Thanks in advance!

Item Name:* Goyard Voltaire , Perfect Condition 
 *Item      Number: **131048158950*
 *Seller ID: **roberob2006*
 *Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131048158950&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
*


----------



## blumster

Hi there,
I would be so appreciative if someone could authenticate this goyard for me!  Thanks so much!

Item name: Goyard Paris-White lg "St. Louis" Tote with Pouch
item Number:121219909185
seller:Lugano25
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Pari...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c39450641


----------



## jennytiu

Hi! Can you authenticate the White Goyard St. Louis at the bottom of this blog post. This is a private sale from a blogger in country, proceeds will be donated to the victims of the recent Typhoon Haiyan. 

I am very much interested in the White St. Louis. I wouldn't have otherwise have doubts as she is a bag lover and a known blogger. However, the straps are covered with plastic. I'm new to Goyard so I'm not very familiar with their packaging but even with my little knowledge on authenticating luxury bags, I know that they are not supposed to come packaged in plastic. 

I hope someone can help me out. I usually don't buy from online resellers for fear of getting fakes. I have always played it safe when it comes to these bags and would only ever buy from stores. However, this is too good of a deal to pass up! TIA. 

http://thebaghagdiaries.com/accessory-lab-x-the-bag-hag-online-sale-for-yolanda-haiyan-victims/


----------



## SweetLadyJane

sofresh2def said:


> *Hello, could you authenticate this Goyard? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:* Goyard Voltaire , Perfect Condition
> *Item      Number: **131048158950*
> *Seller ID: **roberob2006*
> *Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131048158950&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> *


Yes. The bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## Mooimooi

Hi authenticators ,

Appreciate your help please!


Item: goyard classic St. Louis 

Seller ID: tjpreownedsales

Ebay no: 271334019478

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2cc49196


Thank you and have a wonderful day


----------



## kimmy28

SweetLadyJane said:


> Yes. The bag is 100% authentic.


Hi!  Please help me authenticate this Goyard.  I am so close to purchasing it and am hesitant just because I have no way of knowing if it's the real deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e83b6f5d1

Goyard St. Louis GM Bag
New without Tags
Item #: #131058824657
Seller: celle1121

Thanks so much!


----------



## lanvin

izzah d' iguana said:


> Ladies Please help me with this Goyard...
> TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Pm White
> Photos: From the seller



I'm by no means an expert but since no one else commented, I believe this to be authentic




meheay said:


> Item Name: St.louis GM
> 
> Could anyone authenticate for this bag? I got it as my birthday present from my aunt.



and this  looks off


----------



## lanvin

kimmy28 said:


> Hi!  Please help me authenticate this Goyard.  I am so close to purchasing it and am hesitant just because I have no way of knowing if it's the real deal.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e83b6f5d1
> 
> Goyard St. Louis GM Bag
> New without Tags
> Item #: #131058824657
> Seller: celle1121
> 
> Thanks so much!



this looks good to me


----------



## Taradomingo

Hi gud am can u help
Me authenticate this bag thank u so much in advance.. It doesnt have any serial number inside .. Do they have serial numbers? ...


----------



## 7cls

sounds like good


----------



## surakool

Hi there can you authentic this for me please.
http://imageshack.com/a/img707/9919/65lk.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img15/8818/pgbp.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img96/1531/mcph.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img841/8230/yrie.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img59/7167/8aj8.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img571/6520/nasc.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img20/5534/98ih.jpg
Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## minoxa33

Dear all, can you please help to authenticate?

*Item Name: *Goyard Kosmetiktasche
 *Item      Number: *261353026149
 *Seller ID: *anit7-2007
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.de/itm/261353026149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

Can someone "authenticate" this Goyard?  I'm not interested in purchasing from this individual, but I wanted to know if this is an authentic Goyard style and, if so, what is the style called so that I can call the Goyard boutique to purchase from them directly.  TIA!

Item Name: Luxury Goyard Leather Wallet *NWT* MCM Valextra Passport Holder
Item Number: 231121091198
Seller ID: kumi964
Link: http: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231121091198


----------



## jojocat

hi, dear.... i'm new in here , do u authenticate this item from a luxury 2nd boutique ?


*Item Name :*Goyard Signature Tote With Red Leather Trim

 *Link (if available):*
*http://www.brandtop.us/product.php?sid=1903*
*
*
*tqvm !!*


----------



## atomgrrl

I just bought this, can you help authenticate it. Thank you!

ITEM: Goyard Black Chevron Print Coated Canvas Belvedere MM Bag
Listing Number: 10010313
SELLER: Yoogi's Closet
LINK: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/goyard-black-chevron-print-coated-canvas-belvedere-mm-bag.html


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi everyone, I would appreciate your help authenticating the saigon pm pleae. Everything looks ok and the envelope is identical to my store purchased ones, but I was gifted this so just want to know before using it out and about so to speak! Thank you and more pics with any replies as I couldnt do multiple pics!


----------



## neilmc1974

Extra pics 





neilmc1974 said:


> Hi everyone, I would appreciate your help authenticating the saigon pm pleae. Everything looks ok and the envelope is identical to my store purchased ones, but I was gifted this so just want to know before using it out and about so to speak! Thank you and more pics with any replies as I couldnt do multiple pics!


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> Extra pics


 more pics


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> more pics


 more pics


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> more pics


Sorry they are upside down!


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi everyone, I would appreciate your help authenticating this saigon pm please. Everything looks ok and the care envelope is identical to my store purchased ones, but I was gifted this so just want to make sure before using it out and about so to speak. Many thanks.


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi everyone, I would appreciate your help authenticating this saigon pm please. Everything looks ok and the care envelope is identical to my store purchased ones, but I was gifted this so just want to make sure before using it out and about so to speak. Many thanks.


 extra pics


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> extra pics


 extra pics


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> extra pics


 more pics


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> more pics


 another pic


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> another pic


 another pic


----------



## midnightman

It certainly would be one of the best ever fakes I've seen if it turns out not to be authentic. I believe it is an authentic Goyard piece but since I don't own a Saigon myself, I'm certainly no expert. I'd recommend that you find reference images from the forum that show the (A) authentic Saigon's date code placement & font, as well as (2) the font, spacing, and uppercase / lowercase of the "Goyard paris made in france" text on an authentic Saigon. 

If those check out it seems great!


----------



## neilmc1974

midnightman said:


> It certainly would be one of the best ever fakes I've seen if it turns out not to be authentic. I believe it is an authentic Goyard piece but since I don't own a Saigon myself, I'm certainly no expert. I'd recommend that you find reference images from the forum that show the (A) authentic Saigon's date code placement & font, as well as (2) the font, spacing, and uppercase / lowercase of the "Goyard paris made in france" text on an authentic Saigon.
> 
> If those check out it seems great!


Hi, thank you. I have tried to find reference but there really arent any on here of date code etc. Im curious about the crown as its apparently only available now to actual royalty. I will just be very happy if someone can confirm its authentic.


----------



## midnightman

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi, thank you. I have tried to find reference but there really arent any on here of date code etc. Im curious about the crown as its apparently only available now to actual royalty. I will just be very happy if someone can confirm its authentic.



Many people chose to get the crown painted on their pieces up until Goyard made this change less than 10 years ago. There are still pieces that pop up from time to time with the crown, so if the timeline fits, that's probably the situation


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi, no timeline does not fit. Its a new bag in the new yellow dust bags that were introduced a few years back after the brown ones.


----------



## shyviolet

Please help authenticate
Item: st. Martin
Item number: 321294342781
Seller id: samsara1989
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321294342781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## gneerowblack

neilmc1974 said:


> more pics


I personally think it is authentic Goyard because you can clearly see the ribs are rounded. The fake saigon has flat wooden ribs. The gold crown is textured also so you can see the bumps where it was painted; it has texture. The white bands say Goyard on the interior and the zipper gas a G in the handle. If it feels bumpy then it was hand-painted. Fakes usually are screen printed. You could probably ask Lucio Goy in San Francisco to look up the serial number. That's probably the easiest way to confirm it has a provenance.


----------



## neilmc1974

Hopefully a goyard expert and owner of a saigon will be able to confirm all of this. Everything adds up correctly and if it isnt genuine, id love to know why. Are any of you saigon owners able to confirm?


----------



## izzah d' iguana

lanvin said:


> I'm by no means an expert but since no one else commented, I believe this to be authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this  looks off


Hello Lanvin! Thank you so much!


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> extra pics


Can anyone confirm what this code means and also any more info on the authenticity of this saigon pm? I dont want to walj in to Paris or London and find it is fake!


----------



## shyviolet

shyviolet said:


> Please help authenticate
> Item: st. Martin
> Item number: 321294342781
> Seller id: samsara1989
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321294342781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you


Can anyone help? Thank you


----------



## midnightman

shyviolet said:


> Can anyone help? Thank you



It looks good to me personally, but I'm not an expert. Find reference pics of an authentic one to compare, especially with attention to the leather on the bottom of the bag where the feet are attached, and the rolling of the leather at the corners of the bag. Beyond that, the quality seems to be high, and the lining looks legit as a textile instead of the more plasticy synthetic blends I've seen used as Goyard linings before. 

Good luck!


----------



## shyviolet

midnightman said:


> It looks good to me personally, but I'm not an expert. Find reference pics of an authentic one to compare, especially with attention to the leather on the bottom of the bag where the feet are attached, and the rolling of the leather at the corners of the bag. Beyond that, the quality seems to be high, and the lining looks legit as a textile instead of the more plasticy synthetic blends I've seen used as Goyard linings before.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks midnightman


----------



## 1006shoes

This is my first post onthe forum so hope I am doing this correctly.   I was wondering if this bag looks like a real Goyard? Thanks!


----------



## 1006shoes

Images here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/115469157@N08/


----------



## kim723

Hi,

Can you authenticate this bag?

Ebay Item Number: 271385925495
Seller ID: snowbird9849
Item: Goyard St. Louis GM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-GM-in-Navy-/271385925495

Thank you!


----------



## goyardlove

kim723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Ebay Item Number: 271385925495
> Seller ID: snowbird9849
> Item: Goyard St. Louis GM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-GM-in-Navy-/271385925495
> 
> Thank you!



Looks genuine, but if you're going to buy it from ebay for that much why not just go to the store? Or is it still cheaper? X


----------



## calisnoopy

*Would love to get this authenticated please

Item: Goyard Pink St Louis GM
Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
eBay item number: 360816883151*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Pink-Chevron-Leather-ST-LOUIS-GM-Large-Tote-Bag-/360816883151?nma=true&si=olXxsgFUPHiBZC9y8KAwpaRjsb0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!!!

*Here are additional pics of the Pink St Louis GM

Just confused since I have 3 other St Louis GM totes (all from Barneys and BG) and the base on the other 3 I own is a bit wider than the Pink one but I didn't know if the Pink was limited edition from farther back and was slightly different dimensions?

But the eBay seller has had amazing feedback and I checked his listings on TPF authentic this goyard thread and his listings have always been authenticated as authentic goyard bags...*





















*Here compared to my blue st louis gm, threw me off since the base on the pink is a bit less wide than the blue one*


----------



## corrid

Would love to get this authenticated please

Item: Goyard Ambassade Green
Seller ID: 3rdgenerationtexan
eBay item number: 261401968610

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261401968610?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The price seems too good to be true, so I assume it is a fake, but wanted to check here first, incase this person has simply priced the bag very inexpensively.


----------



## jojocat

hi, dear.... i'm new in here , do u authenticate this item from a luxury 2nd boutique ?


Item Name :Goyard Signature Tote With Red Leather Trim

 Link (if available):
http://www.brandtop.us/product.php?sid=1903


tqvm !!


----------



## hoha77

Please help to authenticate this, its from my friend as a gift:

Item NAme: Goyard Black PM Tote bag

Attached pics. TIA!


----------



## hoha77

More pics. TIA!


----------



## benjavii

Hi babes!

Can you please help me to authenticate this Goyard wallet

Item name : Goyard Victoire Wallet in Orange

Seller name : kind-u (Rakuten)

Link :
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kind-u/item/041309000879/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_02_en#

advance thanks! ++


----------



## hoha77

Please help on this one... Many thanks!





hoha77 said:


> Please help to authenticate this, its from my friend as a gift:
> 
> Item NAme: Goyard Black PM Tote bag
> 
> Attached pics. TIA!


----------



## Goyard Love

benjavii said:


> Hi babes!
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Goyard wallet
> 
> Item name : Goyard Victoire Wallet in Orange
> 
> Seller name : kind-u (Rakuten)
> 
> Link :
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kind-u/item/041309000879/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_02_en#
> 
> advance thanks! ++




Appears to be authentic, however the Victoire wallet does not have a change holder.  This style is mislabeled.


----------



## corrid

Would love to get this authenticated please

Item: Goyard Ambassade 
Seller ID: candleburg
eBay item number: 321333594655

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321333594655

The price seems too good to be true, so I assume it is a fake, but wanted to check here first, incase this person has simply priced the bag very inexpensively.


----------



## Goyard Love

*****d said:


> Would love to get this authenticated please
> 
> Item: Goyard Ambassade
> Seller ID: candleburg
> eBay item number: 321333594655
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321333594655
> 
> The price seems too good to be true, so I assume it is a fake, but wanted to check here first, incase this person has simply priced the bag very inexpensively.




They normally do black stitching on black leather. This appears to be white stitching.  Looks fake.


----------



## hoha77

Im not sure whats wrong with my post that no reponse... I think I have provided ample pics though I dont have a link as this was a gift? Can someone advise? Thanks





hoha77 said:


> Please help on this one... Many thanks!


----------



## mini me

Hi.  Im about to purchase my first Goyard.  I was told that it was purchased from HK, can you please help me in authenticating this bag? Thanks.


----------



## BabieFat

Item: GOYARD - Black Coated Canvas ST. LOUIS GM Tote Handbag W/ Pochette
Seller ID: dbe5232
eBay item number: 261400005325
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261400005325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much.


----------



## Goyard Love

mini me said:


> Hi.  Im about to purchase my first Goyard.  I was told that it was purchased from HK, can you please help me in authenticating this bag? Thanks.




Looks ok- plus the fact that they brought it to you in Goyard shopping bag.


----------



## ericjav

Item Name: Goyard Paris bag and wallet
Item Number: 271411787351
Seller ID: Elliottp1981
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271411787351?redirect=mobile

Please help to authenticate this item , thank you in advance .


----------



## boysdontcryy

Hi guys,

Could I please get some help authenticating this? 

WOuld really appreciate some advice


----------



## boysdontcryy

Some additional pictures:


----------



## boysdontcryy

Any helps guys?


----------



## NewsweekLdn

Hey girls and guys, could please be so kind and authenticate this bag? is this normal that goyard folds the bag like this in a paperbag and that the handles stick out like this? there was a navyblue (darker) I think introduced in 2010. the seller says it's brandnew , not so sure about the navy blue colour??? does it look like the new navy blue (kind of blackish) please help. thank you


----------



## rochs_

Goyard Okinawa Handbag
171268442257
susanm7576
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Okinawa-Handbag-/171268442257?

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## janels

boysdontcryy said:


> Some additional pictures:


I have had an authentic St. Louis bought from Goyard SF, and was amazed that all the painted on dots were perfect.  On this one, some of the dots are elongated.  However, I don't know if that has to do with the age of the bag or authenticity, as mine was newer and I understand they use stencils now.  I just got an Okinawa from Ruelala, and was surprised to see it had some elongated dots.  Trying to figure out how I can post pics for authentication, as well.  My "new" Okinawa has dots like this one.


----------



## janels

Can someone tell me how to post a new post in this thread?  I have been a member for a long time, but was mostly into the Hermes section.  Now I have questions about Goyard.  I had an authentic one, but now wonder about one I got from Ruelala.

Thanks!


----------



## janels

I'll try this and see if it works.  I got a perfect St. Louis from Goyard SF, and my hand painted dots were all roundish dots.  Now I decided to buy an Okinawa from Ruelala, and many of the dots are elongated, and some seem to connect.  Since my authentic one from Goyard didn't have this type of thing, this concerns me.  I emailed pics to my sales lady at Goyard in SF, but she didn't respond.  Can someone tell me if this dot pattern is acceptable?  I don't know where the serial number is in the bag, either, if anyone knows.  Thanks a lot!!

https://www.icloud.com/iw/#pages/BAJsaW6rF6Ue0YHTIWuBjy7uP0TUb8jLMBCF/Blank


----------



## janels

Any thoughts about the dot placements on the Goyards?  If they connect with each other and look sometimes like lines not dots, and sometimes one color "runs into" another color of dots--is that OK?  Maybe that was what it looked like before the stencils?

I'd really appreciate some advice, as I don't know whether to return this Okinawa to Ruelala.  

Thanks!


----------



## mini me

Goyard Love said:


> Looks ok- plus the fact that they brought it to you in Goyard shopping bag.



Thanks!


----------



## flossyfigaro

I am unable to open the link, however caution regarding the comment in relation to *plus they brought it to you in a Goyard shopping bag* ... this means nothing!!!  the shopping bag is not what you are trying to authenticate and many scam sellers purchase authentic paper/card shopping bags to try and convince a buyer their item is authentic .... a shopping bag, just as with a receipt accounts for nothing - the consideration is the bag itself!


----------



## medguy00

Item Name: Saint-Florentin

Hi guys I would really really appreciate if you guys could authenticate this goyard green wallet.

I have black Victoire wallet and it seems to have different heat stamp compared to this - Font and style is different and also the leather seems different. Victoire wallet has soft matte leather while this one has more glossy leather.

Photos:


----------



## Goyard Love

medguy00 said:


> Item Name: Saint-Florentin
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I would really really appreciate if you guys could authenticate this goyard green wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have black Victoire wallet and it seems to have different heat stamp compared to this - Font and style is different and also the leather seems different. Victoire wallet has soft matte leather while this one has more glossy leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos:




Looks real to me, but looks very old.  The print is done differently now.  Could potentially be over 4 years old.


----------



## janels

Hi, Please tell me if this is the right place to ask for authentication of a Goyard?

I purchased this Goyard Marie Gallante Okinawa on Ruelala, and I have some reservations about its authenticity. I don't live near a Goyard store, and have ordered Goyards from their SF store in the past. 

One Barney's Goyard expert said (without seeing it in person) that all Okinawas are very stiff sided. This one has body, but is not cardboard stiff, which he says it should be. Another source said even the messy chevrons looked authentic, even if quite messy. The dust bag's letters are really smeared--is that authentic?

I am at a point where I really need an answer for authentication. I emailed the authentication place in the UK, but have gotten nothing but "we'll get back to you" auto responses. 

Can someone please help? I would so much appreciate it!
This is a link to the photo bucket pictures, the password is "goyard".

http://s1312.photobucket.com/user/ja...library/Goyard


----------



## janels

Hi, I hope this is the right place to post this. I would really appreciate the help. I purchased this Goyard Okinawa on Ruelala, and I have some reservations about its authenticity. I don't live near a Goyard store, and have ordered Goyards from their SF store in the past. 

One Barney's Goyard "expert" said that all Okinawas are very stiff sided. This one has body, but is not cardboard stiff, which he says it should be. Another source said even the messy chevrons looked authentic, even if quite messy. The dust bag's letters are really smeared--is that authentic?

I am at a point where I really need an answer for authentication. I emailed the place in the UK, but have gotten nothing but "we'll get back to you" auto responses. 

Can someone please help? I would so much appreciate it!
This is a link to the photo bucket pictures, the password is "goyard".

http://s1312.photobucket.com/user/ja...library/Goyard


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi there! please can you let me know what you think of this Goyard St Louis?  I'm not as familiar with Goyard as with other brands so your advice is very much appreciated  

Item Name :- GOYARD White Classic St Louis tote bag
Item Number :- 271452478193
Seller ID :- poselys
Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-Wh...93?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f33d41af1

Many thanks


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Hi, could you help me authenticate this St. Louis? I found it at a thrift store for a very low price and decided to take the chance. Thank you!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

More! Sorry they're upside down... Can't figure out how to fix it on my phone!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose




----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Hello ladies, does your silence mean that it's just such a bad fake you don't even want to talk about it? :shame: By now I'm pretty convinced it's fake but I'll wait for your feedback before trowing it in the trash...


----------



## Goyard Love

MrsMammaGoose said:


> Hello ladies, does your silence mean that it's just such a bad fake you don't even want to talk about it? :shame: By now I'm pretty convinced it's fake but I'll wait for your feedback before trowing it in the trash...




In your pic one of the snaps looks as though it is done in brass.  They never use brass on St Louis totes.  Also the shape of the attached pouch looks wrong, and the print color seems off.  Looks fake.


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi ladies, could you please give me your views on this Goyard St Louis? 

Item Name :- Goyard St Louis PM in Classic Brown
Item Number :- 261459345782
seller ID :- johnjwish
link :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261459345782&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you!


----------



## Goyard Love

Nutsboutbags said:


> Hi ladies, could you please give me your views on this Goyard St Louis?
> 
> Item Name :- Goyard St Louis PM in Classic Brown
> Item Number :- 261459345782
> seller ID :- johnjwish
> link :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261459345782&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you!




Looks real


----------



## janels

MrsMammaGoose said:


> Hello ladies, does your silence mean that it's just such a bad fake you don't even want to talk about it? :shame: By now I'm pretty convinced it's fake but I'll wait for your feedback before trowing it in the trash...


It doesn't look quite like my St. Louis tote.  Particularly the small pouch.  However, the handles are stitched on properly.  It is too difficult to tell if the trim is leather, but the proportions are right.  However, given the problem with the pouch, and the puckering in its trim, I would call it fake.


----------



## janels

Nutsboutbags said:


> Hi ladies, could you please give me your views on this Goyard St Louis?
> 
> Item Name :- Goyard St Louis PM in Classic Brown
> Item Number :- 261459345782
> seller ID :- johnjwish
> link :- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261459345782&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you!


The bag looks good (hard to see detail), and the dust cover looks accurate in font and logo.  However, the brown leather trim looks darker than one I just saw at Barney's, but it could just be the lighting or picture.


----------



## janels

MrsMammaGoose said:


> View attachment 2581969
> View attachment 2581970


The seaming doesn't look straight, and the leather trim on the top edge looks off.


----------



## eggo

Ladies! Could you please authenticate this goyard hardy?

Item name : Goyard hardy pm black

photos


----------



## Nutsboutbags

eggo said:


> Ladies! Could you please authenticate this goyard hardy?
> 
> Item name : Goyard hardy pm black
> 
> photos


Hello, could you please give me your views on this Goyard St Louis GM?  Thank you  x

Item Name :- Goyard St Louis GM Tote bag
Item Number :- 171309521320
Seller :- relovereuserecycle
Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171309521320?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi ladies, apologies for my last post , it seems to have attached itself to the previous post !

Could you please give me your views on this Goyard St Louis GM?  Thank you  x

Item Name :- Goyard St Louis GM Tote bag
Item Number :- 171309521320
Seller :- relovereuserecycle
Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171309521320?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Goyard Love

eggo said:


> Ladies! Could you please authenticate this goyard hardy?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : Goyard hardy pm black
> 
> 
> 
> photos




Real.


----------



## shimmer819

Hi. Can you please authenticate this Goyard bag.

Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM
Item Number: 171315905795
Seller ID: susiescloset73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171315905795?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Goyard Love

shimmer819 said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this Goyard bag.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis PM
> Item Number: 171315905795
> Seller ID: susiescloset73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171315905795?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Real.


----------



## janels

Goyard Love said:


> Real.


Looks real to me


----------



## Kias1229

Can anyone help me authentic this goyard that I just got from ebay 

Goyard blue St. Louis pm size


----------



## adrianxu

does each goyard wallet come with a date code?

can any expert email me? i need a wallet to be authenticated, but my acct is new, I'm not allowed to post a thread.


----------



## adrianxu

there you go, plz anyone??

I NEED help to authenticate this wallet. many thx


http://s34.photobucket.com/user/adrianxu1215/library/goyard wallet


password: *goyard*


----------



## adrianxu

anyone plz help to authenticate this wallet:


http://s34.photobucket.com/user/adrianxu1215/library/goyard wallet

Password: *goyard*


thx


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hi, could you please give me your thoughts on the authenticity of this St Louis? She says it was a gift which always rings alarms bells. I have asked the seller to confirm that it is authentic and if she has the Goyard dustbag.  Thank you!

Item Name:-  E Goyard Coated Canvas Beach Bag - Large
Item Number :- 351069821308
Seller ID:- alexhannah2011
Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-Goyard-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item51bd64597c


----------



## Goyard Love

Nutsboutbags said:


> Hi, could you please give me your thoughts on the authenticity of this St Louis? She says it was a gift which always rings alarms bells. I have asked the seller to confirm that it is authentic and if she has the Goyard dustbag.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:-  E Goyard Coated Canvas Beach Bag - Large
> 
> Item Number :- 351069821308
> 
> Seller ID:- alexhannah2011
> 
> Link :- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-Goyard-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item51bd64597c




Brown is not a Goyard color. So fake!!


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Goyard Love said:


> Brown is not a Goyard color. So fake!!


Thank you  x


----------



## Princessbluepaw

Hello can someone please authenticate this goyard


----------



## Princessbluepaw

The above is the following:

Item: goyard St. Louis gm in green
Item number:331201177857 
Pictures above


----------



## Tro

Please help me authenticate this St. Louis tote. The coin pouch was lost, so obviously pictures of that (and the heat stamp) I am unable to post.

Item name: St. Louis (unknown size)
Images: http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/Jana_Nichole/library/Goyard


----------



## lvmhking

Hi,

I have found this goyard online, can't seem to find the model. Is it a custom made?? It looks fantastic and I'd love to purchase it. Any insight is much appreciated!

http://postimg.org/image/lqhj5s48n/


Thanks!


----------



## amandperez123

can someone authenticate this goyard listing on ebay the auction ends soon and i would like to know if its real before purchasing :



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Clas...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462047bfb0


----------



## neilmc1974

neilmc1974 said:


> more pics


Did anyone else come up with a difinitive answer if this saigon with crown is genuine? any help greatly appreciated. Please see original post if you need to check the pics again. Many thanks all.


----------



## neilmc1974

extra refreshment pictures! 


neilmc1974 said:


> Did anyone else come up with a difinitive answer if this saigon with crown is genuine? any help greatly appreciated. Please see original post if you need to check the pics again. Many thanks all.


----------



## LV^_^LV

Hello.  This is my first time posting in the Goyard forum, so apologies if I get anything wrong.  I haven't had much interest in LV for the longest time, and just discovered Goyard few months ago!  Can someone please help me authenticate these?  I hope no one has asked about it already.  I tried to do a search and didn't see it.  Thanks in advance!! 

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Leather Ambassade Briefcase with Strap - Brand New
Item Number: 338f0c102f
Seller ID: comedian1975
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...9?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item338f0c102f

Item Name: Auth Goyard Ambassade Briefcase Canvas/Leather Black(BF062095)
Item Number: 4867190dd8
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Goyard...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4867190dd8

Item Name: Auth Goyard Ambassade Briefcase Canvas/Leather Black(BF061830)
Item Number: 4d1dbf40b7
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Goyard...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1dbf40b7


----------



## biumsil

I would appreciate if someone could authenticate this Goyard Comores? I'm dying to purchase it, but not sure if its fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331214770407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## meri5873

Hello this is my very first time on here been looking for a long time on eBay to purchase a St. Louis.  I am interested in this one and the seller is unable to give me a definite answer if it is authentic.  I've seen several sellers on eBay who are unsure of authenticity and still they price the bag almost as high as a real one!
Please authenticate this for me:  	
111371389850	
Goyard purse
Seller : sellerm3_33 (52 ) 100% Positive feedback
 Follow this seller  | See other items 
Item conditionre-owned
Time left: 1 day 17 hours (Jun 09, 2014 23:03:44 PDT)
Current bid:US $610.00
[ 2 bids ]

Place bid
 Enter US $620.00 or more
   Watching
Add to collection
100% positive
Feedback
	 12 months financing available
Subject to credit approval.See terms
Shipping: $19.25 Expedited Shipping | See details

Item location:
Riverside, California, United States

Ships to:
United States and many other countries | See details
Delivery:
Estimated between Wed. Jun. 11 and Fri. Jun. 13  
Payments:
	  |  See details
Returns:
Seller does not offer returns. You are covered by the eBay Money Back Guarantee if you received an item that is not as described in the listing.
Guarantee:
  | See details
Get the item you ordered or get your money back.
Covers your purchase price and original shipping.


----------



## douxamere

item name: goyard hobo fidgi bag
seller name: bonne_vie11
item id: 321430307725


link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad6bd438d

thank you. and some info of the history of this bag would be great as well. thank you


----------



## Kimmi108

Item Name:Large goyard tote bag brand new
Item Number:301213584478
Seller ID:aires2751
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-goyard-tote-bag-brand-new-/301213584478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4621ba8c5e&_uhb=1


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-go...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4621ba8c5e&_uhb=1

Hi , is this bag Authentic?


----------



## boyxchanel

[non-auction]
Item name: Pre-Owned Goyard St. Louis PM
Link: http://carousell.co/p/3950519/

pls help me authenticate this, according to the seller she misplaced the dustbag & lost the leather tassel that is suppose to be attach on the wallet. thanks in advance x


----------



## jms0479

Item Name: Goyard St Louis GM Tote - Sky Blue

Item #: 161336636787

Seller ID: prooffessor.....x

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161336636787?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aliyblue

Hi all! Hoping to authenticate this St. Louis GM. Thanks!

Item Name: Goyard Navy Blue St. Louis GM Tote 
 Item      Number: 321433874433
 Seller ID: kati.butle
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321433874433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kimmi108

Is this bag genuine? Item was removed last week on Ebay but is now back.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 seller name is on 3rd photo.


----------



## Kimmi108

Kimmi108 said:


> View attachment 2661799
> 
> Is this bag genuine? Item was removed last week on Ebay but is now back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661801
> View attachment 2661802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller name is on 3rd photo.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301223265609 The link is this, please can someone authenticate bag? Thanks in advance. It is ending soon,


----------



## NVKIDSPL

MY FIRST POST 

I'm desperate to find a gently used St. Louis and I think this might be it! What do you guys think - authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Bag-...g-/321443569130?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## ju_221

I just ordered this bag without checking to see if this is authentic or not!
Now I'm super paranoid thinking it might not be real!
CAN YOU PLEASE help?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-navy-1077691


----------



## ayeshun

Hi I was looking at this at the price seems to good to be true could someone please help me  authenticate this bag

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/tote-bags/auction-759941963.htm#qna


----------



## asking

St.Louis PM

Can someone authenticate this bag? Is it strange that the button is burgundy and not silver, and is it possible for a St.Louis to be real without a serial #? Based on the sellers info the bag sounds legit but I have never bought a goyard before so I don't know. What about the Fiocchi button?

THANK you all so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291210779100






















cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291210779100


----------



## thefinestfind

x

Can someone please help me authenticate this? I am selling this and per all of the information I found this is real and I have several bids on the item, however someone sent me a message telling me this is fake because of the inside snap. I need to take this down immediately if it is fake and the auction ends Friday at 5pm. (Also I purchased this at a thrift store so I cannot authenticate it by previous owners.) 

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Jordanfowl

Will someone please help me authenticate this goyard St. Louis tote? Bought it at consignment and didn't really have a chance to do research before purchasing. Thank you guys so much!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271551856603?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## climk

Jordanfowl said:


> View attachment 2714927
> 
> 
> Will someone please help me authenticate this goyard St. Louis tote? Bought it at consignment and didn't really have a chance to do research before purchasing. Thank you guys so much!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271551856603?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I am afraid this is fake. I bought mine from Goyard London , the genuine pouch should look like this and the code is on the strap


----------



## climk

thefinestfind said:


> x
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this? I am selling this and per all of the information I found this is real and I have several bids on the item, however someone sent me a message telling me this is fake because of the inside snap. I need to take this down immediately if it is fake and the auction ends Friday at 5pm. (Also I purchased this at a thrift store so I cannot authenticate it by previous owners.)
> 
> Really appreciate your help!



Sorry if I am too late . It is fake . The person was right . I think this is what he/she meant


----------



## climk

asking said:


> St.Louis PM
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag? Is it strange that the button is burgundy and not silver, and is it possible for a St.Louis to be real without a serial #? Based on the sellers info the bag sounds legit but I have never bought a goyard before so I don't know. What about the Fiocchi button?
> 
> THANK you all so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291210779100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291210779100


It's fake.


----------



## climk

ju_221 said:


> I just ordered this bag without checking to see if this is authentic or not!
> Now I'm super paranoid thinking it might not be real!
> CAN YOU PLEASE help?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-navy-1077691


Not sure if you still need the answer but can you please take pic of the inside of the small pouch ?


----------



## thecinster

Trying to authenticate this PM tote
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151383591067


----------



## climk

thecinster said:


> Trying to authenticate this PM tote
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151383591067



It looks fake to me because of the pouch


----------



## Loubouti

climk said:


> I am afraid this is fake. I bought mine from Goyard London , the genuine pouch should look like this and the code is on the strap


Hi climk,
Not sure how much product knowledge you have on Goyard but older bags did have serial number on lower inner flap of the pouch not on the strap and had matching snap button on them. I'm not a professional authenticator but please look into it.


----------



## flossyfigaro

*It's not an authentic Goyard bag, sorry*


----------



## climk

Loubouti said:


> Hi climk,
> Not sure how much product knowledge you have on Goyard but older bags did have serial number on lower inner flap of the pouch not on the strap and had matching snap button on them. I'm not a professional authenticator but please look into it.


Hi, Loubouti, please take a look at the pic of the attached pouch of St Louis , it should not look like that at all. I only have three Goyard bags , I know I may not know much about it , but I was just comparing it with the one I have.  Sorry if I am wrong.


----------



## Loubouti

climk said:


> Hi, Loubouti, please take a look at the pic of the attached pouch of St Louis , it should not look like that at all. I only have three Goyard bags , I know I may not know much about it , but I was just comparing it with the one I have.  Sorry if I am wrong.


I'm sure you are trying to be helpful but if you are not an expert it is important that when giving out your opinion on authenticity you should make sure to let people know that you are comparing it with some of your own Goyard bags and that you are not an expert. Authentication on the purseforum should be taken seriously.

I'm not an expert but do know that Goyard had made some changes to the hardware, stamping, location of serial number and other slight variations over the years also, they no longer paint each bags by hand but use mechanized procedure to create the signature look. Some of your statements here made me question your product knowledge on Goyard. I hope you are not upset with me but I would hate for anyone to mistaken you for an expert and get false information.


----------



## climk

Loubouti said:


> I'm sure you are trying to be helpful but if you are not an expert it is important that when giving out your opinion on authenticity you should make sure to let people know that you are comparing it with some of your own Goyard bags and that you are not an expert. Authentication on the purseforum should be taken seriously.
> 
> I'm not an expert but do know that Goyard had made some changes to the hardware, stamping, location of serial number and other slight variations over the years also, they no longer paint each bags by hand but use mechanized procedure to create the signature look. Some of your statements here made me question your product knowledge on Goyard. I hope you are not upset with me but I would hate for anyone to mistaken you for an expert and get false information.


I did attach a photo of my pouch and I have never said that I am an expert.
I will keep my mouth shut next time.


----------



## vonnielicious

Pretty sure this is fake right?

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4616778475.html


----------



## inilisa

hi ladies
kindly help me authenticate this

Name : Goyard St louis PM
Photos : http://s1354.photobucket.com/user/bagholic/library/goyard


----------



## mickey

Name: goyard St. Louis pm black
Item Number:271589003503
Seller ID: 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sain...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3bf750ef


----------



## neoh2006

I was comparing the serial number, location of serial number and also, the embossed goyard Paris and it does looks ok.


----------



## dorky226

Item Name: Auth Goryard Bag Brand New
Item Number: 171441861467
Seller ID: jia_au1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171441861467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

hello just checking if authenticbefore purchase and i attached additional photo. thanks


----------



## tatertot

wrong place


----------



## elyseindc

Would someone mind letting me know if this St Louis is authentic? Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: 100% Auth Goyard St. Louis Tote Large Bag Black Brown Chevron GM No Wallet Tan
Item Number: 331308266770
Seller ID: eluxurytrade 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Large-Bag-Black-Brown-Chevron-GM-No-Wallet-Tan-/331308266770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2382f512


----------



## BuyerBB

Please identify this Goyard.  The thread for identification does not work.

Thanks!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please help authenticate this Goyard?

I purchased it from a local consignment shop over the weekend and just got a chance to take some pictures. 

I'm so sorry, that the pics are blurry (I cannot get my nice camera to uplad any pictures to my computer)

Thanks so much in advance for the help. If you need any more pictures, please let me know.


----------



## bnschmdt

Did Goyard ever really do a transparent tote?


----------



## ToThePoint

Please authenticate this purse...
Item:  Goyard St. Louis Tote (?)

Photo's attached per link above.

Any questions, please let me know.

Thanks so much for your review!!


----------



## MrGoyard

ToThePoint said:


> Please authenticate this purse...
> Item:  Goyard St. Louis Tote (?)
> 
> Photo's attached per link above.
> 
> Any questions, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much for your review!!


 Fake, handles and print are off.


----------



## ToThePoint

Thank you for your response "MrVuitton".


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Item Name: goyard at Louis GM tote in white


Item Number: 361055402644

Serial number: PIR020079


Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361055402644?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!!


----------



## Pursesnatcher82

Please Authenticate:
Item Name: Goyard Detachable Wallet/Clutch
Item Number: Unknown
Serial Number:  STUO20051
http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Dana_Tee/library/


----------



## Mhen016

Hi Can you please help me before I push thru this purchase.
Item Name-Goyard St.Louis Tote GM in Green
Photos attached for reference. Please let me know if you need other detailed photos, I will ask the seller. thanks in advance. 

Front




Bottom




Back




Side




Stamp




Interior




Serial



[/URL

Handle
[URL=http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Jadedignos/media/imagejpg5_zpsa8197b19.jpg.html]
	

.


----------



## goyardgoyard

hello
can somone evaluate this?

it's an ambassade bag


----------



## goyardgoyard

still the same bag


----------



## Mavycakes

Please help me authenticate this PM. Thank you in advance! 

ITEM NAME: Goyard St. Louis PM tote
ITEM NUMBER: 261606201275
SELLER ID: ASHLEYGRAVTTE
LINK: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261606201275


----------



## goyardgoyard

Can someone help me with the ambassadebag ?


----------



## MrGoyard

Mhen016 said:


> Hi Can you please help me before I push thru this purchase.
> Item Name-Goyard St.Louis Tote GM in Green
> Photos attached for reference. Please let me know if you need other detailed photos, I will ask the seller. thanks in advance.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> Handle
> [URL=http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Jadedignos/media/imagejpg5_zpsa8197b19.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> .


 Fake, handles and leather are off.


----------



## MrGoyard

Pursesnatcher82 said:


> Please Authenticate:
> Item Name: Goyard Detachable Wallet/Clutch
> Item Number: Unknown
> Serial Number:  STUO20051
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Dana_Tee/library/


 Fake, print is off.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LAvuittongirl said:


> Item Name: goyard at Louis GM tote in white
> 
> 
> Item Number: 361055402644
> 
> Serial number: PIR020079
> 
> 
> Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361055402644?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!!




I think mine was skipped.  I'd really appreciate the authentication!  Thank you!!


----------



## goyardgoyard

LAvuittongirl said:


> I think mine was skipped.  I'd really appreciate the authentication!  Thank you!!


my ambassade was skipped too


----------



## MrGoyard

I would love to authenticate yours! But the thing is, I can easily see if a bag is pretty much obviously fake. But I am not a good enough authenticator to authenticate bags that in my eye look real. I don't know all the details about authentic Goyard bags...

So hopefully someone else can help you! =)


----------



## goyardgoyard

MrVuitton said:


> I would love to authenticate yours! But the thing is, I can easily see if a bag is pretty much obviously fake. But I am not a good enough authenticator to authenticate bags that in my eye look real. I don't know all the details about authentic Goyard bags...
> 
> So hopefully someone else can help you! =)



so you'r saying that mine looks real, but of course can be a fake? 
that's better than a "IT'S A FAKE!!!" statement


----------



## LAvuittongirl

MrVuitton said:


> I would love to authenticate yours! But the thing is, I can easily see if a bag is pretty much obviously fake. But I am not a good enough authenticator to authenticate bags that in my eye look real. I don't know all the details about authentic Goyard bags...
> 
> So hopefully someone else can help you! =)




Thank you for explaining


----------



## chaostheory

I purchased this item off of ebay as well as two other cardholders. When I received this one I noticed there were some differences mainly the heatstamp being different as well as there is no logo like the other two. I looked on the inside at the serial number and it is a white serial and not stamped like the other two. I have contacted the seller and we are currently in discussion and she states she received this as a gift from the Paris store 4 years ago. She claims its real and the only way she would potentially be able to confirm it would be to call the Goyard Paris store and see if the actual buyer did buy it. 

So either this one is just older and a different style or either this one or the other two I have are fakes and I would love to help figure this out.

Please authenticate this item:

Goyard Cardholer
161431317760
jenleedragon
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Card-Holder-very-gently-used-/161431317760?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Le%252B9Sg%252BOZDBbIQ0TraB5UoFzz5g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## aynrand

Item: Goyard St Louis Tote
 Listing number: 271601354037
Seller: Brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271601354037?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649




I hope you can help me authenticate this Goyard tote.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## goyardgoyard

aynrand said:


> Item: Goyard St Louis Tote
> Listing number: 271601354037
> Seller: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271601354037?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this Goyard tote.  Thank you in advance!


damn it would be cheaper to get a flight to new york and buy it personally.


----------



## Kl1234

Please authenticate for me!  thank you!!
Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
Item Number: 191351390012
Seller ID: fjordal4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191351390012


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

HELP AUTHENTICATE - 3 POSTS

Im worried because I bid on one of them, but all three look very similar.... 

1
Item Name: Auth Goyard wallet purse leather
Item Number: 131321432743
Seller ID: terrapon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131321432743?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

2 
Item Name: GOYARD PARIS LEATHER WALLET PURSE
Item Number: 161450350851
Seller ID: velk-2014
Link: 


3
Item Name: Goyard paris yellow purse leather wallet
Item Number: 151440485216
Seller ID: tuguess
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151440485216?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I know it's very last minute but thank you guys in advance so much!


----------



## elyseindc

Would someone mind letting me know if this bag is authentic? Thanks so much in advance! 

Item Name: Auth. GOYARD Red Tote PM 
Item Number: 161453305249
Seller ID: sky*888 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...249?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25975deda1


----------



## Nutsboutbags

Hello! 

Please could you tell me if this bag is authenticate as I have some reservations even though the seller has assured me that it is genuine. 

Thank you! N x

Item name : Beautiful Goyard ST Louis Tote Shopper Handbag & Purse 
Item number : 371168620767
Seller ID : emandtina
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...E-/371168620767?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## MrGoyard

Nutsboutbags said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please could you tell me if this bag is authenticate as I have some reservations even though the seller has assured me that it is genuine.
> 
> Thank you! N x
> 
> Item name : Beautiful Goyard ST Louis Tote Shopper Handbag & Purse
> Item number : 371168620767
> Seller ID : emandtina
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...E-/371168620767?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


 Fake, print and leather is off.


----------



## j83702

Hello, this is my first post. I am also new to Goyard. I won this auction today and want to see if it is authentic before shipping. I have tried to find a link to how to read a tag as well. Thank you
Hopefully the link works.


Item Name:Goyard Orange Hobo Bag Purse Fidji
Item Number: Ebay item number 121460030613
Seller ID: Waggoho
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Oran...tHV3mOFmlGevbwRcSEB7Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Nutsboutbags

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, print and leather is off.


Thank you very much, I should trust my instincts! X


----------



## corrid

goyardgoyard said:


> still the same bag



The zipper pulls don't match my Ambassade, doesn't mean the bag is fake, just that the zipper is not original. I will continue to look for differences. Something seems slightly off, but I just don't know if it's me or if the blue and black are just different enough that it's throwing me off. If it's a fake, it's an amazing fake! Seems more likely it's a real bag that had a non-Goyard repair.


----------



## AZpenviceroy

Hi Purse Forum. So I bought this bag for my wife on ebay. It was a quick decision bid. And of course, after the fact Im questioning its authenticity. Not sure why I did this, since all my own personal Goyard stuff I bought direct from the SF boutique (2 wallets and a Chypre) Ive never bought any Goyard for my wife in the past 
It doesn't scream fake in anyway to me, but I dont want to give to her if its not The material looks very similar to my bag, but because my bag has leather on the other side of the canvas, I dont have anything to directly compare this to. The one thing that is kind of bothering me about it, is the thread used on it. It looks a little cheap. Like in my last picture. 
I have the purse here and have taken some pics. If you need any others, let me know. 
Here is the auction as well...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-tote...l9HRIHHyneP5tbf3QUkCQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here are the pics, I can take any others if it would be helpful. I understand that this is my first post. And Im sure there are many people who just post and go away. And because I am man that does not collect purses I most likely will be one of those posters. But regardless, I really do appreciate the knowledge that is here and really do appreciate the help.


----------



## MrGoyard

AZpenviceroy said:


> Hi Purse Forum. So I bought this bag for my wife on ebay. It was a quick decision bid. And of course, after the fact Im questioning its authenticity. Not sure why I did this, since all my own personal Goyard stuff I bought direct from the SF boutique&#8230; (2 wallets and a Chypre) Ive never bought any Goyard for my wife in the past&#8230;
> It doesn't scream fake in anyway to me, but I dont want to give to her if its not&#8230; The material looks very similar to my bag, but because my bag has leather on the other side of the canvas, I dont have anything to directly compare this to. The one thing that is kind of bothering me about it, is the thread used on it. It looks a little cheap. Like in my last picture.
> I have the purse here and have taken some pics. If you need any others, let me know.
> Here is the auction as well...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-tote...l9HRIHHyneP5tbf3QUkCQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Here are the pics, I can take any others if it would be helpful. I understand that this is my first post. And Im sure there are many people who just post and go away. And because I am man that does not collect purses&#8230; I most likely will be one of those posters. But regardless, I really do appreciate the knowledge that is here and really do appreciate the help.


 I'm very sorry to tell you, but this bag is fake. The color does not exist and the hardware on the pouch is not well made, as well as the thread, like you already mention. It is probably polyester. I'm sorry. ;(


----------



## AZpenviceroy

MrVuitton said:


> I'm very sorry to tell you, but this bag is fake. The color does not exist and the hardware on the pouch is not well made, as well as the thread, like you already mention. It is probably polyester. I'm sorry. ;(



 You know, I was thinking that about the color as well. But I dont know all the colors. I thought the pics in the ebay listing it was the same color as my light blue wallet, which I bought from an AD. But when it arrived, it was much lighter. 
Thanks!


----------



## corrid

AZpenviceroy said:


> Hi Purse Forum. So I bought this bag for my wife on ebay. It was a quick decision bid. And of course, after the fact Im questioning its authenticity. Not sure why I did this, since all my own personal Goyard stuff I bought direct from the SF boutique (2 wallets and a Chypre) Ive never bought any Goyard for my wife in the past
> It doesn't scream fake in anyway to me, but I dont want to give to her if its not The material looks very similar to my bag, but because my bag has leather on the other side of the canvas, I dont have anything to directly compare this to. The one thing that is kind of bothering me about it, is the thread used on it. It looks a little cheap. Like in my last picture.
> I have the purse here and have taken some pics. If you need any others, let me know.
> Here is the auction as well...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-tote...l9HRIHHyneP5tbf3QUkCQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Here are the pics, I can take any others if it would be helpful. I understand that this is my first post. And Im sure there are many people who just post and go away. And because I am man that does not collect purses I most likely will be one of those posters. But regardless, I really do appreciate the knowledge that is here and really do appreciate the help.



Now you are required to show us your stash! I have the Ambassade but someday want a Chypre


----------



## AZpenviceroy

corrid said:


> Now you are required to show us your stash! I have the Ambassade but someday want a Chypre



I can do that. 
Where do  I post my pics?


----------



## MrGoyard

AZpenviceroy said:


> You know, I was thinking that about the color as well. But I dont know all the colors. I thought the pics in the ebay listing it was the same color as my light blue wallet, which I bought from an AD. But when it arrived, it was much lighter.
> Thanks!


 I can totally understand, it's really confusing. I can't believe someone would sell something fake without mentioning it! =(
We have a thread with swatches of the Goyard colors, maybe this is helpful for any other purchases: http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard-reference-library/goyard-colors-pics-only-709259.html


----------



## MrGoyard

AZpenviceroy said:


> I can do that.
> Where do  I post my pics?


 We have a special thread where you can showcase your collection, please find the link below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard-reference-library/your-goyard-collection-pics-only-709377.html

=)


----------



## AZpenviceroy

MrVuitton said:


> We have a special thread where you can showcase your collection, please find the link below:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard-reference-library/your-goyard-collection-pics-only-709377.html
> 
> =)



Thanks! Posting!


----------



## mochalatte1

Hello! I appreciate your opinion of this bag. 

Item Name: St.Louis Tote GM Yellow
Item Number:281483187860
Seller ID:myrepertoire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-GM-Yellow-/281483187860?


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help  me authenticate this bag? Thanks! 

Name: GOYARD Chevron Urbain Messenger Black Tan
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Urbain-Messenger-Black-Tan-68893

Just never bought from Fashionphile.


----------



## ujili

Also this please. Thanks!

Name: Auth.Goyard Ambassade Leather brown Bag
Seller ID: ebushaj2010
Item Number: 141456937254
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141456937254

Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help  me authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Name: GOYARD Chevron Urbain Messenger Black Tan
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Urbain-Messenger-Black-Tan-68893
> 
> Just never bought from Fashionphile.


 As far as I know has Fashionphile authenticators that authenticate before something goes online. =)


----------



## MrGoyard

ujili said:


> Also this please. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Auth.Goyard Ambassade Leather brown Bag
> Seller ID: ebushaj2010
> Item Number: 141456937254
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141456937254
> 
> Thanks!


 I'm a bit iffy about the print, it seems off to me. The first picture belongs to this blog: http://www.overgaard.dk/Leica-M-Typ...xy-stuff-for-the-worlds-most-sexy-camera.html

So I would stay away!


----------



## JessicaG23

I bought the Goyard PM on eBay. the seller says it is authentic. 
However, the chevron on the bag only looks to have two colors (maybe the darkest brown color faded?), while the pochette has three. Can someone help.

In pic #1, the bag is on top. The pochette is on the bottom. 

Pic#4, is the bag.

Thank you!!!


----------



## ujili

MrVuitton said:


> I'm a bit iffy about the print, it seems off to me. The first picture belongs to this blog: http://www.overgaard.dk/Leica-M-Typ...xy-stuff-for-the-worlds-most-sexy-camera.html
> 
> So I would stay away!



Thanks! I'm definitely gonna stay away!


----------



## ujili

MrVuitton said:


> As far as I know has Fashionphile authenticators that authenticate before something goes online. =)



I might go ahead with this one. Thanks!


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Please help me authenticate this


Name: GOYARD BELUGA 70 MM CHEVRON PRINT METALLIC ARGENT
Seller ID: authentics100
 Item Number: 111499062011   
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111499062011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You


----------



## mochalatte1

Hello,

I bought this Goyard bag on online, I want to make sure for Authenticate.

Looks authentic to me, check first pic that goyard mark on button, its crooked. 

Help me please.. Thank you!!!!


----------



## cutiecue

Hello... Could you please authenticate this Goyard Fidji that i have purchased from fashionphile? Thank you... 

https://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-Fidji-Zip-Hobo-Grey-67781


----------



## Kimmi108

This seller is selling a fake bag? Goyard sells bag in a bazaar? Have reported to Ebay but they won't take down the post.


----------



## hitt

First time here. I apologize if there are mistakes in my post. I purchased this red Saint Louis bag recently but was unsure if it is authentic or not.

The heatstamp date reads SUT020077, if I read it correctly.

Please tell me ff there needs to be more photos of certain details of the bag. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shc35

Hello

I was wondering if this would be a good purchase.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...2?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3ceaf28242

There are not that many Goyard retailers and I have never seen this kind of a briefcase so I don't know how much these retail for at the goyard boutique but i really like the way it looks.

the colors of the dark brown looks a little fake to me based on some other photos of the same bag I've seen.






[img[http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/oxMAAOSwDN1UTQ8f/$_57.JPG[/img]


----------



## MrGoyard

hitt said:


> First time here. I apologize if there are mistakes in my post. I purchased this red Saint Louis bag recently but was unsure if it is authentic or not.
> 
> The heatstamp date reads SUT020077, if I read it correctly.
> 
> Please tell me ff there needs to be more photos of certain details of the bag.
> Thank you in advance!


 I'm sorry to say, but this one is fake.


----------



## shc35

shc35 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if this would be a good purchase.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...2?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3ceaf28242
> 
> There are not that many Goyard retailers and I have never seen this kind of a briefcase so I don't know how much these retail for at the goyard boutique but i really like the way it looks.
> 
> the colors of the dark brown looks a little fake to me based on some other photos of the same bag I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img[http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/oxMAAOSwDN1UTQ8f/$_57.JPG[/img]


anyone?


----------



## goodbrand

Hello Ladies, May you authenticate this Croisiere bag
Item Name: Authentic GOYARD Croisiere Boston Bag
Item Number:  321608812797
Seller ID: hutsonstoop 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321608812797?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Serial looks off


----------



## ujili

Hi! can someone help me authenticate this bag please! Thanks!

Item Name: Goyard Zippy Wallet Style Black
Item Number: 181604932693
Seller ID: s333vo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Paris-...k-/181604932693?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a487f5c55

Thanks!


----------



## Lovely Jhanni

Hello, i need help to authenticate this bag please.
Thanks in advance.

Item name : Goyard Saint Louis Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Luxury Handbag Wallet
Item Number : 131365584977
Seller ID : mirboo100
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131365584977


----------



## MrGoyard

Lovely Jhanni said:


> Hello, i need help to authenticate this bag please.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name : Goyard Saint Louis Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Luxury Handbag Wallet
> Item Number : 131365584977
> Seller ID : mirboo100
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131365584977


 Fake, print is off.


----------



## Dev0701

Hi, I just purchased this Goyard Senat Pouch. Could you please help me authenticate this. The seller seems to be legitimate and are backed up by my poupette and the anti counterfeiting coalition. 

https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=22468

Thank you!


----------



## Lovely Jhanni

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, print is off.


Thank you so much Mr. Vuitton.
Really appreciate it


----------



## cooper1

Hi everyone! I am new to Goyard (i hang over in the Bottega forum) and i am interested in buying this St Louis tote from a local buy/sell/trade on FB. The seller sent me these really awful pix & i dont know what the specifics are to determine the authenticity. Should i be asking for any specific additional pix?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## cooper1

^^ i just had her send me more clear pictures of the heat stamp and the front of the bag print. Im assuming the bag is fake bc the snap imprint says "FUNG YIK" and not GOYARD. Ummmm???? Please comfirm as i am supposed to meet her this evening. Thank you!!


----------



## cooper1

Nevermind~ after doing some research, its pretty clear this is a fake & i passed on it!!
Thank you~
&#128522;


----------



## Dev0701

Dev0701 said:


> Hi, I just purchased this Goyard Senat Pouch. Could you please help me authenticate this. The seller seems to be legitimate and are backed up by my poupette and the anti counterfeiting coalition.
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=22468
> 
> Thank you!


Here is a better description trying to follow the guidelines. Please help me Authenticate this Goyard item.

item name: Goyard Senat Pouch Leather/ Canvas Yellow
Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=22468
Seller: eLady

Thank You!


----------



## MrGoyard

cooper1 said:


> Nevermind~ after doing some research, its pretty clear this is a fake & i passed on it!!
> Thank you~
> &#128522;


 Hi! Sorry I was away for a couple of days, but it is indeed fake! =)


----------



## girlsgirlsgirls

thinking about buying this goyard for my gf. can anyone comment of its authenticity?


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blxx108uc8cpgvx/AACVxJ6xXyg7cS-CzVKQFB_Ma?dl=0


----------



## MrGoyard

girlsgirlsgirls said:


> thinking about buying this goyard for my gf. can anyone comment of its authenticity?
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blxx108uc8cpgvx/AACVxJ6xXyg7cS-CzVKQFB_Ma?dl=0


 This bag seems off to me. I've never seen authentic Goyard's with plastic zippers, plus the stichting and print seem off. I would stay away from this one.


----------



## acjoy

Please help me authenticate this


Name: Goyard St Louis GM Tote
Seller ID: tocausa
Item Number: 251755837815 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9dd13977

Thank You


----------



## acjoy

Please help me authenticate this


Name: New Goyard St.Louis Tote PM Black
Seller ID: acanonica36
Item Number:261699154424
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Goyard-...353&rk=4&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=251755837815&rt=nc

Thank You


----------



## MrGoyard

acjoy said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> Name: Goyard St Louis GM Tote
> Seller ID: tocausa
> Item Number: 251755837815
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9dd13977
> 
> Thank You


 Fake. Print and stamping are off.


----------



## acjoy

Name: Goyard large (GM) black Saint Louis tote AUTHENTIC
Seller ID: huho28
Item Number:141500628806 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-larg...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f2183f46

Thank You


----------



## acjoy

Hello could you authenticate this for me

Name:goyard tote
Seller ID: sellerm3_33
Item Number:111550034882 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-tote-/111550034882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f8e673c2

Thank You


----------



## MrGoyard

acjoy said:


> Hello could you authenticate this for me
> 
> Name:goyard tote
> Seller ID: sellerm3_33
> Item Number:111550034882
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-tote-/111550034882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f8e673c2
> 
> Thank You


 Fake, print is off.


----------



## acjoy

I just purchased this on Ebay and I am HOPING it is real!!

Hello could you authenticate this for me

Name: Goyard St. Louis GM Black Tote Bag w/ Wallet From Bergdorf Goodman
Seller ID: shenker2012
Item Number:181615377618 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181615377618?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You


----------



## 12unicorns

Hello there, could someone please help me authenticate this:

Name:  Maison Goyard Paris Tote with wallet - Grey canvas/ PVC size GM
Seller ID:  janazura2026
Item Number: 171606668325
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Maison-G...wallet-Grey-canvas-PVC-size-GM-/171606668325?

Thanks so much and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrGoyard

12unicorns said:


> Hello there, could someone please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Name:  Maison Goyard Paris Tote with wallet - Grey canvas/ PVC size GM
> Seller ID:  janazura2026
> Item Number: 171606668325
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Maison-G...wallet-Grey-canvas-PVC-size-GM-/171606668325?
> 
> Thanks so much and Merry Christmas!


 Fake, print and stitching are off.

Merry christmas as well


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Please authenticate. I am hopeful that it is real, but would like the specialists to weigh in.  Thanks!

Item Name: GOYARD Saint Louis GM Black Tote Keepall Large Bag Purse Paris Receipt NWT
Item Number: 181622397987
Seller ID: chris.disanto1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Saint-Louis-GM-Black-Tote-Keepall-Large-Bag-Purse-Paris-Receipt-NWT-/181622397987?ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&nma=true&si=V0kN%252BKJL98FCGoHdZP3CVG%252BEgrU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 12unicorns

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, print and stitching are off.
> 
> Merry christmas as well


Thanks so much Mr Vuitton, you saved me a costly mistake! :santawave:


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Hi all,

Merry Christmas. I bought this bag second-hand. It wasn't used much. Please let me know if it is authentic. Have a great holiday!

Item: Goyard Saint Louis GM


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Merry Christmas. I bought this bag second-hand. It wasn't used much. Please let me know if it is authentic. Have a great holiday!
> 
> Item: Goyard Saint Louis GM


 Don't see much alarming, do you have a pic of the serial code?

Merry christmas! =D


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

MrVuitton said:


> Don't see much alarming, do you have a pic of the serial code?
> 
> Merry christmas! =D



I do! Sorry I thought I attached it. So, what the probability I won't be embarrassed at Goyard? I would be mortified if I walked in and they just looked at me. I've heard of some LV stories.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

I've been doing a ton of research over the holiday and I can't seem to figure out date codes when it comes to Goyard. They are all stamped differently and in different fonts. With LV it's fairly simple but I've mulled through listing after listing and picture after picture and I've never seen the date code font and type that I have. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> I've been doing a ton of research over the holiday and I can't seem to figure out date codes when it comes to Goyard. They are all stamped differently and in different fonts. With LV it's fairly simple but I've mulled through listing after listing and picture after picture and I've never seen the date code font and type that I have.
> 
> Thoughts?


 Thanks! It's in the right place and the font is the same as on my (no longer with me) Saint Louis bag. Sadly they do not have a system, so only Goyard knows what the code means. ;(

You can always authenticate it at a Goyard boutique, but I am pretty confident it's authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

MrVuitton said:


> Thanks! It's in the right place and the font is the same as on my (no longer with me) Saint Louis bag. Sadly they do not have a system, so only Goyard knows what the code means. ;(
> 
> You can always authenticate it at a Goyard boutique, but I am pretty confident it's authentic. Enjoy your bag



Thank you! 

I actually ended up at the Goyard SF boutique yesterday. They had a GM on display and I nonchalantly went to check it out. It had all of the characteristics of my bag! Including the date code, right down to the font.

I carried my bag in and once I realized this, I sent it for monogramming right there on the spot. They said it would take 6 weeks, due to the holidays and the SA accepted my bag and gave me shopping bag to put wallet and other belongings in. I figured, hey if he accepted the bag, then it has to real! I opted for the monogram, but just an "A" in bronze. He said monogramming was $185 for the initials, but when I went to pay, it was $330!! GEEEEEEZ. Just for the metallic. 

Thank you so much for your help! It has definitely helped to ease my mind, and hopefully since it has been accepted, there's no doubt it is real!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I actually ended up at the Goyard SF boutique yesterday. They had a GM on display and I nonchalantly went to check it out. It had all of the characteristics of my bag! Including the date code, right down to the font.
> 
> I carried my bag in and once I realized this, I sent it for monogramming right there on the spot. They said it would take 6 weeks, due to the holidays and the SA accepted my bag and gave me shopping bag to put wallet and other belongings in. I figured, hey if he accepted the bag, then it has to real! I opted for the monogram, but just an "A" in bronze. He said monogramming was $185 for the initials, but when I went to pay, it was $330!! GEEEEEEZ. Just for the metallic.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! It has definitely helped to ease my mind, and hopefully since it has been accepted, there's no doubt it is real!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


 Awh that's amazing, for sure it's authentic! Otherwise they would not customize it. =D
Wow, that's a lot of money! But for sure worth it, bronze is a gorgeous choice. Please share it once it's finished! =D

You are very welcome!


----------



## Shasta

Goyard St Louis GM 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321619690522 

Seller: thmw888


----------



## Shasta




----------



## Shasta

I stupidly bought the above on eBay before getting it authenticated and these are my pics after receiving it today.  I don't feel right about it and it seems off to me.  I have a couple of authentic goyards and they just feel different if that makes sense.  Any help would be appreciated to confirm my suspicions.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Shasta said:


> I stupidly bought the above on eBay before getting it authenticated and these are my pics after receiving it today.  I don't feel right about it and it seems off to me.  I have a couple of authentic goyards and they just feel different if that makes sense.  Any help would be appreciated to confirm my suspicions.  Thanks so much.



Pattern is off. Compare to your other Goyards, but fake IMO. Wait for Mr. Vuitton.


----------



## MrGoyard

Shasta said:


> I stupidly bought the above on eBay before getting it authenticated and these are my pics after receiving it today.  I don't feel right about it and it seems off to me.  I have a couple of authentic goyards and they just feel different if that makes sense.  Any help would be appreciated to confirm my suspicions.  Thanks so much.


 I'm sorry to tell you, but it is indeed like Pinkgsxr750 said, fake. =(


----------



## Shasta

Thank you all so much! I've already arranged to return it and she made up some story about her boyfriend getting it for her in Paris but she wasn't with him ... Thank you again


----------



## theclassic

I see she already re-listed it  wow that was quick, will report...


----------



## Muppet18

Good morning!!!

I'd like to get a St.Louis , but I have no idea if this could be authentic.
Would you be so kind to have a look at it.
many thanks!!!!!

Link: http://www.videdressing.de/stoffhandtaschen/goyard/p-3240798.html 
Seller: Carpi Dressing


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Muppet18 said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> I'd like to get a St.Louis , but I have no idea if this could be authentic.
> Would you be so kind to have a look at it.
> many thanks!!!!!
> 
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/stoffhandtaschen/goyard/p-3240798.html
> Seller: Carpi Dressing




It appears to be authentic, but ask the seller for a close up of the date code and back of button.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Muppet18 said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> I'd like to get a St.Louis , but I have no idea if this could be authentic.
> Would you be so kind to have a look at it.
> many thanks!!!!!
> 
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/stoffhandtaschen/goyard/p-3240798.html
> Seller: Carpi Dressing




I tried to translate some of the communication but my German is rusty. And by rusty I mean I don't speak any German. Lol.


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-thanks a lot!
I see what I can do.
The conversation is about proof of authenticy and condition of the bag-a far as I remember my school french


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> It appears to be authentic, but ask the seller for a close up of the date code and back of button.


 Yes, exactly this =)


----------



## flossyfigaro

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> I tried to translate some of the communication but my German is rusty. And by rusty I mean I don't speak any German. Lol.


*On the left hand side is the option to view in another language, click on the EN for English*


----------



## softshellmaki

Authenticate this please. Thanks!


----------



## manpursefan

theclassic said:


> I see she already re-listed it  wow that was quick, will report...


She relisted it again btw. Pls report, I can't report cause I don't have an account 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-st-louis-/321642709615?


----------



## MrGoyard

softshellmaki said:


> Authenticate this please. Thanks!


 Fake. Color does not exist.


----------



## acjoy

manpursefan said:


> She relisted it again btw. Pls report, I can't report cause I don't have an account
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/goyard-st-louis-/321642709615?


I reported it


----------



## cinsage

Hello, Could you please authenticate this for me
Thanks in advance


----------



## MrGoyard

cinsage said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate this for me
> Thanks in advance


 Fake. Print and leather are off.


----------



## cinsage

Thank you,
Its a nice thing that you do for all of us 
that aren't sure about authenticity.
Have a nice day.


----------



## MrGoyard

cinsage said:


> Thank you,
> Its a nice thing that you do for all of us
> that aren't sure about authenticity.
> Have a nice day.


 You're welcome! I'm happy to help. =)


----------



## dmwmerlin

First foray into Goyard here.  Could anyone help authenticate this?

Does anyone have any experience with this vendor?  I've seen mixed reviews on this site around the authenticity of bags sold by Bellabag. 

Item Name: St. Louis GM bag
Link (if available): http://bellabag.com/designers/goyard/goyard-black-monogram-coated-linen-saint-louis-gm-bag.html
Photos: on site, though does not appear to have authentication code stamp


----------



## MrGoyard

dmwmerlin said:


> First foray into Goyard here.  Could anyone help authenticate this?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this vendor?  I've seen mixed reviews on this site around the authenticity of bags sold by Bellabag.
> 
> Item Name: St. Louis GM bag
> Link (if available): http://bellabag.com/designers/goyard/goyard-black-monogram-coated-linen-saint-louis-gm-bag.html
> Photos: on site, though does not appear to have authentication code stamp


 Looks ok so far, but more photos are needed. A close up of the pattern and one of the date code stamp...


----------



## acjoy

Hello could you authenticate for me? THANK YOU 

Title:new leather wallet purse authentic goyard paris
Seller: trakoman 
Item Number: 281571220434
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281571220434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MrGoyard

acjoy said:


> Hello could you authenticate for me? THANK YOU
> 
> Title:new leather wallet purse authentic goyard paris
> Seller: trakoman
> Item Number: 281571220434
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281571220434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Fake, color does not exist.


----------



## acjoy

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, color does not exist.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Do the a Saint Sulpice card holders have date codes? I've seen some with and without and all have authentic print. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Do the a Saint Sulpice card holders have date codes? I've seen some with and without and all have authentic print.
> 
> Thoughts?


 As far as I know, they should all have date codes. Sometimes they are hard to see and photograph.


----------



## sassy702

Private sale - please help me authenticate. Thank you

Goyard Marquises tote

I'm having trouble uploading photos will post photobucket link http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/yvonnecochranlv/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## MrGoyard

sassy702 said:


> Private sale - please help me authenticate. Thank you
> 
> Goyard Marquises tote
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading photos will post photobucket link http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/yvonnecochranlv/library/?sort=3&page=1


 Looks good. Don't see much alarming.


----------



## sioaw

My friend wants to buy this St. Louis GM from another friend. Please let me know if it's fake or not. Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> My friend wants to buy this St. Louis GM from another friend. Please let me know if it's fake or not. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881070
> View attachment 2881072
> View attachment 2881073


 Fake. Stitching (polyester thread) and print are off.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Is this authentic or fake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrGoyard

2goodeyestoo said:


> Is this authentic or fake? Thanks in advance.


 Fake, print/color is off.


----------



## lvmk

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, color does not exist.




Are you sure it's not this color?




EDIT: Nvm... GOYARD label colors do not match authentic canvas


----------



## MrGoyard

lvmk said:


> Are you sure it's not this color?
> 
> View attachment 2881386
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nvm... GOYARD label colors do not match authentic canvas


 The color was too purplish and pinkish. Goyard's bordeaux color is more of a darker shade of red.

And indeed like you've mentioned the label colors do not match.


----------



## lvmk

MrVuitton said:


> The color was too purplish and pinkish. Goyard's bordeaux color is more of a darker shade of red.
> 
> And indeed like you've mentioned the label colors do not match.


The only reason why I question colors from pictures is because everyone's cameras have different calibrations and computer monitors are not always 100% accurate with color; in fact, only high end computer monitors are usually always consistent with color quality and accuracy.


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi everyone! This will be my first Goyard purchase and would like to authenticate it from eBay please! I'm most interested in the small black pouch, but also would like confirmation of the white tote. Thank you!!

Item number: 231473645486
Seller ID: shortyaloha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231473645486

All required photos are in the listing, attached a couple here too.


----------



## manpursefan

simplyhappy said:


> Hi everyone! This will be my first Goyard purchase and would like to authenticate it from eBay please! I'm most interested in the small black pouch, but also would like confirmation of the white tote. Thank you!!
> 
> Item number: 231473645486
> Seller ID: shortyaloha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231473645486
> 
> All required photos are in the listing, attached a couple here too.
> 
> View attachment 2887125
> View attachment 2887126


I don't think Goyard ever made a Saint Louis mini? Either way, the width of the handle base looks weird to me. I'm also pretty sure the pouch should be of the same color as the tote. Besides, the bidding price is way too cheap to be authentic


----------



## MrGoyard

Back in the day, they used to carry this size. It is called the Junior, but it was discontinued due to a lack of demand. 
The purse indeed should have a white pouch to come with. But she probably used one that came with a Saint Louis GM.

I don't see much alarming. But since I don't have much experience with this specific size and hand painting canvas, I'm not sure.


----------



## simplyhappy

Ok thank you both for your expert feedback! I was unsure with the tote, and don't like it much anyway. I realize Goyard matches the item colors so it's odd the seller claims it's a matching wallet, hah!  But, I thought the low starting bid was reasonable to get my hands on the small black pouch. 

I think I'll pass on this one then. Thanks so much!



manpursefan said:


> I don't think Goyard ever made a Saint Louis mini? Either way, the width of the handle base looks weird to me. I'm also pretty sure the pouch should be of the same color as the tote. Besides, the bidding price is way too cheap to be authentic







MrVuitton said:


> Back in the day, they used to carry this size. It is called the Junior, but it was discontinued due to a lack of demand.
> The purse indeed should have a white pouch to come with. But she probably used one that came with a Saint Louis GM.
> 
> I don't see much alarming. But since I don't have much experience with this specific size and hand painting canvas, I'm not sure.


----------



## spykitty

Hi there. Is this St. Louis authentic?  this

Thank you for the service you do here. It is very helpful and I realize completely volunteer.


----------



## MrGoyard

spykitty said:


> Hi there. Is this St. Louis authentic?  this
> 
> Thank you for the service you do here. It is very helpful and I realize completely volunteer.


 Looks good so far. But need pictures of the date code and canvas close up.


----------



## starzzshine

Hi there,

Need help to authenticate this Goyard Wallet that I am buying for my husband from another seller...


Item Name: Goyard Victoire in Grey
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/210601-wts-goyard-victoire-wallet-grey.html

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## hagarelaziz

Hello, 

Can someone please authenticate this bag?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-Saint-Louis-Pm-Canvas-Orange-tote-bag-54d82e9d78b31c2334021ec8

thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

starzzshine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need help to authenticate this Goyard Wallet that I am buying for my husband from another seller...
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Victoire in Grey
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/210601-wts-goyard-victoire-wallet-grey.html
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


 Looks good so far, but need a picture of the serial code.


----------



## MrGoyard

hagarelaziz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-Saint-Louis-Pm-Canvas-Orange-tote-bag-54d82e9d78b31c2334021ec8
> 
> thanks!


 Looks fake to me.


----------



## lvmk

MrVuitton said:


> Looks fake to me.




+1 GOYARD stamp is not correct.


----------



## sassy702

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good. Don't see much alarming.


Thank you!


----------



## ellino

i recently purchased this go yard on ebay and now i am questioning its authenticity. before i start fighting for my money back i wanted to check it out. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121555447222


----------



## MrGoyard

ellino said:


> i recently purchased this go yard on ebay and now i am questioning its authenticity. before i start fighting for my money back i wanted to check it out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121555447222


 I need more and better quality photos to be able to authenticate it!


----------



## ellino

jellyv said:


> ---





MrVuitton said:


> I need more and better quality photos to be able to authenticate it!



i bought it used thinking if it was real i could have it repaired.

http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/ellinorlinsky/library/


----------



## MrGoyard

ellino said:


> i bought it used thinking if it was real i could have it repaired.
> 
> http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/ellinorlinsky/library/


 I'm sorry to tell you. But sadly the bag is fake.


----------



## spykitty

My original post is #2016 and I don't know how to edit in on a mobile. Here are more photos. I can't find a serial code. I'm looking for a little tag like my large senat.


----------



## MrGoyard

spykitty said:


> My original post is #2016 and I don't know how to edit in on a mobile. Here are more photos. I can't find a serial code. I'm looking for a little tag like my large senat.


 Still looks good. 

The serial code should be at the end of the leash where the pouch can be attached to.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

*Item Name: *authentic goyard bag with pouch  *
Item      Number: *251830948165 
 *Seller ID: memmem2008*
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-go...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa24b5145

Hi! Please authenticate this Goyard bag. Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> *Item Name: *authentic goyard bag with pouch  *
> Item      Number: *251830948165
> *Seller ID: memmem2008*
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-go...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa24b5145
> 
> Hi! Please authenticate this Goyard bag. Thanks!


 Fake.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## justmeakmal

Hello, Can anybody please guide me if this authentic or not?


http://postimg.org/gallery/wmdoa7qs/


sorry i dont know how to embed an image here

thanks a lot!


----------



## rosycheeked

hi, has anyone bought Goyard from let-trade.com lately? are they still a reputable company? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## MrGoyard

justmeakmal said:


> Hello, Can anybody please guide me if this authentic or not?
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/wmdoa7qs/
> 
> 
> sorry i dont know how to embed an image here
> 
> thanks a lot!


 I don't have any experiences with the pink limited edition canvas. So I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## J. Fisk

Please authenticate this black St Louis GM, thank you!!


----------



## sheebal

Hi I have a question regarding the authenticity of this Boeing I just purchased for $600.

































Thank you!


----------



## kelg

Could someone look at this for me. It looks legit but I'd love another opinion. Thanks!


----------



## goddessofasia

Please help authenticate. Thank you.

Item Name: E Goyard St Louis Large Tote Dark Red/ Maroon
Item Number: 321675025549 
Seller ID: mitzi32001
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)


----------



## MrGoyard

J. Fisk said:


> Please authenticate this black St Louis GM, thank you!!


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

sheebal said:


> Hi I have a question regarding the authenticity of this Boeing I just purchased for $600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 Unfortunately it's fake. The print/coloring is off, Goyard does not use plastic zippers and the thread seems polyester (a material Goyard does not use).


----------



## MrGoyard

kelg said:


> Could someone look at this for me. It looks legit but I'd love another opinion. Thanks!


 Fake. The print/coloring is off.


----------



## MrGoyard

goddessofasia said:


> Please help authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: E Goyard St Louis Large Tote Dark Red/ Maroon
> Item Number: 321675025549
> Seller ID: mitzi32001
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)


 I need more and sharper photos (serial code, stitching, close up of pattern) to be able to authenticate.


----------



## sheebal

MrVuitton said:


> Unfortunately it's fake. The print/coloring is off, Goyard does not use plastic zippers and the thread seems polyester (a material Goyard does not use).



Thank you so much for your response. I know a lot of members just join to quickly authenticate and leave without saying thank you but here's a sincere thank you from the bottom of my heart. Hope you can keep providing authentications for us peeps


----------



## MrGoyard

sheebal said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I know a lot of members just join to quickly authenticate and leave without saying thank you but here's a sincere thank you from the bottom of my heart. Hope you can keep providing authentications for us peeps


 You're very welcome! I'm happy to help Goyard lovers. =)


----------



## kelg

MrVuitton said:


> Fake. The print/coloring is off.



How is it off? Just so I know what to look for in the future. She swears it's real. I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## kelg

Here is the old item number from ebay with the pictures. Does that help at all?
251813352089


----------



## MrGoyard

kelg said:


> How is it off? Just so I know what to look for in the future. She swears it's real. I really appreciate your help!!!


 The authentic black Goyard canvas has a different shade of light brown. Also does the overall pattern looks off. Plus I now see that the stitching on the handles are off as well.

Please compare your pics with the pics of post #2036, which is an authentic St. Louis.

I can assure you it's not authentic.


----------



## MrGoyard

Please be aware of Vestiaire Collective! They say that all their listed items are authenticated, but every now an then I spot items that are not authentic!


----------



## goddessofasia

My friend purchased her Goyard items from Bergdorfs originally. Unfortunately, she didn't keep any receipts. She sent me these pictures to help authenticate this St. Louis.  Sorry for the quality of the photos. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## loboshin3

Hi 


Can you authenticate the St. Louis Goyard bag? . Is this color Burgundy ?? 


Thanks  in advance.


----------



## natsvintage

Hi, my husband found this grey Goyard Passport Holder on ebay, thinking it would be nice to pair up with his grey Goyard wallet... which was purchased at a Goyard store in Hong Kong just last year. 
The passport holder looks to be genuine, but I'm worried it isn't and before we hand over payment for it, I want to be certain....I'm sure there is someone out there who can let us know. Many thanks


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hi, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? 

Thank you so much for your help.

Title: Goyard Marquises Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Gray Medium

Seller : cor-black 

Item Number: 301560730211

Link to auction page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Marq...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46366b9263


again., thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MrGoyard

JustAgUrL said:


> Hi, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Title: Goyard Marquises Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Gray Medium
> 
> Seller : cor-black
> 
> Item Number: 301560730211
> 
> Link to auction page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Marq...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46366b9263
> 
> 
> again., thank you so much for your help.


 Fake


----------



## JustAgUrL

MrVuitton said:


> Fake





Thank you so much.

I started looking at it a bit closer and compared it to 
others you have authenticated here, and I saw the issues as 
there are many and they are quite clear.


----------



## keevie

Hi! Could anyone please authenticate this bag. I found it on the fleamarket forum in my country. Seller said the bag is authentic.

Item name : Goyard St. Louis


----------



## MrGoyard

keevie said:


> Hi! Could anyone please authenticate this bag. I found it on the fleamarket forum in my country. Seller said the bag is authentic.
> 
> Item name : Goyard St. Louis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928804
> View attachment 2928807
> View attachment 2928808
> View attachment 2928809
> View attachment 2928810


 Fake


----------



## keevie

Thank you MrVuitton , really appreciate your help [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ginabelle

Hey all. I bought this as a gift and was told by someone this might be fake. I need a second opinion please.. sorry, these are the all photos I have... thank you!

I pointed out to the owner that the trim and stitching is off. He claims that it is because its from 2005, that it is "vintage."


----------



## MrGoyard

ginabelle said:


> Hey all. I bought this as a gift and was told by someone this might be fake. I need a second opinion please.. sorry, these are the all photos I have... thank you!
> 
> I pointed out to the owner that the trim and stitching is off. He claims that it is because its from 2005, that it is "vintage."


 Fake.


----------



## gs0612

J. Fisk said:


> Please authenticate this black St Louis GM, thank you!!


it's ok IMO : )


----------



## 300472bag

Hi, I have finally found the color that I want. Please help authenticate the St Louis PM bag. 


 *Item Name: St Louis PM*
 *Link:https://carousell.com/p/16121853/*
*Photos: http://s961.photobucket.com/user/funtreasures/library/?sort=6&page=1*



Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hagarelaziz

Hi All, 

Wondering if this item is authentic or replica. Thanks for all of your help! 



https://poshmark.com/listing/Royal-Blue-Goyard-Card-Holder-551aaa312fd0b7419a00335b


----------



## MrGoyard

hagarelaziz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wondering if this item is authentic or replica. Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Royal-Blue-Goyard-Card-Holder-551aaa312fd0b7419a00335b


 Fake. The Goyard card holder does not come with saffiano leather.


----------



## MrGoyard

300472bag said:


> Hi, I have finally found the color that I want. Please help authenticate the St Louis PM bag.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: St Louis PM*
> *Link:https://carousell.com/p/16121853/*
> *Photos: http://s961.photobucket.com/user/funtreasures/library/?sort=6&page=1*
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


 I'm having my doubts about the date code stamping.


----------



## 300472bag

Thank you Mr Vuitton. Is it because the date code pic not clear enough or other issues of it? Will it help if I ask the seller to send another pic or I should just forget about the bag?


----------



## goyardaugs

How's it going everyone, I hope some of you could take the time to assist me with this particular piece, it's a couple years old. 

- the zipper and zipper track are metal and have a very nice finish and weight to them
- the stitching is/or was white cotton, and is pretty much the only thing that absorbs stains
- extremely lightweight, and maintains excellent form even after years of folding
- outside is a bit bumpy, you can definitely feel the canvas/linen under the resin coat 
- chevrons appear to have human error in them, and are not all identical
- inside has incredibly supple leather with contrasting white and yellow color way
- entire piece produces a clean odor (if you own fine leather goods, well you know)
- serial number, it was kind of hard to locate on this model but it's there 



everything looks, feels and in this case smells good, I just figured I could get some more assurance from you guys out there since I'm a bit of a skeptic. Thanks so much again for your time and help!!




I actually hope this helps some of you as well!!


----------



## goyardaugs

goyardaugs said:


> How's it going everyone, I hope some of you could take the time to assist me with this particular piece, it's a couple years old.
> 
> - the zipper and zipper track are metal and have a very nice finish and weight to them
> - the stitching is/or was white cotton, and is pretty much the only thing that absorbs stains
> - extremely lightweight, and maintains excellent form even after years of folding
> - outside is a bit bumpy, you can definitely feel the canvas/linen under the resin coat
> - chevrons appear to have human error in them, and are not all identical
> - inside has incredibly supple leather with contrasting white and yellow color way
> - entire piece produces a clean odor (if you own fine leather goods, well you know)
> - serial number, it was kind of hard to locate on this model but it's there
> 
> 
> 
> everything looks, feels and in this case smells good, I just figured I could get some more assurance from you guys out there since I'm a bit of a skeptic. Thanks so much again for your time and help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hope this helps some of you as well!!






it's identical to these wallets except different colors.

am I crazy or did the white chevron colorway have a lot of variations?
because I've seen at least 3 or 4 authentic variations differing in dotting/hashing techniques in the chevrons to fonting and lettering.

then again it's all a hand done process, so I guess you really cant expect every piece to be identical..


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this goyard PM:

Item Link: https://carousell.com/p/16641896/ 

More pics attached. TIA!


----------



## Hamburgler

Hi everyone, I purchased my first Goyard earlier tonight, and although I feel quite confident about it - can someone please authenticate? TIA!

Item name: Maison Goyard
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131471924640?redirect=mobile



Thanks again!


----------



## MrGoyard

goyardaugs said:


> it's identical to these wallets except different colors.
> 
> am I crazy or did the white chevron colorway have a lot of variations?
> because I've seen at least 3 or 4 authentic variations differing in dotting/hashing techniques in the chevrons to fonting and lettering.
> 
> then again it's all a hand done process, so I guess you really cant expect every piece to be identical..


 I don't have experience with Goyard's hand painted products, so I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## MrGoyard

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this goyard PM:
> 
> Item Link: https://carousell.com/p/16641896/
> 
> More pics attached. TIA!


 Need more photos, please see first post.


----------



## MrGoyard

Hamburgler said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased my first Goyard earlier tonight, and although I feel quite confident about it - can someone please authenticate? TIA!
> 
> Item name: Maison Goyard
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131471924640?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 Looks good.


----------



## Hamburgler

Thank you!


----------



## Purselove17

Hi! Kindly authenticate this Goyard St Louis! Price is way too low even for a vintage Goyard. thanks. 



http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg7_zpsabi8jj3r.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg2_zpsdfyhvwci.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg1_zpsgxkeru6e.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg6_zpswzyp4c4d.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg4_zpselpo0fxi.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg5_zps27rzze2n.jpg


----------



## Justanything78

Hi!  

I am looking to buy a Marquis Goyard.  Could someone authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...5549&clkid=5549227895497939195&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## phine

Hi everyone. I purchased this bag last night and needed help to authenticate this bag.
I still can make a refund if I can prove the bag is not authentic.

Item Name: Goyard St Louis GM

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/yoscefine/story

Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

phine said:


> Hi everyone. I purchased this bag last night and needed help to authenticate this bag.
> I still can make a refund if I can prove the bag is not authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis GM
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/yoscefine/story
> 
> Thank you


 Sorry, it's not authentic. Hope you can get a refund.


----------



## phine

MrVuitton said:


> Sorry, it's not authentic. Hope you can get a refund.



Thank you for the reply. Can you let me know which part that indicate the bag is not authentic? Because i need to prove to the seller and today is the last day for me to return the bag

Thank you for your help


----------



## MrGoyard

phine said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can you let me know which part that indicate the bag is not authentic? Because i need proves for the seller.
> 
> Thank you for your help


 The handles and print are off. Could you maybe send a closer pic of the handle?


----------



## MrGoyard

phine said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can you let me know which part that indicate the bag is not authentic? Because i need to prove to the seller and today is the last day for me to return the bag
> 
> Thank you for your help


 As for the pattern: there is too much white space between the chevrons. Plus the colors on the real white ones are lighter.


----------



## phine

MrVuitton said:


> The handles and print are off. Could you maybe send a closer pic of the handle?



I have added pictures of the handles and print. 
Here is the link: 
http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1

I forgot to mention that this bag is from 2007. 

Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

phine said:


> I have added pictures of the handles and print.
> Here is the link:
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/y...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
> 
> I forgot to mention that this bag is from 2007.
> 
> Thank you


 The stitching looks crooked, leather looks to thick and the overall shape is weirdly shaped. With all of this I'm referring to the part where the handle is attached to the bag. 

For the pattern, please see this pic of the authentic pattern on a white Saint Louis. I think you can see the differences (like I've mentioned above) pretty quickly.  http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/BW29239/BW29239-8057.jpg


----------



## phine

Thank you so much for your help MrVuitton


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Hey MrLV!

I have found another addition, but would love your help again! It has the authentic pattern, but it doesn't alternate which concerns me. Let me know your thoughts! 

Item: Goyard Saint Louis PM

Link: http://s35.photobucket.com/user/pinkgsxr750/library/Goyard


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Hey MrLV!
> 
> I have found another addition, but would love your help again! It has the authentic pattern, but it doesn't alternate which concerns me. Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Item: Goyard Saint Louis PM
> 
> Link: http://s35.photobucket.com/user/pinkgsxr750/library/Goyard


 This one is not authentic.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

MrVuitton said:


> This one is not authentic.



Awhhhh I'm sad. What makes this one fake?


----------



## MrGoyard

The colors and the handles are off. Plus there is too much space between the chevrons.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm randomly browsing eBay for possible Goyard bargains and found it weird that there is space between the Y s of the chevron print since my Goyards from the Paris boutique don't have that...

Item Name: GOYARD WHITE WITH GRAY TOTE BAG CANVAS LEATHER TRIM PURSE
Item Number: 221760897039
Seller ID: ourevolution9
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/GOYARD-WHITE...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a1fac00f


----------



## MrGoyard

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm randomly browsing eBay for possible Goyard bargains and found it weird that there is space between the Y s of the chevron print since my Goyards from the Paris boutique don't have that...
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD WHITE WITH GRAY TOTE BAG CANVAS LEATHER TRIM PURSE
> Item Number: 221760897039
> Seller ID: ourevolution9
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/GOYARD-WHITE...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a1fac00f


 That's very common with fake bags. The authentic ones do not have spaces between the chevrons.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MrVuitton said:


> That's very common with fake bags. The authentic ones do not have spaces between the chevrons.



I see, thanks for the confirmation. So even 100% positive feedback at over 1000 feedbacks doesn't mean anything...


----------



## TexasBec

I just received my St Louis PM and would like to ensure it's authentic. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TexasBec

A few more pics.


----------



## MrGoyard

TexasBec said:


> A few more pics.


 Looks good


----------



## TexasBec

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good


Thank you!


----------



## Coffeebean11

Hi, can someone authenticate this bad for me please?

Item Name:Beautiful Red Goyard Fidji HoBo Bag !!MESSAGE ME for Any Offers
Item Number: 121640642750
Seller ID: morano9170 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-R...750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5258e8be

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Coffeebean11

Or this one? 

Item Name: GOYARD classic shoulder hand bag shopping
Item Number: 121642490052
Seller ID: esand_lmevawn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-clas...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c527518c4


----------



## MrGoyard

Coffeebean11 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bad for me please?
> 
> Item Name:Beautiful Red Goyard Fidji HoBo Bag !!MESSAGE ME for Any Offers
> Item Number: 121640642750
> Seller ID: morano9170
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-R...750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5258e8be
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Coffeebean11 said:


> Or this one?
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD classic shoulder hand bag shopping
> Item Number: 121642490052
> Seller ID: esand_lmevawn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-clas...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c527518c4


 Need more photos to be able to authenticate.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Was there really a bronze Goyard canvas?

Item Name: Goyard Saint louis PM Tote in Bronze
Item Number: 221764897006
Seller ID: lebanesediva
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Goyard-Saint...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a237c8ee


----------



## MrGoyard

CrackBerryCream said:


> Was there really a bronze Goyard canvas?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint louis PM Tote in Bronze
> Item Number: 221764897006
> Seller ID: lebanesediva
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Goyard-Saint...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a237c8ee


 As far as I know there only was a limited edition gold and silver. Not sure if they also made the Saint Louis in those canvasses.
The bag you've mentioned is not authentic. Stitching on the handles is off and the print is also off.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MrVuitton said:


> As far as I know there only was a limited edition gold and silver. Not sure if they also made the Saint Louis in those canvasses.
> The bag you've mentioned is not authentic. Stitching on the handles is off and the print is also off.



Thanks! Now that you mentioned it I compared with my white PM and there are even more things off... too bad as I really like the color


----------



## Samjam77

Can someone help me confirm me  authenticity on this bag? 

http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/Samantha_Jayaseelan/slideshow/Mobile Uploads


----------



## MrGoyard

Samjam77 said:


> Can someone help me confirm me  authenticity on this bag?
> 
> http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/Samantha_Jayaseelan/slideshow/Mobile Uploads


 Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## Samjam77

Oh no! How can you tell? Being sold on eBay for 900 cleaning authenticity, can I report?


----------



## Samjam77

Claiming authentic*


----------



## Tichakay

Can you please authenticate this goyard bag for me ? Thank you so much if you need anymore pics please let me know 
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/kantichacelebchick/library/


----------



## MrGoyard

Tichakay said:


> Can you please authenticate this goyard bag for me ? Thank you so much if you need anymore pics please let me know
> http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/kantichacelebchick/library/


Fake


----------



## Tichakay

Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## drayog

Can someone help me figure out if this card holder is real or fake?






















And also optionally, how much it might be worth buying for in this condition if it's real?

Thanks!


----------



## pweba

Hi 

Can I check if this is real ? 

Listing ended but my fren bought it 

Item Name : 
*Goyard Senat Petit Modèle Pouch Pochette *

Number : 

251948232161
Seller Name : adrisneaks
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sena...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks


----------



## ViciousVintVamp

Hi! I purchased this bag at a garage sale about a month ago.  From what I can tell it looks to be authentic but I would like to be able to authenticate before I offer it for sale.  It has some wear and tear on the handles.  We have a Goyard boutique that recently opened up in Miami.  Does anyone suggest I take it in for repair? I am new to the brand but it is quite lovely.  If it turns out to be the real thing I may just have to keep it and thank my lucky stars for the good deal! Any other info on the style, color, etc is greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## ViciousVintVamp

A couple more photos...


----------



## alikatherine

ViciousVintVamp said:


> A couple more photos...


I'm no expert, and only have one Goyard (St Louis PM). Comparing your pictures with my bag, I would say that yours looks like a fake. Im sorry! Hopefully someone will be able to look at it too and give their thoughts as well!!


----------



## MrGoyard

ViciousVintVamp said:


> Hi! I purchased this bag at a garage sale about a month ago.  From what I can tell it looks to be authentic but I would like to be able to authenticate before I offer it for sale.  It has some wear and tear on the handles.  We have a Goyard boutique that recently opened up in Miami.  Does anyone suggest I take it in for repair? I am new to the brand but it is quite lovely.  If it turns out to be the real thing I may just have to keep it and thank my lucky stars for the good deal! Any other info on the style, color, etc is greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


 Sorry, this bag is not authentic. This color does not exist.


----------



## Love_Couture

I am in love with pink and this is what I found.  Please check and thanks ladies!

Item Name: New GOYARD Goyard Paris store special order St. Louis PM pink ROSE special color
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/s-musee/item/150107-3/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
Photos: Please see the photos in the link.

Comments: does anyone purchase on Rakuten and ship to the US?  I know that it is a Japanese reputable selling site with many sellers.


----------



## Love_Couture

Love_Couture said:


> I am in love with pink and this is what I found.  Please check and thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: New GOYARD Goyard Paris store special order St. Louis PM pink ROSE special color
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/s-musee/item/150107-3/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> Photos: Please see the photos in the link.
> 
> Comments: does anyone purchase on Rakuten and ship to the US?  I know that it is a Japanese reputable selling site with many sellers.



I contacted the seller, and they sent me 3 additional pictures, please review and provide any comments.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## mariverjean

Hi! This is my first Goyard bag. This was a gift to me and we both want to make sure of it's authentic. Thanks a lot. 

Name: Goyard St. Louis
Photos: see attachment


----------



## loboshin3

Hi 


Please authenticate the goyard comores bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## alikatherine

Mariverjean,
Just compared it with my St. Louis and it looks good to me!


----------



## MrGoyard

mariverjean said:


> Hi! This is my first Goyard bag. This was a gift to me and we both want to make sure of it's authentic. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Name: Goyard St. Louis
> Photos: see attachment
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014501
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014503
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014507


 Fake


----------



## mariverjean

MrVuitton said:


> Fake




Really? Im sad about it.


----------



## MrGoyard

mariverjean said:


> Really? Im sad about it.


 Yes sadly it is, I'm sorry. Hope you can exchange it.


----------



## scout001

Hello, can someone please authenticate this bag -

Goyard St Louis GM Burgundy Large Chevron Canvas Leather Tote Bag
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/261913073478?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller - jetsetgo15
Ebay item # 261913073478

Thanks very much!


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

scout001 said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this bag -
> 
> Goyard St Louis GM Burgundy Large Chevron Canvas Leather Tote Bag
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/261913073478?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller - jetsetgo15
> Ebay item # 261913073478
> 
> Thanks very much!




IT'S FAKE - never buy a goyard bag online. Just go to a goyard store or a department store that carries the label 

For every bag that Goyard sells there is a serial number in the bag. If the SA at a Goyard store puts that number in it will show, who bought it and originally from what store. It's a fake! one doesn't just go into a Goyard store and buy 2 bags if she didn't want to use the second one, then she should have returned it! plus the goyard emblem on the top of the receipt is blurred out. If you really want to investigate further, ask the seller for the serial number and call a goyard store where she bought it from and they will tell you if its real or fake.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Love_Couture said:


> I contacted the seller, and they sent me 3 additional pictures, please review and provide any comments.  Thanks a lot!



Ask him where he bought it from- Takashimaya? As him for the serial number inside the bag and cross reference with the where he got the bag from.


----------



## MrGoyard

scout001 said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this bag -
> 
> Goyard St Louis GM Burgundy Large Chevron Canvas Leather Tote Bag
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/261913073478?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller - jetsetgo15
> Ebay item # 261913073478
> 
> Thanks very much!


 I need a picture of the date code. And a clearer picture of the receipt.


----------



## scout001

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> IT'S FAKE - never buy a goyard bag online. Just go to a goyard store or a department store that carries the label
> 
> For every bag that Goyard sells there is a serial number in the bag. If the SA at a Goyard store puts that number in it will show, who bought it and originally from what store. It's a fake! one doesn't just go into a Goyard store and buy 2 bags if she didn't want to use the second one, then she should have returned it! plus the goyard emblem on the top of the receipt is blurred out. If you really want to investigate further, ask the seller for the serial number and call a goyard store where she bought it from and they will tell you if its real or fake.


Thanks for your reply..I clearly never thought why she decided not to return it!


----------



## scout001

MrVuitton said:


> I need a picture of the date code. And a clearer picture of the receipt.


Thank you, MrVuitton. Based on previous response I decided to keep looking elsewhere  The listing has ended as well.


----------



## Love_Couture

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> Ask him where he bought it from- Takashimaya? As him for the serial number inside the bag and cross reference with the where he got the bag from.



Thank you so much for reply.  He said it was a direct order form Pairs's shop.  I didn't ask about the serial number.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you so much for reply.  He said it was a direct order form Pairs's shop.  I didn't ask about the serial number.



i sent you a personal message ...


----------



## richienickel

http://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-st-louis-pm-green-76765
Looks fake to me, one of the first times I've seen a fake listed on Fashionphile.
Pretty shocking as that is the one resale website I trust the most.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

richienickel said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-st-louis-pm-green-76765
> Looks fake to me, one of the first times I've seen a fake listed on Fashionphile.
> Pretty shocking as that is the one resale website I trust the most.



on the tiny coin purse there should be  a serial number stamped on there- ask the seller where they got it from and cross reference it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fakes have been known to end up on Fashionphile (and indeed other reputable reseller/consignment sites). The fact that some fakes are so good they can fool SAs (mind you, training quality is a different issue altogether) really scares me enough that I'd be very, very, very careful.


----------



## MrGoyard

Looks good to me. The date code used to be on the little pouch, but it's now on the end of the wallet strap closure. It's from 2005, according to the date code. So that's why the pattern looks different from the St. Louis' from now.


----------



## richienickel

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good to me. The date code used to be on the little pouch, but it's now on the end of the wallet strap closure. It's from 2005, according to the date code. So that's why the pattern looks different from the St. Louis' from now.


Ahh I thought the date code was always on the end of the leather strap attached the pouch, I've seen a lot of fakes with the date code in the pouch I guess they are basing it off the old version. The brand stamping in the pouch looked similar to some of the fakes too. 
I guess my faith is restored in Fashionphile after all.


----------



## OneMoreDay

In any case, it's always a good thing to have authentication even with a reputable site since fakes do fall through the cracks. MrVuitton is my Goyard sensei.


----------



## richienickel

OneMoreDay said:


> In any case, it's always a good thing to have authentication even with a reputable site since fakes do fall through the cracks. MrVuitton is my Goyard sensei.



I agree it's shocking but true you can never be too sure.


----------



## Hanae

Hi all,
To cut the story short I reached my quota at goyard regarding the saint Louis (bought the pm sold it, bought the gm, regretted it and was told I couldn't get the pm for the next 6 months). Anyway I bought one via private listing sale. It does not have the pouch but I was told at goyard I could always buy it with the strap for 485. Before I go instore would you please let me know what you think of the Saint Louis pm? To me it looks very much alike to the one I used to have and stupidly sold. But goyard is not yet my field of expertise. Many thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Hope those pictures are sufficient. I tried capturing the canvas and logo as well as I could.


----------



## lvmk

Hanae said:


> Hi all,
> To cut the story short I reached my quota at goyard regarding the saint Louis (bought the pm sold it, bought the gm, regretted it and was told I couldn't get the pm for the next 6 months). Anyway I bought one via private listing sale. It does not have the pouch but I was told at goyard I could always buy it with the strap for 485. Before I go instore would you please let me know what you think of the Saint Louis pm? To me it looks very much alike to the one I used to have and stupidly sold. But goyard is not yet my field of expertise. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026870
> View attachment 3026871
> View attachment 3026872
> View attachment 3026873
> View attachment 3026874
> 
> Hope those pictures are sufficient. I tried capturing the canvas and logo as well as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026875




Goyard has a limit? Couldn't you just go to a store not owned by Goyard that sells them (one of the department stores) and buy one?


----------



## Hanae

lvmk said:


> Goyard has a limit? Couldn't you just go to a store not owned by Goyard that sells them (one of the department stores) and buy one?




Halas not in Paris my dear. 
It's all owned by goyard. 
Regards


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hanae said:


> Halas not in Paris my dear.
> It's all owned by goyard.
> Regards



I didn't know there was a quota either?! So you can't just walk in and buy two St. Louis in the same size, or is it same model and color that you cannot buy within 6 months? Jeez, what if you got two with one being a gift... can't you ask a relative or friend to get it for you instead?


----------



## Hanae

CrackBerryCream said:


> I didn't know there was a quota either?! So you can't just walk in and buy two St. Louis in the same size, or is it same model and color that you cannot buy within 6 months? Jeez, what if you got two with one being a gift... can't you ask a relative or friend to get it for you instead?




Yes there is a quota. 
You're allowed two Saint Louis every 6 months. 
You can't buy two pms or gms in the same colour for example. 
Because I was so worried I got the seller to cancel and got refunded. I went with a friend and finally got a new pm. 
So indeed you can go with a friend. However they were quite horrible. I don't understand why they're so rude and obnoxious at goyard.


----------



## bagreedy

Hanae said:


> Yes there is a quota.
> You're allowed two Saint Louis every 6 months.
> You can't buy two pms or gms in the same colour for example.
> Because I was so worried I got the seller to cancel and got refunded. I went with a friend and finally got a new pm.
> So indeed you can go with a friend. However they were quite horrible. I don't understand why they're so rude and obnoxious at goyard.




I actually got 2GMs from Printemps last September.


----------



## Sjboehringer

Can someone authenticate this one? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Fidj...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d3393ff95

It looks like the strap is in rough shape.  Any guesses on what the cost would be to repair?


----------



## Hanae

bagreedy said:


> I actually got 2GMs from Printemps last September.




Well that's what I say. You're allowed 2 goyard every six months. And not even the same colour.
I bought one pm in black
Then one gm in black 
And just got a coloured one because I realised a change wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## spartanwoman

1st Goyard, normally a Gucci and LV girl. Please help authenticate? This is a St. Louis PM I believe, bought 2nd hand for $300. TIA!


----------



## malu

Hi, can someone authenticate this one? Thank's!

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-goyard-2568435?product_id=2568435


----------



## shoes319

I bought a grey st. Louis pm tote from ebay and comparing with one I bought from Barney's - only diff I notice and this might be THE sign is that the pouch inside flap is part canvas on the grey - not on my older blue one - any thoughts?  I can take pics later at home...tia!


----------



## MrGoyard

spartanwoman said:


> 1st Goyard, normally a Gucci and LV girl. Please help authenticate? This is a St. Louis PM I believe, bought 2nd hand for $300. TIA!


 Sorry, this one is not authentic. This color does not exist.


----------



## MrGoyard

malu said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this one? Thank's!
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-goyard-2568435?product_id=2568435


 Fake, print and stitching are off.


----------



## Doradoradora

Can someone help authenticate please ??
Item : St. Louis pm
Item number : 221807148443
Seller id : emmacoco1017
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/221807148443?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks !!!


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Doradoradora said:


> Can someone help authenticate please ??
> Item : St. Louis pm
> Item number : 221807148443
> Seller id : emmacoco1017
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/221807148443?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks !!!



I second MrVuitton observation - the stitching on the coin purse it not even and spaced to far apart. Also the Hemp canvas on the inside is too white it should have a light tint to it not white. In addition if the buyer had the reciept she can still call the store where it was purchased  to verify if it was actually bought it from- there is no reason she couldn't plus she is even second guessing id it is real or not.  Do your self a favor and just go to buy a new one and not fool around with these e-bay sales with lame excuses on why they are reselling it !  good luck


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Sjboehringer said:


> Can someone authenticate this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Fidj...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d3393ff95
> 
> It looks like the strap is in rough shape.  Any guesses on what the cost would be to repair?



I just had my handle on my St Lucie  repaired and it cost 350. with that comes some TLC they will clean the bag for you and even touch up some of the paint that might have rubbed off, I took my to the NYC goyard store- ask for Sarah the store manager. She will tell you it could take up to 3 months because they have to get the new handle shipped from their paris factory. They don't sent the bag to pairs.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

spartanwoman said:


> 1st Goyard, normally a Gucci and LV girl. Please help authenticate? This is a St. Louis PM I believe, bought 2nd hand for $300. TIA!



300 for a bag? As they saying goes: if it's too good to be true then mostly it's a fake. You should never buy a Goyard bag online- especially E-bay or other secondary sites. They, do make that color- it's was recently added to the rainbow of colors they already have already. If you really want to investigate further here are some tips:  1. Ask the seller why he or she is selling the bag. 2. Where did they buy it from- all the bags will come with a serial number - on the lip of the coin pouch. and you can call the retailer and the will tell you when and it was purchased and if it's real, 3. the back of your coin pouch had the goyard Honore paris smack dap in the middle - thats a tell tail sign its a fake. 4, The stitching on the handle is not sown close enough leaving tiny spaces.  

oh and i see your bag came in a black cover bag?  Goyards come in brown or the new color is yellow .


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Hanae said:


> Yes there is a quota.
> You're allowed two Saint Louis every 6 months.
> You can't buy two pms or gms in the same colour for example.
> Because I was so worried I got the seller to cancel and got refunded. I went with a friend and finally got a new pm.
> So indeed you can go with a friend. However they were quite horrible. I don't understand why they're so rude and obnoxious at goyard.




That is totally false, you can buy as many as you want- there is no limit. They are there to make sales, and not wait for others to come and perhaps buy it. Their bread and butter is the St Louis. I've bought 4 at the SF store- Navy blue, Yellow, Burgundy and light blue the burgandy are my signature colors and the yellow and light blue went to my sister.


----------



## Doradoradora

Goyardhkgnycsfo
Thanks!!! I will stay away. I'm lusting after this bag for summer but will prob wait until next year


----------



## Hanae

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> That is totally false, you can buy as many as you want- there is no limit. They are there to make sales, and not wait for others to come and perhaps buy it. Their bread and butter is the St Louis. I've bought 4 at the SF store- Navy blue, Yellow, Burgundy and light blue the burgandy are my signature colors and the yellow and light blue went to my sister.




Why would I lie? Seriously ? What would I earn from lying on a forum. You may call goyard and ask them. I was only allowed to purchase 2 Saint Louis in the last six months. I'll be allowed to buy again in 6 months time. No need to jump at me. That's not why I'm here for. Maybe you were accompanied. I was alone when I purchased my pm then my gm. 
Then felt uncomfortable with my peer to peer purchase and my friend was sweet enough to let me tag along with her and I got my new blue navy Saint Louis which I intend to use a lot from now on. 
Maybe your story is different and you were lucky. As for me as a French resident who resides and pays her taxes in France,  I was only allowed 2. 
Maybe it's different for tourists.


----------



## Hanae

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> That is totally false, you can buy as many as you want- there is no limit. They are there to make sales, and not wait for others to come and perhaps buy it. Their bread and butter is the St Louis. I've bought 4 at the SF store- Navy blue, Yellow, Burgundy and light blue the burgandy are my signature colors and the yellow and light blue went to my sister.




By sf store do you mean San Francisco ? Because in Paris goyard is only on rue saint honore. You can't jump at someone if you didn't buy in the same country. I bought mine in Paris at the historical selling point. 
If in the U.S. One is allowed to buy more than that's a very good thing. Anyway please read a full story before jumping to conclusion. Thanks


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

Hanae said:


> By sf store do you mean San Francisco ? Because in Paris goyard is only on rue saint honore. You can't jump at someone if you didn't buy in the same country. I bought mine in Paris at the historical selling point.
> If in the U.S. One is allowed to buy more than that's a very good thing. Anyway please read a full story before jumping to conclusion. Thanks



Hanae, I think you read a little too much into my reply. I didn't say you were lying or had anything to gain from it. Nor, was I jumping to conclusions. I was merely correcting your post about the limit. Yes, SF as in San Francisco. Regardless, of the fact that that goyard is the only store in Paris. Or it's a historical selling point ...The SF stores was the first goyard store to open in the U.S.  And I bought 4; If it's company policy in one store to only sell 2? I'm sure goyard would be very rigid and will not bend the rules at another. In addition You felt goyard was "obnoxious"  why because you were only allowed 2 every six months? That being said, you also think because the rules might be different for tourist is another suspicious mention. Perhaps you felt they were obnoxious and you did not return to find out about their new policy? Anyways, I did read the full story, and maybe you shouldn't jump to conclusions until you recheck your facts about store policy. I did, and talked to Myriam - we have history together since she helps me find certian color bags at the 
Or takes my preorder for new additions to the collections.  On a final note it might be fun to walk back into the historical selling point being that it is the weekend, plus you not have to bring a friend or claim you pay taxes in France - which is great, you are an upstanding French citizen! - and rules of are different for you versus tourist.
Sincere regards and I thank you for witting to me about your feelings. This is a purse forum, I was just updating the followers...


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Hope you could help me with this one.. I already placed my bid and won it.. And since it is a friday night when i placed my bid, the payment will be on monday yet i have bought from this seller before and the bags were authenticated by our authenticators on other bag site, and i am hoping this one is authentic as well thanks so much in advance!
Item: Goyard Hobo Bag
Item #: 291501084444
Seller: my21dy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/291501084444


----------



## sweetD

Here are the other photos thanks again!


----------



## KatyEllr

I'm wondering if Mr. Vuitton could authenticate a Goyard. I bought it at a thrift store as a gag gift. However, upon further inspection, I'm not sure if it's fake. I thought it could be the discontinued brown color pictured in the graphic below. I'm new to the world of luxury bags and appreciate your help 

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/20080411goyard_zpso0cmekcr.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0110_zpsjlmukmpl.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0109_zpsro4notet.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0107_zpsklqo5hwe.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0106_zpsytqhvnwg.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0103_zpseovipe02.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0102_zpss9ny3smp.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0099_zpsfszlwlzs.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0095_zpsgw5al9ru.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0093_zps4pzxnaun.jpg


----------



## MrGoyard

KatyEllr said:


> I'm wondering if Mr. Vuitton could authenticate a Goyard. I bought it at a thrift store as a gag gift. However, upon further inspection, I'm not sure if it's fake. I thought it could be the discontinued brown color pictured in the graphic below. I'm new to the world of luxury bags and appreciate your help
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/20080411goyard_zpso0cmekcr.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0110_zpsjlmukmpl.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0109_zpsro4notet.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0107_zpsklqo5hwe.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0106_zpsytqhvnwg.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0103_zpseovipe02.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0102_zpss9ny3smp.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0099_zpsfszlwlzs.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0095_zpsgw5al9ru.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/KatyEller/DSC_0093_zps4pzxnaun.jpg


 Hi! I'm sorry to tell you, but sadly it's not authentic. The color never excited and the print + stitching is off.


----------



## KatyEllr

Ah well. It'll be a gag gift. Mr. Vuitton, thanks for your help! I appreciate your time.


----------



## sweetD

sweetD said:


> Hi! Hope you could help me with this one.. I already placed my bid and won it.. And since it is a friday night when i placed my bid, the payment will be on monday yet i have bought from this seller before and the bags were authenticated by our authenticators on other bag site, and i am hoping this one is authentic as well thanks so much in advance!
> Item: Goyard Hobo Bag
> Item #: 291501084444
> Seller: my21dy
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/291501084444




I hope Mr. Vuitton could help me with the authentication of this one thanks in advance!


----------



## sweetD

Here are the other photos sent to me by the seller.. Tia!


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi, would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag. I have seen ladies carrying the PM in purple, but very rarely. Please also advise if this is purple or burgundy. Thank you.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111707269199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cjcazana

I would appreciate any help...Is this authentic?

Item Name: Goyard St Louis Black
Item No: 271912611222
Seller: angelicao2-us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-Black-/271912611222?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag. I have seen ladies carrying the PM in purple, but very rarely. Please also advise if this is purple or burgundy. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111707269199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The stitching on hand straps don't look right. Moreover you should ask if it's never been used then why are the tags missing- for all you know it could be stolen. to delve deeper ask the seller why he/or she is selling it and where they bought it from. There should be serial number on the coin pouch that will help you identify if it is real or not- just call the store where it was purchased from.


----------



## Splurger

Hi, Can you please take a look at this bag and see if its authentic?




Thank You!


----------



## MrGoyard

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag. I have seen ladies carrying the PM in purple, but very rarely. Please also advise if this is purple or burgundy. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111707269199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Looks good. It is burgundy.


----------



## MrGoyard

Splurger said:


> Hi, Can you please take a look at this bag and see if its authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!


 This one is fake.


----------



## Splurger

MrVuitton said:


> This one is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## lisaroberts

Hello - Hoping someone can authenticate this for me.  It's currently on tradesy.com.  Here is the link:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-monogram-canvas-geniune-tote-bag-gray-4014754/?tref=category.  I am trying to attach photobucket pics from the listing but am getting a server error.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

lisaroberts said:


> Hello - Hoping someone can authenticate this for me.  It's currently on tradesy.com.  Here is the link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-monogram-canvas-geniune-tote-bag-gray-4014754/?tref=category.  I am trying to attach photobucket pics from the listing but am getting a server error.



can't help till you provide more pics just right click and save image on to your computer and then upload it on to here. sorry


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, would appreciate some help in authenticating this bag. I have seen ladies carrying the PM in purple, but very rarely. Please also advise if this is purple or burgundy. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111707269199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ive had mine for a very long time so here is a clearer picture of what the color will be like - in and outside and it can withstand anything ! enjoy yours!


----------



## lisaroberts

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> can't help till you provide more pics just right click and save image on to your computer and then upload it on to here. sorry




Thanks for your willingness to help me and your patience!


----------



## lisaroberts

lisaroberts said:


> Thanks for your willingness to help me and your patience!


----------



## fawkex

Hi..

A friend of mine offered her preloved Goyard St.Louis, so i just want to make sure it its authentic.

So here are the pics




Look at the O on the Goyard, is this normal?
Only one spot that has this kind of O

Others is like this




























Thank you for helping..


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

lisaroberts said:


>



It's real. The bottom of the bag is what gave it away- double enforced with 2 strips and the lining of the chevron print is perfectly line up.  a Fake would have white stitching all the way across the bottom this one stops center.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

fawkex said:


> Hi..
> 
> A friend of mine offered her preloved Goyard St.Louis, so i just want to make sure it its authentic.
> 
> So here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the O on the Goyard, is this normal?
> Only one spot that has this kind of O
> 
> Others is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping..



Well, you must have a very generous friend if she is giving you a pre-loved bag that cost over 1700 especially in color, which cost 30 percent more then the standard colors. And for a pre-loved it looks like it was never used at all. When they paint the chevron print onto the colored leather they use a silk mesh in layers and let each layer dry so the colors won't bleed together and so it is suspicious that the O bleed. And where did she get it from- that's a question to start with. And the inside of the bag seems too white a real goyard is made with hemp fibers and should have a tint of beige to it. just be up front with your generous friend. but it looks fake


----------



## fawkex

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> Well, you must have a very generous friend if she is giving you a pre-loved bag that cost over 1700 especially in color, which cost 30 percent more then the standard colors. And for a pre-loved it looks like it was never used at all. When they paint the chevron print onto the colored leather they use a silk mesh in layers and let each layer dry so the colors won't bleed together and so it is suspicious that the O bleed. And where did she get it from- that's a question to start with. And the inside of the bag seems too white a real goyard is made with hemp fibers and should have a tint of beige to it. just be up front with your generous friend. but it looks fake



She was offering to sell it to me, i'm going to pass then..

Thank you


----------



## lisaroberts

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> It's real. The bottom of the bag is what gave it away- double enforced with 2 strips and the lining of the chevron print is perfectly line up.  a Fake would have white stitching all the way across the bottom this one stops center.


 
Thanks so much!  Wahoo!  You made my day.


----------



## MrGoyard

fawkex said:


> Hi..
> 
> A friend of mine offered her preloved Goyard St.Louis, so i just want to make sure it its authentic.
> 
> So here are the pics
> 
> Thank you for helping..


 Looks good to me.


----------



## misspanda88

hi kind ladies and goyard lovers. may i ask the goyard expert for your opinion on the authenticity of the bag? want to buy it preloved


----------



## misspanda88

more pictures to help verify


----------



## btdorsey

Hi

I am trying to authenticate this Goyard Duffle Bag

Pics are attached here.

Any help would be much appreciated. Let me know if there are other pictures that would be of more help


Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

btdorsey said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to authenticate this Goyard Duffle Bag
> 
> Pics are attached here.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Let me know if there are other pictures that would be of more help
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Fake.


----------



## scout001

Hi, I am still on the hunt for an authentic Goyard tote. Can someone be willing to authenticate this ebay listing:

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/281743318553?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item # 281743318553
Seller - mistylady9


Thank you!


----------



## alikatherine

Hi scout001, it looks good to me, but if possible I would ask if you can get closer pictures of the canvas, as well as stitching


----------



## MrGoyard

scout001 said:


> Hi, I am still on the hunt for an authentic Goyard tote. Can someone be willing to authenticate this ebay listing:
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/281743318553?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item # 281743318553
> Seller - mistylady9
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 Fake!


----------



## scout001

MrVuitton said:


> Fake!


Thank you, MrVuitton. How about this one -

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121696379207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item # 121696379207
Seller - dogzilla08


----------



## MrGoyard

scout001 said:


> Thank you, MrVuitton. How about this one -
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/121696379207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item # 121696379207
> Seller - dogzilla08


 Need a better shot of the date code, but looks good so far from the pics.


----------



## tyg513

Hi I'm looking to buy my first Goyard. I did some research and found this bag that looks pretty legitimate but the seller doesn't have a receipt because she says it was from her boyfriend. I got some pics from her. Could someone please look at them and let me know if the bag looks legitimate! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MrGoyard

tyg513 said:


> Hi I'm looking to buy my first Goyard. I did some research and found this bag that looks pretty legitimate but the seller doesn't have a receipt because she says it was from her boyfriend. I got some pics from her. Could someone please look at them and let me know if the bag looks legitimate!
> 
> Thanks so much!


 Fake


----------



## tyg513

Thank you so much MrVuitton! Could you let me know about this one?


----------



## MrGoyard

tyg513 said:


> Thank you so much MrVuitton! Could you let me know about this one?


 You're welcome! This one is fake as well.


----------



## misspanda88

bumping up


----------



## Coco_Cherelle

tyg513 said:


> Thank you so much MrVuitton! Could you let me know about this one?




I saw this auction on eBay as well, but I don't think that color is right at all


----------



## nictruong

Can anyone authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ff1cd6aa

please and thank you!


----------



## mahuma809

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Credit Card Holder Wallet Men Women Blue White Pattern
Item Number: 121707611776
Seller ID: rickycb97
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...n-/121707611776?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks all!


----------



## scout001

Hi All,

What do you think of this bag -

Item Name: Goyard bag
Item Number: 111719379569
Seller ID: vallaliset 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111719379569?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!!!


----------



## NatalieChore

Hi! New to Goyard, been an LV girl for forever!!! I searched the seller on here and nothing popped up. So here goes- please help me authenticate, or give me your opinion, on this auction-
Item name- Goyard tote w/ detachable purse 
Item number- 111723701825
Seller ID- nj48racer 
Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/111723701825 
OR 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111723701825?redirect=mobile

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MrGoyard

scout001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What do you think of this bag -
> 
> Item Name: Goyard bag
> Item Number: 111719379569
> Seller ID: vallaliset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111719379569?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


 Fake.


----------



## MrGoyard

NatalieChore said:


> Hi! New to Goyard, been an LV girl for forever!!! I searched the seller on here and nothing popped up. So here goes- please help me authenticate, or give me your opinion, on this auction-
> Item name- Goyard tote w/ detachable purse
> Item number- 111723701825
> Seller ID- nj48racer
> Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/111723701825
> OR
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111723701825?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Fake


----------



## daomoniker

You guys are awesome! I need your help with this bag... I keep going back and forth on its authenticity. Seller says it's from Rue St Honore but she ditched the receipts etc in a move, I'm not so sure...




























:tpfrox:


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi

Can someone help authenticate?

Item Name : Goyard St Louis GM White 
Item Number : 
371392151165
Seller ID : rosyposie1
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5678b27e7d

Thanks!


----------



## GoyardGomile

Authenticate please. Wife gift lol. Just to make sure.


----------



## GoyardGomile

These are some other pics.


----------



## GoyardGomile

GoyardGomile said:


> These are some other pics.


 any other pics needed just let me know.


----------



## daomoniker

ah sorry messed up the format:

Item Name: Grand Bleu GM
Item Number: 171862113121
Seller ID: worldartmaster
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2803c7bb61



daomoniker said:


> You guys are awesome! I need your help with this bag... I keep going back and forth on its authenticity. Seller says it's from Rue St Honore but she ditched the receipts etc in a move, I'm not so sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tpfrox:


----------



## Jessig627

Hi!  Can someone PLEASE authenticate this for me?  I just received it and want to be 100% sure it's real or I'm disputing and returning it right away as it came with a 100% authenticity guarantee.  It has all the signs I've read to look for in the real one, the beige tone interior, the texture and it even has a bit of an odor to it which they say is from the hemp fiber and fades, but I want to be sure!  Thanks in advance for taking the time!  I have to add more pics in a second post.  Forgive me for being new!  


Goyard St. Louis PM in Grey


----------



## daomoniker

I've read the totes aren't supposed to have plastic on the handles


----------



## Jessig627

daomoniker said:


> I've read the totes aren't supposed to have plastic on the handles


 
From all the research I've done and the videos out on youtube, apparently the St Louis does come with plastic covering the handles when it is brand new.  At least if all the videos of people opening their new totes from the stores are to be believed.  That's why I'm on here, hoping for an answer.


----------



## Lexgal

They come with plastic on the handles. I always wonder why the sales people dot remove it at the time of sale.


----------



## Jessig627

x


Hi!  Thank you!  It does have the little bumpy feeling to it.  I am one of those fools that bought it on ebay before getting it authenticated.  I've already contacted Bergdorf Goodman and have one reserved in their next shipment so I don't go through this again.  He lives in CA and sells high end goods when he receives them.  He's sold several high end hand bags in the past with rave reviews and gave a 100% authenticity guarantee.  So here I am just to be sure.  I've taken the pics for you of the coin purse.  Thank you so very much for your help & expertise!  


Sorry the lighting is so crummy!


----------



## Crica

Hello

Please can you check this for me?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/medium-Goyard-tote-handbag-candy-blue-/131566820149?hash=item1ea1fe5b35


----------



## LV MILLIONAIRE

Hi can I please have this authenticated. I hope the photos are ok to determine:

Item: Goyard St. Sulpice

Photos:


----------



## LV MILLIONAIRE

x

Here are more photos.  Please let me know what you think.  Anybody for that matter.


----------



## blumster

Can someone please authenticated this St. Louis tote for me?  Thank you so much in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271943664835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NatalieChore

Not that I'm concerned about my Goyard being fake, as I bought it at the boutique myself this weekend. But I did search on eBay a lot before buying mine and I see a lot of serial numbers or date codes on the St Louis. I got a St. Louis pm and there are no numbers anywhere! Is there a place to find one?


----------



## kim723

MrVuitton said:


> Fake!


Dear Mr.Vuitton,

Could you please lend your opinion on this one?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-Gm-Navy-/271943664835?hash=item3f511b04c3

Thank you.


----------



## WoodstocksFan

Sorry about this-I know that I am in the wrong cathegorie, but I do not know where I can post this instead...

There is a professional Fake Goyard seller on ebay, who sells tons of Fake St. Louis -I have reported them a thousand times, but ebay does NOTHING about this!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-tote-khaki-grey-/141742666164?hash=item21008571b4

from 'chelseaboutique2015'

and
http://www.ebay.de/itm/medium-Goyard-tote-handbag-candy-orange-/131576124235?hash=item1ea28c534b
from :'lockers5000'

Same pictures, so I think they are one company.

May be if we all together report them- ebay MUST remove them....


Thank you for reading this and SORRY again for the wrong thread:shame:


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

WoodstocksFan said:


> Sorry about this-I know that I am in the wrong cathegorie, but I do not know where I can post this instead...
> 
> There is a professional Fake Goyard seller on ebay, who sells tons of Fake St. Louis -I have reported them a thousand times, but ebay does NOTHING about this!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-tote-khaki-grey-/141742666164?hash=item21008571b4
> 
> from 'chelseaboutique2015'
> 
> and
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/medium-Goyard-tote-handbag-candy-orange-/131576124235?hash=item1ea28c534b
> from :'lockers5000'
> 
> Same pictures, so I think they are one company.
> 
> May be if we all together report them- ebay MUST remove them....
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading this and SORRY again for the wrong thread:shame:


 

E- bay doesn't care-  E bay is a buyer beware type of universe. You report the seller        E-bay looses out on their cut.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

WoodstocksFan said:


> Sorry about this-I know that I am in the wrong cathegorie, but I do not know where I can post this instead...
> 
> There is a professional Fake Goyard seller on ebay, who sells tons of Fake St. Louis -I have reported them a thousand times, but ebay does NOTHING about this!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-tote-khaki-grey-/141742666164?hash=item21008571b4
> 
> from 'chelseaboutique2015'
> 
> and
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/medium-Goyard-tote-handbag-candy-orange-/131576124235?hash=item1ea28c534b
> from :'lockers5000'
> 
> Same pictures, so I think they are one company.
> 
> May be if we all together report them- ebay MUST remove them....
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading this and SORRY again for the wrong thread:shame:



In addition those posting don't claim its authentic- plus if you are a fool and look at the price point- it's too good to be true !


----------



## WoodstocksFan

It says 'Goyard' so it HAS to be authentic!


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

WoodstocksFan said:


> It says 'Goyard' so it HAS to be authentic!



Yes it says Goyard, but in the posting/ description the seller has to mention/claim its authentic. Then the Ebay money back guarantee would kick in provide a refund as you did no receive/purchase a bag the seller claimed to be authentic. In the E-bay world there are a lot of replicas from A to Z. If the seller claims it's real then you can always ask for help on this thread.


----------



## WoodstocksFan

In my country it is enough to mention the brand name-if it is not origin from this brand it is a fake.
It does NOT have to be stated as origin! Brand name is enough!
Seems to be that ebay.uk and ebay.com see things different


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

WoodstocksFan said:


> In my country it is enough to mention the brand name-if it is not origin from this brand it is a fake.
> It does NOT have to be stated as origin! Brand name is enough!
> Seems to be that ebay.uk and ebay.com see things different



could be true maybe the UK is better at protecting its consumers, Isn't there a section where you can ask the seller questions? Perhaps you should call him out especially with the information you provided about the seller, 

Cheers!


----------



## Purselove17

Mr Vuitton, I need your help. kindly authenticate this Goyard St Louis! . thanks. 



http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg7_zpsabi8jj3r.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg2_zpsdfyhvwci.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg1_zpsgxkeru6e.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg6_zpswzyp4c4d.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg4_zpselpo0fxi.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u418/ymmitm/image.jpg5_zps27rzze2n.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## zombie1986

Hello experts! Can someone verify the authenticity of this bag. I picked up this bag from habitat for 5 bucks. Its pretty beaten up but for $5 it was a no brainer. May be i can fox it up.. Let me know and thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## SweetLadyJane

Hello There,
Your bag is a replica version of Goyard St. Louis. 

Sweet Lasy Jane.


----------



## zombie1986

SweetLadyJane said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Your bag is a replica version of Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lasy Jane.




Hi sweetladyjane, was that a response to my request?


----------



## doublewats

Item Name: St Louis
Photos: pictures in album

Impulse buy when thrifting; it's pretty unloved so I have serious doubts that it's real but I thought I'd check before relegating it to paper-storage duty, since I'm not familiar with the brand. Anyway, thank you for any help!


----------



## abc_kj

Item Name: St Louis PM
Photos:













TIA


----------



## abc_kj




----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

abc_kj said:


> View attachment 3109961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109964



do you have a picture of the inside of the of the bad where the stitching can be seen clearly?


----------



## coconut11

Hi, I am a longtime intermittent lurker and have gotten such great information from these forums over the years -- thank you! (I've also made some rash, but excellent, purchases after reading here at times...uh-oh  )

Boring backstory below, but my request is please, please is anyone out there who can authenticate this bag, below, listed on eBay? 
I'm writing this out per the style in the first post of the thread. I did search the forum for the item listing number and the seller, and found no results. 

Item Name:"Goyard Marie Galant GM in Blue" (listing name)
Item Number:181846515096
Seller ID: ps8mv
Link: http://tinyurl.com/o3hh7b2

Boring, irrelevant backstory - 
This past week I was in Paris for two days and made my first two Goyard purchases. I'm hooked but I think one of the two, while beautiful, might not be practical for me. And let's face it, while far less expensive than many "luxury" brands, they are not exactly free, and I would love to get good use out of these lovely bags! I regret not buying a Marie Galante, especially once I learned the US prices and how the exchange policy works. This all led me to fixate on the bag on eBay. I'm a newbie/rookie and am so, so tempted. 

After reading this thread, I did ask the seller if the bag was guaranteed "authentic," down to made by Goyard with its flagship at Rue St. Honore, and so on -- because I read that if the auction doesn't guarantee authenticity, then the buyer is out of luck if the bag is a fake. The seller replied saying that it is authentic, also answered my question about smoke (smoke-free household). 

The return policy looks good, the communications are straightforward, but I know NOTHING!! Anyone? Thank you so, so much. Happy to "introduce" myself in another thread if that's how things work here...I don't mean to break the etiquette of the boards, and I appreciate your reading this far!


----------



## MrGoyard

abc_kj said:


> View attachment 3109961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109964


 Fake


----------



## TerryUs

First time I ask for help here. Could anyone tell me if this is fake? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

TerryUs said:


> First time I ask for help here. Could anyone tell me if this is fake?
> Thank you very much!



do you have anymore pictures of the item- especially the inside of the bag or the coin pouch - opened. where are you buying this from? E-bay? A link to would be great!


----------



## TerryUs

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> do you have anymore pictures of the item- especially the inside of the bag or the coin pouch - opened. where are you buying this from? E-bay? A link to would be great!


I have asked for more pictures. 
Thank you very mucho for your help


----------



## MrGoyard

TerryUs said:


> First time I ask for help here. Could anyone tell me if this is fake?
> Thank you very much!


 Fake.


----------



## MrGoyard

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> do you have anymore pictures of the item- especially the inside of the bag or the coin pouch - opened. where are you buying this from? E-bay? A link to would be great!


 I'm wondering how you cannot see from the photos (as a Goyard lover) that this bag is fake? It's so obvious.


----------



## MrGoyard

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> .
> 
> 
> The third picture - at the top gave me a slight sign that it was a fake since the handle was not sown on vertically to the goyard Y it off . That being said. There are only a few poorly pictures and not of the best quality and I saw that on the goyard  coin pouch the G on the button seemed slight tilted but like I had mention before poor lightning and 3 pictures. I would provide with caution. Mrvuitton. You always write fake, but why don't you reason for calling the bag put . By doing do others can gain from your expertise . This is a forum after all ... I was moveing with caution. I am a goyard love been since my mom started buying  back in the late 90. Thanks


 Sorry if I offended you, that was not my intention. But in this case the color scheme, print, stitching and glazing are all clearly off. 

Next time (if I have time) I will point out what's fake about a bag, so people can learn from that.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

MrVuitton said:


> Sorry if I offended you, that was not my intention. But in this case the color scheme, print, stitching and glazing are all clearly off.
> I don't have the time to go into detail with every poster here on what is fake about the bag. Most important for them to know is if the bag is fake or not.
> 
> Next time (if I have time) I will point out what's fake about a bag, so people can learn from that.



Thank you MrLV, your response is well received and i sent you a personal messag. Thank you for clarifying. All the best to you and look forward to seeing what you look for and what I look for in fake v real .


----------



## katarinachiou

Could you please help me authenticate this purse? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MrGoyard

katarinachiou said:


> View attachment 3116645
> View attachment 3116646
> View attachment 3116647
> View attachment 3116648
> View attachment 3116649
> View attachment 3116650
> View attachment 3116651
> View attachment 3116652
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this purse? Thank you so much!!!


 Looks good


----------



## katarinachiou

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much for your help! So glad it's real cause I  got a great deal on it!


----------



## TerryUs

MrVuitton said:


> Fake.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ctrang95

Just got this in the mail today, goyardine looks good to my knowledge when compared to my wallets. zippers feel nice and leather feels and smells real but i've never owned a bag before so i really have no idea what to look for..



Boeing 

























http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Christopher_Trang/media/IMG_5838-1_zpsu9m7rgdq.jpg.html


----------



## ctrang95




----------



## bbyrdsh

Item Name: Brand New Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Tote
Item Number: 141760679442
Seller ID: sharryn9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...uis-PM-Tote-/141760679442?hash=item2101984e12


----------



## EM1985

Hi! Anyone willing to help with this listing? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: GOYARD White Coated Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
Item Number: 291556420276
Seller ID: thewrld
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291556420276?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lulu1982

Hi everyone ! I love this this bag. Any help in telling me if its real?? thanks 
Item Name:New Auth GOYARD Saint Louis PM Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Black (BF083659)
Item Number: 291557746803 
Seller ID: danprieto 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291557746803?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lily_lv

Hi everyone ! Could healp me authenticate this bag? Many thanks 
Item Name:Goyard St Louis Tote Bag - Blue USED
Item Number:121752908103
Seller ID:  basi_king
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-Tote-Bag-Blue-USED-/121752908103?hash=item1c5909f147


----------



## abmfoster

I need help with authenticating a bag.  I am new and hope I am doing it right.  Thanks!



Item name: Goyard San Jeanne Bag
Item number:?
Seller name: wengale2011
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-San-Jeanne-Bag-/201419117224?hash=item2ee583d2a8


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

lulu1982 said:


> Hi everyone ! I love this this bag. Any help in telling me if its real?? thanks
> Item Name:New Auth GOYARD Saint Louis PM Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Black (BF083659)
> Item Number: 291557746803
> Seller ID: danprieto
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291557746803?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



you should request more pictures. why did she buy 2 black bags why not, one in black or another color. A receipt alone and 2 pictures will still make it hard to authenticate her story and the bag,


----------



## lulu1982

She did only buy 1 black. The other is grey. I have requested more photos. Thanks


----------



## lily_lv

Thanks so much for your help! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## pink*bean

Hi!  Please help authenticate the following auction.  I have been wanting a PM size in the newer dark navy, so I'm really crossing my fingers this looks good!  Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Authentic 100% Goyard St.Louis PM Tote in Navy**new
Item Number: 121753919381
Seller ID: whitetiger_2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121753919381?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

pink*bean said:


> Hi!  Please help authenticate the following auction.  I have been wanting a PM size in the newer dark navy, so I'm really crossing my fingers this looks good!  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic 100% Goyard St.Louis PM Tote in Navy**new
> Item Number: 121753919381
> Seller ID: whitetiger_2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121753919381?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



if him to show the receipt there are there other places that sell goyard- bergdorf goodman( flagship store and the men's store across the street also there is a goyard store in NYC as well so why be on a wait list when he/she could have gone to the other vendors? I know Shrely- the goyard manager at Barneys. So if he produces a reciept- then ask him why he didnt return it? doesn't make any sense....


----------



## pink*bean

I've asked for a photo of the receipt.  Other than that, does the actual bag look good?  I was at the BG in NYC a week ago and browsed the bags as I was walking through and there wasn't a Navy PM on display, so perhaps there's some truth to it being back ordered?  I should have asked when I was there, but I had just bought a clutch at Chanel and was trying to be good...but now I can't stop thinking of my future Goyard!


----------



## conniewe

*Hi Could I get someone to check on this post on Eaby?   thanks for the help, really appreciate.*
*
*
*
*
*Item *Name: Goyard Blue PM Tote Bag
 *Item      Number: *262023369756
 *Seller ID: M-Rolex*
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...hSBT9DID3t79qDjasDUF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

pink*bean said:


> I've asked for a photo of the receipt.  Other than that, does the actual bag look good?  I was at the BG in NYC a week ago and browsed the bags as I was walking through and there wasn't a Navy PM on display, so perhaps there's some truth to it being back ordered?  I should have asked when I was there, but I had just bought a clutch at Chanel and was trying to be good...but now I can't stop thinking of my future Goyard!



they keep the STL in the back if they just display one of each color and - if they didnt have it they can call the men's store across the street and see if they have it. in the Ebay world if a buyer beware type of dealing. I would still ask why he didnt return it being placed on the list doesnt mean you have to pay for it.. i know the goyard manager too- Phylis Levin


----------



## lulu1982

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> you should request more pictures. why did she buy 2 black bags why not, one in black or another color. A receipt alone and 2 pictures will still make it hard to authenticate her story and the bag,


she posted more photos, could you please take another look. Thx so much.

Hi everyone ! I love this this bag. Any help in telling me if its real?? thanks 
Item Name:New Auth GOYARD Saint Louis PM Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Black (BF083659)
Item Number: 291557746803 
Seller ID: danprieto 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-GO...g-Canvas-Leather-Black-BF083659-/291557746803


----------



## conniewe

Hi, Could someone help me authenticate this bag?  many thanks!!!






conniewe said:


> *Hi Could I get someone to check on this post on Eaby?   thanks for the help, really appreciate.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Item *Name: Goyard Blue PM Tote Bag
> *Item      Number: *262023369756
> *Seller ID: M-Rolex*
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...hSBT9DID3t79qDjasDUF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## conniewe

conniewe said:


> Hi, Could someone help me authenticate this bag?  many thanks!!!



Got actual bag photos, please help to review the photos and let me know if this is real,  receipt also attachwd. Thx alot


----------



## conniewe

conniewe said:


> Got actual bag photos, please help to review the photos and let me know if this is real,  receipt also attachwd. Thx alot



More photos


----------



## Sydee

Hi there can someone help me authenticate this bag please. 








Thank you in advance. X


----------



## GMmie

Please help authenticate

Item: Goyard st. Louis tote

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/GMmie/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## plmqaz12

Please help me I already bought a Goyard St. Louis GM from Trendlee.com

Link to the posting : http://www.trendlee.com/collections/goyard/products/handbags-goyard-st-louis-canvas-gm492061

I want to take this to the Goyard store to get it monogrammed before I do that I want to be sure it is not a fake and is authentic.

Please help I have a 48 hr return policy.


----------



## plmqaz12

plmqaz12 said:


> Please help me I already bought a Goyard St. Louis GM from Trendlee.com
> 
> Link to the posting : http://www.trendlee.com/collections/goyard/products/handbags-goyard-st-louis-canvas-gm492061
> 
> I want to take this to the Goyard store to get it monogrammed before I do that I want to be sure it is not a fake and is authentic.
> 
> Please help I have a 48 hr return policy.


can someone please look at it and help.

Thanks


----------



## alizhan

hey guys,

I bought a new GM Saint Louis navy blue recently from Paris shop and noticed that its pouch is smaller than the pouch of my old GM SL (black with tan line) which I bought from a re-seller who provided all documents, dust bag etc proving its authenticity.  I even brought it to the goyard shop and they confirmed that its authentic

So I am puzzled why the size of the pouches can be different....pls see the photos for comparison.  Anyone has the same observation?


----------



## daomoniker

*Item Name: Goyard Grand Bleu Messenger Bag Leather *NEW**
*Item      Number: *181868705301
 *Seller ID: *benvolio-boston
 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Gran...aF13VM%2BXOoHVEVUeySc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Please & thanks...


----------



## Asphodel

Hello everyone. I am nee to the Goyard world and I found this one which looks really nice. Can someone please help me authenticate? Thank you 

Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis PM
Item Number: 1104722047
Link: 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...thentic-goyard-saint-louis-pm-blue/1104722047


----------



## sfmel

how do you know it's fake?


----------



## torden

Hello!

I'm new to this, but hope I'm doing this right 

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Sac goyard modèle saint louis bleu
Item Number: 252096101894
Seller ID: kakounight 
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-goyard-m...u-/252096101894?ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:3160


It looks a lot like this one which I can see you've already deemed fake 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Goyard-St-Lo...1c5909f147&clk_rvr_id=901431796676&rmvSB=true


----------



## daomoniker

As someone that just spent $2000 on a fake (return pending no worries) it is sickening.


----------



## alizhan

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> Not sure what Goyard store or department store you went to, however, Goyard stores or where Goyard products are sold are NEVER to authenticate a bag brought second hand. For the simple reason one could be an individual that is making the "so authentic". If the SA had to scrutinize, that individual should not be working there. there are hallmark details hidden that would give it away that an SA would know what to look for.


u are right, so i was told by others too that SAs at Goyard do not perform authenticity test.

In that case i was mentioning, the second hand bag was brought to the store for personalisation and the SA was kind enough to explain to us those details and made the comment.  Maybe she was new that she wasn't aware that she wasn't supposed to authenticate and disclose so much (?) but definitely I do not want to cause trouble for her.  So please pardon my careless remarks.

That second hand bag that we saw had all "authentic" details shockingly (at least we thought) but it is the interior canvas material (apparently that SA told us that the material Goyard uses is some special material that makes it look more rough, and give off certain smell? true? ) that gives it away....

The point here is we just gotta be very CAREFUL when buying second hand.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

alizhan said:


> u are right, so i was told by others too that SAs at Goyard do not perform authenticity test.
> 
> In that case i was mentioning, the second hand bag was brought to the store for personalisation and the SA was kind enough to explain to us those details and made the comment.  Maybe she was new that she wasn't aware that she wasn't supposed to authenticate and disclose so much (?) but definitely I do not want to cause trouble for her.  So please pardon my careless remarks.
> 
> That second hand bag that we saw had all "authentic" details shockingly (at least we thought) but it is the interior canvas material (apparently that SA told us that the material Goyard uses is some special material that makes it look more rough, and give off certain smell? true? ) that gives it away....
> 
> The point here is we just gotta be very CAREFUL when buying second hand.



No worries about the comment. I just didn't want forum members to read this and take their bag to a goyard outlet and get authenticated and be sent right back out. That being said; it is  special material they use. the rough feel is done by silk mesh to paint the signature goyard chevron print, one color layer is applied and allowed to dry and so on till you get the print so- so for those of you who think its painted by hand, it would take years to get all those dots, However, they do hand paint the monogramming. and for those of you who want to see what it would look like monogrammed go to the goyard page. 

http://www.goyard.com/en/personnalization

also the inside of the bag is made of hemp fiber- but don't try to smoke - so the inside should be a off white light beige color. if its white most likely its a fake! and never believe the story about why they are selling it at a discount rate. one doesn't wake up and decide to buy a 1750 USD bag and then post it for sale as brand new authentic - return the thing if you don't want it. 

But it''s a buyer beware on those sites. so read the story and ask questions


----------



## alizhan

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> No worries about the comment. I just didn't want forum members to read this and take their bag to a goyard outlet and get authenticated and be sent right back out. That being said; it is  special material they use. the rough feel is done by silk mesh to paint the signature goyard chevron print, one color layer is applied and allowed to dry and so on till you get the print so- so for those of you who think its painted by hand, it would take years to get all those dots, However, they do hand paint the monogramming. and for those of you who want to see what it would look like monogrammed go to the goyard page.
> 
> http://www.goyard.com/en/personnalization
> 
> also the inside of the bag is made of hemp fiber- but don't try to smoke - so the inside should be a off white light beige color. if its white most likely its a fake! and never believe the story about why they are selling it at a discount rate. one doesn't wake up and decide to buy a 1750 USD bag and then post it for sale as brand new authentic - return the thing if you don't want it.
> 
> But it''s a buyer beware on those sites. so read the story and ask questions


Thank you so much for the wonderful information, GoyardHKGNYCSFO!  

1.  I always thought that they are still hand painted, just that they use stencil.  No? Or simply all machine printed? 

2.  Hemp Fiber -  No wonder it smells so good inside. lol.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello again, still on the hunt for an authentic Goyard. How I wish they sold them in Canada. Any help is appreciated


Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis Tote PM
Link:https://www.facebook.com/mademoisel....1443451586./1606442712952197/?type=3&theater

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1bc7094b8bae961d1d0d0a223428a50f&oe=560B5730
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7a82daf4378aea49b3c51c64d2947046&oe=560C6F3D
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0f050984622f075536b602c82e0f4aa6&oe=560B3B7F
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=53c3cb0d4185d70aa4bb26528056ff47&oe=560B83A2
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6a9ed4f719c82f350f5aa72004de314a&oe=560B421A
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fed16efa81ad5910ab4796c02df44c3e&oe=560B2B29
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0fe0545706b94a9ecb0ed9a8ceeb6c24&oe=560B53EA


----------



## Asphodel

babydoll9 said:


> Hello again, still on the hunt for an authentic Goyard. How I wish they sold them in Canada. Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis Tote PM
> Link:https://www.facebook.com/mademoisel....1443451586./1606442712952197/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1bc7094b8bae961d1d0d0a223428a50f&oe=560B5730
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7a82daf4378aea49b3c51c64d2947046&oe=560C6F3D
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0f050984622f075536b602c82e0f4aa6&oe=560B3B7F
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=53c3cb0d4185d70aa4bb26528056ff47&oe=560B83A2
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6a9ed4f719c82f350f5aa72004de314a&oe=560B421A
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fed16efa81ad5910ab4796c02df44c3e&oe=560B2B29
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0fe0545706b94a9ecb0ed9a8ceeb6c24&oe=560B53EA


Two additional photos for the bag above.

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0051d95460785b47bd413e7118f960bb&oe=560BF19C
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=afdae1129757c4189c0a32b41281a6f9&oe=560B291D


----------



## Asphodel

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=afdae1129757c4189c0a32b41281a6f9&oe=560B291D
https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0051d95460785b47bd413e7118f960bb&oe=560BF19C


----------



## Asphodel

I apologize if I am posting too many requests but I am can only buy the Goyard through consignments stores. Any help is very much appreciated.

Item: Goyard Saint Louis PM
Link:

http://uptowngeneve.wix.com/uptown#!buy/c1xee/!/Goyard-St-Louis-PM/p/54705908/category=12838701


----------



## Asphodel

babydoll9 said:


> Hello again, still on the hunt for an authentic Goyard. How I wish they sold them in Canada. Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis Tote PM
> Link:https://www.facebook.com/mademoisel....1443451586./1606442712952197/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1bc7094b8bae961d1d0d0a223428a50f&oe=560B5730
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7a82daf4378aea49b3c51c64d2947046&oe=560C6F3D
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0f050984622f075536b602c82e0f4aa6&oe=560B3B7F
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=53c3cb0d4185d70aa4bb26528056ff47&oe=560B83A2
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6a9ed4f719c82f350f5aa72004de314a&oe=560B421A
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fed16efa81ad5910ab4796c02df44c3e&oe=560B2B29
> https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0fe0545706b94a9ecb0ed9a8ceeb6c24&oe=560B53EA



https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f82cf6e6eff943e7f51cca218729e273&oe=560BE104

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1531dc0f4ec1250241be555226ae4eb9&oe=560C2842


----------



## alizhan

t
	

		
			
		

		
	








Could someone help to authenticate this VOLTAIRE? Many thanks


----------



## alizhan

More photos of interior


----------



## alizhan




----------



## venus0915

Hello bag angels!! Kindly help authenticate this Goyard I am interested in...TIA..

Item Name:Goyard Boeing Black Bag
Item Number:131619801621
Seller ID: 100shi3
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131619801621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Authentic? Thank you =)

Item Name: GOYARD Chevron St. Louis GM Yellow
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-st-louis-gm-yellow-93514


----------



## ssdong

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this St. Louis bag? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-new-au...-tote-black-/121784524605?hash=item1c5aec5f3d


----------



## benatx

Hey Everyone! Just discovered this forum- seems like a great community. 
I'm hoping that even though I'm the new guy, y'all would be willing to help me authenticate my recent acquisition of a (supposed) Goyard St Sulpice card holder.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uuslp

hi can someone help me authenticate this goyard wallet thanks and god bless


----------



## elephan

Hi. Sorry, these are the only photos I've got. I have already purchased the item, and now I am regret not checking before purchasing, so please kindly help me out.

https://tools-lxa.mail.com/thumbnai...JXyZ3PTgwMCZoPTYwMCZxPTc1JnQ9MTQ0NjIxODQ3MA__

http://auctions.c.yimg.jp/images.au.../scnqr086-img450x600-14449851599xo5ba4986.jpg

http://auctions.c.yimg.jp/images.au.../scnqr086-img450x600-14449851603jaqml4986.jpg


----------



## sarangpurses

I need help to authenticate this purse. Got it as a present for Christmas 2 yrs ago. I was about to donate or sell on yard sale until my friend toldme to have it ******************. 

How do I attach pictures? TIA!


----------



## sarangpurses

I figured it out...I think. 

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse9iwuqyj.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsihiao3xt.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjl33cqjf.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjfrczc15.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswjb9ubik.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsuckw4xuu.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## Lula dm

Good morning, 
I have a black St Louis GM which I bought in London in September.
I'm not as happy with it as I expected. If I wanted to sell it, where would you recommend selling it?
Receipt etc. available and as new.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## elephan

elephan said:


> hi. Sorry, these are the only photos i've got. I have already purchased the item, and now i am regret not checking before purchasing, so please kindly help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qQz9pHa
> 
> http://imgur.com/NdrA82G



edited with pics


----------



## sarangpurses

sarangpurses said:


> I figured it out...I think.
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse9iwuqyj.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsihiao3xt.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjl33cqjf.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjfrczc15.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswjb9ubik.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/beerubs/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsuckw4xuu.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=5




Please authenticator, I need your help authenticating this St. Louis GM. It will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## puravida

*Please help! won the item but want to be sure!

Item Name: *
*Goyard St Louis PM- Tote Bag Canvas/Leather Grey- Gently used 100% Authentic*

*Item      Number: *
391302412508
 *
Seller ID: ** allfixedup526 *
 *
Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...vxd%2Fd4C5TQU%2FRmfiY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## NatalieChore

Please help! Thank you!!!

Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis Tote Bag in Gray Gray GM Large Size 
Item Number: 171995264934
Seller ID: flawlessfashion94 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Saint-Louis-Tote-Bag-in-Grey-Gray-GM-Large-Size-/171995264934?


----------



## NatalieChore

Never mind, after close inspection, I suspect the eBay listing above is FAKE! As compared to my authenticate St Louis pm, purchased myself at the boutique.


----------



## alizhan

NatalieChore said:


> Never mind, after close inspection, I suspect the eBay listing above is FAKE! As compared to my authenticate St Louis pm, purchased myself at the boutique.




I am appalled that the counterfeit even has the serial number and 'made in france'!


----------



## NatalieChore

alizhan said:


> I am appalled that the counterfeit even has the serial number and 'made in france'!




I cannot believe how many fake Goyards are on eBay!!!! They all have numbers and made in on them!!!!


----------



## dija

Hey there!
Please authenticator, I need your help!
I need to know if it is fake or not.
I think it is but I got it as a present   
Thank you 

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/thumbimg0902ubwfnd8a46.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/thumbimg0905c03euramgv.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/thumbimg0907z8snyi9mht.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/thumbimg0908lzchdyxa8f.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/thumbimg09093p4z0n8bm5.jpg


----------



## hifromnyc

Can you please help me authenticate this gray st louis GM? Thank you!


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

uuslp said:


> hi can someone help me authenticate this goyard wallet thanks and god bless


Fake. The chevrons don't touch and I have never ever seen the grained, 'saffiano' leather used by Goyard. And the colouring in the monogram is "off"


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

hifromnyc said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this gray st louis GM? Thank you!


The colouring is quite deep for most of the grey pieces I have seen. Also, the stitching on the handle base is peculiar. Stitching should be more cream than white. I vote it is probably fake.


----------



## pepper12

Hi ladies,

Is this authentic? Thank you so much!

Item: Goyard St. Louis black and tan pm
Ebay seller: Seller:  dogzilla08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...i2g5AMx%2F3QwCvT%2FT8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.com/usr/dogzilla08?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## ctp2236

Hi- I had purchased this bag from a local consignment shop and I am curious if it's authentic or not. 

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Crystal_Previti/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## NatalieChore

ctp2236 said:


> Hi- I had purchased this bag from a local consignment shop and I am curious if it's authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Crystal_Previti/library/Mobile Uploads




It doesn't look authenticate to me but that is just my option and I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## MrGoyard

ctp2236 said:


> Hi- I had purchased this bag from a local consignment shop and I am curious if it's authentic or not.
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Crystal_Previti/library/Mobile Uploads


 I'm sorry, but it's unfortunately not authentic.


----------



## NatalieChore

Please help! Thank you!!!

Item Name: Auth Authentic Goyard St Louis GM Tote Large

Item Number: 172007545265

Seller ID: cocochen2013

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172007545265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NatalieChore

Bump [emoji115]


----------



## NatalieChore

Please help me authenticate this [emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115][emoji115]


----------



## MrGoyard

NatalieChore said:


> Please help! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Authentic Goyard St Louis GM Tote Large
> 
> Item Number: 172007545265
> 
> Seller ID: cocochen2013
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172007545265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 I am not experienced with the hand painted Goyard canvas. But the date code is illogical to me, it says it's made in 2010, but the hand painted canvas was discontinued in 2006. So I would stay away from this listing.


----------



## NatalieChore

MrVuitton said:


> I am not experienced with the hand painted Goyard canvas. But the date code is illogical to me, it says it's made in 2010, but the hand painted canvas was discontinued in 2006. So I would stay away from this listing.



Thank you so much!


----------



## KeepItChic

Hello TPFers, 

Can someone please authenticate this PM goyard tote ?

Item: NWT 100% Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM tote handbag
Item #181931503997
Seller: Cocoluxe36

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181931503997?_mwBanner=1

*I have been in contact with the seller but after reading posts here I am hesitant to purchase. Seller (cocoluxe36) claims she purchased from Barney's however, she no longer has receipt. Claims she is Selling because she has two other goyards she uses. Any help would be appreciated  thanks everyone.


----------



## MrGoyard

KeepItChic said:


> Hello TPFers,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this PM goyard tote ?
> 
> Item: NWT 100% Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM tote handbag
> Item #181931503997
> Seller: Cocoluxe36
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181931503997?_mwBanner=1
> 
> *I have been in contact with the seller but after reading posts here I am hesitant to purchase. Seller (cocoluxe36) claims she purchased from Barney's however, she no longer has receipt. Claims she is Selling because she has two other goyards she uses. Any help would be appreciated  thanks everyone.


 I need a photo of the date code as well.


----------



## manpursefan

KeepItChic said:


> Hello TPFers,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this PM goyard tote ?
> 
> Item: NWT 100% Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM tote handbag
> Item #181931503997
> Seller: Cocoluxe36
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181931503997?_mwBanner=1
> 
> *I have been in contact with the seller but after reading posts here I am hesitant to purchase. Seller (cocoluxe36) claims she purchased from Barney's however, she no longer has receipt. Claims she is Selling because she has two other goyards she uses. Any help would be appreciated  thanks everyone.



If you're going to spend $1700 for that bag on eBay, just buy a brand new one at the boutique. That way, you won't have to doubt it's authenticity.


----------



## sab53085

Can someone please authenticate for me?

Item: Goyard St.Louis GM
Item #: 281867662322
Seller: dugaldem

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-GM-/281867662322?hash=item41a09f33f2:g:KQoAAOSwf-VWVoQR


----------



## MrGoyard

sab53085 said:


> Can someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Goyard St.Louis GM
> Item #: 281867662322
> Seller: dugaldem
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-GM-/281867662322?hash=item41a09f33f2:g:KQoAAOSwf-VWVoQR


 Fake


----------



## sab53085

MrVuitton said:


> Fake



Thanks for the quick reply. What is off so I can tell the seller?


----------



## KeepItChic

MrVuitton said:


> I need a photo of the date code as well.



Here is a picture of the date code; TIA!


----------



## MrGoyard

sab53085 said:


> Can someone please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item: Goyard St.Louis GM
> Item #: 281867662322
> Seller: dugaldem
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-GM-/281867662322?hash=item41a09f33f2:g:KQoAAOSwf-VWVoQR


 Glazing on the handles is not nicely done. Stitching is too white, looks like polyester thread. And last but not least the overall print is off.


----------



## MrGoyard

KeepItChic said:


> Here is a picture of the date code; TIA!


 Date code looks good. But I am having my doubts, since she says that she does not have the receipt anymore but still has the receipt holder. Bit weird to me.


----------



## KeepItChic

@MrVuitton thank u so much, yeah something seems a little sketchy, think I am going to pass on this one. Maybe I'll try to see if I can find the grey in store, by me. You wouldn't happen to know if the Barneys or BG in NYC has any ?


----------



## MrGoyard

KeepItChic said:


> @MrVuitton thank u so much, yeah something seems a little sketchy, think I am going to pass on this one. Maybe I'll try to see if I can find the grey in store, by me. You wouldn't happen to know if the Barneys or BG in NYC has any ?


 You're welcome! That's even better, I think the price in the Ebay listing does not differ that much from the price in store. Plus it's better to get it from Barneys since you will have the warranty. 
I'm sorry, but I don't know their stock. I would suggest to contact Barneys before visiting the store.


----------



## Bagfinatic

Is there an email where I can contact you ?


----------



## MrGoyard

Bagfinatic said:


> Is there an email where I can contact you ?


 You can PM me via this forum.


----------



## AsianModelBoy

MrVuitton said:


> You can PM me via this forum.



pmed u


----------



## Jinsmom

Please help me authenticate this Goyard

Item - Goyard Blue Saint Louis PM
Item# - 172015496523
Seller - anasquarepants 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...496523?hash=item280cec2d4b:g:toEAAOSwHQ9WXMo0

Thank you so much!!


----------



## malaserna

Hi there, experts. I came across this bag at a pawnshop and it was such a good price, I couldn't help it but to buy it. The bag is kind of textured. The only thing that bothered me is I couldn't find where the serial number is. I am not familiar with Goyard but I really hope, you experts, can help. I have 7 days to return it (I'm hoping I don't have to). It came with a brown canvas bag as well

Item: Goyard Saigon (I think)
seller: pawnshop
pics are taken by me. if need more please let me know. 

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Goyard?sort=3&page=1

Anxiously awaiting your expert opinion. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## elephan

can someone kind enough to advise me on the authenticity of the following? was told originally bought from japan. lining of the cardholder is not as yellow as it appears on photo, more of orange color in real life.


----------



## elephan

more photos


----------



## MrGoyard

malaserna said:


> Hi there, experts. I came across this bag at a pawnshop and it was such a good price, I couldn't help it but to buy it. The bag is kind of textured. The only thing that bothered me is I couldn't find where the serial number is. I am not familiar with Goyard but I really hope, you experts, can help. I have 7 days to return it (I'm hoping I don't have to). It came with a brown canvas bag as well
> 
> Item: Goyard Saigon (I think)
> seller: pawnshop
> pics are taken by me. if need more please let me know.
> 
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Goyard?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your expert opinion. Thanks in advance for your help.


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Jinsmom said:


> Please help me authenticate this Goyard
> 
> Item - Goyard Blue Saint Louis PM
> Item# - 172015496523
> Seller - anasquarepants
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...496523?hash=item280cec2d4b:g:toEAAOSwHQ9WXMo0
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 Stamping is incorrect.


----------



## MrGoyard

elephan said:


> more photos


 It looks good overall. But I don't see any 'Goyard, Rue Saint Honore 233, Paris' chevron. That would be a no go for me personally.


----------



## malaserna

Oh darn. That sucks. Thanks a bunch for helping me. You just saved me some money.


----------



## purple37

Item Name: Authentic Goyard St Louis PM Tote
Item Number: 121828474470
Seller ID: lrecloset 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...9eCB4%2FWItaU10VIspRA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller provided me with additional picture that is attached to this post. Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance!


----------



## elephan

Hi MrVuitton

Thanks so much for your help! Appreciate your kind input. 

Glad to know it's authentic. Not too bothered by the missing chevrons with words, but the tags looks off to me. That's what I am unsure of, but was thinking maybe different countries have different ways of labelling. Just to clarify, the missing chevrons with words could just simply means when the craftsman was crafting the products, they cut the canvas within the rows of "wording" chevrons. Am I right?


----------



## alizhan

elephan said:


> Hi MrVuitton
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! Appreciate your kind input.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know it's authentic. Not too bothered by the missing chevrons with words, but the tags looks off to me. That's what I am unsure of, but was thinking maybe different countries have different ways of labelling. Just to clarify, the missing chevrons with words could just simply means when the craftsman was crafting the products, they cut the canvas within the rows of "wording" chevrons. Am I right?




Sorry to jump in.  I have bought from Goyard Japan (hankyu) as I can see that fr the tag and the tag looks identical to yours.  But tag is just a tag.... I have the same qn regarding whether all articles, big or small, will have the Goyard wording a while ago so I did go through and ask the SA at boutique. It's true that some smaller articles becos of the way it is cut, the wording was not shown. But with the kind of price u paid for Goyard why will I want to get a cut that doesn't have the signature wording? Which is why when you bought fr boutique, the SA will usually show u (or at least u should ask) for all the pieces of the article u want so that u can choose the cutting, tone of colour, etc


----------



## Embratt

Need help confirming authenticity. Purchased from a well-known reseller. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jinsmom

MrVuitton said:


> Stamping is incorrect.


Thank you MrVuitton!!


----------



## Jinsmom

I purchase this Goyard Senat MM Clutch and doubting its authenticity.  Goyard experts, please authenticate this clutch.  Thank you so much!!

Item Name:  GOYARD Senat Monogram Canvas Pouch 
Item Number:  252199638036
Seller ID:  storenumber5
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Sena...QP2VykAaFpK5oStwKqaXA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MrGoyard

Jinsmom said:


> I purchase this Goyard Senat MM Clutch and doubting its authenticity.  Goyard experts, please authenticate this clutch.  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name:  GOYARD Senat Monogram Canvas Pouch
> Item Number:  252199638036
> Seller ID:  storenumber5
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Sena...QP2VykAaFpK5oStwKqaXA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Fake


----------



## Embratt

Embratt said:


> Need help confirming authenticity. Purchased from a well-known reseller. Thank you in advance.



Anyone?


----------



## waynshrine

Hello Goyard experts! It's my first post in the forum, its interesting to read how you guys analyse a bag but I'm looking to get this bifold wallet but not sure if its authentic? Can I get some help please? Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: GOYARD MENS GENTS LEATHER WALLET ORANGE & WHITE 

Item Number: 111845042504


Seller ID: celticlad0161 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-ME...NDITION-/111845042504?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## MrGoyard

Embratt said:


> Anyone?


 Looks good.


----------



## MrGoyard

waynshrine said:


> Hello Goyard experts! It's my first post in the forum, its interesting to read how you guys analyse a bag but I'm looking to get this bifold wallet but not sure if its authentic? Can I get some help please? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD MENS GENTS LEATHER WALLET ORANGE & WHITE
> 
> Item Number: 111845042504
> 
> 
> Seller ID: celticlad0161
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOYARD-ME...NDITION-/111845042504?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


 Fake


----------



## waynshrine

MrVuitton said:


> Fake


Many thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Embratt

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good.




Thank you!


----------



## purple37

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this st louis pm? I purchased it and just received it in the mail. I appreciate your time and your expertise.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MrGoyard

purple37 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this st louis pm? I purchased it and just received it in the mail. I appreciate your time and your expertise.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Looks good


----------



## atljulia

Hello...Can you please let me know if this bag I just bought is real?  Fingers crossed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MrGoyard

atljulia said:


> Hello...Can you please let me know if this bag I just bought is real?  Fingers crossed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 So sorry, but it's fake


----------



## ifshoes

Hi 
I just bought this bag. It looks like it needs affection. I hope someone can tell me if its authentic.Advance Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## atljulia

MrVuitton said:


> So sorry, but it's fake



Well damn...what is the biggest fake detector?


----------



## MrGoyard

atljulia said:


> Well damn...what is the biggest fake detector?


 The canvas color, Goyard does not make such a dark grey color.


----------



## MrGoyard

ifshoes said:


> Hi
> I just bought this bag. It looks like it needs affection. I hope someone can tell me if its authentic.Advance Merry Christmas!!!


 So sorry, but it's fake.


----------



## ifshoes

MrVuitton said:


> The canvas color, Goyard does not make such a dark grey color.


Thank you MrVuitton  Merry Merry Christmas


----------



## MrGoyard

ifshoes said:


> Thank you MrVuitton  Merry Merry Christmas


 YW! Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## dkmalinick

Hi There: Would it be possible to confirm if the below wallet is real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111856487238?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MrGoyard

dkmalinick said:


> Hi There: Would it be possible to confirm if the below wallet is real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111856487238?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Looks good.


----------



## Dityus

This is fake or authentic?


----------



## MrGoyard

Dityus said:


> This is fake or authentic?


 Fake


----------



## Mulan16

Hi! I'm new to Goyard but fascinated by the hand painted canvas. Are the photos here sufficient to tell if authentic?

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...4087&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1451863619990

Seller: Komehyo


----------



## Jinsmom

Goyard experts, please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!!

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Paris St. Louis Green Large GM Leather Tote Bag Handbag
Item Number: 111866407162
Seller ID: rocking-the-suburbs
Link:http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111866407162?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## overgrower

Hi Goyard experts. I am interested in this Voltaire. Before purchasing it I'd like to confirm if it's authentic or fake. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Authentic & Gorgeous Goyard Voltaire - black in excellent condition!
Item number: 281905786302
Seller ID: beanbeansmith

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281905786302


----------



## MrGoyard

Jinsmom said:


> Goyard experts, please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Paris St. Louis Green Large GM Leather Tote Bag Handbag
> Item Number: 111866407162
> Seller ID: rocking-the-suburbs
> Link:http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111866407162?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

overgrower said:


> Hi Goyard experts. I am interested in this Voltaire. Before purchasing it I'd like to confirm if it's authentic or fake. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Authentic & Gorgeous Goyard Voltaire - black in excellent condition!
> Item number: 281905786302
> Seller ID: beanbeansmith
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281905786302


 Looks good


----------



## Jinsmom

MrVuitton said:


> Fake


Thank you MrVuitton!  Would you tell me what makes the bag fake?  I would like to let the seller know why because the seller is stating it's authentic.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## overgrower

Thank you MrVuitton! Very much appreciated and helps ease my mind =)


----------



## MrGoyard

Jinsmom said:


> Thank you MrVuitton!  Would you tell me what makes the bag fake?  I would like to let the seller know why because the seller is stating it's authentic.  Thank you so much for your help!


 You're welcome. 

- Color is too dark, Goyard's green is not as dark as the fake listed in the ad.
- Stitching is not nicely done and too white


----------



## lingtsui

Hi there,

Would someone please help authenticate this for me please? Thanks in advance!

Item name: Authentic Goyard St Louis PM Tote Bag Black
Item number: 131702814035
Seller ID: scarlettohadj 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131702814035?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Roderickthe

Hello kind people,

I have just bought a Goyard St Louis PM from a seller claiming it is from an estate sale. Would someone pleae help me authenticate it? Thank you!

http://imgur.com/a/dmC6r


----------



## MrGoyard

Roderickthe said:


> Hello kind people,
> 
> I have just bought a Goyard St Louis PM from a seller claiming it is from an estate sale. Would someone pleae help me authenticate it? Thank you!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dmC6r


 So sorry, but it's fake.


----------



## Roderickthe

MrVuitton said:


> So sorry, but it's fake.


Ah I see, thank you! Wonder what should I do with it


----------



## MrGoyard

Roderickthe said:


> Ah I see, thank you! Wonder what should I do with it


 Is there a possibility for you to contact the seller?


----------



## Roderickthe

MrVuitton said:


> Is there a possibility for you to contact the seller?



Tried to but the seller says she's not responsible for it. Bought it from gumtree for $900 and paid cash on meet up. Guess it will just dust out in the cabinet.


----------



## MrGoyard

Roderickthe said:


> Tried to but the seller says she's not responsible for it. Bought it from gumtree for $900 and paid cash on meet up. Guess it will just dust out in the cabinet.


 Has she stated/said that it was authentic?


----------



## bcwmcw

Does anyone know where the id number is on a Bellechaise?  I bought at the Neiman Marcus boutique in Chicago so am sure mine is legit but just want to know in case I ever decide to sell.

Thanks.


----------



## Roderickthe

MrVuitton said:


> Has she stated/said that it was authentic?


She did not say anything about authenticity apparently. It is actually partly my fault as well. Hope everyone can learn from my experience


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

bcwmcw said:


> Does anyone know where the id number is on a Bellechaise?  I bought at the Neiman Marcus boutique in Chicago so am sure mine is legit but just want to know in case I ever decide to sell.
> 
> Thanks.



If you bought it at a reputable department store and you decide to sell it later on, the number will not matter. Perhaps you should call or go back in and ask. When you do decide to sell it what really is important is keep the tags, sales receipt and original dust bag. Just in Case the the future buy wants to take it in and get it monogrammed. even fakes have ID numbers and and when you show the ID number it most likely will not hold water when reselling it.


----------



## meowmix318

Hello, would like to know if this particular item is authentic. I just recently discovered snobswap and unsure if this is an authentic website. Thank you.

Item Name: GOYARD "new" Black Canvas Purse
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/goyard/shoulder-bags/new-black-canvas-purse


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

meowmix318 said:


> Hello, would like to know if this particular item is authentic. I just recently discovered snobswap and unsure if this is an authentic website. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD "new" Black Canvas Purse
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/goyard/shoulder-bags/new-black-canvas-purse



Buyer beware when buying online. I've never seen blue plastic covering the buckle on the front of the bag, second look at the price tag why is three still  price tag in the bag? its a second hand bad. If you really wanted to know more about the bag call the San Francisco store as the listing mentions mentions the SF store.....and it also states that it can be found at "our store" ?? if it has the price tag and the plastic wrapping around the buckle it can't be pre owned. if it was there would be the dust bag to go with it. Pay careful attention to the price tag it doesnt even mention the bag they are trying to pass as real! 

The funny part is they can't even tell you the name of the bag- but only that it can be found at the SF Store. Its a fake ! the seller should tell you its name while listing it...


----------



## meowmix318

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> Buyer beware when buying online. I've never seen blue plastic covering the buckle on the front of the bag, second look at the price tag why is three still  price tag in the bag? its a second hand bad. If you really wanted to know more about the bag call the San Francisco store as the listing mentions mentions the SF store.....and it also states that it can be found at "our store" ?? if it has the price tag and the plastic wrapping around the buckle it can't be pre owned. if it was there would be the dust bag to go with it. Pay careful attention to the price tag it doesnt even mention the bag they are trying to pass as real!
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is they can't even tell you the name of the bag- but only that it can be found at the SF Store. Its a fake ! the seller should tell you its name while listing it...




Thank you for your help. I will stay away from this website.


----------



## MrGoyard

meowmix318 said:


> Hello, would like to know if this particular item is authentic. I just recently discovered snobswap and unsure if this is an authentic website. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD "new" Black Canvas Purse
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/goyard/shoulder-bags/new-black-canvas-purse


 Looks good to me.


----------



## meowmix318

MrVuitton said:


> Looks good to me.



Hello Mr Vuitton. Thank you for your insight, however GoyardHKGNYCSFO had mentioned it is a fake in the previous post. I'm afraid that it could be so will stay away and maybe only stick to department stores to purchase my 1st Goyard


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you for your help. I will stay away from this website.



I sent you a private message please look at your inbox- thanks


----------



## meowmix318

Issmom said:


> Now I need to wean myself off it a bit and let my other babies come out and see the sunlight!  And not run the Paddington into the ground its first season!
> 
> Heather



Thank you again for the information, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## bcwmcw

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> If you bought it at a reputable department store and you decide to sell it later on, the number will not matter. Perhaps you should call or go back in and ask. When you do decide to sell it what really is important is keep the tags, sales receipt and original dust bag. Just in Case the the future buy wants to take it in and get it monogrammed. even fakes have ID numbers and and when you show the ID number it most likely will not hold water when reselling it.


Thank you!


----------



## jlinds

Item Name: Auth Goyard St Louis PM gray canvas tote
Item Number:262262988323
Seller ID: vintagedesilove
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Goyard...988323?hash=item3d10179e23:g:4~0AAOSwKtlWqYea


Leaning towards fake,  but new to the brand and wanting a confirmation. Thank you all!


----------



## jlinds

Item Name: Goyard AUTHENTIC Gray Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
Item Number: 291674217483
Seller ID: kristin5021
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-AUTH...217483?hash=item43e9235c0b:g:XiEAAOSwnLdWrkmI

One more, thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

jlinds said:


> Item Name: Auth Goyard St Louis PM gray canvas tote
> Item Number:262262988323
> Seller ID: vintagedesilove
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Goyard...988323?hash=item3d10179e23:g:4~0AAOSwKtlWqYea
> 
> 
> Leaning towards fake,  but new to the brand and wanting a confirmation. Thank you all!


 Indeed fake


----------



## MrGoyard

jlinds said:


> Item Name: Goyard AUTHENTIC Gray Canvas St. Louis PM Tote Bag
> Item Number: 291674217483
> Seller ID: kristin5021
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-AUTH...217483?hash=item43e9235c0b:g:XiEAAOSwnLdWrkmI
> 
> One more, thanks!


 Need more pictures, please see first post.


----------



## juju2098

Item Name: Goyard Black Brown Coated Canvas Monogram Saint Louis Tote
Item Number:eBay item number:201512710926
Seller ID:linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201512710926?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Evening y'all ...so in celebration of the Chinese New year/Valentine/Black History Month/President's day and every major holiday I splurged on this bag. I just want to be reassured it is legit. I emailed the seller twice before purchasing...but no reply. The only thing that makes me feel good is there is a no hassle return clause(THANK GOODNESS). I got it at a great deal and would hate to have to return it...but if I have to then my bank account will be glad.

Thanks in advance for the authentication!!


----------



## NnnN341

Hello ! Could you help me identify this Goyard bag?

Item Name: Goyard Tote Bag
Item Number:allegro  item number:  5961314046 
Seller ID: if1r3c4p3
Link:http://allegro.pl/goyard-paris-balenciaga-torba-skorzana-hit-i5961314046.html


----------



## MrGoyard

NnnN341 said:


> Hello ! Could you help me identify this Goyard bag?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Tote Bag
> Item Number:allegro  item number:  5961314046
> Seller ID: if1r3c4p3
> Link:http://allegro.pl/goyard-paris-balenciaga-torba-skorzana-hit-i5961314046.html


 Fake


----------



## juju2098

Just wanted to be sure everyone/someone saw this...Very new to this forum so pardon my errors. Thanks. 

Item Name: Goyard Black Brown Coated Canvas Monogram Saint Louis Tote
Item Number:eBay item number:201512710926
Seller ID:linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201512710926...:MEBIDX:IT

Evening y'all ...so in celebration of the Chinese New year/Valentine/Black History Month/President's day and every major holiday I splurged on this bag. I just want to be reassured it is legit. I emailed the seller twice before purchasing...but no reply. The only thing that makes me feel good is there is a no hassle return clause(THANK GOODNESS). I got it at a great deal and would hate to have to return it...but if I have to then my bank account will be glad.

Thanks in advance for the authentication!!


----------



## juju2098

purple37 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this st louis pm? I purchased it and just received it in the mail. I appreciate your time and your expertise.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


where may I ask did you purchase it? Thanks.


----------



## ShesShayDee

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this goyard item

Item Name: Goyard Card Case/Wallet
Seller: Private seller

Link:    http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/beedub1001/slideshow/Goyard

Thank you for you time, its greatly appreciated!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Hogue said:


> I feel as if my question may be perceived as either rhetorical or anti-authoritarian, but why would I need to get my 9 pieces of Goyard authenticated, when I purchased every one of them in 2007 from Goyard directly:  8 of them from Barney's Sheryl Isobe (whom I spoke with yesterday) and one of them from Maison Goyard in Paris?  They're all in pristine condition (I only used four of them once), and I have the receipts as proof. Feel free to reply in any tone you choose.  (I'm easy,)  I'm not being obstinate or glib...  just honest.  Thanks, all...  Dr. Matt



This thread is for people who are wanting to purchase from a third-party and would like to know if the goods appear to be authentic or not. 
People are still getting scammed despite this thread asking about authenticity.

If you know your bags are real, then there is no need to ask about authenticity. Correct?


----------



## barrister04

Hello, I need your help in authenticating this bag. I bought this from a seller last year who said she bought this at shopstyle.


----------



## MrGoyard

barrister04 said:


> Hello, I need your help in authenticating this bag. I bought this from a seller last year who said she bought this at shopstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264010
> View attachment 3264011
> View attachment 3264012
> View attachment 3264013
> View attachment 3264014


 So sorry, but it's fake.


----------



## leisahamrah

https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-St-Louis-PM-Tote-bag-56b90768a88e7dd5fe0537c2


can anyone authenticate this bag?


----------



## Jmara

Hello,

Would appreciate anyone who could authenticate this card holder for me. Thank you in advance!

process.filepicker.io/AJdAgnqCST4iPtnUxiGtTz/rotate=deg:exif/rotate=deg:0/resize=width:1100/output=format:jpg,compress:true,quality:95/https://d1qz9pzgo5wm5k.cloudfront.net/api/file/MEhLyLAR1KoYtF2He12c

process.filepicker.io/AJdAgnqCST4iPtnUxiGtTz/rotate=deg:exif/rotate=deg:0/resize=width:1100/output=format:jpg,compress:true,quality:95/https://d1qz9pzgo5wm5k.cloudfront.net/api/file/j4LVmMuWTuCoSOy9lKOg

process.filepicker.io/AJdAgnqCST4iPtnUxiGtTz/rotate=deg:exif/rotate=deg:0/resize=width:1100/output=format:jpg,compress:true,quality:95/https://d1qz9pzgo5wm5k.cloudfront.net/api/file/0XNfrSfiZTxnrNslqh

process.filepicker.io/AJdAgnqCST4iPtnUxiGtTz/rotate=deg:exif/rotate=deg:0/resize=width:1100/output=format:jpg,compress:true,quality:95/https://d1qz9pzgo5wm5k.cloudfront.net/api/file/f4Fy4laqTuC7qO10vZI5


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Can someone please Authenticate this this Goyard St. Louis bag? I purchased this purse secondhand and wanted to verify its authenticity. Please let me know if more photographs are needed.


----------



## Calisto2

Hello,
Could some authenticate this bag, it came from a reputable resale store but it has black handles which I think are replacements, all else seems legitimate, thanks!


----------



## fakepink

Could someone please help me authenticate this item, or direct me to the most trust worthy third party authenticator for goyard?

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Wallet Black Leather 71420
Item Number: 172103531545
Seller ID: brand-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Wallet-Black-Leather-71420-/172103531545

Thanks so much!


----------



## pursed23

Hi, i don't have different pics to show but by the looks of it can someone please tell me if it is fake or not? I can't ask the seller for different pics because I dont want her to feel that i dont trusf her. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chrstyle

Hello, can anyone help me with this one? It's far from perfect but the price is good. TIA! 

https://carousell.com/p/43744852/


----------



## izzue520

pursed23 said:


> Hi, i don't have different pics to show but by the looks of it can someone please tell me if it is fake or not? I can't ask the seller for different pics because I dont want her to feel that i dont trusf her. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276088


I'm sure the dust bag is fake.


----------



## kho531

Purchased this, but then I read old posts about fakes being passed through Fashionphile. I haven't cut the tag yet because I'm still nervous about its authenticity.  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Tote PM in Green
Item Number: 112751
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-st-louis-pm-green-112751


----------



## bagrebel

Hi, can you help me authenticate if this Goyard GM bag in yellow. A seller posted in on Instagram. My main curiosity is its dust bag that its fabric looks different from another one I own. 

Details are as following;

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Tote size GM (Yellow)
 Item Number: -
 Seller ID: Topshopaddict 
 Link: 
http://picture.in.th/id/3d6f0601c252aeb52be52a49d23988d5
http://picture.in.th/id/94624a40f857366236b2e4bd9599f950
http://picture.in.th/id/f429cccda9cb027e5500ae6bbe362790
http://picture.in.th/id/48243001cce45a947f1ca76c2bd2a37f
http://picture.in.th/id/bc7e6a26fd4f0a7631fcbc7d53b5fb15
http://picture.in.th/id/ff5b08232200332becddad26f3cc07fa
http://picture.in.th/id/bd1b1b4cc58422eaebc2a67d6b2ba40a
http://picture.in.th/id/fea50a42621ef30aed0ddd29341f83c1
http://picture.in.th/id/242525b9e98c1f885651595c2dea8f0f
http://picture.in.th/id/f4edd79bbb3fe7bb92a7344783a076dd
http://picture.in.th/id/2d38b30a93c822b47c587fb14751df2d
http://picture.in.th/id/1fdd561f815ac3e370441cb33bbea419
http://picture.in.th/id/8d60a301c6904ffafb3edf654435fb08
http://picture.in.th/id/2241b9ce1d550e8c4090009be6bef1b5


If you need more pictures, please kindly let me know.
Thank you for your help in advance 


Bagrebel


----------



## denisee

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this goyard?

i have attached the pictures of the bag below.


----------



## denisee

Is this authentic? can anyone help me?


----------



## Terrencecurl

I purchased a bag from Gilt.com and I would like to authenticate the bag please.  After having read about many fakes on the market - including those sold on GILT.com (which is unconscionable!)  - I am afraid mine too could be fake.  Would someone be able to authenticate this tote please? The photos are on the photobucket link below.  Thank you!


Goyard Saint Louis PM tote Black




http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/terrencecurl1/library/


----------



## Armiegoyard

Hi can you please help me to authenticate this item on eBay 
Name: goyard St. Louis GM tote black chevron canvas
Item #: 172113669842
Seller id: tstart
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/172113669842


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Tote Bag SaintLouisPM Blue PVC 100906
Item Number: 272142563940
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272142563940?redirect=mobile


----------



## izzue520

denisee said:


> Hi can anyone help me authenticate this goyard?
> 
> i have attached the pictures of the bag below.


It's fake.


----------



## izzue520

denisee said:


> Is this authentic? can anyone help me?


It's fake.


----------



## izzue520

bagrebel said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate if this Goyard GM bag in yellow. A seller posted in on Instagram. My main curiosity is its dust bag that its fabric looks different from another one I own.
> 
> Details are as following;
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Tote size GM (Yellow)
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: Topshopaddict
> Link:
> http://picture.in.th/id/3d6f0601c252aeb52be52a49d23988d5
> http://picture.in.th/id/94624a40f857366236b2e4bd9599f950
> http://picture.in.th/id/f429cccda9cb027e5500ae6bbe362790
> http://picture.in.th/id/48243001cce45a947f1ca76c2bd2a37f
> http://picture.in.th/id/bc7e6a26fd4f0a7631fcbc7d53b5fb15
> http://picture.in.th/id/ff5b08232200332becddad26f3cc07fa
> http://picture.in.th/id/bd1b1b4cc58422eaebc2a67d6b2ba40a
> http://picture.in.th/id/fea50a42621ef30aed0ddd29341f83c1
> http://picture.in.th/id/242525b9e98c1f885651595c2dea8f0f
> http://picture.in.th/id/f4edd79bbb3fe7bb92a7344783a076dd
> http://picture.in.th/id/2d38b30a93c822b47c587fb14751df2d
> http://picture.in.th/id/1fdd561f815ac3e370441cb33bbea419
> http://picture.in.th/id/8d60a301c6904ffafb3edf654435fb08
> http://picture.in.th/id/2241b9ce1d550e8c4090009be6bef1b5
> 
> 
> If you need more pictures, please kindly let me know.
> Thank you for your help in advance
> 
> 
> Bagrebel


It's fake.


----------



## travelluver

Hi - I am new to the Goyard forum - am considering my first purchase - can anyone assist in authenticating the item below?  Sorry if form is incorrect- my computer cannot seem to cut and paste for me- many thanks in advance-
Seller - stonehill110
Item -  Goyard Chevron Saint Jeanne MM Handbag
Item number -291696305300


----------



## travelluver

And one more-from the vestaire collection website-
Seller - Madeleine
Item -  Goyard Leather Handbag (Vintage)
Reference - 2276277
Again, thank you!


----------



## jillhillary

If someone could authenticate it would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: Goyard Chevron Okinawa PM Red
Item Number: 112250
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-okinawa-pm-red-112250


----------



## kakamaka

Item Name:Goyard Genuine Leather Black Card Holder / Wallet
Item Number:252310189279
Seller ID:http://www.ebay.de/usr/sureh2010?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Goyard-Genui...13e24a&pid=100037&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=171279902823


----------



## jenbuncs

Hi,

I would like some help on authenticating this Goyard Wallet that I found in a local FB Buy&Sell group in our country.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/yourexwardrobe/permalink/1860221814204630/

Your feedback will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## puppetdoll

Could I get this eBay listing authenticated please?
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252305550683 
Name: goyard St. Louis pm black
SellerId: krism0_0
Item number:252305550683

Thank you!!!


----------



## hermes_obsessed

I didn't think a Goyard would be on my short list for handbags, but I find myself really wanting a GM for travel and beach reasons. Would love a look at this one, thank you so much!! 

Item Name: *Brand New* Authentic GOYARD St Louis GM Tote - Navy (Special Col)
Item Number: 121922898930
Seller ID: dogzilla08 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121922898930?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BarredTurtle

Item Name: Victoire Wallet(?)
Link:https://www.grailed.com/listings/359853-Goyard-Burgundy-Bifold-Wallet


Thank you!


----------



## kakamaka

This should be a genuine Saint Sulpice, can anyone tell me thats true? 

Its strange because some Saint Sulpice's are packed in a bigger square box with a piece of cloth wrapped around it, I (and some others) have a smaller box around it with a yellow bag where its inside.


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, would you please help me determine if this is authentic , thanks in advance


Item Name: 1000% Genuine GOYARD Card Holder ID Pass Case 
 Item Number: 191825835165
 Seller ID: kiddytraveler 
 Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191825835165?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Itipu

Dear all, I'd be very grateful with your opinions on this Goyard 233, it seems too rare to find any real reference online. Purchased from Vestiaire Collective, and confirmed authentic by them.

Name: Goyard 233
Link: http://s167.photobucket.com/user/itipu/library/Goyard 233?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!!!


----------



## wineandsunshine

Item name: St. Louis MM?
Link: http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/Paige_Scheckla/library/Goyard
Received from my grandma, who traveled extensively and claims she bought in Paris. It has the right feel to it (i.e. bumpy, and you can see the canvas through the paint) but the serial number seems off so thought I'd come here to check.


----------



## yangmiumiu

Item name: Goyard St. Louis pm tote
Seller Id: Unknown
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-saint-louis-chevron-shoulder-bag-brown-9526351/?tref=category[/url]

Since the pouch is not attached to the bag with the string so I couldn't find the serial no.


----------



## jaskg144

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Goyard. I kind of expect it to be fake for the price. 

Item Name: Medium size GM Goyard St Louis tote bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: Mike 
Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/medium-size-gm-goyard-st-louis-tote-bag/1161645732


(sorry if my formatting of the post is wrong, first post I've made haha!)


----------



## yangmiumiu

yangmiumiu said:


> Item name: Goyard St. Louis pm tote
> Seller Id: Unknown
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-saint-louis-chevron-shoulder-bag-brown-9526351/?tref=category[/url]
> 
> Since the pouch is not attached to the bag with the string so I couldn't find the serial no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312297
> View attachment 3312298
> View attachment 3312299
> View attachment 3312300
> View attachment 3312302
> View attachment 3312303
> View attachment 3312305
> View attachment 3312306
> View attachment 3312307
> View attachment 3312308




Hi, can you please help me?  I appreciate your time and your expertise

Thank you~~


----------



## flyingkid

kakamaka said:


> This should be a genuine Saint Sulpice, can anyone tell me thats true?
> 
> Its strange because some Saint Sulpice's are packed in a bigger square box with a piece of cloth wrapped around it, I (and some others) have a smaller box around it with a yellow bag where its inside.




I am sorry to say this is a really bad fake.


----------



## flyingkid

jenbuncs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some help on authenticating this Goyard Wallet that I found in a local FB Buy&Sell group in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/yourexwardrobe/permalink/1860221814204630/
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




This is a really bad fake. Please report it as counterfeit if you can.


----------



## flyingkid

jackharper said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Goyard. I kind of expect it to be fake for the price.
> 
> Item Name: Medium size GM Goyard St Louis tote bag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: Mike
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-handbags/medium-size-gm-goyard-st-louis-tote-bag/1161645732
> 
> 
> (sorry if my formatting of the post is wrong, first post I've made haha!)




This is fake. Please report it as counterfeit if you can.


----------



## flyingkid

yangmiumiu said:


> Hi, can you please help me?  I appreciate your time and your expertise
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you~~




need more close up photos


----------



## yangmiumiu

Thank you flyingkid.
Can you please take a look the new pics I took.


----------



## yangmiumiu

Also the dust bag


----------



## acjoy

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Goyard.

Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Tote Bag
Item Number: 172152209741
Seller ID: antoy2010
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...83a5179&pid=100150&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=111941788025


----------



## flyingkid

yangmiumiu said:


> Thank you flyingkid.
> Can you please take a look the new pics I took.
> View attachment 3319193
> View attachment 3319194
> View attachment 3319197
> View attachment 3319198
> View attachment 3319200
> View attachment 3319201
> View attachment 3319203
> View attachment 3319204
> View attachment 3319205




Looks good [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## flyingkid

acjoy said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Goyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number: 172152209741
> 
> Seller ID: antoy2010
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...83a5179&pid=100150&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=111941788025




Fake. Please report it as counterfeit.


----------



## acjoy

I thought so...Ive never seen this colour before
THANK YOU!


----------



## acjoy

Hello! Could you help me authenticate this Goyard.



Item Name: GOYARD YELLOW ST LOUIS GM CANVAS LEATHER SHOULDER BAG WITH RECEIPT
Item Number:172152968787


Seller ID: jozefluvcouture 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-YELL...968787?hash=item28151dd653:g:HBgAAOSw6wRW~YeV


----------



## flyingkid

acjoy said:


> Hello! Could you help me authenticate this Goyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: GOYARD YELLOW ST LOUIS GM CANVAS LEATHER SHOULDER BAG WITH RECEIPT
> Item Number:172152968787
> 
> 
> Seller ID: jozefluvcouture
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-YELL...968787?hash=item28151dd653:g:HBgAAOSw6wRW~YeV




Need to see more clear pics of chevron, stamped areas etc


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, would you please authenticate this belvedere for me please.
item name: goyard belvedere MM
link: n/a bought from local seller
pics attached for reference
thanks in advance!


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi Goyard Fans!  I have this Okinawa which I had purchased second-hand a couple of years ago.  I am sure it's authentic.   Now that I am thinking of selling it so I could get a Sac Hardy or Marquise, I could not find the date code /serial no. anywhere.  Am I right to understand that not every Goyard has a date code/serial no. especially the vintage pieces?  Also, when I was at 223 Rue Saint-Honoré, the SA told me that Okinawa was renamed Marie Galante.  Could someone enlighten me?   Thank you


----------



## flyingkid

lilgrain said:


> dear experts, would you please authenticate this belvedere for me please.
> 
> item name: goyard belvedere MM
> 
> link: n/a bought from local seller
> 
> pics attached for reference
> 
> thanks in advance!




Authentic. Enjoy your bag[emoji41]


----------



## lilgrain

flyingkid said:


> Authentic. Enjoy your bag[emoji41]



Thanks so much for your reply~~!!


----------



## dsug927

Hi!
Can anyone authenticate for me?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-bordeauxburgundy-14812954/?tref=category

Thank you!


----------



## ChanelChap

If I take a bag I bought second hand to a local Goyard store, will then authenticate it for me?


----------



## alizhan

hi pink-goyard owners, could you kindly help to authenticate this pink goyard croisiere?  many many thanks in advance!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...croisiere-bag-in-leather-goyard-2552782.shtml


----------



## Laetitya

Hello, please would you kindly help me authenticate this St. Louis I purchased on Vestiaire Collective? 
Thank you!


----------



## sunheeki

Will upload pictures soon!


----------



## flyingkid

dsug927 said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone authenticate for me?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-bordeauxburgundy-14812954/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you!



Looks okay but need to see more detailed pics before hitting that BUY button


----------



## flyingkid

ChanelChap said:


> If I take a bag I bought second hand to a local Goyard store, will then authenticate it for me?




They don't really officially authenticate for anybody but you can try asking for customisation (ie adding stripes onto you bag) and see what they say (they would have to check your bag inside out before giving the go ahead with the customisation). Hope this helps.


----------



## sunheeki

Here is my new Goyard St Louis PM tote that I bought off Poshmark! I *think* it's authentic - came with dustbag, receipt, shopping bag, and tags...thank you in advance!

http://imgur.com/a/SjKc2


----------



## bellabags23

Hi I am new to Goyard... I recently fell in love with Goyard.... Can someone please help me authenticate this tote please
Goyard Saint Louis GM
seller: flawlessfashion94
ID # eBay item number:172189749175

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sain...749175?hash=item28174f0fb7:g:tgsAAOSw8RJXBYVt

Thank you very much


----------



## edgar38

Hello, Can you guys assist me in authenticating this item?  I bought it off Ebay, but I have never seen it before, any help is appreciated.  I don't know what the name may be.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/237557E4-3BB5-4A29-B625-5B6A851D2362_zpsrooqaw1q.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/8551BF08-D74D-49C2-96DD-0F073CCA08B7_zpsq7budquw.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/0D2CACE2-0961-4149-86BD-3F623D50AF4E_zps4vz7yfdc.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/1AC18D41-3F3C-46A1-BEB7-A963F65D7383_zps7pck9aef.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/64257A10-7D15-4E02-9C74-30DF03ECD49F_zpswysznzy1.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/E7D2AE63-7F31-4367-8A14-0BFEAE8E5F18_zpsbo4cuqmq.jpg


----------



## ladyinred549

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate if this is real? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Goya...483413?hash=item4afe354355:g:KMQAAOSwY3RXJYvM

Thanks!!


----------



## lilgrain

Dear experts, would you please authenticate this goyard saigon for me 
Item name: goyard saigon pm green
item number: N/A
seller: local cosignment store
link: n/a
pics provided by seller


----------



## clairerachel113

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...147339?hash=item2817b0b08b:g:KwcAAOSw~OVWzpQX

I was about to bid on this Goyard bag when I realized that the snap didn't say "GOYARD PARIS" but instead said "GOYARD GOYARD"...is this a red flag that it might be a fake? Do you guys think this looks fake? I can't really tell. Would love an opinion ASAP.


----------



## av469255

Hi All-

Wondering if someone can help me authenticate this.. the seller states in the listing that it was a gift and is unsure herself if the bag is authentic:

*Item Name: **Goyard GM Grey St Louis Tote*
 *Item      Number: *301954196911 
 *Seller ID: patloveshopping15*
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Saint-Louis-GM-Grey-Tote-/301954196911

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flyingkid

Did you win this auction?


----------



## flyingkid

edgar38 said:


> Hello, Can you guys assist me in authenticating this item?  I bought it off Ebay, but I have never seen it before, any help is appreciated.  I don't know what the name may be.
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/237557E4-3BB5-4A29-B625-5B6A851D2362_zpsrooqaw1q.jpg
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/8551BF08-D74D-49C2-96DD-0F073CCA08B7_zpsq7budquw.jpg
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/0D2CACE2-0961-4149-86BD-3F623D50AF4E_zps4vz7yfdc.jpg
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/1AC18D41-3F3C-46A1-BEB7-A963F65D7383_zps7pck9aef.jpg
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/64257A10-7D15-4E02-9C74-30DF03ECD49F_zpswysznzy1.jpg
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/edgar38/E7D2AE63-7F31-4367-8A14-0BFEAE8E5F18_zpsbo4cuqmq.jpg



Authentic


----------



## flyingkid

ladyinred549 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate if this is real? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Goya...483413?hash=item4afe354355:g:KMQAAOSwY3RXJYvM
> 
> Thanks!!



Authentic


----------



## flyingkid

lilgrain said:


> Dear experts, would you please authenticate this goyard saigon for me
> Item name: goyard saigon pm green
> item number: N/A
> seller: local cosignment store
> link: n/a
> pics provided by seller



Looks good


----------



## bellabags23

flyingkid said:


> Did you win this auction?



Hi f*lyingkid *I didn't bid because I was afraid if it wasn't authentic.


----------



## Muppet18

Good morning authenticators.
I found this beauty on VD-is there any chance to authenticate it?


Item : Goyard Stoffhandtasche
Item Nr:  4857109
Seller: ALEXANDRADH
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/stoffhandtaschen/goyard/p-4857109.html

May be there is a red flag and further more pics not necessary

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cass3818

http://m.ebay.com/itm/282036376764

Thoughts on this one! She says she just bought it but the dust bag is brown. I thought they were yellow now?


----------



## ksjvogue

Hello- I am hoping that you can help me authenticate this bag on Tradesy.  Thank you so much!

Item Name: Chevron St. Saint Louis Pm Black Tan Tote 
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-shoulder-bag-14728984/?tref=category
Photos:


----------



## pink_label

Item Name: Goyard St-Louis Pochette
Link: N/A
Photos: http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/pink_lab3l/library/

Hi, can you tell me if this item is authentic? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pompoms2

Hi just purchased my first Goyard. Can you please authenticate and is there any way of telling when and where this bag was made?

https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-goyard-st-louis-canvas-gm664312630


----------



## TrinePoggenborg

Please authenticate 

Item name: Goyard St Louis Tote Shopper Bag Black New GM Large 
Item number: 222125101989
Seller: Perez Hilton
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222125101989


----------



## Cygne18

Please help me authenticate this bag, Goyard experts. Thank you!

Item name: GOYARD Black Marquises Zippered Tote with wood accent - New with Tags Authentic
Item number: 172214793657
Seller: jtoday
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172214793657?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jenbrown1986

Ignore this! Can't figure out how to delete.


----------



## Jenbrown1986

ksjvogue said:


> Hello- I am hoping that you can help me authenticate this bag on Tradesy.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Chevron St. Saint Louis Pm Black Tan Tote
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-shoulder-bag-14728984/?tref=category
> Photos:



I was also wondering about this bag since I noticed the misalignment of the pattern along the seams. I actually contacted Tradesy and they said that it was from their "in-house closet" and had been "authenticated by their in-house experts". I'm very curious what the experts on this forum would say, however, since I would trust them more than Tradesy.
(sorry for the double post...I'm new to this!)


----------



## flyingkid

Cass3818 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/282036376764
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this one! She says she just bought it but the dust bag is brown. I thought they were yellow now?




Sorry for the late reply. This is fake.


----------



## flyingkid

ksjvogue said:


> Hello- I am hoping that you can help me authenticate this bag on Tradesy.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chevron St. Saint Louis Pm Black Tan Tote
> 
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-shoulder-bag-14728984/?tref=category
> 
> Photos:




Hi did you win this? I can't see clearly the details to make a decision.


----------



## flyingkid

pink_label said:


> Item Name: Goyard St-Louis Pochette
> Link: N/A
> Photos: http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/pink_lab3l/library/
> 
> Hi, can you tell me if this item is authentic? Thank you in advance.




Sorry to say this doesn't look good


----------



## flyingkid

Pompoms2 said:


> Hi just purchased my first Goyard. Can you please authenticate and is there any way of telling when and where this bag was made?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-goyard-st-louis-canvas-gm664312630




Hello it looks okay but I need to see more detailed pics. This is a 2015 bag.


----------



## flyingkid

TrinePoggenborg said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Goyard St Louis Tote Shopper Bag Black New GM Large
> 
> Item number: 222125101989
> 
> Seller: Perez Hilton
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222125101989




Fake


----------



## flyingkid

Cygne18 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, Goyard experts. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: GOYARD Black Marquises Zippered Tote with wood accent - New with Tags Authentic
> Item number: 172214793657
> Seller: jtoday
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172214793657?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I think this is okay but again need more photos! Please ask for more photos.


----------



## Cygne18

Thank you! Here are a few more.


----------



## ksjvogue

I just did not feel comfortable with the bag. So I bought new for the NY store. Loving my new bag!


----------



## flyingkid

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you! Here are a few more.
> 
> View attachment 3367460
> View attachment 3367462




Hello need to see close ups of the goyardine, all stamped areas please ask for more closeup photos. I think this might be okay but still better safe than sorry.


----------



## sunheeki

Hello - could someone please authenticate my new Goyard? Multiple pictures can be found in the link below.

http://imgur.com/a/SjKc2

Thank you so much,
Sunhee


----------



## flyingkid

sunheeki said:


> Hello - could someone please authenticate my new Goyard? Multiple pictures can be found in the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SjKc2
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Sunhee




Authentic.


----------



## sunheeki

flyingkid said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!!  Really appreciate it! I bought this on PM, and the seller seemed trustworthy, but I still wanted to check with the experts! My first Goyard! Thank you again @flyingkid!


----------



## flyingkid

sunheeki said:


> Thank you!!  Really appreciate it! I bought this on PM, and the seller seemed trustworthy, but I still wanted to check with the experts! My first Goyard! Thank you again @flyingkid!




Welcome to the Purse Forum. Enjoy your Goyard.

iPhone&#50640;&#49436; &#48372;&#45252;


----------



## whatman13

Somebody please help me authenticate my new Goyard wallet. Bought it off EBay but it something just isn't sitting right with me. I've got protection as I paid through PayPal so I can get my money back if it turns out to be a fake

Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet (If anyone knows the exact name please let me know)
Photos: https://imgur.com/a/3Y8wK


----------



## flyingkid

whatman13 said:


> Somebody please help me authenticate my new Goyard wallet. Bought it off EBay but it something just isn't sitting right with me. I've got protection as I paid through PayPal so I can get my money back if it turns out to be a fake
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet (If anyone knows the exact name please let me know)
> Photos: https://imgur.com/a/3Y8wK




Could you please also take photos of the packaging?  I need to see more photos because this model is really popular with the counterfeiters.


----------



## Goyard Love

whatman13 said:


> Somebody please help me authenticate my new Goyard wallet. Bought it off EBay but it something just isn't sitting right with me. I've got protection as I paid through PayPal so I can get my money back if it turns out to be a fake
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet (If anyone knows the exact name please let me know)
> Photos: https://imgur.com/a/3Y8wK




I have to say it looks authentic to me


----------



## flyingkid

Goyard Love said:


> I have to say it looks authentic to me




The wallet itself looks authentic but I am wondering why there is a plastic wrap inside the box.


----------



## Pompoms2

Thank you! I ended up doing my own research after i received it, went into Neimans BH and looked at the real thing and mine is definitely authentic.


----------



## flyingkid

Pompoms2 said:


> Thank you! I ended up doing my own research after i received it, went into Neimans BH and looked at the real thing and mine is definitely authentic.




Sorry if I got you into the panic mode. Enjoy your Goyard


----------



## whatman13

flyingkid said:


> Could you please also take photos of the packaging?  I need to see more photos because this model is really popular with the counterfeiters.


Thank you so much for getting back to me!
Do you know the name/model of this wallet?
It hasn't arrived yet, it's still in transit, but I will take photos of the packaging as soon as it gets here (hopefully no more than a week) and update the posting.


----------



## whatman13

Goyard Love said:


> I have to say it looks authentic to me


Thank you so much for replying to my authentication request. The moment I buy something online I get buyers regret/doubt and start freaking out, especially with my luxury purchases. I was worried as the yellow interior looks like linen and all of the Goyard wallets i've seen have a yellow leather interior?
I'm going to update the posting with photos of the packaging asap and hopefully get a finally verdict!


----------



## molinovich

Hello Goyard ladies: I would like your opinion on two items that came as part of an estate, so we don't have any information of the provenance, no boxes or papers either.

1) Keyholder for 6 keys in red

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Krauszschmidt/slideshow/Goyard/Key%20holder

2) Men's bi-fold wallet in black

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Krauszschmidt/slideshow/Goyard/Wallet

Many thanks


----------



## chloezoe

Hello Goyard experts,

please help me authenticate this Goyard St. Louis PM. 
It is from a private sale (a friend of a friend) and I need confirmation as soon as possible, please.
Please let me know are these photos sufficient or you need the photos of the whole bag as well...

TIA


----------



## flyingkid

molinovich said:


> Hello Goyard ladies: I would like your opinion on two items that came as part of an estate, so we don't have any information of the provenance, no boxes or papers either.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Keyholder for 6 keys in red
> 
> 
> 
> http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Krauszschmidt/slideshow/Goyard/Key holder
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Men's bi-fold wallet in black
> 
> 
> 
> http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Krauszschmidt/slideshow/Goyard/Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks




Both authentic


----------



## chloezoe

chloezoe said:


> Hello Goyard experts,
> 
> please help me authenticate this Goyard St. Louis PM.
> It is from a private sale (a friend of a friend) and I need confirmation as soon as possible, please.
> Please let me know are these photos sufficient or you need the photos of the whole bag as well...
> 
> TIA



Here are a couple of more photos of the bag itself... thank you


----------



## molinovich

flyingkid said:


> Both authentic



Thank you


----------



## 1thrifter

Please authenticate this Goyard Belvedere GM
Thank you.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-100-...Body-Messenger-Bag-/262450602507?#description


----------



## 1thrifter

molinovich said:


> Thank you


 
it's authentic!  I have the same one.  enjoy!


----------



## 1thrifter

Can someone please authenticate this Goyard Belvedere GM?  thank you


http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-100-...BtormnNa1okUNsfItlDGI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## chloezoe

Can someone please help with their expertise and authenticate this Goyard Saint Louis PM tote?
It is from a private sale.Many thanks!


----------



## flyingkid

1thrifter said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Goyard Belvedere GM?  thank you
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-100-...BtormnNa1okUNsfItlDGI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382510
> View attachment 3382511
> View attachment 3382510
> View attachment 3382511
> View attachment 3382512
> View attachment 3382513
> View attachment 3382514
> View attachment 3382515
> View attachment 3382516
> View attachment 3382517
> View attachment 3382518
> View attachment 3382519



Looks okay


----------



## flyingkid

chloezoe said:


> Can someone please help with their expertise and authenticate this Goyard Saint Louis PM tote?
> It is from a private sale.Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382793
> View attachment 3382794
> View attachment 3382796
> View attachment 3382797
> View attachment 3382798
> View attachment 3382799
> View attachment 3382801
> View attachment 3382803
> View attachment 3382805
> View attachment 3382806



Looks okay


----------



## 1thrifter

flyingkid said:


> Looks okay


Thank you.  I thought it looked good I just wanted verification.


----------



## 1thrifter

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you! Here are a few more.
> 
> View attachment 3367460
> View attachment 3367462


Beautiful bag.  Enjoy


----------



## chloezoe

flyingkid said:


> Looks okay



Yeay! 
Thank you for taking the time to help me, it is much appreciated


----------



## 1thrifter

chloezoe said:


> Can someone please help with their expertise and authenticate this Goyard Saint Louis PM tote?
> It is from a private sale.Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382793
> View attachment 3382794
> View attachment 3382796
> View attachment 3382797
> View attachment 3382798
> View attachment 3382799
> View attachment 3382801
> View attachment 3382803
> View attachment 3382805
> View attachment 3382806


I just looked inside my St. Louis tote (same as yours) and noticed the small "made in France" stamp on the top edge....I've never noticed it before!!


----------



## 1thrifter




----------



## chloezoe

1thrifter said:


> I just looked inside my St. Louis tote (same as yours) and noticed the small "made in France" stamp on the top edge....I've never noticed it before!!





1thrifter said:


> View attachment 3385400



Glad to be of assistance 
Enjoy your Belvedere!


----------



## 1thrifter

thank you!!


----------



## MrGoyard

whatman13 said:


> Somebody please help me authenticate my new Goyard wallet. Bought it off EBay but it something just isn't sitting right with me. I've got protection as I paid through PayPal so I can get my money back if it turns out to be a fake
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet (If anyone knows the exact name please let me know)
> Photos: https://imgur.com/a/3Y8wK


This is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## luminositylux

is this dead? ;(


----------



## flyingkid

MrVuitton said:


> This is not authentic, sorry.



The stamped serial number area isn't right. This is fake. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## flyingkid

Deleted (duplicated posting)


----------



## flyingkid

whatman13 said:


> Somebody please help me authenticate my new Goyard wallet. Bought it off EBay but it something just isn't sitting right with me. I've got protection as I paid through PayPal so I can get my money back if it turns out to be a fake
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Bifold Wallet (If anyone knows the exact name please let me know)
> Photos: https://imgur.com/a/3Y8wK



Sorry I didnt realize you also had a photograph of the stamped serial number area... It didnt load for me when I looked it the first time. I am sorry to say this is not authentic. Could you return it under the Paypal buyer protection scheme still?


----------



## lvaddict89

Can someone help authenticate this St. Louis pouch


----------



## toothsculptor

lvaddict89 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this St. Louis pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394040
> View attachment 3394041
> View attachment 3394042
> View attachment 3394043
> View attachment 3394045



This looks the real deal to me. The font looks right.


----------



## lvaddict89

toothsculptor said:


> This looks the real deal to me. The font looks right.



Thank you! I guess it's just the older style where they used to hand paint? My newer ones are much less messy (almost perfectly painted) where as this one is not uniform with the lines and painting


----------



## flyingkid

lvaddict89 said:


> Thank you! I guess it's just the older style where they used to hand paint? My newer ones are much less messy (almost perfectly painted) where as this one is not uniform with the lines and painting



Indeed


----------



## alizhan

Congrats! i always prefer the older style.  It's more 3D in my opinion.


----------



## cgal76

Hello there - can you please help authenticate the following:

*Item Name: *Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Black Tote Bag
*Item Number:*282082986354
*Seller ID: *payang2014
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...986354?hash=item41ad74c972:g:KLQAAOSw-KFXcnrP

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## cgal76

Can you please also help authenticate this one as well?
*
Item Name: *New Saint st louis tote shopping bag Goyard PM small Burgundy Detect A fake one
*Item Number:*302001141507
*Seller ID: *guyluxe
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/302001141507

Thank you!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi! This is gonna be my first goyard bag. Can anyone help me check if its authentic?

Item: Goyard St Louis Tote PM
Item no: N/A
Seller: Cams of Bagsoutletph
Website: Instagram/bagsoutletph
Photos are provided by the seller


----------



## Sookie888

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Hello there - can you please help authenticate the following:
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Black Tote Bag
> *Item Number:*282082986354
> *Seller ID: *payang2014
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...986354?hash=item41ad74c972:g:KLQAAOSw-KFXcnrP
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


 Fake, colors look off.


----------



## MrGoyard

Sookie888 said:


> View attachment 3396943
> View attachment 3396944
> View attachment 3396945
> View attachment 3396946
> View attachment 3396947
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


 Fake colors and dustbag are off.


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Can you please also help authenticate this one as well?
> *
> Item Name: *New Saint st louis tote shopping bag Goyard PM small Burgundy Detect A fake one
> *Item Number:*302001141507
> *Seller ID: *guyluxe
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/302001141507
> 
> Thank you!


 Need more pictures, please see first post.


----------



## cgal76

MrVuitton said:


> Fake, colors look off.


Thank you MrVuitton!


----------



## cgal76

MrVuitton said:


> Need more pictures, please see first post.



Thank you, I'll ask for more pictures.  Appreciate you checking.


----------



## Sookie888

MrVuitton said:


> Fake colors and dustbag are off.


Oh geeezzzz the seller claims that the bag is authentic! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrGoyard

Sookie888 said:


> Oh geeezzzz the seller claims that the bag is authentic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


 I have my doubts about the colours, but it might be the lightning. Could you ask for a sharp close-up picture of the following:
- Canvas in day light and one with flash
- Close-up of the dustbag logo, on the picture it seems to be off
- Picture of the made in France stamp, should be stamped onto the leather piping around the top


----------



## Joseph Janiszewski

Could anyone help me out with this wallet?
Pics: http://imgur.com/a/nMghY
I know the pictures aren't great, unfortunately because it's on a Japanese auction site I can't request any other pictures.


----------



## MrGoyard

Joseph Janiszewski said:


> Could anyone help me out with this wallet?
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/nMghY
> I know the pictures aren't great, unfortunately because it's on a Japanese auction site I can't request any other pictures.


 I would stay away from this one, colors are too bright.


----------



## Joseph Janiszewski

Thanks, appreciate the response. I'm also looking at this wallet: http://imgur.com/a/3lmjI
I think this one's legit, but would like a second opinion. I'd also like to know if you have an idea of what a fair price would be for that condition?


----------



## MrGoyard

Joseph Janiszewski said:


> Thanks, appreciate the response. I'm also looking at this wallet: http://imgur.com/a/3lmjI
> I think this one's legit, but would like a second opinion. I'd also like to know if you have an idea of what a fair price would be for that condition?


 Need a sharper pic of the logo and date code.


----------



## cgal76

Hello - can you please advise if this one looks ok:
*
Item Name: *Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Tote Bag
*Item Number:*172264835747
*Seller ID: *antoy2010
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/172264835747

Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Hello - can you please advise if this one looks ok:
> *
> Item Name: *Authentic Goyard Saint - Louis GM Tote Bag
> *Item Number:*172264835747
> *Seller ID: *antoy2010
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/172264835747
> 
> Thank you!


 Fake


----------



## cgal76

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you for checking, MrGoyard!  My quest continues... sadly, it looks like I might have to wait for a trip to an actual shop that sells the.. someday (they're nowhere near me).  I'm supposed to be receiving some additional pictures from a private sale, fingers crossed, and will post.  Thanks again.


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Thank you for checking, MrGoyard!  My quest continues... sadly, it looks like I might have to wait for a trip to an actual shop that sells the.. someday (they're nowhere near me).  I'm supposed to be receiving some additional pictures from a private sale, fingers crossed, and will post.  Thanks again.


 You're welcome! Goyard does have a shipping service, you can contact them via e-mail or phone for a quote.


----------



## cgal76

MrGoyard said:


> You're welcome! Goyard does have a shipping service, you can contact them via e-mail or phone for a quote.


Thank you for this tip!, I wasn't thinking about the shipping service... still learning about this (beautiful!) designer.


----------



## cgal76

Hello - I received pictures of this St. Louis PM tote (private sale).  Can you provide your thoughts please?


----------



## toothsculptor

cgal76 said:


> Hello - I received pictures of this St. Louis PM tote (private sale).  Can you provide your thoughts please?



I believe this is the real deal [emoji1305] What a beautiful combination of colours.


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Hello - I received pictures of this St. Louis PM tote (private sale).  Can you provide your thoughts please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406187
> View attachment 3406189
> View attachment 3406190
> View attachment 3406191
> View attachment 3406192
> View attachment 3406193
> View attachment 3406194
> View attachment 3406195
> View attachment 3406196
> View attachment 3406197


 This one looks good.


----------



## cgal76

MrGoyard said:


> This one looks good.


Yay! 

Thank you for your patience and expertise!


----------



## cgal76

toothsculptor said:


> I believe this is the real deal [emoji1305] What a beautiful combination of colours.


Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

cgal76 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Thank you for your patience and expertise!


 You're welcome!


----------



## beatrice_beauty

can kindly please help mi to authenticate this goyard saigon 
thank you so much
appreciated


----------



## MrGoyard

beatrice_beauty said:


> can kindly please help mi to authenticate this goyard saigon
> thank you so much
> appreciated


 Please read the first post, I need more pictures to authenticate this Saigon.


----------



## NLondon

Hey guys! I'm pretty new to the goyard world and really not sure about how to authenticate items. if someone could help it would be great. i mean from doing a few searches the dimensions sound right i think :\

*Format to use for an auction item:*
*
eBay item number:
152171949408  - 'white goyard clutch purse wallet document bag Laptop bags'*

*Seller ID: mus-colt

Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/white-goyard-clutch-purse-wallet-document-bag-Laptop-bags-/152171949408? 



Kind regards!


----------



## MrGoyard

NLondon said:


> Hey guys! I'm pretty new to the goyard world and really not sure about how to authenticate items. if someone could help it would be great. i mean from doing a few searches the dimensions sound right i think :\
> 
> *Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> eBay item number:
> 152171949408  - 'white goyard clutch purse wallet document bag Laptop bags'*
> 
> *Seller ID: mus-colt
> 
> Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/white-goyard-clutch-purse-wallet-document-bag-Laptop-bags-/152171949408?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards!


 Fake


----------



## AJABI

Hello, could you kindly authenticate? Many thanks for your expertise!
Goyard Croisiere perhaps an vintage model? Bag measurements: 15.5" long x 8.5" deep x 8" wide. Has a lock but no key.


----------



## MrGoyard

AJABI said:


> Hello, could you kindly authenticate? Many thanks for your expertise!
> Goyard Croisiere perhaps an vintage model? Bag measurements: 15.5" long x 8.5" deep x 8" wide. Has a lock but no key.


 Hi! Sadly I don't have any experience with their vintage items, sorry.


----------



## alizhan

AJABI said:


> Hello, could you kindly authenticate? Many thanks for your expertise!
> Goyard Croisiere perhaps an vintage model? Bag measurements: 15.5" long x 8.5" deep x 8" wide. Has a lock but no key.



Hi, i have seen some vintage Goyard bags and i think this should be real based on canvas appearance, stitching (which remains similar to date) and the goyard maison leather label inside the bag.  However, I cannot be 100% sure as I have not seen a vintage goyard duffle bag.


----------



## alizhan

AJABI said:


> Hello, could you kindly authenticate? Many thanks for your expertise!
> Goyard Croisiere perhaps an vintage model? Bag measurements: 15.5" long x 8.5" deep x 8" wide. Has a lock but no key.



Perhaps you can have a close look of the zipper?  If i am not wrong, Goyard used to use zipper from Eclair, like Chanel.


----------



## reeco

Hello Goyard friends!

Can you please authenticate for me?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## reeco

reeco said:


> Hello Goyard friends!
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> Thank you in advance!




Hi guys - please disregard. It's fake. Thanks!


----------



## ahinder

Help . Authentic?


----------



## MrGoyard

ahinder said:


> Help . Authentic?


 Could you please provide me the following pictures? 
- Picture of the made in France stamp, should be stamped onto the leather piping around the top (facing the inside of the bag)
- Close up of the pattern
- Close up of the handle stitching


----------



## bellabags23

Hi MrGoyad can you please help me authenticate. I know this seller sells authentic but I have seen a few fakes get passed them.
Goyard St. Louis tote
seller: linda*s***stuff
item#
381708079734

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Mult...079734?hash=item58df931276:g:N7wAAOSwWfFXjwlS

Thank you so very much for your help. I can request other photos but does anything scream fake?


----------



## MrGoyard

bellabags23 said:


> Hi MrGoyad can you please help me authenticate. I know this seller sells authentic but I have seen a few fakes get passed them.
> Goyard St. Louis tote
> seller: linda*s***stuff
> item#
> 381708079734
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Mult...079734?hash=item58df931276:g:N7wAAOSwWfFXjwlS
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help. I can request other photos but does anything scream fake?


 A picture of the date code and close up of the handle stitching would be great.


----------



## kklowe

please authenticate...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322183878972


----------



## MrGoyard

kklowe said:


> please authenticate...
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322183878972


 I don't have any experience with their hand painted canvas, hope someone else can share their opinion about this one.


----------



## zeronohiya

Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis PM Grey
Item Number: 291827985579
Seller: anti1307
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291827985579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: TIA! This may be my first Goyard purchase.


----------



## MrGoyard

zeronohiya said:


> Item Name: Goyard Saint Louis PM Grey
> Item Number: 291827985579
> Seller: anti1307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291827985579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: TIA! This may be my first Goyard purchase.


 Looks good


----------



## bellabags23

MrGoyard said:


> A picture of the date code and close up of the handle stitching would be great.


Thank you so much* MrGoyard*, I requested those pictures


----------



## beatrice_beauty

pls help to authenticate thankz so much


----------



## kklowe

Hi Goyard friends...
Please help me authenticate the Goyard Ambassade on Ebay.
Item # 322183878972
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Bag-Go...878972?hash=item4b03a7d93c:g:iuIAAOSwEjFXfTyC


----------



## MrGoyard

beatrice_beauty said:


> pls help to authenticate thankz so much


 I need more pictures, please see first post.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi please help authenticate... sorry I am new to Goyard
Authentic Goyard Louis GM
item #
282114233408 
seller: payang2014

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...233408?hash=item41af519440:g:JWgAAOSwENxXl5NH

Thank you for your help


----------



## kklowe

Ok got it.  here are more pics...
Goyard Ambassade
Item #322183878972

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Bag-Goyard-Ambassade-burgundy-color-/322183878972?hash=item4b03a7d93c:g:iuIAAOSwEjFXfTyC


----------



## MrGoyard

bellabags23 said:


> Hi please help authenticate... sorry I am new to Goyard
> Authentic Goyard Louis GM
> item #
> 282114233408
> seller: payang2014
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...233408?hash=item41af519440:g:JWgAAOSwENxXl5NH
> 
> Thank you for your help


 Fake


----------



## bellabags23

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you so very much MrGoyard


----------



## kklowe

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you so very much MrGoyard


Mr Goyard would you mind authenticating mine above?


----------



## MrGoyard

kklowe said:


> Mr Goyard would you mind authenticating mine above?


 Hi there! I already replied to you a couple of days ago. Sadly I do not have experience with their older hand painted products, maybe someone else can authenticate this one for you.


----------



## kklowe

Mr Goyard, I didn't know that this was different from their current bags as far as hand painting goes.  Did Goyard change the process of painting the bags?


----------



## MrGoyard

kklowe said:


> Mr Goyard, I didn't know that this was different from their current bags as far as hand painting goes.  Did Goyard change the process of painting the bags?


 Yes, they used to hand paint their Goyardine canvas, but started using stencils around 2006 which created a more consistent print.


----------



## Jen2016

Hello Goyard experts, I am new to the forum and wonder if anyone is able to authenticate the following bag for me. It is on eBay and I have asked for more photos, but perhaps you can already tell it's a fake based on what's there?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122056650778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> Hello Goyard experts, I am new to the forum and wonder if anyone is able to authenticate the following bag for me. It is on eBay and I have asked for more photos, but perhaps you can already tell it's a fake based on what's there?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122056650778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!


 Welcome to the PurseForum! 
This Goyard Saint Louis is not authentic.


----------



## Jen2016

It was too good to be true ...
I guess I will have to bite the bullet and buy in the store.
Thanks so much for sharing your expertise MrGoyard


----------



## gie121

*Hi! im about to purchase this pre-loved fidgi bag, hope you can help me authenticate it
i can ask for more photos from the seller if you require 

Item Name (if you know it):* Goyard Fidji 
*Photos: *
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13646795_10153716800297314_2098647344_o_zpsdzpdoh1j.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13901730_10153716799742314_601989710_o_zpsobp1onjr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13901621_10153716797677314_998001431_o_zps9agpzjmu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13902017_10153716797567314_966635366_o_zpsucp4yeia.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13647223_10153716797512314_1372172499_o_zps8ojt3hd8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13646918_10153716799997314_672276082_o_zpsb6nauoey.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

thank you so much in advance 

excited for my 1st goyard bag


----------



## gie121

additional photos for

*Item Name (if you know it):* Goyard Fidji 
*Photos:*
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13918416_10153718188647314_1425859733_o_zpsneqpxnec.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13901691_10153718188372314_1097111900_o_zpsrhurbdos.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13844264_10153718188097314_236934843_o_zpsvlf7070o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13918533_10153718188172314_801547800_o_zpsvjqdfflu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
does this date code means it's purchased 2007? 9 years ago?
[URL=http://s1352.photobucket.com/user/Virginia_Chan_Sih/media/13898469_10153718188132314_696914449_o_zps7u588tdp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> additional photos for
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):* Goyard Fidji
> *Photos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this date code means it's purchased 2007? 9 years ago?


 Sadly I do not have experience with their older hand painted products, hopefully someone else can authenticate this one for you.


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> Sadly I do not have experience with their older hand painted products, hopefully someone else can authenticate this one for you.


oh, thank you.. i hope someone can help me..  still thinking if it's worth it buying a 9 year old bag :|


----------



## Jen2016

Dear MrGoyard
Perhaps foolishly, I bid and won the auction for the St Louis pm below, and am now due to pay and suddenly feeling nervous. Do you think it is authentic? 
Thanks so much 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172287052...s,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


----------



## Jen2016

Dear MrGoyard
Perhaps foolishly, I bid and won the auction for the St Louis pm below, and am now due to pay and suddenly feeling nervous. Do you think it is authentic? 
Thanks so much 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172287052...s,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


----------



## Jen2016

The seller has also sent me these additional pictures. I hope the attachment works.


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> View attachment 3429515
> View attachment 3429516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has also sent me these additional pictures. I hope the attachment works.


 The pictures are rather small, could you resend them?

So far it looks good.


----------



## Jen2016

Tried to insert as file below but not sure it is any better? Sorry  what is you view so far?
Thank you 


MrGoyard said:


> The pictures are rather small, could you resend them?


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> View attachment 3429761
> View attachment 3429762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to insert as file below but not sure it is any better? Sorry  what is you view so far?
> Thank you


 Could you try to upload them again?

It looks good so far.


----------



## Jen2016

Apologies, have just read you message in full. Here we go, one last try but I think the problem is the resolution of her original pictures. With duty charges etc it works out at around 500GBP, and part of me wonders if it is too much for a bag in this condition, vs £710 new in the Mount Street shop...
Thank you for having a look Mr Goyard, you are a star


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> View attachment 3429763
> View attachment 3429764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, have just read you message in full. Here we go, one last try but I think the problem is the resolution of her original pictures. With duty charges etc it works out at around 500GBP, and part of me wonders if it is too much for a bag in this condition, vs £710 new in the Mount Street shop...
> Thank you for having a look Mr Goyard, you are a star


 You're welcome! 
The pics are still very small, you could also try uploading them as your Media. (by clicking on the photo camera icon)
I personally find it quite a lot for a Saint Louis in this condition. I am not very experienced with Ebay, but you might be able to cancel the order?


----------



## Jen2016

Wise words. I think I will try and do that


----------



## slshopper

Hello

I'm not sure if there are enough pictures, but could anyone authenticate this listing on Ebay for me?
Item: black pm tote
Seller: goblackraven
Item: # 162156794069
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/162156794069?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks!!


----------



## MrGoyard

slshopper said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if there are enough pictures, but could anyone authenticate this listing on Ebay for me?
> Item: black pm tote
> Seller: goblackraven
> Item: # 162156794069
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/162156794069?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!!


 I do not have experience with their older hand painted products, hopefully someone else can authenticate this one for you.


----------



## Tatianapursegirl

Authenticators!  I need your input please!  I just recieved two Goyard purses that were purchased on RueLala.com.  They said they have !00% genuine, authentic merchandise.  However, I am skeptical after recieving them today and I need help telling if they are real or not.  Thank you in advance.
Goyard pink Goyardine Cavas yona MM
Goyard black and Tan Goyardine Canvas Saint Jeanne MM

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/Tatiana_Lange_Graham/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------



## Jen2016

Dear Goyard friends, could you please help authenticate the GM St Louis bag below? Mr Goyard has kept me out of trouble in the past, but this time I went ahead and made the purchase on eBay, and wonder if it was a mistake? I am told I can still return, so grateful as ever for your advice


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> Dear Goyard friends, could you please help authenticate the GM St Louis bag below? Mr Goyard has kept me out of trouble in the past, but this time I went ahead and made the purchase on eBay, and wonder if it was a mistake? I am told I can still return, so grateful as ever for your advice


 Hi! Could you provide me the following picture?
- Made in France stamp, should be stamped onto the leather piping around the top (facing the inside of the bag, between de two handle patches)


----------



## Jen2016

Thank you again for looking into it 

See below


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> Thank you again for looking into it
> 
> See below


 Perfect, thanks. It's authentic.


----------



## Jen2016

MrGoyard said:


> Perfect, thanks. It's authentic.


Yay, thank you thank you Mr Goyard  my first Goyard!
I was a bit unsure about the colour but it's growing on me.


----------



## MrGoyard

Jen2016 said:


> Yay, thank you thank you Mr Goyard  my first Goyard!
> I was a bit unsure about the colour but it's growing on me.


Your very welcome and congrats on your first Goyard! 
Awh don't be unsure, the sky blue is gorgeous and a great choice! (it's actually my personal favourite )


----------



## Jen2016

MrGoyard said:


> Your very welcome and congrats on your first Goyard!
> Awh don't be unsure, the sky blue is gorgeous and a great choice! (it's actually my personal favourite )


Thank you


----------



## Jen2016

MrGoyard said:


> Your very welcome and congrats on your first Goyard!
> Awh don't be unsure, the sky blue is gorgeous and a great choice! (it's actually my personal favourite )


Thank you


----------



## Hailtothee

Hello! Is this one authentic? 

Goyard St. Louis 
Private seller


----------



## Hailtothee

Thank you for helping me experts! 


Hailtothee said:


> Hello! Is this one authentic?
> 
> Goyard St. Louis
> Private seller


hank


----------



## MrGoyard

Hailtothee said:


> Hello! Is this one authentic?
> 
> Goyard St. Louis
> Private seller


 Fake


----------



## Hailtothee

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Hi Mr. Goyard, the seller told me this bag is an older version hence the stamp on the snap button and the font used. Is it true?


----------



## MrGoyard

Hailtothee said:


> Hi Mr. Goyard, the seller told me this bag is an older version hence the stamp on the snap button and the font used. Is it true?


 Goyard used a different font back in the days, but it's a different font compared to the one you've posted.
This bag is 100% fake.


----------



## Hailtothee

Would this help?


----------



## Hailtothee

Hailtothee said:


> Would this help?


Thank you Mr. Goyard!!


----------



## Hailtothee

Hailtothee said:


> Thank you Mr. Goyard!!


Mr. Goyard, clearer picture of stamp
Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

Hailtothee said:


> Mr. Goyard, clearer picture of stamp
> Thank you!


 As I already said, the bag is fake.


----------



## gie121

Hello! The search for my first goyard is still on  
Hoping this one is authentic. Thank you in advance 

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_5.png.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_4.png.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.png.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.png.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_1.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> Hello! The search for my first goyard is still on
> Hoping this one is authentic. Thank you in advance


 The pictures do not seen to match up, these are two or three different bags.


----------



## annam

Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this auction? Ebay# 131909613272 

Thank you!!


----------



## annam

I have another one. 162172534845
It's a used St. Louis but I love the white!!

Thank you!!


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> The pictures do not seen to match up, these are two or three different bags.


Oh my! Thank you. Guess the seller is a fraud


----------



## stevopike

Thank you for your help!

Can you please authenticate for me?


----------



## stevopike

Dear authenticators

Please let me know if you need any more information or pictures, I bought this as a suprise for my wife as her baby bag for our first child and have about another week.

Thanks again


----------



## MrGoyard

stevopike said:


> Thank you for your
> 
> 
> stevopike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> View attachment 3446694
> View attachment 3446696
> View attachment 3446697
> View attachment 3446700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help!
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> View attachment 3446694
> View attachment 3446696
> View attachment 3446697
> View attachment 3446700
Click to expand...

 Could you please provide the following pictures:
- Close up of Goyardine pattern
- Close up of handle tab

Thanks


----------



## MrGoyard

annam said:


> Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this auction? Ebay# 131909613272
> 
> Thank you!!





annam said:


> I have another one. 162172534845
> It's a used St. Louis but I love the white!!
> 
> Thank you!!


 I cannot find them. Could you please post  the full links?


----------



## annam

One ended already. Here is the pics from one of them. 





Thank you!!


----------



## stevopike

Here you go

Thanks again




MrGoyard said:


> Could you please provide the following pictures:
> - Close up of Goyardine pattern
> - Close up of handle tab
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MrGoyard

stevopike said:


> View attachment 3448379
> View attachment 3448383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Thanks again


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

annam said:


> One ended already. Here is the pics from one of them.
> 
> View attachment 3448359
> View attachment 3448360
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 This one is fake.


----------



## stevopike

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thanks!!!


----------



## Hailtothee

gie121 said:


> Hello! The search for my first goyard is still on
> Hoping this one is authentic. Thank you in advance


Gie!! Are u from the PH? Is this from loveluxxebags?


----------



## Hailtothee

Hi Mr Goyard!!! Me again! Can you authenticate this one for me? I followed your advice and refused to buy the orange goyard even the seller keeps on insisting its real!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Hailtothee

Another one!


----------



## Hailtothee

Hailtothee said:


> Another one!


----------



## MrGoyard

Hailtothee said:


> Hi Mr Goyard!!! Me again! Can you authenticate this one for me? I followed your advice and refused to buy the orange goyard even the seller keeps on insisting its real!!!  Thank you!!


 Fake as well


----------



## gie121

L


Hailtothee said:


> Gie!! Are u from the PH? Is this from loveluxxebags?


Yes im from PH. Its from prelovedluxurybagsph 
 you are from Ph too?


----------



## gie121

The search ain't over haha

Thanks in advance!
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_1.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_4.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_6.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> The search ain't over haha
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Fake


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you...


----------



## Hailtothee

Omg she's a scammer!!! Dont buy from her. A friend of mine bought a bag from her which she said is authentic! But when the bag came, its a total knock off! She'll just send you pictures of bags from the internet then she'll claim its hers. Maybe that's why Mr. Goyard guessed the pictures you posted are from three different bags. Tsk. Dont waste you rmoney!!


----------



## Hailtothee

gie121 said:


> L
> 
> Yes im from PH. Its from prelovedluxurybagsph
> you are from Ph too?




She changed her account name thrice already! Dont buy from her and tell you friends about it. A total hassle!


----------



## Hailtothee

gie121 said:


> L
> 
> Yes im from PH. Its from prelovedluxurybagsph
> you are from Ph too?



Hi Gie! Whats the current account name of @prelovedluxurybags? Please let me know! Ill report it to @scammersph1596. Thanks!


----------



## gie121

Kindly help me authenticate this 

Item Name: Godard St Louis PM

Photos: 
Front 
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140096.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Back 
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140098.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Side 
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140100.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Bottom 
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140102.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Zipper - none

Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/14284843_10210859030135894_139746910_o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Date Code
AAS120100
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140117.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140114.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140112.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

 Zipper Pulls - none

Snaps (front and back) 
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/14215551_10210858979934639_1231715229_o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/14248139_10210859030175895_225246036_o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Additional photos
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140109.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140107.jpg.html]
	
[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1473140106.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL]

Thank you so much


----------



## gie121

Hailtothee said:


> Omg she's a scammer!!! Dont buy from her. A friend of mine bought a bag from her which she said is authentic! But when the bag came, its a total knock off! She'll just send you pictures of bags from the internet then she'll claim its hers. Maybe that's why Mr. Goyard guessed the pictures you posted are from three different bags. Tsk. Dont waste you rmoney!!


oh my! sorry to hear that, thank you for the heads up, can't seem to find her user name now, last was prelovedluxurybagsph can't seem to find it now


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> Kindly help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: Godard St Louis PM
> 
> Photos:
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper - none
> 
> Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Code
> AAS120100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper Pulls - none
> 
> Snaps (front and back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


 Looks good so far, but some bigger and sharper pictures are needed to be able to authenticate.


----------



## gie121

Wow what a great news! 

Please let me know what photos you need, i will secure them from the seller thank you


MrGoyard said:


> Looks good so far, but some bigger and sharper pictures are needed to be able to authenticate.


----------



## gie121

Wow what a great news! 

Please let me know what photos you need, i will secure them from the seller thank you


MrGoyard said:


> Looks good so far, but some bigger and sharper pictures are needed to be able to authenticate.


----------



## Hailtothee

gie121 said:


> oh my! sorry to hear that, thank you for the heads up, can't seem to find her user name now, last was prelovedluxurybagsph can't seem to find it now



Glad you didnt buy from her! Its a total waste of money!!! How about the goyard you just posted? Where did you inquire? Im also in a search of an authentic goyard!!!


----------



## gie121

Hailtothee said:


> Glad you didnt buy from her! Its a total waste of money!!! How about the goyard you just posted? Where did you inquire? Im also in a search of an authentic goyard!!!


will be buying it from a friensd's friend  so happy my quest is over haha, good luck finding yours


----------



## Hailtothee

gie121 said:


> will be buying it from a friensd's friend  so happy my quest is over haha, good luck finding yours


Good to hear that! enjoy your new baby!


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> Wow what a great news!
> 
> Please let me know what photos you need, i will secure them from the seller thank you


Bigger and sharper pictures of pattern, handle stitching, pouch and a picture of the made in France stamp, should be stamped onto the leather piping around the top between the handle (facing the inside of the bag).


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> Bigger and sharper pictures of pattern, handle stitching, pouch and a picture of the made in France stamp, should be stamped onto the leather piping around the top between the handle (facing the inside of the bag).



pictures of pattern






handle stitching











picture of made in france



[URL=http://s180.photobucket.com/user/gie121/media/14273526_10209984485879566_414771334_o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
pouch


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> pictures of pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of made in france
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pouch


Looks good!


----------



## gie121

Awesome!! Loving my first Goyard!!

Thank you so much


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good!


AAS120100
One last question  how to read this date code?


----------



## MrGoyard

gie121 said:


> AAS120100
> One last question  how to read this date code?


 Goyard does not give information about their coding system, but from experience I am pretty sure I found their system for their numbers.
The first number and last number stand for the month, so in this case 10 = October. And the four middle numbers stand for the year, so this bag was presumably made in October 2010.
Regarding the letters, it probably has to do with which craftsman or department in their factory made it.  

Enjoy your Saint Louis!


----------



## derastraz

Hi, I got this from a friend who I don't think will sell me a fake but you never know. The leather lining and feel of texture feels genuine, but I'm worried about the stamp which has no capitalisation for the 'Made in France'? It's used and bought 5 years ago.


----------



## gie121

MrGoyard said:


> Goyard does not give information about their coding system, but from experience I am pretty sure I found their system for their numbers.
> The first number and last number stand for the month, so in this case 10 = October. And the four middle numbers stand for the year, so this bag was presumably made in October 2010.
> Regarding the letters, it probably has to do with which craftsman or department in their factory made it.
> 
> Enjoy your Saint Louis!



Thanks so much  
Th


----------



## Ylin0312

Hi,
Please help authenticate this Goyard? Thanks.


----------



## MrGoyard

Ylin0312 said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate this Goyard? Thanks.


 Looks good


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi Goyard Fans, 
Could someone assist in authenticating the attached pics?  I have a feeling it's fake but would like an expert to confirm this.  Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## MrGoyard

GoodyBag said:


> Hi Goyard Fans,
> Could someone assist in authenticating the attached pics?  I have a feeling it's fake but would like an expert to confirm this.  Thanks a lot in advance


 Fake


----------



## GoodyBag

Thank you MrGoyard.  Just as I thought.  Many of the features look off which I will not touch upon here.


----------



## hejzach

Is it obvious from these photos as to whether the Senat pouch is fake, or are additional photos needed?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/142097209333...2efdda9d550&bu=43606207845&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bongdl

Hello. Im new here. Would like to seek help in authenticating this goyard tote.thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Bongdl

Please help me know if the goyard i sent above is original or not.... tha k you so much


----------



## hejzach

Bongdl said:


> Please help me know if the goyard i sent above is original or not.... tha k you so much


I'm not an expert, but that appears fake. The monograms don't touch.


----------



## MrGoyard

hejzach said:


> Is it obvious from these photos as to whether the Senat pouch is fake, or are additional photos needed?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/142097209333...2efdda9d550&bu=43606207845&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Item description does not match the pictures of the item. Also the price of €100 is not reasonable for a pouch in this condition.


----------



## MrGoyard

Bongdl said:


> View attachment 3465487
> View attachment 3465488
> View attachment 3465489
> View attachment 3465490
> View attachment 3465491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Im new here. Would like to seek help in authenticating this goyard tote.thank you so much in advance.


 Fake


----------



## anisac

Hi everybody, I was wondering if this St Louis tote is authentic or not? If any extra pictures are needed let me know and I'll try and ask the seller. 
https://www.grailed.com/listings/928829-Goyard-Saint-Louis-Tote-Bag


----------



## Bongdl

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for letting me know...


----------



## Bongdl

MrGoyard said:


> Item description does not match the pictures of the item. Also the price of €100 is not reasonable
> 
> 
> hejzach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert, but that appears fake. The monograms don't touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
Click to expand...


----------



## MrGoyard

anisac said:


> Hi everybody, I was wondering if this St Louis tote is authentic or not? If any extra pictures are needed let me know and I'll try and ask the seller.
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/928829-Goyard-Saint-Louis-Tote-Bag


 Fake


----------



## j83702

Hello, I am interested in this bag if someone could help me to see if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rachesun

Hi MrGoyard. I'm planning to purchase this bag anytime now. Hoping you could help me authenticate 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi. I need your help in authenticating this Saint Louis bag Hoping you could help.


----------



## MrGoyard

j83702 said:


> Hello, I am interested in this bag if someone could help me to see if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468160
> View attachment 3468161
> View attachment 3468162
> View attachment 3468165


 Need more pictures, please read first post.


----------



## MrGoyard

rachesun said:


> View attachment 3470537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MrGoyard. I'm planning to purchase this bag anytime now. Hoping you could help me authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470538
> View attachment 3470539
> View attachment 3470540
> View attachment 3470541
> View attachment 3470542
> View attachment 3470543
> View attachment 3470544
> View attachment 3470545
> View attachment 3470546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I need your help in authenticating this Saint Louis bag Hoping you could help.


 Fake


----------



## rachesun

MrGoyard said:


> Fake




Thanks so much for replying. May I know why?


----------



## rachesun

MrGoyard said:


> Fake



Thanks so much for replying. May I know why? By the way, this is preowned as stated by seller @dashqueenbags on Instagram


----------



## lvfanaddict

I would really appreciate your expertise in this one. I have always wanted a Goyard.  Thanks in advance!
Goyard St. Louis GM for sale at
Tradesy.com
Item: 19528079
Seller Id: Irene W.


----------



## MrGoyard

lvfanaddict said:


> I would really appreciate your expertise in this one. I have always wanted a Goyard.  Thanks in advance!
> Goyard St. Louis GM for sale at
> Tradesy.com
> Item: 19528079
> Seller Id: Irene W.


 The pictures in this listing are of more than one bag. I would stay away from this one.


----------



## e dalston

Hi there, 

Can anyone help me authenticate this Goyard cardholder? I found it on Depop. Pictures can be found in the link below.

http://postimg.org/gallery/xb40dlnw/

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## MrGoyard

e dalston said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this Goyard cardholder? I found it on Depop. Pictures can be found in the link below.
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/xb40dlnw/
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


 Fake. Fyi, this color does not exist.


----------



## lvfanaddict

MrGoyard said:


> The pictures in this listing are of more than one bag. I would stay away from this one.


Thanks!


----------



## rachesun

Hi Mr Goyard, how about this one? If you could kindly double check if this is authentic. Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

rachesun said:


> Hi Mr Goyard, how about this one? If you could kindly double check if this is authentic. Thank you


 Please read the 1st post, I need more and sharper pictures to be able to authenticate.


----------



## twoanchovys

Hi, I would love some help in authenticating this Goyard St. Louis pm tote.  It is from tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-black-19449022/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## monkee

Hello Mr. Goyard! Would you please consider this Senat pouch? Let me know if you need any further photos:

View media item 711View media item 712View media item 713View media item 714View media item 715View media item 716View media item 717View media item 718View media item 719View media item 720View media item 721View media item 722View media item 723View media item 724View media item 725View media item 729View media item 730View media item 731View media item 732


----------



## MrGoyard

twoanchovys said:


> Hi, I would love some help in authenticating this Goyard St. Louis pm tote.  It is from tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-black-19449022/
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

monkee said:


> Hello Mr. Goyard! Would you please consider this Senat pouch? Let me know if you need any further photos:
> 
> View media item 711View media item 712View media item 713View media item 714View media item 715View media item 716View media item 717View media item 718View media item 719View media item 720View media item 721View media item 722View media item 723View media item 724View media item 725View media item 729View media item 730View media item 731View media item 732


 Looks good


----------



## coco_no.5

I have a 2005 St. Louis PM in my possession. Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks 

http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/Coconumber5/library/


----------



## MrGoyard

coco_no.5 said:


> I have a 2005 St. Louis PM in my possession. Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks
> 
> http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/Coconumber5/library/


 So sorry, but it's fake.


----------



## TheFrancophile

Good morning everyone! 
I found a nice Goyard Cap Vert on eBay.  Wonder if it's any good. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122161420048
Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

TheFrancophile said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I found a nice Goyard Cap Vert on eBay.  Wonder if it's any good.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122161420048
> Thank you


 Looks good so far, but I need a picture of the date code to be sure.


----------



## TheFrancophile

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good so far, but I need a picture of the date code to be sure.


Thanks so much.  Will try to get a pic of date code.


----------



## TheFrancophile

TheFrancophile said:


> Thanks so much.  Will try to get a pic of date code.


Seller updated his/her listing with the pic of the date code plus pic of the invoice and tags


----------



## TheFrancophile

Someone is trying to sell me a St Louis PM in Black.  I saw the item and it looks OK but the surface is not as 'rough' as the blue piece that I have in my possession. What's more the dustbag was not soft 'flannel-like' but a cotton fabric which is like the yellow interior of, say the Croisiere.  The yellow piece of felt under the flap of the pochette was not soft but stiff and scratchy.  I am posting the pics of the bag itself which I am half-hearted about.  Please authenticate for me.  Thanks


----------



## MrGoyard

TheFrancophile said:


> Someone is trying to sell me a St Louis PM in Black.  I saw the item and it looks OK but the surface is not as 'rough' as the blue piece that I have in my possession. What's more the dustbag was not soft 'flannel-like' but a cotton fabric which is like the yellow interior of, say the Croisiere.  The yellow piece of felt under the flap of the pochette was not soft but stiff and scratchy.  I am posting the pics of the bag itself which I am half-hearted about.  Please authenticate for me.  Thanks
> View attachment 3486502
> View attachment 3486503
> View attachment 3486504
> View attachment 3486506
> View attachment 3486507
> View attachment 3486508





TheFrancophile said:


> Someone is trying to sell me a St Louis PM in Black.  I saw the item and it looks OK but the surface is not as 'rough' as the blue piece that I have in my possession. What's more the dustbag was not soft 'flannel-like' but a cotton fabric which is like the yellow interior of, say the Croisiere.  The yellow piece of felt under the flap of the pochette was not soft but stiff and scratchy.  I am posting the pics of the bag itself which I am half-hearted about.  Please authenticate for me.  Thanks
> View attachment 3486502
> View attachment 3486503
> View attachment 3486504
> View attachment 3486506
> View attachment 3486507
> View attachment 3486508


 Fake


----------



## TheFrancophile

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thanks again!  Just as I suspected but it looks so much better than a look of fakes I have seen!


----------



## Jmegs94

Hi! I'm new here, this is my first post. I have bought all my previous bags from the stores themselves and department stores/boutiques. So I have no idea how to authenticate a bag and see if it's fake vs real. I saw this goyard and she has the reciept for it. I have requested pictures of the serial number and the imprinting stamp of the bag. Can anyone tell the authenticity of this bag from the pics she has up here ? : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-grey-19779274/



Thanks so much! I appreciate all the help


----------



## MrGoyard

Jmegs94 said:


> Hi! I'm new here, this is my first post. I have bought all my previous bags from the stores themselves and department stores/boutiques. So I have no idea how to authenticate a bag and see if it's fake vs real. I saw this goyard and she has the reciept for it. I have requested pictures of the serial number and the imprinting stamp of the bag. Can anyone tell the authenticity of this bag from the pics she has up here ? : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-tote-bag-grey-19779274/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I appreciate all the help


 Looks good so far, but need a picture of date code and imprinting to be sure.


----------



## KeepItChic

Hello, may I have this card holder authenticated? It is an active auction on eBay:

Item Name: Goyard Saint Suplice card holder Wallet Black
Item Number: 122175927462
Seller: Tjcw360
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Saint-Sulpice-Card-Holder-Wallet-Black-/122175927462?nav=SEARCH

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## MrGoyard

KeepItChic said:


> Hello, may I have this card holder authenticated? It is an active auction on eBay:
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Saint Suplice card holder Wallet Black
> Item Number: 122175927462
> Seller: Tjcw360
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Saint-Sulpice-Card-Holder-Wallet-Black-/122175927462?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


 Looks good


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Hello!

I would like to request authentication of the below

Style is St. Louis GM in navy blue
from a private seller
Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to request authentication of the below
> 
> Style is St. Louis GM in navy blue
> from a private seller
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3496147
> View attachment 3496145
> View attachment 3496144
> View attachment 3496143


 Fake


----------



## KeepItChic

Mr. Goyard, I had posted earlier but unfortunately that one had sold . I found this card holder in red and wanted to know if you could authenticate please? 

Item Name: Goyard Card holder new in box wallet authentic from Goyard
Item Number: 232111139146
Seller: Gevorgwrc
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Card-H...ntic-From-Goyard-Red-/232111139146?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advance


----------



## KeepItChic

Sorry one more I found one in black like the original one I was looking at! 

Item: goyard st saint surplice card holder Marc Pierre Louis wallet black brown 
Seller: abelinho92100
Item number: 252587253787
Website:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Sai...et-Paris-Black-Brown-/252587253787?nav=SEARCH

Thank you again !!!


----------



## MrGoyard

KeepItChic said:


> Mr. Goyard, I had posted earlier but unfortunately that one had sold . I found this card holder in red and wanted to know if you could authenticate please?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Card holder new in box wallet authentic from Goyard
> Item Number: 232111139146
> Seller: Gevorgwrc
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Card-H...ntic-From-Goyard-Red-/232111139146?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you in advance





KeepItChic said:


> Sorry one more I found one in black like the original one I was looking at!
> 
> Item: goyard st saint surplice card holder Marc Pierre Louis wallet black brown
> Seller: abelinho92100
> Item number: 252587253787
> Website:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-Sai...et-Paris-Black-Brown-/252587253787?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you again !!!


 Both look good so far, but more pictures are required for authentication, please read first post.


----------



## jenzy

Hi, Can I please get help authenticating this one?

Item Name (if you know it): GOYARD PM Tote Bag, Brown
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...Brown-with-Pouch-PM-Tote-Handbag/252591083533
Seller: brittanykenned0 

Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

jenzy said:


> Hi, Can I please get help authenticating this one?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): GOYARD PM Tote Bag, Brown
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...Brown-with-Pouch-PM-Tote-Handbag/252591083533
> Seller: brittanykenned0
> 
> Thanks!


 Fake, this color does not exist.


----------



## dorian80

Hi, could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? I did some research and I think it is, but I don't own a goyard yet.. Thanks for your time


----------



## sk8luck

Hi - can I get an authentication on this Ambassade MM:
Obviously less than ideal condition but seller says it could be fixed up with with a repaint. Is this true, and what kind of shop could do a sufficient job?
But first and foremost, would like to figure out if authentic. Many thanks


----------



## ec215

Code:
	

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GOYARD-Boeing-55-Travel-Bag-Black/302117869681?autorefresh=true

Could I please get some help on authentic check for this Goyard Boeing 55? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

 1) Authentic GOYARD Boeing 55 Travel Bag Black
2) eBay item number:302117869681
3) Seller : mrfoster52
4) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic





	

		
			
		

		
	
 -GOYARD-Boeing-55-Travel-Bag-Black/302117869681?autorefresh=true


----------



## ec215

Hi, Here are additional pictures i got from the seller. THanks!
1) Authentic GOYARD Boeing 55 Travel Bag Black
2) eBay item number:302117869681
3) Seller : mrfoster52
4) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic


----------



## sk8luck

Is this Ambassade MM authentic: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-ambassade-messenger-bag-brown-tan-beige-18514897/?tref=closet


----------



## MrGoyard

Please read the first post, prior to posting, for the required pictures I need for authentication.


----------



## sk8luck

My apologies. If I could get some authentication help on this item that would be greatly appreciated:

Goyard Ambassade MM
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-ambassade-m






 essenger-bag-brown-tan-beige-18514897/?tref=closet
Photos:


----------



## LVoely1

Hello, I am wanting to know if this is an authentic goyard St. Louis tote- it is from the real real.

Http://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/goyard-goyardine-st-louis-gm-18

Goyard Goyardine St. Louis GM
The Real Real

Item # GOY20947

Thank you in advance!


----------



## merlexie

Please authenticate this Goyard St. Jeanne PM in black, on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-designer-hobo-bag-black-14635546/. Link includes photos. Thanks!


----------



## merlexie

merlexie said:


> Please authenticate this Goyard St. Jeanne PM in black, on Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/goyard-designer-hobo-bag-black-14635546/. Link includes photos. Thanks!


Item # on Tradesy is 14635546.


----------



## sk8luck

can anyone tell me if this st. pierre is legit. thinking yes, but seller says no box or receipt available so just made me a bit nervous


----------



## Edisurina

Hello, would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this goyard tote. pictures were taken by the seller and was sent thru fb messenger...thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

Edisurina said:


> Hello, would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this goyard tote. pictures were taken by the seller and was sent thru fb messenger...thank you


 Fake


----------



## Edisurina

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you so much...good thing i didnt rush to buy it...


----------



## lingtsui

Hi! I need help with the Goyard St. Louis tote bag.
Please help authenticate.
Thank you!

Item name: GOYARD Black Chevron Coated Canvas St Louis PM Tote Handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Blac...628894?hash=item282385471e:g:hKAAAOSw5cNYGLaf
ebay seller: tmjnc
item number: 172394628894


----------



## MrGoyard

lingtsui said:


> Hi! I need help with the Goyard St. Louis tote bag.
> Please help authenticate.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: GOYARD Black Chevron Coated Canvas St Louis PM Tote Handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Blac...628894?hash=item282385471e:g:hKAAAOSw5cNYGLaf
> ebay seller: tmjnc
> item number: 172394628894


 Fake


----------



## lingtsui

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dabestgoodies

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me quick PLEASEEEE.
If it is not real, please tell me the difference so I can know for future reference. ( Im a newbie to the site)





























Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## MrGoyard

Dabestgoodies said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me quick PLEASEEEE.
> If it is not real, please tell me the difference so I can know for future reference. ( Im a newbie to the site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!


 Fake. (fyi, there are not only ladies on this forum )


----------



## Bagslover8081

Hello
 Please authenticate this Goyard tote


----------



## guccimane123

Could you please authenticate this bracelet ( I know it's not a bag ,but hopefully someone can help.)
I don't know the name of the bracelet all I know is that it's was limited to Japan.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bagslover8081 said:


> Hello
> Please authenticate this Goyard tote


Fake


----------



## Bagslover8081

CrackBerryCream said:


> Fake


Thank you so much!!! but sad to say I bought it for 10k huhuhu! .... for the future how can I know it's original?


----------



## ctp2236

ctp2236 said:


> Hi- I had purchased this bag from a local consignment shop and I am curious if it's authentic or not.
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Crystal_Previti/library/Mobile Uploads



I'd like to add- this bag has bumps on it, like it's been painted- could this be Vintage? The original owner did not take care of it. Cracking and damage that is has on it.

Where can I get this item finally authenticated ?


----------



## higgsboson28

Hello there,

Would someone be so kind and help me to authenticate the following St. Louis ? I bought this from a personal shopper who said she bought it from Paris. My apologies if it's too many pictures!

TIA !


----------



## R8ted_mmm

ctp2236 said:


> I'd like to add- this bag has bumps on it, like it's been painted- could this be Vintage? The original owner did not take care of it. Cracking and damage that is has on it.
> 
> Where can I get this item finally authenticated ?



This is a fake. The color and pattern are off.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

higgsboson28 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Would someone be so kind and help me to authenticate the following St. Louis ? I bought this from a personal shopper who said she bought it from Paris. My apologies if it's too many pictures!
> 
> TIA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522453
> View attachment 3522454
> View attachment 3522455
> View attachment 3522457
> View attachment 3522458
> View attachment 3522459
> View attachment 3522460
> View attachment 3522448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522442
> View attachment 3522450



Yours looks legit. I would see if Mr. Goyard agrees.


----------



## MrGoyard

higgsboson28 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Would someone be so kind and help me to authenticate the following St. Louis ? I bought this from a personal shopper who said she bought it from Paris. My apologies if it's too many pictures!
> 
> TIA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522453
> View attachment 3522454
> View attachment 3522455
> View attachment 3522457
> View attachment 3522458
> View attachment 3522459
> View attachment 3522460
> View attachment 3522448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522442
> View attachment 3522450


Looks good


----------



## smply_jie

Pls. help me authenticate this Goyard Sac Cap Vert Crossbody bag. I hope I'm doing the right format. Thank you so much for your time.
Item Name: Goyard Sac Cap Vert
Item Number: 302146010781
Seller ID: rlmdhop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Go...010781?hash=item46594e3e9d:g:8vMAAOSwOyJX7BQ0


----------



## soozlz

Hi everyone! I was given this Goyard wallet today. Months ago I admired a client's Goyard bag and today she gave me the matching wallet she never uses. I know nothing about Goyard. I'd appreciate more info and curious to know if it's authentic. Many thanks!!


----------



## MrGoyard

soozlz said:


> Hi everyone! I was given this Goyard wallet today. Months ago I admired a client's Goyard bag and today she gave me the matching wallet she never uses. I know nothing about Goyard. I'd appreciate more info and curious to know if it's authentic. Many thanks!!
> View attachment 3539848
> View attachment 3539850
> View attachment 3539852
> View attachment 3539853
> View attachment 3539854
> View attachment 3539855


Fake


----------



## soozlz

MrGoyard said:


> Fake



Thank you! I had a feeling. For my own education, what are a few things that stand out as signs it's a fake?


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi everyone, could someone take a look at this St.Louis with painting and let me know if it is real. Thank you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...504369?hash=item4b0d871771:g:zo0AAOSwiONYLu~n


----------



## MrGoyard

soozlz said:


> Thank you! I had a feeling. For my own education, what are a few things that stand out as signs it's a fake?


The Y's don't connect fully, the leather looks plasticky and Goyard always uses white thread for stitching. (except for black on black bags)


----------



## MrGoyard

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi everyone, could someone take a look at this St.Louis with painting and let me know if it is real. Thank you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...504369?hash=item4b0d871771:g:zo0AAOSwiONYLu~n


 Fake


----------



## soozlz

MrGoyard said:


> The Y's don't connect fully, the leather looks plasticky and Goyard always uses white thread for stitching. (except for black on black bags)



Thank you for your reply!! : )


----------



## habsfan27

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag! Thank you very much!


----------



## naschkatze7

Hi you guys, can someone please authenticate this Goyard for me!?!?!? The dust bag looked a little off to me but the Seller promises it is authentic. I won it on an eBay auction but I want to be sure it is authentic before I send payment! Thank you so much!


----------



## naschkatze7

Hi all, I just purchased a Goyard bag on eBay but I want to be sure that it is authentic before I post payment. The Seller says it is authentic but you never know with eBay. Please let me know if it is real or fake thank you so much !


----------



## R8ted_mmm

habsfan27 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this bag! Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544939
> View attachment 3544941
> View attachment 3544944
> View attachment 3544945
> View attachment 3544947
> View attachment 3544948
> View attachment 3544949



Fake. The pattern alone is dead giveaway.



naschkatze7 said:


> Hi all, I just purchased a Goyard bag on eBay but I want to be sure that it is authentic before I post payment. The Seller says it is authentic but you never know with eBay. Please let me know if it is real or fake thank you so much !



The only thing authentic about this bag is that it is authentically FAKE. Again, the pattern is wrong.


----------



## alizhan

R8ted_mmm said:


> Fake. The pattern alone is dead giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing authentic about this bag is that it is authentically FAKE. Again, the pattern is wrong.



Burst out laughing at your comment!


----------



## jjjane

Hi there,
Can someone help me to authenticate the following wallet? I bought this from poshmark and not sure if it's authentic... I can't find the date code either. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MrGoyard

jjjane said:


> Hi there,
> Can someone help me to authenticate the following wallet? I bought this from poshmark and not sure if it's authentic... I can't find the date code either. Thank you in advance!


 Need more pictures, please see first post.


----------



## jjjane

MrGoyard said:


> Need more pictures, please see first post.



Sorry about that. Are these pictures okay or do you need more?


----------



## IBraga

Hi, Could you pls help me authenticate this Goyard St Louis. Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

jjjane said:


> Sorry about that. Are these pictures okay or do you need more?


Fake, there should not be gaps between the Y's.


----------



## alizhan

MrGoyard said:


> Fake, there should not be gaps between the Y's.



I have the same model bought from Paris boutique for comparison. The serial number can be found inside the zipped compactment on the yellow leather. Very hard to see but it's in second photo


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi! Are there any experts to help confirm the authenticity of this Goyard GM?! TIA

Item Number: 322377147631

Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...147631?hash=item4b0f2ce4ef:g:Qo4AAOSwt5hYYqma


----------



## MrGoyard

MrsJstar said:


> Hi! Are there any experts to help confirm the authenticity of this Goyard GM?! TIA
> 
> Item Number: 322377147631
> 
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...147631?hash=item4b0f2ce4ef:g:Qo4AAOSwt5hYYqma


 Fake


----------



## MrsJstar

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Wow thank you!! So glad I didn't bid! Thanks again for your time and expertise


----------



## Phinlee'smom

Hello!
I just bought my first Goyard bag from an Ebay Seller and am wondering if someone can authenticate this?  I have inspected the bag thoroughly, and it looks real but I am still new to this.  Much appreciated! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232169810423?ul_noapp=true
*http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/Salene1211/library/Goyard green purse*

Apologies in advance if I am not posting this property. Thank you!!


----------



## MrGoyard

Phinlee'smom said:


> Hello!
> I just bought my first Goyard bag from an Ebay Seller and am wondering if someone can authenticate this?  I have inspected the bag thoroughly, and it looks real but I am still new to this.  Much appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232169810423?ul_noapp=true
> *http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/Salene1211/library/Goyard green purse*
> 
> Apologies in advance if I am not posting this property. Thank you!!


 Looks good!


----------



## Phinlee'smom

Yippee!! Yahoo!! Yeehaw!!
Thank you so much Mr. Goyard...I really appreciate your help.


----------



## lookingforsas

Hi ladies,
I am wondering if someone could please help me to authenticate this Goyard. There is no Canadian retailer for Goyard so I found a personal shopper to purchase this one from Paris. It looks real but this is my first Goyard and I have nothing to compare it with. Many many thanks!!!!


----------



## LadyBelle

My grandmother bought this bag at her local flea market for a few dollars some years ago and has been using it as her supermarket bag. She's even washed it a few times and it has actually held up. Haha. 
I've always been curious if it was real so I thought maybe you guys can help.


----------



## MrGoyard

lookingforsas said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am wondering if someone could please help me to authenticate this Goyard. There is no Canadian retailer for Goyard so I found a personal shopper to purchase this one from Paris. It looks real but this is my first Goyard and I have nothing to compare it with. Many many thanks!!!!


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

LadyBelle said:


> My grandmother bought this bag at her local flea market for a few dollars some years ago and has been using it as her supermarket bag. She's even washed it a few times and it has actually held up. Haha.
> I've always been curious if it was real so I thought maybe you guys can help.
> 
> View attachment 3577125
> View attachment 3577126
> 
> View attachment 3577128
> 
> View attachment 3577129
> 
> View attachment 3577130
> 
> View attachment 3577131
> 
> View attachment 3577133
> 
> View attachment 3577134


 Could you please look if there is a 'Made in France' stamp on the piping between the handles on the inside?


----------



## lookingforsas

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you Mr. Goyard! Much appreciatedd!


----------



## Jah garcia

Hi i would want to ask a questions from you guys. So i have a pink goyard that was given to me by my aunt, and i was thinking and just wanna make sure if it is authentic, since im actually not in a doubt until someone notice the stitch but i told her it is maybe because of the usage of the bag since its old. My concern is the font is different in my pouch it says GOYARD and Made in France. While others are in different font and in all caps mine isn't, Others has GOYARD PARIS on the clasp mina has a 6 stars. My aunth is actually a lawyer and i dont think she'll buy a fake one,  I just want to make sure. Please please your help will be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## BuntyB

Ugh, I'm afraid that I got duped on eBay... I'm so mortified. It didn't come with a dust bag but it did come with a Goyard shopping bag which I realise is also meaningless in the grand scheme of things. Could someone please help me with this? Thank you so much! xx

Item Name: 





* GOYARD Authentic Black Chevron Coated Canvas St Louis PM Tote Handbag-NEW!!! *
Item Number: 302191260049
Seller ID: vogue0714
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Auth...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It has a funny glue-like smell to it, too. I can't really describe it. In addition, it has two serial numbers: one is on the tab that attaches to the pouch where I always look for the serial #VAE 020149 and it has another serial #STUO20051 on the inside flap of the coin purse/pochette inside. I'm also uploading two files of the bag in my possession.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

I bought this from eBay seller: pinegroveantiques
Item #: 292007207538
I can't do a clickable link from my phone but I'll update when I'm home. I've included pictures. In any case, the actual Goyardine print looks real, the stripes are straight as are the handles. However, I'm almost certain that tan/black bags have white stitching. I didn't notice this until it was already sent out. It doesn't come with a pochette and I'm going to check to see if it has a made in France embossing on the piping.

Mr. Goyard, what is your gut feeling? I'm on the fence. It looks so real.


----------



## fine_akindo

I am not familiar with this brand and my sister just bought me a Goyard bag. I'm not so confident if this one is real or a good looking fake Goyard.

I don't dare to ask her about the price or what store she bought it from because this is a present.

Please help me authenticate this one please. thank you very much!


----------



## fine_akindo

fine_akindo said:


> I am not familiar with this brand and my sister just bought me a Goyard bag. I'm not so confident if this one is real or a good looking fake Goyard.
> 
> I don't dare to ask her about the price or what store she bought it from because this is a present.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this one please. thank you very much!
> View attachment 3584061



I am adding more pic here


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

fine_akindo said:


> I am adding more pic here
> View attachment 3584154
> 
> View attachment 3584155
> 
> View attachment 3584156



Pattern is off and piping doesn't look like quality leather. Compared to my GM and Comores, it's fake. Wait for Mr. G to confirm.


----------



## MrGoyard

BuntyB said:


> Ugh, I'm afraid that I got duped on eBay... I'm so mortified. It didn't come with a dust bag but it did come with a Goyard shopping bag which I realise is also meaningless in the grand scheme of things. Could someone please help me with this? Thank you so much! xx
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * GOYARD Authentic Black Chevron Coated Canvas St Louis PM Tote Handbag-NEW!!! *
> Item Number: 302191260049
> Seller ID: vogue0714
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Authentic-Black-Chevron-Coated-Canvas-St-Louis-PM-Tote-Handbag-NEW-/302191260049?nma=true&si=ZFc2TutcDxhLt6TYcTJ%2FG7zhVFE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It has a funny glue-like smell to it, too. I can't really describe it. In addition, it has two serial numbers: one is on the tab that attaches to the pouch where I always look for the serial #VAE 020149 and it has another serial #STUO20051 on the inside flap of the coin purse/pochette inside. I'm also uploading two files of the bag in my possession.


 Sorry but it's fake. ;(


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> I bought this from eBay seller: pinegroveantiques
> Item #: 292007207538
> I can't do a clickable link from my phone but I'll update when I'm home. I've included pictures. In any case, the actual Goyardine print looks real, the stripes are straight as are the handles. However, I'm almost certain that tan/black bags have white stitching. I didn't notice this until it was already sent out. It doesn't come with a pochette and I'm going to check to see if it has a made in France embossing on the piping.
> 
> Mr. Goyard, what is your gut feeling? I'm on the fence. It looks so real.


 Sorry to say, but it's fake. Black tan always comes with white stitching.


----------



## MrGoyard

MrGoyard said:


> Sorry to say, but it's fake. Black tan always comes with white stitching. ;(





Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Pattern is off and piping doesn't look like quality leather. Compared to my GM and Comores, it's fake. Wait for Mr. G to confirm.


 Yes, indeed fake.


----------



## fine_akindo

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Pattern is off and piping doesn't look like quality leather. Compared to my GM and Comores, it's fake. Wait for Mr. G to confirm.



thank you for the confirmation.
So sorry for my sis .... she has no idea T_T hope she didn't pay much for this bag


----------



## Helloanna

Hi Ladies,

Can you guys give me your opinion on this pochette I may buy from a 2nd hand store nearby? Pics below, Thanks!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5ZjfLnijdhgQVgxZXUxN2M1U0E


----------



## Jermylol

Hello , 

Could you please help me authentic the goyard bag I purchased ? This goyard croisiere 40 does not have a series code inside the inner pocket. I have done a lot research online about this bag, the authentic ones I saw do have the serial code inside the inner yellow pocket. However, the lag I got is possible to be an older version? Since the patterns of goyard as long as the dots are not quite same everywhere, so I think it may be made during the time while goyard still hand painting all of their bags, so maybe this one is authentic, and back to the time they don't put series code on Goyard Croisiere? 

Thank you so much for your time. I appreciate your help. Have a good day.

I attached all the pics on google drive, since it contains large amount of pics.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzjq7OoGt7OCLS1zcUNSOEZVRE0


----------



## alizhan

Jermylol said:


> View attachment 3586314
> View attachment 3586315
> View attachment 3586313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> Could you please help me authentic the goyard bag I purchased ? This goyard croisiere 40 does not have a series code inside the inner pocket. I have done a lot research online about this bag, the authentic ones I saw do have the serial code inside the inner yellow pocket. However, the lag I got is possible to be an older version? Since the patterns of goyard as long as the dots are not quite same everywhere, so I think it may be made during the time while goyard still hand painting all of their bags, so maybe this one is authentic, and back to the time they don't put series code on Goyard Croisiere?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time. I appreciate your help. Have a good day.
> 
> I attached all the pics on google drive, since it contains large amount of pics.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzjq7OoGt7OCLS1zcUNSOEZVRE0



Every goyard item that I have come across has a code (not really a serial number but indication of the atelier and year/month of batch). Just that the location of the code for some batches are really elusive.  Based on photos per se, I think it's authentic and it's hand painted. Should be around 2015. Croisiere then has base studs like those in your photos. 

Hope Mr Goyard can give you his assessment.


----------



## alizhan

Every goyard item that I have come across has a code (not really a serial number but indication of the atelier and year/month of batch). Just that the location of the code for some batches are really elusive.  Based on photos per se, I think it's authentic and it's hand painted. Should be around 2015. Croisiere then has base studs like those in your photos.

Hope Mr Goyard can give you his assessment.[/QUOTE]

sorry - i meant 2005.


----------



## Jermylol

alizhan said:


> Every goyard item that I have come across has a code (not really a serial number but indication of the atelier and year/month of batch). Just that the location of the code for some batches are really elusive.  Based on photos per se, I think it's authentic and it's hand painted. Should be around 2015. Croisiere then has base studs like those in your photos.
> 
> Hope Mr Goyard can give you his assessment.



sorry - i meant 2005.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for your information! That helps a lot!!!!


----------



## MonaParis

Hello ! Could you please help me authentic the goyard bag please?
Thank you in advance.

Name : Goyard Saint-Louis


----------



## MrGoyard

MonaParis said:


> Hello ! Could you please help me authentic the goyard bag please?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Name : Goyard Saint-Louis


 Fake


----------



## Andalyn

Hello,

Would it be possible to get this authenticated?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ine-233-pm-flap-bag-w-slash-tags-w-slash-tags

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Charlotteclem

AmourCouture said:


> white "vintage" bag is STILL up!
> 
> EM/LTT- maybe we can add this to our file?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Goyard-Black-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Not sure


----------



## Katou ach

Dears I just found this tote at a vintage store with no pouch so cannot tell if it's vintage or fake. Can you please authenticate it ?
Saint Louis GM


View media item 1984View media item 1983View media item 1985


----------



## RRx

Hi all, 

Please can someone have a look at this item on eBay, and see whether it is authentic. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132096393997?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT. It is a Goyard St Sulpice Cardholder, with the item number: 132096393997 and is sold by the seller: m_c-100.

Also, is this Goyard St Sulpice Cardholder authentic? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252770336896?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT. It. The item number is: 
252770336896, and is sold by the seller: anthonyd1967.


----------



## RRx

^ bump.


----------



## falcon2000fa

Hello,
Searching for authentication on this possible Goyard St Louis I found at a second hand store.

I already flipped the photos on my computer and they were correct on my phone....so I am sorry for them being sideways...that's annoying.

Anyway, please let me know your thoughts and if you need more photos.
Thanks!


----------



## calandrashen

Goyard PM Tote
Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me plz?
Thx!


----------



## MrGoyard

falcon2000fa said:


> Hello,
> Searching for authentication on this possible Goyard St Louis I found at a second hand store.
> 
> I already flipped the photos on my computer and they were correct on my phone....so I am sorry for them being sideways...that's annoying.
> 
> Anyway, please let me know your thoughts and if you need more photos.
> Thanks!


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

calandrashen said:


> Goyard PM Tote
> Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me plz?
> Thx!
> View attachment 3609171
> View attachment 3609170
> View attachment 3609172
> View attachment 3609173
> View attachment 3609174
> View attachment 3609175
> View attachment 3609176


 Need a clearer pic of the serial code. And a picture of the Made in France stamp, which should be stamped on the piping on the inside of the bag between the handles.


----------



## MrGoyard

Please make sure to read the first post prior to posting an authentication request. I cannot authenticate items properly if I don't have the required pictures...


----------



## calandrashen

MrGoyard said:


> Need a clearer pic of the serial code. And a picture of the Made in France stamp, which should be stamped on the piping on the inside of the bag between the handles.


Hi!
sorry about that.
	

		
			
		

		
	




thx!


----------



## MrGoyard

calandrashen said:


> Hi!
> sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609996
> View attachment 3609997
> 
> thx!


No worries! I actually mean the made in France stamp on the tote itself. It should be between the handles on the piping, on the inside.


----------



## MrGoyard

Duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## MrGoyard

Duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## jaraico

I would love some help too please. Does have very faint stamp on the inside lining between the handles. Not pictured.


----------



## jaraico

Inside pouch


----------



## MrGoyard

jaraico said:


> Inside pouch


 Looks good


----------



## jaraico

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you for your help.


----------



## nivia13049

Hi can someone please authenticate this for me. This is the Goyard St. Louis Grey PM I bought it off tradesy and I am really hoping it is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## jjaimes-ramirez

Thanks in advance! Bought off eBay. 
First picture is the made in France stamp. Kind of faded.


----------



## MrGoyard

nivia13049 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this for me. This is the Goyard St. Louis Grey PM I bought it off tradesy and I am really hoping it is authentic. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3616644
> View attachment 3616645
> View attachment 3616646
> View attachment 3616647
> View attachment 3616648


 Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

jjaimes-ramirez said:


> Thanks in advance! Bought off eBay.
> First picture is the made in France stamp. Kind of faded.


 Looks good!


----------



## nivia13049

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good!


Thanks so much!


----------



## zeronohiya

First time requesting a Goyard Authentication...fingers crossed.
Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Blue
Listing No: 322440613099
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322440613099?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: By the time you get a chance to look at this, this listing may have ended as I purchased it. I have had awesome luck with her items but I still wanted to get an experts opinion. I can return it if there is a problem. THANKS!!!


----------



## zeronohiya

zeronohiya said:


> First time requesting a Goyard Authentication...fingers crossed.
> Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Blue
> Listing No: 322440613099
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322440613099?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: By the time you get a chance to look at this, this listing may have ended as I purchased it. I have had awesome luck with her items but I still wanted to get an experts opinion. I can return it if there is a problem. THANKS!!!



Bump! Did I do something wrong in the request??


----------



## MrGoyard

zeronohiya said:


> First time requesting a Goyard Authentication...fingers crossed.
> Item: Goyard St. Louis GM Blue
> Listing No: 322440613099
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322440613099?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: By the time you get a chance to look at this, this listing may have ended as I purchased it. I have had awesome luck with her items but I still wanted to get an experts opinion. I can return it if there is a problem. THANKS!!!


 Looks good


----------



## Rkd

Hey! First time here for authentication 
St Louis PM


----------



## MrGoyard

Rkd said:


> Hey! First time here for authentication
> St Louis PM


 Looks good!


----------



## Eblan181

Hi, this is my first time using this site for authentication. Can someone help with letting me know if this is real or not? Its a Godard St Louis GM.


----------



## kzwxu

Can someone help me authentic this wallet ? 
View media item 2181View media item 2180View media item 2179View media item 2178View media item 2177View media item 2176View media item 2174View media item 2175


----------



## kzwxu

Legit check this.
is stitching at the bottom suppose to end off like that?


----------



## Yaahmee

Hello! I just purchased a used Goyard Senat GM pouch online but now that I have received the item I'm a little suspicious of its authenticity. Shouldn't the interior logo stamp be in the Goyard typeface? I'm not as familiar with details of the pattern but there seems to be gaps in the pattern, the "Y"s don't connect.

Thank you in advance for your kind help!
Please let me know if you need better images.

Item Name: Senat GM pouch
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...senat-leather-clutch-bag-goyard-3712370.shtml


----------



## Yaahmee

Yaahmee said:


> Hello! I just purchased a used Goyard Senat GM pouch online but now that I have received the item I'm a little suspicious of its authenticity.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your kind help!
> Please let me know if you need better images.
> 
> Item Name: Senat GM pouch
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...senat-leather-clutch-bag-goyard-3712370.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3634575
> View attachment 3634959
> View attachment 3634585
> View attachment 3634586
> View attachment 3634963
> View attachment 3634961
> View attachment 3634962
> View attachment 3634964


Adding more photos


----------



## alizhan

Yaahmee said:


> Adding more photos
> View attachment 3634977



Compared to my Senat, I am positive that this is not authentic. A number of giveaways but chevron is most obvious. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3634978


----------



## Yaahmee

alizhan said:


> Compared to my Senat, I am positive that this is not authentic. A number of giveaways but chevron is most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634978



I'm sorry I cannot view the attachment, it says I do not have permission. Since you own an authentic Senat can I ask about the lining of the pouch? Can you pull the bottom of the lining out or does it lie flat against the leather? The material of the lining feels more like polyester than twill but I'm not that familiar with twill. Also, is the interior logo in the Goyard typeface? 

I think you're right, I think it's a fake...grrrr.


----------



## alizhan

Yaahmee said:


> I'm sorry I cannot view the attachment, it says I do not have permission. Since you own an authentic Senat can I ask about the lining of the pouch? Can you pull the bottom of the lining out or does it lie flat against the leather? The material of the lining feels more like polyester than twill but I'm not that familiar with twill. Also, is the interior logo in the Goyard typeface?
> 
> I think you're right, I think it's a fake...grrrr.


No, u cant pull out the bottom of the interior fabric lining at all.  For older senats, the goyard logo was stamped on a leather piece sewed on lining and for newer senats (2016 onwards?), it is replaced by a small leather pocket which doesnt look like yours at all.


----------



## Yaahmee

alizhan said:


> No, u cant pull out the bottom of the interior fabric lining at all.  For older senats, the goyard logo was stamped on a leather piece sewed on lining and for newer senats (2016 onwards?), it is replaced by a small leather pocket which doesnt look like yours at all.


Hmmm....okay. Thank you so much for your help!
I guess I'll wait for the official word from the authenticator.


----------



## TheFrancophile

Hi there! 
I have occasionally come across the pochette of the Goyard St Louis with the snap covered with leather.  To my knowledge, this is fake.  Could an expert please clarify this?  I read somewhere that Goyard does not cover the snaps of the St Louis.

Item Name:  Goyard St Louis PM Black
Item Number:  302249635862
Seller ID:  shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302249635862

Thank you very much!


----------



## Yaahmee

Hi, sorry but did I forget to include any info or images for authentication? 



Yaahmee said:


> Item Name: Senat GM pouch
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...senat-leather-clutch-bag-goyard-3712370.shtml
> 
> View attachment 3634575
> View attachment 3634959
> View attachment 3634585
> View attachment 3634586
> View attachment 3634963
> View attachment 3634962
> View attachment 3634964
> View attachment 3634966


----------



## MrGoyard

Eblan181 said:


> Hi, this is my first time using this site for authentication. Can someone help with letting me know if this is real or not? Its a Godard St Louis GM.


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

kzwxu said:


> Can someone help me authentic this wallet ?
> View media item 2181View media item 2180View media item 2179View media item 2178View media item 2177View media item 2176View media item 2174View media item 2175





kzwxu said:


> Legit check this.
> is stitching at the bottom suppose to end off like that?


Need a picture of the date code and a closeup of the Goyard Made in France embossing.


----------



## MrGoyard

Yaahmee said:


> Adding more photos
> View attachment 3634977


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Double post, sorry.


----------



## greyf10

Item: Goyard St Suplice Card Holder Gray
Listing No: 222446457701
Seller: bookslane
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222446457701?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Yaahmee

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for your help, it just didn't seem right. I really appreciate it! I've submitted a request to return the item.


----------



## shadowgirl

Hi -

I am new.This is being sold by a friend of a friend. No attached pouch or dustbag. Is this authentic. It is suppose to be a St. Louis Pm. Thank you!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

shadowgirl said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am new.This is being sold by a friend of a friend. No attached pouch or dustbag. Is this authentic. It is suppose to be a St. Louis Pm. Thank you!



Fake. Save your money. The pattern is wrong right off the bat.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item Name: Goyard Travel bag with bottom compartment
Item Number: 232250893905
Seller ID: 123ariel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232250893905

Comments: I have no clue on how to autheticate when it comes to goyard, especially when it's vintage. Plastic zipper throws me off and also stamp. If someone can help me that would be great! Thanks for your time.


----------



## shadowgirl

R8ted_mmm said:


> Fake. Save your money. The pattern is wrong right off the bat.




R8ted_mmm  - Thank you very much for the feedback.


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Please authenticate this St. Louis PM yellow...


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Ellie Mae said:


> I assume *Steph* that your bag is on Ebay now, as the photos are the same as yours posted previously, as is the story about where purchased, yada-yada.
> 
> If this is indeed your bag on ebay...I am wondering why you list your location on PF as Kansas, but your location on Ebay as Tx?
> 
> ETA: OOPS... listing removed... hmmm.. there was something about this listing that ebay did not like...


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Ellie Mae said:


> I assume *Steph* that your bag is on Ebay now, as the photos are the same as yours posted previously, as is the story about where purchased, yada-yada.
> 
> If this is indeed your bag on ebay...I am wondering why you list your location on PF as Kansas, but your location on Ebay as Tx?
> 
> ETA: OOPS... listing removed... hmmm.. there was something about this listing that ebay did not like...


----------



## neilmc1974

Hi everyone, can you let me know if looks ok or not. Many thanks.











http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152481572154?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lillibear

Just bought this but the stamp looks hinky. Anybody have an opinion?


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Can someone confirm authenticity?


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

LoreleiVictoria said:


> Can someone confirm authenticity?


It's called the Grenadine Bordeaux


----------



## neilmc1974

Any luck with authenticating this one? 


neilmc1974 said:


> Hi everyone, can you let me know if looks ok or not. Many thanks.
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647913
> View attachment 3647914
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647913
> View attachment 3647914
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152481572154?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kelem1972

From what I can tell, I think it's the older Senat model. I have one like it that I bought at the Paris atelier in 2014 that seems consistent with your pictures. Is that where you got yours from as well?

Also, is gray considered a special color?



Yaahmee said:


> I'm sorry I cannot view the attachment, it says I do not have permission. Since you own an authentic Senat can I ask about the lining of the pouch? Can you pull the bottom of the lining out or does it lie flat against the leather? The material of the lining feels more like polyester than twill but I'm not that familiar with twill. Also, is the interior logo in the Goyard typeface?
> 
> I think you're right, I think it's a fake...grrrr.[/QUOTEth


----------



## scbear00

Hello!

Item:  Saint Louis PM
No link
Photos:  <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s22.photobucket.com/user/scbear00/embed/slideshow/goyard for Pf"></iframe>


I acquired this Saint Louis this week from a consignment store that has never steered me wrong, but I'd like to double check.  If there is anything else I could photograph, just let me know!  Thanks so much


----------



## gravellea

scbear00 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item:  Saint Louis PM
> No link
> Photos:  <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s22.photobucket.com/user/scbear00/embed/slideshow/goyard for Pf"></iframe>
> I acquired this Saint Louis this week from a consignment store that has never steered me wrong, but I'd like to double check.  If there is anything else I could photograph, just let me know!  Thanks so much



It looks fake to me, I don't think that Goyard has ever done buttons on the pouch that were not a silver hardware, but I could be wrong. The stitching on the handles is throwing me off. It could be authentic and have had a third party repair, which if you ask me, looks poorly done. Personally, I would try and get your money back if you paid a lot for it.


----------



## scbear00

gravellea said:


> It looks fake to me, I don't think that Goyard has ever done buttons on the pouch that were not a silver hardware, but I could be wrong. The stitching on the handles is throwing me off. It could be authentic and have had a third party repair, which if you ask me, looks poorly done. Personally, I would try and get your money back if you paid a lot for it.



The snap is what is throwing me off as well!! Having a hard time finding one that was red leather and not a silver embossed. I can get my money back, but I only paid $300 so if it's real, it's a great deal and I could send it off for restoration because the handles are very worn.


----------



## caligirll06

Item: Authentic GOYARD ORANGE & TAN CANVAS BAG & WALLET Tote
Listing No:  132145798584
Seller: vonkorand0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...798584?hash=item1ec480ddb8:g:BlkAAOSwzgBY3xdv

Clearly very skeptical of a seller with 0 feedback, but looking for a tote that I can have painted by my favorite artist, so doesn't need to be new/perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can request additional pictures as well  THANK YOU!


----------



## TheFrancophile

caligirll06 said:


> Item: Authentic GOYARD ORANGE & TAN CANVAS BAG & WALLET Tote
> Listing No:  132145798584
> Seller: vonkorand0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...798584?hash=item1ec480ddb8:g:BlkAAOSwzgBY3xdv
> 
> Clearly very skeptical of a seller with 0 feedback, but looking for a tote that I can have painted by my favorite artist, so doesn't need to be new/perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can request additional pictures as well  THANK YOU!





caligirll06 said:


> Item: Authentic GOYARD ORANGE & TAN CANVAS BAG & WALLET Tote
> Listing No:  132145798584
> Seller: vonkorand0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...798584?hash=item1ec480ddb8:g:BlkAAOSwzgBY3xdv
> 
> Clearly very skeptical of a seller with 0 feedback, but looking for a tote that I can have painted by my favorite artist, so doesn't need to be new/perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can request additional pictures as well  THANK YOU!


----------



## TheFrancophile

Oops! Butterfingers ... I hope an admin could remove the above. Anyway, I would be skeptical about sellers with zero feedback and with names ending with '0', '_0' or '-0'.  They are usually scammers trying to make a quick buck by listing low.  Sometimes they post pics of obvious fakes or pics of authentic bags but send a fake one to the winning bidder.  A lot of these scammers list their item location as somewhere in the USA or Europe but they are actually located in China!  You can try spotting such sellers and there are many!


----------



## Mperez223

I think I already know the answer, but would love a confirmation 

Authenticate for me please 

Here is the photobucket album: http://s652.photobucket.com/user/mperez223/library/


----------



## MrGoyard

greyf10 said:


> Item: Goyard St Suplice Card Holder Gray
> Listing No: 222446457701
> Seller: bookslane
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222446457701?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3642894
> View attachment 3642895
> View attachment 3642896
> View attachment 3642897
> View attachment 3642898


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

LoreleiVictoria said:


> Please authenticate this St. Louis PM yellow...


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

neilmc1974 said:


> Hi everyone, can you let me know if looks ok or not. Many thanks.
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647913
> View attachment 3647914
> View attachment 3647908
> View attachment 3647911
> View attachment 3647913
> View attachment 3647914
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152481572154?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Need more pictures, please read first post.


----------



## MrGoyard

LoreleiVictoria said:


> Can someone confirm authenticity?


 What does the date code say?


----------



## MrGoyard

caligirll06 said:


> Item: Authentic GOYARD ORANGE & TAN CANVAS BAG & WALLET Tote
> Listing No:  132145798584
> Seller: vonkorand0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...798584?hash=item1ec480ddb8:g:BlkAAOSwzgBY3xdv
> 
> Clearly very skeptical of a seller with 0 feedback, but looking for a tote that I can have painted by my favorite artist, so doesn't need to be new/perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can request additional pictures as well  THANK YOU!


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

scbear00 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item:  Saint Louis PM
> No link
> Photos:  <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s22.photobucket.com/user/scbear00/embed/slideshow/goyard for Pf"></iframe>
> 
> 
> I acquired this Saint Louis this week from a consignment store that has never steered me wrong, but I'd like to double check.  If there is anything else I could photograph, just let me know!  Thanks so much


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Mperez223 said:


> I think I already know the answer, but would love a confirmation
> 
> Authenticate for me please
> 
> Here is the photobucket album: http://s652.photobucket.com/user/mperez223/library/


 Fake


----------



## flamee

Goyard St Louis PM in Black/Black

Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag for me? Bought this bag preowned and i


----------



## flamee

flamee said:


> Goyard St Louis PM in Black/Black
> 
> Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag for me? Bought this bag preowned and i


----------



## joananem

Need help authenticating this bag please


----------



## MrGoyard

flamee said:


> Goyard St Louis PM in Black/Black
> 
> Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag for me? Bought this bag preowned and i


 Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

joananem said:


> Need help authenticating this bag please


 Sorry, but these are pictures of several different bags.


----------



## joananem

MrGoyard said:


> Sorry, but these are pictures of several different bags.



I have the bag in my possession. It is one bag. Maybe the pics are not clear of what tpart of the bag they are?


----------



## Msupertramp

started following Goyrd on IG, and am a bit puzzeld with some pics there. as per my knowledge, logo Y is always centered to the bag, and symetric to handles, am refering to Anjou tote. for me this was a first tell when authenticating the bag, however on some pictures there that is not the case. could anyone please confirm this, thanks xx


----------



## R8ted_mmm

MrGoyard said:


> Sorry, but these are pictures of several different bags.





joananem said:


> I have the bag in my possession. It is one bag. Maybe the pics are not clear of what tpart of the bag they are?



Pic number 7 (counting down from the top) shows a bag and wallet with black leather trim, not tan.


----------



## MrGoyard

joananem said:


> I have the bag in my possession. It is one bag. Maybe the pics are not clear of what tpart of the bag they are?


I see a picture of a black on black Saint Louis in the middle of black/tan Saint Louis pictures. 
Please read first post for needed pictures.


----------



## oneandup

need help to authenticate this jeanne mm. i hope it's possible to authenticate with the following photos.. thanks so much in adv.


----------



## MrGoyard

oneandup said:


> need help to authenticate this jeanne mm. i hope it's possible to authenticate with the following photos.. thanks so much in adv.


Please read the first post for the required pictures.


----------



## Usman Khan

Hello, Im thinking of buying a Goyard Florida belt from ebay and wanted to know if it was authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GOYARD...f84ecaf&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262918841544


----------



## MrGoyard

Usman Khan said:


> Hello, Im thinking of buying a Goyard Florida belt from ebay and wanted to know if it was authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GOYARD-BELT-MONOGRAM-LEATHER-BLACK-SZ-85-SILVER-black-BUCKLE-28-30/282421644570?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=908ed1e2778e4054a8d98d051f84ecaf&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=262918841544


 Fake


----------



## itscheryl

I'm about to meet the seller tomorrow. I hope someone can help me authenticate this Goyard St Luis PM. 

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/itscharlotte/slideshow/


----------



## itscheryl

I'm about to meet the seller tomorrow. I hope someone can help me authenticate this Goyard St Luis PM.

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/itscharlotte/slideshow/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tracey Alcantara

Hi ladiea. Can you help me authenticate my Goyard St. louis Tote bag? My mom gave this to me and i dont know if this one's real or not. I've done my research already and still, have no idea if its authentic or not i hope you could help me. Thanks xxx

Ps: i'm a newbie here.


----------



## kleigh90

Hi. New to this....can you please authenticate this listing that is currently on Ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD...990befb&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=182507436095


----------



## esile

Can someone authenticate this Goyard St. Louis Tote for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## MrGoyard

itscheryl said:


> I'm about to meet the seller tomorrow. I hope someone can help me authenticate this Goyard St Luis PM.
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/itscharlotte/slideshow/


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Tracey Alcantara said:


> Hi ladiea. Can you help me authenticate my Goyard St. louis Tote bag? My mom gave this to me and i dont know if this one's real or not. I've done my research already and still, have no idea if its authentic or not i hope you could help me. Thanks xxx
> 
> Ps: i'm a newbie here.


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

esile said:


> Can someone authenticate this Goyard St. Louis Tote for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688652
> View attachment 3688653
> View attachment 3688654
> View attachment 3688655
> View attachment 3688656
> View attachment 3688657
> View attachment 3688658
> View attachment 3688661
> View attachment 3688664
> View attachment 3688665


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

kleigh90 said:


> Hi. New to this....can you please authenticate this listing that is currently on Ebay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Saint-Louis-GM-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-PVC-Canvas-Leather-Black-A-5258/172655099675?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=c15a5bf5958d454ea4cca0ad9990befb&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=182507436095


 Looks good


----------



## esile

MrGoyard said:


> Fake



You're awesome! Thank you!


----------



## kleigh90

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good



Great! Thanks so much


----------



## itscheryl

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


OMG! Seriously?! I'm screwed. May I know how its fake?


----------



## hd105

Hi Everyone,

I would like to ask your kind assistance to authenticate the following Goyard bifold mens wallet, the seller insisted that the wallet is authentic Goyard and the brand stamping font looks a bit different:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GOYARD-Black-Coated-Canvas-Leather-Bifold-Wallet-Free-Shipping-/112388094601?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=DRKQvo6VcabIPK6%2FHXkCG6OXGn0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc








Thanks before.


----------



## chantellebags

Hi,
I need help. Can you please authenticate this saigon for me. I bought it from an upscale consignment shop. But i cant find the serial number or made in stamp. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ardens Sol




----------



## sassy702

Can you please help authenticate this. I believe the number is VAE 120181 thank you

Item: Goyard card case


----------



## conchapombo

PLease! Help me and authenticated this blue Goyard


----------



## Louyasa

Morning! I've bought a St Louis right now at Vestiaire Collective. Do you think they are qualified to spot a counterfeit? I have read bad opiniones and I'm worried. Please see the pictures attached and give your opinion. Just to be forewarned. Thanks a lot for you great help


----------



## bagreedy

Please help authenticate this card case:

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Maison-...616627?hash=item3ae4ac8cb3:g:N04AAOSwBt5ZHVUy

Item no:  252944616627

Item description: Goyard st sulpice card holder black


----------



## misspanda88

Hello can
anyone help me authenticate this goyard st louis pm in grey? i m interested to purchase it but never deal with this seller before so i m abit nervous about it. tia


----------



## Lover1234567

Dear authenticator, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this goyard senat. 

Item name: Goyard Document Wallet Holder Senat IPad case Bag Clutch Travel Leather Laptop
Item number: 262991424014
Seller ID: rare_wearables 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262991424014?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MrGoyard

sassy702 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this. I believe the number is VAE 120181 thank you
> 
> Item: Goyard card case


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

conchapombo said:


> View attachment 3694642
> View attachment 3694643
> View attachment 3694645
> View attachment 3694645
> View attachment 3694643
> View attachment 3694650
> View attachment 3694646
> View attachment 3694652
> View attachment 3694638
> View attachment 3694640
> View attachment 3694641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLease! Help me and authenticated this blue Goyard


 I've never seen a Saint Louis without the Made in France stamp underneath the Goyard Paris stamp. So I would stay away from this one.


----------



## MrGoyard

misspanda88 said:


> Hello can
> anyone help me authenticate this goyard st louis pm in grey? i m interested to purchase it but never deal with this seller before so i m abit nervous about it. tia


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Lover1234567 said:


> Dear authenticator, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this goyard senat.
> 
> Item name: Goyard Document Wallet Holder Senat IPad case Bag Clutch Travel Leather Laptop
> Item number: 262991424014
> Seller ID: rare_wearables
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262991424014?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Fake


----------



## Lover1234567

Thanks!!
Could you also please please authenticate this bag for me ? I think it's the marquises? Thank you. 



MrGoyard said:


> Fake


----------



## drewjonn

Hi,

I just purchased this item off Grailed and its on the way to me right now. Seems like the seller has a decent reputation and his Instagram account: *homme_vide* shows a bit of credibility.

Since I haven't authenticated this item yet, I need to know if I need to make a refund through Paypal. I am still on the buyer protection program but I need to ensure the authenticity real soon, so here follows the pictures out from the post. If they are not enough, I will take some more detailed pictures of the item once it arrives; including the bags and receipts, but here they are for now.

*I would truly appreciate your help! I need to make sure I am not buying a fake as I am paying a lot for this.*


----------



## drewjonn

Hi, this is to continue my previous post for authenticity. The item has arrived and it seems that it is actually different from the pictures, especially this side. The Goyard logo seems to be a bit too much down and also that it is not perfectly lined.

I have some time til' November to start a dispute and receive a full refund from Paypal, so I truly need authenticators to help me sort this out.


----------



## sanas

I just got this bag (purchased through ebay) and am unsure about authenticity. It is an inch or so smaller than what a PM should be. Name is Goyard PM and seller id is sunbeemer. Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thanks.


----------



## goyna

Item: goyard St. Louis gm
Listing number:182622904081
Seller: Gata_rome
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182622904081?redirect=mobile


----------



## MrGoyard

Lover1234567 said:


> Thanks!!
> Could you also please please authenticate this bag for me ? I think it's the marquises? Thank you.


 What does the date code say?


----------



## MrGoyard

drewjonn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased this item off Grailed and its on the way to me right now. Seems like the seller has a decent reputation and his Instagram account: *homme_vide* shows a bit of credibility.
> 
> Since I haven't authenticated this item yet, I need to know if I need to make a refund through Paypal. I am still on the buyer protection program but I need to ensure the authenticity real soon, so here follows the pictures out from the post. If they are not enough, I will take some more detailed pictures of the item once it arrives; including the bags and receipts, but here they are for now.
> 
> *I would truly appreciate your help! I need to make sure I am not buying a fake as I am paying a lot for this.*


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

sanas said:


> I just got this bag (purchased through ebay) and am unsure about authenticity. It is an inch or so smaller than what a PM should be. Name is Goyard PM and seller id is sunbeemer. Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thanks.


 Fake, Goyard does not make this color.


----------



## MrGoyard

goyna said:


> Item: goyard St. Louis gm
> Listing number:182622904081
> Seller: Gata_rome
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182622904081?redirect=mobile


 The pictures in the listing are of more than one bag, so I would not trust this.


----------



## msjackson

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/goyard-black-coated-canvas-belvedere-saddle-bag.html


----------



## MESK926

Please let me know if I've been scammed. I REGRETed winning the bid on this bag because after I won, there was a identical listing with the same pictures. I've contacted the buyer yesterday and called him out but have not responded.


----------



## Skrrrrt

So i know this is purse blog but i got this goyard belt from a friend who swears it real, done a little research my self to no avail to know if it's true Goyard or not, here the pics if anyone could let me know i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## kat_vil

please help me authenticate this.


----------



## gdiune

Hi, please help authenticate. Thank you!!


----------



## Alastrina

Please authenticate this louis GM


----------



## goyna

MrGoyard said:


> The pictures in the listing are of more than one bag, so I would not trust this.


Thank you so much for your help, however it was too late too cancel the purchase and I received the bag, here are some pictures please help with your expertise


----------



## goyna

Thank you so much for your help, however it was too late too cancel the purchase and I received the bag, here are some pictures please help with your expertise


----------



## Givenchy18

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM

Serial Number: MAE 020163


----------



## Oarabyard

I just purchased a goyard card holder yesterday at the San Francisco location. Is it common for the chevrons to not be perfectly straight (vertically)? It seems minor, it's more evident I look at the edge of the wallet.


----------



## Justlt

Hi, please could you tell me if this is authentic?
http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Justa_Preststulen/library/


----------



## Nicnb

Please authentic for me thank you!

Item: Goyard St. Louis Tote with Wallet 
Listing number: 332293726560
Seller: 2010tazulay1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332293726560


----------



## Nussy_n

Dear Goyard guru,

Would you be kindly assess this bag? The seller claimed that the bag is authentic however doesn't come with dust bag or receipt. 

Goyard St Louis PM Tote in orange
Item#: 332309916838
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Goyard-St-Louis-PM-Tote-in-orange-/332309916838?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Seller ID: oliviaavleun_0(14)


----------



## Anushree

AmourCouture said:


> Based on the photo of the snap, handles, and stamp it looks ok (Although the letters in GOYARD are spaced farther apart than usual but apparently this isn't uncommon).
> 
> The photos of the canvas of the bag are too small for me to tell difinitively IMO.  I can't get an idea of the texture.
> 
> Goyard would not have hand painted it if it was not authentic.
> 
> A photo of the receipt could be the kicker if you can get it.





Swanky said:


> _NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements._
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> 1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. Searches  can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add *   to  the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions:
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item  Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).  This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the  macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the  details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> 
> Front
> Back
> Side
> Bottom
> Zipper
> Heatstamp (Goyard Made in France)
> Date Code
> Zipper Pulls
> Snaps (front and back)
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper  format.
> 
> 4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.
> 
> 5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request. Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If  the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments.    Remember,  we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so    please be  patient.
> 
> 6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response. Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted. So please do not ask us for an opinion.
> 
> 8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to  request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this  thread.
> 
> 9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in  this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just  use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there.   In    the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can  intervene.  Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be  treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or    professional authentications  and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Mikey82582

Hello, new to this form 

Can someone please HELP authenticate this listing on eBay?
item #272781921225, ending on Aug-04-17 22:14:41 PDT - Goyard

Thank you for your help in this.
Best,
M


----------



## Mikey82582

Hello, new to this form 

Can someone please HELP authenticate this listing on eBay?
item #272781921225, ending on Aug-04-17 22:14:41 PDT - Goyard

Thank you for your help in this.
Best,
Mike


----------



## enza991

Himcan someone,please,help me to authenticate this 
Item: Goyard mini Senat
Seller: elady website
Link: https://mall.elady.com/bf310146.html


----------



## serene_neo

Hi, would be really grateful for help to authenticate this one. Thank you very much in advance! It's a sac hardy pm


----------



## a4alice

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Goyard? 
Bag: Goyard Saigon PM
Seller: flagirl1977
Listing #: 282595490420
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Auth...490420?hash=item41cc00fa74:g:kGEAAOSwJLJZf-93


Thanks!


----------



## enza991

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good!


Hi,i just received a Goyard mini senat,that i bought from the elady japan website and i just paid 100 euro of doganal fees . I always loved Goyard,but in my country there are no shops,so google was the only answer.Since i've never had a Goyard item and online there are no good guides to spot fakes, can you,please, give a look at MY  photos  and authenticate it? I'd really like to receive your opinion,since ,if it's fake ,i can return the item to the seller and get a refund. I took many photos to help you. Thanks in advance and have  a good day!!


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,i just received a Goyard mini senat,that i bought from the elady japan website and i just paid 100 euro of doganal fees . I always loved Goyard,but in my country there are no shops,so google was the only answer.Since i've never had a Goyard item and online there are no good guides to spot fakes, can you,please, give a look at MY  photos  and authenticate it? I'd really like to receive your opinion,since ,if it's fake ,i can return the item to the seller and get a refund. I took many photos to help you. Thanks in advance and have  a good day!!


Other photos


----------



## Zear77

Hello,
I got a GOYARD Senat Sleeve MM Clutch Bag Pouch 
I would be grateful for help me authenticate this senat
Thank you!

Size: 
Bag Length: 25 cm, Bag Height: 19 cm
serial number: SAR020113
color: navy blue


----------



## miguelrmzg

can you authenticate these three listings please

https://www.grailed.com/listings/2895817-Goyard-Goyard-Bifold-Black-Wallet-brand-new-100--authentic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maison-Goya...369287?hash=item3aecf1bf47:g:l40AAOSwaZJZiJXx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...571650?hash=item2cc3fb0f82:g:DQYAAOSwhSVZg5Vd


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Other photos


please


----------



## enza991




----------



## louien

Help experts!

Item: Goyard croisiere 35
Listing number: 182698002293
Seller: rycwell
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Croi...d=182585743652&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

As always, thank you!


----------



## Green Lee

Hi, experts of Goyard!
Could you kindly authenticate this Goyard?
It looks pretty close to authentic Goyard to my eyes, but I don't know if light grey was ever made like that.
I could use your expertise. 
Thanks,


----------



## Happebid

I haven't been getting much luck with this private seller but I have only managed to get a serial number from a duffel bag I am interested in.  I have been looking throughout this forum discussion to find this similar tag.  I am just curious if there is such a serial tag from a Goyard duffel bag.


----------



## enza991

Hi,i just received a Goyard mini senat,that i bought from the elady japan website and i just paid 100 euro of doganal fees . I always loved Goyard,but in my country there are no shops,so google was the only answer.Since i've never had a Goyard item and online there are no good guides to spot fakes, can you,please, give a look at MY photos and authenticate it? I'd really like to receive your opinion,since ,if it's fake ,i can return the item to the seller and get a refund. I took many photos to help you. Thanks in advance and have a good day!!


----------



## enza991

Other photos


----------



## serene_neo

Hi, I finally received my item and 2 things throw me off - 1. There are 2 stamped logos : 1 on one side next to the zipper of the bag and the other on the inside flap of the pouch. 
2. The white print on the pouch seems darker and more pinkish than the entire bag.
Would really appreciate help on this! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## serene_neo

Same post as above


----------



## serene_neo

And a last picture that shows the difference in colour of the print


----------



## tangerinekiwi

Good day everyone,
I would appreciate help in authenticating this Croisiere 35 I plan to buy from an online seller. The seller is confident it's authentic but being a newbie, I am a bit doubtful with the stamping. Thank   you very much for your help!


----------



## enza991

PLEASE


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Other photos


please


----------



## Alexholtzclaw5

Need some help!! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: 
*Goyard St Louis GM Red Totebag*
Item Number: 292216133061
Seller ID: shop_hjo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292216133061?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648


----------



## enza991

Does Goyard use or have used ''excella'' zipper?I mean the mark signed under the classic zipper pull?


----------



## enza991

Hi,i just received a Goyard mini senat,that i bought from the elady japan website and i just paid 100 euro of doganal fees . I always loved Goyard,but in my country there are no shops,so google was the only answer.Since i've never had a Goyard item and online there are no good guides to spot fakes, can you,please, give a look at MY photos and authenticate it? I'd really like to receive your opinion,since ,if it's fake ,i can return the item to the seller and get a refund. I took many photos to help you. Thanks in advance and have a good day!!


----------



## enza991

Other photos


----------



## MrGoyard

Green Lee said:


> Hi, experts of Goyard!
> Could you kindly authenticate this Goyard?
> It looks pretty close to authentic Goyard to my eyes, but I don't know if light grey was ever made like that.
> I could use your expertise.
> Thanks,


Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

enza991 said:


> Other photos


Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

serene_neo said:


> And a last picture that shows the difference in colour of the print


Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

Zear77 said:


> Hello,
> I got a GOYARD Senat Sleeve MM Clutch Bag Pouch
> I would be grateful for help me authenticate this senat
> Thank you!
> 
> Size:
> Bag Length: 25 cm, Bag Height: 19 cm
> serial number: SAR020113
> color: navy blue
> View attachment 3788796
> View attachment 3788797
> View attachment 3788798
> View attachment 3788799
> View attachment 3788800
> View attachment 3788801
> View attachment 3788802
> View attachment 3788803
> View attachment 3788804
> View attachment 3788805


Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Been extremely busy lately! But I am back authenticating items. But please make sure to read the first post of this thread, to see all needed pictures.


----------



## enza991

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much!!Have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Hello Goyard Gurus, 

I was wondering if you could please authenticate this bag. After I searched the thread, I noticed this bag had a request to be authenticated, from the same seller who had posted this bag once before, and it sold, however it was relisted. I am not sure if it received an answer to its authenticity or not,  I couldn't find it in the thread. I apologize for the inconvenience if it were answered already, I didn't see it in the thread anywhere. 

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Tote w/Wallet
Item Number: 332352618102
Seller ID: 2010tazulay1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...618102?hash=item4d61c27e76:g:A38AAOSwpONZXXn1

Thank you and Kind Regards,

lapetitecaniche


----------



## serene_neo

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Many many thanks MrGoyard!


----------



## MrGoyard

lapetitecaniche said:


> Hello Goyard Gurus,
> 
> I was wondering if you could please authenticate this bag. After I searched the thread, I noticed this bag had a request to be authenticated, from the same seller who had posted this bag once before, and it sold, however it was relisted. I am not sure if it received an answer to its authenticity or not,  I couldn't find it in the thread. I apologize for the inconvenience if it were answered already, I didn't see it in the thread anywhere.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis Tote w/Wallet
> Item Number: 332352618102
> Seller ID: 2010tazulay1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-L...618102?hash=item4d61c27e76:g:A38AAOSwpONZXXn1
> 
> Thank you and Kind Regards,
> 
> lapetitecaniche


Fake


----------



## lapetitecaniche

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Thank you, you're the best, MrGoyard!


----------



## alizhan

MrGoyard said:


> Been extremely busy lately! But I am back authenticating items. But please make sure to read the first post of this thread, to see all needed pictures.


Welcome back, Mr Goyard!


----------



## macsevd

Hello, thank u in advance. Please help me authenticate this:

Name: Goyard saigon mm
Item number: 332353300202
Seller: lilygus
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-Tan...%3A2198807f15e0a861e0249ac1fffd234a%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## charmifox

Thank you authenticators in advance for taking a look at this listing! It's much appreciated 

Name: Goyard PM Classic Color Handbag
Item Number: 172832737809
Seller: louisecollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-pm-classic-color-handbag/172832737809

Additional pictures are attached.

Thank you again!


----------



## MrGoyard

alizhan said:


> Welcome back, Mr Goyard!


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## MrGoyard

charmifox said:


> Thank you authenticators in advance for taking a look at this listing! It's much appreciated
> 
> Name: Goyard PM Classic Color Handbag
> Item Number: 172832737809
> Seller: louisecollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-pm-classic-color-handbag/172832737809
> 
> Additional pictures are attached.
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 3807380
> View attachment 3807381
> View attachment 3807383
> View attachment 3807384
> View attachment 3807385
> View attachment 3807386
> View attachment 3807387
> View attachment 3807389


Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

macsevd said:


> Hello, thank u in advance. Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Name: Goyard saigon mm
> Item number: 332353300202
> Seller: lilygus
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-Tan-Wood-Handle-Goyard-Saigon-MM-/332353300202?hash=item4d61cce6ea:g:6RYAAOSwiONYM5C4&_trkparms=pageci%3A68a30a7f-8ad2-11e7-b0a3-74dbd1803b1b%7Cparentrq%3A2198807f15e0a861e0249ac1fffd234a%7Ciid%3A3


Need a picture of the date code.


----------



## Happebid

Good day,
I was wondering if I may be able to authenticate the following wallet.  This wallet was purchased through eBay and if the item turns out to be a fake, would you please be able to mention which areas point out the item being a fake.  I will try to build up a case against this seller.


----------



## Jessicasten

Hello. Is this authentic??? S
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
pls authenticate​


----------



## Joseph Janiszewski

Pretty sure this is fake but could someone please confirm? Also not sure if this would make a difference bought I bought it used in Japan. I can also post more pictures/pictures with better lighting if needed.


----------



## MrGoyard

Happebid said:


> Good day,
> I was wondering if I may be able to authenticate the following wallet.  This wallet was purchased through eBay and if the item turns out to be a fake, would you please be able to mention which areas point out the item being a fake.  I will try to build up a case against this seller.


 Fake.
Y's should always connect, there should be no space between them. 
The Goyard stamp is not correct, it's too deeply stamped.


----------



## MrGoyard

Jessicasten said:


> View attachment 3813363
> View attachment 3813364
> View attachment 3813364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Is this authentic??? S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813372
> View attachment 3813371
> View attachment 3813368
> View attachment 3813369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls authenticate​


 Fake


----------



## Joseph Janiszewski

Added some more pictures...

Edit: Sorry, meant to quote my last post with the added pictures.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Greetings, thank you for your time.  I did my homework but still not sure about this one. Is it odd that I cannot clearly see the "monroe" on the monogram?

Goyard St Louis PM
Seller: Clothing_tons_of_it 


SOLD here: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Goyard...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## Elenahad

Hi there i was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, would like to know if this SL is authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item: GOYARD ST LOUIS PM BORDEAUX
Seller: Viatrice Van Chua
Website: NA (She sells privately)
Photos are provided for reference


----------



## MarieCurious

[QUOTE="MrGoyard, post: 31458030, member: 358571" hi could you please look at this for me? Does it look authentic?


----------



## maria1409

Hi im glad i found this thread. Please Mr. Goyard help me authenticate this item. Your expertise and confirmation will be much appreciated. Thank you very much taking time.


----------



## maria1409

maria1409 said:


> Hi im glad i found this thread. Please Mr. Goyard help me authenticate this item. Your expertise and confirmation will be much appreciated. Thank you very much taking time.



Hi mr goyard here is one more picture of the bag. I hope this would help authenticating this bag. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## mahleene

please help authenticate the below. 
thank you.

item name: goyard st. louis pm yellow 
item number: 112579311774
seller id: n_cash
link: https://www.ebay.ph/i/112579311774


----------



## maria1409

Hi good day papertiger.  Im so glad you have checked my post. This is the 5th or 6th time on posting or trying my luck that someone could please please authenticate this bag. I really needed someone like of your expertise on looking at this Goyard St. Louis Tote bag if it is authentic or not. Your expertise and time is very much appreciated. I hope im doing it right this time. Thank you very much papertiger. Best regards. 

ITEM: Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag black/ black PM

LISTING #: MAB 020142

SELLER: Online

COMMENTS: I am not sure if this is authentic but with your help it would save me from investing something that I would regret. Thank you very much for your time. Best regards. Attaching the photos of Goyard St. Louis Tote Bag black/ black in PM size.


----------



## BizMark

Hello Mr. Goyard,

I'd appreciate some help authenticating this bi-fold wallet in brown.

Thank you!


----------



## anteek

Hello, Could you please help authenticate this Goyard St Louis GM?
I got it on eBay and would like a second opinion pls.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Much appreciated.


----------



## anteek

anteek said:


> Hello, Could you please help authenticate this Goyard St Louis GM?
> I got it on eBay and would like a second opinion pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849819
> View attachment 3849820
> View attachment 3849821
> View attachment 3849822
> View attachment 3849819
> 
> Much appreciated.


@MrGoyard Could you pls help?


----------



## Happyish

Dear Authenticate person. I just bought this Goyard Croisierie 35cm . .. eBay #122726249351. Now I'm getting a little nervous. Is it authentic? There's no lock or keys. Should it have them?

Thank you so very much for your time and expertise.


----------



## Happyish

Finally, I saw this wallet. I'd love it, but only if it's authentic. Can you offer an opinion?
eBay item number: 322831550422.

I appreciate your time and opinion. Thanks again


----------



## rberry33x

Name:Authentic Goyard Pouchette
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Goyard-Pouchette-59d38a8df739bcbb81037be6
Disclaimer:May you aid in authentication? Words can't explain how grateful!


----------



## rberry33x

rberry33x said:


> Name:Authentic Goyard Pouchette
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Goyard-Pouchette-59d38a8df739bcbb81037be6
> Disclaimer:May you aid in authentication? Words can't explain how grateful!


----------



## rberry33x

Hi @pjhm and @EJsMommy1 hope all is better than okay? May you aid in authentication of hopeful Goyard pouch?


----------



## pjhm

rberry33x said:


> Hi @pjhm and @EJsMommy1 hope all is better than okay? May you aid in authentication of hopeful Goyard pouch?


Honestly, I don't have a clue about such authentication. Need to ask a professional authenticator.


----------



## rberry33x

pjhm said:


> Honestly, I don't have a clue about such authentication. Need to ask a professional authenticator.


Thanks for honesty and we all are still learning!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Hi @rberry33x, Unfortunately I sold the bag so I can't have it in my hand to really compare! I am so sorry!


----------



## iheartfebreeze

Hi everyone!
Could someone help me authenticate this light blue Goyard GM? Thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

Please help me authenticate these 2 bag
1) item name: Victoria PM in black
Item number: 4402710
Seller: justinleung89hotmai
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-victoria-goyard-handbag-4402710.shtml

2) item name: Victoria PM in Green
Item number: 33249367119
Seller name: high-end-supply
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/332429367119

Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Angel9999

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> Please help me authenticate these 2 bag
> 1) item name: Victoria PM in black
> Item number: 4402710
> Seller: justinleung89hotmai
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-victoria-goyard-handbag-4402710.shtml
> 
> 2) item name: Victoria PM in Green
> Item number: 33249367119
> Seller name: high-end-supply
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/332429367119
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji4]



Please ignore #1 since it is sold. I have requested more photos for #2 listing. Thank you so much [emoji120]


----------



## fashion_bird

Hi there!
I've bought the Goyard St Louis (PM size) last year. And it just came to my mind that I should've authenticate it before buying from a reseller! 

Would you please kindly help me authenticate my bag?

I heard @MrGoyard is the man for Goyard, I would very much appreciate your help!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Marie Compain

Hi,
I would need your help to authenticate this bag. I would like to buy it on a website called Vinted, but I'm not sure that it is a real Goyard.
What do you think?
Thank you for your help !


----------



## GoodyBag

Hello Goyard experts!

I have been eyeing a Goyard 233 and am hoping to see if these two listings are authentic.  

Item Name:  Iconic Goyard 233 Shoulder/Handbag
Item Number:  322915731676
Seller ID:  joyforget14
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322915731676

Item Name:  Goyard Leather Shoulder Bag Brown/ 
Black
Item Number:  222714793029
Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222714793029

Hoping for a favourable reply!  Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## zeenie19

Hello,

I would love some help authenticating this gm goyard sold on mercari.
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m23604211822/

Thank you so much!


----------



## MeghanVictoria

Hi there, I don’t know how to post and am taking a chance this is right?


----------



## MrGoyard

MeghanVictoria said:


> Hi there, I don’t know how to post and am taking a chance this is right?


Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

GoodyBag said:


> Hello Goyard experts!
> 
> I have been eyeing a Goyard 233 and am hoping to see if these two listings are authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  Iconic Goyard 233 Shoulder/Handbag
> Item Number:  322915731676
> Seller ID:  joyforget14
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322915731676
> 
> Item Name:  Goyard Leather Shoulder Bag Brown/
> Black
> Item Number:  222714793029
> Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222714793029
> 
> Hoping for a favourable reply!  Thank you very much in advance!


Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

GoodyBag said:


> Hello Goyard experts!
> 
> I have been eyeing a Goyard 233 and am hoping to see if these two listings are authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  Iconic Goyard 233 Shoulder/Handbag
> Item Number:  322915731676
> Seller ID:  joyforget14
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322915731676
> 
> Item Name:  Goyard Leather Shoulder Bag Brown/
> Black
> Item Number:  222714793029
> Seller ID:  brandoff_hk
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222714793029
> 
> Hoping for a favourable reply!  Thank you very much in advance!


 Could you please provide me with pictures of the date codes?


----------



## MrGoyard

Marie Compain said:


> Hi,
> I would need your help to authenticate this bag. I would like to buy it on a website called Vinted, but I'm not sure that it is a real Goyard.
> What do you think?
> Thank you for your help !


 Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

Sorry for my absence the last couple of months! Been incredibly busy, but I will be more active again now that I have more time.


----------



## MeghanVictoria

Thank you for the quick response! Could you elaborate at all, I have to dispute this purchase now since finding out it is fake- the seller is denying and saying it’s real. 




MeghanVictoria said:


> Hi there, I don’t know how to post and am taking a chance this is right?


----------



## alizhan

MrGoyard said:


> Sorry for my absence the last couple of months! Been incredibly busy, but I will be more active again now that I have more time.



Welcome back! we all miss you!


----------



## MeghanVictoria

Hi Goyard Experts, 

Thank you for taking a look at the above post- I’m attempting to buy a gift, but want to make sure it’s authentic. I have attached the link below- hopefully that’s okay. Thank you!

https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-agenda-cover-white-214834


----------



## MrGoyard

alizhan said:


> Welcome back! we all miss you!


Awh thanks! That’s so sweet!


----------



## MrGoyard

MeghanVictoria said:


> Hi Goyard Experts,
> 
> Thank you for taking a look at the above post- I’m attempting to buy a gift, but want to make sure it’s authentic. I have attached the link below- hopefully that’s okay. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-agenda-cover-white-214834


Looks good


----------



## Tonitonipoponi

Hi pls help me authenticate this bag.. money back guarantee according to the seller. This is not an auction post.

Goyard Tote


----------



## renee8976

Hi Mr. Goyard/Goyard Experts, 

 If you could please help to authenticate this Goyard bag on Ebay?

Item Number: 322943552374
Grey St.Louis GM
Seller: lyndiadavie-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...%3A66ba11d61600a866b4633f79ffe87ed7%7Ciid%3A1

Thank you for your help and knowledge


----------



## renee8976

renee8976 said:


> Hi Mr. Goyard/Goyard Experts,
> 
> If you could please help to authenticate this Goyard bag on Ebay?
> 
> Item Number: 322943552374
> Grey St.Louis GM
> Seller: lyndiadavie-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-Gray-Grey-St-Louis-Tote-GM-Pristine-Condition/322943552374?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=28c494eee27d4fd98392312fc5e735ea&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=322943552374&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Ad7e34704-e37e-11e7-a4b1-74dbd180d314%7Cparentrq%3A66ba11d61600a866b4633f79ffe87ed7%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thank you for your help and knowledge



Actually nevermind the seller removed the listing! Must be a fake


----------



## palaelen

I have a feeling this pouch might be fake but I’m being a bit stubborn. I need your expert opinions. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## toujourschanel

Please render your expert opinion on this purported St. Louis Pertusis PM
Item Number: 3312627d68
Seller: syriousshopper

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sai...220648?hash=item4412627d68:g:tdsAAOSwbw1aA5ja

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## mdukb

Hello,
I recently received this as a gift and was hoping that it wasn't a fake, although I'm pretty sure it is 

Could someone verify and let me know what their opinion of it is? It honestly smells like real leather trim and handles, and not at all like vinyl but the dust bag, pattern and heat stamp kind of make me feel like it's most likely a fake.


----------



## mdukb

mdukb said:


> Hello,
> I recently received this as a gift and was hoping that it wasn't a fake, although I'm pretty sure it is
> 
> Could someone verify and let me know what their opinion of it is? It honestly smells like real leather trim and handles, and not at all like vinyl but the dust bag, pattern and heat stamp kind of make me feel like it's most likely a fake.



The little bit on the strap of the pouch is a little off center too. I tried to upload more pictures of the print and dust bag but the files are all "too big for the server to process"


----------



## cookie22

Hello. Please authenticate.

Item: Goyard Saint Louis PM
Item Number:
Photos: attached

Thank you.


----------



## chanelchaf07

A fried of mine has a neighbour who is selling her goyard bag & she claims that it is real but has no proof of authenticity & she says its been used quite a bit. I took  a few photos of it and i am not very familiar with goyard so i need someone who is to tell me if this is fake or real.


----------



## siri77

Hello could you please help me authenticate this bag.
The seller seems to have good feedback for not having sold fake bags before- so fingers crossed

eBay item number:
173073594407
eBay seller: rachell5 
Items description:  
Sell now
GOYARD St. Louis GM Coated Canvas Tote Gray Handbag/Purse - awesome!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## alizhan

siri77 said:


> Hello could you please help me authenticate this bag.
> The seller seems to have good feedback for not having sold fake bags before- so fingers crossed
> 
> eBay item number:
> 173073594407
> eBay seller: rachell5
> Items description:
> Sell now
> GOYARD St. Louis GM Coated Canvas Tote Gray Handbag/Purse - awesome!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-St-Louis-GM-Coated-Canvas-Tote-Gray-Handbag-Purse-awesome/173073594407?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



I am not good at authenticating... but Goyardine grey from my recollection was introduced only around 2012-2013 while the serial indicates that bag is 2007 batch. So....


----------



## rvi101

fake


----------



## chanelchaf07

rvi101 said:


> fake


thanks! how can you tell? Id like to know


----------



## jms0479

Hi Ladies-

I have been eyeing the Grey Artois PM and wanted to see get this bag authenticated:

Item Name:  Auth GOYARD Artois Tote/Shoulder Bag - Grey with initials 'YLC' (RTP USD2,120)
Item #: 322979296379
Seller ID: joyforget14
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Artois-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-Grey-with-initials-YLC-RTP-USD2-120/322979296379?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## teachertisay

I dont think they made that color


----------



## Pauldopyera

Looking to purchase this bag for my girlfriend but not sure on the authenticity need help!! 
This purchase is being made off of letgo!!


----------



## staufftoy

Hello!

Can you please help authenticate if this is real or fake? 
https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-G...247186?hash=item2a9d186192:g:pAoAAOSwWLBZ5pAH 

Thanks!


----------



## yuna27

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much!

Item Name: Goyard Sac Hardy Tote PM Black Brown
Item Number: 173111552888
Seller ID: deamariefashion
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## c18027

yuna27 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Sac Hardy Tote PM Black Brown
> Item Number: 173111552888
> Seller ID: deamariefashion
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sac-Hardy-Tote-PM-Black-Brown/173111552888?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I suggest that you ask this seller to provide actual photos of the item that is their possession.  They have stolen the photos on their eBay listing from The RealReal website.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/goyard-sac-hardy-pm


----------



## c18027

staufftoy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please help authenticate if this is real or fake?
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-G...247186?hash=item2a9d186192:g:pAoAAOSwWLBZ5pAH
> 
> Thanks!



Fake.  Goyard does not make this color.  The official authenticator of this thread can confirm.


----------



## yuna27

c18027 said:


> I suggest that you ask this seller to provide actual photos of the item that is their possession.  They have stolen the photos on their eBay listing from The RealReal website.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/goyard-sac-hardy-pm



It is because the seller bought the bag from the Real Real, so the bag on eBay is the same one that was sold from the Real Real. The seller did provide the invoice and paper work from the Real Real. I heard that the Real Real sometimes has fake bags. Do you think the bag is authentic?


----------



## c18027

yuna27 said:


> It is because the seller bought the bag from the Real Real, so the bag on eBay is the same one that was sold from the Real Real. The seller did provide the invoice and paper work from the Real Real. I heard that the Real Real sometimes has fake bags. Do you think the bag is authentic?



I would still request better/more detailed photos from the actual bag that is in the seller's possession. @MrGoyard can confirm if he has what is needed for authentication.


----------



## teemoney

Hi! I bought this bag at the Manhattan Vintage show today and immediately started having doubts about it when I got home. My biggest concern is the color. Apparently the shop owner bought it from a woman from Miami who purchased the bag years ago and then never used it. Does anyone know if Goyard used this orange-y red color in the past for the GM?

I have to head back tomorrow if I want to return it so I would truly appreciate any and all thoughts on authenticity even if not from the group expert. Thank you all so much!


----------



## scarletrose500

Came across a Goyard Wallet. I don't know anything about it, though, and I'm wondering if its real. I took the pictures necessary, and any help is appreciated.


----------



## michelle.buckley928

Hi Everyone!


----------



## michelle.buckley928

Hi Everyone! 

Any help in authenticating this Goyard St Louis GM would be greatly appreciated! Please let me know if any additional photos are needed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## michelle.buckley928

Hi Thank you! I have reached out to the seller to see if I can get additional photos. Let me try to repost with the additional images i do have and the ones rotated. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Koy_liew02

Need help to see if this is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## michelle.buckley928

michelle.buckley928 said:


> Hi Thank you! I have reached out to the seller to see if I can get additional photos. Let me try to repost with the additional images i do have and the ones rotated. Thanks for the feedback



Hi, I finally have additional photos! Thanks for any assistance xo


----------



## Blairbass

Quick question an i originally put it in the wrong thread- my apologies!
My friend bought a Goyard St Louis PM from a friend. I am no expert on Goyard by any means but I do know (without giving too much away if any counterfeiters are researching on here) that the dots on an authentic Goyard follow a specific number pattern. That number pattern does NOT match on her bag like the way it does like on my Goyard that I bought in the Goyard store in Paris a few years back. Hers has SUT020007 in the inner left pochette and the stamp looks to be of appropriate size/depth.etc. My bag is at home so I cannot compare it to mine or check the number in my pochette at the moment but a brief search online shows many bags have that same ID in the same spot. Is this an actual style number or did she unfortunately buy a good fake? Please feel free to PM me if you do not want to answer this publicly.


----------



## Vegasflip

Pls help me authenticate this Goyard. It feels bumpy and uneven like Braille, and not perfectly printed like fakes. But I wanted a second opinion on the actual writing. Is the font good?

Any help appreciated. TY!


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

Authenticate this Goyard please


----------



## Murphs

Hi there,
i would really appreciate your help authenticating this Goyard Wallet.

*Title: Classic Goyard Wallet AUTHENTIC*

*I'm about to pay for this after looking for a little while, just want to be sure.*

*Thank You*

*If i need to update with more information, please let me know*

*Thanks!*

*






*


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Hi! I’m new to this sub forum and haven’t done any posting yet but I’ve done a lot of reading and found so much valuable information. This thread has been a great help in learning what to look for. Thank you for taking the time to do this! Since I still have a lot to learn I’m hoping you can help me authenticate this bag. 

Sac Hardy PM
Gray

Front: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Back: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sides: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bottom: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Zipper: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heat Stamp: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Date Code: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Zipper Pulls: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Interior:


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello, everyone!

Would you please help me authenticate this Goyard?

Item Name (if you know it): Goyard Saint Louis PM
Link (if available): not from an auction
Photos: please see attached

Thanks in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

The bag just got delivered to me a few minutes ago. Please help me authenticate so if ever it isn’t, I could immediately ask for a refund. Would not want to waste my money on a fake bag 

Thank you!

Attached are photos of the bag which i took myself:


----------



## striveforluxury

Additional photos I took


----------



## theclassic

I am assuming this is fake (and I typically don't even look at 0 feedback...but):

Item: Goyard Senat GM Clutch Pouch Bag Black 100% Authentic Purchased in Paris
Seller: douglajanne_0
Item #: 173202449781

Link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sen...449781?hash=item2853aba575:g:i~sAAOSwBiBaoJdA

Thank you so much!


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> I am assuming this is fake (and I typically don't even look at 0 feedback...but):
> 
> Item: Goyard Senat GM Clutch Pouch Bag Black 100% Authentic Purchased in Paris
> Seller: douglajanne_0
> Item #: 173202449781
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Sen...449781?hash=item2853aba575:g:i~sAAOSwBiBaoJdA
> 
> Thank you so much!



DISREGARD - no longer available. Thank you.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi! I have a limited edition leather Goyard 233 bag, and I can't find it's date code anywhere, same as at other 233 bags that I found on diff selling sites. Does it exist? Thank you in advance


----------



## Fayefade

Hi can help authenticate this Goyard please. 

Saint Louis Tote Pm 
Navy 

Thanks a lot. First time buying a Goyard. 
Will really appreciate everyone’s help


----------



## Goodgarment718

Hi,
I just received this bag off of Ebay. The seller told me it was authentic but I’m having doubts. Can you please let me know if this bag is real? I already told the seller it seems fake but I would like to be sure. I took the pics myself since the seller took the post down as soon as I bought it.


----------



## striveforluxury

Goodgarment718 said:


> View attachment 4040043
> View attachment 4040035
> View attachment 4040036
> View attachment 4040037
> View attachment 4040038
> View attachment 4040039
> View attachment 4040040
> View attachment 4040041
> View attachment 4040042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I just received this bag off of Ebay. The seller told me it was authentic but I’m having doubts. Can you please let me know if this bag is real? I already told the seller it seems fake but I would like to be sure. I took the pics myself since the seller took the post down as soon as I bought it.



Hi! The authenticators in this thread seems to not be that active.. Im not an expert but I would like to give my opinion, the bag looks fake to me. For starters, the Ys does not seem right. I would suggest you return it and ask for a refund. To get more opinions, you could probably join Goyard Facebook groups, as some assist you with regard to authenticity check. Hope this helped!


----------



## EPMD

Please help authenticate this Goyard 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4052357
View attachment 4052358
View attachment 4052359
View attachment 4052361
View attachment 4052362
View attachment 4052364
View attachment 4052365


----------



## Perrie78




----------



## Perrie78

Hi,
I was wondering if someone would be able to tell me if these 2 St. Louis totes are authentic or not. I know these pictures don’t satisfy all the qualifications but unfortunately they’re the only ones I have as I do not own the bags. But maybe you can tell me something based on these pictures, even just from the serial number and heat stamp. 
Thank you!


----------



## nolawyerjokes

I need help authenticating a Goyard GM Anjou.  Thank you!


----------



## sv201

http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/s...oads/IMG_20180601_181703_zps47afp2fo.jpg.html

http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/s...ds/IMG_20180601_181736_1_zps86pcpdj2.jpg.html

http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/s...ds/IMG_20180601_181718_1_zpsd1hkfamh.jpg.html

http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/s...hyql5_edit_1527887316702_zps0nnmuxkv.jpg.html

Hi tPF, I got this Goyard St Louis on eBay and have thoughts about its authenticity. There are two date codes, both on inside the pouch and on the strap which seems odd... Would appreciate if you could see any signs of a fake there? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113005615350


----------



## sv201

Would appreciate your thoughts dear authenticators. There are two serial numbers which seems to be very very odd? @MrGoyard


----------



## sv201

On the interior of the metallic snap button it just says Goyard Goyard, not Goyard Paris as in the authentic ones?


----------



## beeauty

Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Goyard Mini Croisière cloth crossbody bag (as per https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/goyard-mini-goyardine-croisiere-bag-2 )
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## munches98

sv201 said:


> http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/sv201/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20180601_181703_zps47afp2fo.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/sv201/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20180601_181736_1_zps86pcpdj2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/sv201/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20180601_181718_1_zpsd1hkfamh.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/sv201/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20180601_181652_1_zps3i6hyql5_edit_1527887316702_zps0nnmuxkv.jpg.html
> 
> Hi tPF, I got this Goyard St Louis on eBay and have thoughts about its authenticity. There are two date codes, both on inside the pouch and on the strap which seems odd... Would appreciate if you could see any signs of a fake there? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113005615350


Nope this is authentic!!!!


----------



## munches98

sv201 said:


> Would appreciate your thoughts dear authenticators. There are two serial numbers which seems to be very very odd? @MrGoyard
> View attachment 4088515
> View attachment 4088516
> View attachment 4088517


two serial numbers are on the authentics as well. However the bag is not authentic. the font on the pouch is wrong and the Y's are not touching


----------



## sv201

Thank you very much munches98


----------



## pursed23

Can someone authenticate this bag im planning to buy from my friend thanks


----------



## Ching88

Can help to authenticate this GOYARD.


----------



## josephski

I think this is fake but would like to hear a second opinion, thanks! If I need to post other photos let me know.


----------



## mahleene

Hi. Can you guys help authenticate this bag? Thanks. 














Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## smh77

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## Afhenningsen

Hi - I am new to this site, but would so appreciate if someone could help me authenticate the following:

Goyard Passport Cover
https://www.ebay.com/itm/253714044089?ViewItem=&item=253714044089
Seller states serial number is: SAR020113
Seller states inside has signature yellow lining. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Megsmeg

Hi there, my Goyard St Louis the stamp is on lower case “Made in Paris”. Is it a fake? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Megsmeg

Hiya lovelies, just bought a second hand Goyard St Louis in GM. Anyone can help me out if this is a real? Thank you xx


----------



## Megsmeg

Megsmeg said:


> Hi there, my Goyard St Louis the stamp is on lower case “Made in Paris”. Is it a fake? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Megsmeg

More pictures are follow


----------



## glamourous1098

Item Name: Goyard Honore Paris Black St Louis PM Tote Bag with Pouch Bag Serial # on Strap
Item Number: 192599426036
Seller ID: horizon910
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Hon...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SwiftyTK

Item Name : St LouisPM black
Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-chevron-saint-louis-pm-black-266171
Photos: in link
Thank you!


----------



## missmolinado

Can someone please authenticate this:
Item Name: Goyard saint louis GM
Serial # on Strap
Item Number: 202377261306
Seller ID: oombaga
Link:
Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202377261306


----------



## luvapples

Please authenticate this Goyard


----------



## Young nasty

Brown capvert side bag 
 
Just want to know if this is real, if not is it a good fake? Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Goyard Saigon bag. 

Link: 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...saigon_mbm_020164_1040082568?slocation=637640


----------



## wantthatbagbadly

Help please. I just bought this for a steal. But might be too good to be true? This didn't come with the strap and the base shaper.


----------



## smallfry

Love this red Artois!  Does it look good, dear authenticators?  Thank you in advance for your help 

Item Name: Goyard Artois PM Red
Item Number:  283120803130
Seller ID:  1daverod
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/283120803130?ul_noapp=true


----------



## recklessbananas

Item Name (if you know it): Unsure 

Link (if available): 

Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


----------



## paula24jen

Hello authenticators,

I usually hang out in the Hermes forum but I wonder if you could take a look and let me know if authentic please?  Apologies, I can’t get the entire link to copy in but here’s the listing:

Goyard St Jeanne GM, seller Poonnada105

eBay uk Id: 153161898170

Tia!


----------



## VSOP

Hello. Can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Item Name: 
*GOYARD BLACK MARQUISES TOTE*

Item Number: GY.P0822.17

Seller ID: annsfabulousfinds

Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ducts/gy-p0822-17-goyard-black-marquises-tote


----------



## Thijsw

Could someone please authenticate this Goyard cap vert? I’m sorry if the format isn’t right but it’s not from an international site, its only available in my country(holland) 

Item: Goyard cap vert
Link for pictures:


----------



## GoyardSS508

Hello everyone! Kindly help me authenticate these bag? Bought it at Poshmark. Thank you


----------



## cheapmommy

Hi!  I would appreciate your help authenticating this bag.  I purchased it and not sure if it is authentic.  I thought I was buying it from a reputable seller.  Thanks!!
Item Name: Authentic Goyard Fidji Bag Black 805000916388000
Item Number: 113222246405
Seller ID: ginzo-net9426
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113222246405


----------



## ivankajane

Please authenticate this Goyard Belvedere MM. Thank you.


----------



## ivankajane

ivankajane said:


> Please authenticate this Goyard Belvedere MM. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216420
> View attachment 4216421
> View attachment 4216422
> View attachment 4216423
> View attachment 4216425
> View attachment 4216426
> View attachment 4216427


Attaching more photos for reference. Thank you in advance!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello lovely authenticators! Please have a look at this..is it real? Or too good to be true?

Item Name:  Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Tote, Shoulder bag, Wallet Made In France
Item Number: 
223184703213
Seller ID: pentus21
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ny8q0FyZIs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## mlitmo

Hi authenticators! I would appreciate your opinion on this St. Louis GM i got off Poshmark. Their authentication services passed the bag but I’ve been reading some scary details on how they can’t be trusted so I just want to make sure. This is my first Goyard.Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM tote


----------



## flyingkid

ivankajane said:


> Attaching more photos for reference. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216758
> View attachment 4216759
> View attachment 4216760
> View attachment 4216761
> View attachment 4216762
> View attachment 4216763
> View attachment 4216764
> View attachment 4216766
> View attachment 4216767
> View attachment 4216768
> View attachment 4216769
> View attachment 4216770
> View attachment 4216771
> View attachment 4216772
> View attachment 4216773
> View attachment 4216774
> View attachment 4216775
> View attachment 4216776



Looks good


----------



## flyingkid

mlitmo said:


> Hi authenticators! I would appreciate your opinion on this St. Louis GM i got off Poshmark. Their authentication services passed the bag but I’ve been reading some scary details on how they can’t be trusted so I just want to make sure. This is my first Goyard.Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis GM tote
> 
> View attachment 4220483
> View attachment 4220484
> View attachment 4220485
> View attachment 4220486
> View attachment 4220491
> View attachment 4220493
> View attachment 4220496
> View attachment 4220500



Looks good


----------



## mlitmo

flyingkid said:


> Looks good



Thank you!


----------



## meacharls08

Hello Everyone, 
Can you help me authenticate this Goyard Bag. I am sorry that I do not know it's model.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## flyingkid

meacharls08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Can you help me authenticate this Goyard Bag. I am sorry that I do not know it's model.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


This is a Voltaire from the older generation. I need to see more pics of the bag ie hot stamped tag inside the bag etc but there is something not quite right about this bag. Is it in your possession now?


----------



## meacharls08

flyingkid said:


> This is a Voltaire from the older generation. I need to see more pics of the bag ie hot stamped tag inside the bag etc but there is something not quite right about this bag. Is it in your possession now?


Thank you so much for your reply. Yes it is with me now. Here are the other photos. Again, thank you


----------



## priscilavbp

Hello can someone help me legit check this goyard?
Item Name: Goyard St. Louis.
Thank you!


----------



## flyingkid

meacharls08 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Yes it is with me now. Here are the other photos. Again, thank you


Hello Where did you get it from? The tag inside the bag looks off also other clues were the leather handles and the dust bag... Perhaps someone else can comment on it too?


----------



## flyingkid

priscilavbp said:


> Hello can someone help me legit check this goyard?
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis.
> Thank you!


It looks okay


----------



## meacharls08

flyingkid said:


> Hello Where did you get it from? The tag inside the bag looks off also other clues were the leather handles and the dust bag... Perhaps someone else can comment on it too?


I got it from a known online seller.  Honestly, personal opinion it was not authentic. But, i do not want to just rely on what i saw since this was my first goyard, i have no reference of the authentic one. Again, i really appreciate your reply, thank you so so much.


----------



## priscilavbp

flyingkid said:


> It looks okay


I was afraid because some dots seems too thick and bold.. but I think it’s ok! Thank you very much!


----------



## winstongeorge

Item Name: Goyard GM Large Grey Tote With Matching Wallet
Item Number: 202473568933
Seller ID: brycstin
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-GM-...=item2f245d7aa5:g:LHEAAOSwvK1bx7Ya:rk:23:pf:0


----------



## c18027

winstongeorge said:


> Item Name: Goyard GM Large Grey Tote With Matching Wallet
> Item Number: 202473568933
> Seller ID: brycstin
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-GM-...=item2f245d7aa5:g:LHEAAOSwvK1bx7Ya:rk:23:pf:0


Not authentic.


----------



## c18027

wantthatbagbadly said:


> Help please. I just bought this for a steal. But might be too good to be true? This didn't come with the strap and the base shaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169468
> View attachment 4169469
> View attachment 4169470
> View attachment 4169471
> View attachment 4169472
> View attachment 4169473
> View attachment 4169474
> View attachment 4169475
> View attachment 4169477
> View attachment 4169478


Not authentic.


----------



## meacharls08

meacharls08 said:


> I got it from a known online seller.  Honestly, personal opinion it was not authentic. But, i do not want to just rely on what i saw since this was my first goyard, i have no reference of the authentic one. Again, i really appreciate your reply, thank you so so much.


Can anyone would like to reply and have their opinion?


----------



## b.Jane

c18027 said:


> Not authentic.



Hi C18027. Will you review what posted earlier? Thanks

Hello lovely authenticators! Please have a look at this..is it real? Or too good to be true?

Item Name: Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Tote, Shoulder bag, Wallet Made In France
Item Number: 
223184703213
Seller ID: pentus21
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-PM-Tote-Shoulder-bag-Wallet-Made-In-France-/223184703213?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=5vusNMTcqQ9vUghrtny8q0FyZIs%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Tessa612

Hello,
I found these two bags and was wondering if either was authentic ? The grey does not come with the pouch.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## flyingkid

b.Jane said:


> Hi C18027. Will you review what posted earlier? Thanks
> 
> Hello lovely authenticators! Please have a look at this..is it real? Or too good to be true?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Goyard St. Louis PM Tote, Shoulder bag, Wallet Made In France
> Item Number:
> 223184703213
> Seller ID: pentus21
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-PM-Tote-Shoulder-bag-Wallet-Made-In-France-/223184703213?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=5vusNMTcqQ9vUghrtny8q0FyZIs%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Looks okay but better to see more pics of the stamped areas just to make sure


----------



## c18027

Tessa612 said:


> Hello,
> I found these two bags and was wondering if either was authentic ? The grey does not come with the pouch.
> Thanks in advance!


The black is not authentic.
The grey cannot be authenticated with the photos provided.


----------



## b.Jane

flyingkid said:


> Looks okay but better to see more pics of the stamped areas just to make sure


I received the photos from the seller. Pls have a look. Thank you flyingkid!


----------



## wemakesparksfly

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is authentic? Seems too good to be true (which means it probably is)!

Item name: Goyard Card Holder
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/surfers-paradise/accessories/goyard-card-holder/1199106009
Images attached - thank you in advance!


----------



## flyingkid

b.Jane said:


> View attachment 4239717
> View attachment 4239718
> 
> I received the photos from the seller. Pls have a look. Thank you flyingkid!


Hello need to see the date code too


----------



## flyingkid

wemakesparksfly said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is authentic? Seems too good to be true (which means it probably is)!
> 
> Item name: Goyard Card Holder
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/surfers-paradise/accessories/goyard-card-holder/1199106009
> Images attached - thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240293
> View attachment 4240294
> View attachment 4240295



This is not authentic


----------



## Junke

Please help me authenticate as soon as possible! I bought this online from a consignment shop but I'm questioning its authenticity.

Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
Link (if available):
Photos from the online consignment shop (I have the bag with me and can post those if needed):


----------



## c18027

Junke said:


> Please help me authenticate as soon as possible! I bought this online from a consignment shop but I'm questioning its authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St. Louis PM
> Link (if available):
> Photos from the online consignment shop (I have the bag with me and can post those if needed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245240
> 
> View attachment 4245241
> View attachment 4245242
> View attachment 4245243
> View attachment 4245244
> View attachment 4245245
> View attachment 4245246


Not authentic


----------



## jbags07

Hello!  Please authenticate this for me! If authentic I would like to get it before auction ends. Thank you so much!


Item Name: Goyard St Louis Tote monogram chevron black. 

eBay item number:
372492069450

Seller ID:  luxotta 

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-...ron-PM-Black/372492069450?hash=item56ba41ea4a


----------



## c18027

Ookvintage said:


> Hello!  Please authenticate this for me! If authentic I would like to get it before auction ends. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Goyard St Louis Tote monogram chevron black.
> 
> eBay item number:
> 372492069450
> 
> Seller ID:  luxotta
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-St-...ron-PM-Black/372492069450?hash=item56ba41ea4a


Insufficient photos to authenticate.  Also, this is a new seller with a low feedback rating.


----------



## jbags07

Ok, I will pass on it then. Thank you very much for your fast response☺️


----------



## baggienewbie

Can anyone please help authenticate this goyard senat? The price is very tempting thus I need confirmation  thanks a lot!


----------



## c18027

baggienewbie said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this goyard senat? The price is very tempting thus I need confirmation  thanks a lot!


Please see the first post in this thread for information required for authentication.  Thanks!


----------



## b.Jane

flyingkid said:


> Hello need to see the date code too





flyingkid said:


> Hello need to see the date code too


hi just now seeing your respond. Here’s the date code photo. Pls advise. Thank you.


----------



## c18027

b.Jane said:


> hi just now seeing your respond. Here’s the date code photo. Pls advise. Thank you.


This auction ended on October 10th, with the item being sold.
You posted on November 1st that you received more photos from the seller.
Something doesn’t add up here.


----------



## b.Jane

c18027 said:


> This auction ended on October 10th, with the item being sold.
> You posted on November 1st that you received more photos from the seller.
> Something doesn’t add up here.



Not exactly what you are suspicious of. Please review the history of my postings.

I first posted on 10/10 and did not receive a response.
Then I posted again on 10/26 asking for your opinion. Did not receive an answer from you.
Finally,  I got a response from the friendly @flyingkid on 10/28. Am now following up with photos she/he requested.

How does that not add up....?


----------



## c18027

b.Jane said:


> Not exactly what you are suspicious of. Please review the history of my postings.
> 
> I first posted on 10/10 and did not receive a response.
> Then I posted again on 10/26 asking for your opinion. Did not receive an answer from you.
> Finally,  I got a response from the friendly @flyingkid on 10/28. Am now following up with photos she/he requested.
> 
> How does that not add up....?


This bag was sold and the listing is no longer active as of October 10th.


----------



## b.Jane

c18027 said:


> This bag was sold and the listing is no longer active as of October 10th.


Perhaps because I am the buyer of the bag and needed confirmation of authenticity. Hence, I posted a question on 10/10....


----------



## b.Jane

c18027 said:


> This bag was sold and the listing is no longer active as of October 10th.


I also must add that I am currently traveling and do not have the bag in my possession. I’m relying on photos from seller for authentication purposes.


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this St. Louis tote before I proceed with paying for it. 

Item name: Authentic Goyard St Louis PM tote bag green
Item number: 123503015624
Seller: q_us400
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...15a76c8:g:tlgAAOSw~atb9Hh-#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you so much!!


----------



## c18027

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this St. Louis tote before I proceed with paying for it.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Goyard St Louis PM tote bag green
> Item number: 123503015624
> Seller: q_us400
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...15a76c8:g:tlgAAOSw~atb9Hh-#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Based on the photos provided, it is difficult to authenticate this bag.  The seller did not provide close up shots of the Goyard logo and many of the shots of the canvas have so much reflection that it is difficult to determine the Goyardine color.  

The best time to have a bag authenticated is prior to purchase.  Most authenticators on the Purse Forum (Chanel, Hermès, etc.) will only authenticate open auctions.  Once a buyer has won an auction as the highest bidder or used the “Buy it Now” feature, the sale is legally binding and most volunteer authenticators will not get involved.  

Sorry I cannot be of more help but better pictures are needed.


----------



## c18027

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this St. Louis tote before I proceed with paying for it.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Goyard St Louis PM tote bag green
> Item number: 123503015624
> Seller: q_us400
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...15a76c8:g:tlgAAOSw~atb9Hh-#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Hello — responding to your PM.  As I mentioned before, I cannot give a definitive answer on authenticity based upon the photos provided.  The stitching count is not consistent with bags manufactured in the past 2-3 years.  Also, the seller's photos do not show sufficient details of the logo or the Goyardine color which are required to authenticate the bag.  Unless the seller is willing to provide the required photos as listed in the very first post of this thread, this bag cannot be authenticated.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## moneybelle

Hello, May I please get my thrift find authenticated?  Missing the pouch, and doesn't have any other markings.  Can take more pictures if needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## c18027

moneybelle said:


> Hello, May I please get my thrift find authenticated?  Missing the pouch, and doesn't have any other markings.  Can take more pictures if needed. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273964
> View attachment 4273965
> View attachment 4273966
> View attachment 4273967
> View attachment 4273968
> View attachment 4273969
> View attachment 4273970
> View attachment 4273971
> View attachment 4273972
> View attachment 4273973


Not authentic


----------



## moneybelle

c18027 said:


> Not authentic


Thank you, appreciate you checking it out.


----------



## Tanya617

I live in Boston and the closest Goyard is in New York! Can anyone help me authenticate a PM tote?


----------



## Ciela

Hi all! Would someone be able to authenticate this Goyard for me? thank you for your time.

Name: Goyard Saint Louis PM black
Number: 273603490985
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item3fb409f4a9:g:LjIAAOSw96ZcDjDC:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## sunshine40

Hi, I grab this piece that was gifted to me I don’t know anything about it. I have no box or receipt only these pictures. Is this a real piece or a knock of how can I tell?


----------



## wisan

Item Name: Goyard St Louis Tote
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: love.pursely
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/goyard-st-louis-tote-mm-204575190/

This is my first time to post in this thread. Please let me know if more photos are needed.


----------



## Madrye28

Not an expert, but judging on how it is stitched, I’m leaning towards it not being authentic.  Note: I’m not a professional!


----------



## haleyao

Could someone authenticate this for me please! 

https://bnc.lt/focc/rVgu1duIMS


----------



## c18027

https://bnc.lt/focc/rVgu1duIMS[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


haleyao said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me please!
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/rVgu1duIMS


Not authentic


----------



## haleyao

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323619769780

Could someone check this out please! If not, it seems I may have to take the plunge and purchase one full price. Thanks!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-ar...her-and-coated-canvas-tote/24572598/#idp-info

Can someone authenticate this? Thank you x


----------



## timelessuk

Hi could anyone confirm if this is a real goyard tote bag many thanks


----------



## Vpendy

Estate sale. Authentic or Not? TY


----------



## Embratt

Need help authenticating this Artois. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vpendy

s/authenticate-this-goyard.426948/page-210#post-32807070">Authenticate This GOYARD


----------



## Vpendy

Vpendy said:


> Authenticate This GOYARD
> View attachment 4295483
> View attachment 4295484
> View attachment 4295485
> View attachment 4295486
> View attachment 4295487
> View attachment 4295488
> View attachment 4295488
> View attachment 4295487
> View attachment 4295483
> View attachment 4295484
> View attachment 4295485
> View attachment 4295486
> View attachment 4295487
> View attachment 4295488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s/authenticate-this-goyard.426948/page-210#post-32807070">Authenticate This GOYARD





Vpendy said:


> Estate sale. Authentic or Not? TY


Authenticate This GOYARD


----------



## First-time Bag Lover

Hi there, Happy New Year!
request your help to authenticate this Goyard
Item Name: Goyard Sac Cap Vert Crossbody 
Item Number: GOY23271
Seller ID: anthonyedwards
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-...86.htm?rsqid=adc5768e570a47d1a5a4d2af9d4eba83


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Hello, Could someone authenticate this for me please! TIA

https://www.fashionphile.com/goyard-goyardine-saint-louis-pm-green-308487


----------



## confusedandlost

*Item Name: * Goyard Richelieu Wallet (White)

*Link (if available):* https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-preowned-wallet-in-white-5c33d10a6a0bb7b6dbec8121

*Photos: *

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## ytplano

Happy New Year!!!  Please help authenticating this Goyard Bellechasse bag before purchase.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ytplano

More pics of the Bellechasse.  Thank you so much!


----------



## ytplano

Pics of bottom looks off.  Buyer won’t allow to pay via paypal merchandise option so I already pass on the purchase but would love to know experts opinions.  Thank you


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Please authenticate this goyard! TIA
Item name: Goyard St Louis 'Claire Voie' Medium/PM
Website: Mercari


----------



## c18027

trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 4306052
> View attachment 4306053
> View attachment 4306054
> View attachment 4306055
> View attachment 4306056
> View attachment 4306057
> View attachment 4306058
> View attachment 4306059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this goyard! TIA
> Item name: Goyard St Louis 'Claire Voie' Medium/PM
> Website: Mercari


This listing is a scam. These photos were stolen from a Tradesy listing and the Neiman Marcus receipt is fake.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-ne...oie-gm-wow-green-leathercanvas-tote/23288114/


----------



## Johnjohnxp

Item Name (if you know it): passport holder
Link (if available):  NA
Photos: http://s757.photobucket.com/user/FatJohnISS/library/Goyard

Any help on this would be great
Thank you!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Thanks a lot 


c18027 said:


> This listing is a scam. These photos were stolen from a Tradesy listing and the Neiman Marcus receipt is fake.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-ne...oie-gm-wow-green-leathercanvas-tote/23288114/


Thanks a lot. Good to know!


----------



## iavcodarcea

Hi, I am new here. Can I get some help with this bag, genuine or fake!? Thank you.


----------



## 123lushan

Hello, newbie here and would love your help authenticating this St Louis tote. Thanks!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...rentrq:6f0a84cd1680aa66d3e5a60affe9cb7d|iid:1


----------



## CarolinaCat

Hello. I bought a bag from a store in Charleston, SC called Christian Michi. It was sold as new with a tag and dust jacket, but looks and feels low quality. Can upload more pics if these are not enough. Could you authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## c18027

CarolinaCat said:


> Hello. I bought a bag from a store in Charleston, SC called Christian Michi. It was sold as new with a tag and dust jacket, but looks and feels low quality. Can upload more pics if these are not enough. Could you authenticate? Thank you!



Not authentic


----------



## CarolinaCat

c18027 said:


> Not authentic


Thank you very much - trying to file dispute with BBB, my credit card company, etc.


----------



## aaaza

Please help check if this a genuine Goyard. I attach photos of my business card holder. The stamp is ATE020112 through but the stamp seems weird to me.


----------



## aaaza

please check this wallet as well. 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## aaaza

aaaza said:


> Please help check if this a genuine Goyard. I attach photos of my business card holder. The stamp is ATE020112 through but the stamp seems weird to me.




I upload a new photo that might be easier to see.


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> I upload a new photo that might be easier to see.


Please view the very first post in this forum for photos that are needed. One item per each posting, please.  I cannot tell which photos are supposed to be the cardholder and which are supposed to be a wallet.  Sorry!


----------



## aaaza

c18027 said:


> Please view the very first post in this forum for photos that are needed. One item per each posting, please.  I cannot tell which photos are supposed to be the cardholder and which are supposed to be a wallet.  Sorry!



I uploaded again for the listed photo needed for the card holder. Pleased feel free to ask more photos if needed.


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> I uploaded again for the listed photo needed for the card holder. Pleased feel free to ask more photos if needed.


Not authentic


----------



## aaaza

Could you please tell where so I can claim with the seller; as I already bought it.


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> Could you please tell where so I can claim with the seller; as I already bought it.


I'm sorry but I don’t understand your question.


----------



## aaaza

c18027 said:


> I'm sorry but I don’t understand your question.


Could please tell what part of the card holder that are not authentic?


----------



## aaaza

Please also check this used wallet.


----------



## paloma20

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Goyard?


----------



## paloma20

Hi, this is a Goyard St Louis, big size. The seller claims its authentic. Thanks. She is telling me she has another people interested and I don't know what to do because I want to make sure it's authentic before I pay.
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4327491


----------



## c18027

paloma20 said:


> Hi, this is a Goyard St Louis, big size. The seller claims its authentic. Thanks. She is telling me she has another people interested and I don't know what to do because I want to make sure it's authentic before I pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327490
> View attachment 4327491
> View attachment 4327492
> View attachment 4327493
> View attachment 4327494
> View attachment 4327495
> View attachment 4327496
> View attachment 4327497
> View attachment 4327498
> View attachment 4327499
> View attachment 4327500
> View attachment 4327501


Not authentic


----------



## aaaza

c18027 said:


> Not authentic


Could you authenticate the wallet as well please?


----------



## paloma20

c18027 said:


> Not authentic


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> Could you authenticate the wallet as well please?


Your photos are insufficient to use for authentication.


----------



## c18027

*Before posting a request for authentication, please read post #1*

Also, to be consistent with policies of other authentication threads, the following will no longer be authenticated:

private sales with photos only, without a link to a live online auction/sale
closed auctions or sales when you have already purchased the item
items from Instagram, Gumtree, Kijiji, CraigsList, Facebook, or Etsy
Specific details used by authenticators to form an opinion about the authenticity of an item will not be discussed.

If your request for authentication is not answered here, for whatever reason, professional paid authentication services are available outside of TPF.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## aaaza

Please help authenticate this used wallet. 

1/2


----------



## aaaza

Please help authenticate this used wallet. 

2/2


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> Please help authenticate this used wallet.
> 
> 2/2


As I posted previously, none of your photos are sufficient for authentication.  None of your photos show the entire inside of the wallet, the entire zipper, the entire pocket, etc.  I cannot authenticate from bits and pieces from photos.

At this point, I'm sorry that I can be of no further assistance to you.


----------



## aaaza

c18027 said:


> As I posted previously, none of your photos are sufficient for authentication.  None of your photos show the entire inside of the wallet, the entire zipper, the entire pocket, etc.  I cannot authenticate from bits and pieces from photos.
> At this point, I'm sorry that I can be of no further assistance to you.



Thank you very much for your explanation.  I misunderstood. I attached more pictures for your consideration.


----------



## aaaza

Please tell if the photos provided are still insufficient. It so, would it be possible to provide example images? 



c18027 said:


> As I posted previously, none of your photos are sufficient for authentication.  None of your photos show the entire inside of the wallet, the entire zipper, the entire pocket, etc.  I cannot authenticate from bits and pieces from photos.
> 
> At this point, I'm sorry that I can be of no further assistance to you.


----------



## c18027

aaaza said:


> Thank you very much for your explanation.  I misunderstood. I attached more pictures for your consideration.


Not authentic.


----------



## aaaza

Thank you very much !


c18027 said:


> Not authentic.


----------



## c18027

c18027 said:


> Not authentic


_"Please help. I went to the store I bought in Japan today, and they refuse to return unless I have a proof that this wallet is fake. This is my first time buying Goyard."_

In response to your PM, any item purchased directly from a Goyard boutique is authentic and there would be no need for you to have it authenticated here.


----------



## Happyshopaholic93

Hi there!

Wondering if someone can authentify this bag for me please? So far only received these photos from the seller. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Happyshopaholic93

Hi there!

Further to my above post, kindly see below for more photos. 

Many thanks!


----------



## c18027

Happyshopaholic93 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Further to my above post, kindly see below for more photos.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339015


Please see post #3184.  Private sales are no longer being authenticated.  Sorry!


----------



## ceveropend

Hello,

I received this green goyard anjou in pm as a gift and I wanted to see if it was authentic.  I tried doing it myself online and signs point to it being fine, but I would love to hear your thoughts since you have more experience
thanks so much


----------



## Ryu2019

Hi! I’m just bought a pre-owned pouch from Japan. 

Could anyone help authenticate this Senat PM red pouch.


----------



## Ryu2019

Additional photos.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## flyingkid

Ryu2019 said:


> Additional photos.
> 
> Thank you in advance !


Authentic


----------



## Ryu2019

flyingkid said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much for a very quick reply.


----------



## eugenewang

Hi I just bought this Goyard wallet from my friend,I think the Goyard ribbon is wrong,I need help identifying if this is legit or fake? Thank you.


----------



## YailinG

Please help authenticate this Goyard PM Tote


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!
Could you please authenticate this goyard anjou tote for me? I am not sure if it ever came out in this color. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nancdmd

Additional pictures. TIA!


----------



## user1234567

Hi 
Please could you let me know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: goyard pm tote bag 
Item Number: 23662787299
Seller ID: maributiga_0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123662787299


----------



## Pelican9169

Hi, purchased a grand bleu messenger bag from an individual that provided a copy of a receipt that indicates it was purchased on 09/08/15 from the NY Goyard store. The receipt has the serial number that corresponds with the serial number in the bag. Not sure if the receipt and bag are authentic. The Goyard Paris Made in France heats stamp is not Serif. Not sure if it is because if manufactur date of bag. Please authenticate.


----------



## Pelican9169

Good Morning Goyard Experts, would greatly appreciate it if you could look at this Grand Bleu bag and let me know if it is authentic or fake. Thank you for your time.


----------



## lavalise

Hey guys, new on here but i want to verify the authenticity of this please help.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372616277110


----------



## ahswong

Hi ladies,
Would someone please help authenticate this bag for me. Seller claims that they bought it from Goyard store in Miami in earlier 2017. This particular style is only available at actual Goyard stores not available in BG or Barneys. The hardware looks off to me especially the strap buckle (see last pic) and I have compared this to multiple other photos online. Thank you!


----------



## Sopy




----------



## Sopy

Hi everyone - I am a newbie here and seems like my write up is missing .. can you guys help authentic this preloved goyard that I bought online? I just suspect it is fake ...


----------



## Canthelptheloveforpurses

Hi experts!

I am new goyard and have been trying to get my hands on the cap vert.  Can you please help authenticate?  She posted this same purse to multiple sites.  TIA

Item Name: goyard cap vert crossbody
Item Number:
Seller ID: clairerl
Link:
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m47279434549/?ref=search_results

https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-cap-vert-blue-coated-canvas-cross-body-bag/24967416/


----------



## Chie Gonzales

Hi! Please help me to authenticate this. 
Goyard St. louis PM in Green. 
Bought it through online seller. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## marshalljay999

Is this Blue Goayrd Bifold Wallet Authentic?

https://www.grailed.com/listings/7450120-Goyard-Rare-Blue-Bifold


----------



## marshalljay999

Is this older Goyard St. Pierre Authentic?

https://www.grailed.com/listings/7919991-Goyard-St--Pierre-Wallet


----------



## ahswong

Hi there,
Please help me authentic this bag. Thank you!
Item Name: Goyard Cap Vert Crossbody Bag
Seller ID: HectorDane
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m50198762374/


----------



## xoxotpe

Hi, 
I’m trying to get my hands on a Goyard Plumet bag. The price seems ridiculously low but the seller has good reviews. Please help me check!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123702827409


----------



## Ulrikke Lørup

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this? Seller does not have dustbag. Do these bags have a serial number? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ulrikke Lørup

Hi! Can you help authenticate this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kahn

Is this authentic or not ?
And by the pictures how do you know ?


----------



## Srcatkinson

New here...hopefully I’m posting correctly. I'm interested in authenticity because I'm considering paying to have new handles put on the bag but only want to invest that extra $$ if the bag is authentic.  Thank you for any help!
Item name: 
Authentic GOYARD Saint Louis Tote Bag PM White W/Pouch Coated Canvas~US SELLER
Item Number:  ebay 173863247423
Seller ID: design4you_now
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...W-Pouch-Coated-Canvas-US-SELLER-/173863247423


----------



## Srcatkinson

Sorry...I just read more of purseblog authentication rules where it states you no longer authenticate items that have been purchased.  I have purchased my Goyard and want to authenticate it before investing additional funds to have the leather refurbished.  I’m searching for but having trouble finding a source to authenticate it.  Does purseblog have any recommendations?  I don’t mind paying but don’t really want to pay for having multiple bags authenticated like a seller would.  Thank you for any advice!  I’ll know to come here before purchasing in the future...


----------



## ratherbekeptanonymous

Goyard PM tote in black. Made in 2016? According to the serial number


----------



## ratherbekeptanonymous

??? Anyone


----------



## kahollan

Has anyone ever heard or seen this bag before?  Its similar to the LV Pochette Felicie.  The seller cross listed on both Ebay  and Poshmark.  I originally was going to purchase through PM but we both preferred Ebay (cheaper for both of us plus I get Cash back through ******).  Anyways, she said she received this bag in 2010, said the bag cost around $2000.  It has an older dustbag (not yellow).  She couldn't find the date code.  I am posting both listings. all photos are different but its the same bag.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/183706685941 and https://poshmark.com/listing/Goyard-Limited-edition-gold-chain-handbag-5ccf1fe39d3b78a4cda02cdf


----------



## rtn2008

Hi there,

Please authenticate: 

Bellechasse MAE 120171

Pictures attached.


----------



## baiyishang

rtn2008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Bellechasse MAE 120171
> 
> Pictures attached.



Looks authentic to me from the heat stamp and serial number, but wait for more experience answer.


----------



## baiyishang

ratherbekeptanonymous said:


> Goyard PM tote in black. Made in 2016? According to the serial number



I recently did some research on how to authentic the goyard bag, this St Louis seems authentic for me. The leather, inside canvas, heatstamp all look correct.


----------



## baiyishang

Ulrikke Lørup said:


> Hi! Can you help authenticate this? Thanks a lot.



Not sure about this one, the heat stamp looks wired, also the inside canvas looks too white and plain


----------



## rtn2008

baiyishang said:


> Looks authentic to me from the heat stamp and serial number, but wait for more experience answer.



Thx for your reply and good eye.  I received authentication from Real Authenticators also.


----------



## ratherbekeptanonymous

baiyishang said:


> I recently did some research on how to authentic the goyard bag, this St Louis seems authentic for me. The leather, inside canvas, heatstamp all look correct.



Thank you


----------



## Heatherd76

Trying to find out if this purse is authentic ? Thank you..


----------



## baiyishang

Heatherd76 said:


> Trying to find out if this purse is authentic ? Thank you..


Need picture of heatsramp and serial number


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you please help me authenticate this purse. Thank you so much in advance 

Item name: GOYARD Mini Bag Handbag Black
Link: N/A


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2 (please let me know if you need more pictures once again thank you for helping ❤️❤️)


----------



## MrGoyard

Heatherd76 said:


> Trying to find out if this purse is authentic ? Thank you..


Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you please help me authenticate this purse. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item name: GOYARD Mini Bag Handbag Black
> Link: N/A


Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

rtn2008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Bellechasse MAE 120171
> 
> Pictures attached.


Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

Sorry all for my absence the recent year, it was a hectic year.

Hope all of you are doing well.
Glad to be back and ready to start authenticating again! =)


----------



## beeauty

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good!


 

Ohh really wow thank you for the help .. question do you also happen to know if Goyard sell replacement straps ?? Because the crossbody for this one is missing


----------



## MrGoyard

beeauty said:


> Ohh really wow thank you for the help .. question do you also happen to know if Goyard sell replacement straps ?? Because the crossbody for this one is missing


No problem!
I am not sure if they sell replacement straps. They do sell straps for the Boeing bag, but these are quite thick, meant for traveling. I am not sure about other styles though.


----------



## beeauty

MrGoyard said:


> No problem!
> I am not sure if they sell replacement straps. They do sell straps for the Boeing bag, but these are quite thick, meant for traveling. I am not sure about other styles though.




Oh ok do you know about how much that cost so I have an idea ?? Thank you again for the help hope you had a great week so far ❤️


----------



## Lover Girl

Hi!
Can you pls tell me if this is a FFFF FAKE?
I haven't received it yet, but purchased from Ebay from a seller who has had over 300 sales and all designer. It's arriving, but my spidey senses are speaking...


----------



## MrGoyard

beeauty said:


> Oh ok do you know about how much that cost so I have an idea ?? Thank you again for the help hope you had a great week so far ❤️


 I don’t know the exact prices, but I am suspecting it will be somewhere from €300-€400.


----------



## MrGoyard

Lover Girl said:


> Hi!
> Can you pls tell me if this is a FFFF FAKE?
> I haven't received it yet, but purchased from Ebay from a seller who has had over 300 sales and all designer. It's arriving, but my spidey senses are speaking...


Fake


----------



## Lover Girl

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


OMG. Thank you for verifying. I feel sick....she was adamant it was the real thing too. 
UGH! I'm heading to London in Sept so I'll just have to wait to get that VAT


----------



## beeauty

MrGoyard said:


> I don’t know the exact prices, but I am suspecting it will be somewhere from €300-€400.



Oh I see hmmmp buying a new strap is going to cost a lot more than what  I paid for the bag lol hahah  .... ok thank you so much for the help   .. I'll have my cousin enquire at the store for me .. I'm in Toronto we don't have a store here  

Thank you thank you again and have a great weekend


----------



## Lover Girl

MrGoyard said:


> Fake


Mr. Goyard! I just received the bag
Here are better pictures...still fake?


----------



## Cindyrella55

So I found this bag on bulk trash day in a swanky area at a 5 million $ home. Also tossed were Gucci, Valentino, etc. So far everything is authentic. I’ve never heard of Goyard and would love to know if this is authentic tote?


----------



## MrGoyard

Lover Girl said:


> Mr. Goyard! I just received the bag
> Here are better pictures...still fake?


 Hmm, I am in doubt about this one, I am not fully certain about the stitching. Is the stitching bright white or a bit more creamish white, it's a little hard to see on the pictures.


----------



## MrGoyard

Cindyrella55 said:


> So I found this bag on bulk trash day in a swanky area at a 5 million $ home. Also tossed were Gucci, Valentino, etc. So far everything is authentic. I’ve never heard of Goyard and would love to know if this is authentic tote?


 Fake


----------



## baiyishang

Lover Girl said:


> Mr. Goyard! I just received the bag
> Here are better pictures...still fake?



The inside canvas looks little too white, is it? is this because of the light?


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, I have this bag with me for years but always not sure it’s authentic or not because the website where I bought it from already closed long time ago. Please help me to check the bag. The bag seems all ok for me besides the serial number seems weird. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazybagfan

Added photos. Hope give clearer detail of the bag. Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## samzyjie

someone help me authenticate this please! the purplish part is due to previous personalisation


----------



## Anya20

Can you authenticate this Goyard? Thanks.


----------



## Anya20

Mr Goyard, what do you think?


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item Name: Goyard Artois MM
I recently purchased this off of eBay and just wanted to confirm that it is authentic. As for the serial #, it is ARO 020194 and the outside canvas print feels raised. TIA!


----------



## Jannet1218

Hello, please you can help me, recently I have bought this piece but now I have doubts of authenticity, you can see. Thank you very much in advance. Jannet


----------



## Taffy706

Hi Mr. Goyard (and others), Can you help me authenticate this Goyard St. Louis GM bag I received from StockX (they claimed they authenticated it before sending). TIA!! - Tonya


----------



## crazybagfan

baiyishang said:


> Both of the black and brown ones, I am not very sure about them, they are not like other fakes, you can tell from the 1st look.  My first impression is toward to good, but then there is something is not quite right.
> 
> For the black one, the heat stamp looks ok, but the serial number doesn't look all right, maybe it's old version?  For the brown one, the first picture of heat stamp doesn't look right, the space between word "Paris"  & "made in France" is too wide, but the remaining like serial number, the leather, color of the thread and inside all look fine.  Maybe it's also because of older version?


I agreed with you. I did a lot of online survey because I tried to authenticate my black one. All look good including the material is very soft and super light weight. Only the serial number looks a bit weird. I’m still not 100% sure it’s authentic or not. Hope Mr goyard can give 2nd opinion.


----------



## Pinkishnu

Hi everyone!
I need your help! This is my first Goyard that I bought pre-loved online. According to the owner, she had the bag restored (interiors and pouchettee repair) already and she lost the proof of authenticity and dustbag hence the low price at USD 100. I received the item and it looked brand new in my opinion. The bag handles or the leather piping doesn't show any signs of use/scuffings/creases on the leather and aging if this was indeed used. I now realized that the preloved price for this is too low in fact the other authentic preloved Goyards can go for USD 400 and up. I was too excited with the price tag so without a thought and relying on the authentication certification from Authenticate Now, I didn't double check and just bought the bag. I'd appreciate your feedback if in your expert opinion this bag is legit or not. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bryan2fast4u

Hi All,

Just wanted to see if anyone can authenticate?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-Cro...ned/202734018006?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681


----------



## lostchild07

Hello,
Can anyone authenticate this card holder?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-black-card-holder-wallet/25744841/


----------



## RS21

Please authenticate this GOYARD ST. LOUIS PM bag for me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/312705762983?ul_noapp=true


----------



## achiem2

Item Name: Authentic Goyard St. Louis GM Chevron Tote Bag Black
Item Number: 392381829848
Seller ID: beinamom
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Qf5mttKqwY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Hi, would an expert please take a look and authenticate this Goyard St Louis GM? Thank you for your time and help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Deleted member 683784

Hello - I am new to this forum and I was lucky enough to purchase Goyard Saint Louis Claire Voie (Rose) while in France this July.  I got the bug and searched on eBay for a pre-loved SL GM tote.  I found one and based on my research felt this looked good.  I received the tote and I love it - It feels real, soft (I know that my Claire Voie is a bit stiffer than the normal Saint Louis) and all looks good to me - But now that I found this forum and read about the good fakes I want to be very sure.  This bag was sent to me with the dust bag, the receipt (buyer info cut out) and Goyard leaflet.  The only reason I am questioning is because the code looks larger than the one in my bag, but this could just be that mine is brand new/2019.  This bags meets all of the basic test, logo, leather, Made in France between the handles (though you really, really have to look hard for it as it has been pre-loved).  
Item Name: Goyard Gris/Grey GM tote
Item Number: 202743945348
Seller ID:  *joeychloe* 
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Gri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I am adding some pics of my own here (byond what was on the eBay listing) inclding the code.


----------



## Deleted member 683784

TristaMac said:


> Hello - I am new to this forum and I was lucky enough to purchase Goyard Saint Louis Claire Voie (Rose) while in France this July.  I got the bug and searched on eBay for a pre-loved SL GM tote.  I found one and based on my research felt this looked good.  I received the tote and I love it - It feels real, soft (I know that my Claire Voie is a bit stiffer than the normal Saint Louis) and all looks good to me - But now that I found this forum and read about the good fakes I want to be very sure.  This bag was sent to me with the dust bag, the receipt (buyer info cut out) and Goyard leaflet.  The only reason I am questioning is because the code looks larger than the one in my bag, but this could just be that mine is brand new/2019.  This bags meets all of the basic test, logo, leather, Made in France between the handles (though you really, really have to look hard for it as it has been pre-loved).
> Item Name: Goyard Gris/Grey GM tote
> Item Number: 202743945348
> Seller ID:  *joeychloe*
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Gris-Grey-GM-tote/202743945348?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I am adding some pics of my own here (byond what was on the eBay listing) inclding the code.
> View attachment 4519245
> View attachment 4519246
> View attachment 4519247
> View attachment 4519248
> View attachment 4519249
> View attachment 4519250
> View attachment 4519251
> View attachment 4519252
> View attachment 4519253
> View attachment 4519254


 Is this section still active?  Would love to get thoughts on this bag.  I should also mention that the receipt was provided (with personal info removed) and it was purchased from Neiman Marcus Goyard in Beverly Hills.  I feel 99% sure but would love Mr. Goyard or anther expert to weigh in. THank you!


----------



## Deleted member 683784

TristaMac said:


> Hello - I am new to this forum and I was lucky enough to purchase Goyard Saint Louis Claire Voie (Rose) while in France this July.  I got the bug and searched on eBay for a pre-loved SL GM tote.  I found one and based on my research felt this looked good.  I received the tote and I love it - It feels real, soft (I know that my Claire Voie is a bit stiffer than the normal Saint Louis) and all looks good to me - But now that I found this forum and read about the good fakes I want to be very sure.  This bag was sent to me with the dust bag, the receipt (buyer info cut out) and Goyard leaflet.  The only reason I am questioning is because the code looks larger than the one in my bag, but this could just be that mine is brand new/2019.  This bags meets all of the basic test, logo, leather, Made in France between the handles (though you really, really have to look hard for it as it has been pre-loved).
> Item Name: Goyard Gris/Grey GM tote
> Item Number: 202743945348
> Seller ID:  *joeychloe*
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Gris-Grey-GM-tote/202743945348?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I am adding some pics of my own here (byond what was on the eBay listing) inclding the code.
> View attachment 4519245
> View attachment 4519246
> View attachment 4519247
> View attachment 4519248
> View attachment 4519249
> View attachment 4519250
> View attachment 4519251
> View attachment 4519252
> View attachment 4519253
> View attachment 4519254


Hello - I am bumping this request.  I'm new here so perhaps I am doing something wrong and not getting a reply?  I believe that you have all of the required photos (with mine attached and through the auction link)?  Please let me know.  Thanks so very much in advance!


----------



## nthngbrnrd

Long time lurker, first time poster...

Have had this St. Pierre Billfold Wallet/Card Holder for, forever seemingly.

I’m sure it’s a hundred percent authentic. As I bought it off someone who was a collector themselves but would love a second opinion just for reassurance purposes. 

Thanks again guys and hope to hear some good news from you guys soon.


----------



## moneybelle

Hello, may I please get help authenticating this thrifting find?  Can it be a Goyardine Miroir Toiletry Pouch?
 Many thanks in advance!


----------



## LilySa

Hello, could you please authenticate the following bag? Thank you so much!

https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/shopper-goyard-paris-creme-farbig-1082441704/


----------



## ctroyan

Listing : GOYARD - FREGATE BELT - BLACK AND BROWN BELT - SIZE 95 - RARE

Item number : 283616805398

Seller ID : millinguay

Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/GOYARD-FREGATE-BELT-BLACK-AND-BROWN-BELT-SIZE-95-RARE/283616805398?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2d7cbca68621425a8c19c211c77d5ff4&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=283616805398&itm=283616805398&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1d03a428-d95b-11e9-96aa-74dbd180ab9f|parentrq:3fb826fe16d0aa42eff0094affb345e3|iid:1&redirect=mobile









(The rest of the photos are in the listing)
Hello there - I need to get this belt authenticated. The Goyard canvas does show consistent overlapping, which I’ve only seen on authentics, but then the box seems a little off and the Goyard heat stamp seems to be in the wrong font. Thank you!


----------



## lyn32

Item: Sac Cap Vert Noir 
This is from a private seller 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you in advance for the authentication.


----------



## Pearlyshell

Hi. Bought this online. Seller swears it is authentic but it's not very symmetrical.. Having second thoughts. Help please


----------



## waoda

Hi,
could you please authenticate this bag for me, I intend to buy and the seller provided the below photos only.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Claudia Hos

Hi! Can anyone explain me how to read Goyard's serial number? Thank you!


----------



## sainthalton

Hi guys, so I need help authenticating a bag. The bag is a Goyardine Ambassade PM. Doing research online some things seem legit others seem off. I assume the bag must be an old version because a lot of the same bags I seen does not fully zip and has the hardware for shoulder straps. This would be my first goyard bag, and I purchased it second hand. Just want to make sure my money is not being wasted. Also doing a research of the company some people seem to have a great experience but lately it seem as the company hasn’t been keeping up with its standards. At first, I didn’t think twice about it but I don’t want to be that person sporting a knockoff totally unaware. The item came with a dust bag, however it is the old dust bag. The brown one with the yellow logo. They also have other bags like this one without the straps. Thanks for the help in advance !

item: Goyardine Ambassade PM
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...oyard-goyardine-ambassade-pm-5zzto?position=9


----------



## sainthalton

sainthalton said:


> Hi guys, so I need help authenticating a bag. The bag is a Goyardine Ambassade PM. Doing research online some things seem legit others seem off. I assume the bag must be an old version because a lot of the same bags I seen does not fully zip and has the hardware for shoulder straps. This would be my first goyard bag, and I purchased it second hand. Just want to make sure my money is not being wasted. Also doing a research of the company some people seem to have a great experience but lately it seem as the company hasn’t been keeping up with its standards. At first, I didn’t think twice about it but I don’t want to be that person sporting a knockoff totally unaware. The item came with a dust bag, however it is the old dust bag. The brown one with the yellow logo. They also have other bags like this one without the straps. Thanks for the help in advance !
> 
> item: Goyardine Ambassade PM
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...oyard-goyardine-ambassade-pm-5zzto?position=9


Actually did some research it’s a diplomat 24hr briefcase. But still wondering if it’s authentic?


----------



## WordLife2You

Would anyone mind checking this listing for me? I had my eye on it and apparently it just recently sold, but I want to know if I shouldn't have lagged on it .

Thank you all!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2BTbFeG6Q8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## madakuse

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/4ede868f-3766-4e9f-b8ad-dfb4f23df314-jpeg.4533940/

I find the print different as the white has more overlapping and the end of the Y do not touch. Can some expert share their opinion?


----------



## Klaudiia1223

Hello! Can someone please help me out with this Goyard tote. I’m not familiar with the brand so not sure what to look out for but found this purse for $5 at Goodwill! The stitching looks good and the material feels high end. From my research I think it’s an older model since the serial number is in the pouch.


----------



## Kariner777

Hi, I am interested to buy this Goyard Artois preloved in grey. The seller says it is authentic but when I look at the head-stamp of the “Goyard Made in France”, it looks like it is not in the center and too far right and down. The rest of the bag looks fine to me, only the head-stamp makes me feel unsure. The seller said that can happen cos is made by hand?!? Please can you help me to authenticate this bag before I buy it! Thank you!


----------



## liniki

Hi all, I bumped into this seller who’s selling his Senat MM. Can any kind soul help me authenticate this? I’m seeing some red flags but I’m not sure perhaps Goyard has produced differently over the years.


----------



## WendiBoo

Hi all! 

I'm thinking of buying a Artois PM but not sure about authenticity as I'm buying from a online marketplace:ish...





Can someone please help me see if this is the real deal or not?  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## hkbb

Hi Authenticators,
Just purchased this off eBay, Seller guarantee it’s authentic but I can see lots of red flags, loose and even stitching, the weight and feel etc. is just not right and it even have 2 serial numbers and they don’t even match!
Would really appreciate a 2nd opinion asap. I have attached more photos. Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Goyard St.Louis GM Tote Shoulder Bag W/Pouch Brown/Black PVC Canvas 
Item Number: 362794111691
Seller ID: Lawrence3467
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/362794111691


----------



## wonlee8808

Item Name: Goyard Capetien Crossbag
Link: bought off from ebay for 1100 USD.
Photos:


----------



## Doebright

Please check the authenticity of the following item and much thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Goyard Saigon Brown Canvas Leather Wood Satchel 
Item Number: 25542831
Seller ID:mystyle_nd
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/goyard-saigon-pm-brown-coated-canvas-leather-wood-satchel/25542831/


----------



## cookiemonster1

Item Name: Goyard Artois MM
Item Number: 233432300282
Seller ID: loopy240
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Artois-MM-Red-MINT-CONDITION/233432300282

Please authenticate this Goyard. TIA!


----------



## cookiemonster1

cookiemonster1 said:


> Item Name: Goyard Artois MM
> Item Number: 233432300282
> Seller ID: loopy240
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GOYARD-Artois-MM-Red-MINT-CONDITION/233432300282
> 
> Please authenticate this Goyard. TIA!


I also added 3 additional pictures that the seller provided.


----------



## Diocco

Hello! Would someone be able to help tell me if this Goyard St. Louis tote is authentic? Thank you in advance! https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Goyard-St-Louis-tote-and-pochette-5dfea0f98d653df8761873e6


----------



## Poshseller123

Hi all,
I was gifted this wallet/pouch by a company I am a high worth client of.  The owner of the company told me his husband did some brand work with Goyard. So it would be weird of them to give me a fake.  However, it did not come with the box or the tags.

I want to sell it online, but I need help authenticating.  I can’t even find something similar online.  
Please help!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello all. So, I bought this bag some time ago and the link is no longer available. I kept putting off getting it authenticated. So, here I am...

Item Name (if you know it): goyard pm
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: photos below


----------



## Hsyw

Hi all! 

Please help authenticate this bag. 

Name: Goyard Cap Vert 

A friend of mine brought it back from the boutique in Hong Kong and a few things are off about the bag, please see attached photos.

The details that got me suspecting that it might be a fake is the tag and the date stamp.

Your feedbacks are much appreciated!


----------



## c18027

Hsyw said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Name: Goyard Cap Vert
> 
> A friend of mine brought it back from the boutique in Hong Kong and a few things are off about the bag, please see attached photos.
> 
> The details that got me suspecting that it might be a fake is the tag and the date stamp.
> 
> Your feedbacks are much appreciated!


Goyard boutiques do not sell fakes.


----------



## rhexieloo

Hi! please help me authenticate my mini anjou


----------



## MrGoyard

rhexieloo said:


> Hi! please help me authenticate my mini anjou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240660
> View attachment 5240661
> View attachment 5240662
> View attachment 5240664
> View attachment 5240665
> View attachment 5240666
> View attachment 5240667


Looks good


----------



## rhexieloo

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


thank you so much! ☺️


----------



## shopforbags

Hi Can you pls help me with this Artois.


----------



## MrGoyard

Could you please upload pictures of the complete bag; front and bag. And the top and bottom of the bag? 





shopforbags said:


> Hi Can you pls help me with this Artois.
> 
> View attachment 5253516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253524


----------



## crisbac

Dear tPF friends, I'd really appreciate your help, please. 

Goyard Saint Louis PM
Link: https://www.thecircleboutique.com/product-page/goyard-saint-louis











And these are two videos the seller sent to me:



Hope it helps!  TYI!


----------



## crisbac

Dear tPF friends, going on with the above question, I have some more pics… TYA!


----------



## crisbac

And more pics… 









TIA!


----------



## crisbac

And even more pics... 






TYIA!


----------



## crisbac

Oops... The seller had sent me three more photos... maybe it helps...





TYIA!


----------



## MrGoyard

crisbac said:


> And more pics…  TIA!


Looks good


----------



## crisbac

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much, @MrGoyard!


----------



## artkrue

I bought this goyard on fb marketplace. Would u help me authenticate it. Thank u!!


----------



## josbos

Hello - just purchased this Goyard GM second hand - eBay from a reputable seller with great reviews selling other luxury bags. Pretty sure it is authentic. But please reassure me  

photos of details plus a few of the different prints on the main bag.


----------



## josbos

josbos said:


> Hello - just purchased this Goyard GM second hand - eBay from a reputable seller with great reviews selling other luxury bags. Pretty sure it is authentic. But please reassure me
> 
> photos of details plus a few of the different prints on the main bag.


 A fee more photos


----------



## MrGoyard

artkrue said:


> I bought this goyard on fb marketplace. Would u help me authenticate it. Thank u!!


 Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

josbos said:


> A fee more photos


 Looks good!


----------



## josbos

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good!


Thank you for having a look


----------



## bethanycrt

Hello. Please authenticate this artois gray please


----------



## michelle15

Please authenticate this Saint Louis PM.
Item number: 224743682987
Seller ID: ragstopfromig
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Goy...p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=706-127636-26712-0


----------



## MrGoyard

bethanycrt said:


> Hello. Please authenticate this artois gray please


 Looks good


----------



## MrGoyard

michelle15 said:


> Please authenticate this Saint Louis PM.
> Item number: 224743682987
> Seller ID: ragstopfromig
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goyard-Goy...p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=706-127636-26712-0


Fake


----------



## bethanycrt

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much


----------



## ksoo12

Hello, can you help authenticate this senat please! Thanks so much!

Goyard Pouch | eBay


----------



## Jam2

Hi, appreciate your help to authenticate this pre-loved bag. Thanks


----------



## Jam2

One more pic


----------



## MrGoyard

ksoo12 said:


> Hello, can you help authenticate this senat please! Thanks so much!
> 
> Goyard Pouch | eBay


Need more pictures, please read the required pictures on the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## MrGoyard

Jam2 said:


> Hi, appreciate your help to authenticate this pre-loved bag. Thanks


 Looks good


----------



## Jam2

MrGoyard said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much


----------



## Lethikat

Hi I just purchased this bag but want another opinion on its authenticity. Can you please help me? 

Item Name: Goyard Mini Anjou Tote Red
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: mauimon
Link: https://merc.li/Fp95MFmzb


----------



## hazu

Hello! Please help authenticate this Anjou Mini.
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/goyard-goyardine-reversible-mini-anjou-navy-858999

From the navy ones I've seen, the canvas has brown in it but this is blue instead so wasn't sure if it is authentic


----------



## ralphginzburg

Please help me! Thank you in advance.









						Goyard Passport Holder Green Wallet With Box  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Goyard Passport Holder Green Wallet With Box at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Isang

Hope you can help me authenticate this goyard.

GOYARD
CAP VERT PM


----------



## MrGoyard

hazu said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this Anjou Mini.
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/goyard-goyardine-reversible-mini-anjou-navy-858999
> 
> From the navy ones I've seen, the canvas has brown in it but this is blue instead so wasn't sure if it is authentic


Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

Isang said:


> Hope you can help me authenticate this goyard.
> 
> GOYARD
> CAP VERT PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321877
> View attachment 5321878
> View attachment 5321879
> View attachment 5321880
> View attachment 5321881
> View attachment 5321882
> View attachment 5321883
> View attachment 5321884
> View attachment 5321885


Fake


----------



## MrGoyard

ralphginzburg said:


> Please help me! Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goyard Passport Holder Green Wallet With Box  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Goyard Passport Holder Green Wallet With Box at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Cannot view this one, sorry!


----------



## MrGoyard

Lethikat said:


> Hi I just purchased this bag but want another opinion on its authenticity. Can you please help me?
> 
> Item Name: Goyard Mini Anjou Tote Red
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: mauimon
> Link: https://merc.li/Fp95MFmzb


Need more pictures (check first post) and pictures in day light.


----------



## Lethikat

MrGoyard said:


> Need more pictures (check first post) and pictures in day light.



Here are more photos. Hope they are clearer. The stamping has faded a bit so I wasn’t sure of its authenticity.


----------



## Lethikat

Lethikat said:


> Here are more photos. Hope they are clearer. The stamping has faded a bit so I wasn’t sure if its authenticity.


----------



## MrGoyard

Is it burgundy or red? 





Lethikat said:


> Here are more photos. Hope they are clearer. The stamping has faded a bit so I wasn’t sure of its authenticity.


----------



## Lethikat

MrGoyard said:


> Is it burgundy or red?


It is red


----------



## theleot

Hi all! I know this form is usually for potential _customers_ wanting a second opinion, but in this case I’m actually the _seller_. Here’s the situation:

I came across what I believe to be, from my limited experience and research, an authentic sky blue Goyard Saint Louis GM tote bag (and attached pochette). That said, it did come to me from a friend of a friend, so I couldn’t be 100% certain. I sold it on eBay with the Authenticity Guarantee program (the bag is shipped to an authenticator who inspects it, repackages it, and send it to the buyer), but eBay was “Unable to confirm authenticity.” The only specifics I got were: “General Authentication Checks: Fail.”

Obviously, now I’m feeling a lot less confident that the bag is authentic, so I was hoping y’all could let me know if you agree with the eBay authenticators or not. Thanks so much!


----------



## fangtl

Hi all, can someone please help authenticate the following? I searched online and have not been able to find a similar handle that goes with this serial number.


----------



## chrysty

Hi, please authenticate this Mini Alpin that I bought in FB marketplace. Thank you


----------



## Jam2

Hi pls assist to authenticate this St. Louis pm bag. The serial numbers on the tag is not very clear, especially first  3 letters. Thank you.


.


----------



## KateCoo

Hi All

I am eyeing on a goyard pre-loved tote on a second hand website.  It is my first time to purchase this brand.  Would love to get the experts' help to authorize this is an authentic one.  Thanks a lot!  

Bag model:  Goyard Rouette


----------



## angelicaavane

Hi All, I got this pre-loved Sr. Louis PM tote. Can anyone help with authenticating?  Very much appreciated!!


----------



## Swanky

Closing the thread as we don't have a current authenticator.


----------

